# 2016 OHIO Rut Update Board



## Tiggie_00

I guess we can start this a little early... :wink:

Let's see some trail cams


----------



## sjj1856

Target #1 for November


----------



## 3dn4jc

Giant for sure!!


----------



## JGB OH

Saw some chasing in Clermont County today! I think the early rut is about to start ripping boys.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Woow.. I live just north of Cincy..  Tagged


----------



## fmf979

Oh boy starting this is gonna tick off the guy who usually starts this thread!


----------



## Tiggie_00

I was out cutting my trails, adjusting my stands and freshening up mineral links.. Im ready


----------



## Tiggie_00

He looks 150+



sjj1856 said:


> Target #1 for November
> View attachment 4637217
> View attachment 4637225


----------



## z7master167

Helix will start a new one in due time


----------



## Tiggie_00

What's it matter who starts it? It's just about Ohio hunters coming together. 



z7master167 said:


> Helix will start a new one in due time


----------



## deadeyedave2008

I haven't checked the camera since i pulled this card, I'm about to run back after the rain is finished though. i cant tell how big he's going to be after his velvet comes off. So i cant wait to get a hard horn picture.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Wow Nice!


----------



## Regohio

Getting closer every day…Good luck boys…Halon will be eating soon!


----------



## scottiwad4

z7master167 said:


> Helix will start a new one in due time


But his will be the "OFFICIAL" rut update board. Makes it completely legitimate.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Haha, whatever.. I have buck fever..  Let's see some trail cams.



scottiwad4 said:


> But his will be the "OFFICIAL" rut update board. Makes it completely legitimate.


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## Lammas

Tiggie_00 said:


> I guess we can start this a little early... :wink:
> 
> Let's see some trail cams



A little early? Like three months.....................


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I cant wait for Pike co Illinois


----------



## jace

Tiggie_00 said:


> What's it matter who starts it? It's just about Ohio hunters coming together.


and those of us who are traveling to ohio, to be ohio hunters


----------



## vtbowhntr

My dad and uncle are headed out to camp on Sunday or Monday to check it and do some work. They also have to pick up my buddies mount from last year, it's a bit of a detour but Matt at Wildlife by design is amazing. I am headed out in a month to check stands and hang a couple ladder stands for the old boys.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Right on 



jace said:


> and those of us who are traveling to ohio, to be ohio hunters


----------



## jace

planted 2 food plots over the weekend, early I know, but its the only time I could, selling house, have to be out in less than a month


----------



## fmf979

I am with you guys I obviously have been looking for it . I cant wait.


----------



## Bama_77

I hope to get one this year myself. Any advice on good public land would be appreciated.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Hunt evenings and get in early around 2pm. Try to hunt hard Oct 22 to Nov 22th. My experience hunting the rut the deer are already moving early before daylight. But evenings hunts deer are bedded and you can move in undetected.



Bama_77 said:


> I hope to get one this year myself. Any advice on good public land would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Bama_77

Tiggie_00 said:


> Hunt evenings and get in early around 2pm. Try to hunt hard Oct 22 to Nov 22th. My experience hunting the rut the deer are already moving early before daylight. But evenings hunts deer are bedded and you can move in undetected.


Yeah.. I totalled my car up here in Ohio at about 5:30 am Halloween morning in 2013 by hitting a deer. Didn't see it until it was on my front bumper lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

Pulled a camera card and did some scouting last weekend in Ohio. Had a group of three 10 points with the biggest being a 140. Lots of deer sign and lots of does on camera also and the hunting looks promising.


----------



## PaBone

I tried to zoom in on the buck in the back, but I think he will be a 140 considering these picture are from July. He my gain same tine length, but not much and they always look bigger in velvet.


----------



## bambikiller

I can not wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bama_77

Yeah I hope to get a buck. At least a for this year.. I want some meat in the freezer lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I cant wait for Pike co Illinois


I can't wait to pile up does off a korn pile! With a crossbow! 


(I had to-too easy...lol)


----------



## Tiggie_00

Ahh nice bachelor group.. 




PaBone said:


> I tried to zoom in on the buck in the back, but I think he will be a 140 considering these picture are from July. He my gain same tine length, but not much and they always look bigger in velvet.


----------



## TheKingofKings

It will be here before we know it.


----------



## Tiggie_00

*White-tailed Deer Hunting OHIO *

SPECIES	OPENING DATE	CLOSING DATE	DAILY BAG LIMIT

*Archery	September 24, 2016	February 5, 2017* The statewide bag limit is six deer. Only one may be antlered. You cannot exceed an individual county bag limit .

Refer to the Deer Hunting Section for details on zone and bag limits.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...pping-regulations/season-dates-and-bag-limits

*Deer Youth Gun*
November 19, 2016
November 20, 2016

*Gun*
November 28, 2016
December 4, 2016

December 17, 2016
December 18, 2016

*Muzzleloader*
January 7, 2017
January 10, 2017


----------



## CR001

I live near Akron and Im looking to hunt ohio public land this season. Does any one have recommended land?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## flinginairos

Got a new lease in Meigs this year and looks like I will be picking up another 53 acres close by that is surrounded by crops. No big boys on cam yet but I know they are there. Can't wait to be hunting!


----------



## jk918

Can't wait to be in the stand that's fore sure


----------



## Tiggie_00

Only 5 weeks


----------



## Tiggie_00

Let's see some game cameras Ohio...


----------



## Regohio

Will be pulling cards tomorrow…So far 2016 has been below average…of course 2015 was incredible on our lease!!! I'm sure some of those Bruisers will be back when they leave the local Bean fields and head to our Corn!!!


----------



## Regohio

*Pics of some of the Fellas from 2015 (Sadly I killed one of them!)*


----------



## Tiggie_00

Ohhh nice...


----------



## Regohio

Keep this thread rolling


----------



## Tiggie_00

54F today... wow it felt nice.. 4 weeks to go until Deer season opens.. 4 WEEKS


----------



## Regohio

Won't be long brother!


----------



## Regohio

*Pic from today (somebody put his fat head in front of my reconyx!!!)*


----------



## Tiggie_00

Another cool morning...


----------



## obow




----------



## pope1250

Some greats bucks in Ohio !


----------



## cjcg7980

Flinginairos there are definitely some good ones in Meigs County I have a lease there as well my nephew killed this nice buck on November 9th last year


----------



## TheKingofKings

You guys getting ready?


----------



## BBD1984

Pulled cards 1st time this summer. Here is my best pic. Got several of him at different times. Getting excited!

Any guessing once his velvet falls what he would approx. score?
Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

TheKingofKings said:


> You guys getting ready?


Still to hot to get excited bout climbing a tree


----------



## Ranger521

I think that one's score might surprise you! He's a good one


----------



## Regohio

Just to sit in the woods and watch the Sun Come Up…NOT WORKING!!! I don't care if it's 70 degrees!!!


----------



## gwa2712

Regohio said:


> Just to sit in the woods and watch the Sun Come Up…NOT WORKING!!! I don't care if it's 70 degrees!!!


Amen brother!

Went out scouting our lease last weekend and saw a big 10 I hadn't seen in a couple years. He's pushing 170 if I had to guess. I figured he hadn't made it after not seeing him last season on any of our trail cams or during scouting. It was good to see him again. Kind of like running into an old friend.


----------



## Regohio

That is awesome! Last year we had 5 140s on Film named them all…On 10 Oct I killed DOAL (Deer of a Lifetime…165 inch 10 pointer) Anyway…yesterday I got a picture of an 8 point we called #3 he was 3rd shooter we had picture of (I know great name right!!!  Anyway…watching these bucks over the last 3 years has made it much more fun!!! 

40 years of Deer Hunting and something else surprises me every Fall!!! We do have the best Sport/Hobby known to Man!!!


----------



## nathanrogers

Rut is on at Ohio University. Got me a solid 7-8 pointer in the bag last weekend.


----------



## k&j8

Regohio said:


> That is awesome! Last year we had 5 140s on Film named them all…On 10 Oct I killed DOAL (Deer of a Lifetime…165 inch 10 pointer) Anyway…yesterday I got a picture of an 8 point we called #3 he was 3rd shooter we had picture of (I know great name right!!!  Anyway…watching these bucks over the last 3 years has made it much more fun!!!
> 
> 40 years of Deer Hunting and something else surprises me every Fall!!! *We do have the best Sport/Hobby known to Man!!!*


It's not a sport/hobby... It's a lifestyle.:wink:


----------



## bowfreak8

Today with the weather being a bit cooler I could feel fall just around the corner!


----------



## Darrens6601

cjcg7980 said:


> Flinginairos there are definitely some good ones in Meigs County I have a lease there as well my nephew killed this nice buck on November 9th last year


I was in meigs county last year from the first through the 10th of November the weather was so hot all week we got skunked. gonna try a week later this year . It's a gamble those first two weeks which week will be the best . Just depends on what the weather does .. Can't wait to get back got some new ground to hunt looks promising.. That's a great buck..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Ttt


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nice one.. awesome main beam mass



BBD1984 said:


> Pulled cards 1st time this summer. Here is my best pic. Got several of him at different times. Getting excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guessing once his velvet falls what he would approx. score?
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Ttt


----------



## Tiggie_00

Wow he is a nice one..


----------



## Regohio

Nice


----------



## BBD1984

Boy that is a beauty!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Frost here in Ohio... in my freezer that is.. lol


----------



## Tiggie_00

*If your in Ohio? Let's see those bucks on trail cam*

I know we're all getting our new Hoyt Defiant or Halon ready for hunting season but let's take some time to check those cameras..


----------



## Regohio

If you saw todays pictures I think you would cry for me! Maybe next week and a big boy will be back???


----------



## Tiggie_00

Put your camera on a trophy rock..


----------



## irishhacker

Where is Helix and what have you done with his thread?


----------



## vtbowhntr

Tiggie_00 said:


> *If your in Ohio? Let's see those bucks on trail cam*
> 
> I know we're all getting our new Hoyt Defiant or Halon ready for hunting season but let's take some time to check those cameras..


Actually my new Elite E35, I have gone to the dark side away from Hoyt. Once I needed $200 arms for my press to work on my own bows I said no more after almost 20 years with them


----------



## vtbowhntr

We have some cameras that are on a 2 1/2 month soak right now will check them on November 5th


----------



## tyepsu

I have been hunting Ohio the last 3 years and have not really had as much luck as I would have hoped. A friend and I had permission to a small 20 acre piece of private ground and a larger track, however the larger track seemed to be very pressured, as there were a lot of other hunters on the property over the last 5 to 10 years and they had a bad case of EHD a few years ago. I decided this year if I was going to hunt Ohio, I would need to gain permission to some new properties. Back in February and March I spent 4 or 5 weekends driving to Ohio and knocking on doors. I got a lot of No's, however I did end up gaining access to 3 new properties (84, 170 and 240 acres). 2 of the properties are in Columbiana County and the other property is in Jefferson County. I still have permission to hunt the 20 acre parcel in Columbiana County. Here are a few bucks I have gotten pics of over the last few months. These first 2 bruisers are on the 20 acre parcel. I have never have been as excited for a bow season, as I am for this season.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Wow nice


----------



## helix33

*2016 Ohio Rut Update Board*

As in the past guys and gals this is the place to post and follow the action of the 2016 Ohio Whitetail rut.


----------



## helix33

I realize it's early but I've had some guys ask to get this years annual thread started a little earlier this season.


----------



## trickytross

Sweet!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hooah! Thanks once again H33.


----------



## Cannonball08

Best ohio buck so far.....new bucks should be moving in !


----------



## Ranger521

Rut must be in full swing. Bucks are so fired up they are traveling with each other!


----------



## irishhacker

Nice.. the real thread is open!


----------



## jace

ttt


----------



## irishhacker

The official thread is now open.. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4242090


----------



## RavinHood

The rut has started already ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jace

bump


----------



## bambikiller

In for the win


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gcab

Thought someone had this thread started about a week or two ago...?


----------



## obow

date is incorrect pic is from this week


----------



## Tiggie_00

Sweet




PaBone said:


> I tried to zoom in on the buck in the back, but I think he will be a 140 considering these picture are from July. He my gain same tine length, but not much and they always look bigger in velvet.


----------



## Gblake7

Checking in from Holmes county! Haven't even ran cams this summer but have seen a few shooters in the fields at night! Can't wait for the rut the be coming in to swing. End of October is my personal favorie


----------



## bambikiller

gcab said:


> Thought someone had this thread started about a week or two ago...?


They did but this op is the "official for some reason because he starts it every year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

Here we go....can't wait. 3 more weeks.


----------



## Tim/OH

Im ready for November....have 2 weeks off, a total of 14 days to get it done




Tim


----------



## gcab

bambikiller said:


> They did but this op is the "official for some reason because he starts it every year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




interesting. didn't realize pics/conversation/updates ect were only legit based on the op of this type of thread.


----------



## bambikiller

gcab said:


> interesting. didn't realize pics/conversation/updates ect were only legit based on the op of this type of thread.


Don't look at me , idc either way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Bump


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

Guernsey county


----------



## JakeZ7

tyepsu said:


> I have been hunting Ohio the last 3 years and have not really had as much luck as I would have hoped. A friend and I had permission to a small 20 acre piece of private ground and a larger track, however the larger track seemed to be very pressured, as there were a lot of other hunters on the property over the last 5 to 10 years and they had a bad case of EHD a few years ago. I decided this year if I was going to hunt Ohio, I would need to gain permission to some new properties. Back in February and March I spent 4 or 5 weekends driving to Ohio and knocking on doors. I got a lot of No's, however I did end up gaining access to 3 new properties (84, 170 and 240 acres). 2 of the properties are in Columbiana County and the other property is in Jefferson County. I still have permission to hunt the 20 acre parcel in Columbiana County. Here are a few bucks I have gotten pics of over the last few months. These first 2 bruisers are on the 20 acre parcel. I have never have been as excited for a bow season, as I am for this season.


Good looking deer. You're right in my neck of the woods. I'm in columbiana about 5 or ten minutes from the Jefferson county line.


----------



## 17ghk

That's not all that far from where I used to hunt. Man back in the early 90's we saw a lot of bruisers down there during archery season.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nice!



17ghk said:


> That's not all that far from where I used to hunt. Man back in the early 90's we saw a lot of bruisers down there during archery season.


----------



## Tiggie_00

*White-tailed Deer Hunting OHIO *

SPECIES	OPENING DATE	CLOSING DATE	DAILY BAG LIMIT

Archery	September 24, 2016	February 5, 2017	The statewide bag limit is six deer. Only one may be antlered. You cannot exceed an individual county bag limit .

Refer to the Deer Hunting Section for details on zone and bag limits.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting-...and-bag-limits

Deer Youth Gun
November 19, 2016
November 20, 2016

Gun
November 28, 2016
December 4, 2016

December 17, 2016
December 18, 2016

Muzzleloader
January 7, 2017
January 10, 2017


----------



## Regohio

Awesome…it will be here in 3 weeks!


----------



## clafountain2

I'm in northwest Ohio a few pics I have so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

Here's a link to the ODNR website. Here you will find anything you need to know about the upcoming hunting seasons.
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...trapping-regulations/deer-hunting-regulations


----------



## helix33

22 days till opening day!


----------



## glassguy2511

Rut activity is on here in southern Ohio....even though its a little on the warm side. I saw lots of daytime chasing yesterday as well as a buck breeding a doe. They will probably be in the seeking phase again in the next few days as they jump from hot doe to hot doe.


So I am sitting here at work, waiting on November to get here so I can actually update the thread from my smart phone as this stuff is actually happening! 

Hello fall and hunting season!


----------



## glassguy2511

Rut activity is on here in southern Ohio....even though its a little on the warm side. I saw lots of daytime chasing yesterday as well as a buck breeding a doe. They will probably be in the seeking phase again in the next few days as they jump from hot doe to hot doe.


So I am sitting here at work, waiting on November to get here so I can actually update the thread with the above ^^^^^^^^ from my smart phone as this stuff is actually happening! 

Hello fall and hunting season!


----------



## helix33

Lol, I hear you. This thread gets earlier every year it seems. This year another member high jacked the title of my annual thread and actually started his own thread the first week of August. I started this one because I've had many members that's followed my threads for the last 12 years that have the old threads marked. That way when the new thread gets started they know.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1676

Anyone have an Acorn report so far?


----------



## chaded

gcab said:


> interesting. didn't realize pics/conversation/updates ect were only legit based on the op of this type of thread.


We the people of Ohio have elected helix33 every year for some time to be the official starter of this thread. So yes, the Ohio Rut Update Board is NOT official until he starts it. If he wants to resign or pass these responsibilities on, he is more than welcome to, but until then....


----------



## tyepsu

Here are a few decent  OH bucks on properties I have permission to hunt. To say I am excited is an understatement. I will get the chance to hunt October 29th through November 1st before leaving for Iowa on the evening of November 1st. I am going to hit the property hard the first few weeks of season where the first 2 bucks are at, hoping they are still on the same pattern as now.


----------



## helix33

Nice

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## nomansland

Its never to early. Just a matter of time until some idiot comes on here all excited at the end of September because he found a scrape screaming "The rut is on!!!". Lol


----------



## Tiggie_00

Bump, cool 50F morning today..


----------



## Regohio

woo who….3 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Tiggie_00

Regohio said:


> woo who….3 weeks tomorrow


Haha yeah I need to settle on a bow..


----------



## primal-bow

Lammas said:


> A little early? Like three months.....................


exactly some does come into heat in oct.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Mid October we start to see chasing with little bucks.. but by Nov 1st it's on!


----------



## primal-bow

Tiggie_00 said:


> Mid October we start to see chasing with little bucks.. but by Nov 1st it's on!


it's still fun to watch the little one chase.


----------



## Regohio

I shot a 165 inch 10m Pointer last year on 10 October…his Neck was swelled…his glands on his hocks were brown and smelled very strong. He wasn't chasing a Doe but he did have his nose to the ground following a highly used deer trail! Last year was a weird Rut in Ohio…but I assure you that Buck was looking for Love in All the Wrong places!


----------



## primal-bow

Regohio said:


> I shot a 165 inch 10m Pointer last year on 10 October…his Neck was swelled…his glands on his hocks were brown and smelled very strong. He wasn't chasing a Doe but he did have his nose to the ground following a highly used deer trail! Last year was a weird Rut in Ohio…but I assure you that Buck was looking for Love in All the Wrong places!


it's funny how some think the rut is in nov. but it starts pretty early the fawn from last year will come into heat in oct. that's why we see scrape in oct also.


----------



## Josh/OH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Holy sheets #2 + #3 + #4 are Shooters..  hahaha


----------



## Josh/OH

Tiggie_00 said:


> Holy sheets #2 + #3 + #4 are Shooters..  hahaha


#2 is my #1, but he's a wise old ghost. We have a deep history.. all in his favor, of course  










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brycemason

hoping to catch one of these guys sticking to their summer pattern as the season begins


----------



## helix33

Nice bucks

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

The mass is incredible.. geesh.. In 2-3 years you could have some record book bucks.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Bump


----------



## corybrown50

Bumper crop of acorns here in Butler Co. I haven't seen this many. Dropping now. Trying to get my 8 year old to bag them for me but she says no.


----------



## Regohio

3 weeks boys!


----------



## murphy31

tyepsu said:


> I have been hunting Ohio the last 3 years and have not really had as much luck as I would have hoped. A friend and I had permission to a small 20 acre piece of private ground and a larger track, however the larger track seemed to be very pressured, as there were a lot of other hunters on the property over the last 5 to 10 years and they had a bad case of EHD a few years ago. I decided this year if I was going to hunt Ohio, I would need to gain permission to some new properties. Back in February and March I spent 4 or 5 weekends driving to Ohio and knocking on doors. I got a lot of No's, however I did end up gaining access to 3 new properties (84, 170 and 240 acres). 2 of the properties are in Columbiana County and the other property is in Jefferson County. I still have permission to hunt the 20 acre parcel in Columbiana County. Here are a few bucks I have gotten pics of over the last few months. These first 2 bruisers are on the 20 acre parcel. I have never have been as excited for a bow season, as I am for this season.


Those are some nice bucks for sure. I can see why you are excited. I have been hunting in Carroll county right next to the Columbiana/Jefferson county line going on 3 years now. Its always a ton of fun. Good luck this season.


----------



## Liveblue23

Lets get this party started boys. Got cams out late this year but got one decent buck on so far. Going out this week to possibly put out another feeder and move some stands. 

Ideas?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gcab

chaded said:


> We the people of Ohio have elected helix33 every year for some time to be the official starter of this thread. So yes, the Ohio Rut Update Board is NOT official until he starts it. If he wants to resign or pass these responsibilities on, he is more than welcome to, but until then....




haha


----------



## Tiggie_00

Bucks bucks bucks.. 2.5 weeks to go until opening day.. Let the Ohio rut begin



obow said:


>


----------



## Tiggie_00

Let's see more Bucks guys


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## sjj1856

I posted this on the other thread but now I havea backup target for this November as well


----------



## sjj1856

This may be a better pic


----------



## AmishArcher

just posting to tag


----------



## chaded

I just moved to southeast ohio from northeast ohio about a month ago. I pretty much chalked up this bow season as a loss but the other day i got permission to hunt two different places and waiting to hear back on a third. So, its game on again!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Bucks bucks bucks 



PaBone said:


> I tried to zoom in on the buck in the back, but I think he will be a 140 considering these picture are from July. He my gain same tine length, but not much and they always look bigger in velvet.


----------



## trickytross

I probably won't get to come up and hunt until my Rutcation in November due to possible selling of the house and both kids in childcare ($$$$). Looking forward to hearing how it's going for everyone. 


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## chaded

sjj1856 said:


> I posted this on the other thread but now I havea backup target for this November as well


Looks like some nice ones.


----------



## helix33

Nice bucks. Glad to see you guys back on the thread this year!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DixieDigger

Got to ask a question. We have been coming up the last 5 years to hunt the second week of November in south east Ohio. We jump bucks bedded down with does usually the last 2 years. This year we are coming up the 29th of October and hunting the first week. Y'all think this is a good idea as long as the weather isn't hot like it was last year.


----------



## irishhacker

I live here.. My vacation is the 11th through the 21st of November.


----------



## corybrown50

Better for me to get them just before bedding up together or just after. The weather changed AWESOME this weekend. Sept 1 and the temps dropped. I'm sure we'll have our normal Indian summer soon. Anyone out there have the harvest moon settings yet? Oct. 30 is the new moon, should be more daytime moving around then if you believe in that stuff. I know I like it better slipping in on mornings with little natural light.


----------



## trickytross

Sorry for the quality of picture. This is from one spot. Can't wait to get up there and try and get one!


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## helix33

Sweet buck

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Darrens6601

DixieDigger said:


> Got to ask a question. We have been coming up the last 5 years to hunt the second week of November in south east Ohio. We jump bucks bedded down with does usually the last 2 years. This year we are coming up the 29th of October and hunting the first week. Y'all think this is a good idea as long as the weather isn't hot like it was last year.


Been hunting south east ohio since 98 you will get different opinions. We've switched back and forth from first week of November to second week . My opinion is It all depends on the temps . I've been down on Halloween when it's been cool and had some of the best hunts of my life. Bucks were chasing hard. I've been down the second week and it's got so hot the deer just weren't moving at all during the day. Last year I was down the first week and it was just plain bad . Way to hot for hunter and deer lol. I really like the first week of November if the temps drop off cold at night into the 20s or 30s and the day time it stays in the 40s. I love hunting when the bucks are chasing hard. Hunting the second week can be better yet but like I say it all really depends on the temps. I've been saying for the last five years I was going to go around the third week of November but something always gets in the way . You could flip a coin really on the first two weeks.. Still haven't decided which week I'm going this year. Good luck to you... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

DixieDigger said:


> Got to ask a question. We have been coming up the last 5 years to hunt the second week of November in south east Ohio. We jump bucks bedded down with does usually the last 2 years. This year we are coming up the 29th of October and hunting the first week. Y'all think this is a good idea as long as the weather isn't hot like it was last year.


I agree with above statement. I've lived and hunted Adams Co since 99. You pretty much can't go wrong last weekend of oct. Thru first couple weeks of Nov. Just a toss up on which week is better each year. Weather def has a major role on daylight movement. I took off Oct 26 thru Nov 6. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowslinger148

I also agree with the 3rd week of November and have lived and hunted said areas for 25 years . Problem is also first week of November seems to be in. The 80s anymore .


----------



## trickytross

helix33 said:


> Sweet buck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Thanks. Hopefully I can get y'all a better picture with me holding his antlers up and a grin that busy the camera!


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## Tiggie_00

Bump


----------



## ohiobucks

Tagged!


----------



## DixieDigger

Thanks for the replys. Fortunately I have a good boss, told him if the weather forcast was bad I would postpone it to the next week. He said he was good with that


----------



## obow

bucks have been mia most of the summer at my spots but finally they are getting hard horned a few acorns are dropping and now they are starting to show back up


----------



## Tiggie_00

Bucks Buck Hoyt Halon Defiant ohio rut


----------



## primal-bow

i'm from pa. only about 45min drive to the Ohio line.

can some one tell me what it's like for out state tags, find land to hunt,deer check stations


----------



## Josh/OH

primal-bow said:


> i'm from pa. only about 45min drive to the Ohio line.
> 
> can some one tell me what it's like for out state tags, find land to hunt,deer check stations


It's a waste of time... There are very few deer here, and most of them are tiny!! 

Just kidding. License & tag combined will run you about $150. Public land galore, but it does get crowded at times. Residents use tele-check (phone), so I assume you guys would do the same. Don't attempt to cheat the system. ODNR pulls no punches. They are 100% ruthless when it comes to prosecuting wildlife violations.. Just how we like it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

primal-bow said:


> i'm from pa. only about 45min drive to the Ohio line.
> 
> can some one tell me what it's like for out state tags, find land to hunt,deer check stations


Finding private land can be a chore.lot of pressure lot of land is leased.not as good as it was 10-15 years ago.there is a lot of public land available.no check stations it a call in system now,which i like a lot better.out of state tags are pretty reasonable


----------



## primal-bow

Josh/OH said:


> It's a waste of time... There are very few deer here, and most of them are tiny!!
> 
> Just kidding. License & tag combined will run you about $150. Public land galore, but it does get crowded at times. Residents use tele-check (phone), so I assume you guys would do the same. Don't attempt to cheat the system. ODNR pulls no punches. They are 100% ruthless when it comes to prosecuting wildlife violations.. Just how we like it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





palmatedbuck04 said:


> Finding private land can be a chore.lot of pressure lot of land is leased.not as good as it was 10-15 years ago.there is a lot of public land available.no check stations it a call in system now,which i like a lot better.out of state tags are pretty reasonable


what is tele-check? what do you have to do?


----------



## Josh/OH

primal-bow said:


> what is tele-check? what do you have to do?


On your tag, there will be a phone number to the ODNR deer-check line. You'll call that number once your tag is filled out, answer a series of questions and confirm your harvest. Takes about 5 minutes or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

Josh/OH said:


> On your tag, there will be a phone number to the ODNR deer-check line. You'll call that number once your tag is filled out, answer a series of questions and confirm your harvest. Takes about 5 minutes or so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


awesome. what about taken deer a cross state line? would i need a permit? if so how would i get one?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

primal-bow said:


> awesome. what about taken deer a cross state line? would i need a permit? if so how would i get one?


No permit they will give u a number when u call in and you write on your tag and and ur good to go


----------



## primal-bow

palmatedbuck04 said:


> No permit they will give u a number when u call in and you write on your tag and and ur good to go


awesome thanks for all of the help. going to check this out for next year.


----------



## helix33

ttt

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Nov 21st is the date that most 200"+ have been liked on. According to F&S mag. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Nov 21st is the date that most 200"+ have been liked on. According to F&S mag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I meant killed on. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Knox County is in!! 2 weeks to the day fellas!! I'm not excited at all tho......:lie: lol


----------



## IClark

I'm in!


----------



## Regohio

Less than 2 weeks now!!! I just hope it cools down a little!


----------



## PaBone

Bad news I just got back from scouting some private land in Columbiana County I have permission to hunt and came across a doe with EHD. I have been thru it twice on our farm in Pa and know what it looks like. The doe was going crazy sneezing and kicking her nose with her back leg. I was able to get about ten feet from her. All the water on that property is stagnant black water in a small pond. I think EHD will kill up to a frost that will finally kill the midge and a frost is a long ways off.


----------



## Buckbadger

PaBone said:


> Bad news I just got back from scouting some private land in Columbiana County I have permission to hunt and came across a doe with EHD. I have been thru it twice on our farm in Pa and know what it looks like. The doe was going crazy sneezing and kicking her nose with her back leg. I was able to get about ten feet from her. All the water on that property is stagnant black water in a small pond. I think EHD will kill up to a frost that will finally kill the midge and a frost is a long ways off.


Did you report it to the ODNR? at least they would let you know if their are any confirmed cases this year.


----------



## obow

date is wrong on pics but time is correct lol


----------



## helix33

Glad to see you guys back on the thread this year.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

Buckbadger said:


> Did you report it to the ODNR? at least they would let you know if their are any confirmed cases this year.


I plan on reporting it tomorrow, I am also interested to know if their are confirmed cases in the area. The game warden visited our farm the last time we had it here.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Yep that is definitely wasting disease 2nd to last pic



obow said:


> date is wrong on pics but time is correct lol


----------



## mosh22

Some guys we are watching. Hopefully they stay close. Look at the one guys brow tine. We call him Donald Trunk..and that other monster out in the distance. .


----------



## Regohio

You are in em Tig…My Cameras are from a Deer Kindergarden Class. Plenty of Shooters for maybe the 2018-2019 Seasons!!!


----------



## Regohio

No pictures for me to show boys…all I have is babies!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Haha, only 13 more days Reg.. 










*White-tailed Deer Hunting OHIO *

SPECIES	OPENING DATE	CLOSING DATE	DAILY BAG LIMIT

Archery	September 24, 2016	February 5, 2017	The statewide bag limit is six deer. Only one may be antlered. You cannot exceed an individual county bag limit .

Refer to the Deer Hunting Section for details on zone and bag limits.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting-...and-bag-limits

Deer Youth Gun
November 19, 2016
November 20, 2016

Gun
November 28, 2016
December 4, 2016

December 17, 2016
December 18, 2016

Muzzleloader
January 7, 2017
January 10, 2017


----------



## Regohio

Tig,

Please catch one of your Bucks…Put him on a flatbed and bring him to Warren County. In return I have a couple Spikes I want you to have!!!

I call this Operation WIN/WIN!!! 

I won't lie…I'm ready to sit in a tree and forget about the world for a while!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Ohhh we have plenty of spikes.. but yeah there are 3 nice 165 to 180 inches running the Farm. I hope I get lucky.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## charlie1434

Set stands up today cant wait!

So they did away with the early muzzleloader season?I haven't hunted in a little while..


----------



## AttilaTheHun

My buddy and I are going after this bad boy this season


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Here's another one we are targeting


----------



## helix33

Sweet bucks, hope you get it done on one of them.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## AttilaTheHun

helix33 said:


> Sweet bucks, hope you get it done on one of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Thanks. I hope they stay around.


----------



## helix33

I would be on that feeder opening day!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie1434

AttilaTheHun said:


> My buddy and I are going after this bad boy this season


is that 4 brow tines his left?that is an awesome buck :hail:


----------



## AttilaTheHun

charlie1434 said:


> is that 4 brow tines his left?that is an awesome buck :hail:


Yeah, I think it is but can't tell for sure. He is only coming in about once maybe two times a week to that feeder right now. We only put the cameras and 2 barrel feeders up about 4 weeks ago. He is definitely a stud. I'm guessing he would score at least 170+ and the other 8pt would I think score in the 150's. If I killed either of them it would be the biggest buck of my life. I hope either my buddy or I can get one of them.


----------



## heli-m hunter

First two summer timers the big boys don't usually come around till late oct early November


----------



## Tiggie_00

Bump


----------



## JB13

Some nice pics in for another year of Ohio rut thread!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

Corn is coming down in Pickaway and Ross counties.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

wow!! Not even close to being ready in SW Ohio


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Headed down to check my cams one last time tomorrow after work. I can not wait until next weekend. I have to sit the morning opener out because of my daughters 5 year old soccer game. But as soon as that ends I am headed down to hunt Saturday evening through Sunday evening. I have had good luck the previous 5-6 years killing a doe opening weekend. My freezer has space so it is time to fill it up! Be safe everyone. Cant wait to get this season going! Goodluck


----------



## BBD1984

Might be a hot one. Right now forecast shows high 70's for the Friday before

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

49 degrees opening morning hunt...

but it will warm up quick.. high of 83


----------



## helix33

irishhacker said:


> wow!! Not even close to being ready in SW Ohio


Well it's hit and miss here with some corn still a few weeks away but the guys who planted early are cutting it now. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jljr23

BBD1984 said:


> I meant killed on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I bet they were liked :thumbs_up


----------



## brushdog

We will be out there with you guys on the 24th. Haven't been out to check cams since early July. Going to be a fun weekend getting things prepped for oct/nov. hoping to at least bring a doe along back opening weekend.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Ohio rut coming fast



obow said:


> date is wrong on pics but time is correct lol


----------



## Josh/OH

https://vimeo.com/182773113https://vimeo.com/182773167


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Sweet



Josh/OH said:


> https://vimeo.com/182773113https://vimeo.com/182773167
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Getting closer .


----------



## Schneeder

Definitely ready to be sitting in a tree.


----------



## helix33

ttt

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

*White-tailed Deer Hunting OHIO *

SPECIES	OPENING DATE	CLOSING DATE	DAILY BAG LIMIT

Archery	September 24, 2016	February 5, 2017	The statewide bag limit is six deer. Only one may be antlered. You cannot exceed an individual county bag limit .

Refer to the Deer Hunting Section for details on zone and bag limits.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting-...and-bag-limits

Deer Youth Gun
November 19, 2016
November 20, 2016

Gun
November 28, 2016
December 4, 2016

December 17, 2016
December 18, 2016

Muzzleloader
January 7, 2017
January 10, 2017


----------



## Tiggie_00

1 week to go...


----------



## corybrown50

Checked my cameras this morning and found my tree stand seat all chewed up, 3/4 of the stuffing on the ground, and a big pile of acorn poop on my seat.....I guess nutty tree rat likes the view as much as I do.... One week left!


----------



## fmf979

I have 14 arrows freshly fletched all seem to steer broadheads well but I am raring to test on something other than the Block!


----------



## nstrut

I've been traveling a lot between Indy and Columbus, OH lately and I can tell you there are corn and beans coming off in many places.

Crops that went in early are coming off now. Everything is so dry if they don't get them early crops off now the yields are going to be terrible.

This has been a great thread for many, many years. I was the OP before Helix33. He has done a great job. It is good to have an official thread to help keep everything in one place. It makes things easier to follow and helps keep track of guys through out the state and what their areas (counties) are looking like when Sweet November arrives.

No matter what you do, just have fun with it guys! I'm very glad to be here!


----------



## RavinHood

nstrut said:


> I've been traveling a lot between Indy and Columbus, OH lately and I can tell you there are corn and beans coming off in many places.
> 
> Crops that went in early are coming off now. Everything is so dry if they don't get them early crops off now the yields are going to be terrible.
> 
> This has been a great thread for many, many years. I was the OP before Helix33. He has done a great job. It is good to have an official thread to help keep everything in one place. It makes things easier to follow and helps keep track of guys through out the state and what their areas (counties) are looking like when Sweet November arrives.
> 
> No matter what you do, just have fun with it guys! I'm very glad to be here!


Awesome to hear. They haven't harvested the corn behind my house yet it went in late. 

But hopefully it will go good. I haven't seen any deer in corn but I have seen deer in the soybean fields 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Just checked my camera and set up my climber also clipped a few branches.... Hopefully the weather and the wind is Right Saturday might get lucky! Big buck down 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Ttt


----------



## TheKingofKings

Can't wait to get out next weekend.


----------



## TheKingofKings

One week out.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Forcast says 61F 24th Saturday opening day. But Sunday and Monday 53F low..  Ohio Rut


*Opening weekend forcast*


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Just checked my camera and set up my climber also clipped a few branches.... Hopefully the weather and the wind is Right Saturday might get lucky! Big buck down
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good luck buddy, that's definitely a biggin!!


----------



## Regohio

6 days!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Hung 6 more stands on 2 different farms today, and hanging another on a third farm tomorrow. Bow is shooting lights out, and my freezer is empty......can't wait to see a mature deer within range!


----------



## hdrking2003

On another note..... Buckeyes are really putting the hammer down on the Sooners tonight! O-H......


----------



## clafountain2

hdrking2003 said:


> On another note..... Buckeyes are really putting the hammer down on the Sooners tonight! O-H......


OHmy haha were looking tough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

Go Bucks!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I - o


----------



## Tiggie_00

Couple doe darted about 50yards out of the woods today and just stared looking back. 5 minutes later a buck popped out.. The Ohio Rut is coming..  Get your Halon and Defiant bows locked and loaded.  It won't be long before we start seeing scrape activity.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Ttt


----------



## Regohio

Halon was overheard doing a Death Chant...6 Days baby!


----------



## flinginairos

Just checked cams at my lease today. Check this pic out!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Very Nice…please ask him to move to Warren County immediately!!!


----------



## BBD1984

Too cool  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## illmakeufamous

Looks like he just seen a ghost! Nice buck

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

Couple more


----------



## BBD1984

You know in all my 1000's of pics this summer, none of them were of deer in bad weather.....interesting. All of them from what I can tell by looking at pic are in good weather. Remind me of that when it's raining and nasty out to not waste my time

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

Regohio said:


> Very Nice…please ask him to move to Warren County immediately!!!


No way he is just fine staying right in the county he lives in now.


----------



## Tiggie_00

I have seen and shot some nice mature bucks when it's raining snowing and nasty out. I think it gets them up and moving.  



BBD1984 said:


> You know in all my 1000's of pics this summer, none of them were of deer in bad weather.....interesting. All of them from what I can tell by looking at pic are in good weather. Remind me of that when it's raining and nasty out to not waste my time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzman2

Killed a buck last year on November 6th, it was in the 60s in the morning, pouring rain before daylight. He came through headed toward bedding about 8:00 am. 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

Here are the ones at the top of my list. Have several years of history with most of them






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

hoytman09 said:


> Here are the ones at the top of my list. Have several years of history with most of them
> View attachment 4829266
> 
> View attachment 4829274
> 
> View attachment 4829282
> 
> View attachment 4829290
> 
> View attachment 4829306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mercy! are any of those hanging on your wall.....?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Those are some Mamama Monster Bucks


----------



## BBD1984

Anybody care to try to guess what this dude would score.... If he was on my farm I would probably let him walk a year looks like he's pretty young to me.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

BBD1984 said:


> Anybody care to try to guess what this dude would score.... If he was on my farm I would probably let him walk a year looks like he's pretty young to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Upper 120's , I would say young also looks like a 3 year old.


----------



## BBD1984

vtbowhntr said:


> Upper 120's , I would say young also looks like a 3 year old.












I agree he's probably only 3 years old.... He's no monster but I think he'll definitely be in the 150+....I have a 151" on the wall now and he's bigger than him

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

11point.. He would be hard to pass



BBD1984 said:


> Anybody care to try to guess what this dude would score.... If he was on my farm I would probably let him walk a year looks like he's pretty young to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Oh believe me I agree.... Just has a lot of potential if he can make it through this season.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jljr23

I'd be testing his mortality.


----------



## jljr23

Regohio said:


> Very Nice…please ask him to move to Warren County immediately!!!


I second that!


----------



## helix33

Why is this thread so slow? Is everyone on the other thread that high jacked my thread name?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

The faithful are here, just nothing happening in Meigs Co. at present.


----------



## mandrroofing

Its not the rut yet...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## nstrut

Still way early in the game. Many of us won't hit the woods until the last week of October.


----------



## helix33

I realize it's very early lol. It just seems like in the past 10 years doing this thread there were more guys subscribed and replys to the thread by now. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHawkeyeState

I'll be invading your Buckeye state sometime at the end of October, so I'll subscribe to this. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

Welcome Hawkeye. This has been a long standing thread for over 10 years now. Archers helping Archers.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

I'm in. Ready to get in a tree this weekend and soak everything in.


----------



## hdrking2003

helix33 said:


> Why is this thread so slow? Is everyone on the other thread that high jacked my thread name?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I'm not!


----------



## helix33

Hey hdrking2003 I bought me an 09 hdrking classic about a month ago. Love the bike.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

Nothing like the big vtwin.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

helix33 said:


> Hey hdrking2003 I bought me an 09 hdrking classic about a month ago. Love the bike.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Thata boy, welcome to the fam!! I traded in my 03 King back in 2012, but man I miss that bike. I now have a cammed out 2012 Road Glide Custom w/ the 103, and she's one bad bioootch. You're right, nothing like a big V-Twin with nothing but empty road in front of you.


----------



## helix33

Nice

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## clafountain2

How bout them Buckeyes! Looked great Saturday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clafountain2

did have this guy show at a new spot we are going to try out decent 8 point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

Dude, I'm thinking this years team is as good as our national championship team was. Wait till we add this years reqruiting class to it. Dynasty!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## clafountain2

this is our new spot, weird land lots of these marsh crap and duck ponds super thick woods in the back its wild, I had the fun of clearing out the spot with the four wheeler and snow blade while dad put the stand up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

clafountain2 said:


> View attachment 4836234
> View attachment 4836242
> this is our new spot, weird land lots of these marsh crap and duck ponds super thick woods in the back its wild, I had the fun of clearing out the spot with the four wheeler and snow blade while dad put the stand up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where are you at in Ohio?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## clafountain2

helix33 said:


> Where are you at in Ohio?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


North west, I live in Findlay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

I've cleared places out like that in real thick areas and it makes a deer super highway. Lol

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## clafountain2

helix33 said:


> I've cleared places out like that in real thick areas and it makes a deer super highway. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Man there are legit paths going into that crap that's standing and into the super thick wooded area, I don't understand how they get in and out of it, but to the left of this stand is a long pond that's cleared out with no water so that will hopefully be the money area 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstrut

hdrking2003 said:


> Thata boy, welcome to the fam!! I traded in my 03 King back in 2012, but man I miss that bike. I now have a cammed out 2012 Road Glide Custom w/ the 103, and she's one bad bioootch. You're right, nothing like a big V-Twin with nothing but empty road in front of you.


My wife wants me to either buy a HD Tri Glide Ultra or a Polaris Slingshot next spring.If you haven't experienced the Slingshot, you should!

And if you make paths, the deer will use them no doubt!


----------



## helix33

They look wild

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHawkeyeState

clafountain2 said:


> North west, I live in Findlay
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be on your neck of the woods.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHawkeyeState

TheHawkeyeState said:


> I'll be on your neck of the woods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


In*

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## clafountain2

TheHawkeyeState said:


> I'll be on your neck of the woods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Where at? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHawkeyeState

clafountain2 said:


> Where at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Upper Sandusky 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

I will be in Columbiana County early Saturday morning hoping to get a shot at either of these bucks


----------



## clafountain2

TheHawkeyeState said:


> Upper Sandusky
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yup probably around 25 mins away from me, I do most of my hunting 20 mins west of Findlay






hope to see this guy again this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

3 more days…We can make it!!!


----------



## helix33

tyepsu said:


> I will be in Columbiana County early Saturday morning hoping to get a shot at either of these bucks


Nice bucks!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

clafountain2 said:


> Yup probably around 25 mins away from me, I do most of my hunting 20 mins west of Findlay
> View attachment 4836274
> hope to see this guy again this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## clafountain2

helix33 said:


> Nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk















this things brother would be great but haven't seen anything but real small bucks n doe in that area 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

Once the rut kicks in you might see anything lol.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## clafountain2

helix33 said:


> Once the rut kicks in you might see anything lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


That's how my main place is usually a lot of doe maybe a few small bucks, then the rut comes and some big boys come looking for the doe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

helix33 said:


> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Duuuuuuuuude, that's sweet!! The Classic looks so good.


----------



## helix33

Thanks, I really like it!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

nstrut said:


> My wife wants me to either buy a HD Tri Glide Ultra or a Polaris Slingshot next spring.If you haven't experienced the Slingshot, you should!
> 
> And if you make paths, the deer will use them no doubt!


If you get a Tri Glide, drop a nice aftermarket cam in that sum beach. You'll really appreciate all the extra torque, especially riding 2 up.


----------



## 69RS

Gonna be hunting the first week. Hope to catch up to this dude.


----------



## Tiggie_00

That's some nice ones



hoytman09 said:


> Here are the ones at the top of my list. Have several years of history with most of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829274
> 
> View attachment 4829282
> 
> View attachment 4829290
> 
> View attachment 4829306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k&j8

In again this year. Our group will be spending most of our time in Adams County this year as one of my hunting buddies bought some hunting land there (actually from a member here "Timinator"). We will also be up in Coshocton County a bit again this year as well, trying to coax some of hdrking2003's bucks across the Knox County line! 

Good luck to all that will be heading out this weekend! Hoping to get up there next week for a few days.


----------



## EdlerA

*Pike County Ohio*

We've had a 50 acre spot for 3 years now with no luck, but all the time and hard work is finally paying off! The 1st pic is a buck we got in July, the other 4 are of a different buck we just got as recent as the 12th of September!


----------



## vtbowhntr

BBD1984 said:


> I agree he's probably only 3 years old.... He's no monster but I think he'll definitely be in the 150+....I have a 151" on the wall now and he's bigger than him
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yup bigger than originally thought the other pics didnhim no justice. A hard one to pass on, but a ton of potential.


----------



## hdrking2003

k&j8 said:


> In again this year. Our group will be spending most of our time in Adams County this year as one of my hunting buddies bought some hunting land there (actually from a member here "Timinator"). We will also be up in Coshocton County a bit again this year as well, trying to coax some of hdrking2003's bucks across the Knox County line!
> 
> Good luck to all that will be heading out this weekend! Hoping to get up there next week for a few days.


Hahahahaha!! Howdy neighbor! I'll try to send a couple big boys over to Perry Chapel so you can help them meet their maker. Looking forward to sharing the rut with you guys again and maybe this year we can share some stories over lunch in the big city(Bburg) lol.


----------



## RavinHood

I won't be out this week got to work until the job is done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I wont be hunting this weekend because I picked up some extra shifts....its double pay so Im not going to pass up the extra money lol.

Have 18 days off in November so that's when I will be doing most of my hunting.



Tim


----------



## helix33

Tim/OH said:


> I wont be hunting this weekend because I picked up some extra shifts....its double pay so Im not going to pass up the extra money lol.
> 
> Have 18 days off in November so that's when I will be doing most of my hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


I hear you, better get that Overtime when you can. Lol

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

helix33 said:


> I hear you, better get that Overtime when you can. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 Exactly because when its gone....its gone lol.


Tim


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Will be out all weekend hoping to capitalize on the sporadicness of the dropping oaks so far. Found some white oaks falling fast with a lot of tracks under them. Had to sneak out scouting cause a few deer were closing in on me. Starting Saturday morning glassing and maybe putting a stalk on.


----------



## irishhacker

I'm salary.. you have all my overtime you want!


----------



## SheaXPO

I'm chasing after this guy this fall. I may go all in on him, either boom or bust. My biggest 8 I've ever had on cam.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

I wont be out until about the end of the third week of oct. I dont really start getting excited until about then and usually stay out of the woods until that time.


----------



## obow

if you do your homework you can kill a good one early just seems to take more work than in november. i have been watching a couple bucks all summer through cameras and binos.


----------



## jljr23

SheaXPO said:


> I'm chasing after this guy this fall. I may go all in on him, either boom or bust. My biggest 8 I've ever had on cam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking deer. Does he have a kicker below his brow tine or is that just a shadow?


----------



## TheKingofKings

Some awesome bucks.


----------



## SheaXPO

jljr23 said:


> Great looking deer. Does he have a kicker below his brow tine or is that just a shadow?


He has a kicker on each of his bases. Hard to see the left one from that view, might be able to see it from this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jljr23

SheaXPO said:


> He has a kicker on each of his bases. Hard to see the left one from that view, might be able to see it from this on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good looking deer man. Best of luck on bagging him.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

69RS said:


> Gonna be hunting the first week. Hope to catch up to this dude.


Man what bases....


----------



## nstrut

bowtechhunter65 said:


> man what bases....


x2!


----------



## trickytross

nstrut said:


> x2!


x3. Better call that bad boy Meghan Trainor.... all about that base!


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## 69RS

trickytross said:


> x3. Better call that bad boy Meghan Trainor.... all about that base!
> 
> 
> www.trueconservationist.com


Lol. Yeah he's a heavy horned buck no doubt. It looks like a soda can almost with the velvet still on. Those pics were from late August and I haven't been back to check my cameras to see if there were any hard horned pics yet.


----------



## helix33

I guarantee he's hard horned now but he's probably not as big as it looks in those pictures with the Velvet on all my pictures from the past prove that out.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

Less than 40 hours to go !! I'm more excited for this season than any since I begin hunting Ohio. I am just trying to decide which property to head to Saturday morning. The property with the best 2 bucks (160's) on camera is not good for a North wind, which is what the forecast is showing. I honestly only have 1 of 6 stands that is good for a North wind and another that's ok. I just want to shoot one of those 160's so bad, but also don't want to spook them, by hunting the wrong wind.


----------



## helix33

Go to the stand that's suitable for a North wind. It's the first day lol.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## brushdog

tyepsu said:


> Less than 40 hours to go !! I'm more excited for this season than any since I begin hunting Ohio. I am just trying to decide which property to head to Saturday morning. The property with the best 2 bucks (160's) on camera is not good for a North wind, which is what the forecast is showing. I honestly only have 1 of 6 stands that is good for a North wind and another that's ok. I just want to shoot one of those 160's so bad, but also don't want to spook them, by hunting the wrong wind.


I'll be out there with you in columbiana county. Heading up tomorrow right after work. Good luck where ever you end up


----------



## RavinHood

You guys have fun and be safe. My bow is in New York so even if I could go out I still wouldn't be able too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

AXE6Hunter said:


> You guys have fun and be safe. My bow is in New York so even if I could go out I still wouldn't be able too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should read my thread about always having a backup bow


----------



## Tiggie_00

Holy freaking cow.. what an 8 point.. 



SheaXPO said:


> I'm chasing after this guy this fall. I may go all in on him, either boom or bust. My biggest 8 I've ever had on cam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Holy freaking cow.. what an 8 point.. 



SheaXPO said:


> I'm chasing after this guy this fall. I may go all in on him, either boom or bust. My biggest 8 I've ever had on cam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoyt defiant mathews Halon buck doe ohio rut pse arrow sight rest tune mount antlers draw 2017 2016 bowtech btx Htx Treestand scrape rub mock camo ridge reaper spot hogg qad hdx ultra stabilizer blade


----------



## ohiobuck74

In for the 3rd year...
Less than 36 hours fellas, i have a tough time getting excited yet but... i am still monitoring the trail cams if i see something tempting i'll be out! 
GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE. and be safe!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## holland88gt

Anyone not going because of the warm temps?


----------



## BBD1984

I'm going.... not sure how long a deer can lay dead when it's 79 and not spoil.....? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am not partly because of temps but mainly because I had knee surgery this past Tuesday. I prefer hunting in cooler temps..


----------



## BBD1984

We all do. But where I Hunt there is a lot of pressure. Hopefully 1st in...1st to tag out

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

No pressure here so all is good...


----------



## Tiggie_00

Tuesday is the day with a 46F low


----------



## sjj1856

I hung a stand today on public land. Wouldn't you know, as I tighten down the straps I look down an two does are watching me. I just finished up like they weren't even there. They watched me until I started to come down and they just walked off. I hope they don't tell any bucks.


----------



## chaded

Saw two bucks fighting in a field tonight. Was kind of surprised. I thought some light sparring would be normal but they were pushing each other good. Must of got a little carried away. Lol


----------



## hdrking2003

holland88gt said:


> Anyone not going because of the warm temps?


I at least have to go out Saturday evening. I just can't seem to make myself stay home on opening day, and besides, my freezer is empty. Doe patrol is on high alert.


----------



## 69RS

helix33 said:


> I guarantee he's hard horned now but he's probably not as big as it looks in those pictures with the Velvet on all my pictures from the past prove that out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


No deer is as big hard horned as is he is in velvet. That's obvious. I did get get pics today and he's definitely hard horned but the pictures are at night so hard to tell much other than hes a decent buck


----------



## trickytross

Still got that base though...


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## mosh22

holland88gt said:


> Anyone not going because of the warm temps?


That is me. I am not even hitting the woods until we get below 70 for afternoon high.
I probably will set the day they cut beans on a small field we hunt, but will wait until mid late October for heavy hunting. I personally seen that early season pressure runs em off at least where I am and the warm temps don't help either.

Lots of corn cut in mid/north ohio already though.


----------



## BBD1984

I'm getting a lot of daytime pictures at both morning and evening. That's one reason I'm willing to sweat it out. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

I'll be out there Tuesday or Wednesday evening. Busy weekend with kids stuff scheduled, plus any type of wind out of the east is no good for where I hunt...

Good luck all and stay safe out there!


----------



## trickytross

I ain't gonna be able to ride up this weekend. Gonna try in October.... good luck to everyone though!!


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## Tiggie_00

Bucks bucks bucks tomorrow is the say folks..


----------



## clafountain2

holland88gt said:


> Anyone not going because of the warm temps?


I more than likely will stay home because of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Insane 8 point. I've seen one Ohio one bigger. This is not my pic but it's from west central Ohio a few years back.


----------



## ThunderEagle

holland88gt said:


> Anyone not going because of the warm temps?


I might go to a public land spot Saturday evening. Supposed to be 50 at dawn Sunday around here, and I was thinking with the streak of 80 highs and high 60's lows, that might be some conditions to get some venison in the freezer. I'm fighting off a cold though, so if I'm subject to coughing and sneezing, not much of a point anyhow.


----------



## Tiggie_00

*White-tailed Deer Hunting OHIO *

SPECIES	OPENING DATE	CLOSING DATE	DAILY BAG LIMIT

Archery	September 24, 2016	February 5, 2017	The statewide bag limit is six deer. Only one may be antlered. You cannot exceed an individual county bag limit .

Refer to the Deer Hunting Section for details on zone and bag limits.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting-...and-bag-limits

Deer Youth Gun
November 19, 2016
November 20, 2016

Gun
November 28, 2016
December 4, 2016

December 17, 2016
December 18, 2016

Muzzleloader
January 7, 2017
January 10, 2017


----------



## Tiggie_00

Tomorrow is the day... but it's going to be too hot for me.. Im going in Tuesday 47F low.. anyone else waiting???? 














Ohio rut


----------



## skippyturtle

I am waiting. Gonna go dove hunting this weekend. Dont have anything mature and nothing over 145 on cam yet so no sense in sitting yet for me. Well that may not be entirely true. I had 2 cams stolen last week so it is possible that there is a shooter around. Pretty sure it was seng hunters just passing through. Will put cams back out this week.


----------



## Regohio

Tomorrow Morning it is…WOO WHO!!!


----------



## Regohio




----------



## Regohio

OOPS he's dead! Gotta find pic of this years #1


----------



## Regohio




----------



## Regohio

Here's one!


----------



## BBD1984

Regohio said:


> View attachment 4849130


What did he score?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

165 with 24 inch spread


----------



## BBD1984

Nice. I said to myself 160's

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

If his Brow Tines weren't short he'd of made B & C


----------



## Tiggie_00

Looks like a shooter to me Regohio  Let's see some deer from the Treestand tomorrow..


----------



## goldenjew22

Giants

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Game Time! Be safe y'all🏹

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

And man is it dark and warm....thankfully there's a really nice NE breeze💨
Seen two does on the way in...got in extra early, hopefully it will pay off

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Nice n warm out..
I've been sitting on my favorite oak flat for the past 30minutes.
It sounds like its raining there are so many acorns falling.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Good luck to all this season...


----------



## corybrown50

Getting eaten alive without a ThermaCELL.... But at least I'm blessed to be out.... Good luck


----------



## BBD1984

Sitting til 9:30....didn't have many trail cam pics after that....had a doe walk in the same trail I did. Got 15yds and then started acting a little different. Never snorted or ran just backed out. 
Btw... I've killed approx. 17 1/2 mosquitos....one might have made b&c😂

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Sitting til 9:30....didn't have many trail cam pics after that....had a doe walk in the same trail I did. Got 15yds and then started acting a little different. Never snorted or ran just backed out. 
Btw... I've killed approx. 17 1/2 mosquitos....one might have made b&c😂

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Let's see some deer from the stand..


----------



## tyepsu

Had this small 6 just come by 10 minutes ago


----------



## tyepsu

Sorry, not sure why it posted sideways


----------



## BBD1984

Nice foggy haze has kept it cool where I'm at....beautiful morning!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Just had 3 small bucks come in together.
They put on a great show rubbing saplings and sparring.
I got about 7 minutes of crappy cell phone video.
Awesome way to start the season


----------



## ncsurr

I've had 3 bucks and 2 does come through. Biggest was about 110" 9 point

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

I'm at work.... getting a little jealous. My weekend starts tuesday. hopefully that low in the 40's is forecasted for my county as well. that'd be a nice first sit. good luck, gentlemen.


----------



## titan23_87

Nothin doin in stand, NW Ohio


----------



## BBD1984

Got blanked out...wasn't suppose to be anyone else hunting woods I was in...but when I came out there was a truck. Not sure if that had anything to do with it.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

For me it was a little too warm.. Im holding out for morning low 47F Monday and Tuesday


----------



## BBD1984

I've never had much luck in the AM I would trade 2 morning hunts for 1 evening!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

It Was Crazy Hot…I got to stand and wiped sweat for the first hour! Tomorrow will be better…But there was some good news…My camera 20 yards from the stand gave me these pics.


----------



## Regohio

*pics*


----------



## Regohio

*pics*


----------



## Regohio

*pics*


----------



## aharmon111

Lorain county doe down.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Nice…at least one of us is killing something!!!


----------



## irishhacker

Saw nothing this morning..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nice doe..


----------



## BBD1984

Man look at that opening! Bet that was an easy trailing job

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Looks like he just jumped on it and knifed it.. omg


----------



## BBD1984

With that Rambo face paint.... I wouldn't have put it past him! LOL

If he would have just had aimed little lower he would have not even had to gut the thing 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

I'm not a happy camper right now. I went to one of the new properties I got permission to hunt this year and someone had cut my lifeline rope and stole the bottom 3 rapid rails. They left the top 2 rapid rails and the stand. Some people just have no common courtesy. I'm now in another spot, but just not happy. Only thing to fix my mood is a mature buck.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Haha... Yeah right



BBD1984 said:


> With that Rambo face paint.... I wouldn't have put it past him! LOL
> 
> If he would have just had aimed little lower he would have not even had to gut the thing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DixieDigger

BBD1984 said:


> Sitting til 9:30....didn't have many trail cam pics after that....had a doe walk in the same trail I did. Got 15yds and then started acting a little different. Never snorted or ran just backed out.
> Btw... I've killed approx. 17 1/2 mosquitos....one might have made b&c&#55357;&#56834;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


lol. Now that's funny


----------



## PaBone

tyepsu said:


> I'm not a happy camper right now. I went to one of the new properties I got permission to hunt this year and someone had cut my lifeline rope and stole the bottom 3 rapid rails. They left the top 2 rapid rails and the stand. Some people just have no common courtesy. I'm now in another spot, but just not happy. Only thing to fix my mood is a mature buck.


Sorry to hear that Tye, I lost two camera's last year in Ohio. Lots of white acorns falling today around me and had does feeding around me in the morning and evening, no bucks.


----------



## hoytman09

My wife's first time ever bow hunting. Had 3 come through and I was able to call them into range, she did the rest. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aharmon111

BBD1984 said:


> Man look at that opening! Bet that was an easy trailing job
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Haha yes it was. Rage hypodermic quartering away shot. Cut through 3 ribs. Unreal blood trail only went 40yds. Spray was 5-6ft wide in places.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Wow, good job taking that coyote..


----------



## BBD1984

Man that is very impressive!👍

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

I have decided to sleep in Sunday morning and then head out to the property where this buck is in the afternoon. I have some other nice bucks on camera, however this is really the one I am after.


----------



## AthensShooter36

Wow them are all great deer, was in stand yesterday had four does come in and mess around for 25 or so min just waiting on my big boys to show up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken 22

aharmon111 said:


> Lorain county doe down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats !! What in the world kind of head put a hole like that ??


----------



## obow

almost closed the deal on one of the bucks im after this year he just got lucky he picked a different trail and didn't offer me a shot at 30-35 yards.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Tomorrow we should see some good movement.


----------



## AthensShooter36

I hope so I'm ready for "big Fred" to come through 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Do we have a field report from those who went out this morning to those who couldn't make it....?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jljr23

I decided to jump in the stand opening morning, my first opening day for OH and managed to arrow this guy. Passed up a small doe and 15 min later he showed 10 yards from my stand. I had such a steep angle I was worried I would over shoot. All I could see was brown through my sight! Anyways I put a good hit on him and he piled up about 40 yard from the shot. I heard him crash and had recovered him in less than 30 min.

My buck season was literally over in less than 1 1/2 in the stand!! Oh well, I wouldn't change a thing! Good luck to everyone else though the season, nothing but flat heads for the rest of the time for me :wink:















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Pretty sure he was already fighting. Notice the scratch marks on his back. Cheers:darkbeer:


----------



## jljr23

I decided to jump in the stand opening morning, my first opening day for OH and managed to arrow this guy. Passed up a small doe and 15 min later he showed 10 yards from my stand. I had such a steep angle I was worried I would over shoot. All I could see was brown through my sight! Anyways I put a good hit on him and he piled up about 40 yard from the shot. I heard him crash and had recovered him in less than 30 min.

My buck season was literally over in less than 1 1/2 in the stand!! Oh well, I wouldn't change a thing! Good luck to everyone else though the season, nothing but flat heads for the rest of the time for me 














__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Pretty sure he was already fighting. Notice the scratch marks on his back. Cheers


----------



## Regohio

Very Nice Buck!


----------



## AthensShooter36

Congrats on the awesome buck man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Nice buck, congrats......


----------



## aharmon111

Ken 22 said:


> Congrats !! What in the world kind of head put a hole like that ??


Rage hypodermic on a 28 inch gold tip xt hunter


----------



## BBD1984

Was you targeting that buck or did he just show up?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

jljr23 said:


> I decided to jump in the stand opening morning, my first opening day for OH and managed to arrow this guy. Passed up a small doe and 15 min later he showed 10 yards from my stand. I had such a steep angle I was worried I would over shoot. All I could see was brown through my sight! Anyways I put a good hit on him and he piled up about 40 yard from the shot. I heard him crash and had recovered him in less than 30 min.
> 
> My buck season was literally over in less than 1 1/2 in the stand!! Oh well, I wouldn't change a thing! Good luck to everyone else though the season, nothing but flat heads for the rest of the time for me :wink:
> View attachment 4855570
> 
> View attachment 4855578
> 
> View attachment 4855586
> 
> Pretty sure he was already fighting. Notice the scratch marks on his back. Cheers


I'd end my season early for him too! Nice buck, congrats!!


----------



## ohiobuck74

jljr23 said:


> I decided to jump in the stand opening morning, my first opening day for OH and managed to arrow this guy. Passed up a small doe and 15 min later he showed 10 yards from my stand. I had such a steep angle I was worried I would over shoot. All I could see was brown through my sight! Anyways I put a good hit on him and he piled up about 40 yard from the shot. I heard him crash and had recovered him in less than 30 min.
> 
> My buck season was literally over in less than 1 1/2 in the stand!! Oh well, I wouldn't change a thing! Good luck to everyone else though the season, nothing but flat heads for the rest of the time for me :wink:
> View attachment 4855570
> 
> View attachment 4855578
> 
> View attachment 4855586
> 
> Pretty sure he was already fighting. Notice the scratch marks on his back. Cheers


Very nice!! Congrats!


----------



## Brodydad

NOW that's how to get it STARTED !!!!!


----------



## RavinHood

jljr23 said:


> I decided to jump in the stand opening morning, my first opening day for OH and managed to arrow this guy. Passed up a small doe and 15 min later he showed 10 yards from my stand. I had such a steep angle I was worried I would over shoot. All I could see was brown through my sight! Anyways I put a good hit on him and he piled up about 40 yard from the shot. I heard him crash and had recovered him in less than 30 min.
> 
> My buck season was literally over in less than 1 1/2 in the stand!! Oh well, I wouldn't change a thing! Good luck to everyone else though the season, nothing but flat heads for the rest of the time for me :wink:
> View attachment 4855570
> 
> View attachment 4855578
> 
> View attachment 4855586
> 
> Pretty sure he was already fighting. Notice the scratch marks on his back. Cheers:darkbeer:


Sweet and congrats man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trickytross

Must be the weekend for those Volunteers.... Congrats man!!!


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## Tiggie_00

Anyone getting wet? It's poring rain here.. lol


----------



## Mike_13

No rain here in Geauga county. No deer yet either. Just squirrels so far.


----------



## jljr23

BBD1984 said:


> Was you targeting that buck or did he just show up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Never seen him on any cams or last year. Pretty sure he just showed up. He was by himself and no other deer in sight.


----------



## jljr23

trickytross said:


> Must be the weekend for those Volunteers.... Congrats man!!!
> 
> 
> www.trueconservationist.com


Indeed it was!:wink:


----------



## chaded

I dont really go out until later in Oct but that makes me want to. Lol.


----------



## Liveblue23

Well boys I got out opening evening. Had my pick of 4 does. Two were babies. Thought I saw a good buck on the way out but it was dark. Checked my card when I got home. What y'all think?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jljr23

I'd say you need to be working to change his zip code


----------



## helix33

Nice buck and congrats jljr23!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Liveblue23 said:


> Well boys I got out opening evening. Had my pick of 4 does. Two were babies. Thought I saw a good buck on the way out but it was dark. Checked my card when I got home. What y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nice buck, what kind of feeder is that if you don't mind me asking.



Tim


----------



## BBD1984

jljr23 said:


> Never seen him on any cams or last year. Pretty sure he just showed up. He was by himself and no other deer in sight.


Well good work! If you get it scored, plz share. I'm guessing gross 140.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

jljr23 said:


> I decided to jump in the stand opening morning, my first opening day for OH and managed to arrow this guy. Passed up a small doe and 15 min later he showed 10 yards from my stand. I had such a steep angle I was worried I would over shoot. All I could see was brown through my sight! Anyways I put a good hit on him and he piled up about 40 yard from the shot. I heard him crash and had recovered him in less than 30 min.
> 
> My buck season was literally over in less than 1 1/2 in the stand!! Oh well, I wouldn't change a thing! Good luck to everyone else though the season, nothing but flat heads for the rest of the time for me :wink:
> View attachment 4855570
> 
> View attachment 4855578
> 
> View attachment 4855586
> 
> Pretty sure he was already fighting. Notice the scratch marks on his back. Cheers:darkbeer:


 Congrats on a nice buck....



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

chaded said:


> I dont really go out until later in Oct but that makes me want to. Lol.


 Me too lol....



Tim


----------



## jljr23

Will do. Sent off to the taxidermist now but will report back.


----------



## ohiobucks

Nice buck jljr!


----------



## billhalljr

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

Oopps. Forgot info.. watched both bucks all summer and decided to let the old guys have first crack. Dads 8pt was living in a fence row and he shot from a 10' ladder i setup in transition to beans. The freak was coming to some corn like he was starving to death but was first deer Doug shot in 7 years. Had the farmers son on a slob of a deer last night but he missed.. so hes pretty depressed .. but told him still 3.9 months left. Gl all -Uncle Bill

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jljr23

Great looking deer! Congrats!!!


----------



## nagster

Killed a tree saturday morning, nocturnal nock shattered on release and sent arrow left. Sickening feeling


----------



## helix33

Congratulations on some nice bucks.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Congrats, Hoyt Defiant Strikes Again



jljr23 said:


> Will do. Sent off to the taxidermist now but will report back.


----------



## TH30060X

Shot a nice doe Sunday morning at 7:30am. Seneca Co.


----------



## TH30060X

Ugh! Dang pic is upside down


----------



## BBD1984

Good work👍

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jljr23

TH30060X said:


> Shot a nice doe Sunday morning at 7:30am. Seneca Co.
> View attachment 4859994


Backstraps baby! Congrats on the doe. Don't look like much shoulder meat left from that hatchet :wink:


----------



## Tiggie_00

Exploding broadheads should be illegal.. dang.. You literally blasted that doe.



TH30060X said:


> Ugh! Dang pic is upside down


----------



## jljr23

Indeed. I just purchased that bow less than two weeks ago and spent a large amount of time to get it dialed in and ready to go for opening day. I love the way that bow shoots! (Mathews Convert)


----------



## jeff25

Should have the first good cold front pushing through this week, should get the deer moving better.


----------



## glassguy2511

Still too warm for this guy. This cold front might get them moving a little more but I still cant into it until the big boys get on their feet in daylight.

Heck, I spent opening weekend smallmouth fishing in Michigan. First year in I can tell you how long I wasnt perched up in a tree opening morning ready for the sun to come up. 

Way. Too. Hott!


----------



## tyepsu

jeff25 said:


> Should have the first good cold front pushing through this week, should get the deer moving better.


I sure hope the cooler weather they are calling for comes tomorrow. I took a half day off work and hope to be in the stand from 4 til dark


----------



## AthensShooter36

Wow yu really opened her up. What Broadhead?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

Tim/OH said:


> Nice buck, what kind of feeder is that if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


That's a gravity feeder I built. The lid is ghetto cause the barrel is bent. I think I got a better looking solution.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puckwert23

That feeder would work better with a double 1/4 bend under it, instead of the sanitary tee on its back. You would get better flow on both sides then. I like the design though.


----------



## Liveblue23

*2016 Ohio Rut Update Board*



puckwert23 said:


> That feeder would work better with a double 1/4 bend under it, instead of the sanitary tee on its back. You would get better flow on both sides then. I like the design though.


Yea I just eyeballed it. The corn feeds pretty well. If it's bumped or they eat from it it flows out. Coins are pretty much keeping coming lol. I plan to move it higher when it gets low.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Liveblue23 said:


> That's a gravity feeder I built. The lid is ghetto cause the barrel is bent. I think I got a better looking solution.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Sweet....like puckert said I like the design also.


Tim


----------



## tyepsu

I still have some paid time off I can use, so I decided early in the season to use half days and take an afternoon here and there off. Unfortunately, I have to schedule the time off a week or more in advance. About 10 days ago I looked at the forecast and today looked like a cool front was moving through, so I decided to take a half day. I will work until about 12:30, go home and let my dog out, pack some of my gear up and will be on the road by 2:45 headed to Jefferson County for the afternoon. I have a set of stick directly across the field from where these pics were taken. I have a LW Alpha that I will carry in, hang and hunt. Hope to be all settled in between 4:15 and 4:30. Hopefully one of these bucks shows up.


----------



## TH30060X

Swacker. First deer I have shot with one. Honestly I wasn't very impressed with the head. Entrance hole was tiny


----------



## AthensShooter36

Have yu tried ramcat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Gotta jump on board, I like the feeder as well. It works and it's functional but the best part is the sweet buck that is visiting it..


----------



## trickytross

Hate to hear that. All mine have been pretty sweet entry's and exits. What was the blood trail like?


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## ohiobucks

Cool feeder, cooler buck - Good luck with that one!


----------



## Tiggie_00

No signs of rut yet here in Southern Ohio but I saw like 20 deer from the stand today..


----------



## backstrap75

This weather has me excited for this weekend! Went and hung a set Monday on some public land and saw 5 does on their feet at 1:30 in the afternoon. Any idea when the corn will be cut?


----------



## helix33

The farmers have been cutting corn and beans like crazy in Pickaway and Ross counties for 2 weeks now.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jljr23

tyepsu said:


> I still have some paid time off I can use, so I decided early in the season to use half days and take an afternoon here and there off. Unfortunately, I have to schedule the time off a week or more in advance. About 10 days ago I looked at the forecast and today looked like a cool front was moving through, so I decided to take a half day. I will work until about 12:30, go home and let my dog out, pack some of my gear up and will be on the road by 2:45 headed to Jefferson County for the afternoon. I have a set of stick directly across the field from where these pics were taken. I have a LW Alpha that I will carry in, hang and hunt. Hope to be all settled in between 4:15 and 4:30. Hopefully one of these bucks shows up.


Best of luck and hope you get a shot at him! Good looking deer for sure.


----------



## skippyturtle

jljr23 said:


> I decided to jump in the stand opening morning, my first opening day for OH and managed to arrow this guy. Passed up a small doe and 15 min later he showed 10 yards from my stand. I had such a steep angle I was worried I would over shoot. All I could see was brown through my sight! Anyways I put a good hit on him and he piled up about 40 yard from the shot. I heard him crash and had recovered him in less than 30 min.
> 
> My buck season was literally over in less than 1 1/2 in the stand!! Oh well, I wouldn't change a thing! Good luck to everyone else though the season, nothing but flat heads for the rest of the time for me
> View attachment 4855594
> View attachment 4855602
> 
> View attachment 4855610
> 
> Pretty sure he was already fighting. Notice the scratch marks on his back. Cheers


Congrats! 

Those marks are not from fighting.


----------



## hdrking2003

I've been seeing quite a bit coming down in Knox County since the end of last week.


----------



## RavinHood

Same here the farmers are starting to harvest the soy beans and corn. Should be getting great. I love these cooler days when compared to Georgia's hot days.


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv

I have it on good authority they are not rutting in OH yet. :sad:


----------



## BigLoo8

helix33 said:


> The farmers have been cutting corn and beans like crazy in Pickaway and Ross counties for 2 weeks now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Corn was being cut a lot in Ross and Pike counties when I was out there this weekend. Beans are fully brown in a lot of spots as well.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Anyone getting out tonight?


----------



## BBD1984

Targeting either Thursday or Fri eve....can't wait!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Same here I'm waiting for the North winds Thursday and Friday


----------



## BBD1984

Yup. Evening...I can see that dude now...getting out of bed to feed right at sunset or to make some early rubs...then BOOM!!! bbd👍😆

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Here it was doe city and 1 boarder line 130" shooter


----------



## Spency

Tagged, can't wait for early November to head west.


----------



## Liveblue23

They are cutting both here in Adams.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TH30060X

trickytross said:


> Hate to hear that. All mine have been pretty sweet entry's and exits. What was the blood trail like?
> 
> 
> www.trueconservationist.com


As you can see I hit her a fuzz high and a fuzz foward. She ran close to 300yrds. I watched her run about 200yrds across a beam field with the arrow fletch deep in her. Then she ran into a corn field. I really didn't follow blood in beam field since I knew exactly where she ran into the corn at. Plus I didn't want to trample the farmers beans. But from what I did see in the beans it wasn't very good blood. Just spots here and there. But once I walked into the corn field it looked like someone had a bucket of red paint and was throwing it on both sides of the rows of corn. So I'm guessing since I hit her high it took a little bit for all the blood to fill up in the cavity and start dumping out of the broad head holes.


----------



## trickytross

TH30060X said:


> As you can see I hit her a fuzz high and a fuzz foward. She ran close to 300yrds. I watched her run about 200yrds across a beam field with the arrow fletch deep in her. Then she ran into a corn field. I really didn't follow blood in beam field since I knew exactly where she ran into the corn at. Plus I didn't want to trample the farmers beans. But from what I did see in the beans it wasn't very good blood. Just spots here and there. But once I walked into the corn field it looked like someone had a bucket of red paint and was throwing it on both sides of the rows of corn. So I'm guessing since I hit her high it took a little bit for all the blood to fill up in the cavity and start dumping out of the broad head holes.


I got ya. So far it's been 50/50 with them. For me, I ain't had issues, for others on my lease, they hate em. Good luck with the rest of the season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trickytross

Dang. That is tiny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TH30060X

here's the pic of the entrance hole.


----------



## TH30060X

trickytross said:


> Dang. That is tiny
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know! Looks like I shot her with a field point from that side. But the other side was a great wide cut.


----------



## TH30060X

trickytross said:


> Dang. That is tiny
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know! Looks like I shot her with a field point from that side. But the other side was a great wide cut.


----------



## trickytross

That's wild my man. Glad you found her!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudchicken

Nice shot! 
Congratulations!


----------



## OhioBoneCrusher

Tagged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Real nice shot.. what kind of Broadhead did you use? Looks like a hole


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Checking in from Carroll County. Took kids out opening weekend 9 year old son missed a doe sat morning shot under her at 30 rushed the shot he was pretty bummed. Took daughter out Sunday night and had someone on the property next door shoot a shotgun down in the woods below us then walked by at 30 yards he was carrying a shotgun kid was carrying a bow. No cammo no orange walking around at prime time. Daughter was bummed we left stand after that. Ill be concentrating on getting them a doe and hopefully a shot at the little bucks that are coming into the house every morning and night. Ready for some cold weather, Good luck to everyone


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## Tiggie_00

Everyone get rained out?


----------



## jljr23

jimmyfunk60 said:


> Checking in from Carroll County. Took kids out opening weekend 9 year old son missed a doe sat morning shot under her at 30 rushed the shot he was pretty bummed. Took daughter out Sunday night and had someone on the property next door shoot a shotgun down in the woods below us then walked by at 30 yards he was carrying a shotgun kid was carrying a bow. No cammo no orange walking around at prime time. Daughter was bummed we left stand after that. Ill be concentrating on getting them a doe and hopefully a shot at the little bucks that are coming into the house every morning and night. Ready for some cold weather, Good luck to everyone


Very unfortunate for your kids. I hope you talked to the two walking in and around the woods like it's nobodies business about how that was unsafe. Best of luck!


----------



## BBD1984

Does anyone have any experience with "spooking" a mature buck yet still getting another Crack at him later....or do they normally high tail it out and never come back???

Chasing a big 11pt and I'm afraid he might get pushed off property by other hunters hunting the woods I'm in....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Can anyone tell me which of these we should be using once the rut starts? really don't want to have to bounce back and forth between all 3 "Ohio Rut Update 2016"....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

This is the correct place...  We are already in the beginning of Pre-Rut and 30,000+ hits










*White-tailed Deer Hunting OHIO *

SPECIES	OPENING DATE	CLOSING DATE	DAILY BAG LIMIT

Archery	September 24, 2016	February 5, 2017	The statewide bag limit is six deer. Only one may be antlered. You cannot exceed an individual county bag limit .

Refer to the Deer Hunting Section for details on zone and bag limits.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting-...and-bag-limits

Deer Youth Gun
November 19, 2016
November 20, 2016

Gun
November 28, 2016
December 4, 2016

December 17, 2016
December 18, 2016

Muzzleloader
January 7, 2017
January 10, 2017


----------



## BBD1984

So why the other threads....with same name.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

I dont know man.. Look at the start dates, amount of posts and hits.. mine was first and has over 4x more hits. 

Congrats again on the nice buck ..


----------



## Regohio

Weather is getting right…let's vote to cancel october lull!!!


----------



## k&j8

Heading to the great state of Ohio tomorrow for the weekend! Finally will get some time in a stand.


----------



## gcab

as I was told in one of the other threads, only that guy can start the ohio "official" thread. He must have magical powers or something for it to matter who gets it started.


----------



## backstrap75

BBD1984 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with "spooking" a mature buck yet still getting another Crack at him later....or do they normally high tail it out and never come back???
> 
> Chasing a big 11pt and I'm afraid he might get pushed off property by other hunters hunting the woods I'm in....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think you should be alright, still very early. They could possibly even push him to your area if you play your cards right


----------



## hoytman09

*2016 Ohio Rut Update Board*

I don't know what it is but seems like there are a lot of big bucks being killed for being so early in the season. My dad is a taxidermist and already has about 10 bucks from this year. Way more than normal for the first week. I local guy killed a 17pt Sunday my dad rough scored at 190. A buddy's son shot a 14pt Tuesday that will go upper 170's and My brother killed this buck on Tuesday as well. 15pt Rough scored 171
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

I don't know what it is but seems like there are a lot of big bucks being killed for being so early in the season. My dad is a taxidermist and already has about 10 bucks from this year. Way more than normal for the first week. I local guy killed a 17pt Sunday my dad rough scored at 190. A buddy's son shot a 14pt Tuesday that will go upper 170's and My brother killed this buck on Tuesday as well. 15pt Rough scored 171
View attachment 4871890

View attachment 4871898



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Yeah the down side of shooting one early...is they don't get a chance to spread their genes:[

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

I was hunting with my brother in the same stand 3 years ago and we passed this buck when he scored roughly 130 as an 8. He's had ample time to spread his genes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

hoytman09 said:


> I don't know what it is but seems like there are a lot of big bucks being killed for being so early in the season. My dad is a taxidermist and already has about 10 bucks from this year. Way more than normal for the first week. I local guy killed a 17pt Sunday my dad rough scored at 190. A buddy's son shot a 14pt Tuesday that will go upper 170's and My brother killed this buck on Tuesday as well. 15pt Rough scored 171
> View attachment 4871890
> 
> View attachment 4871898
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing, seems like way more big buck action for the first week this year. Hopefully that's a good sign of things to come.


----------



## BBD1984

Yeah I listen to an interview of Dan Coffman the guy who killed that monster buck in Fairfield County last year.... He said he takes three weeks off from work to hunt. The first week and the last two.... says they are easy to pattern then.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn

I get what your saying bit truthfully they've been spreading there genes for several yrs most likely .


BBD1984 said:


> Yeah the down side of shooting one early...is they don't get a chance to spread their genes:[
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Downin Whiteys

BBD1984 said:


> Yeah the down side of shooting one early...is they don't get a chance to spread their genes:[
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What about the previous seasons? LOL. And if you people are so concerned about not letting them spread their genes by killing them early stop shooting them. SMH


----------



## Downin Whiteys

Carpn said:


> I get what your saying bit truthfully they've been spreading there genes for several yrs most likely .


Damn you beat me to it LOL


----------



## jlh42581

gcab said:


> as I was told in one of the other threads, only that guy can start the ohio "official" thread. He must have magical powers or something for it to matter who gets it started.


Whoever started the "Official" trend really grinds my gears. Who made you the officiator?


----------



## nomansland

jlh42581 said:


> Whoever started the "Official" trend really grinds my gears. Who made you the officiator?


There are some weird clicks of people on here who do nothing but sniff other people's quivers. Those guys make the rules apparently.


----------



## jlh42581

nomansland said:


> There are some weird clicks of people on here who do nothing but sniff other people's quivers. Those guys make the rules apparently.


Here I thought it was just someone thinking they were more important than they really are. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Congrats on the buck  




hoytman09 said:


> I don't know what it is but seems like there are a lot of big bucks being killed for being so early in the season. My dad is a taxidermist and already has about 10 bucks from this year. Way more than normal for the first week. I local guy killed a 17pt Sunday my dad rough scored at 190. A buddy's son shot a 14pt Tuesday that will go upper 170's and My brother killed this buck on Tuesday as well. 15pt Rough scored 171 Ohio rut
> View attachment 4871890
> 
> View attachment 4871898
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

Headed up tomorrow to hunt Saturday and Sunday, plus move some cam's around for rut. Goodluck.


----------



## 04Z

Just logged in for the first time in a long time and saw 2 Ohio Rut threads. 

Don't think it is anyone thinking they're better, sniffing others quivers (good line BTW  ) or a "click" thing. 

The other thread was started by the guy who for years has started the Ohio Rut Update thread to keep things consolidated into one thread for folks interested. Looks like someone beat him to starting one this year and now theres 2 to pay attention.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Goodd luck to you.. Im getting out this weekend too. 



TheKingofKings said:


> Headed up tomorrow to hunt Saturday and Sunday, plus move some cam's around for rut. Goodluck.


----------



## nomansland

jlh42581 said:


> Here I thought it was just someone thinking they were more important than they really are.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That's part of it. But then you add in the quiver sniffers and you're off to the races with these guys who are D bag enough to actually whine about the wrong guy starting a yearly post.


----------



## Schneeder

I could care less who starts it. I just don't want to have to try and keep up with multiple threads for no reason.

On topic though it is looking like we won't have a repeat of last year weather wise. Well I'm hoping it doesn't bump back up into the 80's.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Here is the weather.. The weekend looks nice..


----------



## bigpess51

First time out was Monday evening, shot a nice doe at 25yds. Had a young 6pt running her around in circles trying to scent check her! Can't wait for November!


----------



## mosh22

This cool snap is working good. I had a nice basket 6 feeding in beans at 4pm yesterday, and 12 others runnin like crazy hitting beans in light rain. I got it done on a small one not a buck... Corn and beans are coming out all over in northern ohio now.


----------



## backstrap75

Any one headed out this weekend? Looks like it could be a wet one! Will be out Saturday in Butler county, and Monday in Waynesville.


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## Tiggie_00

*Hunt Smarter Not Harder.. Ohio Early Rut Buck*


----------



## BBD1984

Not sure if I want to rush home and and get all ready to go out in the woods and fight with the rain.... Although those trail cam pictures that I got all summer are calling my name LOL

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetail3131

November 8th can't be here soon enough good luck guys


----------



## whitetail3131

Can't wait for mid November good luck guys


----------



## Tiggie_00

Lots of activity and movement 10doe 3 bucks already, saw a couple bucks light play sparing. A few even stepped in the mock scape and worked the linking branch


----------



## BBD1984

Been pretty quite today anybody put anything down today....?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

I'll be out again in the morning…still haven't seen a 2016 Deer!!! They are still Brown and covered with hair???


----------



## RavinHood

you guys are lucky. I have to sit here and wait. until my bow gets back and when it gets back..i could be in NY or MI working. 

Good Luck guy


----------



## Tiggie_00

Haha not even 1?? I saw maybe 10 doe in the backyard. 



Regohio said:


> I'll be out again in the morning…still haven't seen a 2016 Deer!!! They are still Brown and covered with hair???


----------



## Regohio

I know…I'm cursed!


----------



## PaBone

I killed a nice ten point yesterday. I saw him on Thursday feeding on acorns and moved my stand Friday to the trail he used the night before. At 6:40 he came down the same trail and gave me a ten yard shot. He grossed at 144 3/8


----------



## trickytross

PaBone said:


> I killed a nice ten point yesterday. I saw him on Thursday feeding on acorns and moved my stand Friday to the trail he used the night before. At 6:40 he came down the same trail and gave me a ten yard shot. He grossed at 144 3/8


Congrats buddy!!!


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Man the does and fawns are moving....


----------



## Regohio

I hope the Does are moving tomorrow morning…I have been skunked on 4 sits…I'd just like to see one!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Good luck....O - H


----------



## Tiggie_00

Great buck!


----------



## BBD1984

Yes good work!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Nice!


----------



## Ybuck

PaBone said:


> I killed a nice ten point yesterday. I saw him on Thursday feeding on acorns and moved my stand Friday to the trail he used the night before. At 6:40 he came down the same trail and gave me a ten yard shot. He grossed at 144 3/8


nice, nice 
congratulations!!!


----------



## RH1

Great job on a fine deer.
I saw nearly 20 deer tonight. 5 were bucks and one of them made me think about shooting just not quite what I'm looking for. Smaller bucks I saw were chasing does around the field, grunting and sparring.
Very fun evening in the tree.


----------



## sfhunter

Nice shot, nice buck. I'll get out one of these days. When work and life allow it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

OH good luck to you too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Hope I see a big boy like you got.. congrats!  



PaBone said:


> I killed a nice ten point yesterday. I saw him on Thursday feeding on acorns and moved my stand Friday to the trail he used the night before. At 6:40 he came down the same trail and gave me a ten yard shot. He grossed at 144 3/8


----------



## palmatedbuck04

PaBone said:


> I killed a nice ten point yesterday. I saw him on Thursday feeding on acorns and moved my stand Friday to the trail he used the night before. At 6:40 he came down the same trail and gave me a ten yard shot. He grossed at 144 3/8


Great deer congrats my friend


----------



## PaBone

Thanks guys, I guess I will start watching more football on Sundays now that I am tagged out in Ohio. With 5 weeks vacation I planned on taking to hunt I will be pretty picky about what I shoot in Pa. or the wife will expect me to do something around the house.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Go Broncos


----------



## Regohio

Regohio said:


> I hope the Does are moving tomorrow morning…I have been skunked on 4 sits…I'd just like to see one!


Make that 5 sits…I did hear a deer …SO THAT'S SOMETHING!!!


----------



## Josh/OH

Tiggie_00 said:


> Go Broncos


Amen!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh/OH

Didn't see a thing for my first sit last night, but a new guy showed up in the area.. got him on two of my cams.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nice



Josh/OH said:


> Didn't see a thing for my first sit last night, but a new guy showed up in the area.. got him on two of my cams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clafountain2

STEELER NATION 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

Guys I was in my backyard yesterday and had a doe come out she was 100 yards away. My bow is in New York darn it. Maybe next time I was very excited and happy because I'd seen some deer. Just got my licenses and anterless tag. $140 ouch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

Northeast Ohio opening morning and I had to work! He was right in front of my stand at 7! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

This weeks Ohio weather. A cool 44F morning for this Saturday is forecasted for Ohio..


----------



## jljr23

PaBone said:


> Thanks guys, I guess I will start watching more football on Sundays now that I am tagged out in Ohio. With 5 weeks vacation I planned on taking to hunt I will be pretty picky about what I shoot in Pa. or the wife will expect me to do something around the house.


LOL I'm in the same boat. I tagged out opening day and don't know what to do. Perhaps some Ky public land hunting for me.


----------



## hoytman09

My dad is a taxidermist and got a typical 10 in this weekend that rough scored 202. It has 2 real small drops and a tiny kicker off the g2. Other than that it's perfect. 15" g2's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clafountain2

I'll be headed out for the first time tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

Here is a trail cam picture of the buck I mentioned before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Can I hunt your Treestand? 



hoytman09 said:


> View attachment 4890234
> 
> Here is a trail cam picture of the buck I mentioned before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Finally broke away for my second sit....farmer cut corn next to me...really miss the security around of standing corn.

Hopefully tonight is the night!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

hoytman09 said:


> View attachment 4890234
> 
> Here is a trail cam picture of the buck I mentioned before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deer me son!!! You kill that dude...you'll be on the front of next year's regulation book!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

BBD1984 said:


> Deer me son!!! You kill that dude...you'll be on the front of next year's regulation book!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That is the deer I posted about that rough gross scored 202. A fella killed it Friday evening in north central Ohio 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

How far from your cam did he shot it?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

Wasn't on my cam. That's just a pic he had of the deer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

BBD1984 said:


> Finally broke away for my second sit....farmer cut corn next to me...really miss the security around of standing corn.
> 
> Hopefully tonight is the night!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I wish they would run the corn off around me. Nice bow lefty. Im a lefty myself shooting a bear venue. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## clafountain2

i let it go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

No go tonight other than a group of 6 does and fawns in the cut corn. . Check camera also and nothing....weird. I've had some amazing pictures all summer....patterns must have changed...that's Hunt'n.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PBFingers

You guys are seeing some huge bucks! My cams are all showing does.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Does anyone else feel like October lull is here for the next 3weeks

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Unless you can get between their feeding and their beds...then yes, it would seem like a lull. Plenty of big ones falling. I killed my biggest on Oct 8th. Still on his summer pattern. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kearneyhill

I seen a buck wink at a doe this evening in SE Ohio. 

You know what that means.....rut is going to be in a month


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## jeff25

Looks like we have another cold front rolling through Saturday. Wish it would hit Friday as it's a perfect moon evening.


----------



## Tiggie_00

I did see a small 6pt buck running a doe yesterday. It seems early.. but he was running her hard.


----------



## Schneeder

Saw a probably 3 year old 8pt on my way to work this morning around 8 AM.


----------



## obow

I let this buck walk friday i was 15 yards away to the right of the picture i like the turkey foot he has..


----------



## jljr23

obow said:


> I let this buck walk friday i was 15 yards away to the right of the picture i like the turkey foot he has..


He'll be a good deer in a year or two.


----------



## clafountain2

obow said:


> I let this buck walk friday i was 15 yards away to the right of the picture i like the turkey foot he has..


I wouldn't let him walk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warnspring

Few weeks out!


----------



## Tiggie_00

He did good letting that buck walk imo.. I've let bigger go bye


----------



## BBD1984

Come January though and you can't feel your feet.... He'll look like a monster then LOL

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## huntfish25

ttt


----------



## obow

clafountain2 said:


> I wouldn't let him walk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we have alot bigger in the area so he gets a pass


----------



## obow

i passed the smaller buck on the left in the last pic opening night also


----------



## 69RS

Gonna be out Thursday evening- Monday morning. Hopefully catch some of the older bucks on their feet when the cold front blows in.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nice ones..  which is #1 on your hit list?



obow said:


> we have alot bigger in the area so he gets a pass


----------



## obow

the very first buck would be my top pic on that farm

but i will be hunting my favorite property this week with the south wind


----------



## medicsnoke

obow said:


> we have alot bigger in the area so he gets a pass


What Moultrie camera is that?


----------



## Tiggie_00

Wow nice..



obow said:


> the very first buck would be my top pic on that farm
> 
> but i will be hunting my favorite property this week with the south wind


----------



## obow

one is a game spy micro other is a A20 nothing fancy


----------



## TheKingofKings

Obviously the trail cam month is wrong. It was 9 instead of 6. But anyway pulled this card Saturday after the morning hunt, and Ridley took the deer that afternoon more then a mile away walking in with a climber on his back. 

Crazy year with so many big bucks going down before the first full week of October.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Also...kudo's to the cat for the photobomb.


----------



## BBD1984

[emoji106] good work....man I wish I had that kind of luck! Never seems to workout that way, no matter how much I Hunt....boo whoooo[emoji22] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nice one!!!


----------



## fmf979

Saw different small bucks sparring on multiple sits the last few days.


----------



## 69RS

The field south of this one is being cut as we speak. Hope it gets a big doe to move up this fence line before dark. Or one of my target bucks would also suffice. Heck of a nice day to be hunting either way


----------



## lutzweiser

Batteries went dead on the 22nd of Sept but he was there for 6 mornings straight from 6:15 to 6:45. Looks like a young deer but I'm not passing on him if I see him. Is anyone else finding scrapes yet?


----------



## BBD1984

I haven't seen any... That's pretty amazing that he stuck to such a strict pattern.... Looks like you know where to place your stand 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

BBD1984 said:


> I haven't seen any... That's pretty amazing that he stuck to such a strict pattern.... Looks like you know where to place your stand
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The scrape is 25 yards from that camera. And there's a bean field 50 yards away. I think he is bedding close to the camera. Hope to see him Saturday morning.


----------



## BBD1984

Yes he is bedding close. Play the wind and don't bump him....good luck!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## Tiggie_00

This weekend looks good..


----------



## hdrking2003

I'll be out before sunlight tomorrow, and looking forward to the nice cool morning. Have had a PIG of a deer in front of my cam 5-6 times over the past month from 7:06am-7:34am, but that was before they took the corn down on Wednesday. Hoping that doesn't screw up his pattern too much. I'll be on the 'woods' end of a tree line that goes from the cornfield to the big woods. Hoping to sneak in and see him before he makes it back to the woods. If nothing else, there are plenty of does in the area, and that would be just fine with me. Just ready to let one fly!!


----------



## Tiggie_00

I couldn't pass the last two... 



obow said:


> we have alot bigger in the area so he gets a pass


----------



## RavinHood

Where do you guys take to get your meat processed ? 

I'm not from Ohio I can gut the deer my self even quarter it myself but my grinder is in Georgia and I work in Ohio so 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Where in ohio are you


----------



## Pike717

Harvested my buck in SE. OH. on Sept 29th. As a bad thunder storm rolled in. 
As far as this years rut.....The search phase will start around Oct. 26-28th. The peak of the rut will take place around Nov 12-14th. And the post rut will take place around Nov 15-16th. Just like they have the past 10, 000 years..... : )


----------



## BBD1984

Congrats[emoji106] 
What date and time will that trophy Buck be by my treestand......?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

All quite in columbiana county so far.


----------



## clperry

Big doe at day break in Jackson county. Nothing since. Wind is pretty bad this morning.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dduff1

Getting skunked in T-county. Hunted a big oak ridge last night nothing there either


----------



## Regohio

Weather is getting way better!


----------



## bmwlife1976

I hunted a huge acorn patch this morning surrounded by corn and crp. Seen one doe. Oh and had the Amish hang a stand. 20ft from my trail camera. and put a pop up blind on the property line within the last week. Urrrrg. Prob. Why i didnt see anything. The area is still stunk up from whenever they were tromping around in there.

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

Regohio said:


> Weather is getting way better!


Still no as cold as I would like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Shot a coyote on the move this morning..


----------



## BBD1984

Good work bro!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

She was moving pretty fast pace 3-5mph trot at about 30yrds and I aimed at the front shoulder but some how hit the back leg.  Yikes..


----------



## lutzweiser

2 scrapes about 50 yards apart on the tree line. Seems a little early right?


----------



## Hower08

Heading to the stand shortly. Should be set up by about 415. Perfect conditions tonight. Nw wind rising barometer sneaking into cut em off between bedding and food. Might end up being a recipe for drinking a whole bunch o beer tonight!


----------



## Schneeder

Found this when checking out a new spot today.


----------



## BBD1984

Set you up a camera.... He'll be back 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Shaping up to be a good night. Been sitting just over an hour. 7 does already


----------



## chief razor

You guys are making me regret staying in with beer and buckeyes!


----------



## Regohio

Tomorrow morning should be about perfect!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Yep, just need Mr. Big to show


----------



## jeff25

sat on a ridge tonight that had a bench running west to east heading towards some crop fields. acorns raining everywhere. had a dow and fawn come by about an hour or so before dark.


----------



## Schneeder

BBD1984 said:


> Set you up a camera.... He'll be back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


There is a camera in that are now. Not directly looking at the scrape but on a path I believe he and a lot of other deer are using out to a bean field.


----------



## Tiggie_00

2 bucks and 6 doe.. no shooters


----------



## Regohio

2 Bucks...8 Does…Much better with cold weather!


----------



## BBD1984

What's a better field to set up on.... Uncut brown beans or cut corn?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Cut corn


----------



## TH30060X

15 this morning. Two of them were 1.5 old dinks. One was harassing some of the girls. Back out now, but neighbor north of here is joy riding on his quad through the woods. Smh. Don't he know it's bow season. Lol


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Schneeder said:


> Found this when checking out a new spot today.
> 
> View attachment 4911921


Tiger probably dropped it when he snuck away from muirfield with a lady friend. If you look around you'll probably find his belt too


----------



## montavonm

What time do you gets get in the woods? Day break was about 7:00 here this morning... I was set up at about 5:10 in my stand this morning but bumped several deer on the way in


----------



## Hower08

Big doe down tonight at 500


----------



## jeff25

nothing moving for me this evening


----------



## Gblake7

Hey guys, just a heads up, I've heard a few reports from my buddies that seem like the rut is starting to kick in a bit. It's certainly been a strange year in my area... but a week ago when I shot my buck he was kinda bumping the does around defenitly showing interest. Then the landowner told me he watched a small buck at his corn crib mount a doe not once , but twice.... also a buddy was out tonight and didn't lay eyes on the deer but heard fighting followed but some grunting. Obviously it's not in full swing yet but I do believe it's going to be a weird rut and probably an early one. 

Just a cool story also, last week I came across a fawn hit in the road and it was no more than 20lbs and still had the mucus from its mother and part of the umbilical cord attached as well. Same night I saw twins nursing on their mother. Something seems strange this year to me


----------



## BowtechHunter65

The rut must be following the election cycle......


----------



## Tiggie_00

Maybe hunt an area between a feeding and bedding area in the morning. And hunt your morning location in the evenings. 


montavonm said:


> What time do you gets get in the woods? Day break was about 7:00 here this morning... I was set up at about 5:10 in my stand this morning but bumped several deer on the way in


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## lutzweiser

Does it seem early to be finding scrapes? 3 fresh ones on the way to my stand


----------



## Tiggie_00

Little early considering the warm weather we have been getting. What part of Ohio are you from?


lutzweiser said:


> Does it seem early to be finding scrapes? 3 fresh ones on the way to my stand


----------



## lutzweiser

Tiggie_00 said:


> Little early considering the warm weather we have been getting. What part of Ohio are you from?


Near the PA/OH line. Columbiana county. Got pics of 2 nice buck fighting right under my stand last night to


----------



## Tiggie_00

Sweet send those hot doe over my way..


----------



## BBD1984

Headed out tonight. I've got a good feeling about it....or could just be that enchilada I had at lunch.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## clperry

Mornings have been a bust in Jackson county for me. My last evening before going home. Maybe he'll stumble through.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Saw 2 Small Bucks this morning got over 500 pics in last 4 days…2 6 Points playing push/push…I know it's early but it sure feels good to see Bucks moving!


----------



## BBD1984

Had to setup at different stand than originally planned, combine was taking down beans close to other spot. As you can see still really grown-up....he'll be on top of me before I know he's around....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Ya no doubt....where do you have to go to get a tag for a hildabeast???

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Probably under Sidney Blumenthal's desk.....


----------



## Regohio

*Pics*


----------



## Regohio

He comes every 2 to 3 days! He has volunteered to serve as a Poster Child for Rage Broadheads…I admire his courage and will help him fulfill his lifelong dream of a 4-Wheeler Ride!


----------



## BBD1984

Regohio said:


> He comes every 2 to 3 days! He has volunteered to serve as a Poster Child for Rage Broadheads…I admire his courage and will help him fulfill his lifelong dream of a 4-Wheeler Ride!


Good one!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Had a First happened to me tonight.... After sitting in the stand this evening walking out to leave walked up on this 130 inch mature Whitetail making a scrape... He let me get 40 yards to him before you jogged off.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nomansland

lutzweiser said:


> Does it seem early to be finding scrapes? 3 fresh ones on the way to my stand


Completely normal.


----------



## murphy31

lutzweiser said:


> Does it seem early to be finding scrapes? 3 fresh ones on the way to my stand


We were just at our lease today for the first time, and we must have seen a dozen scrapes, and two dozen rubs. Some fresh ones too. It's the best we seen it in 3 years. Pumped for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sasamafras

Got this guy 10/9 at 7 pm. Came through woods and briars, I think for acorns on the way to ag fields. North central Ohio 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Got these 2 fighting directly under my stand


----------



## lutzweiser

View attachment 4922337
View attachment 4922345


Got these 2 fighting directly under my stand


----------



## hdrking2003

Let's get this thread back on track! Some of us want reports to read about through the week while we're at work!😉


----------



## zmax hunter

Bkimbel42 said:


> View attachment 4888530
> View attachment 4888538
> 
> Northeast Ohio opening morning and I had to work! He was right in front of my stand at 7!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hes a nice 140s 10pt, appears to be 3.5yo,..good luck if hes your target


----------



## Bkimbel42

Thanks man! He's my number 3! Not posting pics of his two older brothers until one of them is on the ground! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

This year definitely seems to be picking up a little early


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

jljr23 said:


> I decided to jump in the stand opening morning, my first opening day for OH and managed to arrow this guy. Passed up a small doe and 15 min later he showed 10 yards from my stand. I had such a steep angle I was worried I would over shoot. All I could see was brown through my sight! Anyways I put a good hit on him and he piled up about 40 yard from the shot. I heard him crash and had recovered him in less than 30 min.
> 
> My buck season was literally over in less than 1 1/2 in the stand!! Oh well, I wouldn't change a thing! Good luck to everyone else though the season, nothing but flat heads for the rest of the time for me :wink:
> View attachment 4855570
> 
> View attachment 4855578
> 
> View attachment 4855586
> 
> Pretty sure he was already fighting. Notice the scratch marks on his back. Cheers:darkbeer:


Where'd you take him at!? I've got a buck that looks just like this guy on my cams from last year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

First time ever seeing a piebald deer while hunting.. Mom with twins came out eating beans piebald one was a doe other one was a little button buck..














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

I checked my cam this week and the big buck I'm hunting has a torn eat that wasn't like that the previous times I checked. Maybe rubbing horns with another?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

I know he isnt going to score much, but i have pics of this buck from clear back to 2013. He has to be 5-6 years old now.


----------



## lutzweiser

What will he score, any guesses?

Age?


----------



## lutzweiser




----------



## BBD1984

133 5/8 gross

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

BBD1984 said:


> 133 5/8 gross
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You think he is in the 130"s? Main beams are kinda long i guess.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Days are really flying by....


----------



## BBD1984

lutzweiser said:


> You think he is in the 130"s? Main beams are kinda long i guess.


He'll shrink 20" after he hits the ground...has happened to everyone I've shot anyways....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

BBD1984 said:


> He'll shrink 20" after he hits the ground...has happened to everyone I've shot anyways....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Right. LOL. I didnt plan on taking him anyways. But that could change if he gets in front of me. Just curious on what he will score.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Days are flying by...we are getting to half way through October.


----------



## helix33

TheKingofKings said:


> Days are flying by...we are getting to half way through October.


Yep, sweet November will be here before you know it. I'm ready lol.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

TheKingofKings said:


> Days are flying by...we are getting to half way through October.


Hard to tell it's that late with the weather they are predicting for this week thru the weekend. I'm ok with it cause I'm taking the weekend off from the stand (anniversary), but not really the best weather to see alot of movement. I'd be looking for a water source fo sho!


----------



## Tiggie_00

I would say 2.5yrs and 125 score.. definitely I would pass 



lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 4922897
> 
> 
> What will he score, any guesses?
> 
> Age?


----------



## lutzweiser

Tiggie_00 said:


> I would say 2.5yrs and 125 score.. definitely I would pass


Thanks. I'm not good at aging them. And I don't have any good body pics of him yet but I agree. He gets to walk this year


----------



## lutzweiser

Beans are being cut right now. About 200 yards from my woods stand. Maybe the combine woke them up a little early


----------



## Tiggie_00

Last year I jumped in my stand when the combine was taking the corn off. I scored and planned to try it for the next 40 yrs.


----------



## perrytrails

Haven't been out yet but will be soon. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## glassguy2511

Tiggie_00 said:


> Last year I jumped in my stand when the combine was taking the corn off. I scored and planned to try it for the next 40 yrs.


Its great to have a stand on a funneled field edge in the woods when they combine corn. I've watched big groups of deer run under me in the woods as the combine comes back around toward them, then go right back out and gobble up the left over corn. They keep doing this each time the combine makes another circle.

It makes for a very exciting evening in the tree!


----------



## RH1

Things are definitely heating up in Tuscarawas county guys. I was able to grunt this buck in from well over 100yards away on Monday evening. He came on a string right to the base of my tree. He was bristled up and ears back looking for a fight. Shot was 8 yards.
This is my biggest buck to date, he has 13 points and gross scores around 162.


----------



## Sasamafras

Great buck rh1!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger521

Very nice! Congrats


----------



## BBD1984

Wow good work. Thx for sharing[emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Thanks Guys.. I'm still so jacked up that I cant relax!!


----------



## BBD1984

Me too...I'm going to slip out Thurs eve and hit a few soft grunts at sunset....after hearing your story....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats on a nice buck.
Hope to make it out for a couple hours after work this afternoon/evening.


----------



## trailboy

Awesome buck, congrats! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

Nice Buck congrats


----------



## Tiggie_00

Awesome buck! 




RH1 said:


> Things are definitely heating up in Tuscarawas county guys. I was able to grunt this buck in from well over 100yards away on Monday evening. He came on a string right to the base of my tree. He was bristled up and ears back looking for a fight. Shot was 8 yards.
> This is my biggest buck to date, he has 13 points and gross scores around 162.
> View attachment 4927585
> View attachment 4927593
> View attachment 4927609


----------



## Sasamafras

Sasamafras said:


> Got this guy 10/9 at 7 pm. Came through woods and briars, I think for acorns on the way to ag fields. North central Ohio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scored 137 4/8 with my amateur scoring attempt. Got last years buck 10/10, this one 10/9!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Way to go man. Enjoy the warmth of being inside during the late season

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

That's a beauty.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I do have to agree with an earlier poster; there are some big deer hitting the dirt very early this year. If you look back through old threads usually it's Oct 18-20 before someone smokes a good one and another week after that before this number hit the ground. Something's up.


----------



## BBD1984

I blame the elections!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Have 3 days off this weekend and plan on spending as much of it as possible in a tree. Friday can't get here soon enough.


----------



## BBD1984

A good question from a non Hunter was just asked to me: If you shoot a buck and can't find it.....but do find it months later....do you still have to tag? 

I say yes....but what if you already tagged out....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## trailboy

BBD, How do know it is the buck you shot months later? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Question only. Theoretically.... If it were to ever happen....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## trailboy

Ok, just playing other point of view

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Yes must be tagged if you take into your possession


----------



## BBD1984

That's what I thought. Read a story one time where guy couldn't find original buck that he shot.... Then later on shot another one, and while finding the second buck found the original at same time! Now that I think about it... It might have been on this forum last year.... Guess you gotta leave it lay....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

My dad almost had a 170" buck hit the dirt today. Had him a 15yrds in thick cover.. no clean shot


----------



## wmn2

Tiggie_00 said:


> Last year I jumped in my stand when the combine was taking the corn off. I scored and planned to try it for the next 40 yrs.


This is one of my absolute favorite times to be in the stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overactor

BBD1984 said:


> That's what I thought. Read a story one time where guy couldn't find original buck that he shot.... Then later on shot another one, and while finding the second buck found the original at same time! Now that I think about it... It might have been on this forum last year.... Guess you gotta leave it lay....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I guess it would depend on time frame. If it was a good bit later say a month or two or what have you. Call ODNR tell them whats going on. Ive seen DNR issue a tag to you to possess the rack. And have heard it many times.


----------



## BBD1984

Fortunate enough to slip out for my fourth sit this evening. Tried a different stand location due to north wind plus it's closer to bedding area. Unfortunately however ladder stand needed some adjusting which made more noise than desired and I kicked up what sounded like a pretty large deer coming in.

Not a good start....[emoji107] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Holding out for tomorrow morning..


----------



## lutzweiser

Beans are all down. I wonder how much gets left on the ground for the deer to eat


----------



## hdrking2003

Cmon guys, I do NOT want to go to the "other" rut thread, so please......keep this one rolling!! Yes, I realize things are still very early and we are just now in the pre rut, but I like to hear everyone talk about how they think the rut is in full swing already. Lol


----------



## helix33

Lol

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

Saw a bunch of chasing on my way home tonight and saw a buck mount a doe. Lol, is that better HD?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Im going out for the first time this weekend.

P.S the rut has been in full swing since yesterday HD lol.


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

helix33 said:


> Saw a bunch of chasing on my way home tonight and saw a buck mount a doe. Lol, is that better HD?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk





Tim/OH said:


> Im going out for the first time this weekend.
> 
> P.S the rut has been in full swing since yesterday HD lol.
> 
> 
> Tim


LMAO!!! You guys are the best, and Tim, I knew that chit started early this year!! I expect to see those kind of updates everyday Helix, lol, and good luck this weekend Tim. Looking forward to your hero pics. I won't be in the tree till Sunday because tomorrow is me and mama's 10 year wedding anny, and Saturday is all about her.....until 8pm when Brutus starts dining on that Badger meat. Might sneak on to Tapatalk a few times throughout the day when she is not looking though, just to make sure you guys are keeping things up to speed on here.:shade:


----------



## helix33

Happy Anniversary!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

helix33 said:


> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Thanks homie!! 10 years married, 14 years together, and she still puts up with my chit.....plus the best cook I know. Yeah, hitting the Powerball lotto would be pretty sweet for the financial aspects, but for everything else, I feel like I have already hit the jackpot!:first::whoo::high5:


----------



## Tim/OH

helix33 said:


> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


This right here.....


Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Thanks HD, I will be giving updates once I climb the tree this weekend.


Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BBD1984

Not sure how you can see five to six different Pope and young + bucks all summer on trail camera.... And then not see a single antler after four times being out!

Saturday AM here we come. Try not to get blowed out your strands

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Thanks HD, I will be giving updates once I climb the tree this weekend.
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Looking forward to hearing updates! Licking County still Tim?


----------



## Tim/OH

Yes sir.....



Tim 

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tiggie_00

They must know they are being hunted


----------



## clafountain2

I saw 1 doe in the stand 3 more coming out of the woods they were coming out of the corn field 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

I'm supposed to be going over to one property this week to see it and another one pretty soon but i have not been out nor know what these woods look like. Just been told theres a ton of deer. I moved here in August so im not complaining that i have property already but i am getting a little antsy to get out now. Lol.


----------



## CattleGuy

been out off and on ... went out tonight. Deer movement here is still nocturnal. I sat up in my stand until 8:00 PM. No movement until 1/2 hour after sundown (25 min past last light roughly) then my food plots had deer in them. Watched a bruiser bump a couple does but no real action yet.


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Yes sir.....
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


NICE!! Kinda like Knox Co, pretty good hunting county wide.


----------



## CattleGuy

been out a bit .... what ive seen is deer bedded early and staying bedded until last light. Last 3x out bruiser showed himself at last light, but no clear shot. I stayed in my stand until 8pm tonight, had him finally come in open at like 7:40. Saw some does bumped them around a little and trotted off. Still mostly nocturnal


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> NICE!! Kinda like Knox Co, pretty good hunting county wide.


Yep


Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## nagster

Shot my first deer ever tonight, shot was way back but deer ran 50 yards and was dead withing ten minutes

Super excited!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats!! Time to fire up the grill!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Congrats. Backstrap Saturday night......


----------



## irishhacker

nagster said:


> Shot my first deer ever tonight, shot was way back but deer ran 50 yards and was dead withing ten minutes
> 
> Super excited!!
> 
> View attachment 4933953


Congratulations! Nothing better than that first one!


----------



## ohiobucks

Nice work nagster!

Went out last night, first 3 deer came out at 5:30 - doe and 2 little ones. Then a spike buck, and 4 more does right at dark, that's it. Did find a few newer rubs along the field edge...

I have vaca time scheduled for Nov 3, 4, 7, 11, & a half days the 15th thru 18 of the following week.

Heading to Atlanta Nov 8-10 for biz... :thumbs_do

Good luck all!


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Nice work nagster!
> 
> Went out last night, first 3 deer came out at 5:30 - doe and 2 little ones. Then a spike buck, and 4 more does right at dark, that's it. Did find a few newer rubs along the field edge...
> 
> I have vaca time scheduled for Nov 3, 4, 7, 11, & a half days the 15th thru 18 of the following week.
> 
> *Heading to Atlanta Nov 8-10 for biz*... :thumbs_do
> 
> Good luck all!


I'd quit my job! Lol. Seriously though, a few years back my wife and went to Jamaica with some friends around the 1st-2nd weeks of November(only time everyone could hook up), and I told her that would be the LAST vacation I would take during the rut. I sure did have a blast there, but I had a hard time getting the woods out of my head. Man, the rut doesn't just mess with a deer's head, it can seriously screw up a bowhunter's mind too!


----------



## glassguy2511

Why do we have 2 threads on the Ohio Rut?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IDK, however I do know this one has gone back years and is moderated/started by Helix33 every year and has a lot of followers.


----------



## helix33

glassguy2511 said:


> Why do we have 2 threads on the Ohio Rut?


Because another guy started my annual thread that I've been doing for over 10 years . I started it as well because I have guys who have followed my thread for years that follow me or look for me when the rut is approaching. The other guy could have at least been courteous enough to have named his thread something else.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

For what it's worth this is the "official" and worth following!


----------



## helix33

So I guess this is the official thread lol.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Lol.....


----------



## BowtechHunter65

tenured?


----------



## BBD1984

[quote name="glassguy2511" post=1095704713]Why do we have 2 threads on the Ohio Rut?[/QUOTE]<br />
Because another guy started my annual thread that I've been doing for over 10 years . I started it as well because I have guys who have followed my thread for years that follow me or look for me when the rut is approaching. The other guy could have at least been courteous enough to have named his thread something else.<br />
<br />
Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Anyway we can move to one thread before the rut starts....be nice if we were ALL on the same thread....

We're ALL on the same team here.....right???

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Read an interesting article yesterday....basically peak breeding in Ohio occurs November 14-16....data is going off of measurements of dead fawn fetuses...and counting back to conception date....not sure if week prior is best week for vacation...bucks will lock down for up to 3-days until doe stands....boy those can be some lonely times in the stand.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> I'd quit my job! Lol. Seriously though, a few years back my wife and went to Jamaica with some friends around the 1st-2nd weeks of November(only time everyone could hook up), and I told her that would be the LAST vacation I would take during the rut. I sure did have a blast there, but I had a hard time getting the woods out of my head. Man, the rut doesn't just mess with a deer's head, it can seriously screw up a bowhunter's mind too!


I hear ya! When I found out about the timing of this biz trip, I scheduled the rest of my vacation for the year to bookend it...


----------



## glassguy2511

helix33 said:


> Because another guy started my annual thread that I've been doing for over 10 years . I started it as well because I have guys who have followed my thread for years that follow me or look for me when the rut is approaching. The other guy could have at least been courteous enough to have named his thread something else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Not to be a Debbie Downer, but I dont care who started them in the past. Correct me if I am wrong, but the other one, I believe, was started first. Its a pain in the @ss to keep up with both of them. Cant a mod combine the two and go with it?


----------



## Tiggie_00

Yeah tell me about it BBD1984. This is the right place..  Ohio rut is about 2-3 weeks away



BBD1984 said:


> Anyway we can move to one thread before the rut starts....be nice if we were ALL on the same thread....
> 
> We're ALL on the same team here.....right???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

glassguy2511 said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but I dont care who started them in the past. Correct me if I am wrong, but the other one, I believe, was started first. Its a pain in the @ss to keep up with both of them. Cant a mod combine the two and go with it?


This is the ONLY rut thread, and the ONLY one you need to tune into. Just subscribe to it and you will have no issues remembering which is which. The other guy might have tried to be a glory hound this year by starting a substitute thread before Helix had a chance to start his annual thread, but I assure you this is the one you will want to watch. Like Helix said, there are a lot of guys that count on his thread every year to keep up to date on the current action, and you will see reports from all over the state. Hell, even a bunch of out of state guys count on this thread too and will look Helix's thread up specifically because he has held this gathering place together for the past 10 years. You will see their gratitude when we get closer to the rut and they start chiming in. I say, don't go anywhere and just stay tuned......


----------



## Tiggie_00

*White-tailed Deer Hunting OHIO *

SPECIES	OPENING DATE	CLOSING DATE	DAILY BAG LIMIT

Archery	September 24, 2016	February 5, 2017	The statewide bag limit is six deer. Only one may be antlered. You cannot exceed an individual county bag limit .

Refer to the Deer Hunting Section for details on zone and bag limits.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting-...and-bag-limits

Deer Youth Gun
November 19, 2016
November 20, 2016

Gun
November 28, 2016
December 4, 2016

December 17, 2016
December 18, 2016

Muzzleloader
January 7, 2017
January 10, 2017


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nice one..  



RH1 said:


> Things are definitely heating up in Tuscarawas county guys. I was able to grunt this buck in from well over 100yards away on Monday evening. He came on a string right to the base of my tree. He was bristled up and ears back looking for a fight. Shot was 8 yards.
> This is my biggest buck to date, he has 13 points and gross scores around 162.


----------



## helix33

glassguy2511 said:


> I will follow both, the other one is up to 18 pages already. It just seems like a silly p!ssing match since the other one was started a month earlier than this one.
> 
> I really dont care if Santa Claus starts it, I just think it would be easier to combine them together so everything is in one place! I follow every year, regardless of who starts the thread. In a couple weeks things should be heating up and I will chime back in then!
> 
> Good luck out there!


Well if you've followed in the past you followed this thread, welcome back.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

*White-tailed Deer Hunting OHIO *

SPECIES	OPENING DATE	CLOSING DATE	DAILY BAG LIMIT

Archery	September 24, 2016	February 5, 2017	The statewide bag limit is six deer. Only one may be antlered. You cannot exceed an individual county bag limit .

Refer to the Deer Hunting Section for details on zone and bag limits.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting-...and-bag-limits

Deer Youth Gun
November 19, 2016
November 20, 2016

Gun
November 28, 2016
December 4, 2016

December 17, 2016
December 18, 2016

Muzzleloader
January 7, 2017
January 10, 2017


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nice one.. 



Sasamafras said:


> Got this guy 10/9 at 7 pm. Came through woods and briars, I think for acorns on the way to ag fields. North central Ohio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

*Hunt Smarter Not Harder.. Ohio Early Rut Buck*


----------



## chaded

Hoping to get out soon. I still need to hang stands. Lol


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Cooler weather brought out some small bucks to a feeder and to my food plot. IMO the big boys are hanging tight to the woods where the acorns are. Have two stands hung, 2 more to go and a blind. Hot again next week. Anyone else's food plot suffer with the dry conditions?


----------



## chaded

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Cooler weather brought out some small bucks to a feeder and to my food plot. IMO the big boys are hanging tight to the woods where the acorns are. Have two stands hung, 2 more to go and a blind. Hot again next week. Anyone else's food plot suffer with the dry conditions?


I saw there was supposed to be a couple days back in the 80's. Crazy. 

One of the farms im going to be hunting is in Meigs.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Another week down. Two more weeks of work then two weeks of vacation.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

chaded said:


> I saw there was supposed to be a couple days back in the 80's. Crazy.
> 
> One of the farms im going to be hunting is in Meigs.


Near Carpenter here....


----------



## chaded

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Near Carpenter here....


I will be around Rutland. Just a little bit south of you i think.


----------



## Tim/OH

TheKingofKings said:


> Another week down. Two more weeks of work then two weeks of vacation.


I have 3 more weeks of work then 2.5 weeks of vacation 


Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am between Rutland and Carpenter off Carpenter Hill Rd..


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Near Carpenter here....


Does AEP still have all their land leased up around the mine....?

My family use to own land by "bum town" some of my fondness memories as a kid were down by you.

Sure do miss it....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I don't think it is leased, I believe it is public now, not for sure though.


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I don't think it is leased, I believe it is public now, not for sure though.


I'm talking about the land over there if you turn off of 689 by the Water Tower over close to the mine.... Are you not familiar with that area?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Does AEP still have all their land leased up around the mine....?
> 
> My family use to own land by "bum town" some of my fondness memories as a kid were down by you.
> 
> Sure do miss it....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


http://www.aep.com/environment/conservation/maps.aspx

This should help you....


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> I'm talking about the land over there if you turn off of 689 by the Water Tower over close to the mine.... Are you not familiar with that area?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not the exact location but I believe it is now the GAVIN area....


----------



## chaded

Think you just need to get a permit from them (thats fee)?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

AEP permits are free and you can print them from this link, fill it out, and carry it with you.

http://www.aep.com/environment/conservation/recland/permit.aspx


----------



## clafountain2

hanging in the tree tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Heading to the woods..  good luck everyone


----------



## hdrking2003

clafountain2 said:


> View attachment 4936681
> hanging in the tree tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:greenwithenvy:


----------



## clafountain2

hdrking2003 said:


> :greenwithenvy:


Been seeing deer as I leave at night along a corn field near the woods, we'll hear something going on I can see through the trees a combine at that corn field now...knock it down haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

clafountain2 said:


> Been seeing deer as I leave at night along a corn field near the woods, we'll hear something going on I can see through the trees a combine at that corn field now...knock it down haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!! Like ringing the dinner bell!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

So did both rut threads get combined? Good luck tonight everyone, I'll be in a tree in the morning and hope I see some movement with the bright moon tonight


----------



## clafountain2

hdrking2003 said:


> Nice!! Like ringing the dinner bell!


Hopefully it's the go in the woods n play bell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

clafountain2 said:


> Hopefully it's the go in the woods n play bell
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was too quick of a response!! Get your eyes on the woods, not your phone!! Lmao!! I'm as guilty as it gets when it comes to that. Doh!!


----------



## BBD1984

I think the Ohio Rut thread got combined! Good work whoever! [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Warm spell is going to slow things down..


----------



## clafountain2

Tiggie_00 said:


> Warm spell is going to slow things down..


Kinda cool up where I am, didn't see a thing tonight....just got my care package from NAP with spitfire maxx hope to let one eat soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Not going to make it out in the morning....be curious to hear what everyone sees. Especially with having a full moon[emoji281] Good Luck nonetheless bet it will be a beautiful morning

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TB10

I was shelling corn last night in north central ohio and beginning around 5:00 after every round with the combine back at the woods 2 does and 5 fawns would come out and eat up the corn that had fallen. As I would get close to the woods they would run back into the woods and watch until I turned around. The fawns kept getting more brave and kept letting the combine get a little bit closer haha. From my experience the deer have learned that the combine is like a dinner bell. Moral of the story, if you guys or gals have a stand near standing corn and are looking to fill the freezer early be on stand when the combine is in the field.


----------



## lutzweiser

40-50 red and white oak trees in my 1.5 acre yard. It's impossible to walk out side and not roll an ankle. 8-10 deer every night and every morning. So I'm assuming that the deer aren't traveling far to fill there bellys. Has anyone else notice little movement in the woods because of this?


----------



## LJOHNS

Had a 4 does and 2 bucks in front of me last eve. One of the bucks was a 2.5 year old 8pt. Had him at 25 yards. Beautiful buck but I let him walk.


----------



## mosh22

Had a nice 8 point headed towards my stand Friday morning at 815 am temps at 37 degrees. He was headed for a 7 acre acorn smorgasbord I sit in. He had to cross a country road from dense thicket to get to me. Just as soon as he was ready to dart over a car came and spooked him back in. He had his nose to the ground, saw him at 50 yards, guessing he was a 120 class 3 year old which is pretty decent for these overhunted parts. I was bummed. But at least there is hope. Northern mid ohio area.


----------



## BBD1984

Awful quite this morning...I was wondering if full moon would mean little movement....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Of course it gets into the 80's again when I have an extended weekend.


----------



## escapeVelocity

So usually when I set up stands for bow, its closer to November which is way later than I would like. This year everything has been up for a few weeks, trail cameras rolling, and feeder is running. Im feeling the excitement for the season now!

I went out this morning, and it was a fantastic. 10-12 doe and a decent 8, and of course a spike. They way the two bucks came in the woods made it seem like rut is around the corner. Oh wait. It is! The 8 has his nose on the trail but not in too much of a "seeking" way. He was following a doe, as if he wanted first dibs when it finally happens...
The spike was tearing up some trees. All in all, I'll take the little signs. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mao

My eight year old daughter killed this buck Thursday evening around 7pm. Cold front had them up moving. Coshocton County.


----------



## nstrut

Mao said:


> View attachment 4939457
> 
> My eight year old daughter killed this buck Thursday evening around 7pm. Cold front had them up moving. Coshocton County.


You should entitle that picture "What It's All About!"

A picture is worth a thousand words. 

Congratulate that little hunter for me and a big kudos to you Dad for getting her started the right way!

That picture will provide you lifetime memories. Enjoy!


----------



## trickytross

Mao said:


> View attachment 4939457
> 
> My eight year old daughter killed this buck Thursday evening around 7pm. Cold front had them up moving. Coshocton County.


That is awesome my man!!! Good job and let her know congratulations!!!!


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## Sasamafras

Congrats mao! So awesome. Do you guys hunt from a ground blind? My daughter will be ready in the next couple of years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

Mao said:


> View attachment 4939457
> 
> My eight year old daughter killed this buck Thursday evening around 7pm. Cold front had them up moving. Coshocton County.


Congratulations to her, great buck!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mao

Sasamafras said:


> Congrats mao! So awesome. Do you guys hunt from a ground blind? My daughter will be ready in the next couple of years .
> 
> Yep. Killed him out of a ground blind. We do a lot of hunting in a homemade double stand. She has previously shot two other bucks out of it. She is 3 for 3 on bucks. I hope she keeps that streak going, but more importantly her interest level because she loves it now.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Mao said:


> View attachment 4939457
> 
> My eight year old daughter killed this buck Thursday evening around 7pm. Cold front had them up moving. Coshocton County.


Congrats man watching your kid kill a deer is the best thing I've ever experienced hunting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

Got it done this morning in stark county! Not my target buck but couldn't pass on him for my first buck with a bow! I'm pumped up about him!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Sweet my man! Must have been the face paint...I know my Arsenal was lacking one item 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

You put the smack down on that buck.. nice!


----------



## hdrking2003

Closer game than I expected,but a win is a win, and what a good win it was!! O-H......!!!!!


----------



## helix33

No doubt, Go Bucks!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

Bkimbel42 said:


> Got it done this morning in stark county! Not my target buck but couldn't pass on him for my first buck with a bow! I'm pumped up about him!
> View attachment 4940761
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice buck, congratulations! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hdrking2003 said:


> Closer game than I expected,but a win is a win, and what a good win it was!! O-H......!!!!!


I - O!! GO BUCKS, same time, same channel next week vs PSU..


----------



## Meister

Nice! Whereabouts in stark?


----------



## Tim/OH

Im in the woods for my first hunt of the season.....Licking County



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

The Swat A4 is up to bat first.....




Tim


----------



## sammusi

all of my bucks on cam disappeared havent seen much sign. time to take up Steele head until end of the month


----------



## JB13

Just had a mama doe and two yearlings passing through when a small young eight point came from the beans and was bumping her but she wanted nothing to do with him went on for a good half hour. Ashland county

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Licking County is a great place to be. I'm in there several times a year. Muskingum is good too. I shot a nice 164" there. Good luck.. 



Tim/OH said:


> Im in the woods for my first hunt of the season.....Licking County
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


----------



## tyepsu

It's slow going this morning so far in Jefferson County. I did see a few scrapes.


----------



## BBD1984

Hunter's Moon tonight boys! I bet record bucks are going to fallen all over the place!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dduff1

Love the Obsessions man


----------



## Tim/OH

Tiggie_00 said:


> Licking County is a great place to be. I'm in there several times a year. Muskingum is good too. I shot a nice 164" there. Good luck..


 Thanks bro.....yeah licking county is a good spot, but I would love to hunt in Muskingum one day.


Tim


----------



## AttilaTheHun

My buddies uncle just shot this stud 2 days ago in southern Ohio.


----------



## Mao

Bkimbel42 said:


> Got it done this morning in stark county! Not my target buck but couldn't pass on him for my first buck with a bow! I'm pumped up about him!
> View attachment 4940761
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Nice heavy horned buck!


----------



## trickytross

AttilaTheHun said:


> My buddies uncle just shot this stud 2 days ago in southern Ohio.


Holy tine length Batman!!! That's awesome!! Congrats!!


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## AttilaTheHun

trickytross said:


> Holy tine length Batman!!! That's awesome!! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> www.trueconservationist.com


I just wish it was me in that picture! He is a stud for sure!


----------



## trickytross

AttilaTheHun said:


> I just wish it was me in that picture! He is a stud for sure!


Something about Southern Ohio. I had a guy last November that had tall, tall tines like that. Pretty slick 


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## helix33

AttilaTheHun said:


> My buddies uncle just shot this stud 2 days ago in southern Ohio.


What a giant! It would be hard to stay composed for the shot on a deer like that.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgeon18

Got a few I'd like to get chasing after here soon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgeon18

AttilaTheHun said:


> My buddies uncle just shot this stud 2 days ago in southern Ohio.


Damn nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

spurgeon18 said:


> Got a few I'd like to get chasing after here soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet, hope you put one of them down!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgeon18

helix33 said:


> Sweet, hope you put one of them down!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Thanks.







I like the one in the back too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

AttilaTheHun said:


> My buddies uncle just shot this stud 2 days ago in southern Ohio.


Holy Crap! 

Congrats...


----------



## Tiggie_00

Oh wow, Now That is a shooter.. 



AttilaTheHun said:


> My buddies uncle just shot this stud 2 days ago in southern Ohio.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Mao said:


> View attachment 4939457
> 
> My eight year old daughter killed this buck Thursday evening around 7pm. Cold front had them up moving. Coshocton County.


Nice to see youth hunters out, Congrats to your young hunter!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Bkimbel42 said:


> Got it done this morning in stark county! Not my target buck but couldn't pass on him for my first buck with a bow! I'm pumped up about him!
> View attachment 4940761
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats to you...


----------



## Tim/OH

Some nice bucks have been hitting the dirt....congrats to everyone so far. 


Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

So i didnt see anything this morning, but checked my trail camera that has been out since last sunday with a trophy rock in front of it....you guys wouldn't believe the amount of deer activity at this site in just 1 week....several bucks (no shooters yet), does, fawns...my camera had 268 pictures on it.

Even had pictures of does and bucks together at the site....I meant to put the trophy rock out earlier in the summer, but never did it until now lol.



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tiggie_00

Weeks Ohio weather..


----------



## chaded

Going out tomorrow finally to look at the land got permission for. I will hang stands if i need to (there are some stands currently there) and hope to get out and hunt later in the week.


----------



## helix33

Tim/OH said:


> So i didnt see anything this morning, but checked my trail camera that has been out since last sunday with a trophy rock in front of it....you guys wouldn't believe the amount of deer activity at this site in just 1 week....several bucks (no shooters yet), does, fawns...my camera had 268 pictures on it.
> 
> Even had pictures of does and bucks together at the site....I meant to put the trophy rock out earlier in the summer, but never did it until now lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


The Trophy Rock works great. I've used them for years.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## trickytross

helix33 said:


> The Trophy Rock works great. I've used them for years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Had to stop using them in NC. Bears would knock them to the bottom of the mountain. But I do use them up there, they are pretty sweet


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## onlyaspike

Out for a evening sit with my youngest daughter tonight....HOT as heck....we'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## chaded

Good luck to her!


----------



## Bkimbel42

Meister said:


> Nice! Whereabouts in stark?


In little East Canton! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

A Couple New Boys in Town…Looking for a Guy Named Rage


----------



## Regohio

oops…I hate my Computer…much better pictures coming!


----------



## Regohio




----------



## Tim/OH

helix33 said:


> The Trophy Rock works great. I've used them for years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Me too....I should have been put it out, but better late than never lol.



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Regohio

*pics*


----------



## medicsnoke

New scrapes popping up daily but no daylight activity from the big boys yet that I've seen


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

Hang in there , soon as this full moon goes away stuff will start happening .....


----------



## TheKingofKings

Two weeks to go time.


----------



## spurgeon18

Bkimbel42 said:


> In little East Canton!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was there late last year and half this year for work. You can keep that place. But across the street from the steel slag mill or whatever it was, was always a bunch of deer and turkey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgeon18

medicsnoke said:


> New scrapes popping up daily but no daylight activity from the big boys yet that I've seen


We've been getting quite a bit of daytime action from bucks. 2 solid monsters, a few decent 140ish bucks and a bunch of small ones. On camera and in stand, bunch of movement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

spurgeon18 said:


> Was there late last year and half this year for work. You can keep that place. But across the street from the steel slag mill or whatever it was, was always a bunch of deer and turkey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha I'm not in canton really it's way out in the country near waynesburg...mostly farm land. Some great whitetail out here. Not sure what steel mill you're talking bout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgeon18

It's in east canton. Where 30 comes in to the stop light. Speedway will be on the right. Turn right, go down to the next light I believe and turn left. Pretty much in the hood lol our trucks and stuff got robbed there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Awesome. I'm over in plain township near diamond sports complex. I drive to Carrollton everyday for work. Been seeing some movement down there but no shooters..


----------



## Bkimbel42

spurgeon18 said:


> It's in east canton. Where 30 comes in to the stop light. Speedway will be on the right. Turn right, go down to the next light I believe and turn left. Pretty much in the hood lol our trucks and stuff got robbed there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No steel mills In east canton! There's timken and republic in downtown canton which is in the hood lol...not east canton though! We are just a farm town with no big businesses, mostly woods and farms...two different towns/cities...everyone mixes them up lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgeon18

Meister said:


> Awesome. I'm over in plain township near diamond sports complex. I drive to Carrollton everyday for work. Been seeing some movement down there but no shooters..


I worked in Carrollton/Amsterdam/Cadiz for a long time also. Lots of deer in those parts. Seen some big ones too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Bkimbel42 said:


> No steel mills In east canton! There's timken and republic in downtown canton which is in the hood lol...not east canton though! We are just a farm town with no big businesses, mostly woods and farms...two different towns/cities...everyone mixes them up lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truth! East Canton is east of Canton, but a Lil small town all its own. Nice lil town too!! I dated a girl from there in high school.[emoji6]


----------



## spurgeon18

Bkimbel42 said:


> No steel mills In east canton! There's timken and republic in downtown canton which is in the hood lol...not east canton though! We are just a farm town with no big businesses, mostly woods and farms...two different towns/cities...everyone mixes them up lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Slag mill or something there I promise lol can't remember the damn name of the road 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgeon18

Bkimbel42 said:


> No steel mills In east canton! There's timken and republic in downtown canton which is in the hood lol...not east canton though! We are just a farm town with no big businesses, mostly woods and farms...two different towns/cities...everyone mixes them up lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take trump ave to Georgetown Rd and turn left. Whatever it is, is down on the right about a half mile lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

Yeah that's republic in canton next town over from east canton bout 25 mins from where I'm at lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

hdrking2003 said:


> Truth! East Canton is east of Canton, but a Lil small town all its own. Nice lil town too!! I dated a girl from there in high school.[emoji6]


Haha I probably know her! It's such a small town. We're ruining the rut thread!! Oops! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Bkimbel42 said:


> Haha I probably know her! It's such a small town. We're ruining the rut thread!! Oops!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was definitely rutting full swing back in high school!! Lol. Ok, back on topic!!


----------



## chaded

Just got home and had three deer bedded in the yard beside the house. Wife wouldnt hold the flashlight. Lol.


----------



## bwhntr4168

I hate it when that happens!!!


----------



## DixieDigger

These next 3 weeks are going to drag by. We are heading up the 5th and hunting the 7th through the 12th. Hope they are not in lock down like they was last year that week. We hunt in SE Ohio, in Lawrence county. We was going to head up the 29th of October but I moved it back a week. Crossing fingers we will hit it right.


----------



## helix33

DixieDigger said:


> These next 3 weeks are going to drag by. We are heading up the 5th and hunting the 7th through the 12th. Hope they are not in lock down like they was last year that week. We hunt in SE Ohio, in Lawrence county. We was going to head up the 29th of October but I moved it back a week. Crossing fingers we will hit it right.


You should be in good shape.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgeon18

DixieDigger said:


> These next 3 weeks are going to drag by. We are heading up the 5th and hunting the 7th through the 12th. Hope they are not in lock down like they was last year that week. We hunt in SE Ohio, in Lawrence county. We was going to head up the 29th of October but I moved it back a week. Crossing fingers we will hit it right.


We're actually getting all day movement right now on our property from all bucks. Two big studs, a few mid range and all the small ones. Best of luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

I'm out until friday 39F low. This heat is crazy.. lol



spurgeon18 said:


> We're actually getting all day movement right now on our property from all bucks. Two big studs, a few mid range and all the small ones. Best of luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgeon18

Tiggie_00 said:


> I'm out until friday 39F low. This heat is crazy.. lol


Yeah this craps miserable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

I hunted the evening of the 14th got skunked but had a bobcat and coyotes come in but buck sign everywhere and alot of daytime pics on my smaller food plots and they are tearing up acorns......Monroe County


----------



## fmf979

DixieDigger said:


> These next 3 weeks are going to drag by. We are heading up the 5th and hunting the 7th through the 12th. Hope they are not in lock down like they was last year that week. We hunt in SE Ohio, in Lawrence county. We was going to head up the 29th of October but I moved it back a week. Crossing fingers we will hit it right.


Thats the week I am using my vacation. If its cool enough temp wise it should be a good time to hunt.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Been slow since opening weekend for us in Columbiana Cnty. Starting to see some big rubs and scrapes pop up but this week will shut them down for a few days. Passed a deer in velvet a half a dozen times Saturday night. Hard to shoot it when you have some really good mature deer in the area..

I know the pic is from the end of September but I can assure you it's still in velvet as I had it at 35 yds Saturday night. Still unsure if it's a doe or a buck without nuts..




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Warning TP is advised


----------



## BBD1984

Haven't seen too many pictures on here of big deer being dropped.... I bet after we get out of these full moons we'll start seeing some more 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## #1Buckslayer

ohiohunter02 said:


> Been slow since opening weekend for us in Columbiana Cnty. Starting to see some big rubs and scrapes pop up but this week will shut them down for a few days. Passed a deer in velvet a half a dozen times Saturday night. Hard to shoot it when you have some really good mature deer in the area..
> 
> I know the pic is from the end of September but I can assure you it's still in velvet as I had it at 35 yds Saturday night. Still unsure if it's a doe or a buck without nuts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG
> 
> That looks a lot like a doe to me....may be wrong thought.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Yep the killing has come to a screeching halt for sure. But it will pick back up in a few weeks. Two more days of heat before it starts cooling back off. 85+ degrees in mid October sucks.


----------



## spurgeon18

BBD1984 said:


> Haven't seen too many pictures on here of big deer being dropped.... I bet after we get out of these full moons we'll start seeing some more
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


My mom killed a pretty decent one Saturday. We'd been seeing plenty of movement. Not sure about these hot days since everyone's working though










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Wow that's nice...love to be tagged out before everyone hits the woods during the rut.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

spurgeon18 said:


> My mom killed a pretty decent one Saturday. We'd been seeing plenty of movement. Not sure about these hot days since everyone's working though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations to her, nice buck!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgeon18

helix33 said:


> Congratulations to her, nice buck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Thanks she was pretty excited. Had a monster earlier in the day she had a shot on, and couldn't hold still enough to take the shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Really? I feel ripped off if I get my buck early no matter how big he is. Haha , I enjoy the hunt more than the harvest. I hope we get a lot of snow and zero Temps in January. Im cold blooded I guess. 



BBD1984 said:


> Wow that's nice...love to be tagged out before everyone hits the woods during the rut.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Saturday and Sunday should be awesome…Come on Weekend!


----------



## chaded

Went out today and looked at the new property for the first time and got a stand hung. Hoping this weekend goes well.


----------



## Tim/OH

Regohio said:


> Saturday and Sunday should be awesome…Come on Weekend!


 I know I cant wait....put my camera back out last night hopfully all the traffic at my mineral site continues, because I had lots of daytime pictures of bucks and does....



Tim


----------



## jlh42581

TheKingofKings said:


> Yep the killing has come to a screeching halt for sure. But it will pick back up in a few weeks. Two more days of heat before it starts cooling back off. 85+ degrees in mid October sucks.


Better now than early November. I had to cut the damn grass tonight!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 69RS

Im headed up Thursday morning. Gonna hunt the evening if it isn't raining. If so then I will start bright and eary Friday. I wasnt gonna go until October 29- November 12 but with this front coming and next week looking so good I am gonna add a week to that. I will be up for most of the next 3 weeks or until I tag out. Good luck this weekend to everyone


----------



## TheKingofKings

jlh42581 said:


> Better now than early November. I had to cut the damn grass tonight!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I gave up cutting grass a couple weeks ago.


----------



## medicsnoke

Since the 15th my cameras have picked up. Getting bucks on camera that I haven't seen since July and August. Thursday night is looking good!


----------



## BBD1984

That's pretty exciting...hopefully you catch them in daylight. I'm staying out of two places I Hunt, waiting for later date and right conditions. See if it pays off like in all the magazines you read...lol 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 69RS

I noticed when I was up at the farm the first week of October there were scapes starting to pop up all over. I put a camera on a finger of trees facing 2 different scrapes that were 10 yds apart in a cornfield edge. I had seen a decent low/mid 140's 11ptr within 50 yds of those scrapes earlier that week but I have a near gross boone main frame 10 in that area that I really hope has came by and scratched the ground a few times since I hung the camera. I also have a stand right by those scrapes in that finger. So if hes been there I will at least be able to hunt him.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Shoooooooot #1



medicsnoke said:


> Since the 15th my cameras have picked up. Getting bucks on camera that I haven't seen since July and August. Thursday night is looking good!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Congrats to Sarah Bowmar with her Ohio buck


----------



## hdrking2003

Tiggie_00 said:


> Congrats to Sarah Bowmar with her Ohio buck


Congrats to her on the buck, but nothing like playing all camera angles to make it look waaaaaaay bigger than it is, lol. Gotta please the sponsors and the easily influenced followers!!. How about just be proud of what you shot, and take a regular photo, lol.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

medicsnoke said:


> Since the 15th my cameras have picked up. Getting bucks on camera that I haven't seen since July and August. Thursday night is looking good!


Man what a nice buck, good luck!


----------



## nomansland

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats to her on the buck, but nothing like playing all camera angles to make it look waaaaaaay bigger than it is, lol. Gotta please the sponsors and the easily influenced followers!!. How about just be proud of what you shot, and take a regular photo, lol.


I had no idea people did that. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## medicsnoke

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats to her on the buck, but nothing like playing all camera angles to make it look waaaaaaay bigger than it is, lol. Gotta please the sponsors and the easily influenced followers!!. How about just be proud of what you shot, and take a regular photo, lol.


That is a very nice buck regardless on the camera angle. Look at the mass and tine length....I would say right at 150


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Thought I'd share for inspiration, my buddy has been hunting this heat wave the last couple days and is seeing bucks on the move in daylight regardless. He saw 5 monday morning and they appeared to be showing pre-rut behavior with one young buck dogging a doe and the others passing through after. Last year on Oct. 17 I had a doe pee in front of my camera followed by a train of bucks including the first mature one daylight. There was a cold snap last year on the 17th that should be the same conditions as the cold snap coming this week end. Good luck!


----------



## hdrking2003

nomansland said:


> I had no idea people did that. Thanks for pointing it out.


LMAO!!! Yep, it's something new I hear.



medicsnoke said:


> That is a very nice buck regardless on the camera angle. Look at the mass and tine length....I would say right at 150


Never said it wasn't a good buck. It is a very nice buck that I would be proud of and not hesitate to shoot, but then again I would also take a regular photo to really show off the true deer and how proud I really was of him. I would not doctor the angles or photos to make it appear that what I shot was much bigger than what it was. I don't need to compensate for anything. To me, when a hunter does this, it means one of 3 things.....they have an image to uphold for sponsers, fans, or whoever(which just makes me laugh).....They just want to try to impress or fool their buddies with a weird angle, long arm photo(also laughable).....or they are just not that proud of what they have and wished it was a bigger buck. I wonder how many photos they actually take, or how long it took, before the camera person says "oh yeah, that's the one.....looks like a GIANT now!" Lol. Wonder if there is a staff position open for a "buck fluffer" for after kill hero shots??:set1_thinking: I may have to look into that.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Its all about the angle!

Congrats to her on a great buck.


----------



## nstrut

. I wonder how many photos they actually take, or how long it took, before the camera person says "oh yeah, that's the one.....looks like a GIANT now!"

I admit to fudging the angles for my porn-folio.


----------



## nomansland

I assume you guys take your pics while trying to make the deer look small as possible? I mean I hate to give anyone the wrong impression.


----------



## helix33

Let's get back on topic guys.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Nice buck regardless.....congrats sarah.




Tim


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hdrking2003 said:


> LMAO!!! Yep, it's something new I hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Never said it wasn't a good buck. It is a very nice buck that I would be proud of and not hesitate to shoot, but then again I would also take a regular photo to really show off the true deer and how proud I really was of him. I would not doctor the angles or photos to make it appear that what I shot was much bigger than what it was. I don't need to compensate for anything. To me, when a hunter does this, it means one of 3 things.....they have an image to uphold for sponsers, fans, or whoever(which just makes me laugh).....They just want to try to impress or fool their buddies with a weird angle, long arm photo(also laughable).....or they are just not that proud of what they have and wished it was a bigger buck. I wonder how many photos they actually take, or how long it took, before the camera person says "oh yeah, that's the one.....looks like a GIANT now!" Lol. Wonder if there is a staff position open for a "buck fluffer" for after kill hero shots??:set1_thinking: I may have to look into that.


" Buck Fluffer ". LOL. now that's funny!


----------



## Tim/OH

On a sidenote I been seeing a lot of road kill(deer of coarse) on the freeway the last few days.



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Buck Fluffer though.....lol




Tim


----------



## sitsintree88

Didn't see anything public Thursday - Saturday but it was hot 

Good to hear somebody seeing them in his heat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

nstrut said:


> . I wonder how many photos they actually take, or how long it took, before the camera person says "oh yeah, that's the one.....looks like a GIANT now!"
> 
> I admit to fudging the angles for my porn-folio.


Lol, porn-folio. That's good!!



nomansland said:


> I assume you guys take your pics while trying to make the deer look small as possible? I mean I hate to give anyone the wrong impression.


I actually don't try to make it look like anything except the buck I killed. Usually 1 or 2 regular, straight on, regular armed photos. No need to doctor anything, because that doesn't benefit anyone, especially me. No need to lie or try to fool myself, or others.



helix33 said:


> Let's get back on topic guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


You're right Helix, I got carried away. My bad guys. In the end, it really doesn't matter at all. I may just need to get back in the tree. I think I am suffering from Lackofhuntingitis, or Worksucksabigoneitis.:teeth:


----------



## hdrking2003

I do just have one more quick question about her though, and sorry to interupt the Rut thread again, buuuuuuuuut......is she really shooting a Hoyt with the UA camo?? As in the same company that sent her down the road?? Just curious.


----------



## Tiggie_00

It's Ohio Big Buck Down video time..


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> I do just have one more quick question about her though, and sorry to interupt the Rut thread again, buuuuuuuuut......is she really shooting a Hoyt with the UA camo?? As in the same company that sent her down the road?? Just curious.


I cant really tell by the picture, but she more than likely already had the bow way before all this stuff happen......but some are going to say she should have got rid of the bow and got another one lol.



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Going to the new property to check my trail cam here in a little bit....


Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Going to the new property to check my trail cam here in a little bit....
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Make sure you show us what you find big Tim, we will not allow secrets here in the rut thread, lol. 

In other exciting news.......GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIBE!!!!! WORLD SERIES, HERE WE COME!!!!! How about that pitching?? AWESOME!!!


----------



## helix33

Love that Avitar HD! Let's Go Tribe!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

helix33 said:


> Love that Avitar HD! Let's Go Tribe!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Fo sho!!


----------



## Tim/OH

Just checked the cam and there is a shooter that is fully mature....

Go Tribe.....Im wearing my Indians hat right now


Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Lol hdrking



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5808156ee0767/20161019_203046.jpg?


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Pic is sideway.....ugh


Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Lets see if this works lol


Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## helix33

Whack him Tim and yes Go Tribe!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Picture is fuzzy because I zoomed in the picture and took a pic with my cell phone....this is my homebrew p32


Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

I cant really tell but looks like a nice 8pt with mass....he has a big body



Tim


----------



## TheKingofKings

Goodluck!


----------



## Tim/OH

TheKingofKings said:


> Goodluck!


 Thanks man....



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

helix33 said:


> Whack him Tim and yes Go Tribe!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 Im going try brother...



Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Im going try brother...
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Let me know if you need any help....all I need are the coordinates to that camera!!:shade: Lol


----------



## TH30060X

So what's everyone guessing on the best week of November to be in the woods? I took off of work 10 of the first 14 days of the month.


----------



## BBD1984

TH30060X said:


> So what's everyone guessing on the best week of November to be in the woods? I took off of work 10 of the first 14 days of the month.


I'd say you nailed it. Bucks maybe on lock down....but eventually if your in an area where there are a lot of does you'll see some action

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## escapeVelocity

Tonights camera revealed a yound 8 point right in the middle of the group of does that are usually hanging out right where I have my trail cam. As I pulled in the property, I also spotted him right in the middle of about 10 doe. 
I think he is a little anxious yet. And he hasn't been with them at all before. Maybe a sign bucks will be responsive to some calls, maybe lures. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## escapeVelocity

This young guy. http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a241/blaneycourt/20161020_191440_zpskcnzuuyd.jpg

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Im on vacation starting the 5th....



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tiggie_00

It's Ohio Big Buck Down video time..


----------



## 69RS

Is anyone going this morning with the wind and rain? Atleast here its windy and chance of rain this morning for the first couple of hrs. Im gonna go and give it a shot down in a big creek bottom if it is raining too har. Good luck if anyone is headed out.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

TH30060X said:


> So what's everyone guessing on the best week of November to be in the woods? I took off of work 10 of the first 14 days of the month.


IMO there is no bad week to be in the woods, better than work for sure! I think you are spot on with your dates. Most of the decent bucks I have taken are between the 5th and the 15th. Good luck and enjoy your time off!


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Let me know if you need any help....all I need are the coordinates to that camera!!:shade: Lol


 I got you brother, as soon as I figure out the coordinates myself I will let you know lol...



Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> I got you brother, as soon as I figure out the coordinates myself I will let you know lol...
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Wait, did you just stumble across that cam or are you lost in the woods?? LMAO!!


----------



## PABBD

Good luck to everyone heading out this weekend. Be safe and shoot straight. It should be a great weekend with lots of movement


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

They should be moving now that the front is almost through. What time is everyone heading out tonight?


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

we are meeting tonight at the hotel then hunting Saturday and sunday morning. should be good!


----------



## BBD1984

Yup beat we see quite a few pics of biggn's on here from the weekend. Wind is going to be a little goofy though. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## labonte.r

Looking really warm out there! Hopefully starts cooling down hows the activity looking? Im heading out for 2nd-12th for our annual trip. Anyone in Ross county chime in?


----------



## Hunter4Ever

Hunting 11 days between 11/1 and 11/20 and cannot wait!! Good luck to all!!


----------



## Pope & Young 24

labonte.r said:


> Looking really warm out there! Hopefully starts cooling down hows the activity looking? Im heading out for 2nd-12th for our annual trip. Anyone in Ross county chime in?


There's been some really nice deer killed in Ross County already this year. The warm temps the last week or so have really slowed down daytime movement. I have tons of night time pics, but with this rain moving out in the next few hours and the temps dropping over the weekend I'm hoping it starts to crank up soon. I've had multiple buddies tell me they've seen some younger bucks chasing does already, but I haven't personally seen any pre-rut activity myself aside from a few fresh scrapes. Honestly, I think your dates are dead on the money. Good luck here in Ross County!


----------



## labonte.r

Thanks for the info! Im hoping for the best. Weve gone back and forth with dates over the years a week eigther way but usually ive had good luck within these days. The weather is looking like last year jease i wanted to go out in shorts last year. Good luck guys!



Pope & Young 24 said:


> There's been some really nice deer killed in Ross County already this year. The warm temps the last week or so have really slowed down daytime movement. I have tons of night time pics, but with this rain moving out in the next few hours and the temps dropping over the weekend I'm hoping it starts to crank up soon. I've had multiple buddies tell me they've seen some younger bucks chasing does already, but I haven't personally seen any pre-rut activity myself aside from a few fresh scrapes. Honestly, I think your dates are dead on the money. Good luck here in Ross County!


----------



## Pope & Young 24

labonte.r said:


> Thanks for the info! Im hoping for the best. Weve gone back and forth with dates over the years a week eigther way but usually ive had good luck within these days. The weather is looking like last year jease i wanted to go out in shorts last year. Good luck guys!


We had highs in the 80's several days in a row late last week through the beginning of this week. That finally moved out of the area and this cold front is just coming in. I've always seen bucks on their feet the week of Halloween through Thanksgiving, so any time in there should be fine. Holler if you have any questions as your trip gets closer. I've never bow hunted outside Ross County so I may have a little information for ya on the area.


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## escapeVelocity

There has been tons of movement here in muskingum county. My property has had multiple younger bucks following doe and making scrapes. Not really any chasing yet. Like I posted yesterday, calls might work really well at this point.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Out for my 5th sit this year. Seen some new rubs on the way in. Keep forgetting replacement SD cards to check camera....smh. brought the rattle bag. Hopefully tonight is the night!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Surprisingly sloooooow


----------



## BBD1984

With this much foliage still on the trees and as wet as it is...a monster could walk up next to you and wouldn't even know it. I'm setup for a NNW wind...hope he slips out and up before end of shooting time

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> With this much foliage still on the trees and as wet as it is...a monster could walk up next to you and wouldn't even know it. I'm setup for a NNW wind...hope he slips out and up before end of shooting time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I knew I should have shut my mouth. 140" swollen buck just high tailed it from about 70 yards where I'm sitting across a big open field into another woods. Got down wind of me it seemed(Scent-Lok fail)....unbelievable! 

Not my target buck but I've seen him twice now...pretty sure I'm sitting by his core area unintentionally 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 69RS

Ive had 9 does & little ones come by so far.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Just one more week and three days until vacation!


----------



## sitsintree88

Public land - saw 5 bucks come out tonight early 5 pm 3 were together ... 1 was 125 + ... 2 more jimmy bucks around 6. 
All deer were 100 yards away from public on private land


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

Will be headed out my usual time to hunt Nov 7-20. Saw a lot of good bucks back in late August should be a good year.


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Wait, did you just stumble across that cam or are you lost in the woods?? LMAO!!


Lmaooooo nah bro I was just teasing with you....its my friend parents land going to hang a set sunday.


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I can't hunt tomorrow because I picked up a shift at work...but sunday I will be out there.



Tim


----------



## arrow179

Headed out again this am. Had 3 does and a 2 yr old buck in the field. Once the buck saw the does he came right over and started grunting and chasing. Little bucks are really starting to get amped up!


----------



## 69RS

Good luck to anyone going this morning. This front is finally through here now and its pretty cool outside. They should be on their feet thos morning for sure.


----------



## arrow179

7 does and 1 forky so far this am. The forky was chasing the does around. Rut is almost here!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Nothing so far in Perry county. Wind died down as sun was coming up so that was good.


----------



## 69RS

Small 8 & 2 does here so far


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Forky here. Prob climb down around 10


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I've had cameras running unchecked on this property for a month so looking forward to seeing who's been moving and when.


----------



## bowfreak8

Couple doe and a button here in Harrison County


----------



## BBD1984

Beautiful morning here in Logan County, surprisingly little wind... Didn't make it out this morning, still licking my wounds from getting busted by that 140 bruiser last night. Waited all year for that opportunity boo who who [emoji22] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Took daughter out at home this morning. Didn't see anything pulled camera had movement all
Night. As soon as it stopped raining they were hitting feeder till 4am then nothing.. daughter was bummed. Son was happy lol..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Beautiful morning here in Logan County, surprisingly little wind... Didn't make it out this morning, still licking my wounds from getting busted by that 140 bruiser last night. Waited all year for that opportunity boo who who [emoji22]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


We're only a month into the season, get your azz back out there!![emoji1]


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> We're only a month into the season, get your azz back out there!![emoji1]


Daddy duty...banking now for the rut
Thanks for the pep talk there coach. Go Tribe!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cretor11

3 bucks out at about.80-90 yards last night. One shooter and 2 youngns. Then 2 doe , both with yearlings this morning. Wind blew every direction there is right after daylight here in Hocking co.


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Daddy duty...banking now for the rut
> Thanks for the pep talk there coach. Go Tribe!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well, gotta do daddy duty, that's fo sho. Just erase your memory of that buck, you'll get another chance at one. Saw 4 does out of range this morning, a lil basket 8, and this lil guy was under my stand feeding for about 10 mins. He's my 2020 buck[emoji6]


----------



## hdrking2003

And yes, GOOOOOOOOO TRIIIIIIIIIIBE!!


----------



## onlyaspike

2 small 4pts, 1 spike, and 2 doe this morning. ....the Lilttle bucks are bumping the does through the woods. Nothing decent at all on camera this week...pulled camera chip while I was there....1/3 nuber of pics this week compared to every week within the last month .....


----------



## Tiggie_00

Had a 140"+ 14pt under me today.. it was hard but I passed.


----------



## Meister

Skunked this morn in stark. Very urban, hit or miss.

Tiggie, go to your dr and get checked out. You must be sick. I've killed my fair share of good deer but I'm not letting a 14 140 walk no where lol..


----------



## hdrking2003

Tiggie_00 said:


> Had a 140"+ 14pt under me today.. it was hard but I passed.


Suuuuure you did, lol[emoji6]


----------



## sfhunter

cretor11 said:


> 3 bucks out at about.80-90 yards last night. One shooter and 2 youngns. Then 2 doe , both with yearlings this morning. Wind blew every direction there is right after daylight here in Hocking co.


Cretor11, how are the acorns down there this year? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Everyone has their own personal goal.. You can't shoot a big one if you choose to take the smaĺler ones.. 



hdrking2003 said:


> Suuuuure you did, lol[emoji6]


----------



## CattleGuy

Buddy just sent me a pic of 150 class in Jefferson Co out cruising at 1:45 at feeder - Nothing here in Mahoning this AM, going back out at 3 - scrapes are popping up


----------



## Tiggie_00

bucks bucks..


----------



## BBD1984

Man sweet pic thanks for sharing 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nstrut

BBD1984 said:


> Man sweet pic thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hey BBD,

That's what a 140" buck looks like when it's not running away. ukey::teeth:

Sorry bud, it was too easy.


----------



## chaded

Came out here at 11:30 this morning and saw 4 does coming to my stand. The wind has not let up.


----------



## Tiggie_00

My 5mp camera on my cell is horrible..  you can't see 1/2 the rack. 25ft up and I was using Nose jammer . He is dead down wind. 



nstrut said:


> Hey BBD,
> 
> That's what a 140" buck looks like when it's not running away. ukey::teeth:
> 
> Sorry bud, it was too easy.


----------



## codman

Tiggie_00 said:


> Had a 140"+ 14pt under me today.. it was hard but I passed.


 I dont know if i could pass that one Tiggie,geez louise.My wheels will be turnin all week.Hats off to ya.Cool pic also,thanks for sharin.i'VE BEEN KEEPIN TRACK lol


----------



## kstewart91190

Nothing happening yet at the delaware state park


----------



## cla5675

Got it done in Greene County this morning. Not a huge buck but my biggest to date. Couldn't be happier!!


Troy.


GO Bucks!!


----------



## PABBD

Congrats


----------



## BBD1984

Good work!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Nice job


----------



## cla5675

Thanks fellas!!


----------



## Hower08

Covered up in deer last night. Today absolutely nothing except for the little spike i jumped walking in


----------



## Regohio

Absolutely Nothing for me in Warren County as well!!! Maybe tomorrow???


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Congrats on the buck! O - H.


----------



## codman

Nice Buck Troy ! Congrats!!


----------



## Schneeder

Nothing for me tonight. Had a doe blowing at me though on the way out.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Had a good morning in highland county. The evening was a different story. However, a friend of mine who was hunting just 800yds away from me this evening seen 12 doe three bucks and a nice 8 chase a smaller buck off the field. I seen 2 doe and a small buck. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## onlyaspike

Spike busted 2 doe out of thicket this evening....no mature bucks moving in my woods at all....I was getting 180 vids a week on my 1 camera covering some mineral/feeder in my one plot.....I got 56 this week....I'm Guessing does are hunkering down because of the young bucks and mature bucks have a doe that's starting to smell right holed up.....


----------



## hdrking2003

Wow, what a night, deer everywhere!! From what I saw in Eastern Knox county tonight, I'd say we aren't too far away from this chit really poppin off! Started around 6pm when I heard a doe going crazy making maw maw calls from being me, and she kept looking back from the direction she just came from. Well, we all know what that means so I just kept looking for the buck to appear, and man did he! He came out nose to the ground, bumping that doe, and grunting up a storm. The pic below is from about 40 yards right behind me. He was a stud and a no doubter for me. Hard to tell in the pic ,but he had pretty long tines, nice long main beams, and his right beam curled down at the end. I took the pic because I thought he was gonna follow the doe, which walked out of range, but to my surprise, he headed right for me. He got to about 18 yards right behind me over my right side. Well I'm in a split tree and the side of the tree on my right was blocking me just enough that I didn't have a clean shot. I literally needed him to take 2-3 more steps, and I coulda closed the deal. Well, he never made those extra few steps that I needed, because he was on my SE side(directly down wind, NW wind), he caught my scent, stopped on a dime, then turned n bolted. I was literally starting to put tension on my d loop with my release, and starting my draw when he caught my scent. I definitely feel your pain BBD!!! Lol. After that roller coaster of emotions, I had 2 more smaller bucks(100" and maybe 120") come out and start harassing a group of does right at last light. Man was it fun to watch! I'll be back out tomorrow afternoon, and hope to see similar action with a better result. Super bummed that it didn't work out, by I guess that's hunting! It's not that far away boys n girls, and time to start putting more hours in the stand! Next weekend I'm gonna start my all day sits, if nothing happens tomorrow. Saaaaaaweet!!









Stupid split tree blocking my shot, lol.(taken after the buck left obviously)


----------



## hdrking2003

Another pic with my crappy phone. He's definitely a big bodied sum beach too!! He woulda helped me with my empty freezer issue and fill that empty spot on my wall.[emoji4] The pics really don't do this big boy any justice. Go Buckeye's!!!


----------



## Tiggie_00

I just couldn't do it.. There are three that are 170+.. Im holding out and ready for my 3rd year in a row Big Buck contest win..  




codman said:


> I dont know if i could pass that one Tiggie,geez louise.My wheels will be turnin all week.Hats off to ya.Cool pic also,thanks for sharin.i'VE BEEN KEEPIN TRACK lol


----------



## bowfreak8

It seems like every year when October hits all my big bucks are no where to be found. I run 8 cameras and still can't get any pics. Do any of you guys have the same problem? Come November I usually see some of them on stand tho.


----------



## trickytross

bowfreak8 said:


> It seems like every year when October hits all my big bucks are no where to be found. I run 8 cameras and still can't get any pics. Do any of you guys have the same problem? Come November I usually see some of them on stand tho.


Switching up food sources and starting to shift movement patterns to come off the summer patterns. Cover is not as abundant, so they adjust accordingly. They are still out there. And the biggest factor, they are Gods deer, they do what they want. Stick with it bud, you'll see em again


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## bowfreak8

I know their still here. It just amazes me how they are able to stay out of sight and off my cameras. Truly an awesome animal!


----------



## mosh22

4 point forker nose to ground and a doe in the field so far this morning.


----------



## helix33

cla5675 said:


> Got it done in Greene County this morning. Not a huge buck but my biggest to date. Couldn't be happier!!
> 
> 
> Troy.
> 
> 
> GO Bucks!!


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobruiser

Time to join the thread after days of battling my log on password. Well here in coshocton area i haven't been seeing a whole lot of activity. The deer are definitely moving early morning but i haven't seen any mature bucks out and about during daylight hours yet. Could just be me but who knows, I've been known to have horrible luck. Setting up a need stand today and gonna try hunting it this evening so we will see what happens!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Well after hearing of everyone seeing tons of deer when the farmer is combining corn, my expectations are high tonight even though I'm in my beach gear. Just got in the tree and the combine pulled in. We'll see.


----------



## AthensShooter36

https://vimeo.com/188581622


Little fella came in this morn waitin on his daddy


----------



## AthensShooter36

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Ive been out 8 times in the past 2 weeks and i have yet to see a deer, its like the deer have vanished in all my spots.. had a cam out for 2 weeks where i killed a 144 inch 8 last year and not 1 single deer on camera


----------



## TheKingofKings

Tiggie_00 said:


> bucks bucks..


Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Regohio

I hunted hard this weekend…I saw one Little Doe at 75 yards!

But…NOTHING WAS MOVING!!! I also have a camera where I shot a 165 last year. The biggest buck I have on that camera is less than 100 inch 6 pointer!!!

I hope things change soon or I'm taking up Golf!!!



z7master167 said:


> Ive been out 8 times in the past 2 weeks and i have yet to see a deer, its like the deer have vanished in all my spots.. had a cam out for 2 weeks where i killed a 144 inch 8 last year and not 1 single deer on camera


----------



## Tiggie_00

Congrats, another nice buck from Ohio



valerio024 said:


> I was blessed to be able to take a fantastic buck on Friday night. I got into my stand about 3.5 hours before dark because I was expecting some pre-rut movement due to the cold front. After sitting down for like 20 minutes I heard a twig snap which was weird because it had just stopped raining, but I couldn't see anything. About two minutes later I spotted antlers amidst the leaves only 30 yards away. He came in on a trail obscured by leaves so I didn't see him until he was close. He came downwind of my stand on the inside corner of a new wheat field and I was able to shoot him at 4:10pm. 18 yard shot and he piled up quickly. He has a 19 inch outside spread and 22 inch main beams. He is actually a 9-point because he has a 1 inch sticker on his left brow tine. Any thoughts on score? I'll put a tape to him sooner or later.


----------



## mosh22

Stuff is definately happening. This morning we had a fork 4 sniffing the ground hard.
Hit the same place this evening, and that same forker was dogging a doe with her button buck that actually tried to mount momma, then I had another doe with 2 youngin getting dogged by a small basket 6 with a different forker watching from afar. 100 yards out in a cut bean field.
The young bucks are getting pretty dumb.
Actually had the fork 4 standing right under me for 10 minutes looking for the doe with her button. He eventually walked off about 30 yards and I was able to rattle in the basket 6 guy from the bean field, but I let him go. The forker spooked at the antlers when he heard them. It was a very hands on evening for me with calling, and ironically I was able to fawn bleat the doe to my wife but she could not get a shot around her tree. We had stuff going on almost 360 degrees around us tonight.

Medina county


----------



## medicsnoke

some giants hit the ground yesterday evening! 20 degree temp drop, Barometric pressure was above 30 and red moon...and it showed the next morning


----------



## BBD1984

Wow thanks for sharing...when does stars lineup like that again....any idea?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Had a couple bucks spar in the dark this morning at 25 yards. They hung around and I got the camera on them at daylight for some footage. Both young deer but one has potential.


----------



## jlh42581

BBD1984 said:


> Wow thanks for sharing...when does stars lineup like that again....any idea?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


First week of November

Specifically Nov 7, but I can't guarantee you'll have the weather swing with it. That's a double whammy.


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Congrats to AT member Ram216's uncle.. Nice one gone down 



ram216 said:


> Well I didn't hunt, had to help my uncle find this once in a lifetime giant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh/OH

WOW!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shimmon83

Connected with a Doe Friday night! we got her all butchered up and ready to burger, sausage, and jerky tonight! 

my buddy saw his target buck tailing a doe, hard. he was bumping her all around and running off other scrub bucks. he's fairly certain she is HOT! (the doe I shot was not). he saw another buck bumping and running a doe all around, these weekend driving around. 

looks like some does are starting to come into heat.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Nice buck! Congrats to him...


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Nailed a doe yesterday am. Not much buck activity. Young ones are out. No big boys

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

medicsnoke said:


> some giants hit the ground yesterday evening! 20 degree temp drop, Barometric pressure was above 30 and red moon...and it showed the next morning


 The very first picture is one of my best friends mark.



Tim


----------



## BBD1984

What's the story behind the kill? You have any details?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## escapeVelocity

At this point, is anyone using scent attractants?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

Medicsnoke those are some impressive bucks. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tim/OH

My friend said he shot his buck working a scrape on Friday evening.



Tim


----------



## tim1676

This...



z7master167 said:


> Ive been out 8 times in the past 2 weeks and i have yet to see a deer, its like the deer have vanished in all my spots.. had a cam out for 2 weeks where i killed a 144 inch 8 last year and not 1 single deer on camera


----------



## Tiggie_00

Scrape activity picked up and a Hot doe with 4 bucks on her tail. It seems early but I will take it.


----------



## fullerb

Anyone have any info on Glenford OH. Heading there Nov 5. 1st time hunting Ohio 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## escapeVelocity

Glenford is my stomping grounds for work. A lot of big deer come out of there, and around the Somerset area. I might even know the farmer if your leasing it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> My friend said he shot his buck working a scrape on Friday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Licking County Tim? If you can say?

I was out last night and got skunked. Well, until I went to get down that is. Then I found out there were a couple does about 50 yards behind me with a blowing problem. I could hear them blowing the whole walk back to the truck! Lol. Oh well. It's amazing the difference a day, and an extra 15-20 degrees will do. Saturday was chilly and had deer everywhere. Yesterday afternoon, I got sunburn and no deer. Lol. I'm off this Saturday-Monday(Halloween day) and will start the all day sits. Should be a great weekend!!


----------



## cretor11

fullerb said:


> Anyone have any info on Glenford OH. Heading there Nov 5. 1st time hunting Ohio
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, no sir....no deer around there at all. I wouldn't even waste my time


----------



## sitsintree88

Nothing this morning between 2 of us in perry co public 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fullerb

cretor11 said:


> Nope, no sir....no deer around there at all. I wouldn't even waste my time


Okay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cretor11

fullerb said:


> Okay
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, i used to live about 6 miles from there in the next lil village called thornville. You get on the right farm and you should see some good deer. Good luck


----------



## fullerb

cretor11 said:


> Lol, i used to live about 6 miles from there in the next lil village called thornville. You get on the right farm and you should see some good deer. Good luck


Thanks I hope so!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate W

Washington Co going to be good from the 8-13 of November? Me and a buddy have a trip planned there that week but I'm thinking about changing it to the week before. Seems like everything is early this year, hate to get there and them be in lockdown mode.


----------



## jaaronnut22

I guess much of it will depend on weather, but in my area lockdown is the 4th-9th most years. Of course these are approximate dates based on sightings of our group and close to 50 trail cams over the last 10 years. I am hunting Morgan and Noble county. I used to hunt the entire first week of November but changed schedule this year and will hunt Oct 28-Nov 1 then skip a week and hunt hard until around the 20th. Every area is a little different but in my area it is pretty consistent.


----------



## Kalvin

Nice buck


----------



## IrishHunter1

Hunted Eastern Knox county this weekend - saw very little...... 5-6 yearling does and only one small 6 pt. that responded to a grunt call. Saw some big scrapes, but no chasing. Hopefully it cools down soon.


----------



## grgpekar

Quiet evening in southern Greene county. Little bit breezy, but the wind stopped around 6 o'clock making it a nice evening to sit. Couple squirrels making some racket and donated some of my blood to a couple mosquitoes! LOL. Starting to see more and more tracks and scrapes. Hope to see little more activity in the next coming weeks. Go Tribe!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LJOHNS

Lots of fresh scrapes yesterday. Things should be heating up in a couple weeks!


----------



## CattleGuy

Saw my shooter buck at 42 yds tonight right at dark, he has scrapes but not showing any real rut activity yet either ... 5 pt under stand at dark also.... 3 does by themselves right next to my house when i walked out of woods. Hope in a week or so it will pick up


----------



## z7master167

Seen a high 140s 8 pt in a crp field saturday at noon on my way home from my hunting spot and i just acquired permission to hunt the area.


----------



## Toadvine

150-160 up and moving this morning around 9am. He was right on a does butt.


----------



## hdrking2003

IrishHunter1 said:


> Hunted Eastern Knox county this weekend - saw very little...... 5-6 yearling does and only one small 6 pt. that responded to a grunt call. Saw some big scrapes, but no chasing. Hopefully it cools down soon.


I may have asked this in the past, but where you at out that way Irish?? One of my spots is outside of Millwood, and Saturday evening was a good sit for me as far as movement/action is concerned. Almost sealed the deal on a nice one that was dogging a doe too. Sunday was a bust tho, with the warmer weather.


----------



## BBD1984

Hitting a new stand tonight with NNE wind....anyone rattle or grunt in a shooter yet this yr? Just was wondering if they are responding this early... 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasamafras

Saw a big mature 140 plus buck with doe cornered by highway exit this morning. I would say something's started. 15 yards away from guardrail, hope they don't get hit. Toledo, oh near Maumee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glassguy2511

Last night the woods were on fire in Scioto Co.

11 total deer from 6pm till dark. At one point I had 10 does feeding within 25 yards of my stand. Only one buck....small 8 pt.

Its surprising that I am not seeing as many scrapes as I did this time last year. The weather has been overall cooler this October and one would think that would trigger earlier activity with scrapes and rubs, but it hasnt in my area.

Last year I had 10-15 scrapes on an old logging road in a span of 150 yards. I just had the first one pop up on that road over the weekend.

Still a week or two away from things getting really exciting!


----------



## glassguy2511

Last night the woods were on fire in Scioto Co.

11 total deer from 6pm till dark. At one point I had 10 does feeding within 25 yards of my stand. Only one buck....small 8 pt. Barometric pressure was 30.30 which was optimal.

Its surprising that I am not seeing as many scrapes as I did this time last year. The weather has been overall cooler this October and one would think that would trigger earlier activity with scrapes and rubs, but it hasnt in my area.

Last year I had 10-15 scrapes on an old logging road in a span of 150 yards. I just had the first one pop up on that road over the weekend.

Still a week or two away from things getting really exciting!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I usually use the road kill method for figuring out when they are really moving. Licking and Knox county are having more and more deer hit with several bucks in recent days. It's not a slaughter yet but activity def picking up. Seems like an earlier movement this year than the recent years past.


----------



## PABBD

crazylouie said:


> I usually use the road kill method for figuring out when they are really moving. Licking and Knox county are having more and more deer hit with several bucks in recent days. It's not a slaughter yet but activity def picking up. Seems like an earlier movement this year than the recent years past.


I also like this method


----------



## sitsintree88

0 on public last 2 days hocking co 

Not much sign yet either 

20 min left in my sit tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Chasing November.. 







Ohio weather


----------



## escapeVelocity

I put a shot on a very wide 10 point last night. He was bedded down on a main trail for like an hour before I finally took a shot. We lost blood last night, but it seemed good and light colored with some bubbles. Couldn't find the arrow. So I'm headed back out to search. Still hopeful..
I will say he came right in after I sat down and grunted once. He seemed to have been waiting for something to happen as he came looking very slowly to find the source.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Good luck man. I've been there....always seem to go to the thick stuff in my experiences.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cretor11

Ive had a good 9 point and a young 8 thats been together on camera everyday for weeks . Sunday night i finally got pics of them separately. Ive been working but the wife has hunted 3 of the last 4 days . Just does and yearlings in Hocking county


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Hit a nice 10 point on my way to work this morning right outside Granville, Licking county. Did $6000 damage, maybe more. Saving as much meat as I can off of him. Price per pound is going to be crazy high. Saw 5 last night with my 5 year o!d daughter, 3 small bucks and 2 does. She had a blast and glad she wants to go with me.


----------



## PABBD

I am headed in tonight after a 10 pt that I have been watching since June. He has been nocturnal since mid September. However, when I checked the cameras this past weekend he has been on them every night since the cold front hit last Thursday between 5:30-6:30. Sunday's wind was not good for the stand so I opted for another stand on the other side of the farm. Tonight's North wind is ideal for this stand location. I hope that this cold air still has him moving the last hour. 

Good luck finding the wide 10 escapeVelocity

Sorry for your accident OhioHoytHunter. That is one way to kill them!


----------



## The Phantom

North or south of G'ville?
I hunt a couple miles north of there.







OhioHoytHunter said:


> Hit a nice 10 point on my way to work this morning right outside Granville, Licking county. Did $6000 damage, maybe more. Saving as much meat as I can off of him. Price per pound is going to be crazy high. Saw 5 last night with my 5 year o!d daughter, 3 small bucks and 2 does. She had a blast and glad she wants to go with me.


----------



## The Phantom

This is titled 2016 thread but someone keeps putting old videos on here.
Why?


----------



## Kighty7

I am heading to Licking CO. on Thursday to hunt till Sunday. Weather looks like it might be nice for morning and afternoon sits. One of these years I am hoping to sit it right. I am stoked and excited to be heading out no matter what. Always enjoy my time when I am there.


----------



## BBD1984

Leaving work now heading to the stand.... Got a real good feeling about tonight the smell is in the air! Or it could have been that giant gargantuan sub I had for lunch... Still undetermined.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Hit a nice 10 point on my way to work this morning right outside Granville, Licking county. Did $6000 damage, maybe more. Saving as much meat as I can off of him. Price per pound is going to be crazy high. Saw 5 last night with my 5 year o!d daughter, 3 small bucks and 2 does. She had a blast and glad she wants to go with me.


Man, I always see a bunch of dead ones along 16 and 661 when I go down that way this time of year. A few years back, we counted 12 dead in less than 5 miles down that way. Glad you weren't hurt!!


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> This is titled 2016 thread but someone keeps putting old videos on here.
> Why?


Lol!!:cheers:


----------



## Pope & Young 24

I killed this old dude last Saturday in Ross Co. He came in grunting the whole way behind some does. I passed a 3.5 year old 8 point about 45 minutes earlier that would have went around 130". The 8 point went over and ran a doe for a few minutes until she got annoyed and left the area. It's getting good, guys!


----------



## BocookOHbucks

I've seen little bucks chasing, that's it so far. 


Hit about a 160" 10 point and lost blood on him also, shot was a little far back so I left him lay over night. Never bedded down and we lost blood


----------



## jlh42581

BBD1984 said:


> Leaving work now heading to the stand.... Got a real good feeling about tonight the smell is in the air! Or it could have been that giant gargantuan sub I had for lunch... Still undetermined.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It sure is chilly in central pa. I walked out to my truck for a minute and it was BRISK.

To the guy who shot the buck, never count out that they might be closer than you think. A buddy and I almost gave up on a doe he shot last year. As I walked down a hill slowly, i saw where she had slid while running up under the weeds. We walked past this deer within feet multiple times prior. We were saying... one last pass and we give up and BOOM there she was not five feet from the main road/trail.


----------



## jlh42581

Pope & Young 24 said:


> View attachment 4982834
> 
> 
> I killed this old dude last Saturday in Ross Co. He came in grunting the whole way behind some does. I passed a 3.5 year old 8 point about 45 minutes earlier that would have went around 130". The 8 point went over and ran a doe for a few minutes until she got annoyed and left the area. It's getting good, guys!


I like that buck!


----------



## helix33

Pope & Young 24 said:


> View attachment 4982834
> 
> 
> I killed this old dude last Saturday in Ross Co. He came in grunting the whole way behind some does. I passed a 3.5 year old 8 point about 45 minutes earlier that would have went around 130". The 8 point went over and ran a doe for a few minutes until she got annoyed and left the area. It's getting good, guys!


Nice buck, congratulations! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Mid day movement in Logan county. Something just pushed two does by me....hoping trailing buck...too thick to tell....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

helix33 said:


> Nice buck, congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Nice buck....! Good work[emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

I'm out now in Adams. Day 2 of my two week vaca. Things have been slow but picking up. Had a basket rack scent checking a doe last night but she seemed more nervous then he did interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k&j8

Pope & Young 24 said:


> View attachment 4982834
> 
> 
> I killed this old dude last Saturday in Ross Co. He came in grunting the whole way behind some does. I passed a 3.5 year old 8 point about 45 minutes earlier that would have went around 130". The 8 point went over and ran a doe for a few minutes until she got annoyed and left the area. It's getting good, guys!


Congrats! That is a beautiful buck!


----------



## hdrking2003

Pope & Young 24 said:


> View attachment 4982834
> 
> 
> I killed this old dude last Saturday in Ross Co. He came in grunting the whole way behind some does. I passed a 3.5 year old 8 point about 45 minutes earlier that would have went around 130". The 8 point went over and ran a doe for a few minutes until she got annoyed and left the area. It's getting good, guys!


Man, that's a dandy fo sho, no doubter!! Congrats man!!


----------



## Hower08

BBD1984 said:


> Mid day movement in Logan county. Something just pushed two does by me....hoping trailing buck...too thick to tell....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


400 is mid day?


----------



## BBD1984

Hower08 said:


> 400 is mid day?


I Hunt til 9...increases my odds 10-fold....jerk [emoji107] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

Liveblue23 said:


> I'm out now in Adams. Day 2 of my two week vaca. Things have been slow but picking up. Had a basket rack scent checking a doe last night but she seemed more nervous then he did interested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What part? Ive been hunting around locust grove. Was pretty quiet sat, sun, and Monday morning. I'll be back down this weekend for a few more days. Good luck!


----------



## BBD1984

I've got several deer on me close....I'll give this one another chance...hope he makes something of himself

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

BBD1984 said:


> I Hunt til 9...increases my odds 10-fold....jerk [emoji107]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Rough day???


----------



## chaded

Went out today and put up a stand. Several new rubs have showed up since the other day when i was out.


----------



## BBD1984

Just arrowd a Bruiser... Didn't hear crash after he ran off going to back out and give him sometime.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> Just arrowd a Bruiser... Didn't hear crash after he ran off going to back out and give him sometime.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good luck bud..
I'm in for pictures


----------



## BBD1984

Shot him at 15 yards seen Arrow right behind the shoulder look like lots of penetration he ran 80 yards stopped stood for a while then took off again never heard crash

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Gotta see some pictures!!! Good night for a hunt



BBD1984 said:


> Just arrowd a Bruiser... Didn't hear crash after he ran off going to back out and give him sometime.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

I just stuck a biggen as well. Caught back of front shoulder though not great penetration, maybe 4in. Think I got one lung. Going back in the morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

Goodluck on the recovery guys!


----------



## BBD1984

Going to let him sit 3-4 hours...got good penetration behind the shoulder, a little low quartering towards.... Just want to play it safe.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

I live in Massillon if either one of you are close enough I could offer another set of eyes in the morning I would be glad to help


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> I live in Massillon if either one of you are close enough I could offer another set of eyes in the morning I would be glad to help


Thanks for the kind gesture....but I'm a ways away. Got a buddy coming over later to help. Hope it ends well

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

BBD 1984
Let us know on the final out come of your buck how big was he 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks for the kind gesture....but I'm a ways away. Got a buddy coming over later to help. Hope it ends well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Pulling for Ya


----------



## Bwana

BBD1984 said:


> Going to let him sit 3-4 hours...got good penetration behind the shoulder, a little low quartering towards.... Just want to play it safe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good move, if he's dead now....he'll be dead 3 hours from now.


----------



## BBD1984

Thanks fellows.... been to this Rodeo before.... Trying to stay optimistic hope for the best, and try to have some patience, pics will come

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Congrats on the deer guys!! Good luck on recovery


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> I live in Massillon if either one of you are close enough I could offer another set of eyes in the morning I would be glad to help


T-I-G.....

Good luck with the recoveries hoytman09 and BBD! Hoping for 2 happy outcomes, and looking forward to the hero pics!!


----------



## z7hunter11

Good lucks fellas, can't wait to see them!


----------



## cla5675

Pope & Young 24 said:


> View attachment 4982834
> 
> 
> I killed this old dude last Saturday in Ross Co. He came in grunting the whole way behind some does. I passed a 3.5 year old 8 point about 45 minutes earlier that would have went around 130". The 8 point went over and ran a doe for a few minutes until she got annoyed and left the area. It's getting good, guys!


Congrats on a great buck!! Love to see a pic of a hunter smiling for a change!!


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> T-I-G.....
> 
> Good luck with the recoveries hoytman09 and BBD! Hoping for 2 happy outcomes, and looking forward to the hero pics!!


Not sure what T-I-G means,
Just offering some help. I know how stressed I was this year not finding my buck until the next morning


----------



## Bkimbel42

RH1 said:


> Not sure what T-I-G means,
> Just offering some help. I know how stressed I was this year not finding my buck until the next morning


T-I-G. E-R-S for Massillon tigers since you're from Massillon lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dn4jc

Ahhh the suspense, good luck in the am guys we are pulling for both of you!


----------



## RH1

Bkimbel42 said:


> T-I-G. E-R-S for Massillon tigers since you're from Massillon lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it..
Minds on the tribe tonight


----------



## onlyaspike

Good luck on the recovery fellas !!!!! That's a dandy in the pic. In for the recovery pics. ...


----------



## Bkimbel42

RH1 said:


> Got it..
> Minds on the tribe tonight


Same lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt G

Damn, I knew i shouldn't have checked this thread....now i am going to refreshing for updates...


----------



## Regohio

Indians Looking Good So faR!!!


----------



## bmwlife1976

I had to train a client this evening and it was killing me. The weather was perfect. On my way home around 6:30 i seen deer everywhere. Seen two bucks nose to the ground in fields. Ive hunted everyday for the last 9days mostly mornings .its getting better and better. Its getting ready to break loose out there. Good luck guys. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Bkimbel42 said:


> T-I-G. E-R-S for Massillon tigers since you're from Massillon lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Bkimbel!! Lol. I went to a small neighboring school up that way, but went to many Massillon games as a kid. Pretty sweet atmosphere when the crowd starts that chant at Paul Brown stadium. And go Tribe!! Kluber is lights out so far!


----------



## hoytman09

Thanks a lot fellas. I will keep you posted in the morning wishing for the best. 

Kluber is nasty
GO TRIBE!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

I'm ready to see this bruiser..  Big Buck Down 1984 



BBD1984 said:


> Thanks fellows.... been to this Rodeo before.... Trying to stay optimistic hope for the best, and try to have some patience, pics will come
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CattleGuy

No Deer tonight - However my father in law had a button buck bumping does in his yard trying to mount one and my buddy in Southern laid down a 160 class at 4:15 this afternoon. Getting interesting


----------



## escapeVelocity

Went back to find the one I shot last night. No luck. He was a nice wide 10-12. I'll be watching for buzzards the next couple days..

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## k&j8

z7hunter11 said:


> What part? Ive been hunting around locust grove. Was pretty quiet sat, sun, and Monday morning. I'll be back down this weekend for a few more days. Good luck!


Sounds like we are pretty close to one another too. I'm just a few miles NW of Locust Grove, between there and Belfast. Hunted Friday and Saturday with very slow to no movement.

Good luck to the guys on the recovery missions! Hoping all turns out well!


----------



## Bkimbel42

hdrking2003 said:


> Thanks Bkimbel!! Lol. I went to a small neighboring school up that way, but went to many Massillon games as a kid. Pretty sweet atmosphere when the crowd starts that chant at Paul Brown stadium. And go Tribe!! Kluber is lights out so far!


I live in a small neighboring town too lol and you! Go tribe! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Bkimbel42 said:


> I live in a small neighboring town too lol and you! Go tribe!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live in Mt Vernon now(Knox Co), but went to Dalton High. Great area to live! In other news, even tho not as exciting as the Tribe game, Bron Bron messed around and had a triple double!!


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## hdrking2003

Wow, that was scary, but Miller pulled through!!


----------



## BBD1984

After letting him sit for 3.5 hrs. We went in and Tracked blood for approx. 300 yds easily. Found only 10" of broken Arrow. Lots of blood. We walked up on him with head lamps...he walked off slow...we backed out. Be back in the morning. Hope it works out....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

BBD1984 said:


> After letting him sit for 3.5 hrs. We went in and Tracked blood for approx. 300 yds easily. Found only 10" of broken Arrow. Lots of blood. We walked up on him with head lamps...he walked off slow...we backed out. Be back in the morning. Hope it works out....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good luck. Look like neither of us are going to sleep good tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

BBD1984 said:


> After letting him sit for 3.5 hrs. We went in and Tracked blood for approx. 300 yds easily. Found only 10" of broken Arrow. Lots of blood. We walked up on him with head lamps...he walked off slow...we backed out. Be back in the morning. Hope it works out....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


He sounds hurt and hopefully will just lay down again close to were you left him. Good luck in the morning.


----------



## AthensShooter36

BBD1984 said:


> After letting him sit for 3.5 hrs. We went in and Tracked blood for approx. 300 yds easily. Found only 10" of broken Arrow. Lots of blood. We walked up on him with head lamps...he walked off slow...we backed out. Be back in the morning. Hope it works out....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


He's hurtin pretty bad from the sounds of it.....if he wasn't hurt as bad he would have ran while walking up on him, while walking up did yu see where yu may have hit him and more then Lilkly he'll be 100yds or less from where yu seen him tonight he'll bed down and die,,, happened to me 3 rd day of season on a doe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

No. Only seen eyes. He was probably 80 yds away when we seen him. Turn pretty slow and walked off. Probably should have gave him more time...but I still got a good feeling about shot, he was quartering towards me slightly, that's my guess why it wasn't an instant kill. I'll update everyone in the morning. Calling in 1st half of the day tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

BBD1984 said:


> No. Only seen eyes. He was probably 80 yds away when we seen him. Turn pretty slow and walked off. Probably should have gave him more time...but I still got a good feeling about shot, he was quartering towards me slightly, that's my guess why it wasn't an instant kill. I'll update everyone in the morning. Calling in 1st half of the day tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good luck.


----------



## vtbowhntr

My buddy killed a 4yr old a few years back in Ohio. He made what sounds like the same shot except it was a pass through. He did not realize the buck was quartering to him when he got him to stop chasing a doe. Arrow went in through lung, got liver and exited just cutting the gut. He watched the buck run then stop about 75yds from impact and walk away. He shot it at 8am we went back at 4 pm and trailed him about 250 yards and caught him bedded in the open hardwoods. He saw us and got up and walked about 50yds and laid down again. That was were we found him the next morning. The blood was easy to follow with the 2" hole from his rage hypo. You will get the buck I am sure of it sometimes a single lung and liver take a while to die. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## BBD1984

Thanks. Waiting for 1st light. I also was shooting Rage Hydro.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks. Waiting for 1st light. I also was shooting Rage Hydro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Are yu in stand waiting for first light or just gonna walk in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Drinking cup of coffee now....walking in after that. I almost would rather look for blood in the dark than light....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

BBD1984 said:


> Drinking cup of coffee now....walking in after that. I almost would rather look for blood in the dark than light....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You and me both, easier to track easier for when light hits it in all sents just makes for a better tracking job..... well how well did yu sleep last night is the real question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Sleep!....who needs sleep! I can sleep when I'm dead!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Awesome bud!!
Congrats


----------



## BBD1984

Thanks! Now the fun begins.... something has already been eating on its bunghole.... Any guesses on whether the meat still okay? He was still twitching when I showed up... 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pope & Young 24

That's awesome! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Pope & Young 24

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks! Now the fun begins.... something has already been eating on its bunghole.... Any guesses on whether the meat still okay? He was still twitching when I showed up...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


In all honesty, it hasn't been all that warm the last couple days so I'd gut him and see what the meat feels like. As long as it's still relatively cool I'd say he's fine.


----------



## RH1

Meats fine if he was still moving


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BowtechHunter65 said:


> IMO there is no bad week to be in the woods, better than work for sure!



If he was still twitching I would think it would be ok but I am no expert. Go with ur gut or first instinct.. congrats by the way, nice deer.


----------



## Josh/OH

Outstanding!! Congrats!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Look how that rage blow out his guts on the other side... definitely quartering towards me....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasamafras

Great work and nice job not giving up. Great buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DixieDigger

Congratulations


----------



## nomansland

BBD1984 said:


> Sleep!....who needs sleep! I can sleep when I'm dead!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice. Congrats!


----------



## PABBD

Congrats on a fantastic buck The meat should be just fine


----------



## helix33

Congratulations on a nice buck.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JW683

Grats on the buck! Nice deer.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Congrats from Kansas. Wonder if the other guy is having any luck?


----------



## skiisme753

Congrats! Meat will be just fine it was pretty cold last night.


----------



## lutzweiser

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks! Now the fun begins.... something has already been eating on its bunghole.... Any guesses on whether the meat still okay? He was still twitching when I showed up...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So he was still alive when you got to him this morning? So he layed there all night gut shot and had to deal with something eating him alive?


----------



## BBD1984

lutzweiser said:


> So he was still alive when you got to him this morning? So he layed there all night gut shot and had to deal with something eating him alive?


Yup sounds pretty accurate....definitely not how I would have liked to see it happen....look at the shot...it was an ethical shot. It might have been nervous just twitching this morning.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

Congrats!


----------



## lutzweiser

BBD1984 said:


> Yup sounds pretty accurate....definitely not how I would have liked to see it happen....look at the shot...it was an ethical shot. It might have been nervous just twitching this morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Im not judging. Just wondering if thats how it happened


----------



## irishhacker

Congrats 1984!

Go Cubs!


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Yup sounds pretty accurate....definitely not how I would have liked to see it happen....look at the shot...it was an ethical shot. It might have been nervous just twitching this morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Congrats on the recovery, I'm glad you didn't give up hope or the search. Meat will be fine and should be tasty:shade: Gotta watch those quartering too shots in the future, as they are not the most ethical. Sometimes hard to tell from the stand tho, in the heat of the moment. Believe me, I've been there myself, and will never take that shot again. We live, we learn. Nice buck too by the way!! Now time for doe patrol!!:cheers:


----------



## hoytman09

Well we track him over a half mile and never found him. Think he crossed the road into some real thick no hunting zone. He walked most of the blood trail and never bedded down. Idk thought I'd be ok, Guess not. I feel horrible, but have no one but myself to blame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tam9492

Anyone have an update for the far south? Headed to Gallia County tomorrow.


----------



## onlyaspike

BBD1984 said:


> Sleep!....who needs sleep! I can sleep when I'm dead!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Congrats! !!! Nice Buck !!!!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Glad to see you recovered your buck.


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> Glad to see you recovered your buck.


Thanks bud...sorry this "brusier" definitely had some ground shrinkage... LOL.... Rough score 118.5".











Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks bud...sorry this "brusier" definitely had some ground shrinkage... LOL.... Rough score 118.5".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice Buck and great job with the recovery. Great picture!


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

All of these posts and pictures is killing me. I am headed down on Friday night after our last football game of the year! Will be hunting Saturday and Sunday (29-30), then back to school for 4 days and off Friday-Sunday (4-6) and then back to school for 3 days and off Thursday-Sunday (10-13) and Tuesday the 15th. I wish I had more days but hopefully I am able to get it done on one the bucks I have on camera. This year is the best year I have had as far as trail cam pics go. Good luck to everyone! Hopefully mother nature will gives us a break and actually give some consistent cold temps very soon!!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hoytman09 said:


> Well we track him over a half mile and never found him. Think he crossed the road into some real thick no hunting zone. He walked most of the blood trail and never bedded down. Idk thought I'd be ok, Guess not. I feel horrible, but have no one but myself to blame.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't you contact the game warden to see if you can track in the no hunting area? Tracking isn't hunting and he/she might be able to assist. Good Luck...


----------



## hoytman09

We were walking back to the truck when I sent that text, literally within minutes I watched the buck cut across a hay field right back to where I shot him. He is hurt bad. Not moving well but not sure which direction he went once he got to the fence row


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcheryInc

sjj1856 said:


> Target #1 for November
> View attachment 4637217
> View attachment 4637225


Amazing!


----------



## z7master167

tam9492 said:


> Anyone have an update for the far south? Headed to Gallia County tomorrow.


Ha been 10 times now in the past 2 weeks and have yet to see, or even jump a deer. Absolutely no acorns on the farm im hunting this year. Hopefully your part of gallia is better


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Good Luck Hoytman, don't give up!


----------



## 04Z

BBD1984 said:


> Yup sounds pretty accurate....definitely not how I would have liked to see it happen....look at the shot...it was an ethical shot. It might have been nervous just twitching this morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Congrats on the nice buck. Glad you were able to recover him. Letting him lay was the best thing with a gut shot. 

With the quartering to, I would want to be at the front of his shoulder not behind so you're getting more in the boiler room. Or wait for a better angle. Please don't take it as me criticizing, just trying to give advice. 

I've done the same thing and know better now.


----------



## tam9492

z7master167 said:


> Ha been 10 times now in the past 2 weeks and have yet to see, or even jump a deer. Absolutely no acorns on the farm im hunting this year. Hopefully your part of gallia is better


Decent acorns when I was out for the opener, and saw plenty of does then. Excited to check a couple cams and see what's been going on. Always worried about trespassers though....


----------



## BBD1984

04Z said:


> Congrats on the nice buck. Glad you were able to recover him. Letting him lay was the best thing with a gut shot.
> 
> With the quartering to, I would want to be at the front of his shoulder not behind so you're getting more in the boiler room. Or wait for a better angle. Please don't take it as me criticizing, just trying to give advice.
> 
> I've done the same thing and know better now.


No I totally agree. In a low-light situation the way he came in after I rattled... I didn't have a lot of time to think over the shot. From my angle it looked like he was broadside but after I rethought everything he was definitely quartering towards. Hate to see any animal suffer.... Hopefully becomes a learning experience. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BocookOHbucks




----------



## chaded

z7master167 said:


> Ha been 10 times now in the past 2 weeks and have yet to see, or even jump a deer. Absolutely no acorns on the farm im hunting this year. Hopefully your part of gallia is better


I'm in Gallia and I have jumped deer every time I go out. I saw a buck that was about 120 the last time I hunted. But, where I am there is basically 50 acres of nothing but briers and thick nasty cover.


----------



## trickytross

chaded said:


> I'm in Gallia and I have jumped deer every time I go out. I saw a buck that was about 120 the last time I hunted. But, where I am there is basically 50 acres of nothing but briers and thick nasty cover.


I'll be headed up next Thursday. Got some dandys on trail cam. Ain't even got to check out other property. Hopefully be good there as well


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## IrishHunter1

Are you guys seeing better activity in the morning or evening with the warmer weather? I'd love to be able to sit all day.... but life gets in the way of that plan!!
I've always heard evening is better for pre-rut.


----------



## tOSU

IrishHunter1 said:


> Are you guys seeing better activity in the morning or evening with the warmer weather? I'd love to be able to sit all day.... but life gets in the way of that plan!!
> I've always heard evening is better for pre-rut.


I see more deer in the evening


----------



## hdrking2003

IrishHunter1 said:


> Are you guys seeing better activity in the morning or evening with the warmer weather? I'd love to be able to sit all day.... but life gets in the way of that plan!!
> I've always heard evening is better for pre-rut.


Evenings have been MUCH better for me in the past couple weeks. Like you, I've been hunting Eastern Knox Co.


----------



## holterross

I killed my buck on the second and now just focusing on filling the freezer.. I pulled my cards today on my at to the stand and tonight I would share a couple videos.. 












This 3.5 year old was putting on a show all night in one of the clover plots.. never did get a doe on video he must just be excited cause he knows he's about to get lucky soon 

https://vimeo.com/189046619[/
Th...year..
URL][URL]https://vimeo.com/189046752


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holterross

https://vimeo.com/189047902

Reposting first video 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Man you must be hunting some good ground...nice buck

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Have this guy all over my cam. Hopefully he slips up soon










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

BBD1984 said:


> Sleep!....who needs sleep! I can sleep when I'm dead!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thats a dandy looks like a good shot too me as well.


----------



## medicsnoke

2X_LUNG said:


> Have this guy all over my cam. Hopefully he slips up soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ohhhh son!


----------



## medicsnoke

I had two mature bucks move during shooting hours yesterday and s buddy of mine had his target buck walk past his camera at 5:45 pm last night. They are starting to daylight walk. I'm on a field edge tonight looking over some freshly planted oats. Hoping this warm weather puts them on green and my target buck gets up a little early. Course the farmer is playing with his tractor in the pasture next to me, so could be a long evening. 

The good news my wind is perfect. Easterly going away from the timber but more importantly down the creek just off the adjacent timber line where my target has bedded in the past. It's almost bad for me but right for him to come into the big timber. Also, two fence post size rubs under my stand that were not there last week. Fingers crossed the timber is starting to make noise.


----------



## Coyote B

2X_LUNG said:


> Have this guy all over my cam. Hopefully he slips up soon


Whoa.


----------



## TheKingofKings

4 days until my 2 week vacation


----------



## vtbowhntr

holterross said:


> I killed my buck on the second and now just focusing on filling the freezer.. I pulled my cards today on my at to the stand and tonight I would share a couple videos..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 3.5 year old was putting on a show all night in one of the clover plots.. never did get a doe on video he must just be excited cause he knows he's about to get lucky soon
> 
> https://vimeo.com/189046619[/
> Th...year..
> URL][URL]https://vimeo.com/189046752
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats I got the pic on Facebook the other day from Sharon up at the butcher shop.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Windy days like this make me very thankful for my deer blinds. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgeon18

Seeing some scrapes being used now. Seen a line of 3 yesterday while at work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

I plan on setting up some cameras this weekend on some scrapes....want to see if my target buck...that I opted out on...is still amongst the living. Hopefully he makes it through the season... 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

BBD1984 said:


> I plan on setting up some cameras this weekend on some scrapes....want to see if my target buck...that I opted out on...is still amongst the living. Hopefully he makes it through the season...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Need help with you target buck? [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

AmishMan007 said:


> Need help with you target buck? [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good one...yeah I can use your help dragging him out of the woods next year that is if I don't shot the 1st nice buck I see again...lol!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## labonte.r

T minus 5 days! Any updated in Ross county? Looks like tems will start dropping a little after our first day or two of hunting. Will be in this fine state 2-12th hoping for the best. Good luck guys


----------



## BROX

I hope this guy slips up when I'm my blind


----------



## PABBD

I can keep an eye out for him when you can't be in your blind!!!! Good luck


BROX said:


> I hope this guy slips up when I'm my blind


----------



## AmishMan007

PABBD said:


> I can keep an eye out for him when you can't be in your blind!!!! Good luck


I'll be with him!!! [emoji115]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BROX

PABBD said:


> I can keep an eye out for him when you can't be in your blind!!!! Good luck


Thanks I appreciate you looking out lol


----------



## mathews8pt

My sister and wife watched a buck breed a doe last night in someone's yard. This was not in town either! It seemed like the doe wanted to get somewhere the buck wouldn't bug her but he was mounting her and the whole 9 yards. This was north central ohio.


----------



## RH1

mathews8pt said:


> My sister and wife watched a buck breed a doe last night in someone's yard. This was not in town either! It seemed like the doe wanted to get somewhere the buck wouldn't bug her but he was mounting her and the whole 9 yards. This was north central ohio.


Ive heard this same thing from some others also,
on the flipside I watched a button buck and a yearling doe nursing from there mom last night!


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Ive heard this same thing from some others also,
> on the flipside I watched a button buck and a yearling doe nursing from there mom last night!


I thought I was the only one seeing strange chit like that this year. Saturday eve, I had a real nice buck chasing a bleating doe, and grunting up a storm.....Sunday eve, I too saw a yearling doe getting a little bit of mommy's milk. Seems very strange to me, but what do I know???!!!:set1_thinking:


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## hdrking2003

Tiggie_00 said:


>


Wow!!:eek2::greenwithenvy:

That's AWESOME....except for all of the Hoyt Defiant(and other) plugs, lol. Gotta take care of the sponsors I guess. Congrats to the hunter!!


----------



## JW683

^^^^^ wow!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Wait a minute, that's not even an Ohio buck is it? He talks about his buddy coming in from Des Moines to help him out, as in IA. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## chaded

hdrking2003 said:


> Wait a minute, that's not even an Ohio buck is it? He talks about his buddy coming in from Des Moines to help him out, as in IA. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


No kidding. That is riot causing material doing that on this thread.


----------



## hdrking2003

chaded said:


> No kidding. That is riot causing material doing that on this thread.


No doubt!! Helix would have never played a cruel trick like that......Just sayin:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## chaded

hdrking2003 said:


> No doubt!! Helix would have never played a cruel trick like that......Just sayin:wink::darkbeer:


That is true.


----------



## jwolfe78

Nice deer

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

On the Knox / licking line near centerberg and weather called for n/nw and this wind is s/se with the occasional west gust. Hopefully some 4 legged creature is turned on and not paying attention.


----------



## The Phantom

Exactly. And he would have 2016 OHIO rut stories on here, not videos from all over and different years.
Maybe next year we will get the OFFICIAL thread on here again.





hdrking2003 said:


> No doubt!! Helix would have never played a cruel trick like that......Just sayin:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## The Phantom

I'll hunt Licking county when I get off work at noon tomorrow (vacation time). 
Not sure if I'll be in Knox or Licking Saturday.
Definitely be in Licking county all day Monday.


----------



## helix33

chaded said:


> That is true.


No worries guys my thread will be controlled by me next year. Tiggee can start a new thread by a new name if he wants next year instead of using my thread name. The Ohio Rut Update Board is my thread name and always has been for 10 years.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> I'll hunt Licking county when I get off work at noon tomorrow (vacation time).
> Not sure if I'll be in Knox or Licking Saturday.
> Definitely be in Licking county all day Monday.


Good luck Phantom! I'll be near the Knox/Richland border up by Butler on Saturday and in the SE corner of Knox, near the Coshocton/Licking borders(SE of Bladensburg) on Sunday. Cancelled my Monday vacation day to help the wifey pass out candy, but rescheduled it for Nov 4th so now I only work one day from the 4th-13th. If I can't put anything down in that amount of time, I might as well sell all of my gear, lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

crazylouie said:


> On the Knox / licking line near centerberg and weather called for n/nw and this wind is s/se with the occasional west gust. Hopefully some 4 legged creature is turned on and not paying attention.


Nice, another Knox co hunter! Good luck louie, that wind is brutal out there right now. I'm at work in Mt Vernon, and don't even wanna go outside right now, lol. If I'm gonna be cold, I wanna be cold in a tree.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I know it's early and we're always ready before the deer are but is anyone doing all day sits yet? Can only hunt until 3 tomorrow and won't be able to get out again until weds so was considering sitting from sunrise until 3. Should probably just pack it up at 11.


----------



## Bwana

helix33 said:


> No worries guys my thread will be controlled by me next year. Tiggee can start a new thread by a new name if he wants next year instead of using my thread name. The Ohio Rut Update Board is my thread name and always has been for 10 years.


Forums don't work like that, quit picking chit with the chickens...a threads a thread, I don't care who starts it and I've been here a long time.


----------



## holterross

Make sure you strap in the tree if your hunting this evening wind is rocking in Athens Co. 15+ mph 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nagster

Heading out in about an hour!


----------



## hdrking2003

crazylouie said:


> I know it's early and we're always ready before the deer are but is anyone doing all day sits yet? Can only hunt until 3 tomorrow and won't be able to get out again until weds so was considering sitting from sunrise until 3. Should probably just pack it up at 11.


My all day sits start this weekend louie. Maybe a little early, but I have already seen some chasing going on last weekend, and you never know when Mr Big might show up this time of year.



helix33 said:


> No worries guys my thread will be controlled by me next year. Tiggee can start a new thread by a new name if he wants next year instead of using my thread name. The Ohio Rut Update Board is my thread name and always has been for 10 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


:rock::cheers:


----------



## arrow179

Just got into the tree in Licking Co and wind isn't bad at all outta N NW. Seems as though the deer should be on their feet early this evening with dark moon and overcast skies. Definitely a lot more leaves gone from trees than there were last weekend.


----------



## ohiobucks

helix33 said:


> No worries guys my thread will be controlled by me next year. Tiggee can start a new thread by a new name if he wants next year instead of using my thread name. The Ohio Rut Update Board is my thread name and always has been for 10 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


This copy cat thread was started in early August! Side note - the typical Ohio rut is not in August...

You might as well start the 2017 official thread now Helix! :darkbeer: :cheers:


----------



## helix33

Bawana, That's your opinion, you can stay on his next year.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

If you didn't realize we had our own thread and he had the two threads combined. Now the guy sent me private messages threatening to boot me from the thread saying that I was trolling because I said go Tribe on a post after I talked about deer hunting

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana

helix33 said:


> Bawana, That's your opinion, you can stay on his next year.





helix33 said:


> If you didn't realize we had our own thread and he had the two threads combined. Now the guy sent me private messages threatening to boot me from the thread saying that I was trolling because I said go Tribe on a post after I talked about deer hunting


It's all childish BS, don't get your panties in wad over thread "seniority".

What happens if Sasquatch beats your head in with a log, then buries you under a rock...should we all sit and wait for your magic thread next year ? What if a raging soccer mom on Meth rams her car into you, and you're in the hospital for months...should we wait for the Thread Czar to return ? What if you get divorced and your wife takes 1/2 your worldly possessions and you don't hunt anymore...chill Helix, just chill. 

Yep, the ruts coming for sure :shade:


----------



## TheHawkeyeState

Finishing up my Ohio trip this evening and heading home tomorrow. 

Things seem to be getting started around here. Bucks have been hitting scrapes and tree rubs pretty hard and moving during daylight.

Shot a big doe second day and had a nice buck around me the same sit after I shot it, but couldn't get a shot on him. Ended up taking a 2.5 year 6 point too, so I have been on doe patrol since then enjoying my last couple days in the woods. 

Well thanks ohio for another great trip. I'm a happy camper with 2 deer in the cooler. Now it's time to go back to the public grounds of Iowa. 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana

Congrats Hawkeye, head back to Iowa and bang another one.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Just Leave Helix33.. Seriously.. This is no place for drama, harassing members or off topic discussions. Trolling is exactly what you are doing. This thread isn't about you or I. Its about bringing Ohio archery deer hunters together. It's deer camp where we can share stories, harvests and rut information.. Again if you are here to thread crap? Leave! I don't want to read it and I'm sure that know one else wants to read it either. Anyone can start this thread...  Let's move on.



helix33 said:


> Bawana, That's your opinion, you can stay on his next year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Deer are on their feet. Had a spike dogging a doe and another doe just come through.


----------



## ArcheryRoad

Warren cty. First night out this year

Pulled cameras today. Lot more buck activity and many fresh rubs. Last 5 days has def heated up


----------



## z7hunter11

Just seen 7 in a field off 73 in waynesville. Warren county, good luck out there tonight fellas!


----------



## The Phantom

Good luck to all. Should be moving about now.


----------



## mathews_rage

Scrapes and rubs are now all over the place. Mature bucks are starting to move more and sizing up to smaller bucks. Should be a great weekend, good luck yall.


----------



## hdrking2003

Tiggie_00 said:


> Just Leave Helix33.. Seriously.. This is no place for drama, harassing members or off topic discussions. Trolling is exactly what you are doing. This thread isn't about you or I. *Its about bringing Ohio archery deer hunters together. It's deer camp where we can share stories, harvests and rut information..* Again if you are here to thread crap? Leave! I don't want to read it and I'm sure that know one else wants to read it either. Anyone can start this thread...  Let's move on.


Its supposed to be about the 2016 OHIO Rut. Not last year's rut, not 2 year's agos rut, not 5 year's ago rut.....and certainly about another state's rut. Which would be hard to tell with all of the bogus videos posted. You got your name at the top of the page, the thread is yours this year, you win......Yippeeeeeeeee!!! How bout you get with the program yourself, and talk about the topic that we are supposed to be talking about. That would be great! Thanks!:cheers:


----------



## nagster

saw the biggest buck I have ever laid on eyes on tonight, 25 yrd.... making scrapes on the ground.. got to watch him for 5 minutes before he went the other way. never even had a chance at him. He was gorgeous


----------



## Jackson8706

What county?


----------



## hdrking2003

nagster said:


> saw the biggest buck I have ever laid on eyes on tonight, 25 yrd.... making scrapes on the ground.. got to watch him for 5 minutes before he went the other way. never even had a chance at him. He was gorgeous


Nice!! Hope he gives you a clear shot in the upcoming days. It's what this time of year is all about, big boys on their feet during the day! Good luck.


----------



## nagster

Cuyahoga county

Ive had some bucks on cam. Nothing like this guy.. Seeing one like that was unreal.


----------



## helix33

nagster said:


> Cuyahoga county
> 
> Ive had some bucks on cam. Nothing like this guy.. Seeing one like that was unreal.


Good luck, hope you get a chance to close the deal.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

Tiggie_00 said:


> Just Leave Helix33.. Seriously.. This is no place for drama, harassing members or off topic discussions. Trolling is exactly what you are doing. This thread isn't about you or I. Its about bringing Ohio archery deer hunters together. It's deer camp where we can share stories, harvests and rut information.. Again if you are here to thread crap? Leave! I don't want to read it and I'm sure that know one else wants to read it either. Anyone can start this thread...  Let's move on.


Nobody wants helix to leave except you. 
Helix ran this thread with quality information for years..it was always on topic and without drama until you high jacked it in some attempt at childish Internet glory hogging.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Seen 12 does tonight not a single buck. Only seen two bucks a far this season and only one in bow range. Most years im covered up in bucks!!! Only have had one sit so far with no deer sightings so not a bad season so far at all


----------



## huntfish25

where is a good place to public hunt in Adena ohio?


----------



## Tim/OH

I been thinking the samething about them videos posted.....yrs ago and from another state smh.

At this point we all are going to have to get along with each other on this thread, so we can keep each other updated on the rut throughout ohio(only) please.

Next yr can you start a thread under another title tiggie.....just out of respect for helix and others since we have been following his ohio rut thread for yrs....if not no problem at all because we will be talking about the samething next yr smh.


Thanks,
Tim


----------



## AmishMan007

Anyone have any thoughts on the Trophy Ridge React sight? Is it worth it? I'm shooting with a Viper as of now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Why don't you, Helix, ALL the "Helix followers" and who ever wants to whine ?? Go make your own thread. This thread doesn't need you.  Sounds good to me.. 



hdrking2003 said:


> Its supposed to be about the 2016 OHIO Rut. Not last year's rut, not 2 year's agos rut, not 5 year's ago rut.....and certainly about another state's rut. Which would be hard to tell with all of the bogus videos posted. You got your name at the top of the page, the thread is yours this year, you win......Yippeeeeeeeee!!! How bout you get with the program yourself, and talk about the topic that we are supposed to be talking about. That would be great! Thanks!:cheers:


----------



## Tim/OH

Well this thread doesnt need bogus videos from yrs ago and from other states.....post them videos on the other state threads.



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tiggie_00

*White-tailed Deer Hunting OHIO *

SPECIES	OPENING DATE	CLOSING DATE	DAILY BAG LIMIT

Archery	September 24, 2016	February 5, 2017	The statewide bag limit is six deer. Only one may be antlered. You cannot exceed an individual county bag limit .

Refer to the Deer Hunting Section for details on zone and bag limits.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting-...and-bag-limits

Deer Youth Gun
November 19, 2016
November 20, 2016

Gun
November 28, 2016
December 4, 2016

December 17, 2016
December 18, 2016

Muzzleloader
January 7, 2017
January 10, 2017


----------



## Tim/OH

AmishMan007 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the Trophy Ridge React sight? Is it worth it? I'm shooting with a Viper as of now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better sights out there for the price....



Tim


----------



## WEEGEE

I really think it started yesterday, by what I've been seeing.....quite a few boundary scrapes showing up plus some primary interior scrapes have opened in the last couple of days. watched a 6pt run scrapes all along the woods edge tonight.
all my "shooter bucks" are still night roamers as of now!....but by this weekend, it should be game on!


----------



## Tiggie_00

We have been seeing 140 to 150s in daylight from 9am till 11am. For the last week peak activity is moving late morning.


----------



## hdrking2003

Tiggie_00 said:


> Why don't you, Helix, ALL the "Helix followers" and who ever wants to whine ?? Go make your own thread. This thread doesn't need you.  Sounds good to me..


If we did that, you would be all alone, lol. Keep reaching for the shore Tiggie, it's obvious you're drowning here. Besides, we already had our own thread, but you couldn't handle just being a part of it, you wanted to be the center of it.


----------



## WEEGEE

Tiggie_00 said:


> We have been seeing 140 to 150s in daylight from 9am till 11am. For the last week peak activity is moving late morning.


thanks.....tiggie


----------



## Rutman69

No chasing yet in hocking but caught this buck hitting a scrape line and let the carbon spyder so some work at 35 yards [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji457]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Better sights out there for the price....
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Truth! I know Tim likes his HHA's, and I'm a Spot Hogg guy, both are as good as it gets. Black gold and CBE are some other strong options.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nice !



Rutman69 said:


> No chasing yet in hocking but caught this buck hitting a scrape line and let the carbon spyder so some work at 35 yards [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji457]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Rutman69 said:


> No chasing yet in hocking but caught this buck hitting a scrape line and let the carbon spyder so some work at 35 yards [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji457]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah Rutman!! That's a stud buck fo sho, congrats man!!


----------



## BBD1984

Rutman69 said:


> No chasing yet in hocking but caught this buck hitting a scrape line and let the carbon spyder so some work at 35 yards [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji457]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful deer...good strategy....scrape line this time of year is dynamite!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

My Ohio Rut 60k hit thread 150+ more posts vs Helix drowning 10k hit thread was doing just fine even with you guys thread crapping, childish BS well put by others and whining trying to direct traffic. I never once clicked Helix's thread or tried to bring him down. Helix and his minions post so much random crap people didn't relate so that is why everyone chose my thread. It was on topic and when you all came over to my thread? You brought all your BS off topic talk with it. So I think Helix and his minions should just leave. Go make you guys another thread. We don't need ya..  



hdrking2003 said:


> If we did that, you would be all alone, lol. Keep reaching for the shore Tiggie, it's obvious you're drowning here. Besides, we already had our own thread, but you couldn't handle just being a part of it, you wanted to be the center of it.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Congrats.. heck of a fine buck to be proud of. 



Rutman69 said:


> No chasing yet in hocking but caught this buck hitting a scrape line and let the carbon spyder so some work at 35 yards [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji457]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tiggie_00 said:


> My Ohio Rut 60k hit thread 150+ more posts vs Helix drowning 10k hit thread was doing just fine even with you guys thread crapping, childish BS well put by others and whining trying to direct traffic. I never once clicked Helix's thread or tried to bring him down. Helix and his minions post so much random crap people didn't relate so that is why everyone chose my thread. It was on topic and when you all came over to my thread? You brought all your BS off topic talk with it. So I think Helix and his minions should just leave. Go make you guys another thread. We don't need ya..


Haven't you been reading all of the recent posts?? We are all Helix's minions because we respect him and what he did here with the true rut thread for the past so many years. You are the only one who can't see that, except for maybe Bwana, but he can't help it, he's from PA. Lol. The ONLY reason your copy cat thread had more posts is because you started it dam near mid summer, and if you look back hardly any of the usual participants of the Ohio rut thread made comments there. Except for the usuals that were asking you why you felt the need to steal the thread. Without Helix's minions, the rut thread doesn't exist. It's all good, you continue to be a superstar in your own mind, and we will continue to see right through you. Flame on!!


----------



## Bkimbel42

I'm in east canton! Right on the edge of stark and Carroll county! Some seriously nice deer killed up here so far this year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Bkimbel42 said:


> I'm in east canton! Right on the edge of stark and Carroll county! Some seriously nice deer killed up here so far this year!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhhhhhhhh yes, East Canton. Nice lil town out there!! I bet it's good hunting too.


----------



## Bkimbel42

This was my target buck! Until I smoked his younger brother two weeks ago...but he's been hitting scrapes hard the past few days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

You bet! I'm fortunate enough to have about 180 acres of pure woods and fields to hunt right out my back door 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tiggie_00 said:


> Thanks really? mod on the way..


Lol, I'm sure of it.


----------



## hdrking2003

Bkimbel42 said:


> View attachment 4992945
> View attachment 4992961
> View attachment 4992969
> View attachment 4992977
> 
> 
> This was my target buck! Until I smoked his younger brother two weeks ago...but he's been hitting scrapes hard the past few days!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still have my tag if you need any help!![emoji4] [emoji106]


----------



## medicsnoke

Rutman69 said:


> No chasing yet in hocking but caught this buck hitting a scrape line and let the carbon spyder so some work at 35 yards [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji457]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on a damn fine buck. Looks at least 160 gro


----------



## Bkimbel42

Haha my father had got two weeks off of work starting November 6th, so we are still trying to figure out his patterns and hopefully he can get on him! We've both been after him for a while! This is the 3rd year running I'm guessing he's a 6 year old 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

Rutman69 said:


> No chasing yet in hocking but caught this buck hitting a scrape line and let the carbon spyder so some work at 35 yards [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji457]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the buck rutman69!! He's a stud! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Bkimbel42 said:


> Haha my father had got two weeks off of work starting November 6th, so we are still trying to figure out his patterns and hopefully he can get on him! We've both been after him for a while! This is the 3rd year running I'm guessing he's a 6 year old
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Copy that, and good luck to him! Would love to see his hero pic with that buck. Of course, if he does change his mind, I'll be ready. Lol.


----------



## Bwana

hdrking2003 said:


> Haven't you been reading all of the recent posts?? We are all Helix's minions because we respect him and what he did here with the true rut thread for the past so many years. *You are the only one who can't see that, except for maybe Bwana, but he can't help it, he's from PA. Lol.* The ONLY reason your copy cat thread had more posts is because you started it dam near mid summer, and if you look back hardly any of the usual participants of the Ohio rut thread made comments there. Except for the usuals that were asking you why you felt the need to steal the thread. Without Helix's minions, the rut thread doesn't exist. It's all good, you continue to be a superstar in your own mind, and we will continue to see right through you. Flame on!!


Hey now !!! :teeth: I do live in PA, but spend all year in Ohio scouting/playing/hanging out...originally from the Great state of Indiana. I leave for my 3 week midwest hunt tomorrow morning, starting in Ohio(Guernsey Co.)...let's talk rutting bucks and killing deer :thumbs_up leave the Kardashian drama chit to the women watching TV.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Agree 100% 



Bwana said:


> Hey now !!! :teeth: I do live in PA, but spend all year in Ohio scouting/playing/hanging out...originally from the Great state of Indiana. I leave for my 3 week midwest hunt tomorrow morning, starting in Ohio(Guernsey Co.)...let's talk rutting bucks and killing deer :thumbs_up leave the Kardashian drama chit to the women watching TV.


----------



## hdrking2003

Bwana said:


> Hey now !!! :teeth: I do live in PA, but spend all year in Ohio scouting/playing/hanging out...originally from the Great state of Indiana. I leave for my 3 week midwest hunt tomorrow morning, starting in Ohio(Guernsey Co.)...let's talk rutting bucks and killing deer [emoji106] leave the Kardashian drama chit to the women watching TV.


Yeah, I know buddy, low blow but couldn't help myself. Lol. I know you're a good dude and big contributor. Wishing you the best of luck this year too!


----------



## Bwana

hdrking2003 said:


> Yeah, I know buddy, low blow but couldn't help myself. Lol. I know you're a good dude and big contributor. Wishing you the best of luck this year too!


I don't blame ya, I'd have taken the shot too :set1_rolf2:

My Dad used to say "never kick a man when he's down", well I wasn't down so kick me hard while you can :shade:

Good luck to you also this year hdrking, and everyone be safe out there.


----------



## flathead

Tiggie and Helix sound like a married couple. If they are not married to each other maybe they should be.


----------



## Nate W

Y'all need to take this drama to Facebook or somewhere else, the men are trying to talk hunting here, haha. 


In all seriousness I seen a nice 140 8 point checking scrapes and doe bedding areas last night about 6:15 in Allen country. Good luck this weekend guys!!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Looks like a cool weather day today, and then a warm front for Saturday through Wednesday with cooler temps from Thursday through the 15 day forecast. 

Still figuring on coming up Monday and hunting through the warm weather into the good temps.


----------



## hdrking2003

At the gym right now thinking bout how long of a day its gonna be at work today, lol. Looks like a PERFECT day to be in a tree before the warm front pushes thru. Good luck to the lucky ones out there today! I'll get to join ya'll tomorrow!!


----------



## Timinator

Smacked a doe last night in Montgomery County. Eating the last of my deer jerky from last year, so I had to do it!


----------



## BBD1984

This has had to be one of the best Pre Ruts we've had in a while. With the weather, it's been very ideal. If you've got a good wind and you know there are good deer around. A short rattling sequence(20 secs) and some grunting right before sunset...is a great way to fill your tag now! I'll be on doe patrol the rest of the year...no doubt I'll prob see a 200" deer now...lol. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

I had to commit all week to teaching just because of coaching high school football. I really wanted to take Tuesday and sit all day. Now to reality, I have my last game tonight and headed down to Fairfield County for the weekend. Temps say the highs will be mid 70's, I am hoping they are off but either way it should still be good. I have cams to check and have had so studs on cam this summer/fall. Thanks to all for the updates on movement! My big question for the board, do I take next Friday 4th off or Monday the 7th?? I have the 10, 11, 12 ,13 so just trying to decide what other day to take. I am thinking the 4th because of the warm weather front that is coming to the end and hunt the first start of the cold front. Thoughts??


----------



## helix33

Rutman69 said:


> No chasing yet in hocking but caught this buck hitting a scrape line and let the carbon spyder so some work at 35 yards [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji457]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice buck man, congratulations! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

hdrking2003 said:


> Truth! I know Tim likes his HHA's, and I'm a Spot Hogg guy, both are as good as it gets. Black gold and CBE are some other strong options.


Well said, my sentiments as well and I've owned all of the mentioned sights.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Congrats Rutman.....that's a stud




Tim


----------



## kstewart91190

I'm sure this is a long shot but does anyone on here hunt the delaware state park?


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Truth! I know Tim likes his HHA's, and I'm a Spot Hogg guy, both are as good as it gets. Black gold and CBE are some other strong options.


 Yep clint knows Im a hha guy, but the other sights that clint mention are good ones too....and I will add another one axcel sights.


Tim


----------



## helix33

Tim/OH said:


> Yep clint knows Im a hha guy, but the other sights that clint mention are good ones too....and I will add another one axcel sights.
> 
> 
> Tim


Yea, all of these are proven winners.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

kstewart91190 said:


> I'm sure this is a long shot but does anyone on here hunt the delaware state park?


Been there a couple of times.. there are some great spots.. Its unique because there are crop fields in the hunting areas of the park.
Outside of gun season, barely saw another hunter while I was there.


----------



## hdrking2003

Look what one of my co workers had right off his back porch this morning! Said he took the pic from about 30 yards away(looks a bit further to me). The buck didn't even care, cause as you can see in the right side of the pic, he had other things on his mind. That boy is a MULE!! He's a HUGE 8. Right inside city limits too!! I knew today would be a good one.


----------



## mathews8pt

irishhacker said:


> Been there a couple of times.. there are some great spots.. Its unique because there are crop fields in the hunting areas of the park.
> Outside of gun season, barely saw another hunter while I was there.


You are probably talking about the Delaware Wildlife area, thats a totally different area then the state park as far as rules go.

Saw a 2.5-3.5 year old cruise through and make a new scrape 100 yards behind my house last night. Picking up new deer on cam that seem to be cruising through.


----------



## The Phantom

Taking off at noon today. Hope to catch an early riser late afternoon.


----------



## lutzweiser

Vacation from Nov 2nd until Nov 14th. Ive been staying out of woods with these warm temps this year. But plan on living in my tree stand for those 12 days. Anyone hunting columbiana county this year, seeing anything?


----------



## mathews8pt

lutzweiser said:


> Vacation from Nov 2nd until Nov 14th. Ive been staying out of woods with these warm temps this year. But plan on living in my tree stand for those 12 days. Anyone hunting columbiana county this year, seeing anything?


Man, there has been a ton of cold fronts this october. Its been one of the best octobers i can remember. I understand staying out of an area until it gets good, but i feel like this October has given us some opportunities. Good luck on your vaca, i blew most of mine on an elk hunt this year.


----------



## lutzweiser

mathews8pt said:


> Man, there has been a ton of cold fronts this October. Its been one of the best Octobers i can remember. I understand staying out of an area until it gets good, but i feel like this October has given us some opportunities. Good luck on your vaca, i blew most of mine on an elk hunt this year.


23 days at or above normal averages for the month of October. Only 2 days in the 30's (35 and 39) according to ACCU Weather.


----------



## mathews8pt

lutzweiser said:


> 23 days at or above normal averages for the month of October. Only 2 days in the 30's (35 and 39) according to ACCU Weather.


Your looking at the big picture, i said cold fronts. Multiple occasions with around 15* temps drops in 24hours. Looks like way more then 2 days with a actual high under the average high. That makes for good hunting typically. Honestly i like when guys write October off, less people tramping around the woods.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Wow.. pretty cool eye opener how deer in the city become so fearless


----------



## lutzweiser

mathews8pt said:


> View attachment 4994737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your looking at the big picture, i said cold fronts. Multiple occasions with around 15* temps drops in 24hours. Looks like way more then 2 days with a actual high under the average high. That makes for good hunting typically. Honestly i like when guys write October off, less people tramping around the woods.


I remember 3 cold fronts in particular. Teenage daughters Homecoming night, she was on the court, kinda hard to miss that. Senior night where I had to walk her out on the field, and cross country regionals. Dang kids ruin everything. But now my vacation is starting and I'm dealing with 70 degrees agsin.


----------



## Tiggie_00

No doubt, I took a 153" early last season and soon as the January cold and snow hit.. 160 165 170s in the field. I'm holding out this year. 



BBD1984 said:


> This has had to be one of the best Pre Ruts we've had in a while. With the weather, it's been very ideal. If you've got a good wind and you know there are good deer around. A short rattling sequence(20 secs) and some grunting right before sunset...is a great way to fill your tag now! I'll be on doe patrol the rest of the year...no doubt I'll prob see a 200" deer now...lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> No doubt, I took a 153" early last season and soon as the January cold and snow hit.. 160 165 170s in the field. I'm holding out this year.


Yeah I'll be a little more picky next year, especially since I've picked up some really good spots to hunt. Had some awesome pics this summer...I was a little trigger happy this season cause I ate my buck tag last year....wasn't going to let that happen again. Wonder why other states are capable of having 2 buck limit, but not Ohio???

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Yeah I'll be a little more picky next year, especially since I've picked up some really good spots to hunt. Had some awesome pics this summer...I was a little trigger happy this season cause I ate my buck tag last year....wasn't going to let that happen again. Wonder why other states are capable of having 2 buck limit, but not Ohio???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


We turn into a 2 buck state, and we are no longer a big buck paradise.....IMHO


----------



## chaded

hdrking2003 said:


> We turn into a 2 buck state, and we are no longer a big buck paradise.....IMHO


I agree.


----------



## hdrking2003

I ate my buck tag last year too, and have no problem doing it again if I don't see the "right one". It does suck, no doubt, but it is a restriction I have put on myself. I will not change that. Same for not shooting little ones or mamas with babies. Just how I hunt.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> I ate my buck tag last year too, and have no problem doing it again if I don't see the "right one". It does suck, no doubt, but it is a restriction I have put on myself. I will not change that. Same for not shooting little ones or mamas with babies. Just how I hunt.


So your Pro-Life.....good work!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> So your Pro-Life.....good work!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol, I don't know if I would call it that, but I definitely like to maximize my venison to tag ratio though.:hungry::thumbs_up

I have also shot a mama once in the past where the lil one's stuck around her laying dead on the ground, and I didn't like the feeling I had in my gut. I'm a pretty tough dude, and I am a hunter to the core, but I am not heartless. I have my reasons, and they make sense to me.:cheers:


----------



## hdrking2003

Tiggie_00 said:


> *Wow.. pretty cool eye opener how deer in the city become so fearless
> *


That's the truth. That guy sees bucks like that in his back yard all the time, especially this time of year. He is right at the edge of city limits(literally right on the line), and there a huge chunk of woods that basically butts up to his yard, and some big ag fields literally within eye sight of there. It's like a country setting at the edge of town. I told him that I'm kicking his azz the next time he sees a buck like that out back and doesn't at least send me a text saying "grab your bow". Lol.


----------



## AmishMan007

Rutman69 said:


> No chasing yet in hocking but caught this buck hitting a scrape line and let the carbon spyder so some work at 35 yards [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji457]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice buck rutman!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

hdrking2003 said:


> I ate my buck tag last year too, and have no problem doing it again if I don't see the "right one". It does suck, no doubt, but it is a restriction I have put on myself. I will not change that. Same for not shooting little ones or mamas with babies. Just how I hunt.


++1


----------



## wmn2

hdrking2003 said:


> I ate my buck tag last year too, and have no problem doing it again if I don't see the "right one". It does suck, no doubt, but it is a restriction I have put on myself. I will not change that. Same for not shooting little ones or mamas with babies. Just how I hunt.


I was the same way when I lived there. Didn't mind taking a couple does to let the bucks grow. Only have 4 days to hunt there with my dad at the end of the month so I probably won't be too picky this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

wmn2 said:


> I was the same way when I lived there. Didn't mind taking a couple does to let the bucks grow. Only have 4 days to hunt there with my dad at the end of the month so I probably won't be too picky this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck to you, and thank you for your service!! Hoo rah!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hdrking2003 said:


> Truth! I know Tim likes his HHA's, and I'm a Spot Hogg guy, both are as good as it gets. Black gold and CBE are some other strong options.


I like the Black Gold Ascent Ambush....


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Been in the stand for a little over an hour haven't seen anything but squirrels lol.....Monroe county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58




----------



## jimmyfunk60

HOYT_MUZZY58 said:


> Been in the stand for a little over an hour haven't seen anything but squirrels lol.....Monroe county
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, one yearling doe and about 1000 annoying squirrels. Going to have to start hunting them...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## escapeVelocity

Anyone using estrous?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rutman69

I had code blue out over the scrap when I killed my buck smelling it Monday night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Did a little bit of scouting this afternoon and found a ton of rubs and a scrape. Put a camera out over the scrape. Excited to see what's working the scrape.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

My target buck on his feet at night still....lots more nighttime movement now.


----------



## wmn2

hdrking2003 said:


> Good luck to you, and thank you for your service!! Hoo rah!!


Thank you on both accounts. 

My dad went out tonight and saw 6. 4 does and 2 smaller bucks chasing the 4 all over. The young boys seem to be getting into it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana

The weather forecast has gone to crap for next week, close to 80 hi's & 60's lows


----------



## The Phantom

Sat from 2 until almost 7. Had a small 6 point come by at 35 yards. Told my wife I let it walk, I've shot bigger does!


----------



## Hower08

Seen two bucks cruising tonight. The one was going to get shot p&y class 10 pt. 40 yards to thick to shoot. The other was a very young deer with an averaged sized left side and 2 or 3 spikes sticking straight up maby 12 inches each on his right side


----------



## onlyaspike

Went out tonight with my daughter.....saw 5 different bucks...biggest one was 115"....she did an amazing job holding off.....slightly quartering too shot about 33 yrds away.....she really impressed me tonight . The bucks are cruising, but no real hard rut activity in my woods that I see.....scrapes are popping up, I didn't see any chasing....just bucks scent checking does so far.


----------



## escapeVelocity

Rutman69 said:


> I had code blue out over the scrap when I killed my buck smelling it Monday night
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear. I always hate to bust it out too early and spoke the doe. 
Nice buck btw!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## edw_oh

My first sighting this season of a buck actively chasing a doe tonight.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

jimmyfunk60 said:


> Same here, one yearling doe and about 1000 annoying squirrels. Going to have to start hunting them...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen....I ended the night watching a descent 8 point push a doe around but she wasn't ready gonna try again over some biologic maximum in the morning.....Monroe County


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

My gear is ready to go for tomorrow morning...cant wait....this will be my second hunt of the season.



Tim


----------



## byg

Saw 4 doe in a field behind my house at last light, and waited to see if a buck showed up and sure enough a monster came flying through the field chasing them. Unfortunately its in the city and cant hunt it. :angry::angry:


----------



## chaded

Bwana said:


> The weather forecast has gone to crap for next week, close to 80 hi's & 60's lows


I know, it's crazy. 80 degrees in November. That's Ohio for you though.


----------



## jeff25

went for a drive the last hour of daylight and saw a 120" 8 crossing a field


----------



## wmn2

hdrking2003 said:


> That's the truth. That guy sees bucks like that in his back yard all the time, especially this time of year. He is right at the edge of city limits(literally right on the line), and there a huge chunk of woods that basically butts up to his yard, and some big ag fields literally within eye sight of there. It's like a country setting at the edge of town. I told him that I'm kicking his azz the next time he sees a buck like that out back and doesn't at least send me a text saying "grab your bow". Lol.


If he's in lorain county, the only place I know of is North Ridgeville that's no hunting. There's some big bucks there. I lived in Elyria until I was 12 and then we moved to the very southwestern part of lorain county so I know that area pretty well. We used to drive through North Ridgeville and see flocks of turkeys in peoples yards and stuff all the time as well.


----------



## sfhunter

Who can tell me what the acorn crop is like this year in the hocking/Athens county area? They were non existent last year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rutman69

Acorns are very good this year in hocking county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I jist got settle in the tree....its windy smh.

Licking County....



Tim


----------



## sfhunter

Rutman69 said:


> Acorns are very good this year in hocking county
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks rutman69
That's great news! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdurb1327

Going out this afternoon Columbiana County. Not liking this warm weather for today but when hunting time is limited it's better to be out than not. 


Bowtech Experience and Ten Point Wicked Ridge Invader


----------



## ohiohunter02

tdurb1327 said:


> Going out this afternoon Columbiana County. Not liking this warm weather for today but when hunting time is limited it's better to be out than not.
> 
> 
> Bowtech Experience and Ten Point Wicked Ridge Invader


What part of Columbiana Cnty you in? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Just had a doe and her 2 fawns show up at my trophy rock site....man they came out of no where...was looking behind me and when I turned around they were right there.



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Hower08

Overslept thismorning woke up at 630 FML will be back out this evening where i seen a shooter last night


----------



## irishhacker

Overslept for work..occasionally..

Overslept for hunting...never!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

A small buck just came through...looked like a 2 yr old

Still windy out here 



Tim




Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## irishhacker

Nothing moving in darke county 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

irishhacker said:


> Overslept for work..occasionally..
> 
> Overslept for hunting...never!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


It happens lol.


----------



## corybrown50

Trying out a new stand site this morning. Neighbor clanking antlers and blowing his horn and popping his can..... Maybe he'll scare them my way. I guess I'll just sit quiet today:sunglasses:. I brought some to tickle, but he was doing a 5 minute brawl..... Best buck I saw last year was one he scared over to me leaving early on his quad.


----------



## mosh22

Tim/OH said:


> Just had a doe and her 2 fawns show up at my trophy rock site....man they came out of no where...was looking behind me and when I turned around they were right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Its funny how they almost move like ghosts..one minute you glassed 300 yards around you and see nothing then 10 seconds later they are 20 yards from you.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

Big 8 this morning working scrapes. Used a doe estrous call to bring him into 25 yards but was quartering hard to me. Buggered out when he didn't see the doe. Only deer this morning so far in meigs. Slow compared to previous hunts this year but the temps are climbing. Good luck all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdurb1327

ohiohunter02 said:


> What part of Columbiana Cnty you in?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I hunt down at Highlandtown Wildlife Area


Bowtech Experience and Ten Point Wicked Ridge Invader


----------



## Tim/OH

mosh22 said:


> Its funny how they almost move like ghosts..one minute you glassed 300 yards around you and see nothing then 10 seconds later they are 20 yards from you.


I know man it's crazy lol


Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Pulled my sd card 458 pictures since last sunday.....



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Bwana

Tim/OH said:


> Pulled my sd card 458 pictures since last sunday.....
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


I had 1 card last week with 1750 pics, mainly tree rats & falling leaves lol :teeth:


----------



## Tim/OH

Bwana said:


> I had 1 card last week with 1750 pics, mainly tree rats & falling leaves lol :teeth:


That sucks lol.....I just checked the pictures and it was nothing but does and bucks...no shooters.

The sun did trigger the cam about 10-15 times also



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Bwana

Tim/OH said:


> That sucks lol.....I just checked the pictures and it was nothing but does and bucks...no shooters.
> 
> The sun did trigger the cam about 10-15 times also
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


I need to learn from my mistakes, constantly forgetting the facing North format...hundreds of pics messed up and triggered by sunrise/sunset. Sometimes the location doesn't give me many options on location and camera placement.

Good luck


----------



## z7master167

Seen what looked like a big buck walking to my stand before daylight. Then had a 120"ish 8 pt go thru at the break of day, then 2 does around 9. Dad seen a big 8 and small 10 this morning and 3 does


----------



## escapeVelocity

This morning was very active in Muskingum. 8 doe and 4 young bucks. One was a big wide one.....like the one I shot and couldn't find! So maybe he is alive. I didn't see him so I couldn't verify. My buddy said he was a good one tho. 
There was only a small 8 that seemed to be chasing or following a doe. Some bucks seem to be ampted up than the older ones. Maybe once the temp drops again it will start up really heavy. 
I will say my grunt brought in most of the bucks this morning.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CattleGuy

saw a 5 pt, 3 does, and a 140 class 10 pt - all before 9:00 AM, then nothing


----------



## clafountain2

This week looks to warm up how's that going to change the deer if any? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana

clafountain2 said:


> This week looks to warm up how's that going to change the deer if any?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's going to screw the pooch in my opinion, hi's near 80/lo's in the 60's...rutting activity will be at night.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Found this for the hot heat


----------



## clafountain2

Bwana said:


> It's going to screw the pooch in my opinion, hi's near 80/lo's in the 60's...rutting activity will be at night.


That's what I was thinking as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana

Tiggie_00 said:


> Found this for the hot heat


[emoji1] 
Great, now I'll need a camouflage beach towel, camo flip flops, and camo Speedo

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## richstang75

Going out tonight but looking forward to vacation...November 5th through 13th here in NW Ohio. Hopefully get it done. Temps are going to drop by the end of next week so looking like good timing. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Hower08

Beans are being picked right now. Going to get in a nice bottom between bed and field


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Got skunked this morning a bunch of Turkey [emoji884] though heading out now hunting the acorns Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Pulled SD cards on 4 cameras.....3422 pics big bucks all night time hitting scrapes and sparring.....Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clafountain2

richstang75 said:


> Going out tonight but looking forward to vacation...November 5th through 13th here in NW Ohio. Hopefully get it done. Temps are going to drop by the end of next week so looking like good timing. Good luck to everyone!


Where at I'm in Findlay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Got day time pics of a few smaller bucks cruising. Two of them at 1230 and 230 this afternoo


----------



## hdrking2003

I feel like a freaking pendulum out here this evening! Having a hell of a time trying to stay awake in the heat too.
Hopefully gonna see some action soon to help get the blood pumping!


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR

It has been a sloooooow day.....


----------



## mathews_rage

If I were to close my eyes in my stand...my guess is its opening weekend


----------



## clafountain2

All buck pics at night, any thought? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Stabilizer Led Flashlight, great for **** hunting











http://www.redsgear.com/nap-apache-...intid=200720&gclid=CIqwyOf9gNACFQSBaQodmcwGbg



clafountain2 said:


> All buck pics at night, any thought?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Bwana said:


> I need to learn from my mistakes, constantly forgetting the facing North format...hundreds of pics messed up and triggered by sunrise/sunset. Sometimes the location doesn't give me many options on location and camera placement.
> 
> Good luck


 Ive learned from my mistakes too, because the worst feeling is when you check your camera and its full of pictures of the sun going up and down lol....it kills the batteries fast too and yes sometimes location dictates how you can face your camera.

Good luck,
Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Took the afternoon off will be back first thing in the morning...




Tim


----------



## onuredneck707

These temps and wind are no good, but just my luck tonight would be when the big one comes by and I wouldn't be here. OSU game on dvr, but I don't know if I will want to push play on this one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgaspari

onuredneck707 said:


> These temps and wind are no good, but just my luck tonight would be when the big one comes by and I wouldn't be here. OSU game on dvr, but I don't know if I will want to push play on this one...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better to just hit erase and be done with it


----------



## Bwana

Tim/OH said:


> Ive learned from my mistakes too, because the worst feeling is when you check your camera and its full of pictures of the sun going up and down lol....it kills the batteries fast too and yes sometimes location dictates how you can face your camera.
> 
> Good luck,
> Tim


I run all Eneloops, so dead batteries are never an issue for me, I left 6 cameras up for 7 months in the off season...all still going, but way too many pics to go thru :smile:


----------



## Tim/OH

Bwana said:


> I run all Eneloops, so dead batteries are never an issue for me, I left 6 cameras up for 7 months in the off season...all still going, but way too many pics to go thru [emoji2]


Yeah I run sanyo eneloops in both my homebrew....been using them for several yrs will not use anything else...great rechargeables.



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

The dead batteries that I mention was in my old 35mm camera days lol.



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

Saw quite a show from about 5:30 till dark, but nothing worth shooting. 2 of the 8 does out in the alfalfa field were running and jumping around like bucking broncos with their mouths wide open. Then 2 lil basket rack 8's came in and started chasing all of them around, grunting and panting. At one point they were all running around in circles, like they were at the horse track. Felt like putting my bet down on one of em, lol. No big boys tho, but was still a fun sit. That was southern Richland Co. Back in the tree, and back in Knox Co, tomorrow before sunrise.


----------



## medicsnoke

First shooter buck I've gotten in daylight. Well he was a shooter before he broke a damn g4


----------



## TheKingofKings

The warm weather is gone Thursday....but this warm front sucks.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

This am while working i watched a smaller 10 chasing does all over a cut bean field. Auglaize county

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Been in the tree for about 15 min.....still a little windy like yesterday smh.



Tim



Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## PABBD

Dont let this warm weather discourage you. We have waited all year for November. The doe go into esterous if it's hot or cold and the Bucks respond. When its time it's time. I don't know about you but I never told my lovely wife that she would have to wait because it's too hot out! If we waited for the perfect weather we would barely hunt. 

Tomorrows drop in temp will be really good. As for me I'll be in my light weight gear swaying in a tree in Carroll County this afternoon. 

Good luck!








Nov 1,2015 3:55pm 74 degrees and sunny


----------



## Hower08

Been in stand 20 min or so. Its hot to


----------



## JakeZ7

tdurb1327 said:


> ohiohunter02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of Columbiana Cnty you in?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I hunt down at Highlandtown Wildlife Area
> 
> 
> Bowtech Experience and Ten Point Wicked Ridge Invader
Click to expand...

That's where I live and hunt.


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Been in the tree for about 15 min.....still a little windy like yesterday smh.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


We'll keep the wind down there in Licking Co, lol. Pretty calm here in SE Knox. Pretty pleasant morning. Hopefully the front pushing thru will get them on their feet today. Good luck all!


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> We'll keep the wind down there in Licking Co, lol. Pretty calm here in SE Knox. Pretty pleasant morning. Hopefully the front pushing thru will get them on their feet today. Good luck all!


The winds have since calm lol....but it is a pleasant morning though.

About to do a light rattle sequence...



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BBD1984

If you're sitting down wind of some deer sign(rubs, scrapes).... I wouldn't even let him know you're there. Just my suggestion. This time of year they'll periodically come through and do some sent check on their scrapes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Congrats pretty awesome buck.. 




PABBD said:


> Dont let this warm weather discourage you. We have waited all year for November. The doe go into esterous if it's hot or cold and the Bucks respond. When its time it's time. I don't know about you but I never told my lovely wife that she would have to wait because it's too hot out! If we waited for the perfect weather we would barely hunt.
> 
> Tomorrows drop in temp will be really good. As for me I'll be in my light weight gear swaying in a tree in Carroll County this afternoon.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 5001097
> 
> Nov 1,2015 3:55pm 74 degrees and sunny


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> If you're sitting down wind of some deer sign(rubs, scrapes).... I wouldn't even let him know you're there. Just my suggestion. This time of year they'll periodically come through and do some sent check on their scrapes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Im assuming that this was for me....not downwind of scrapes and rubs...my area(10 acres) is in the middle of 2 block of woods one on each side of me....they have to come through my area to get from one block of woods to the other and also to get to the corn field...the bigger block of woods are to my left and Ive pulled several bucks out of them woods with my calling, and also there is small area on my property that is a doe bedding area...Im about 70 yds from that....also there is a old country road on each side of me that separates me from each block of woods (speed limit 25mph)....so if you think about it my area is like a big rectangle....hope you understand this.



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## z7master167

Had one blow at me before daylight, haven't seen any deet though, buddy missed a yote. I can literally look in any direction and count 8 to 10 rubs. Lawrence county


----------



## Tim/OH

A half rack 8pt just cruised through.....




Tim


----------



## irishhacker

No deer moving in preble yet

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Tired of all the ads in this thread.ukey:
And look at the bottle..."A local Secret"---- Hawaiian Ingredients.:shade:




Tiggie_00 said:


> Found this for the hot heat


----------



## The Phantom

Stay on topic.
This is the 2016 OHIO RUT thread






Tiggie_00 said:


> Stabilizer Led Flashlight, great for **** hunting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.redsgear.com/nap-apache-...intid=200720&gclid=CIqwyOf9gNACFQSBaQodmcwGbg


----------



## BBD1984

The Phantom said:


> Stay on topic.
> This is the 2016 OHIO RUT thread


GO TRUMP!! 

That's for you Phantom lol 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Still posting that bs smh....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## tim1676

Haven't seen anything moving in Greene co this morning


----------



## jlh42581

Thinking about coming out end of the week. Might do some map work and decide.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

After reading about everyone getting skunked I don't feel to bad about going back to bed when I saw 65 degrees at 5:30 this morning. Going to check cameras now


----------



## Mao

Watched what I would estimate as a 150" 10 point come by me at 5:20 in the heat yesterday evening. He wasn't nose down running a doe trail hard, but was very interested in it and only looked when I grunted and snort wheezed at him as he proceeded on his way. Coshocton County


----------



## IrishHunter1

I've never had success with the snort wheeze during the pre-rut. Is there a trick to it as far as when to use it & to grunt before/after? I'm sure I'm using it incorrectly.


----------



## Tiggie_00

It was an Ohio heat wave joke. If you have a problem with it? Leave  Taaaa daaaaaaa ? Did he disappear? Hahaha



The Phantom said:


> Stay on topic.
> This is the 2016 OHIO RUT thread


----------



## hdrking2003

Well, after one lonely doe just outside of range this morning, I decided to get down round 10:30 for a nap. Was up too late watching the Tribe whoop azz. Go Tribe! Just woke up in my truck and was getting ready to head out to a different stand for this new wind, and now it's pouring! Well chit!! Hopefully it'll let up soon. I'll sit through a sprinkle or too, but not a downpour like this.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hdrking2003 said:


> Well, after one lonely doe just outside of range this morning, I decided to get down round 10:30 for a nap. Was up too late watching the Tribe whoop azz. Go Tribe! Just woke up in my truck and was getting ready to head out to a different stand for this new wind, and now it's pouring! Well chit!! Hopefully it'll let up soon. I'll sit through a sprinkle or too, but not a downpour like this.


Where ya at that it's raining?


----------



## hdrking2003

SE corner of Knox Co


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Ok, dry as a bone here in Meigs and 77... ugh


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Ok, dry as a bone here in Meigs and 77... ugh


It's headed that way, looks to be moving SE on the radar with more to come. Good news is the temp has dropped to 62 already here.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

We need it.....


----------



## Tiggie_00

60F here + rain for the next 2 hrs. Just north of Cincy and N wind


----------



## hdrking2003

Well, the rain has died down here and might give it a go now. Even tho the radar looks like crap for the next couple hours. I guess we will see.


----------



## lutzweiser

60 and light rain in Columbiana Co. Lots of fresh scrapes and rubs but cameras still show all night time movement in my area


----------



## jlh42581

IrishHunter1 said:


> I've never had success with the snort wheeze during the pre-rut. Is there a trick to it as far as when to use it & to grunt before/after? I'm sure I'm using it incorrectly.


It's the hail Mary I have nothing to lose he's leaving call. Do it when they are not looking your way.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

IrishHunter1 said:


> I've never had success with the snort wheeze during the pre-rut. Is there a trick to it as far as when to use it & to grunt before/after? I'm sure I'm using it incorrectly.


2nd biggest buck I killed I called in with snort wheeze. He was cruising a scrape line, i tried calling, the can and buck roar and he paid no attention. I done a snort wheeze and he immediately turned and started trotting straight at me, grunting every breath and he stopped 30yds below me


----------



## Tim/OH

Hmmm there was a reason I stayed in this afternoon......rain.

It's pouring where I live.



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Bwana

Rain's moving thru in waves, heavy, drizzle, stops, pour, drizzle...temps have dropped 10 degrees, but the heat will be kicking on Tue/Wed. This evening and tomorrow should be good, haven't seen any buttons cruising around by themselves yet.


----------



## hdrking2003

Was in the stand about 30 mins, and then the clouds opened up. After sitting in a downpour for 40 mins, I had enough. Of course by the time I got back to my truck it had all but stopped. Effing Mother Nature can be such a biotch sometimes!! Lol.


----------



## mosh22

Rain pushed through, winds calm from north and temp is dipping into low 50s in Medina county. Hoping bucks check this fresh scrape and rub line I am near tonight


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Hunted yesterday evening grunted I a small 4pt he was grunting his head off then he started bumping some does.....Monroe County


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullybbq

I'm heading up to Jackson County on wednesday morning from Florida. I will be hunting from Nov3rd-13th this year on public land. We will be hunting Cooper Hollow area. I'm hoping we are not coming up to early this year. Hopefully the RUT is in full effect.


----------



## lutzweiser

Just got in the stand, Columbiana County, Rogers. 1st time in this stand this year. It's a cut hay field with lots of glover in it. And it's 75 yards from a gated community (lake tomahawk). The lake is being over run with deer, I'm hoping a few wonder into this field tonight


----------



## Bbrodzinski

Buck my buddy shot in columbiana county on the 27th at about 6:25pm 4 days after getting him on cam


----------



## BigLoo8

Had a 2.5 year old 120" eight cruise through last night in Pike County about a half hour before dark. Woke up to find two of our trail cameras beaten, smashed, holes shot in, and obviously the cards gone. Neeedless to say, not a very good day.


----------



## Darrens6601

BigLoo8 said:


> Had a 2.5 year old 120" eight cruise through last night in Pike County about a half hour before dark. Woke up to find two of our trail cameras beaten, smashed, holes shot in, and obviously the cards gone. Neeedless to say, not a very good day.


Warm weather brings out all the bone heads .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

High pressure, Temps dropped 15 degrees...hoping for a good night in preble...only saw turkeys so far

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana

BigLoo8 said:


> Had a 2.5 year old 120" eight cruise through last night in Pike County about a half hour before dark. Woke up to find two of our trail cameras beaten, smashed, holes shot in, and obviously the cards gone. Neeedless to say, not a very good day.


Idiots, what do people get from that ?


----------



## hdrking2003

Bwana said:


> Idiots, what do people get from that ?


It's not what they get, it's more about what they don't get.......they don't get in trouble for trespassing. Worthless scumbags!! I've had 2 cams stolen in the past 3 years, one cam was consistently getting picks of some REAL big deer including a 212" monster. Was my favorite cam too. I'm still ready to beat somebody's azz over that one.


----------



## Tim/OH

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 5002849
> 
> 
> Just got in the stand, Columbiana County, Rogers. 1st time in this stand this year. It's a cut hay field with lots of glover in it. And it's 75 yards from a gated community (lake tomahawk). The lake is being over run with deer, I'm hoping a few wonder into this field tonight


That's a beautiful scene  


Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

I should have went out this evening smh....



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Bwana

hdrking2003 said:


> It's not what they get, it's more about what they don't get.......they don't get in trouble for trespassing. Worthless scumbags!! I've had 2 cams stolen in the past 3 years, one cam was consistently getting picks of some REAL big deer including a 212" monster. Was my favorite cam too. I'm still ready to beat somebody's azz over that one.


True, and I don't blame you..I've never had a camera or stand stolen or messed with, I only hunt private land in 4 states...someone messes with my stuff(or my son's)I'll get pissed too, people never cease to amaze me. I always feel bad for guys that have problems, can't image wasting my season looking for DB's instead of enjoying hunting.


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> I should have went out this evening smh....
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Was thinking I shoulda waited just a little bit longer in the rain, or went back out after it passed thru. It was a miserable downpour tho! It is what it is, can't go back now. Got a lot of time off coming up, so I guess I can live with it. Kinda nice watching some football too, at least that's what I'll keep telling myself to rationalize it, lol.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Just saw a 130-140 10 point along the road with a doe on my way into work. Just outside scio Ohio Harrison/ Carroll County.. pulled my cams at home
Today where I take kids out and had almost double the amount of pictures this week. Some bucks showing up during day time.. I'm off the 31,1,2, going to try and kid kids on one at night. Then I'm off the 6-12 and 17-23 to try and get myself one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Bwana said:


> True, and I don't blame you..I've never had a camera or stand stolen or messed with, I only hunt private land in 4 states...someone messes with my stuff(or my son's)I'll get pissed too, people never cease to amaze me. I always feel bad for guys that have problems, can't image wasting my season looking for DB's instead of enjoying hunting.


That's the worst part.....I only hunt private land too. Thieves, and trespassers are everywhere, and they have no boundaries. I'm getting red-faced just thinking about it!!😠


----------



## Bwana

hdrking2003 said:


> That's the worst part.....I only hunt private land too. Thieves, and trespassers are everywhere, and they have no boundaries. I'm getting red-faced just thinking about it!!��


Wow that's BS, I'd sign post that land with the permission of the owner and spend all year catching them on the property. A couple trips to the local magistrate and they'd find a new place to play, people have no respect for property rights...no wonder so many farmers turn hunters down.

PS: Just saw a little scrub 6 pt. pushing 4 does, then off he went alone searching.


----------



## lutzweiser

Would gathering acorns in the woods and placing them around my stand be considered baiting?


----------



## hdrking2003

Bwana said:


> Wow that's BS, I'd sign post that land with the permission of the owner and spend all year catching them on the property. A couple trips to the local magistrate and they'd find a new place to play, people have no respect for property rights...no wonder so many farmers turn hunters down.
> 
> PS: Just saw a little scrub 6 pt. pushing 4 does, then off he went alone searching.


Might have to hurry up and tag out and then hunt trespassers like we hunt yotes!


----------



## BigLoo8

hdrking2003 said:


> It's not what they get, it's more about what they don't get.......they don't get in trouble for trespassing. Worthless scumbags!! I've had 2 cams stolen in the past 3 years, one cam was consistently getting picks of some REAL big deer including a 212" monster. Was my favorite cam too. I'm still ready to beat somebody's azz over that one.


I can understand the taking the sd cards. But destroying the cameras as oppose to taking them makes no sense to me? Money will replace the cameras, but no amount of money will ever fix whatever drives those kind of people to do the things they do. Almost feel bad for them.


----------



## lutzweiser

Skunked. Thought I'd see some movement with the rain clearing out


----------



## billk63

Went out to one of my new stands to clean up some scrub brush after the rain quit. Saw three small bucks crossing cut fields on the way home. Caught a bruiser ten pt on camera last wednesday after dark. He added a little length and mass since our close encounter last year. Never saw this buck but twice last year, once at night about the same date and then searching for does ten days later. My buck tag was filled, but my son needed him to take two more steps at 35yds. Glad to see he made it. Looks like he's got a slight limp on front leg now. Figure him to be 5.5 yrs old, pushing 150 but he needs longer g2s to top it for sure.


----------



## ohiohunter02

This weekend was slow in Columbiana Cnty. Had a small 9pt come through both Friday morning and evening and work a mock scrape that was setup a week ago. Me and a buddy hunt neighboring properties and have a big 7 on camera as of Friday he's just a big 6 but still a shooter in my book.




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## flathead

Hunted one of my better funnels this afternoon. Perfect wind and saw zero deer.


----------



## billk63

billk63 said:


> Went out to one of my new stands to clean up some scrub brush after the rain quit. Saw three small bucks crossing cut fields on the way home. Caught a bruiser ten pt on camera last wednesday after dark. He added a little length and mass since our close encounter last year. Never saw this buck but twice last year, once at night about the same date and then searching for does ten days later. My buck tag was filled, but my son needed him to take two more steps at 35yds. Glad to see he made it. Looks like he's got a slight limp on front leg now. Figure him to be 5.5 yrs old, pushing 150 but he needs longer g2s to top it for sure.


video links from last year and this year

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJqaDdL-qRs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3y_NGLtCDj4


----------



## lutzweiser

I have pics of this guy on 2 different cameras on this property. Found a rub line and scrape line and hung a camera.
3 1/2 years old?


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 5003833
> 
> 
> I have pics of this guy on 2 different cameras on this property. Found a rub line and scrape line and hung a camera.
> 3 1/2 years old?


Wow Lutz! If he's 3 1/2, that's a HUGE 3 1/2!! He'd definitely get an arrow from me if he gets within range!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Moving good tonight.. had a 100" 8 point and a about 135" 9-10pt.. just sneaking through no hot doe


----------



## lutzweiser

hdrking2003 said:


> Wow Lutz! If he's 3 1/2, that's a HUGE 3 1/2!! He'd definitely get an arrow from me if he gets within range!


That's what I'm asking. I was pretty sure he was 3 1/2 or older. Just wanted some 2nd opinions. I'm terrible at aging them


----------



## lutzweiser

I go into full rut when I see Carrie Underwood singing on Sunday night football. Wife came down stairs and saw me rubbing my head on the door jam and wanted to know what the heck I was doing


----------



## flinginairos

Hunted two different places in Meigs this weekend. I didn't see any rutting activity but my dad did see a nice wide ten chasing two does and the buck sign really opened up this weekend. Our big boy finally showed up on cam this weekend after being gone since early September. He came out just after dark right where my dad was sitting lol. This is him









The other place I hunted has a few nice bucks as well including this one. At least 5.5 old. He's moving real close to daylight just hoping to catch up to him in the next two weeks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> That's what I'm asking. I was pretty sure he was 3 1/2 or older. Just wanted some 2nd opinions. I'm terrible at aging them


Yeah I'd say he's at least that, at the very least. Hope you get to see him up close and personal!


----------



## hoytman09

GO TRIBE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

hoytman09 said:


> GO TRIBE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second that!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> I go into full rut when I see Carrie Underwood singing on Sunday night football. Wife came down stairs and saw me rubbing my head on the door jam and wanted to know what the heck I was doing


Lmao!!! I second that too!!

As a Tribe fan, an Eagles fan, and someone that HATES the Cowboys, I'm hoping this turns out to be great night for me.


----------



## Bwana

lutzweiser said:


> I go into full rut when I see Carrie Underwood singing on Sunday night football. Wife came down stairs and saw me rubbing my head on the door jam and wanted to know what the heck I was doing


She's changed a lot since her debut on American Idol


----------



## SkeeterYamaha

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 5003833
> 
> 
> I have pics of this guy on 2 different cameras on this property. Found a rub line and scrape line and hung a camera.
> 3 1/2 years old?



Looks like a 4-1/2 yr old to me


----------



## Tim/OH

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 5003833
> 
> 
> I have pics of this guy on 2 different cameras on this property. Found a rub line and scrape line and hung a camera.
> 3 1/2 years old?


Yeah he's at least 3.5...nice body size.


Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## richstang75

Little 8 cruising last night. Skunked tonight.


----------



## Johnse1619

Shot this guy this morning at 24 yards he came into investigate after I rattled. Went about 50 yards and hit the dirt


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nice one congrats 



Johnse1619 said:


> View attachment 5004425
> 
> Shot this guy this morning at 24 yards he came into investigate after I rattled. Went about 50 yards and hit the dirt


----------



## hdrking2003

Well chit, just my luck!!!! Indians lose and Eagles lose in the same night!! I better be rewarded with a booner this year! Lol. Hopefully the Tribe will close things out Tuesday at home. That's how it should happen anyway.


----------



## irishhacker

hdrking2003 said:


> Well chit, just my luck!!!! Indians lose and Eagles lose in the same night!! I better be rewarded with a booner this year! Lol. Hopefully the Tribe will close things out Tuesday at home. That's how it should happen anyway.


Was a good night for me in the sports world.. Im a huge Cowboys fan.. Im a Reds fan, but rooting for the Cubs since Kyle Schwarber (also a bowhunter) is from our home town.

Was a boring night for me in the Ohio deer woods last night. Conditions felt perfect, yet not a single deer revealed themselves..


----------



## mosh22

Yeah I felt like the front pushing through and 25 degree temp drop in short order was gonna be great..
Not a dang thing was moving. Temps pushing back up over 70 this week. Hoping next weekend they crash ..Even though the prime time has not started yet, I already feel like I am running out of time..


----------



## irishhacker

Looks like starting Thursday, the weather will be in our favor. Temps dropping and pressure rising.. That is a recipe for success..

(Montgomery County Weather)


----------



## 20FeetHigh

Which weather forecast are you using there? I like that it shows pressure forecasts.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Heading to Ohio right now for 2 weeks.


----------



## clafountain2

TheKingofKings said:


> Heading to Ohio right now for 2 weeks.


This week won't be that good until Friday I'd say warm temps but starts to cool down later in the week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

This guy ust showed up last few days so took my buddies boy and he smoked him last night









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Weather its warm or not im hunting,mabey not all day sits but im hunting.it can happen anytime at this time of the year

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## byg

Looks like intellicast


----------



## SkeeterYamaha

billhalljr said:


> This guy ust showed up last few days so took my buddies boy and he smoked him last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Congrats to the young man!


----------



## Sasamafras

20FeetHigh said:


> Which weather forecast are you using there? I like that it shows pressure forecasts.


It's wunderground, much better on comp than in their cell app but u can view in browser on your phone and still see pressure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20FeetHigh

Thanks Sasamafras


----------



## cretor11

Nice morning to sit in the woods..seeing at least one single deer would make it nicer


----------



## hoytman09

Looks like they were hot this morning. Buddy just text and said he had a 150+ at 40 yards with no shot. He also saw a couple other smaller bucks. 
I was going to hunt this morning but wanted to save my vacation for next week. I got a covert at my stand and I Had 6 bucks walk in front of my stand this morning, looks like I screwed up. 
Our number 1 hit list buck got shot by brothers that hunt the property north of us. One rattled it in and shot it, then it ran to his brothers stand and he shot it as well. Waiting for recovery pics but the fact that it's 10:20 seems as if they may be having trouble finding it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Had a little forky cross the road in front of me on the way to work in Cincinnati. I've seen so many does here it is ridiculous. Would love to help thin the heard down here.


----------



## bigpess51

Had a good weekend in the woods. Hunted both the morning and evening yesterday, had something happen to me that I've never seen. I was heading to the stand in the dark, I had 2 young bucks run up on me grunting and carrying on, they must have mistaken me for a doe as I assume they heard me walking in. They got to about 15-20 yards before I started to make a little noise, I got out my cell phone flash light and they were right on me, which then spooked them. Got to admit, it was the first time I was nervous walking in before light. Anyways, I couldn't get to the stand I needed to get to so I sat in what I call the observation stand, overlooks the property and an 80acre crp field. I saw 3 nice bucks and 4 small bucks along with 3 does that morning. 

The evening hunt I got to a stand that was perfect for the wind and close to where I had seen one of the nice bucks bed up in the morning. He ended up getting to 40 yards last night but didn't offer a shot, watched him make a scrape and tear up a few tree's. He was a 9pt that probably would gross close to 150, I think he is a 3.5 year old. New buck to me on the property, I love this time of year when the ghost bucks show up!!


----------



## PABBD

It may not be ideal but the big boys will still be in the pre rut crushing scrapes and scent checking.



clafountain2 said:


> This week won't be that good until Friday I'd say warm temps but starts to cool down later in the week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

Great weekend! Friday while I was on a field trip in Gettysburg I had great movement on camera all day My #1 was there at 4:00 PM and my #2 at 8:30 AM. I hunted last night and as soon as the rain stopped they start moving really We saw 6 bucks including #2 who gets the pass until #1 is down. Not much rut activity besides a little scent checking. 

Happy Halloween!

Sweet November is finally here


----------



## Tim/OH

The Phantom said:


> Or I can watch you take a long walk off a short pier.


 Lmaooooo now that's funny....good one



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

After today I have 4 more days of work and then Im off for like 18 days....whoohoo cant wait.



Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> After today I have 4 more days of work and then Im off for like 18 days....whoohoo cant wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


My Vaca starts Friday.....This is gonna be a loooooooooong 4 days!! I'm gonna be worthless here at work during that time, lol.


----------



## lutzweiser

hdrking2003 said:


> My Vaca starts Friday.....This is gonna be a loooooooooong 4 days!! I'm gonna be worthless here at work during that time, lol.


I work today, and tomorrow then im off for 12 days. But with 75 degrees tomorrow i think ill play my last 18 holes of the year and put the clubs away after that.


----------



## heli-m hunter

hdrking2003 said:


> My Vaca starts Friday.....This is gonna be a loooooooooong 4 days!! I'm gonna be worthless here at work during that time, lol.


4more days for me also then off till the 15th of November


----------



## Tiggie_00

3 different doe and 3 different bucks chasing this morning.. Finally things are heating up.


----------



## hdrking2003

heli-m hunter said:


> 4more days for me also then off till the 15th of November


I have till the 13th! Told my buddies, if I can't get it done in that amount of time, I'm selling all my gear. Lol. Not really tho.


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> My Vaca starts Friday.....This is gonna be a loooooooooong 4 days!! I'm gonna be worthless here at work during that time, lol.


 Yes its going to be a long 4 days lol



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> I have till the 13th! Told my buddies, if I can't get it done in that amount of time, I'm selling all my gear. Lol. Not really tho.


 I have till the 21st to get it done or Im done with bowhunting lol.



Tim


----------



## heli-m hunter

I just hope they hold out for the weekend to start kicking it in high gear for the rut


----------



## hdrking2003

heli-m hunter said:


> I just hope they hold out for the weekend to start kicking it in high gear for the rut


Past few years, my cams have really started lighting up with daytime pics on the 4th, even killed 2 bucks on that exact day in the past, so I am hoping for the same as you. That's also why I took an extra day off for this Friday, hoping the 4th shines again for me.


----------



## chris1309

Anyone hunt NE Ohio? Lake & Geauga county. Just wondering if anyone is seeing anything during the day. Saw a monster in a field saturday night around 10pm, and have 3 new bucks on trail cam, however still early morning or just after dark.


----------



## irishhacker

20FeetHigh said:


> Which weather forecast are you using there? I like that it shows pressure forecasts.


https://www.wunderground.com


----------



## The Phantom

*From 7 - 1*

Had a doe 20 yards from my stand when I walked in this morning.
Had two baldies in the field at 745. Didn't come my way.
Saw two fresh scrapes (dirt was dry and it rained here yesterday) and a new rub on my walk out.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Ive been in stand all day. Seen two nice bucks early one walking across a field and the other nose to the ground both were before 8:00. Nothing since. Today is supposed to be the second best day of the year to hunt according to an article i read in the latest field n stream. I figured it was as good a reason as any to take the day off and sit in the woods all day. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

bmwlife1976 said:


> Ive been in stand all day. Seen two nice bucks early one walking across a field and the other nose to the ground both were before 8:00. Nothing since. Today is supposed to be the second best day of the year to hunt according to an article i read in the latest field n stream. I figured it was as good a reason as any to take the day off and sit in the woods all day.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


Anytime you can spend all day in the woods during the rut is a great day! Halloween definitely second best day but I'd say the 1st choice would be an all day sit when you actually stick a big buck middle of the day while everybody else is either at work or taking a nap!


----------



## arrow179

Just got setup in a brand new spot which is a pinch point between 2 larger blocks of woods and corn field to the south and north of me. Hoping for a good evening the first time in - just set this stand up mid day yesterday in the rain.


----------



## bmwlife1976

arrow179 said:


> Anytime you can spend all day in the woods during the rut is a great day! Halloween definitely second best day but I'd say the 1st choice would be an all day sit when you actually stick a big buck middle of the day while everybody else is either at work or taking a nap!


I couldnt agree more buddy


Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

arrow179 said:


> Just got setup in a brand new spot which is a pinch point between 2 larger blocks of woods and corn field to the south and north of me. Hoping for a good evening the first time in - just set this stand up mid day yesterday in the rain.


Sounds like the place to be. Good luck. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Slow this weekend in Fairfield County. Saw a buck early Saturday morning and that was it. Sunday morning, saw another buck around 830 and that was it. Both were little guys just walking along. Back to school to teach kids while I constantly look at this board and think about my next trip. Hoping the cooler temps and weather breaks it wide open very soon.


----------



## arrow179

Good luck to you too!


----------



## z7hunter11

Anybody in Adams county seeing any action? I hunt in locust grove and my part of the woods hasn't been to active


----------



## Nate W

Anyone getting the decoys out today? I'm thinking about it but don't have much experience using them.


----------



## arrow179

Nate W said:


> Anyone getting the decoys out today? I'm thinking about it but don't have much experience using them.


Buck decoys are better than does. Make sure it's in a somewhat open area. Try to make it as scent free as possible. It needs to be upwind of you. Pre rut is typically better than late. Haven't had much luck late season either. Just try it and experiment. If you don't try it then you will never know how well it might walk for you! Good luck!


----------



## BBD1984

PABBD said:


> Great weekend! Friday while I was on a field trip in Gettysburg I had great movement on camera all day My #1 was there at 4:00 PM and my #2 at 8:30 AM. I hunted last night and as soon as the rain stopped they start moving really We saw 6 bucks including #2 who gets the pass until #1 is down. Not much rut activity besides a little scent checking.
> 
> Happy Halloween!
> 
> Sweet November is finally here


Man I wish I had your discipline

Not many vacations days left....couldn't afford to be too picky. 

Please someone remind me around June to not waste my vacation days:[

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

Been hunting Adam's for last week and half. Moment been slow but starting to pick up. Big boys have banished from cams but lots of big sign. Off till Monday then work a week and off another.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Just had. 2.5 yr old cruising through timber and still have 2 hours til dark


----------



## garman

Around 10am this morning saw a 140+class buck herding a doe and defending here against another very small buck. I was within a 100yds in my truck and neither buck cared. I will be doing all day sits tomorrow though the end of the week. Looks like I picked vacation time right.


----------



## Winter88

this goofy kid just stopped by


----------



## lutzweiser

I hope trick or treaters get the deer moving from around the lake in the last hour


----------



## Tim/OH

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 5007601
> 
> 
> I hope trick or treaters get the deer moving from around the lake in the last hour


 Good luck lutz.....



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Winter88 said:


> View attachment 5007585
> this goofy kid just stopped by


 Lol nice pic....



Tim


----------



## lutzweiser

Nothing but grey and black squirrels tonight.


----------



## nstrut

Winter88 said:


> View attachment 5007585
> this goofy kid just stopped by


Looks like he has you pin-pointed. Not good. Cool pic though.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Looks like you are 8ft off the ground.. lol



Winter88 said:


> View attachment 5007585
> this goofy kid just stopped by


----------



## jemyers10pt

Fellas i was on my way to my sons soccer game and saw an absolute cranker nudging 3 doe in a pasture field. Nose to the ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Had a small 8 running a doe tonight at 1730, Meigs Co.


----------



## jemyers10pt

Gallia county here. Sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trickytross

jemyers10pt said:


> Gallia county here. Sorry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!!! Headed up Thursday night


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Both of my big boys were moving last night around 2000 in the food plot trailing does..


----------



## jemyers10pt

He is heating up man. Ive got lots of mature bucks hitting scrapes on the edge of light both ways. So its just a matter of days now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Same here in Meigs...


----------



## 1sawtooth

Guys I can head up to SE Ohio late this week or wait till the following week. Which should I choose? Beginner hunter looking for experts help. Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jemyers10pt

They will start moving the end of this week. Im heading to Illinois Sunday through Saturday then im off to hunt here the following week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I would come end of this week, November is absolutely magical in the woods!


----------



## Bwana

1sawtooth said:


> Guys I can head up to SE Ohio late this week or wait till the following week. Which should I choose? Beginner hunter looking for experts help. Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The rain quits Thur. morning and the cold front arrived, I'd be here this week if I were you....they'll be rocking.


----------



## helix33

billhalljr said:


> This guy ust showed up last few days so took my buddies boy and he smoked him last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Congratulations to him, nice buck.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## nstrut

Bwana said:


> The rain quits Thur. morning and the cold front arrived, I'd be here this week if I were you....they'll be rocking.


Absolutely. I wouldn't want to miss this weekend and all of next week. That will definitely be the time to pack a lunch and spend some time in the woods.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Sat from dark till dark seen 2. 1 buck 1 doe. Highland county. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Didnt see or jump any deer today at all.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Daughter and I went out at house today had two mature does come in both with twins still on them. 11 year old daughter decided she was only shooting a buck but when she saw a big doe she was ready to shoot one... Until the fawns came up then she changed her mind.. Proud of her, was the right decision fawns were little. Must have been bread really late. Mama doe was pretty smart she kept looking up into trees and eventually circled into my front yard to catch our scent.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

jimmyfunk60 said:


> Daughter and I went out at house today had two mature does come in both with twins still on them. 11 year old daughter decided she was only shooting a buck but when she saw a big doe she was ready to shoot one... Until the fawns came up then she changed her mind.. Proud of her, was the right decision fawns were little. Must have been bread really late. Mama doe was pretty smart she kept looking up into trees and eventually circled into my front yard to catch our scent.
> View attachment 5007993
> View attachment 5008001
> View attachment 5008017
> View attachment 5008025
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


must be nice to hunt in you're back yard...lol


----------



## jimmyfunk60

primal-bow said:


> must be nice to hunt in you're back yard...lol


This spot is just for the kids, I have a 300 acre tree farm behind my house and a swamp down across the road that feeds Atwood lake. It's very convenient, A lot of deer keeps the kids excited and interested and they get to sleep in until last minute before we head for the stand..






daughters first deer she shot last year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

two bucks a 6 and an 8 and 6 does tonight....no chasing....no shots taken.
no dragging or gutting....good hunt!:shade:


----------



## irishhacker

Total of 12 does and 3 bucks....6pt basket.. 8 point basket...and about a 125 8 pt.....amazing hunt....could have shot 4 does..don't want to tag out in Montgomery County on a doe..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## fullerb

Leaving Saturday morning from CT. Hope I picked the right week. I can't wait first trip to Ohio 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

My dad and uncle are headed to open up the camp tomorrow in Meigs County. The rest of is are headed out next Tuesday as we have put youth weekend coming up this weekend in Vermont. 19th year at camp how time flys I was just a 19 year old kid when we got it and now my oldest is 17. Things should start cranking up this weekend. I am the odd ball and love hunting right before and during lock down. Plus most of my biggest bucks have come from the 10th-17th. The 2 biggest we got last year were killed on the 16th and the 19th.


----------



## AmishMan007

What's that app you're using?


----------



## Schneeder

AmishMan007 said:


> What's that app you're using?


Scoutlook.


----------



## AmishMan007

AmishMan007 said:


> What's that app you're using?


Scoutlook?


----------



## hdrking2003

AmishMan007 said:


> Scoutlook?


It's a great app for weather, wind direction, saving stand locations, keeping hunting logs, etc. Best part is its free too!


----------



## Schneeder

AmishMan007 said:


> Scoutlook?


https://www.scoutlookweather.com/


----------



## Tiggie_00

I don't care for scoutlook.. I use a 4.5rated program called Huntstand. Scoutlook only has 3.7 rating.

https://www.google.com/search?q=hun...droid-samsung&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## hdrking2003

Tiggie_00 said:


> I don't care for scoutlook.. I use a 4.5rated program called Huntstand. Scoutlook only has 3.7 rating.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=hun...droid-samsung&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


I have both and much prefer Scoutlook. Ratings on apps are like opinions on bows, everyone's different. That's what's great about using your own brain and picking what works best for you.


----------



## irishhacker

hdrking2003 said:


> I have both and much prefer Scoutlook. Ratings on apps are like opinions on bows, everyone's different. That's what's great about using your own brain and picking what works best for you.


Scoutlook is much more intuitive.. 
Huntstand's interface is kludgy..(im being nice)
However, Huntstand now includes property lines and property owner information.
I have both, I use scoutlook daily and huntstand for the property information.


----------



## TB10

At around 7:00 last night I had a bruiser chase a doe all over a winter wheat field grunting up a storm. At one point they both stopped 40 yards from my tree but it was way past shooting time. I can't get back in the woods until this weekend so chalk me up as being unproductive until then.

Crawford county


----------



## arrow179

Ended up only seeing the 2.5 yr old around 4:45 yesterday evening and then as I came out of the woods there were 6 does munching in the ag field. Maybe should be sitting on the food source as thats where the does are! First sit at the new spot so still working out the details. Hoping to get another stand hung today and maybe get a ground blind setup on the field edge as there aren't any trees that are gonna work that I've found so far. Might be wearing my shorts today as its gonna be warm!


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> I have both and much prefer Scoutlook. Ratings on apps are like opinions on bows, everyone's different. That's what's great about using your own brain and picking what works best for you.


 I prefer scoutlook too....




Tim


----------



## helix33

Scoutlook for me as well.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

Wow you guys dont hunt in the actually woods...using apps and cell phones....I much less get a signal when im on my grounds not much better when in the woods.


----------



## Schneeder

Scoutlook for me too. If I want property lines and owner information there are plenty of other ways to get that with ease.

Weather is setting up for a good thursday evening and perfect friday morning.


----------



## hdrking2003

AXE6Hunter said:


> Wow you guys dont hunt in the actually woods...using apps and cell phones....I much less get a signal when im on my grounds not much better when in the woods.


Lol! Well, I do have a few stands were I am unreachable, but I still check my app before heading in to the woods. That's the great thing about them, you can do your research before getting there. Very accurate too.


----------



## hdrking2003

Schneeder said:


> Scoutlook for me too. If I want property lines and owner information there are plenty of other ways to get that with ease.
> 
> Weather is setting up for a good thursday evening and perfect friday morning.
> 
> View attachment 5009937


I'm telling you guys, I have an amazing feeling about Friday the 4th, as in years past. I have been wrong many times before, and sure I will be wrong many times again, but my gut is telling me that day will be one to watch. Just look at that high pressure spike mid-day, and right after a front!! Cmoooooooon Friday!! Stuck here at work, daydreaming until then.


----------



## shimmon83

i use huntstand, but just downloaded scoutlook. 

what really upsets me... on my home property I'm lucky to catch 2 bars and very spotty 3g service, I have to be outside my house to make or receive calls reliably. 

but when i was hunting a bottom 2 miles deep into wayne national forest, ironton disctrict, i had 4g service!


hope everyone is ready for the next couple weeks, I'm already clearing my calendar as much as possible for weekends and hope to take a day or 2 off work as well!


----------



## shimmon83

hdrking2003 said:


> I'm telling you guys, I have an amazing feeling about Friday the 4th, as in years past. I have been wrong many times before, and sure I will be wrong many times again, but my gut is telling me that day will be one to watch. Just look at that high pressure spike mid-day!! Cmoooooooon Friday!! Stuck here at work, daydreaming until then.


also feeling Friday! winds look to be cooperating to hunt my best stand!


----------



## posco

AXE6Hunter said:


> Wow you guys dont hunt in the actually woods...using apps and cell phones....I much less get a signal when im on my grounds not much better when in the woods.


I had that problem with AT&T but with US Cellular I stay connected.


----------



## Cole Henry

hdrking2003 said:


> I'm telling you guys, I have an amazing feeling about Friday the 4th, as in years past. I have been wrong many times before, and sure I will be wrong many times again, but my gut is telling me that day will be one to watch. Just look at that high pressure spike mid-day, and right after a front!! Cmoooooooon Friday!! Stuck here at work, daydreaming until then.


I completely agree with this.. I am arriving in to Coshocton County Friday late morning and I think that evening first sit might be my best sit of the 8 days i will be there. I am so pumped I timed my trip right.


----------



## hdrking2003

Cole Henry said:


> I completely agree with this.. I am arriving in to Coshocton County Friday late morning and I think that evening first sit might be my best sit of the 8 days i will be there. I am so pumped I timed my trip right.


Good luck to you Cole! I'll be in Knox Co, about 1.5 miles from the Coshocton Co and Licking Co borders.


----------



## mathews_rage

Yeah Scoutlook is very accurate and handy. I like how you can group markers for certain groups (rut stands, scrape stands, food plot stands...etc). Any reports for this morning?..I'm worthless at work lol


----------



## brwnsfan1

Has anyone been hunting Harrison Co near Scio?


----------



## cfred70

Hunted last night in southeast central Ohio. Watched 2 small bucks work a scrape line, then meet up and eat acorns together. They sparred a little and put on some good entertainment for 45 min. At last light a little more mature buck came out and joined them. Not much aggression shown by any of the 3. Think were getting close....testosterone is starting to get going near me, but hoping this weekend gets it going alot higher


----------



## hdrking2003

cfred70 said:


> Hunted last night in southeast central Ohio. Watched 2 small bucks work a scrape line, then meet up and eat acorns together. They sparred a little and put on some good entertainment for 45 min. At last light a little more mature buck came out and joined them. Not much aggression shown by any of the 3. Think were getting close....testosterone is starting to get going near me, but hoping this weekend gets it going alot higher


Man cfred70, I sure do like your signature, sums it up perfectly! Lol. You can hang with me ANYTIME brother!


----------



## tOSU

brwnsfan1 said:


> Has anyone been hunting Harrison Co near Scio?


I hunt near Cadiz - Saw a few buck moving Friday/Saturday


----------



## heli-m hunter

tOSU said:


> I hunt near Cadiz - Saw a few buck moving Friday/Saturday


Which side of Cadiz


----------



## Bry2211

I rattled in a 115 inch 8 last night. He was really looking for a fight. Came in on a string to 20 yards. Just wish he was my big boy! This was in Jackson county


----------



## The Phantom

You hunt Knox Friday, I'll probably be in Licking county north of Granville.
I'll worry about Saturday when Friday is over!




hdrking2003 said:


> Good luck to you Cole! I'll be in Knox Co, about 1.5 miles from the Coshocton Co and Licking Co borders.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Saw several does and 2 small bucks last night on my evening sit. Skipped this morning and moved some cams around. Working on my tan this evening in these hot temps. Looking forward to Thursday through next week with the temps.


----------



## irishhacker

I'll be getting my tan 20 feet closer to the sun this evening.. I know the weather sucks, but I gotta be out there


----------



## TheKingofKings

Welcome to the club. &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## tOSU

heli-m hunter said:


> Which side of Cadiz


Between Cadiz & Tappan - so Northwest side??


----------



## 195B&C

I work for Norfolk southern and took a train from Columbus to Cincinnati this morning and seen a ton of bucks chasing/cruising between Columbus and Cincinnati. It seemed like there was a buck in every other field.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am working on weight loss in a Double Bull blind tonight overlooking a food plot. Good luck all and be safe.


----------



## Cole Henry

hdrking2003 said:


> Good luck to you Cole! I'll be in Knox Co, about 1.5 miles from the Coshocton Co and Licking Co borders.


Thanks! yeah I hunt the very northwest corner of the county not too far away. Good luck to you.


----------



## hdrking2003

Cole Henry said:


> Thanks! yeah I hunt the very northwest corner of the county not too far away. Good luck to you.


So are you near Mohawk Dam? I have a buddy that hunts a 900 acre farm right around there on RT 715. He's been seeing some good activity late in the day the past few days, but he said he hasn't seen chit today. He passed up, what he said was a legit 150 with 9-10" brows on Sunday eve after the rain, because he knows what kind of deer roam those hills and fields. He's hunting a water hole deep in the woods this afternoon with this heat. He's probably getting tired of hearing from me since I am stuck at work, and he is on a 3 week rut vacation already, lol. Another buddy of mine hunts just north of New Castle out that way on RT 206, but I haven't been bothering him.....because he is stuck here at work with me!:shade:


----------



## nagster

heading out in about 45 minutes


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> You hunt Knox Friday, I'll probably be in Licking county north of Granville.
> I'll worry about Saturday when Friday is over!


Heard that! I'm hoping to not have to worry about Saturday either, Friday looks so dam good! :cheers:


----------



## RH1

I heard 2 different bucks last night in our creek bottom grunting and chasing. First time I hear that each season just fires me up.


----------



## cwcamographics

Movement has really slowed the last two days.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Tried scoutlook again just does do everything Huntstand does. Lunar activity peak movement times, barometric pressure, minute by minute weather, wind, map property lines. Maybe try Huntstand again the program was redone for 2016. Even harvests, group board, tasks, sync and share. They are not even on the same level.


----------



## hdrking2003

Tiggie_00 said:


> Tried scoutlook again just does do everything Huntstand does. Lunar activity peak movement times, barometric pressure, minute by minute weather, wind, map property lines. Maybe try Huntstand again the program was redone for 2016. Even harvests, group board, tasks, sync and share. They are not even on the same level.


I don't know what is wrong with your Scoutlook Tiggie, but the Scoutlook on my phone does everything you listed....except the property lines(It shows my exact coordinates though, and I figure out the rest on my own). Just looked at it again to double check.....yep, all still there. I think it is much easier to use too. To each their own.


----------



## The Phantom

Use an old dumb phone like I do and you don't have to worry about either!:smile:


----------



## 17ghk

Seeing some fresh scraps today on the columbiana mahoning county line.


----------



## fmf979

195B&C said:


> I work for Norfolk southern and took a train from Columbus to Cincinnati this morning and seen a ton of bucks chasing/cruising between Columbus and Cincinnati. It seemed like there was a buck in every other field.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is awesome to hear I love days when it seems like bucks are everywhere and I think they are very very close!


----------



## tim1676

Thinking about using a buck decoy this weekend, Saturday morning
Anyone have any thoughts good or bad? I'm just not sure if a mature buck will come in on it. I am not seeing many bucks, so I think the buck ratio may be low
Let me know what you all think


----------



## TheKingofKings

Been a peaceful evening but no movement so far. If anything is going to happen it will be in the next hour.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Mine is exact opposite. Huntstand shows my exact GPS position and scoutlook is off 500 yards. Lol 




hdrking2003 said:


> I don't know what is wrong with your Scoutlook Tiggie, but the Scoutlook on my phone does everything you listed....except the property lines(It shows my exact coordinates though, and I figure out the rest on my own). Just looked at it again to double check.....yep, all still there. I think it is much easier to use too. To each their own.


----------



## lungpuncher1

bullybbq said:


> I'm heading up to Jackson County on wednesday morning from Florida. I will be hunting from Nov3rd-13th this year on public land. We will be hunting Cooper Hollow area. I'm hoping we are not coming up to early this year. Hopefully the RUT is in full effect.


I'll be there the 7-14. Hope your right


----------



## Tiggie_00

Cooler weather coming


----------



## BowtechHunter65

The Phantom said:


> Use an old dumb phone like I do and you don't have to worry about either!:smile:


Or don't carry one like me....


----------



## AmishMan007

To each their own!


----------



## AmishMan007




----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Doesn't sound like anyone saw much tonight with this heat. Was going to head to a deep woods watering hole tomorrow afternoon but seem to be coming down with a cold. It's so hot might be better to rest up tomorrow for the next 6-7 day all/most of the day sits. I know I'm not feeling well when considering sitting out a November 2 sit regardless of weather lol


----------



## k&j8

I'll be heading for the great state of Ohio tomorrow and plan on staying til the 13th. Will be in Adams Co. mostly but will hit Coshocton Co., and maybe Lawerence Co as well. This is the time of year I dream about all year! Good luck to all and be safe!!


----------



## Schneeder

Might get antler flu thursday night and not be able to work on friday. :wink:


----------



## Regohio

This weekend should be great!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Yep, Going back in Thursday, about 20degree drop and pressure rising it should get some big boys on their feet.


----------



## clafountain2

Tiggie_00 said:


> Yep, Going back in Thursday, about 20degree drop and pressure rising it should get some big boys on their feet.


That's my plan as well get the estrous drag out n see if anything is looking to play 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mao

k&j8 said:


> I'll be heading for the great state of Ohio tomorrow and plan on staying til the 13th. Will be in Adams Co. mostly but will hit Coshocton Co., and maybe Lawerence Co as well. This is the time of year I dream about all year! Good luck to all and be safe!!


I live and hunt in Coshocton. Where are you hunting at?


----------



## hdrking2003

k&j8 said:


> I'll be heading for the great state of Ohio tomorrow and plan on staying til the 13th. Will be in Adams Co. mostly but will hit Coshocton Co., and maybe Lawerence Co as well. This is the time of year I dream about all year! Good luck to all and be safe!!


Let me know when you guys get up to Perry Chapel, and if you need any help tracking or dragging, would love to meet up!


----------



## k&j8

hdrking2003 said:


> Let me know when you guys get up to Perry Chapel, and if you need any help tracking or dragging, would love to meet up!


Will do! I still have your number from last year so I'll shoot you a text when we get up that way.


----------



## hdrking2003

k&j8 said:


> Will do! I still have your number from last year so I'll shoot you a text when we get up that way.


Groovy buddy, looking forward to it!!


----------



## k&j8

Mao said:


> I live and hunt in Coshocton. Where are you hunting at?


We are right at the Knox, Liking, and Coshocton corner on a friends small piece of land basically right across the road from Perry Chapel. Love it up there! Are you anywhere close to that area?


----------



## Mao

k&j8 said:


> We are right at the Knox, Liking, and Coshocton corner on a friends small piece of land basically right across the road from Perry Chapel. Love it up there! Are you anywhere close to that area?


I am a ways off from that area. I live just a few miles out of the city of Coshocton.


----------



## k&j8

Mao said:


> I am a ways off from that area. I live just a few miles out of the city of Coshocton.


We hunted Woodbury several times too and made it over to the city of Coshocton a few times. Love that whole area up there.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Thursday eve and Friday will be good.


Didn't see anything this evening until the trip back to Ridleys....small 8pt crossing the highway.


----------



## gwa2712

I hunted Sunday and Monday in Coshocton County. I saw a decent 8 pt Sunday around 4pm. Hunted yesterday and saw two doe. Each still had yearling with her. My buddy hunted a different side of the property and saw some young bucks on their feet in the afternoon. It was windy so they were all down low. I had a coyote running doe on my side of the hill so sightings were few and far between yesterday for me. Checked the trail cam and there were two respectable bucks checking a primary scrape during the daylight hours along with a variety of doe and immature bucks.


----------



## The Phantom

Heart attack in 2008. Wife won't let me leave home without it!





BowtechHunter65 said:


> Or don't carry one like me....


----------



## trickytross

The Phantom said:


> Heart attack in 2008. Wife won't let me leave home without it!


I'm with ya, minus the heart attack. In today's shot to poop world, I have it with me everywhere I go. Why? Wife and 2 boys that kind of need me and I am kind of partial too. Do I like having one? Not all the time. But figure there are bigger things too worry about. If it hurts my manliness in the eyes of others, i think I'll make it. 


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## chrisp119

Mao said:


> I am a ways off from that area. I live just a few miles out of the city of Coshocton.



I'm probably not too far from you. It's probably game on this weekend.


----------



## Pope & Young 24

Watched a really nice 8 point dogging a couple does in a cut cornfield last night while my wife was hunting, then got a text message that a guy right up the road from my parents' house killed a monster that grossed 234". Deer still move in the heat during the rut; it's just not as drastic as usual. Wait for this heat to move out, then it's supposed to rain tomorrow. After that it's going to get hopping here in southern Ohio. Good luck to y'all!


----------



## RavinHood

Im getting pictures of deer on the camera every night and im stuck doing a job in colorado.


----------



## Tim/OH

After today I have 2 more days of work and Im free as a bird for about 18 days.....I cant wait to hunt this weekend




Tim


----------



## BowtechHunter65

The Phantom said:


> Heart attack in 2008. Wife won't let me leave home without it!


Glad you are well. I just won't own a cell phone for a number of reasons the #1 being a much more peaceful and quiet life. Glad you are doing well and still able to hunt.


----------



## Matt G

I hope so....i already have friday off...all day sit. not sure where i am going to go yet.


----------



## LJOHNS

My hunt starts this Friday (after this coming front moves through and cools things off thankfully) and runs to 11/15. Can't wait! Good luck to all and be safe out there.


----------



## M.Magis

Must be a hot doe behind the office. We have a group of does the girls feed all year, but rarely does a buck show up. There are two out there now, running them all over. One’s a basket 8, the other is a larger 8, but is old enough he won’t step out of the woods to get a good look.


----------



## ohiobucks

I'm off this afternoon, but I think I'm going to get the last 9 holes in for the year, then hang the golf clubs up.

I'll be in the woods starting tomorrow for the next 11 days (with a 3 day trip to Atlanta for work thrown in there...:thumbs_do)

Half day afternoon hunts the week following that leading up to Thanksgiving week.

Good luck all!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Couple does through this morning. Nothing following them yet.


----------



## brwnsfan1

We are off 646 in Scio. Saw and 8 and a spike last weekend along with some does. Headed back down Friday for a weekend hunt and then back at it next Wednesday through the following Monday. Hope to see the action pick up over the next two weeks.


----------



## glassguy2511

Last night was much better than I expected it to be.

Even though it was very warm (78 degrees) I saw a total of 8 does and 2 bucks. Both bucks were grunting their heads off and corralling does. From 6pm till daylight I had chasing all around me. I had does around me at dark so I didnt get out of the stand until 7:30pm, but the entire time I heard chasing and grunting in just about every direction.

I think Thursday evening/Friday morning will be very exciting in the woods. I will probably do all day sits starting Friday.

This is all in Scioto/Jackson Co area.


----------



## PABBD

I hunted Carroll last night and it was also a good night. I saw a 6pt, 4pt, and spike cruising. The farmer saw my #1 feeding in a green clover field all by himself. My #2 busted his G2 off sometime on Monday on now gets a pass (based on the trail pics) Things are definitely looking good. Good luck


----------



## ArcheryRoad

both were killed last night


----------



## PABBD

So much for it being too warm out. Those are two great bucks



ArcheryRoad said:


> View attachment 5014121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014129
> 
> 
> both were killed last night


----------



## BowtechHunter65

ArcheryRoad said:


> View attachment 5014121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014129
> 
> 
> both were killed last night


Nice Bucks! Congratulations to the lucky hunters....


----------



## Darrens6601

Picked the wrong week to come down again this year . This heat is making it tough in Athens so far we haven't seen any deer except at night in the fields driving to town .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Good luck this weekend.
I'll be out last half of Thur, and all day sits Fri, Sat, and Mon if needed..


----------



## Tim/OH

That first buck scored 234.....wowzer






Tim


----------



## glassguy2511

Darrens6601 said:


> Picked the wrong week to come down again this year . This heat is making it tough in Athens so far we haven't seen any deer except at night in the fields driving to town ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hang tough....the woods are going to get completely crazy any day......my guess is Thursday evening and Friday. As soon as the rain stops and the cold front is pushing in, I would be in a tree and not get out.


----------



## brwnsfan1

ArcheryRoad said:


> View attachment 5014121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014129
> 
> 
> both were killed last night


I think the second picture was from the internet. Someone in my office showed me the same picture just yesterday.


----------



## Tim/OH

This weekend should be awesome.....Im killing a booner(fingers crossed)






Tim


----------



## helix33

Tim/OH said:


> This weekend should be awesome.....Im killing a booner(fingers crossed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Good luck buddy, hope you do.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

helix33 said:


> Good luck buddy, hope you do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 Thank you sir, hopefully you do too....




Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> This weekend should be awesome.....Im killing a booner(fingers crossed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim



Ah man Tim, you haven't heard?? No booners left in Licking Co!! Sorry to break the news to you right before your rut vacation my friend, but they all moved north to Knox Co. Yeah, the word on the street is they saw you practicing this summer and they figured they better get out now while the gettin was good. Didn't want to chance it, and they knew you would be in the woods soon. Not sure why they feel safer in my woods though?? Lol.

Hoping that me, you, Helix, Phantom, ohiobucks, and the rest of my Ohio bow hunting brothers get to post some Booner hero pics this year(especially me tho, Lmao)!! Work 9am-8pm today and tomorrow, then it's game on!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

ArcheryRoad said:


> View attachment 5014121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014129
> 
> 
> both were killed last night


Good Lord!! Any info on counties of harvest?


----------



## Schneeder

Going to check a camera I have setup on a scrape/rub line. Should tell me what I'm doing this weekend.


----------



## Jthunter

Been up on the lease in Noble co since Friday. We had several good bucks on camera in daylight last week while it was cooler but has been crazy slow movement this week with this new moon and warm temps. Headed back to NC today to take care of some work then back up Friday for awhile. Hopefully this cold front coming through tomorrow will get things rockin.... Good Luck!


----------



## lutzweiser

Was going to head out tonight but I think tickets to game 7 of the World Series changed my mind


----------



## PABBD

There are few things that come before hunting. Game 7 to the WS is definitely one of them. May the best team win.


lutzweiser said:


> Was going to head out tonight but I think tickets to game 7 of the World Series changed my mind


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> Was going to head out tonight but I think tickets to game 7 of the World Series changed my mind


You lucky bast***!! One of my co workers has a friend of a friend that works for MLB, who had 2 spare standing room only tickets for tonight, and he bought them for $169 a piece. He was also able to score 4 game one tickets when they went on sale for $100 a piece before the series started, and I was't able to get one.....and I logged on BEFORE he did to try to get them!! I swear, some guys truly have all of the luck. Only good news is, my wife promised me a buffet of finger foods and beer to watch the game at home tonight. I guess I'll chalk that up as a win.....as long as the Tribe pulls it through. 

PS.....Dear Mr. Francona......please leave Tyler Naquin on the bench tonight. Thanks.


----------



## hdrking2003

PABBD said:


> There are few things that come before hunting. Game 7 to the WS is definitely one of them. May the *INDIANS* win.


There, I fixed it for you:shade::cheers:


----------



## lutzweiser

hdrking2003 said:


> You lucky bast***!! One of my co workers has a friend of a friend that works for MLB, who had 2 spare standing room only tickets for tonight, and he bought them for $169 a piece. He was also able to score 4 game one tickets when they went on sale for $100 a piece before the series started, and I was't able to get one.....and I logged on BEFORE he did to try to get them!! I swear, some guys truly have all of the luck. Only good news is, my wife promised me a buffet of finger foods and beer to watch the game at home tonight. I guess I'll chalk that up as a win.....as long as the Tribe pulls it through.
> 
> PS.....Dear Mr. Francona......please leave Tyler Naquin on the bench tonight. Thanks.


I hate the Cubs


----------



## irishhacker

GO CUBS!!

Check out my new shirt I bought for tonight! Kyle is a local guy..


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

lutzweiser said:


> Was going to head out tonight but I think tickets to game 7 of the World Series changed my mind


You need someone to go with you? Thats awesome.

One more day of work tomorrow and then its go time!!!


----------



## irishhacker

Rut'N'Hunt said:


> One more day of work tomorrow and then its go time!!!


I get off work tomorrow at noon.. then Im off till the 14th.. CANT WAIT!!


----------



## lutzweiser

irishhacker said:


> GO CUBS!!
> 
> Check out my new shirt I bought for tonight! Kyle is a local guy..
> 
> View attachment 5014441



Just watched Schwarber hunting with Chris Brackett on Fear no Evil. Spinned a doe with a crossbow. I liked him until I saw a crossbow in his hand. GO TRIBE!!!


----------



## bhollar

Little update from the weekend. Central Ohio public land.


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

i can't take it! hopefully going to our lease in Guernsey county this weekend.


----------



## irishhacker

lutzweiser said:


> Just watched Schwarber hunting with Chris Brackett on Fear no Evil. Spinned a doe with a crossbow. I liked him until I saw a crossbow in his hand. GO TRIBE!!!


Lol. that was his first deer.. He has an Elite compound now


----------



## irishhacker

bhollar said:


> Little update from the weekend. Central Ohio public land.
> View attachment 5014553
> View attachment 5014569


I guess thats ok if you're into that sort of thing..


j/k.. That is a stud! Congratulations!!


----------



## hdrking2003

bhollar said:


> Little update from the weekend. Central Ohio public land.
> View attachment 5014553
> View attachment 5014569


Hell yeah man, GREAT buck! Congrats? Where at in Central?


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Well I couldn't help myself. Headed out sick but if you're going to be sick might as well be in a tree stand. After this warm weather this is the first sit I'll actually be able to hear the deer stepping through the woods. Aside from the voices of my kids, that sound of a deer walking through the leaves is about the best sound there is.


----------



## AmishMan007

bhollar said:


> Little update from the weekend. Central Ohio public land.
> View attachment 5014553
> View attachment 5014569


Great buck!


----------



## tim1676

No one have any input on this? Lots of useful talk, thought maybe someone could share something



tim1676 said:


> Thinking about using a buck decoy this weekend, Saturday morning
> Anyone have any thoughts good or bad? I'm just not sure if a mature buck will come in on it. I am not seeing many bucks, so I think the buck ratio may be low
> Let me know what you all think


----------



## ohiobucks

The land owner that I hunt on just called to tell me she about hit a doe being chased by the biggest buck she's ever seen. 2:30pm today...I'm skipping golf and hitting the woods!


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> The land owner that I hunt on just called to tell me she about hit a doe being chased by the biggest buck she's ever seen. 2:30pm today...I'm skipping golf and hitting the woods!


Good luck man!! Golf can wait till the spring, the rut is now, plus you gotta put one down before work sends you south! Lol. Is this in Knox??


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I haven't had much luck with a decoy. Tried for a couple years. Even tried one of those motorized tail wagers lol but no luck. I'm 39. The older I get and longer I've hunted the more I focus on the basics; wind, bedding, food, water. Plus that decoy was such a pain to haul in, set up, de-scent etc.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Tiggie_00 said:


> Well based on numbers this 2016 Ohio Rut thread will be the best in history. 2015 vs 2016 Nov 2nd we are up 16 pages and already 1/2 way to the same amount of page views.  I bet we hit 350,000.. Crushing last year's numbers..


D-BAG ALERT!!!! Dude you need to get a life or go take all your extra time to run these stats and get in a stand.


----------



## Bobsfriend

tim1676 said:


> No one have any input on this? Lots of useful talk, thought maybe someone could share something



I've had good success with a decoy. A buck decoy in particular. Right now is a great time to use it.


----------



## TB10

lutzweiser said:


> Was going to head out tonight but I think tickets to game 7 of the World Series changed my mind


Wow I a jealous. Go Tribe!


----------



## Cole Henry

hdrking2003 said:


> So are you near Mohawk Dam? I have a buddy that hunts a 900 acre farm right around there on RT 715. He's been seeing some good activity late in the day the past few days, but he said he hasn't seen chit today. He passed up, what he said was a legit 150 with 9-10" brows on Sunday eve after the rain, because he knows what kind of deer roam those hills and fields. He's hunting a water hole deep in the woods this afternoon with this heat. He's probably getting tired of hearing from me since I am stuck at work, and he is on a 3 week rut vacation already, lol. Another buddy of mine hunts just north of New Castle out that way on RT 206, but I haven't been bothering him.....because he is stuck here at work with me!:shade:


Yes I hunt just a couple miles north of the dam. I drive over the dam to get to the farm i hunt.


----------



## lutzweiser

TB10 said:


> Wow I a jealous. Go Tribe!


For $200 I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

tim1676 said:


> No one have any input on this? Lots of useful talk, thought maybe someone could share something


I started using a buck decoy in 2013 and have used one every year since. I use only during midday/evening hunts and have had great success. If there is a buck in the field big or small, they have always come down within 5 yards of the decoy. Even when a few have spooked at it, immediately they have come right back on it. I am still waiting for the day one destroys it and I have my video camera ready to get the footage. I always face my decoy about 15-20 yards out and quartering facing me. Every single buck has always circled around and approached straight head to head and provided me with a broadside or quartering away shot.... Goodluck!!


----------



## Darrens6601

glassguy2511 said:


> Hang tough....the woods are going to get completely crazy any day......my guess is Thursday evening and Friday. As soon as the rain stops and the cold front is pushing in, I would be in a tree and not get out.


Yes sir that's the plan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

anyone having any success rattling and if you are you rattling aggressively or just lightly? Thinking about putting out a drag rag also in the the funnel I'll be hunting all day tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Good luck man!! Golf can wait till the spring, the rut is now, plus you gotta put one down before work sends you south! Lol. Is this in Knox??


Thanks bud! Yep, this is Knox, near Bangs...just got in my tree. 👍


----------



## ohiobucks

Go Tribe!



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Go Tribe!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ahhh snap, Love the hat!!! Where'd you get that? I may have to copy cat, lol. Even though I can't get rid of my Chief Wahoo hat, no matter what kind of political correctness BS they are trying to pull to get rid of him and the name. Hope you get that bruiser this afternoon, and hope we get the big win tonight! Gooooooo TRIIIIIIIIIIBE!!!

On another note.....*Thank you AT mods for taking out the trash!!*:cheers:


----------



## hdrking2003

Cole Henry said:


> Yes I hunt just a couple miles north of the dam. I drive over the dam to get to the farm i hunt.


Dude, that's one of the best areas in the country for big whitetail. Good for you, and good luck to you!



lutzweiser said:


> For $200 I couldn't pass it up.


I'll give you $201, right now!! Send me your Paypal info!:shade:


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Ahhh snap, Love the hat!!! Where'd you get that? I may have to copy cat, lol. Even though I can't get rid of my Chief Wahoo hat, no matter what kind of political correctness BS they are trying to pull to get rid of him and the name. Hope you get that bruiser this afternoon, and hope we get the big win tonight! Gooooooo TRIIIIIIIIIIBE!!!
> 
> On another note.....*Thank you AT mods for taking out the trash!!*:cheers:


That one came from mlb.com, I think the Tribe used them over Memorial Day weekend. I've got several Indians hats, this one is my favorite though...👍

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

2.5 year old 8 point cruised by at 4:30pm.


----------



## labonte.r

Saw nice big 10 cruising at 3 just north of columbus on highway. Looked like he was on a mission. Just getting in for a week and half of hunting. Havent seen the roadkill as years past coming in hopefully things heat up here quickly! Not temp wise lol


----------



## ohiobucks

2 of the smallest bucks ever just past by a few minutes apart, both nosing the ground...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikep43019

Been a terribly slow season for me and my cams aren't showing the quality I am looking for. Glad this warm weather is over when I start my 16 days of vacation. Just hope something pops up soon somewhere


----------



## IrishHunter1

I'm planning on using a drag and scent wicks this weekend... was going to lay off the rattling...hopefully I'm not too early on the estrous


----------



## TheKingofKings

Another young buck cruises by at 5:20pm.


----------



## hdrking2003

mikep43019 said:


> Been a terribly slow season for me and my cams aren't showing the quality I am looking for. Glad this warm weather is over when I start my 16 days of vacation. Just hope something pops up soon somewhere


Better be out there Friday Mike!! Congrats to the misses on her BBD!! Somebobody just showed me the post on Facebook here at work, since I don't mess with FB.


----------



## sfhunter

First night almost in the books. Saw 2 squirrels! Having a full out coughing fit at 6pm probably didn't help my chances for this last hour


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> This weekend should be awesome.....Im killing a booner(fingers crossed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


I hear ya, good luck.


----------



## Orvisman73

Just took a ride around Lebanon area, saw deer in a lot of different fields. One field had about six does being harassed by what looked to be a small spike or yearling buck. There was Also a really big deer all by itself munching away from the others, could not see if it was a buck or not. Should be heating up here soon. Sucks- I'm relegated to public land only this year. Caesars Creek....it's been slow at best. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Knox co - Ended up seeing 4 different bucks, with the biggest being a 120" 8pt, right at dark. 1 lone doe as well. It was downright balmy when the wind would lay down. Looking forward to tomorrow afternoon and this Friday / weekend.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana

Passed this 10pt at 25 yds, he was pushing a doe around http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/581a869e6612e/20161102_182820.jpg?
http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/581a86b3ebbf7/20161102_182823.jpg?


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana

Won't load pics, crap

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1676

Sat from 5:00 to dark in Greene co, didn't see a thing


----------



## mandrroofing

I saw it.nice buck

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana

Another pic if someone could load/post them please,,,Tapatalk being difficult from the restaurant








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Encore85

I seen a 145" 5.5 year old following a doe at 10 mins till dark about 135 yards away they were crusing the edge of a alfalfa field then all of the sudden, a huge 10 point comes jumping across the road full tilt at that 8 point and the doe was running around in circles they all 3 took off into thicket. Awesome night!!! I would guess 10 point is 175"


----------



## Encore85

Thats the 8 point in valvet


----------



## irishhacker

Vacation starts tomorrow for me..going to sit from noon till dark..

Go Cubs!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

Bwana said:


> Another pic if someone could load/post them please,,,Tapatalk being difficult from the restaurant
> View attachment 5016465
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hats off to you showing that much restraint.. I would have sealed the fate of that 10 point..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt G

Orvisman73 said:


> Just took a ride around Lebanon area, saw deer in a lot of different fields. One field had about six does being harassed by what looked to be a small spike or yearling buck. There was Also a really big deer all by itself munching away from the others, could not see if it was a buck or not. Should be heating up here soon. Sucks- I'm relegated to public land only this year. Caesars Creek....it's been slow at best.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Yup that is my general consensus too... I had more action from a squirrel hunter and another hunter walking in close to first light. I ended up lighting up my area trying to keep him from walking through.... oh wells you never know.


----------



## hdrking2003

irishhacker said:


> Hats off to you showing that much restraint.. I would have sealed the fate of that 10 point..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


I agree, he woulda had a free ride in the back of my truck! Kudos to you Bwana. Hope it all works out for ya!!


----------



## hdrking2003

I don't know how much more of this game I can watch, they look so sloppy and lethargic tonight!!! Can't believe they let Kluber come back in the 5th either, thought he was done for sure after the 4th. Hope they can get their bats going soon, or its back to "maybe next year" again.


----------



## bmwlife1976

hdrking2003 said:


> I don't know how much more of this game I can watch, they look so sloppy and lethargic tonight!!! Can't believe they let Kluber come back in the 5th either, thought he was done for sure after the 4th. Hope they can get their bats going soon, or its back to "maybe next year" again.


Between slow deer hunting and the indians looking like crap, im over this week and ready for the weekend. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Dont look now! Comeback baby!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Orvisman73

Wooooooo!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mandrroofing said:


> Dont look now! Comeback baby!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


If they woulda called Bryant out looking like they should've on that strike 3 pitch from Miller, instead of giving him a free base, We'd be within one. It is what it is I guess and can't go back now. Hoping big Mo is back on our side with better things to come!!


----------



## Tiggie_00

I agree on the pass.. but if it was January 15th? Hahaha, That might be a different story. 




Bwana said:


> Another pic if someone could load/post them please,,,Tapatalk being difficult from the restaurant
> View attachment 5016465
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana

hdrking2003 said:


> I agree, he woulda had a free ride in the back of my truck! Kudos to you Bwana. Hope it all works out for ya!!


Looks like pics will post now


















I've got to leave some nice bucks for the residents ...my son's not as picky. I passed a 155 last near at 20 yds only to realize he was more like 170...was pretty mad at myself.

I saw the buck's tonights brother earlier, he's going to be a stud next year 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Bwana said:


> Looks like pics will post now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to leave some nice bucks for the residents ...my son's not as picky. I passed a 155 last near at 20 yds only to realize he was more like 170...was pretty mad at myself.
> 
> I saw the buck's tonights brother earlier, he's going to be a stud next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I guess he is a lil younger than I originally thought in the first pic, but man, that woulda been tough to pass. I woulda had to have some hardcore evidence that there was AT LEAST a few bigger bucks close by. I hope the hard work and self control pays off for ya.


----------



## Bwana

hdrking2003 said:


> I guess he is a lil younger than I originally thought in the first pic, but man, that woulda been tough to pass. I woulda had to have some hardcore evidence that there was AT LEAST a few bigger bucks close by. I hope the hard work and self control pays off for ya.


Thanks, those are 2 different buck...1st series of pics is the buck tonite, last single pic is his brother from the other night.

Ps: I've got lots of hard evidence there are many more bigger...scout and take pictures all year digiscoping and trail cams, I've seen the beasts many times. That's why I passed the 155 last year ... mistake 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Definitely 130 class buck


----------



## hdrking2003

Bwana said:


> Thanks, those are 2 different buck...1st series of pics is the buck tonite, last single pic is his brother from the other night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah, I could tell. You must have a GREAT spot and some GREAT genetics in that area, that's fo sho.


----------



## Bwana

hdrking2003 said:


> Yeah, I could tell. You must have a GREAT spot and some GREAT genetics in that area, that's fo sho.


Heard they all came from Kentucky, really big bucks there ...lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Bwana said:


> Heard they all came from Kentucky, really big bucks there ...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That must be true, cause everyone knows there's no big bucks originally from Ohio, they're all imported, lol.


----------



## The Phantom

Drove from Hebron to Johnstown after work. Then from Johnstown to Mt Vernon at 6. Didn't see any deer in the fields on the trip.


----------



## ohiobucks

The Phantom said:


> Drove from Hebron to Johnstown after work. Then from Johnstown to Mt Vernon at 6. Didn't see any deer in the fields on the trip.


Did you have your windows down, or your air conditioning on? (It was kinda warm...) 😀

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! Rajai brother tuckin Davis!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orvisman73

Whatttt!!!!!??????

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana

Game just got real interesting 😎

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nateb440

Seriously. What a game! Clutch.


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I hear ya, good luck.


 Thanks man, good luck to you too.



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

nateb440 said:


> Seriously. What a game! Clutch.


 Yessssss....




Tim


----------



## irishhacker

Let's go Cubs!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

irishhacker said:


> Let's go Cubs!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


You shut your mouth when you're talking to me!!![emoji6]

Bottom of the 9th baby!!!! Let's go TRIBE!!!


----------



## irishhacker

Up by 2!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

After 108 years
..Cubs are world series champions!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Mistakes, mistakes, mistakes......cost them the game. Kudos to the Cubs on a hard fought win......but you're welcome for the gift wrap by the Indians.


----------



## The Phantom

Windows down. The only way to drive!



ohiobucks said:


> Did you have your windows down, or your air conditioning on? (It was kinda warm...) &#55357;&#56832;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt G

Bwana said:


> Another pic if someone could load/post them please,,,Tapatalk being difficult from the restaurant
> View attachment 5016465
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I would dropped the hammer on that one. Actually this year I don't have very high expectations or time to wait it out. I guess my priorities are switching a little. Got a little girl due in early December plus or minus two weeks and have been prepping the house trying to earn points for this month. Also was requested by the wife fill the freezer. Doe or 120 plus buck crosses my path, it is going down...


----------



## irishhacker

Congratulations Matt G! Hope everything goes perfectly for you.

World series was a fun battle between 2 deserving teams. It was truly hard fought. Congrats to the Cubs and our hometown hero Kyle Schwarber! We tip our hat to the Indians as well. They play with heart and class.

Now, on to better things... today is the start of my 11 day vacation. I get off work at noon and hope to get in my stand as the rain is stopping here in SW OH. I will be 25 yards off a scrape line hoping for one of the 4 shooters will come by to freshen the scrapes. Good luck everyone!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## twoods035

Heading to Licking county Tuesday. First time hunting ohio, grew up hunting Ga/Fl. Think my timing is gonna be good. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stark county

Tuesday morning kill


----------



## Stark county




----------



## Matt G

Oh my...awesome deer.... congrats stark county!


----------



## deerhunter81

Congrats, beautiful buck! I am headed to Ohio Friday!


----------



## arrow179

That thing is a beast!  Congrats!


----------



## AmishMan007

Stark county said:


> View attachment 5017593


Nice buck!


----------



## AmishMan007

Nice Hooey hat!


----------



## PABBD

Awesome buck Stark County. Congrats


----------



## bullybbq

I finally made it back up to South East ohio. I'm hunting Jackson County public land. I don't know if I should be hunting food source or hunting scrapes. What is everyone doing?


----------



## Tim/OH

So I checked one of my cameras last night and a buck opened up a huge scrape about 10yds from my stand....this scrape is as big as a car hood, it was made within the last few days.

After today I have 1 more day of work and its vacation time....




Tim


----------



## #1Buckslayer

I start my 16 day vacation today! I can't wait to get in the stand!


----------



## arrow179

Heading out here about 11am once the wind shifts to the NNW for the rest of the day. Gonna take my time sneaking into the thick stuff. Definitely not putting on any insulated layers. Hoping the deer are moving middle of the day. Delaware County


----------



## trickytross

7 hours until we start the trip


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## JW683

My 9 day vacation starts after work tomorrow. Check that, gonna make it after work today! >>-------->


----------



## cwcamographics

Good morning so far. Woke up late, got my truck stuck, and lost my phone for a bit. Finally made it out. While climbing my stand I did see a buck 80 yards away cruising!


----------



## arrow179

cwcamographics said:


> Good morning so far. Woke up late, got my truck stuck, and lost my phone for a bit. Finally made it out. While climbing my stand I did see a buck 80 yards away cruising!


Looks like your day can only get better! LOL!:shade:


----------



## TheKingofKings

So far just one decent 8 point pushing around a doe with a fawn. The fawn returned and bedded down, not sure where mom and her bf went. Conditions are good, rained and drizzled a little. Variable wind and cooling down.


----------



## lutzweiser

hdrking2003 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! Rajai brother tuckin Davis!!!!!!!!


When he hit that HR that place went crazy. I really thought they were going to pull it off. Our seats were right behind home plate. I can check that off my bucket list!!


----------



## arrow179

lutzweiser said:


> When he hit that HR that place went crazy. I really thought they were going to pull it off. Our seats were right behind home plate. I can check that off my bucket list!!
> View attachment 5017977


Those definitely weren't the "cheap seats"! Nice view- maybe the tribe will pull it off next year...

Back to the woods!


----------



## lutzweiser

Anyone doing any midday sets yet? Didn't make it home from Cleveland until 4 am and I'm pretty sure the deer would have smelled the beer coming out of my pours from last night if I had tried to hunt this morning. So I have been going back and forth on going out around 11 and hunting all day


----------



## lutzweiser

arrow179 said:


> Those definitely weren't the "cheap seats"! Nice view- maybe the tribe will pull it off next year...
> 
> Back to the woods!


$200 bucks a ticket, couldn't pass that up


----------



## lutzweiser

But on the drive from Pittsburgh to Cleveland we didn't see many deer hit on the road. But the fields were full right around 6:00.


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> When he hit that HR that place went crazy. I really thought they were going to pull it off. Our seats were right behind home plate. I can check that off my bucket list!!
> View attachment 5017977


Yeah, I thought they were gonna pull it off too lutz, and even put a hole in my ceiling when he hit that. Literally, a hole in the ceiling, mama was so happy to see that this morning. Great view you had there tho, and what a great opportunity for you!! I don't want to talk to much about it tho, because I am suffering from sore sphincter syndrome, and a hangover myself......and here at work until 8pm, sitting in my own misery.

Good luck to everyone out today, I'll get to join ya's tomorrow. Keep the updates coming!!


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Matt G said:


> I would dropped the hammer on that one. Actually this year I don't have very high expectations or time to wait it out. I guess my priorities are switching a little. Got a little girl due in early December plus or minus two weeks and have been prepping the house trying to earn points for this month. Also was requested by the wife fill the freezer. Doe or 120 plus buck crosses my path, it is going down...


Same boat with lil girl on the way at the same time.. December 6th is due date. I said she will go into labor first day of gun middle of first drive lol. Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

Anyone out today?


----------



## Liveblue23

I was out this morning. Saw a 3yr old 9 that come in after calling sequence looking for some action. Bumped some does up on the way out and had a buck go with them grunting. Didn't get a good look.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwcamographics

I'm hunting now. Thinking about moving locations though. Only seen two deer in two sits. Were I'm at use to always produce numbers and quality. I'm going to give it till one and move


----------



## hoytman09

Just checked 2 cams on my lunch break.... not bad!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

hoytman09 said:


> Just checked 2 cams on my lunch break.... not bad!!
> 
> View attachment 5018737
> 
> View attachment 5018745
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, look at that drop!!!! Good luck man!!!!


----------



## mandrroofing

Just had 2 young bucks pass through in the last 20 mins..delaware country 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Just got setup. 10mph breeze outta the NNW should be good this afternoon!


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

1 more hour of teaching and then have to do a football banquet tonight and then headed for the cabin and woods until sunday evening. Back to school for 3 days and headed back down thursday-sunday evening (if needed) hope I can fill in one of the days before. It is finally here, my favorite time of the year.


----------



## arrow179

mandrroofing said:


> Just had 2 young bucks pass through in the last 20 mins..delaware country
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


What part of Delaware Co you in? I'm in SW side of the county now.


----------



## mandrroofing

arrow179 said:


> What part of Delaware Co you in? I'm in SW side of the county now.


Southeast... the 2.5 year old has his mouth open and panting hard

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sfhunter

Been in the stand since dark. All I've seen was a fox and some chipmunks. Could be a long night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DixieDigger

JW683 said:


> My 9 day vacation starts after work tomorrow. Check that, gonna make it after work today! >>-------->


Your a bad influence. I was leaving tomorrow at 12:30 from work. Cancelled that. Vacation starts after 4 today. Pope and young you better enjoy your last few days living cause I'm coming.


----------



## arrow179

mandrroofing said:


> Southeast... the 2.5 year old has his mouth open and panting hard
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Just sent you a PM


----------



## backstraps01

6 more sunrises and sunsets then I will be hanging in a tree. LOOKING forward, wish some cooler weather would roll in


----------



## TheKingofKings

Slow afternoon. The weather is nice compared to the heat wave yesterday.


----------



## Encore85

Just waiting for it to break open! Come on chase!!!!!


----------



## arrow179

Temp is starting to drop and wind is putting just a small chill in the air. Might have to put a jacket on over top my t-shirt! No deer yet just some annoying squirrels.


----------



## arrow179

The farmer is running his honey wagon upwind of me spreading cow manure. Maybe this should be my new cover scent! Good thing I'm not right on the field edge. ukey:


----------



## lutzweiser

Checking in from Columbiana County


----------



## ArcheryRoad

Warren county. F


----------



## RH1

I'm out in tuscarawas county.
Saw a doe on her feet as I was walking in.
Suns coming out, I think they will be up and moving this evening


----------



## Encore85

Wind is really picking up here in Jefferson county!


----------



## mgaspari

RH1 said:


> I'm out in tuscarawas county.
> Saw a doe on her feet as I was walking in.
> Suns coming out, I think they will be up and moving this evening


I hope your right.


----------



## sfhunter

The rain just pushed through here. Hopefully it's the switch that needed turned for these deer to move!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcheryRoad

4 Small bucks Hopefully this next hour it turns in


----------



## ohiobucks

Knox co, Fork horn just walked by...still pretty windy, straight out of the north.


----------



## chaded

Had a couple out back just eating. Lol


----------



## Nate W

Nothing in Allen county yet...


----------



## BBD1984

All this reporting is the pure beauty of this thread... Keep up the good work boys 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> All this reporting is the pure beauty of this thread... Keep up the good work boys
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just now leaving work... Deer feeding infields around me.... Union County Logan County border.

Might be a slow night tonight.... Only seen 3 deer and a 25 mile stretch... Driving through a lot of prime hunting land also.
Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Hit woods at 130…sat until 400…perfect night…Weather Channel said 5% chance of rain…Well at 4:05 it poured for 30 minutes straight!!! I looked on phone long line of rain. So I swim 20 minute walk back to truck! Then I drive home as the Sun comes out!!! I just know Deer were under my stand by 5:00!! Dang it!!!


----------



## onuredneck707

Nate W said:


> Nothing in Allen county yet...
> View attachment 5019761


Same here in Allen. Crickets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

2 small bucks cruising in last 30 mins and does with fawn came thru about an hr before dark. Delaware Co


----------



## Orvisman73

Just took another short drive around the Lebanon area. Deer feeding in every field, probably 30 deer in a 3 mile stretch. No bucks at all. Those deer were pounding the food, none of them lifting their heads at all. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## keith307

Jumped in the stand tonight saw 5 doe and one buck following 2 of those doe, but not chasing, defiantly in cruise mode, oh a lot of deer are starting to get whacked on the road vehicles be careful and safe, and get car insurance if you don't, Athens county.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

ArcheryRoad said:


> View attachment 5019257
> 
> Warren county. F
> View attachment 5019257


Man, It sure is gonna be tough for you guys to shoot anything laying down like that!:shade:


----------



## shimmon83

Goose egg northern Preble county. Nice night though!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JonMount

Any reports for Ross County? I seen a bunch of deer last weekend but no mature bucks cruising. I was considering using a vacation day for tomorrow but it sounds like maybe I should save it for next week.


----------



## fmf979

Seems like there should be more reports of crazy rut activity by now. Looks like cool nights next week but mid 60s during the day.


----------



## medicsnoke

Passed a great 3 year old Halloween evening. He walked directly beside my 10 ft. ladder stand and then circled and made a scrape at 10 yards on the opposite side. I have a cell phone video of it but photobucket doesn't seem to want to upload my videos. Any other host sites that work great for videos?


----------



## Lorijamie23

No action for me in Hardin. Sat light to 11:30 then 3:45- dark


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

Sat in meigs from 12:00 till dark through three rain showers. Didn't see anything most of evening but after the last shower which was a real doozy for the last 20 min of shooting light they started popping up like mushrooms. Saw seven does and one big spike. The spike followed the plan for a big 8 I had been seeing but the big boy never showed. Going to my favorite spot in the morning. Low 40's hopefully will have them moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Licking county I hit the woods at 1. Saw a four pointer at 6, nothing else.
Guy hunting the other end of the property had a spike chasing a doe at 1. He saw a total of seven does and three bucks.


----------



## medicsnoke




----------



## hdrking2003

Buddy of mine just sent me this!!! Trying to get some more details ASAP. What a shame!!! Looks like he'd been there for a little while tho.


----------



## onlyaspike

medicsnoke said:


>


That was a nice buck....I have a hard time letting g that size walk by.....lol


----------



## dirt_diver

Pulled a trail cam tonight in central Preble. Several does at various times. Nice 8pt, but only at night. Hopefully that changes soon. I'll be out tomorrow, hope he walks by. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## xtroutzx

Sat from 1230-dark in Champaign County. Skunked. Didn't see a single deer. Hopefully tomorrow morning gets them on their feet.


----------



## bmwlife1976

The evening finally came together in highland county. Seen 6 deer and 24 turkey. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisp119

bmwlife1976 said:


> View attachment 5020833
> View attachment 5020841
> 
> The evening finally came together in highland county. Seen 6 deer and 24 turkey.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## hdrking2003

bmwlife1976 said:


> View attachment 5020833
> View attachment 5020841
> 
> The evening finally came together in highland county. Seen 6 deer and 24 turkey.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


Wow, that's a dandy buck!! A true shooter, congrats!!


----------



## helix33

bmwlife1976 said:


> View attachment 5020833
> View attachment 5020841
> 
> The evening finally came together in highland county. Seen 6 deer and 24 turkey.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


Great buck, congratulations! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

helix33 said:


> Great buck, congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Good pic and good work!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

Nothing yesterday evening. Already headed in to another stand for another all day sit.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Dandy buck. Congrats.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

bmwlife1976 said:


> View attachment 5020833
> View attachment 5020841
> 
> The evening finally came together in highland county. Seen 6 deer and 24 turkey.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


Sweet! Congrats


----------



## AmishMan007

The evening finally came together in highland county. Seen 6 deer and 24 turkey. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Great buck!


----------



## deerhunter81

Nice buck! Congrats, headed to Ohio later today!!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Came down to Brown Co. after hunting licking/Knox last week. Small 9 pointer searching hard last night and one doe feeding. Ghost town otherwise. 

Set up near a huge brand new scrape. Never been much of a scrape hunter but hoping a few come check it out. 

Not sure about an all day sit. On a private farm that is mostly cow pasture with a few fingers of woods. Tough spot but good sign.


----------



## Encore85

Just got set. Snuck up on 2.5 8 point on the way in thank god for fog. I believe I managed to get around him with out spooking all the woods!!!


----------



## lutzweiser

All scrapes were refreshed last night. But only 4 doe in the woods and 3 more 10 feet from my front porch when I pulled in. I think they were laughing at me


----------



## PABBD

I guess it's time to go after the turkey! Congrats on a STUD of a buck



bmwlife1976 said:


> View attachment 5020833
> View attachment 5020841
> 
> The evening finally came together in highland county. Seen 6 deer and 24 turkey.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Knox co - big momma doe and her button buck yearling just passed behind me, no rutting activity yet to be seen...

Great buck bmw!


----------



## irishhacker

Montgomery...just a cruising 4 pt so far

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishHunter1

Knox Co- nice 8 pt came cruising through around 8:30... walked right over my drag trail, didn't even put his nose down to it. Was on a mission.


----------



## Darkvador

Tuesday morning I had a big 8 following a minute or so behind 2 doe. He was on their exact trail and before I saw him, I heard him grunt a few times softly. Wednesday morning I heard a chase across the valley while standing outside my camp. My buddy heard a chase this morning but it's been dead for me.


----------



## Encore85

6 point cruising threw nice to see the movement headed to bedding area maybe he will get a doe moving


----------



## jlh42581

I'm going to head out tomorrow morning early and dive in on public. I have zero private land options. Gonna spend the better part of the morning checking spots to see what type of pressure it has and if the sign says hunt. I can go till late mid day Monday.

I'd rather spend most of my time scouting and have some confidence then jump in a stand and pray.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

Momma and two fawns by this morning. Other then that quiet.


----------



## Darkvador

Just had a 4pt chasing and grunting. The three doe split up and he got confused. Was hoping all the running and grunting would attract something more substantial.


----------



## dirt_diver

Lone doe came in from the south across a bean field. Nothing else yet. Preble county, east of Eaton. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Encore85

Nice 9 point came threw thanks to loggers on neighbors property 100+ yardsaway he was standing there steam blowing out his nose maybe a doe will bring him back. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Two more does and a busted up six point came by for a visit. All does have fawns with them here so far. In the west quest thread he has a video of six bucks chasing one doe. So maybe we are getting closer.


----------



## Overactor

i HAVE 2 2.5/3 YEAR OLD 8 POINTS AND AND A 3ISH YEAR OLD 9 POINT THAT KEEP RUNNING UP AND CHASING THE 11 DOE THAT LIVE ON MY 6.5 ACRES. I GOT OFF OF WORK RACED THE 45 MINUTE DRIVE HOME AND WAS GETTING CHANGED LOOKING OUT THE WINDOW AND THE DEER LOOKED LIKE CHICKENS ALL OVER MY YARD. IT WAS TOO LATE AND I HAD NO WAY TO GET IN THE STAND. WIFE WILL GET ONE OF THESE 3 WHEN SHE SITS SATURDAY EVENING IF THEY COME ALONG.


----------



## Tim/OH

Sitting here at work wishing I was in the woods hunting, good thing is this is my last day of work and then Im on vacation whooohooo.

Plan on doing all day hunts this weekend.






Tim


----------



## Schneeder

Getting stuff together and going be back out in the tree around 2. Hopefully there is some action in store for me.


----------



## TheKingofKings

I hunted Monday eve, Tuesday eve, Wednesday morning and eve, all day yesterday and all day today. I will be here when it breaks loose.


----------



## hdrking2003

I sweat my nads off walking all the way back here with my climber to play the N wind earlier, and now it's coming from the SE!!!! Cmooooooooon maaaaaaaan!!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

And now the neighbors are tearing through the woods on their quads!! Waaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!!


----------



## BROX

I was laid off for 3 days.I sat Tues AM,Wed AM and Thur eve. Only seen 5 does total nothing in range to shoot


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Both the biggest bucks I have on camera were 40 yards from my stand 4 minutes before legal shooting light this morning. 3 does in @ 8 am as well. No chasing so far here in western Meigs County.


----------



## lutzweiser

Beans are all down by one stand,but I do have another stand near a field of standing corn. Do I hunt cut beans or standing corn?


----------



## shimmon83

KEEP THE UPDATES COMING!

I'm gonna try to sneak out of work a little early, I'm ready to see some bucks!


----------



## hdrking2003

shimmon83 said:


> KEEP THE UPDATES COMING!
> 
> I'm gonna try to sneak out of work a little early, I'm ready to see some bucks!


Me too.....and I've been it the stand for a while now! Lol


----------



## jwolfe78

lutzweiser said:


> Beans are all down by one stand,but I do have another stand near a field of standing corn. Do I hunt cut beans or standing corn?


I would choose standing corn.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Heard this one was killed this morning


----------



## lutzweiser

hdrking2003 said:


> Me too.....and I've been it the stand for a while now! Lol


I'm heading out at 2. Will be the first time in this stand this year.


----------



## hdrking2003

z7master167 said:


> Heard this one was killed this morning


Wow, monster 8!!! Congrats to the hunter. Wonder what broadhead he is using? Look at the hole in him!! Good shot too. Any idea on what county?


----------



## z7master167

hdrking2003 said:


> Wow, monster 8!!! Congrats to the hunter. Wonder what broadhead he is using? Look at the hole in him!! Good shot too. Any idea on what county?


Not yet, waiting on a few texts back


----------



## Tiggie_00

Our Glendale target bit the dust.. was attacked at 10am today .. lol Bucks getting hostile


----------



## Matt G

I sat till 12. Was hoping the pheasant hunters would push deer by me. Instead got a pheasant for my trouble. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt G

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cretor11

I've hunted 6 of the last 7 days. The only deer i saw that had anything on its head besides ears was a spike yesterday. Just pulled cards today for the past two weeks on 2 different properties. All still nighttime movement for the bucks. I have to work all weekend then have 5 more days off.


----------



## str8arrow

Keep the reports coming. I'm headed out to our property this Sunday for a 7 day hunt. I hope I picked the right week. Good luck to all hunting.


----------



## arrow179

Saw 3 bucks cruising this am. 8:45 - 125" 8pt. 10:00 - basket 8. 10:25- 2.5 yr old 6 pt. Climbed down at noon and heading back out in next 20 mins


----------



## onlyaspike

Ill be hitting it hard starting tomorrow in Columbiana County.


----------



## lutzweiser

Bedding in front of me, stream and standing corn behind me. Fingers are crossed


----------



## jeff25

Heading out to an inside corner on a property that hasn't been touched yet. Hopefully this cooler weather has them on their feet


----------



## z7hunter11

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 5022697
> 
> 
> Bedding in front of me, stream and standing corn behind me. Fingers are crossed


You have some good looking spots lutz!


----------



## bmwlife1976

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Sweet! Congrats


Thanks everyone. I have logged more hours than i can count in a stand already this year. I was so thankful for this opportunity. I almost didnt hunt that spot last night. I usually save that blind for my friends and family but i couldnt stand the thought of sitting in the rain getting soaked when there was a nice dry box blind 200yds away. I posted pictures last year of the box blind i built for that property and was certain it wouldnt produce for at least a year. Since building it we have taken 9 deer out of it including two very nice bucks from last year and now this year. I couldnt be happier. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

z7hunter11 said:


> You have some good looking spots lutz!


Yeah this is my favorite stand. Cut beans are 200yds in front me, standing corn 150yds behind me with a small stream in between me and the corn and a big pond close by to. And a good size over grown bedding area to my left. There are hoof prints every where.


----------



## mandrroofing

I would like to meet this fella....today!!










Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tdurb1327

onlyaspike said:


> Ill be hitting it hard starting tomorrow in Columbiana County.


Where at? That's where I hunt. Good luck. I shot my buck Wednesday night. 


Bowtech Experience and Ten Point Wicked Ridge Invader


----------



## BowtechHunter65

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 5022697
> 
> 
> Bedding in front of me, stream and standing corn behind me. Fingers are crossed


Sweet, good luck.


----------



## hdrking2003

Good looking spot Lutz!! I'll be hunting something similar to that tomorrow. Today was my first sit in the deep woods, and so far it's been a bust, lol. That could all change in the next few hours tho. Bedding waaaaaaay to my right, ag fields waaaaaaay to my left, and oaks dropping acorns all around me. Facing due north for the wind we were supposed to have, but it has been swirling all around me today......and mostly from the SE. One of these days I'll get it right.
(Pic taken earlier today)


----------



## lutzweiser

hdrking2003 said:


> Good looking spot Lutz!! I'll be hunting something similar to that tomorrow. Today was my first sit in the deep woods, and so far it's been a bust, lol. That could all change in the next few hours tho. Bedding waaaaaaay to my right, ag fields waaaaaaay to my left, and oaks dropping acorns all around me. Facing due north for the wind we were supposed to have, but it has been swirling all around me today......and mostly from the SE. One of these days I'll get it right.
> (Pic taken earlier today)


Wind is staying pretty much NNW for me. That is a good looking spot to


----------



## arrow179

Just got setup in my spot in Licking Co. not nearly as many leaves as last time was here. Can definitely see lot further. Slight NNW breeze. Hoping Nov 4th is good to me as it has been in the past!


----------



## hdrking2003

Lil 10 came just came right to my tree after a few grunts and turns of the can call. Hopefully this is a sign of things to come.


----------



## Encore85

2 more hours till deer thirty


----------



## ohiobucks

Knox co, inside corner of a big hay field. Decided to bring Little Lefty along tonight, we'll see...


----------



## Tim/OH

Well fellas I just worked my last shift until nov. 22.....let the games begin....All my gear is ready to go I will be doing all day hunts starting tomorrow.


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

ohiobucks said:


> Knox co, inside corner of a big hay field. Decided to bring Little Lefty along tonight, we'll see...


 I might bring Harry with me on sunday....



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

On a side note I been wearing my predator spring green camo, but tomorrow Im pulling out the fall grey since most of the leaves are gone.




Tim


----------



## TheKingofKings

Yep I been in vertigo grey since yesterday.


----------



## chaded

Will be doing an all day sit tomorrow.


----------



## lutzweiser

There picking the corn right now


----------



## nagster

Beautiful evening to be out


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Left work early got in the stand about an hour ago nothing yet but it's a beautiful evening here in Monroe County......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

So how many of yu had a encounter with a buck by rattling him in this week while pre rut? Got a 3.5 year old 8 who shows up at night night try and rattling in morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trickytross

Got in last night. Refreshed feeders, pulled cards, changed batteries and then worked on an elevated platform this morning. Been in the tree for about 2.5 hours. Seen squirrels and birds. Heard a grunt about 45 minutes ago, but still ain't seen a deer. Got some pictures of a good mature deer. Any guesses on score?



















Maybe 140s?


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## z7master167

z7master167 said:


> Heard this one was killed this morning


Just got an update, the guy said he rattled it in this morning, came in all bristled up


----------



## z7master167

trickytross said:


> Got in last night. Refreshed feeders, pulled cards, changed batteries and then worked on an elevated platform this morning. Been in the tree for about 2.5 hours. Seen squirrels and birds. Heard a grunt about 45 minutes ago, but still ain't seen a deer. Got some pictures of a good mature deer. Any guesses on score?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 140s?
> 
> 
> www.trueconservationist.com


150s all day


----------



## BBD1984

If you're in a tree this evening.... Be thankful regardless of what your seeing. What a beautiful evening..wow. Wish I was out there :-(

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

15-20 new scrapes since Wednesday while I was out! Deer everywhere today! Also Been getting consistent pics of this guy! The last ones were at 5 a.m. 
This is right where I killed my buck 3 weeks ago. Wish I hadn't tagged out! 
Any guesses on his score!


----------



## Orvisman73

Drove around lebanon again tonight with different results! No does in any fields, 3 good bucks cruising field edges. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Tomorrow should be rocking!


----------



## heli-m hunter

Starting tomorrow I'm gonna be up in a tree for the next 10 days


----------



## jlh42581

Mid day temps blow the next three days out there. Cold mornings and evenings

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nagster

Didnt see **** tonight


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> Well fellas I just worked my last shift until nov. 22.....let the games begin....All my gear is ready to go I will be doing all day hunts starting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Tim


Knock a big one Tim! Good Luck...


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Knock a big one Tim! Good Luck...


Thanks man, good luck to you too unless you already tagged out....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

bbd1984 said:


> if you're in a tree this evening.... Be thankful regardless of what your seeing. What a beautiful evening..wow. Wish i was out there :-(
> 
> sent from my sm-g930v using tapatalk


amen !!!!


----------



## Tim/OH

Regohio said:


> Tomorrow should be rocking!


I hope so.....



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

I will be rattling and grunting tomorrow morning.....primos buck roar and the true talker are the only grunt tubes Im using...

Harry the buck is ready to go also...but probably wont bring him out quite yet.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## RICHFORESTCo

*11-04-16*

This one was killed this morning in southern Ohio at Sunfish Valley Whitetails. Possible 200" gross. Awesome character on this one ! The pics are from their Facebook page.


----------



## ohiobucks

Knox co, Ended up seeing 6 does tonight & 1 small buck. Does were feeding without any rutting pressure. Came to full draw on a coyote, but it took off right as I was settling my pin on him...


----------



## bmwlife1976

RICHFORESTCo said:


> This one was killed this morning in southern Ohio at Sunfish Valley Whitetails. Possible 200" gross. Awesome character on this one ! The pics are from their Facebook page.


I know a young man who works there. He tells me that they will go in in groups when someone comes to hunt and do small drives to bump the deer out and push them toward the hunter. This person is a nephew of the owner i believe. He has some amazing pictures for me to look at every time he comes in to the gym. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Looking at the weather for tomorrow....I hate this 20 degree temp swing. It's cold enough to dress pretty warm but then by the afternoon it's 62 degrees.


----------



## callmin

Saw 2 young bucks and 2 button bucks tonight in Richland County I think we're a week away a least before things start getting interesting


----------



## z7master167

callmin said:


> Saw 2 young bucks and 2 button bucks tonight in Richland County I think we're a week away a least before things start getting interesting


Boy I hope you're right.


----------



## dirt_diver

Central Preble: zero buck movement at my location all day. 2 doe, one mature, to whom I lost a catch me moving duel. Still bummed I messed that up... 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Stuck a big doe tonight. In case you were wondering the entrance hole was high behind shoulder exit hole is in her armpit on the side pic taken from. She was less than 10yds away. Small bucks nudging does but none of them seem at all receptive.








Still can't figure out the whole rotate the pic thing...


----------



## dirt_diver

arrow179 said:


> Stuck a big doe tonight. In case you were wondering the entrance hole was high behind shoulder exit hole is in her armpit on the side pic taken from. She was less than 10yds away. Small bucks nudging does but none of them seem at all receptive.
> View attachment 5024113
> 
> 
> Still can't figure out the whole rotate the pic thing...


You're making me hungry man

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobeagler

Saw some harassing/chasing today. Mature bucks were sprinting after does in the food plots. They weren't full blown chasing, but they are feeling antsy.


----------



## medicsnoke

RICHFORESTCo said:


> This one was killed this morning in southern Ohio at Sunfish Valley Whitetails. Possible 200" gross. Awesome character on this one ! The pics are from their Facebook page.


That buck is well over 200


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Got skunked tonight gonna try again in the morning Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

chaded said:


> Looking at the weather for tomorrow....I hate this 20 degree temp swing. It's cold enough to dress pretty warm but then by the afternoon it's 62 degrees.


I know what you mean...its suppose to be around 37° in the morning.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## LJOHNS

slow morning today - but beautiful. Had 4 different bucks chasing does in the cut corn field adjacent to me 1/2 before dark. Taking my daughter out tomorrow eve. in the blind. Setting up the decoy!


----------



## WEEGEE

lots of chasing around here today..........10 more yrds. and my day would have been great...........3 bucks ,all small ran a doe passed my buddy 3 times and he just watched ...seen 2 more cruising on the way home....road kill will start tonight!
hardin co. nwc ohio


----------



## Bwana

Bucks were moving today, I passed up 3...the largest 140ish. My son saw 5 bucks, 2 shooters for him over 140..no shots on the bigger bucks.

I been having zero luck with the grunt call, my son is slaying em with the rattling horns.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohiohntr

Had a nice 120" or so 8pt come cruising in around 8am....took lunch for an hour pulled back in the lane after lunch and two does played around my truck less than 20yds away for 10min...it was comical and crazy. I was pumped to get back in the stand...sat from noon till dark and got skunked...lol...tis hunting. I will be back there in the same spot tomorrow morning as two trees are getting worked hard. Good luck everyone!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I got a nice one this morning. Just walking around and took a wrong turn. Night night 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nstrut

2X_LUNG said:


> I got a nice one this morning. Just walking around and took a wrong turn. Night night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What county?


----------



## AthensShooter36

Bwana said:


> Bucks were moving today, I passed up 3...the largest 140ish. My son saw 5 bucks, 2 shooters for him over 140..no shots on the bigger bucks.
> 
> I been having zero luck with the grunt call, my son is slaying em with the rattling horns.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What county


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Adams

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

2X_LUNG said:


> I got a nice one this morning. Just walking around and took a wrong turn. Night night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Great buck 2X!!!!


----------



## BBD1984

2X_LUNG said:


> Adams
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good work bud! Nice back drop on that 2nd pic

Noticed the GoPro on your wicked bow...did you get the shot on video?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Buddy of mine killed this dude this morning... going to be a lot of big deer dropped next week or two. Tomorrow is going to be prime. Can't wait to get live updates of all the feeds throughout the day as I man dad duty.....the rut is my SUPERBOWL[emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

*All day sit*

Licking county all day.
Had a couple under my stand about 5 minutes after I settled in at 7 AM.
Started seeing deer before 8.
Saw Nine slick heads and two bucks by 10. Everything but the small 8 were too far away for a shot.
Saw another buck 100 yards away about 3:15.
Nothing I saw was chasing or being chased.
Had a big doe come by at 6. She's hanging in the barn waiting to go to Rabers in the morning.:teeth:

Used the Wac'em 3 blade cross bow head on her. Double lung shot at 23 yards. She rand 50 yards (downhill) and dropped in sight.
Arrow buried somewhere under the leaves after the pass through.


----------



## AJH1027

Got it done this evening hunting family farm in Athens. Considered passing but just couldn't resist. Off till the 14th so guess I'll just be on stand spectating. Or head back to try to fill PA tag. shot him at 28yards, stepped into food plot which was full of doe and two other bucks. Smaller 10pt was harassing a few of the doe and that was enough to drag this guy past me. Heart shot, hit opposite shoulder he made it about 90yds and piled up in the hay field. Good luck to you guys tomorrow, I think things will be turning loose soon.


----------



## BBD1984

AJH1027 said:


> View attachment 5024681
> 
> Got it done this evening hunting family farm in Athens. Considered passing but just couldn't resist. Off till the 14th so guess I'll just be on stand spectating. Or head back to try to fill PA tag. shot him at 28yards, stepped into food plot which was full of doe and two other bucks. Smaller 10pt was harassing a few of the doe and that was enough to drag this guy past me. Heart shot, hit opposite shoulder he made it about 90yds and piled up in the hay field. Good luck to you guys tomorrow, I think things will be turning loose soon.


Good work bud! Way to get it done 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

BBD1984 said:


> Good work bud! Way to get it done
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I wanted to so bad, but he came in fast. I didn't want to screw my chances on him. He looked huge coming to me. I actually forgot about the cam. Lol


BBD1984 said:


> Good work bud! Nice back drop on that 2nd pic
> 
> Noticed the GoPro on your wicked bow...did you get the shot on video?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

arrow179 said:


> Stuck a big doe tonight. In case you were wondering the entrance hole was high behind shoulder exit hole is in her armpit on the side pic taken from. She was less than 10yds away. Small bucks nudging does but none of them seem at all receptive.
> View attachment 5024113
> 
> 
> Still can't figure out the whole rotate the pic thing...


Awesome, congrats...


----------



## BowtechHunter65

2X_LUNG said:


> I got a nice one this morning. Just walking around and took a wrong turn. Night night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice buck, congrats...


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Good work bud! Way to get it done
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Way to get it done BBD. Congrats!


----------



## fullerb

Left at 4:00am from CT. Should be in Ohio around 3:00pm. Hope we pick the right week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Off day today to teach hunters safety, back at it tomorrow.

GL all.


----------



## hdrking2003

Man was last night a great night I'm SE Knox Co! From 5:30 on, I was covered up with deer, and guessing there was at least a doe or two that was hot, because I literally had a buck parade. Obviously most were little guys but around 6:15 a true 150"+ 10 came in with a doe and bedded 70 yards to my right(east), and stayed there for about 20 mins. That was a loooooooong 20 mins too!! Well, then the doe left and the big boy started heading my direction, but unfortunately a flock of effing turkeys(had to be 30 or more easily) crested the hill in front of me, and started shooting off into the trees one after other like someone was setting off bottle rockets!! Never seen anything like it!! It didn't really spook the buck, but it was making enough racket that he didn't want to continue on that path so he turned south and walked slowly out of the area. He got as close as about 55 yards before that went down. I was left butt hurt for sure, but I guess thats hunting in the great outdoors, lol. Bout to head back to the farm now and see what's moving this morning. On another note.....I've decided to take up turkey hunting in the spring...... anyone want to help???[emoji4] [emoji106]


----------



## Hoyt1715

On our way to Southern Ohio from Michigan. Hope it's a good week for us


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Thank you Lord for this sunrise. And could you please make that doe stop blowing?


----------



## The Phantom

Great job. I wouldn't have even thought about passing on him!





AJH1027 said:


> View attachment 5024681
> 
> Got it done this evening hunting family farm in Athens. Considered passing but just couldn't resist. Off till the 14th so guess I'll just be on stand spectating. Or head back to try to fill PA tag. shot him at 28yards, stepped into food plot which was full of doe and two other bucks. Smaller 10pt was harassing a few of the doe and that was enough to drag this guy past me. Heart shot, hit opposite shoulder he made it about 90yds and piled up in the hay field. Good luck to you guys tomorrow, I think things will be turning loose soon.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Chomping at the bit here at work. Beautiful morning. After 6pm I'll have 7 days of all day sits, back on for 4 day shifts and another 7 off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

The deer are on there feet this morning.....10 min after I settled in the stand heard chasing, grunting....had 4 does at my trophy rock I swore there was a buck with them because the grunting came from the way they came in....had another doe slip behind me and I just heard another grunt in the distance....the fog is starting to roll in also....awesome morning so far.




Tim 

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

2X_LUNG said:


> I got a nice one this morning. Just walking around and took a wrong turn. Night night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Congrats bro.....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hoytman09

Just had the big droptine buck I posted a couple days at 60 yards. Didn't like my decoy and headed in the opposite direction. Thought the decoys were suppose to draw in the big boys[emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

hdrking2003 said:


> Man was last night a great night I'm SE Knox Co! From 5:30 on, I was covered up with deer, and guessing there was at least a doe or two that was hot, because I literally had a buck parade. Obviously most were little guys but around 6:15 a true 150"+ 10 came in with a doe and bedded 70 yards to my right(east), and stayed there for about 20 mins. That was a loooooooong 20 mins too!! Well, then the doe left and the big boy started heading my direction, but unfortunately a flock of effing turkeys(had to be 30 or more easily) crested the hill in front of me, and started shooting off into the trees one after other like someone was setting off bottle rockets!! Never seen anything like it!! It didn't really spook the buck, but it was making enough racket that he didn't want to continue on that path so he turned south and walked slowly out of the area. He got as close as about 55 yards before that went down. I was left butt hurt for sure, but I guess thats hunting in the great outdoors, lol. Bout to head back to the farm now and see what's moving this morning. On another note.....I've decided to take up turkey hunting in the spring...... anyone want to help???[emoji4] [emoji106]


Definitely, ill even wear an Indians hat!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

crazylouie said:


> Thank you Lord for this sunrise. And could you please make that doe stop blowing?


Lol. And while you're at it Lord, if it's not too much trouble, move these turkeys to my neighbors property until the spring season. They're all over me again!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

irishhacker said:


> Definitely, ill even wear an Indians hat!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Lmao!! Sounds good to me Irish!!


----------



## trickytross

Just had a doe run out into the pasture. Then turned around and ran back the same way she ran out. 2.5 yr old maybe 3.5 buck came out same way as doe. Stopped when I grunted. Then continued on. Then just like the doe, he turned back around. I bleated and waited. He stayed next to transmission line and the. Headed back the same way he came. I rattled and he stopped and stared before he went in the woods. Headed back in the same way he came out. 

Gallia


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## BBD1984

Heavy frost in Logan Co. What a beautiful morning!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

crazylouie said:


> Thank you Lord for this sunrise. And could you please make that doe stop blowing?


I just said the samething lol.....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

More does just came through....no buck behind them




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## z7master167

Spike and 3 does so far


----------



## hdrking2003

Lil forky and lil 8 just came cruising by on the same trail within feet of each other, noses to the ground. Walked right under my stand. SE Knox Co.


----------



## Hower08

Had 3 does come by pretty quick about 20 minutes ago. No bucks in tow


----------



## trickytross

Last night had a good buck come out, but he was still with another younger buck. This morning was the first time I have seen a buck alone


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## hdrking2003

And another lil buck.....same trail. Musta been a hot lady on that trail over night or early this morning.


----------



## kholland

Had a parade yesterday, a doe with her yearlings came through about 9. A few button bucks throughout the morning. Finished the night off with a little 4 chasing a few small does around the field. Been in the stand since 7 this morning and no activity except the neighbors dog barking his face off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Doe and fork. Foggy in brown co


----------



## Tim/OH

Just had a lone doe come by was going to shoot her, but was hoping a buck was trailing behind her....guess what nothing smh.



Tim 

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Ohiohntr

2.5yo 8pt just went past with his nose down on a mission


----------



## BBD1984

The steam is literally rolling off of the Frosted fields... With the bright Sun rise clear skies beautiful Fall Foliage what an amazing sight!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

BBD1984 said:


> The steam is literally rolling off of the Frosted fields... With the bright Sun rise clear skies beautiful Fall Foliage what an amazing sight!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's what it's all about! Well said.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Dad said he had a giant chasing 4 does down by him, never came close enough and the went into the crp


----------



## Hower08

3 pointer has come through twice now. If i can get a biggun to walk the path he just did it would be all over


----------



## ohiobucks

I have seen 5 different bucks, 1 was decent, the rest have been skippers. This was in the span of 15 minutes, right at 9am. Been quiet since.

2 little fellas:


----------



## ohiobucks

No sooner hit send on the last post, and another skipper passes by..Knox Co


----------



## Hower08

Hower08 said:


> 3 pointer has come through twice now. If i can get a biggun to walk the path he just did it would be all over


Make that 3 times


----------



## American_Hunter

Somehow managed to catch the contact that fell out of my shooting eye in the darkness or early morn! All good. 
I have seen one mature doe very calm finishing feeding in a cut corn field and looked like going to bed around 8. About an hour later young buck scooted at top speed where she went to bed... wish I could see that far or the action works my way! Good luck to all and be safe! 

-Sandusky County


----------



## Jackson8706

The rut is on in Adams county!Bucks chasing does all over.Grunting like I've never heard in my life.3 bucks but no shooter yet.


----------



## Tim/OH

The woods are quiet......




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## The Phantom

Took my doe to the processor about 8:15. Saw a total of 8 deer out in the fields between Mt Vernon and Amity. Nothing chasing or being chased.


----------



## Winter88

Last night seen 4 does 3 bucks shooter walked right under me like a ninja by the time I noticed him I had no shot I figured this morning was going to be one of those crazy magical mornings but the same 4 does casual walked by at about 10:00 not a buck in sight Medina county


----------



## RH1

I've seen this buck and a small 3 pt..
No does


----------



## tim1676

Saw two does in the field at first light, moved further into the woods after they cleared out
Haven't seen anything since


----------



## dduff1

Lots of small bucks crusing


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Took my doe to the processor about 8:15. Saw a total of 8 deer out in the fields between Mt Vernon and Amity. Nothing chasing or being chased.


Congrats on the doe Phantom!! Which processor do you go to? I use Oiler's in Utica. Been going there the past 5 years and been extremely happy with everything.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Knox Co.- Saw four spikes scratching every tree they walked passed for an hour. Then this guy busted out of a thicket to chase them off a creek bed I was sitting over..stood at 12 yards. 10:15 AM. Not the one I was waiting for, but I'll take him. Good luck everyone.


----------



## RH1

Good job


----------



## fmf979

Sat till 11 saw one tail right after daylight. Not even a squirrel after that. Found 5 fresh scrapes pop up in the normal places and three lightly rubbed trees. I would say it's not quite on yet in Muskingum.


----------



## BBD1984

Things slow???

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## callmin

1 small buck at 8am that was it in Richland county. I have yet to see any chasing or grunting activity, just some small ones cruising


----------



## TheKingofKings

Got a nice buck locked onto a doe in the bedding area in front of me. Just like last year. Hopefully she leads him over when they get up.


----------



## onlyaspike

Saw 3 different small bucks chasin does...2 at the same time about 80 yrds apart....great morning....but no shooters moving in my woods.


----------



## Hower08

Had a 115 cruise through at 11


----------



## TheKingofKings

Just had a small 8 cruise by at 20yards. Just sniffing and crusin.


----------



## jeff25

got busted on the way in trying to get downwind of doe bedding. ended up seeing a young buck but that was all.


----------



## chaded

Had a spike below me for awhile not too long after day break. Then a little 4 pt joined him. He left and I looked over my shoulder to see a real nice buck at 40 yards. He came to about 30 and had he followed the script 10 more yards I would of had a nice shot. He wasn't feeling it and turned around and walked away. Other than the two little bucks walking around a little with their noses on the ground I'm not seeing much rut activity that is exciting. Should get ramped up here before too long though.


----------



## The Phantom

I use Rabers in Amity. I think their bologna tastes better.




hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats on the doe Phantom!! Which processor do you go to? I use Oiler's in Utica. Been going there the past 5 years and been extremely happy with everything.


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats on a nice buck.



IrishHunter1 said:


> Knox Co.- Saw four spikes scratching every tree they walked passed for an hour. Then this guy busted out of a thicket to chase them off a creek bed I was sitting over..stood at 12 yards. 10:15 AM. Not the one I was waiting for, but I'll take him. Good luck everyone.


----------



## kholland

Slow morning. Had a small 4 and a real tall 6, both ran the far side of the field. Gonna grab some lunch then pick up my wife and my son and head back out this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

kholland said:


> Slow morning. Had a small 4 and a real tall 6, both ran the far side of the field. Gonna grab some lunch then pick up my wife and my son and head back out this evening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holland, what part of ohio are you from


----------



## kholland

Marion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perrytrails

Had a small 8 and a spike push a doe by at 8 this morning, perry county. 

Headed back out now.


----------



## lutzweiser

Most of the scrapes have all been hit in the past 2 days with a few new ones to.


----------



## Liveblue23

2X_LUNG said:


> Adams
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice one man. I live and hunt in Adams.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Liveblue23 said:


> Nice one man. I live and hunt in Adams.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it here. Lucky guy

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> I use Rabers in Amity. I think their bologna tastes better.


Raber's is quality too, a good buddy of mine goes there. Their bologna reminds me of Troyers trail bologna.....and there's nothing wrong with that!! Excellent taste!! I like the jalepeno cheddar bologna that Oiler's makes too tho. They mix in big chunks of ham with theirs and there's just something about that lil bit of kick with the jalapenos, mmmmmmmm mmmmmmmm!! Lots of good choices around here. Amazin's(used to be Perfect's)in Johnstown is on that list too. They are just a lil bit pricier.


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Raber's is quality too, a good buddy of mine goes there. Their bologna reminds me of Troyers trail bologna.....and there's nothing wrong with that!! Excellent taste!! I like the jalepeno cheddar bologna that Oiler's makes too tho. They mix in big chunks of ham with theirs and there's just something about that lil bit of kick with the jalapenos, mmmmmmmm mmmmmmmm!! Lots of good choices around here. Amazin's(used to be Perfect's)in Johnstown is on that list too. They are just a lil bit pricier.


Yeah amazin is more pricer for sure.....



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

My cams are showing lots of daytime activities.....there was a stud that walked right by my stand yesterday around 445....hopefully he comes by again because Im ready.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Yeah amazin is more pricer for sure.....
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Their deer sticks are tough to beat tho! At least they used to be. I could eat a whole pack of them as a meal, lol.


----------



## Tim/OH

2 small bucks were fighting in front of my camera lol.





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## AthensShooter36

Back in stand after seeing a big ten this mornin runnin a doe could get him to stop see what we get tonight in licking county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

Tim/OH said:


> My cams are showing lots of daytime activities.....there was a stud that walked right by my stand yesterday around 445....hopefully he comes by again because Im ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Good luck buddy. Do you have your decoy out for the evening hunt?

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

bmwlife1976 said:


> Good luck buddy. Do you have your decoy out for the evening hunt?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


Thanks man, no I dont left harry at home....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## mathews8pt

Been sitting all day. 2 dinks and a decent 3 year old 8 this morning cruising and then a 2 year old 7 came by about 2:40. Saw a buck chasing a doe 2 nights ago in this area and a shooter trailing the does scent right at dark. 

Delaware county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

I dont think the bucks in my area know what time of year it is..


----------



## Tim/OH

z7master167 said:


> I dont think the bucks in my area know what time of year it is..


Lol....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## lutzweiser

All this cut bean field needs now is a few deer


----------



## Tiggie_00

Saw some chasing today and put down 2 coyotes.. pretty good day


----------



## clafountain2

I shot one last night made a bad shot high in the shoulder never found him or any blood....my dad got a nice 9 point this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Delaware Co tonight. Sitting next to a field of cover crops just in the brush a bit. Cover crop is mainly tillage radishes (turnips) and some rye. They love the stuff! Wind hasn't been rea steady outta one direction which has me a little nervous but I'm high on a ridge so should help. Good luck out there!


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> My cams are showing lots of daytime activities.....there was a stud that walked right by my stand yesterday around 445....hopefully he comes by again because Im ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


It's almost that time buddy hope he comes by today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Here's my location tonight:








Still can't figure out the dang right side up picture thing...grrrr


----------



## lutzweiser

arrow179 said:


> Here's my location tonight:
> View attachment 5026633
> 
> 
> Still can't figure out the dang right side up picture thing...grrrr



Crop the top and bottom just a little bit in your picture editing.


----------



## Tim/OH

AthensShooter36 said:


> It's almost that time buddy hope he comes by today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro, I hope so too.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> Thanks bro, I hope so too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


How big is the one yur after or was there last night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Im moving in on a big one in the morning, hes been seen 3 times in the same area in the last week. Hopefully he does it again in the morning


----------



## ohiobucks

Knox co, Sitting over a small 1/2 acre food plot tonight...32 yards to the other side.


----------



## wmn2

2.5 weeks and I'll be in Ohio at my old stomping grounds. 5 days of bow and opening day of gun. Hoping to catch post rut action with my bow or them returning to feeding patterns. Can't wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I really dont have a particular buck Im after....but this one has been showing up the last few days on cam during the day....so Im hoping he shows up this evening as well lol.

He is a shooter




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Had a doe blow through and about 10 min later a nice 130 class 11 was birddogging her. There was no stopping him. First rut activity I've seen.


----------



## wmn2

Also. My dad is out now in southeast Lorain county. He's got a buck chasing 3 does around about 80 yards out. Sounds like it's heating up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> Saw some chasing today and put down 2 coyotes.. pretty good day


Where's your pics? Of the yotes...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Figures - got 3 guys and a dog come riding thru on their UTV and 4 wheeler decide they need to fly their drone. If I had a shotgun I'd shoot it down. Lol!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Tiggie_00 said:


> Saw some chasing today and put down 2 coyotes.. pretty good day


It's the rut thread! Pics!


----------



## 3dn4jc

Things heated up yesterday evening around the Zanesville area, little bucks chasing, I had a great evening, I shot a 186" buck chasing off a smaller buck, pics when I get back to N.C. next week.


----------



## irishhacker

arrow179 said:


> Figures - got 3 guys and a dog come riding thru on their UTV and 4 wheeler decide they need to fly their drone. If I had a shotgun I'd shoot it down. Lol!


Got any flu flu arrows?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

3dn4jc said:


> Things heated up yesterday evening around the Zanesville area, little bucks chasing, I had a great evening, I shot a 186" buck chasing off a smaller buck, pics when I get back to N.C. next week.


Man, I'm making the trip down to Muskingum Co with you next year, lol. You seem to put down a stud every year!! Congrats my friend, another successful trip to Ohio!! 

PS......you can PM the coordinates and I swear I won't tell a soul[emoji6] LOL!!


----------



## sfhunter

My buddy saw a decent buck pushing a doe around this morning and heard a chase around 4 this afternoon. I've seen squirrels and chipmunks. So I guess they're getting going, just not by my stand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

A cool 6pt just bedded down within 25 yards of me. 4 on one side, 2 on the other. Out to his ears, just too young...


----------



## Tim/OH

Omg guys I just shot one

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Hes big

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## dirt_diver

Tim/OH said:


> Omg guys I just shot one
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Hope it's a biggun

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Im shaking....he came in following a doe...omg



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

The shot felt good about a 15 yds shot.....rage exteme.....I believe I heard him crash.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## ArcheryRoad

congrats in for the pics!!


----------



## ohiobucks

Congrats Tim! 👍


----------



## irishhacker

Go tim!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## titan23_87

Tim/OH said:


> The shot felt good about a 15 yds shot.....rage exteme.....I believe I heard him crash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Good luck on the recovery!


----------



## Tim/OH

I had a fawn come in and she kept looking behind her the whole time, so I'm thinking that a buck is coming....nothing for about 10-15 min.....then I heard something coming in the same direction as the doe.....he comes a huge doe and then i heard the grunt....the doe went by then here comes the buck following the same trail, I drew back and he stepped out about 15 yds....I watched him run about 50 yds and lost him in the thicket, but heard him crashed

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Fellas this is the first shot opportunity on a shooter in yrs...its been 12 yrs since I killed my last buck.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## sfhunter

Good luck on a speedy recovrry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> I had a fawn come in and she kept looking behind her the whole time, so I'm thinking that a buck is coming....nothing for about 10-15 min.....then I heard something coming in the same direction as the doe.....he comes a huge doe and then i heard the grunt....the doe went by then here comes the buck following the same trail, I drew back and he stepped out about 15 yds....I watched him run about 50 yds and lost him in the thicket, but heard him crashed
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


That's exciting Tim...take your time. Hope you find him

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> Omg guys I just shot one
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Let's get some pics Tim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Big wide 8 pt....I watch him make a rub before he came in....I had a feeling this was going to be a good night

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Good job Tim! Can't wait for pics bud!


----------



## Tim/OH

Im in Licking county btw.....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Climbing down to look for the arrow....stand by guys...




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## irishhacker

Well deserved, can't wait to see the recovery pics 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> Im in Licking county btw.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Where at in licking county Tim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Good luck on a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tim/OH

Arrow has good red blood on it and the rage extreme is still new shape....

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

AthensShooter36 said:


> Where at in licking county Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pataskala.....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## bmwlife1976

Tim/OH said:


> The shot felt good about a 15 yds shot.....rage exteme.....I believe I heard him crash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Thats so awesome. We are. All waiting for the first pic buddy.

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> Pataskala.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Good location I'd love to hunt that big ole field right past 37 past Granville down below the housing development. Going toward Columbus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Omg guys I just shot one
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Thata boy Tim!!!! Can't wait to see the pics!!!! So happy for you man!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Haha am i the only one hitting the refresh button every couple of minutes?! I'm at home tonight with the kids while the wife is at a baby shower.


----------



## arrow179

irishhacker said:


> Got any flu flu arrows?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Fresh out! Arrows are too expensive to be flinging at some flying toy!


----------



## Tim/OH

No blood where he was standing when I shot him....



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## irishhacker

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Haha am i the only one hitting the refresh button every couple of minutes?! I'm at home tonight with the kids while the wife is at a baby shower.


Nope..me too..and I'm in a tree lol


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Tim/OH said:


> Arrow has good red blood on it and the rage extreme is still new shape....
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


We will be waiting for hero pics!


----------



## AthensShooter36

irishhacker said:


> Nope..me too..and I'm in a tree lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Hahaha me to and I'm also in a tree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Tim/OH said:


> No blood where he was standing when I shot him....
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Ease the way he went and see if it begins, congrats buddy


----------



## Tim/OH

I found him........




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## z7master167

Ohhhh we need some pics


----------



## trickytross

Dammit Tim the suspense is killing me!!!


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## dirt_diver

AthensShooter36 said:


> Hahaha me to and I'm also in a tree
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. I'm just happy someone is having more than squirrels during their hunt. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Tim/OH said:


> I found him........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Pics!! Congrats!


----------



## Tim/OH

He ran about 50 yds hit was just kind of high behind the shoulder....high hit no wounder there wasnt any blood

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## arrow179

Slow upload?? Lol!


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> I found him........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Let's see those pics Tim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

He isnt as big as I thought he was but hell he's a damn good for a 12 yr drought

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> He isnt as big as I thought he was but hell he's a damn good for a 12 yr drought
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


A buck is a buck did yu enjoy it hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

He has some thick bases fully mature buck with a kicker coming off his right side.....



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## z7master167

Tim/OH said:


> He has some thick bases fully mature buck with a kicker coming off his right side.....
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Sweet man, congrats


----------



## dirt_diver

Awesome buck

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

AthensShooter36 said:


> A buck is a buck did yu enjoy it hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah I enjoyed it.....the rush was unbelievable havent felt that in a long time

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## ohiobucks

Great 8, congrats again Tim!


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> Hell yeah I enjoyed it.....the rush was unbelievable havent felt that in a long time
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Then that's all that matters bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Thanks everyone......heres the kicker my vacation doesnt start until Monday lol....now I can sleep in lol




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Awesome buck Tim. Very nice man congratulations


----------



## arrow179

Tim/OH said:


> He has some thick bases fully mature buck with a kicker coming off his right side.....
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Nice work!! What are you gonna do for the next 12 or so days that you don't hafta work??!!!

Congrats man. Sounds like you've earned it!


----------



## Tim/OH

Thanks everyone thats means a lot.....I seen plenty of big ones over the yrs, but for everything to come together and get a shot opportunity ....thats a sweet feeling. 




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

arrow179 said:


> Nice work!! What are you gonna do for the next 12 or so days that you don't hafta work??!!!
> 
> Congrats man. Sounds like you've earned it!


Sleep wake up sleep repeat lol.....probably will take my buddy out and put him on a deer.



Thanks again,
Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## irishhacker

Congratulations tim!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Exit wound was right at the elbow.....





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## z7master167

Tim/OH said:


> Sleep wake up sleep repeat lol.....probably will take my buddy out and put him on a deer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Can i be your buddy?


----------



## Tim/OH

irishhacker said:


> Congratulations tim!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Thanks man....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Exit wound









Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## bmwlife1976

Tim/OH said:


> Thanks everyone thats means a lot.....I seen plenty of big ones over the yrs, but for everything to come together and get a shot opportunity ....thats a sweet feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Wow man. Nice buck buddy. Theres nothing like that feeling. Congratulations brother. Thats awesome

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> He has some thick bases fully mature buck with a kicker coming off his right side.....
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Congrats Tim!! Nice big 8 big homie, happy for ya and proud of ya for keeping it together in the moment of truth!!! Enjoy sleeping in the next week, you deserve it!! Plenty of does in that area tho if you get too bored, lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

z7master167 said:


> Can i be your buddy?


Yeah, me too.


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats Tim.


----------



## Winter88

Congrats Tim awesome buck!


----------



## onlyaspike

Tim/OH said:


> He has some thick bases fully mature buck with a kicker coming off his right side.....
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Great Buck Bro !!!! Congratulations! !!!


----------



## onlyaspike

Took both my daughters out in the blind tonight....seen about 20 turkey, 4 does, and no bucks....


----------



## RH1

Great job Tim. Congrats bud
Nothing like a big 8!


----------



## 69RS

Nice job Tim! Congrats on an awesome buck!


----------



## Tim/OH

His body is huge we are still dragging smh.....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Great job Tim!

Had a doe followed by a decent buck at 445. Nothing after. Bummer


----------



## z7master167

Dad had another big one heading his way this eve, but it took a detour


----------



## ohiobucks

Knox co, Saw a bruiser of an 8pt chasing a few does all over the woods at 6pm. Closest he got was 60 yards. Grunts, growls, tending grunts, lip curls...he had it all on display tonight.

Going back in the morning with my climber, a little deeper in the woods.


----------



## dirt_diver

Well my night changed fast. Went from squirrels humping in the dry leaves or something to having a nice doe directly underneath me. She saw something, so I looked to where she was looking and my target buck walked past an opening in the woods. First time I've seen him in daylight. Hope it's not the last.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats Tim!! Nice big 8 big homie, happy for ya and proud of ya for keeping it together in the moment of truth!!! Enjoy sleeping in the next week, you deserve it!! Plenty of does in that area tho if you get too bored, lol.


Yeah man I will probably be back out Monday morning for a doe or just to watch the rut....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## dirt_diver

No breeding behavior tonight though. Preble county, north of Camden. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

The blood trail was unbelievable from that rage extreme....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## cla5675

Congrats, Tim. Well deserved end to your drought!!

Let's go Bucks!!!


Troy.


----------



## Regohio

Today was insane in Warren County! I saw 17 Deer...4 Bucks...2 Shooters...One was a MONSTER!!! Will be back in tree tomorrow!

I just need that Old Boy to get about 10 yards closer!!!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Good luck Reg



Regohio said:


> Today was insane in Warren County! I saw 17 Deer...4 Bucks...2 Shooters...One was a MONSTER!!! Will be back in tree tomorrow!
> 
> I just need that Old Boy to get about 10 yards closer!!!


----------



## Tim/OH

cla5675 said:


> Congrats, Tim. Well deserved end to your drought!!
> 
> Let's go Bucks!!!
> 
> 
> Troy.


Thanks troy appreciate it....





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

z7master167 said:


> Can i be your buddy?


Yep lol....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BBD1984

Congratulations to Tim.... What a rush. Almost like we were all sitting in the tree stand with you... LOL

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tiggie_00 said:


> Saw some chasing today and put down 2 coyotes.. pretty good day


Any day a yote is given a dirt nap is a good day in da woods...


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> He has some thick bases fully mature buck with a kicker coming off his right side.....
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Great job! Way to get it done brother!


----------



## LJOHNS

Kind of slow tonight. One young buck chasing and only a couple does. Think another hunter messed up my stand location tonight.


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Congratulations to Tim.... What a rush. Almost like we were all sitting in the tree stand with you... LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It sure was a rush bro lol




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Thanks again fellas appreciate all the kind words....



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## mathews8pt

Had a 145-150" 10 with a doe tonight. Just couldn't quite get a clear shot at him. Pretty much had her locked down in an area that's off the beaten path. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbeddy

haven't seen bucks running does much yet, but son got a shot on one of his "hit list" bucks tonight but we never found it. sucks, we tracked for 3 hours and about 500 yds.


----------



## AJH1027

so we are on a streak at our place... I killed a 8 last night taped 119 5/8" "posted pic of mine last night", and my dad killed this guy tonight, our main new target buck. Shot him while chasing a doe at 4:25pm on edge of a 6 acre strip of retired hay field we've been letting over grow since we bought the place 5 1/2 years ago. Same tree he killed a 154" 10 out of last year during that early October cold front. This guy taped 142 3/8". He Showed up oct 29th first time on cam and has been hanging around since but never caught a daylight photo yet until today right before my dad arrowed him. Now my brother in law needs to punch his tag. Heating up in Athens. 

Congrats Tim on a nice buck, I started following this thread 3 or 4 seasons ago and you've always kept the reporting up to help pass some hours.


----------



## richstang75

I killed this 9 tonight at 12 yards with my Halon X. He was cruising creek bottom and I grunted him in about 5:50 pm.


----------



## AJH1027

Finally reaping some rewards of hard work, adding cover, hing cutting, 5 acres of plots, disapline hunting the wind. 85 acres total not a big place but seems to be working


----------



## Tim/OH

AJH1027 said:


> View attachment 5028433
> so we are on a streak at our place... I killed a 8 last night taped 119 5/8" "posted pic of mine last night", and my dad killed this guy tonight, our main new target buck. Shot him while chasing a doe at 4:25pm on edge of a 6 acre strip of retired hay field we've been letting over grow since we bought the place 5 1/2 years ago. Same tree he killed a 154" 10 out of last year during that early October cold front. This guy taped 142 3/8". He Showed up oct 29th first time on cam and has been hanging around since but never caught a daylight photo yet until today right before my dad arrowed him. Now my brother in law needs to punch his tag. Heating up in Athens.
> 
> Congrats Tim on a nice buck, I started following this thread 3 or 4 seasons ago and you've always kept the reporting up to help pass some hours.


Congrats to you and your dad.....and thanks for the kind words bro appreciate it





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## lutzweiser

All quiet so far. Did see 2 doe when I parked my truck. Really calm in Columbiana County


----------



## Hower08

Bumped two walking in. Turkeys going crazy gobbling and the biggest gobbler is full strut followinf hens around right now


----------



## kholland

Screwed this morning up pretty well. Passed out last night watching the buckeye game, forgot to set an alarm. Pulled up to my spot with 3 bucks and a doe looking at me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

2 does in the hayfield and just grunted in small 6pt. Licking Co


----------



## arrow179

richstang75 said:


> I killed this 9 tonight at 12 yards with my Halon X. He was cruising creek bottom and I grunted him in about 5:50 pm.
> View attachment 5028449



Congrats on a nice one!


----------



## jemyers10pt

I killed a 147 5/8" yesterday at 11:00am. Just feeding along. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

AJH1027 said:


> View attachment 5028433
> so we are on a streak at our place... I killed a 8 last night taped 119 5/8" "posted pic of mine last night", and my dad killed this guy tonight, our main new target buck. Shot him while chasing a doe at 4:25pm on edge of a 6 acre strip of retired hay field we've been letting over grow since we bought the place 5 1/2 years ago. Same tree he killed a 154" 10 out of last year during that early October cold front. This guy taped 142 3/8". He Showed up oct 29th first time on cam and has been hanging around since but never caught a daylight photo yet until today right before my dad arrowed him. Now my brother in law needs to punch his tag. Heating up in Athens.
> 
> Congrats Tim on a nice buck, I started following this thread 3 or 4 seasons ago and you've always kept the reporting up to help pass some hours.


Nice job! Congrats to you and your dad!!


----------



## z7master167

6 bucks 5 does so far, bucks all together n does all together wth is goin on


----------



## Hower08

Just had a doe and fawn come through. Im right on the downwind side of a bedding area. Hopefully things will heat up


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Group of does came through 715. Nothing trailing. All is quiet. 

All day sit tomorrow. Can't decide if I stay in somewhat open hardwoods or move to a thick 10 acres (logged 5 years ago) adjoining this hardwoods in case the does are starting to hide. Been in the woods last 5 straight and haven't seen much.


----------



## Tim/OH

jemyers10pt said:


> I killed a 147 5/8" yesterday at 11:00am. Just feeding along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats......




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

z7master167 said:


> 6 bucks 5 does so far, bucks all together n does all together wth is goin on


Good luck bro.....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## jemyers10pt

Tim/OH said:


> Congrats......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Thank ya sir. 

Lawrence county too by the way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I wish I was out hunting right now with yall.....remember Im not used to tagging out early in November like this lol.....I am going to buy a doe tag today I want that big doe that walking with that buck yesterday evening....she was every bit of 200 lbs.



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Good luck to everyone thats out hunting......




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## z7hunter11

Been pretty slow for me in Adams county ( locust grove area). Only seen 2 does yesterday. Fingers crossed for today, and congrats to those who scored great bucks!


----------



## cjcg7980

I'll be leaving plant city Florida Thursday at noon to drive all night to our lease in meigs county. I usually go the first week in November but wasn't possible this year. Hope the Bucks will still be on the move good luck to all you guys.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Just had another doe come in. When she got downwind of my urine scent she practically turned herself inside out and freaked out. This happened to me a couple days ago with does as well. Anyone else seen this?

I had been buying my urine from a local producer that went out of business. Always had good luck. Bought this batch directly from another farm which is a national supplier but I'm concerned about the deer reaction. Any thoughts? Urine appears to be fresh in that is wasnt dark but did have a slight ammonia odor this am.

It's tough to sit in the woods all day if you're not confident in your gear.


----------



## JB13

Been out four days straight have seen alot of activity mostly smaller bucks and they are really reacting to the horns in northern Ashland county. My other spot in southern Ashland county I have not seen near the activity or had any reaction to calls. Just looking to be there right place right time cause it's obviously ON!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

6 bucks 8 does, no chasing, and a coyote i almost got lol


----------



## Hower08

More turkeys. I think everything in my woods is rutting except my bucks!


----------



## The Phantom

Thought you meant your own!
I went from the stand Fri about an hour before the doe came in downwind. She never paid any attention.

If it smelled ammonia it isn't any good.
Some "deer farms" don't say what type of deer. Not sure if that could make a difference.

I used a well known brand last year about this time. Had two separate bucks on different days hit the scent, blew a couple times, and headed back the way they came.

Didn't use anything the rest of the year. 




crazylouie said:


> Just had another doe come in. When she got downwind of my urine scent she practically turned herself inside out and freaked out. This happened to me a couple days ago with does as well. Anyone else seen this?
> 
> I had been buying my urine from a local producer that went out of business. Always had good luck. Bought this batch directly from another farm which is a national supplier but I'm concerned about the deer reaction. Any thoughts? Urine appears to be fresh in that is wasnt dark but did have a slight ammonia odor this am.
> 
> It's tough to sit in the woods all day if you're not confident in your gear.


----------



## ohiobucks

Knox co, 7:10am, I had the biggest buck I've ever seen alive at 70 yards. Chasing an old doe, of course she came to 20...haven't seen them since. 8am a doe was being hounded by a fork buck around me. Good time to be in the woods.


----------



## ohiobucks

I probably should have packed a sandwich...


----------



## arrow179

Rattled up a 50" 6pt. Little quiet since first 30 mins of legal shooting light


----------



## Tim/OH

ohiobucks said:


> I probably should have packed a sandwich...


I packed a couple sandwiches yesterday lol.....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## AmishMan007

Tim/OH said:


> Exit wound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Wow! Nice Tim!


----------



## AmishMan007

Looks like I missed a lot yesterday while power washing the house..... [emoji30]


----------



## Winter88

Slow motion this morning seen a doe with her twins


----------



## Tim/OH

AmishMan007 said:


> Wow! Nice Tim!


Thanks bro.....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## fullerb

1st sit nothing so far. I bump two walking in. Nice morning good to be out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Just watched a beauty of a 10pt with 2 does for the last 20 minutes. Not chasing, but grunting ever so often, and staying right with them...


----------



## jimmyfunk60

2 does button buck in Carroll county so far this morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

Set up on one of the new scrapes I saw yesterday since I have a lock on nearby6. 700 am a shooter freshened it up no shot. Half hour later it looked like the same buck going back the way he came. 930 a six point chased a doe almost under me.


----------



## Tim/OH

I just seen a giant on the edge pf a cut field...almost drove into a ditch lol




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## kparrott154

Rattled in a small buck Friday morning. I'm seeing more day time pictures bucks but they are all smaller. I'm going to set up over fresh rubs and scraps tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onlyaspike

Pretty slow start this morning. ...2 small bucks cruising through ....2 chases up on the hillside....and a small tight racked 8 pt tending a doe...he wouldn't let any other deer even near her....they bedded down twice together about 60 yrds from me....


----------



## Rev44

Got him last Tuesday. Highland County.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cfred70

Great Job Tim! Hoping to break my 3 year drought tonight...


----------



## hdrking2003

Back in the stand in Eastern Knox Co, outside of Millwood. Put out a couple scent wicks for the first time this year. Hoping Doc's and my True Talker can help me get it done this afternoon!


----------



## hdrking2003

Haven't been in the stand 5 mins and a real nice shooter just came busting thru chasing a doe full speed about 60-70 yards in front of me!! Then back into the woods they went. Awesome start!!


----------



## Bwana

Good luck, don't call too much .the does don't like it. The buck's are on their feet, saw 9 different buck this morning, wait they will come.

Shoot straight

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

cfred70 said:


> Great Job Tim! Hoping to break my 3 year drought tonight...


Thanks man.....good luck.

You hunting this evening ?




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## chaded

Supposed to get in the 70's again....


----------



## lungpuncher1

chaded said:


> Supposed to get in the 70's again....


Hope the mornings are still good. Still low 40s in the am.

Headed up tomorrow for 7 days


----------



## hdrking2003

Bwana said:


> Good luck, don't call too much .the does don't like it. The buck's are on their feet, saw 9 different buck this morning, wait they will come.
> 
> Shoot straight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Copy that [emoji106] , and thank you. Yes, they are definitely on their feet! Had a smaller buck come down the same trail about 5 mins later. Ranged it at 62 yards. Right out by that lil pine by itself out in the open.


----------



## Bwana

hdrking2003 said:


> Copy that [emoji106] , and thank you. Yes, they are definitely on their feet! Had a smaller buck come down the same trail about 5 mins later. Ranged it at 62 yards. Right out by that lil pine by itself out in the open.


Been seeing all the mature does feeding between 11am-3pm in fields and acorns, must be trying to stay clear of the harassing bucks...but the big bucks are moving early. I saw a 150 yesterday at 3, my son missed a 155ish at 430...stay alert and bang one my friend 

Ps: your spot looks good, love those scrubby type spots.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

Good Luck Gents


----------



## Squirrel

It was dead in SE Ohio yesterday. 1 doe and 1 small 4pt all day. If they are on their feet it's not where I was hunting  .


----------



## Hower08

Got pretty deep in our timber along two old intersecting logging roads that are surrounded by bedding areas. Hopefully this evening is better than thismorning


----------



## chaded

Squirrel said:


> It was dead in SE Ohio yesterday. 1 doe and 1 small 4pt all day. If they are on their feet it's not where I was hunting  .


Whereabouts you at in SE Ohio? I had three bucks (2 small and one nice one) on their feet yesterday morning but it died off around 10:30 when it started warming up. It was 34 degrees when i got to the ones though.


----------



## hdrking2003

Bwana said:


> Been seeing all the mature does feeding between 11am-3pm in fields and acorns, must be trying to stay clear of the harassing bucks...but the big bucks are moving early. I saw a 150 yesterday at 3, my son missed a 155ish at 430...stay alert and bang one my friend
> 
> Ps: your spot looks good, love those scrubby type spots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks Bwana! Yeah, I love this place. Not a real big piece of land by any means but it borders some big timber and there's ag everywhere. Lots of deer run around out here, and big ones too. Had lots of pics of a 212" monster last year that I ended up losing out to, by an outfitter with a rifle. This pic is right out in front of me, I'm facing NE and sitting in a tree line.


----------



## Squirrel

chaded said:


> Whereabouts you at in SE Ohio? I had three bucks (2 small and one nice one) on their feet yesterday morning but it died off around 10:30 when it started warming up. It was 34 degrees when i got to the ones though.


Asthabula county not far from PA border. A friend owns a small farm. We have some really nice ones on camera but so far they have been a no show in day light.


----------



## chaded

Squirrel said:


> Asthabula county not far from PA border. A friend owns a small farm. We have some really nice ones on camera but so far they have been a no show in day light.


Oh you mean northeast ohio. I saw SE in your post and thought you was down here by me somewhere.


----------



## Squirrel

chaded said:


> Oh you mean northeast ohio. I saw SE in your post and thought you was down here by me somewhere.


Dang, that was a typo. Sorry about that lol.


----------



## chaded

Squirrel said:


> Dang, that was a typo. Sorry about that lol.


There's some good bucks up there. I used to live and hunt in trumbull county which is close.


----------



## lutzweiser

Good thing I didn't pack my camo cargo shorts up just yet. Didn't Mother Nature get the memo that this is november


----------



## Regohio

They were up in Warren County this morning! My buddy saw 5 (2 Bucks) I saw 3 Bucks (One of them over 150) No shots but my buddy grunted the same 8 pointer in twice! Yeah...they are starting to get stupid!


----------



## Hower08

Just had 3 bucks and 2 does come through. Bucks didnt seem to care the does split off from them.


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Haven't been in the stand 5 mins and a real nice shooter just came busting thru chasing a doe full speed about 60-70 yards in front of me!! Then back into the woods they went. Awesome start!!


That is a good start....hope she brings him by you bud.




Tim


----------



## dirt_diver

I just got set up in the same stand I was in last night. Hopefully they are moving tonight. Looking for this fella








Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nagster

Sundown at 5:15pm


----------



## nagster




----------



## nagster




----------



## irishhacker

Not sure where you are...but in SW OH sunset is 5:28

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## nagster

Beeen a slow few days havent see crap and sideways pics suck too lol


----------



## irishhacker

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## nagster

Im NorthEast Ohio Cuyahoga County


----------



## nagster




----------



## Stark county

PABBD said:


> Awesome buck Stark County. Congrats


was a friends...


----------



## hdrking2003

Sun down where I'm at(Eastern Knox, central Ohio) says 5:19, Lol


----------



## Stark county

Got mine Saturday at 4:30 in the afternoon. Head down cruising for does.


----------



## nagster




----------



## Winter88

On my way to the woods this morning I hit a doe and pretty much destroyed the front of my truck got in the the stand a little later then I would have liked had a slooow morning and just when I thought it couldn't get any worse I dropped my range finder and it completely shattered hopefully tonight gets better


----------



## irishhacker

Wow, didn't realize sunset varied that much across the state 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## dirt_diver

What time would you guys do some rattling and grunting? Close to sunset? Now? Doesn't matter? Any thoughts? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

nagster said:


> Beeen a slow few days havent see crap and sideways pics suck too lol


Crop the top and bottom just a little using the edit in your photo section.


----------



## hdrking2003

So calm and quiet out here right now...... hopefully the calm before the storm.[emoji4]


----------



## nagster

Wife is making venison tacos when i get back lol


----------



## lutzweiser

Mamma and 2 little ones where just eating the clover 10 yds in front of me. I got a doe tag but I heard it's pretty awful field dressing mamma with the little ones bawling, hanging around and watching. Guess I'll have to eat beef a little longer


----------



## Tim/OH

I will be back out tomorrow morning doe hunting....will give updates.



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Ohiohntr

Worst day sighting wise of the year...small 6pt at daylight was all...hmmm


----------



## jimmyfunk60

2 does and a button buck after first light and that was it for an all day sit. Debating on canceling my 3 days off this mon tues Wednesday. And taking them following mon Tuesday Wednesday to give me two weeks off with one day of work in middle. Would be better weather wise I think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Guys i shot the giant ive been after, hes close to a 150" 8 point.. bad news is i gut shot him... I didnt see the arrow flight or point of impact but he ran about 100 yds and stopped for about 45 seconds and slowly walked off. I didnt even know if i hit him so i went to where he was standing and theres hair and gut strung about 15 feet.. couldnt find arrow n i left immediately.. keep your fingers crossed and say a prayer for me


----------



## Tim/OH

z7master167 said:


> Guys i shot the giant ive been after, hes close to a 150" 8 point.. bad news is i gut shot him... I didnt see the arrow flight or point of impact but he ran about 100 yds and stopped for about 45 seconds and slowly walked off. I didnt even know if i hit him so i went to where he was standing and theres hair and gut strung about 15 feet.. couldnt find arrow n i left immediately.. keep your fingers crossed and say a prayer for me


Im praying for you bro....might need to back out and let him go for the rest of the night.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Ohiohntr said:


> Worst day sighting wise of the year...small 6pt at daylight was all...hmmm


Stay at it man...its going to get better.



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## The Phantom

I think you're supposed to go by the sunrise/sunset page in the book. Breaks it down into east Ohio and west Ohio.























irishhacker said:


> Wow, didn't realize sunset varied that much across the state
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

*Target buck*

I don't have a target buck, but if I did it would probably be this guy!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Yep he's good... shoot


----------



## z7master167

Tim/OH said:


> Im praying for you bro....might need to back out and let him go for the rest of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


For sure, its gonna be a restless night.. im dyin inside, i just hope it works out


----------



## jimmyfunk60

z7master167 said:


> Guys i shot the giant ive been after, hes close to a 150" 8 point.. bad news is i gut shot him... I didnt see the arrow flight or point of impact but he ran about 100 yds and stopped for about 45 seconds and slowly walked off. I didnt even know if i hit him so i went to where he was standing and theres hair and gut strung about 15 feet.. couldnt find arrow n i left immediately.. keep your fingers crossed and say a prayer for me


Good luck man. I hope u find him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Good luck.
Better wait several hours before going after him.



z7master167 said:


> Guys i shot the giant ive been after, hes close to a 150" 8 point.. bad news is i gut shot him... I didnt see the arrow flight or point of impact but he ran about 100 yds and stopped for about 45 seconds and slowly walked off. I didnt even know if i hit him so i went to where he was standing and theres hair and gut strung about 15 feet.. couldnt find arrow n i left immediately.. keep your fingers crossed and say a prayer for me


----------



## z7master167

The Phantom said:


> Good luck.
> Better wait several hours before going after him.


For sure going in the morning around 8ish or so gotta take my son to school first, with guts being strung maybe its a good gut shot but man im not feeling good about it


----------



## Hower08

z7master167 said:


> For sure, its gonna be a restless night.. im dyin inside, i just hope it works out


If you backed out and didnt try to push him he will be dead in morning. Going to be pretty chilly tonight too. Drink a beer and get to bed early. Your going to need to be well rested to drag in the morning


----------



## hdrking2003

Man, if someone woulda told me that I was gonna see the crazy type of chasing that we all dream about 5 mins after being in stand at 1:15, and then not a thing after that......I woulda said they were effing crazy and didn't know what they were talking about!! That's exactly how it went down tho!


----------



## z7master167

Hower08 said:


> If you backed out and didnt try to push him he will be dead in morning. Going to be pretty chilly tonight too. Drink a beer and get to bed early. Your going to need to be well rested to drag in the morning


God i hope youre right. Im sick to my stomache and my wifes tired of hearing me


----------



## Hower08

Z7 if he is gut shot he wont survive the night. I know the stresses of leaving a deer overnight it sucks. When she sees how happy you are tomorrow she will forgive you


----------



## dirt_diver

z7master167 said:


> Guys i shot the giant ive been after, hes close to a 150" 8 point.. bad news is i gut shot him... I didnt see the arrow flight or point of impact but he ran about 100 yds and stopped for about 45 seconds and slowly walked off. I didnt even know if i hit him so i went to where he was standing and theres hair and gut strung about 15 feet.. couldnt find arrow n i left immediately.. keep your fingers crossed and say a prayer for me


Good luck, hope you find him. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana

z7master167 said:


> For sure, its gonna be a restless night.. im dyin inside, i just hope it works out


Get some sleep, wait at least 12 hours...then go find his azz. May not bleed much, look for scuffed tracks,,,use your nose, he will stink of rut and guts..go slow. He may bed a few times, be careful not to disturb the tracking sign...he may head for water if close by.

Best wishes, hope you find him fast.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dirt_diver

Quiet night for me in Preble. Saw precisely nothing with hooves. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Not trying to give you too much info... When you go back in the morning don't be surprised if he isn't lying there like you hope. But, all is not lost. 1. It is getting sold at night and this Deer is probably very ill. 2. You didn't push him so even if he walked a ways...once he lays down (and hopefully bleeds) he will start the death spiral. I would check the nearest creeks or pond. If that wasn't successful I would then go to the thickets close by...he will want to feel safe where he is lying.

Drop a good prayer with The Big Guy and good things can happen!!!

Best of luck!



z7master167 said:


> God i hope youre right. Im sick to my stomache and my wifes tired of hearing me


----------



## j.0hnson

Not a lot happening here in Licking County, mostly smaller bucks chasing. Saw one decent buck at around 4:30 milling around in field. Still waiting for the rut to kick in here!


----------



## z7master167

Regohio said:


> Not trying to give you too much info... When you go back in the morning don't be surprised if he isn't lying there like you hope. But, all is not lost. 1. It is getting sold at night and this Deer is probably very ill. 2. You didn't push him so even if he walked a ways...once he lays down (and hopefully bleeds) he will start the death spiral. I would check the nearest creeks or pond. If that wasn't successful I would then go to the thickets close by...he will want to feel safe where he is lying.
> 
> Drop a good prayer with The Big Guy and good things can happen!!!
> 
> Best of luck!


Good thing about where im hunting is its only about a 25_30 acre piece of ground just 80 percent of that is thick and nasty, a power lime goes thru the middle and a pond on the other side


----------



## Nate W

Good luck finding him man. Drink and beer and say a prayer.


----------



## z7master167

Idk why i couldnt find the arrow unless it was still in him, but ive never seen stomache matter strung out like a blood trail? Is that common on gut shot deer?


----------



## Regohio

Every Deer is different…he may go 50 yards bed down and die…or he may walk until he can't? 

He knows every inch of that property…maybe you need to go to where you would go if an Axe Murderer was chasing you…you were wounded and wanted to hide.

Very good chance you'll find him…I want to see a picture tomorrow.



z7master167 said:


> Good thing about where im hunting is its only about a 25_30 acre piece of ground just 80 percent of that is thick and nasty, a power lime goes thru the middle and a pond on the other side


----------



## ohiobucks

z7master167 said:


> Idk why i couldnt find the arrow unless it was still in him, but ive never seen stomache matter strung out like a blood trail? Is that common on gut shot deer?


Good luck in the morning. I believe that you did the right thing by waiting. 

Whst kind of broadhead are you using?


----------



## z7master167

ohiobucks said:


> Good luck in the morning. I believe that you did the right thing by waiting.
> 
> Whst kind of broadhead are you using?


Rage hypodermic


----------



## heli-m hunter

Well my #3 on my list was shot this morning by my brother in laws buddy


----------



## murphy31




----------



## jace

you'll probably find whats left of him, coyotes will for sure get to him, post up some pics tomorrow


----------



## jace

heli-m hunter said:


> Well my #3 on my list was shot this morning by my brother in laws buddy
> View attachment 5032465


holy crapola batman, thats a biggun


----------



## callmin

Little bucks responding very well to rattling in Richland county, I just can't get a shooter to come in. Called two dinks in tonight that makes 5 for the weekend


----------



## murphy31

Cam pull from our lease. First time we put any cams in there since we first got it 3 years ago. Some pretty interesting pics. Lots of smaller bucks too.


----------



## jace

we're leaving tomorrow night, heading up, cant wait, not gonna sleep much, one of friends went up last week, he killed a 10 the day they got there and his father in law killed an 11 the next morning, they didnt even stay but 2 days and came back, said lots of chasing and sign everywhere


----------



## Hower08

jace said:


> you'll probably find whats left of him, coyotes will for sure get to him, post up some pics tomorrow


Well your optimistic


----------



## kparrott154

z7master167 said:


> For sure going in the morning around 8ish or so gotta take my son to school first, with guts being strung maybe its a good gut shot but man im not feeling good about it


Not sure where you're at, I'm in Columbus. Let me know if you need help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

kparrott154 said:


> Not sure where you're at, I'm in Columbus. Let me know if you need help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate the offer but I'm about 3.5 hrs away. Taking my father n maybe a dog im not sure


----------



## FLGARCHER

Not to bad in this part of Virginia this year


----------



## vtbowhntr

Hower08 good luck in the morning. He shouldn't be to far away. Don't worry about the coyotes you can't control that. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Headed out to Meigs on Tuesday and can't wait. I look forward to this every year. My dad and uncle have been there for 5 days and said it has not kicked in yet in our area but it's close my dad is expecting it to blow wide open mid to late week.


----------



## Bwana

jace said:


> you'll probably find whats left of him, coyotes will for sure get to him, post up some pics tomorrow


That's a DB statement from a fellow bowhunter, best you don't make a bad shot and come back on here.

But good luck on your trip up here DB

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jace

Bwana said:


> That's a DB statement from a fellow bowhunter, best you don't make a bad shot and come back on here.
> 
> But good luck on your trip up here DB
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


how old are you kiddo, Im speaking from experience, we backed out on one last year, coyotes feasted, just how it is, I hope the guy finds his deer whole, not eaten at all, but coyotes will usually find it first, you're parents really raise you well kiddo


----------



## vtbowhntr

vtbowhntr said:


> Hower08 good luck in the morning. He shouldn't be to far away. Don't worry about the coyotes you can't control that. Can't wait to see pics.


Dang it wrong OP Z7 good luck in the morning.


----------



## jace

Hower08 said:


> Well your optimistic


Im just speaking from my own experience, I hpe the guy finds his deer not eaten at all, and I hope to see pics tomorrow


----------



## 10RINGR

Z7...I tracked a deer for a buddy last year that was hit very low in the gut. He could see gut hanging out when it ran off. Shot with a rage hypo. He backed out. The next morning we tracked the deer across a clear cut very little blood due to the gut plugging the hole. We lost blood in the cutover but there was a small patch of woods with a creek they didn't cut for some reason. I headed there and halfway up the drainage I found his deer in the water. Good luck. I think you will find that deer. You absolutely did the best thing by backing out. Good luck buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

10RINGR said:


> Z7...I tracked a deer for a buddy last year that was hit very low in the gut. He could see gut hanging out when it ran off. Shot with a rage hypo. He backed out. The next morning we tracked the deer across a clear cut very little blood due to the gut plugging the hole. We lost blood in the cutover but there was a small patch of woods with a creek they didn't cut for some reason. I headed there and halfway up the drainage I found his deer in the water. Good luck. I think you will find that deer. You absolutely did the best thing by backing out. Good luck buddy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had the same thing happen with a good friend this weekend! Unfortunately when the buck was found the next day he was already rotting from these hot temps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Hope you find it bud. I had to sleep on one this year and was fortunate enough to find it. It's not easy....but sweet when it works out

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Landowner told me yesterday deer were running all around heading to the stand this morning should be a good morning

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I just settled in the tree....out buck watching and doe hunting today.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Dang I just put my release and I can hear deer coming already.....





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## jace

Tim/OH said:


> I just settled in the tree....out buck watching and doe hunting today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


good luck this morning from NC


----------



## lutzweiser

I'm in. All quite so far.


----------



## Mao

Killed this one last night around 4:45. He walked in to check a doe in front of me and was grunting softly.


----------



## AthensShooter36

Keep me posted this morning a great morning to be out..... and I'm stuck at work..... be out this afternoon gho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

4 point just ambushed me. Never heard him coming


----------



## Tim/OH

Just had some does slip past....no shot.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Mao said:


> View attachment 5033441
> 
> 
> Killed this one last night around 4:45. He walked in to check a doe in front of me and was grunting softly.


Congrats bro......




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

jace said:


> good luck this morning from NC


Thanks man, good luck to you too....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Jthunter

Beautiful morning in Noble Co. 3 does so far this morning. I've seen 2 good 120's 8pt with does the last 2 evenings. Should be getting about time for big boys to start crusing. Good Luck!


----------



## shimmon83

good luck today guys! 

I always forget how much I hate daylight savings, screws up hunting after work! we really need to remove DST! 

but I might try and take Friday off and hit it hard this weekend, fingers crossed its not peak rut by then!


----------



## jwolfe78

Had a wide 1.5yr 6pt cruise thru neck all swollen 5 till 7. In Se ohio.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwolfe78

Just had a shooter @ 35yds. Didnt take the headon shot.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Just rattled in a 6pt




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## ohiobucks

Dead quiet in my area of Knox co so far...


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Tim/OH said:


> Thanks again fellas appreciate all the kind words....
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Nice deer! Congrats!


----------



## Tim/OH

Its beautiful morning to be in the woods....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## chrisp119

Beautiful Coshocton buck. Congrats!


----------



## chrisp119

Beautiful Coshocton buck. Congrats!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=5033441&d=1478518376


----------



## z7master167

Waiting on my dad then im gonna go look for my buck.. put a pair of jeans on this morning and it had cash in the fromt pocket... Maybe its gonna be a good day


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Ghost town in Knox


----------



## lutzweiser

Up and coming 8 just walked by. No rutting activity from him


----------



## Ohiohntr

Beautiful morning in Marion County...no deer though ?


----------



## Tim/OH

Omg fellas I think I just seen this buck that I got on cam a bunch of times last yr before and after gun season....he look just like him and he is a absolute tank.....following behind a doe about 70 yds away....wow.......if its him he put on some inches maybe 170 give or take now....hit the grunt call a few times and all he did was look....the sun glistening off his rack was a site that I will never forget....biggest deer Ive ever laid eyes while hunting sheeeeeesh.

Here he was last yr....








Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

His rack look exactly the same but taller....omg.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Tim's having a hell of a year.


----------



## arrow179

Tim/OH said:


> Omg fellas I think I just seen this buck that I got on cam a bunch of times last yr before and after gun season....he look just like him and he is a absolute tank.....following behind a doe about 70 yds away....wow.......if its him he put on some inches maybe 170 give or take now....hit the grunt call a few times and all he did was look....the sun glistening off his rack was a site that I will never forget....biggest deer Ive ever laid eyes while hunting sheeeeeesh.
> 
> Here he was last yr....
> View attachment 5033609
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Never fails...shoot a nice buck and then a monster shows up to laugh at you!! Good luck on the nanny patrol:teeth:


----------



## Tim/OH

crazylouie said:


> Tim's having a hell of a year.


Yeah lou Im still on a high from killing my buck 2 nights ago and to see that this buck is still around, just took my high to a whole new level.....all I can do is sit back and admire him from a distance, and hope he spreads his genes around to a bunch of does out here lol.....last yr every picture I got of him, he was alone, no does or anything.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

arrow179 said:


> Never fails...shoot a nice buck and then a monster shows up to laugh at you!! Good luck on the nanny patrol:teeth:


Ikr smh.....just hope he can survive another gun season and I get a shot at him next yr....he's a tank




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## dirt_diver

Good luck everyone. Hope you all have an awesome day in the woods. Back to work for me. I'll be out this weekend, hope the peak of the rut hasn't passed me by! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Just had a doe and her 2 little ones with her pass out of range. Haven't seen a buck, big or small, in 3 days. I think they are using some sort of tunnel system lol. Beautiful morning in licking county though


----------



## kparrott154

Good luck everyone! I wanted to be out but my garage door quit working yesterday. Boss's orders I have to fix it before going hunting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Just had a doe and her 2 little ones with her pass out of range. Haven't seen a buck, big or small, in 3 days. I think they are using some sort of tunnel system lol. Beautiful morning in licking county though


Lol.....but yeah it is a beautiful morning in Licking county.

Good luck




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## ohiobucks

If you're hunting in Knox co, and hit a 120" 8pt with a snow white rack just out past his ears, he's fine. He just passed by, grunting with every other step. Looked like a really fresh wound on his high right shoulder, with a large 2 blade head, maybe from yesterday sometime...


----------



## Nate W

Any updates from Washington county? Headed there in the morning for 6 days. Good luck to all!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Tim/OH said:


> Lol.....but yeah it is a beautiful morning in Licking county.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Yes sir it is! Good luck Tim


----------



## nagster

Gonna head out tonight. second doe is aluding me! My city requires 2 doe before i can take a buck. saw a doe last night but she took the far route!


----------



## Tim/OH

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Yes sir it is! Good luck Tim


Thanks man....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## chaded

nagster said:


> Gonna head out tonight. second doe is aluding me! My city requires 2 doe before i can take a buck. saw a doe last night but she took the far route!


That would be crazy trying to get a doe for an earn a buck and big jumbo steps out....


----------



## Tim/OH

I need some of yall help....so since I havent seen my taxidermist in 12 yrs lol, just found out that he quit doing it.....so does anyone know of someone close by me thats does it....Im not getting a shoulder mount (cant afford one right now)....just want a piece of hide over the skull plate and it mounted on a nice piece of wood...my taxi did it to one of my racks and it looks good....any suggestions people.

I hunt in Pataskala Ohio


Thanks,
Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## nagster

Yea my city just passed deer hunting this year. I have 8 Acres in my backyard which butts up to a 60 acre property. Stipulation is 2 doe before a buck. Just need one more!


----------



## The Phantom

That's how it was Friday. Settled in my stand at 7 and at 7:05 had two deer walk under me!
Good luck.




Tim/OH said:


> Dang I just put my release and I can hear deer coming already.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## The Phantom

I agree. But leave it alone and DON'T change it in the spring! That is DST. Now we are on standard time.




shimmon83 said:


> good luck today guys!
> 
> I always forget how much I hate daylight savings, screws up hunting after work! we really need to remove DST!
> 
> but I might try and take Friday off and hit it hard this weekend, fingers crossed its not peak rut by then!


----------



## billhalljr

Cool deer i couldnt pasd up! Laying dead 20yards away but cant get down bc bucks everywhere including this guy









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## atctimmy

It seems too early for lockdown but I didn't see anything yesterday. Not a one.


----------



## The Phantom

They were moving this morning in Licking county when I came to work. Saw four different bucks.
Two were trailing a doe, different locations, one was just taking a stroll, and the last one had his nose to the ground on a mission!

OK, now I need to get back to work!


----------



## jimmyfunk60

4 does came by being pushed by small 8 head down..8am 5 min later spike came by following their trail... Carroll county


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

My buck was with a doe sat evening....that giant I seen earlier was definitely lock down with a doe.


Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

atctimmy said:


> It seems too early for lockdown but I didn't see anything yesterday. Not a one.


It can never be early for bucks to be on lockdown with does (jmo)




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Hower08

Stuck at work all week. Will be hitting it hard this weekend. Should be awesome highs in the 40s sat and sunday


----------



## lutzweiser

This guy just showed up last night


----------



## Tim/OH

billhalljr said:


> Cool deer i couldnt pasd up! Laying dead 20yards away but cant get down bc bucks everywhere including this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


You climb down yet bill....ready to see pictures 



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

The woods are dead...




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## ohiobucks

Just had a stud of an 8pt chase a doe around me. Closest they got was about 40yds, thru the thick stuff. Ran back the way they came...Knox Co


----------



## fmf979

I moved 60 yards down the hill with my climber this morning because of what I saw yesterday only to watch a shooter chase a doe under the lockon I was in yesterday. 
Then at 830 I saw a basket rack run a similar path. 
I couldn't take it at 840 moved back to the lockon. 
I am quitting if I see a shooter back by my climber!


----------



## bowfreak8

Multiple 2 1/2 year old bucks chasing this morning but haven't seen anything mature yet in Harrison County


----------



## lutzweiser

Side note. My daughter just got accepted to Wright State University for next fall. Does anyone have any info on that area and school? You can PM me so that the thread doesn't get off topic


----------



## cretor11

I had 2 separate yearlings and a lil forky come by. Heard a few grunts across the hollar from me but didn't get to see the "grunter".
Tim, I've used High Point taxidermy for 6 deer and 2 turkey. He's not too far East from you. Probably not the cheapest but does good work


----------



## z7master167

Found him!


----------



## paarchhntr

Nate W said:


> Any updates from Washington county? Headed there in the morning for 6 days. Good luck to all!


It's full blown in the county just to the north of you(Noble). Things picked up Saturday, Sunday was game on!


----------



## nagster

z7master167 said:


> Found him!


Pics!!


----------



## CattleGuy

Been out last 4 days straight here in Mahoning/Columbiana woods were dead except for a few hours after sunrise and right at sunset. Supposed to have this week off, thinking of postponing it until Friday- Monday seeing small bucks/ no big boys yet


----------



## fullerb

All I can say is I love Ohio. Only my 2nd day and passed on a couple of 120 class bucks. This morning I saw a bunch of chasing. Only one shooter so far but no shot. Licking country 

Ben


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobuck74

Tim/OH said:


> I need some of yall help....so since I havent seen my taxidermist in 12 yrs lol, just found out that he quit doing it.....so does anyone know of someone close by me thats does it....Im not getting a shoulder mount (cant afford one right now)....just want a piece of hide over the skull plate and it mounted on a nice piece of wood...my taxi did it to one of my racks and it looks good....any suggestions people.
> 
> I hunt in Pataskala Ohio
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Wildlife by Design in Pleasantville Oh.
Matt does excellent work.


----------



## Bwana

z7master167 said:


> Found him!


Great news ! Pics please

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## razortec

z7master167 said:


> Found him!


Pics?


----------



## Tim/OH

z7master167 said:


> Found him!


Thats awesome bro Im happy for you......now we need pictures.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

ohiobuck74 said:


> Wildlife by Design in Pleasantville Oh.
> Matt does excellent work.


I just emailed matt....my friend also told me about him. 



Thanks,
Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## M.Magis

Tim/OH said:


> I just emailed matt....my friend also told me about him.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Excellent choice! Matt does fantastic work, some of the best you'll find.


----------



## fullerb

https://vimeo.com/190572987. Just a short clip of what I've been seeing today

Ben


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Great choice Tim.
I just took this buck to Matt. I couldn't believe the quality and detail I saw on the mounts in his showroom.
I'm going with a semi sneak , right turn on my buck.


----------



## Nate W

z7master167 said:


> Found him!




Great news strong work man. Gonna need those pics now.


----------



## hdrking2003

z7master167 said:


> Found him!


That's awesome z7, very happy for you on the recovery!! Hopefully all is well with him too. Looking forward to the hero pic!!


----------



## jace

z7master167 said:


> Found him!


great, pics for us out of state guys that are jealous


----------



## jace

Jthunter said:


> Beautiful morning in Noble Co. 3 does so far this morning. I've seen 2 good 120's 8pt with does the last 2 evenings. Should be getting about time for big boys to start crusing. Good Luck!


I know you, troutman boy


----------



## lutzweiser

z7master167 said:


> Found him!


Man that's great. After reading your post last night I felt bad for you and the deer. Hate to see anything suffer, no matter what it is.


----------



## Hower08

z7master167 said:


> Found him!


Z7 i told you you would find him!! You owe me a beer for being the one with high hopes!!!


----------



## jimmyfunk60

CattleGuy said:


> Been out last 4 days straight here in Mahoning/Columbiana woods were dead except for a few hours after sunrise and right at sunset. Supposed to have this week off, thinking of postponing it until Friday- Monday seeing small bucks/ no big boys yet


I re scheduled work for next week.. feel Thur-Tuesday will be hot in carrollcounty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jace

question, county I hunt is 2 deer, either sex, I have folks say 1 buck only, but others say you can kill 2 bucks or 2 does or 1 buck and 1 doe, so what is it, Im gonna happy witha couple does


----------



## hdrking2003

jace said:


> question, county I hunt is 2 deer, either sex, I have folks say 1 buck only, but others say you can kill 2 bucks or 2 does or 1 buck and 1 doe, so what is it, Im gonna happy witha couple does


Ohio is a one buck only state, regardless of what county or counties you hunt.


----------



## jace

hdrking2003 said:


> Ohio is a one buck only state, regardless of what county or counties you hunt.


thanks, we actually had a check in person tell us just the opposite, but I thought it was one buck


----------



## hdrking2003

jace said:


> thanks, we actually had a check in person tell us just the opposite, but I thought it was one buck


Wow, really? I wouldn't use them again, lol.


----------



## lutzweiser

Hawk just did a fly by of my tree at about 60mph and hammered a squirrel. AWSOME!!! I need to figure out how to hunt deer like that


----------



## The Phantom

Guy hunting same farm I do in Licking county said things started to heat up Saturday. A lot of chasing going on.


----------



## z7master167

Heres the hero shots, was actually a horrible gut shot and i tracked him about 1.5 miles, pretty decent blood 80 percent of the way. He crossed a family's yard and i asked for permission to continue tracking, he went straight thru the middle of the guys yard across the dam of his ponf and down in a big swamp. Thanks for all the prayers everyone sent up for me last night!


----------



## Nate W

Congrats man, great buck!


----------



## BBD1984

Wow!! Great tracking job! What a stud Good work!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Nice job z7, congrats man! You made the right decision last night and kept with him this morning.....now you get to enjoy your reward!!


----------



## Bwana

Great job z7, congrats on your nice buck.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

Got him this am in Franklin









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Bucks running doe all morning and have seen 3 bucks running doe in the field.. going back out.. lol


----------



## BBD1984

billhalljr said:


> Got him this am in Franklin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Congrats! I think you killed a nice one last year....I remember that picture format

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> Bucks running doe all morning and have seen 3 bucks running doe in the field.. going back out.. lol


Where's the pics of those yotes, you killed....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Hunted Friday-Sunday. Had a small buck pushing a doe, I grunted and had him on a string to 20 yards. Also saw 2 does on their own. Friday evening saw a group of 3 and a group of 8-10 doe Nothing around them and they were just feeding along. Saturday was slow and only saw one small buck and a few does in field by themselves at dark. Sunday morning heard a big commotion and crashing, thinking it was a buck chasing a doe only to have 10-12 turkeys show up. Also had two small bucks walk through woods and bed down. I am back to teach for 3 days and then back at them from Thursday-Sunday! Hope the cooler temps and activity really gets hot. Planning on doing all day sits for those days. Good luck to all. Fairfield County On a side not, I lost one of my best friends and hunting partners on Sunday afternoon. My 12.5 year old yellow lab had something rupture inside and I had to put her down. It will be tough going back Thursday becuase it will be the first hunting trip I have ever made without her in over 13 deer seasons. It is truly amazing how much I miss that dog already. She was a true best friend.


----------



## mandrroofing

I screwd up...can a shot high and back be fatel?i saw him bed down ,i could barly see him and now i dont see him anymore.i saw a deer walking up the hill and i i thought mabey that was him,so i rattled and saw a deer from that was running in and it was a small buck...this sux!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Should i wait or go look at were i saw him last?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

if you catch that artery you might be good with a high and back shot.


----------



## posco

Tiggie_00 said:


> Bucks running doe all morning and have seen 3 bucks running doe in the field.. going back out.. lol


Why did you come in? Stay focused!


----------



## lutzweiser

mandrroofing said:


> Should i wait or go look at were i saw him last?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Give yourself some time to calm down. Then I'd go check the spot for blood. But without seeing him go down I'd give it some time before going after him


----------



## Crayfish

mandrroofing said:


> I screwd up...can a shot high and back be fatel?


Absolutely, as long as it was under the spine. Kidneys and arteries along spine are fatal. Give him some time. I wouldn't go running over there just yet.


----------



## shimmon83

mandrroofing said:


> I screwd up...can a shot high and back be fatel?i saw him bed down ,i could barly see him and now i dont see him anymore.i saw a deer walking up the hill and i i thought mabey that was him,so i rattled and saw a deer from that was running in and it was a small buck...this sux!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



killed my doe last year with a high and back shot. caught a main artery, she dies inside 60 yards. the question is why was it high and back? I attributed my shot to my winter hat and winter gloves, pushed my anchor hand out away from my face and caused me to shoot left.


----------



## BBD1984

Sounds like you hit him in NO MAN's LAND....shot a doe there once...she survived

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

mandrroofing said:


> I screwd up...can a shot high and back be fatel?i saw him bed down ,i could barly see him and now i dont see him anymore.i saw a deer walking up the hill and i i thought mabey that was him,so i rattled and saw a deer from that was running in and it was a small buck...this sux!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


It all depends on exactly where you hit, the angle, penetration, etc. Always err on the safe side and give him time. Once you go looking be sure you are on high alert with an arrow nocked and sneak in as quiet as possible. Use your binos as you work your way in as if he's hurt bad then he may not be as cognitive to know you are sneaking in. Might also be a good idea to have somebody stand and keep an eye out on the opposite end of where you think he might head so you can see if you bump him. Good luck!!


----------



## vtbowhntr

mandrroofing said:


> I screwd up...can a shot high and back be fatel?i saw him bed down ,i could barly see him and now i dont see him anymore.i saw a deer walking up the hill and i i thought mabey that was him,so i rattled and saw a deer from that was running in and it was a small buck...this sux!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


If you hit high you are better off hitting the deer back also. If you saw him bed down quickly that is a possible plus for you. I would give him some time to lay down no need in pushing him if he laid down close by. Good luck.


----------



## vtbowhntr

ohiobuck74 said:


> Wildlife by Design in Pleasantville Oh.
> Matt does excellent work.


Can't agree more Matt does amazing work and is a really nice guy. He is one of the only 2 people on earth that I allow to do a mount for me.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I'm sorry to hear about the yellow lab. It's very difficult to lose a dog. 

On another note, I just took off my shirt and put in spf 30. I'm going to look like I just finished spring break when I get back to the office.


----------



## Bbrodzinski

Rattled this buck in yesterday evening about 5:20. Came in fast and stopped at 8yds pretty much under stand. He took a step right as i shot and aarow hit him high in shoulder. Blood in pic was about 10 yds from where i shot him and continued every couple of feet for about 100yds then just stopped . Didnt look for him Left him go over night looked for 5 hrs this morning found nothing after blood stopped . Think means shot was in high shoulder he will die or make it.


----------



## WEEGEE

if he did lay down, you jumped him walking the blood trail. hard to say which way he will go, after a jump.
high hits bleed very little. go really slow you can find blood


----------



## Bbrodzinski

Didnt track him till this morning 14hrs later onlg thing i did was look were he was standing then left woods opposite direction he ran. Waited about 30 min before i got down.


----------



## mandrroofing

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Great buck! Guess you didn't have to look far?



mandrroofing said:


> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

z7master167 said:


> Heres the hero shots, was actually a horrible gut shot and i tracked him about 1.5 miles, pretty decent blood 80 percent of the way. He crossed a family's yard and i asked for permission to continue tracking, he went straight thru the middle of the guys yard across the dam of his ponf and down in a big swamp. Thanks for all the prayers everyone sent up for me last night!


 Congrats again bro....glad you found him




Tim


----------



## kparrott154

Congrats everyone! Nice bucks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews8pt

Got this one last night cruising. Saw him at 1:30 while we were getting ready to hang a stand for my wife and then he came by me right before dark. Have a couple years of trail cam pics of him. 

Morrow county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayfish

mandrroofing said:


> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Awesome buck! Congrats! Glad it worked out. Where did you end up hitting him? Was he dead where you saw him lay down?


----------



## mandrroofing

The Phantom said:


> Great buck! Guess you didn't have to look far?


Not really about a hundred yards glad I found him even though he's not really the caliber Buck I was looking for this year, I got a little trigger-happy LOL but I'm happy to have him

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana

I'll admit it, took my shirt off after getting in my stand an hour ago,,,was sweating my azz off, no wonder the leaves haven't fallen yet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Bwana said:


> I'll admit it, took my shirt off after getting in my stand an hour ago,,,was sweating my azz off, no wonder the leaves haven't fallen yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol I've got my jacket unzipped, pants pulled up and boots off right now. Getting ready to get everything back on though, and make a note to turn the stand next year so it's not beating down on me


----------



## grgpekar

jace said:


> thanks, we actually had a check in person tell us just the opposite, but I thought it was one buck














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Ball cap and sunglasses. Haven't seen a deer all day. Knox co.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Cool looking high rack..



mathews8pt said:


> Got this one last night cruising. Saw him at 1:30 while we were getting ready to hang a stand for my wife and then he came by me right before dark. Have a couple years of trail cam pics of him.
> 
> Morrow county
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Statewide 1 antlered deer limit












grgpekar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

crazylouie said:


> Ball cap and sunglasses. Haven't seen a deer all day. Knox co.


Stay at it lou.....good luck.



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## grgpekar

Tiggie_00 said:


> Statewide 1 antlered deer limit


Yes that it what I was looking for. The county limit came up first, but that is much easier to understand! Lol Thanks Tim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nagster

Just had two big ass turkeys walk by!


----------



## Jthunter

jace said:


> I know you, troutman boy


Yes sir you do!....hope all is well brother.


----------



## dwdwdwdw

Buddy had a dry morning then it picked up around 2. 
Big mature 8 and a hot doe came in. While he was on her back a 130" class 10 came in. After the 8 finished up he charged the 10, and chased him off, came back and bred her again. 
10 came back and the 8 charged him again and led the doe in the same direction. 25yds away and had no shot. 
Thinks the 8pt was a solid upper 140s. 

Jefferson County. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

I wont be out until Wednesday but on my way home today i saw a doe running for her life across a field. Lol.


----------



## AthensShooter36

New deer on the block 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labonte.r

Been in southern OH ross county since wednesday we were seeing few deer but had no signs of chasing or rutting. Well did things change this morning! Had a hot doe come in at 730 and then two minutes later here crashing and grunting so got ready. This 9 point wAs right on her scent i had to grunt him to get to stop. 10 yrd shot watched him pile up 65yrds away. I hadent even began to process when another nice 8 come right behind him followed by a small basket 6. The two smaller bucks end up sparring 15 yards from me and hung around for 15 minutes looking for doe before taking off. This guy is my biggest to date and public land.


----------



## labonte.r

This is the 8 that came in right behind big guy. Im glad it wasnt the other way around becUse i would of probably been tagging a nice deer but not the bigger one! Good luck all


----------



## BBD1984

Wow good work!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats!




labonte.r said:


> Been in southern OH ross county since wednesday we were seeing few deer but had no signs of chasing or rutting. Well did things change this morning! Had a hot doe come in at 730 and then two minutes later here crashing and grunting so got ready. This 9 point wAs right on her scent i had to grunt him to get to stop. 10 yrd shot watched him pile up 65yrds away. I hadent even began to process when another nice 8 come right behind him followed by a small basket 6. The two smaller bucks end up sparring 15 yards from me and hung around for 15 minutes looking for doe before taking off. This guy is my biggest to date and public land. [/ATTACH]


----------



## trickytross

labonte.r said:


> Been in southern OH ross county since wednesday we were seeing few deer but had no signs of chasing or rutting. Well did things change this morning! Had a hot doe come in at 730 and then two minutes later here crashing and grunting so got ready. This 9 point wAs right on her scent i had to grunt him to get to stop. 10 yrd shot watched him pile up 65yrds away. I hadent even began to process when another nice 8 come right behind him followed by a small basket 6. The two smaller bucks end up sparring 15 yards from me and hung around for 15 minutes looking for doe before taking off. This guy is my biggest to date and public land.
> View attachment 5035681
> View attachment 5035697


Congrats hoss! That is a stud!


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## labonte.r

Thanks guys ive been blessed in this State. Ive shot my three biggest bucks on the same public land.


----------



## trickytross

Had to come back home for a day or two,then hopping back in the truck and heading back on Wednesday night. 

Had a couple over the past few days, no shooters came close enough and the chasing we have observed have been little guys on does in the morning on the way in. Long before shooting light. I have seen a couple little guys trailing does. Little to no aggression in the day time. Hoping we will be in it when we come back up!
Gallia County


www.trueconservationist.com


----------



## labonte.r

Any ideas on scores would be great. Ive never scored any of my deer


----------



## 17ghk

Lots of scrapes showing up and seeing bucks moving long before dark. Had some great hunting this Nov. Loving this warm weather.


----------



## Tim/OH

labonte.r said:


> Been in southern OH ross county since wednesday we were seeing few deer but had no signs of chasing or rutting. Well did things change this morning! Had a hot doe come in at 730 and then two minutes later here crashing and grunting so got ready. This 9 point wAs right on her scent i had to grunt him to get to stop. 10 yrd shot watched him pile up 65yrds away. I hadent even began to process when another nice 8 come right behind him followed by a small basket 6. The two smaller bucks end up sparring 15 yards from me and hung around for 15 minutes looking for doe before taking off. This guy is my biggest to date and public land.
> View attachment 5035681
> View attachment 5035697


That is a stud.....congrats man.



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## ohiobucks

Shut out this afternoon in Knox co...


----------



## AmishMan007

labonte.r said:


> Been in southern OH ross county since wednesday we were seeing few deer but had no signs of chasing or rutting. Well did things change this morning! Had a hot doe come in at 730 and then two minutes later here crashing and grunting so got ready. This 9 point wAs right on her scent i had to grunt him to get to stop. 10 yrd shot watched him pile up 65yrds away. I hadent even began to process when another nice 8 come right behind him followed by a small basket 6. The two smaller bucks end up sparring 15 yards from me and hung around for 15 minutes looking for doe before taking off. This guy is my biggest to date and public land.
> View attachment 5035681
> View attachment 5035697


That's a great buck! Congrats!!!


----------



## arrow179

labonte.r said:


> Any ideas on scores would be great. Ive never scored any of my deer


I'd guess around 140 gross. Very nicely done especially on public ground!


----------



## Pope & Young 24

labonte.r said:


> Been in southern OH ross county since wednesday we were seeing few deer but had no signs of chasing or rutting. Well did things change this morning! Had a hot doe come in at 730 and then two minutes later here crashing and grunting so got ready. This 9 point wAs right on her scent i had to grunt him to get to stop. 10 yrd shot watched him pile up 65yrds away. I hadent even began to process when another nice 8 come right behind him followed by a small basket 6. The two smaller bucks end up sparring 15 yards from me and hung around for 15 minutes looking for doe before taking off. This guy is my biggest to date and public land.
> View attachment 5035681
> View attachment 5035697


That's a heck of a deer, labonte.r! Glad the trip ended on a high note!!! Congrats on an awesome buck and a great shot.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Go to boone and Crockett website it will explain scoring I'm guessing upper 140's...but I'm not a good judge. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RICHFORESTCo

Done with Ohio ! Seen nothing but trespassers carrying crossbows around at prime time like their gun hunting on the 400 acre piece that I have permission to hunt on. One guy last evening and 3 guys at 9 am this morning came walking by without a care in the world . I saw less pressure on public land ! Over it !! Sorry for the rant. Just had to vent a little.


----------



## z7master167

Taped him out at 136 6/8


----------



## I SKUNKED YOU

Saw 11 bucks today.


----------



## LJOHNS

I saw 6 does. No bucks and no chasing. Very slow day in Harrison County.


----------



## Liveblue23

Keep at it boys. Y'all are getting on some good deer. I'm back to arresting bad guys here in Adams but I'm off next week again after having no luck past 2 weeks. Hope they are still going strong by then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I SKUNKED YOU said:


> Saw 11 bucks today.


Nice any shooters ?



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## bmwlife1976

Spending the week trying to fill a buddies tag. Took him to one of my favorite rut locations this morning. Fort hill area. Seen two buck and 4 doe. No chasing . went back out around 1:30 to a different spot. Ross county. Seen 1 buck. Watched him work a couple scrapes. That was it. I feel like we should be seeing full on chasing any second. I hunt fayette, highland, Adams, and ross county. Where is all the awesome rut activity. My buddy has always been a gun hunter but i convinced him to swap his vacation week out for this week. I hope i was right. I really would like for him to witness what we all have witnessed during this magical time in the Whitetail world. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana

I saw 5 bucks this morning, 2 doe...had a 150 class 7 yds from my treestand, bow still on the ground with pull rope in hand...it sucked. He stayed around 10 minutes before chasing does around...saw tree rats this evening.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CattleGuy

almost got freight trained by a big buck and 3 does held up in a corn field - trespasser on a 4 wheeler spooked them to my end where I was 2 rows in watching a crossing. The big boy was def on lock down w/ that doe. At about 5:15 a 4 pt strolled by and a doe 5 min later NO Chasing dead other than the last 30 min of light


----------



## Tim/OH

So I was checking my pictures off my sd card....Saturday evening when I killed my buck, it shows the fawn standing at the trophy rock and then her mom coming in10-12 min later....2 pictures of them standing together(doe and fawn) and then 1 pic of the doe looking at the buck, then nothing....thats when I shot my buck lol....pretty neat lol.

On a sidenote the mom and her fawn are still visiting my trophy rock minus her new boyfriend lmaoooo....she comes in tomorrow morning I will shoot her because she is a huge body doe.



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## jace

z7master167 said:


> Taped him out at 136 6/8


Good job, I so hope to see something like that tomorrow,


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Finally got that rut activity I was looking for. About 5pm the woods opened up with chasing, grunting, fighting and more snort wheezes than I had ever heard. Saw 6 bucks and 4 does two bucks in the a 120's. Lasted until well after dark. Thought all the commotion would pull out a big guy but not tonight. Back at it after the front, Weds-Sat straight. Feeling with the colder weather I should be able to get something done. For a second there thought tonight was going to be the night. 

An all day sit is tough without deer in 68 degree weather. Funny how 45 minutes watching them can get you all fired up again.


----------



## AJH1027

7 different bucks on the farm today, my dad videod a 140ish 10pt inside of 30yds for over 25min. Locked down on a doe. Couple little guys pushing doe between 8am-9:30am. I Jumped a nice buck that was bedded with a doe coming in for lunch. Brother in law is the only one with tag left so my dad an I are just buck watching. Brother in law saw two regulars that are great up and comers 2.5yr 10 that pushes 120" and 3.5yr heavy tight rack 8 with tall tines cruisen. Weather is only getting better, it will turn on. Obviously a few locked down but all it takes is right place right time. Let the chasing begin 
Athens


----------



## lutzweiser

Just had 10-12 deer in my front yard. At least 2 were buck because I could see them chasing. Couldn't tell how big, flashlight isn't bright enough. Could hear more deer across the road from my house to. I have a stand 100yds from my front door. That's where I will be in the morning.


----------



## jwolfe78

RICHFORESTCo said:


> Done with Ohio ! Seen nothing but trespassers carrying crossbows around at prime time like their gun hunting on the 400 acre piece that I have permission to hunt on. One guy last evening and 3 guys at 9 am this morning came walking by without a care in the world . I saw less pressure on public land ! Over it !! Sorry for the rant. Just had to vent a little.


I feel your pain

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

I can see 3 deer in my front yard. ***


----------



## lutzweiser

I can see my cat and the 3 deer playing cat and mouse in my yard. The one snorted and chased my cat back onto my patio. All this is 10-20 yards from my house. As this is going on a decent 8 just snuck right up on me. I could have spit on him


----------



## hdrking2003

Just now headed to my spot in Eastern Knox! Late start I know, but had to get my vote on. Maaaaaaaan what a line!! Hope it pays off in the end tho. Sitting all day in one of my favorite spots and hopefully the incoming front gets them in their feet. Good luck all today!!


----------



## kparrott154

Got all settled in in Perry county. My camera has a lot of daylight activity so we'll see what happens. I have tons of turkeys around me currently. Nothing beats this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lungpuncher1

Sitting above two deep cuts and a saddle with 5 scrapes in it. Just below a old clear cut. Hope to catch one cruising scent checking the bottom and the scrapes. Cool morning, high hopes.


----------



## cretor11

A buck came grunting before daylight....since then, not a thing


----------



## kparrott154

Just rattled in a buck. He came in looking for a fight. I didn't get a great look but he looked like a small 8 point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

Ive grunted in three bucks so far this morning. Only one was a potential shooter but my buddy decided to give him a pass. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Liveblue23 said:


> Keep at it boys. Y'all are getting on some good deer. I'm back to arresting bad guys here in Adams but I'm off next week again after having no luck past 2 weeks. Hope they are still going strong by then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your service and keeping our families safe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heli-m hunter

We have hot does in Harrison county 2 spikes been chasing 2 different does for the last 45 minutes full running


----------



## heli-m hunter

Wide 8 looking for the love birds


----------



## tdurb1327

Taking my 14yo boy out tomorrow in Jefferson County. Hoping for some action. He nailed a nice little 8 pointer last year!


Bowtech Experience and Ten Point Wicked Ridge Invader


----------



## BigLoo8

Hardly any movement here in Pike County. No response to any calling. Have seen one little buck and a button buck over the past three days.


----------



## fmf979

Surprisingly slow in Muskingum this morning. Very quiet too.


----------



## irishhacker

Nothing moving in Montgomery 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## fullerb

Slow morning here also. One buck at a licking branch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

Should be a good evening with rain moving in.


----------



## Bwana

It's dead here in Guernsey, not a sound...got in my stand 1 hr before shooting time

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kholland

Hit the rattle bag and brought in a spike on a rope. It's been a ghost town since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

Quiet here in Adams county thus far. Seen good movement starting at 3 yesterday all the way to dark. But no real hard rutting action. In fact 2 decent 8's were hanging out eating acorns. I imagine it will bust loose any day!


----------



## cretor11

The farm im hunting has 2 nice set aside fields that make great bedding areas.....oh wait , no it doesn't. The landowner decided to bushhog one of them yesterday and is down there mowing the other one now. 
Been a great week


----------



## hdrking2003

Had a lil buck come in chasing a hot doe bout 10 mins after getting in the stand, but that's it. SUPER quiet since then. Knox.


----------



## lungpuncher1

Decent 8 point following a doe up a bottom in from of me at 845. Nothing other than that. Jackson County.


----------



## mathews_rage

bmwlife1976 said:


> Spending the week trying to fill a buddies tag. Took him to one of my favorite rut locations this morning. Fort hill area. Seen two buck and 4 doe. No chasing . went back out around 1:30 to a different spot. Ross county. Seen 1 buck. Watched him work a couple scrapes. That was it. I feel like we should be seeing full on chasing any second. I hunt fayette, highland, Adams, and ross county. Where is all the awesome rut activity. My buddy has always been a gun hunter but i convinced him to swap his vacation week out for this week. I hope i was right. I really would like for him to witness what we all have witnessed during this magical time in the Whitetail world.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


They are in thickets near doe bedding areas. Most the bucks have found a doe and will try to keep them in those thick areas. I would say in a couple days we will see it bust wide open. It's usually around the 11th. Good luck.


----------



## mathews_rage

The 11:00 -1:30 time is hot right now. Two stud bucks were out chasing separate does yesterday. Once they start searching again it should heat back up later in the week.


----------



## lungpuncher1

mathews_rage said:


> They are in thickets near doe bedding areas. Most the bucks have found a doe and will try to keep them in those thick areas. I would say in a couple days we will see it bust wide open. It's usually around the 11th. Good luck.





mathews_rage said:


> The 11:00 -1:30 time is hot right now. Two stud bucks were out chasing separate does yesterday. Once they start searching again it should heat back up later in the week.


Hope you guys are right.


----------



## ohiobucks

I'm back at work today, heading to Atlanta tonight thru Thursday. Come Friday though, I'll be back at it!

Good luck guys, I'll be enviously watching this thread for the next few days...


----------



## mandrroofing

Mature bucks are definitely on the Move midday I've seen it for myself and also one of the properties I hunt the landowner sent me this picture of a nice buck around 1 o'clock









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## heli-m hunter

Let this one walk at 9:30


----------



## deohio

Anyone near new Waterford ,east Palestine, Negley in columbiana county..how's the activity...also I don't own land maybe will try beaver creek state park. Public land 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

deohio said:


> Anyone near new Waterford ,east Palestine, Negley in columbiana county..how's the activity...also I don't own land maybe will try beaver creek state park. Public land
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm in Rogers/Negley. Still kinda slow but it's getting better. Lots of younger bucks on there feet. Try beaver creek, near the horsemans area. There's standing corn around it, might not be a bad spot


----------



## deohio

lutzweiser said:


> I'm in Rogers/Negley. Still kinda slow but it's getting better. Lots of younger bucks on there feet. Try beaver creek, near the horsemans area. There's standing corn around it, might not be a bad spot


I think I will try that this weekend.. I have a climber so I don't know if I can go very deep I might just stick a couple hundred yards in..Ived never been there so will just wing it..just all the horses and people I might not see anything lol.but I will give it a go and report back Andy advice welcome and thx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

Just seen a nice buck chasing a doe across a field. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

deohio said:


> I think I will try that this weekend.. I have a climber so I don't know if I can go very deep I might just stick a couple hundred yards in..Ived never been there so will just wing it..just all the horses and people I might not see anything lol.but I will give it a go and report back Andy advice welcome and thx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah just go down Sprucevale, make the left into the horsemans area and the woods are on your left and the corn field is just past the woods. Ive wanted to try it a few times but I don't have a climber.


----------



## brwnsfan1

Where at in Harrison? I will be off 646 Wednesday until Monday of next week.



LJOHNS said:


> I saw 6 does. No bucks and no chasing. Very slow day in Harrison County.


----------



## hdrking2003

Got down around 11am to take care of a few things in town, but been back in the stand since 2:15. Only 2 deer I saw from the stand were at about 8:15 this morning. Saw a chit ton of deer in the fields on the way here this morning and on my way back into town, I saw an absolute monster cruising the edge of a wooded area around 11:30am. Slammed on the brakes, threw the truck in reverse and just parked there in the middle of the road, as I watched him walk into the timber. Lol. Buddy of mine hunts about 10-15 mins up the road and said he had one of the best mornings in weeks. 3 big shooters cruising, but unfortunately no open shots. Tomorrow should be a fantastic day in the woods, but still hoping for a lil magic this afternoon.


----------



## ohiobeagler

Anyone hunting Tuscarawas county?


----------



## Hower08

Ohiobeagler i hunt tusc. Some small bucks cruising so far no studds spotted yet. This weekend should be cranking.

On another note, coming home from work today i seen and absolute studddd on massillon road in someones backyard. The rack caught my eyes before the body did. Slammed on the breaks almost cause an accident and pretty sure the persons middle finger in the car behind me will be permanantly fixed in an upright position


----------



## Tim/OH

I didnt go out on nanny patrol this morning, but will be out there tomorrow morning. 



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## mikep43019

Passed this guy this morning. Just couldn't do it


----------



## ohiobeagler

Hower08 said:


> Ohiobeagler i hunt tusc. Some small bucks cruising so far no studds spotted yet. This weekend should be cranking.
> 
> On another note, coming home from work today i seen and absolute studddd on massillon road in someones backyard. The rack caught my eyes before the body did. Slammed on the breaks almost cause an accident and pretty sure the persons middle finger in the car behind me will be permanantly fixed in an upright position


Lol... funny story. Glad everyone is safe. My boys are pumped about this weekend.


----------



## hdrking2003

mikep43019 said:


> Passed this guy this morning. Just couldn't do it
> View attachment 5039913


Jebus Mike! If you need someone to come shoot your "little bucks", you know who to call, and you know where I'll be!


----------



## Tiggie_00

That would be a hard buck to pass




mandrroofing said:


> Mature bucks are definitely on the Move midday I've seen it for myself and also one of the properties I hunt the landowner sent me this picture of a nice buck around 1 o'clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DeerBeer

Headed up to portage county Wed - Sun. Hope I picked a good week!


----------



## hdrking2003

Starting to sprinkle in Eastern Knox!!


----------



## CattleGuy

On the Mahoning Columbiana line. Anyone seeing any action ? My last 3 days were dead. Saw a shooter w doe in corn last night. Locked down on her. Deciding when to take my vacation - was to be all this week but thinking about taking Friday - Monday off. Anyone thoughts ?


----------



## jlh42581

I was out saturday and sunday and scouted then went home. Too much pressure for me on the public right now. Ill give it another week or two.

On my way home I was driving north through ohio from southern ohio and saw the biggest 8pt of my life. He was standing just off a major highway on a bench in what had to be damn near a 300' cliff other than that bench. He was so big I almost locked the brakes up till I realized I was ROLLN. I mean, WOW that buck is a giant. I might add, he was near a city.


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Tagged out here in Ohio without seeing my first non resident plate! That is a record for sure and mighty hard to do. The rut pressure is unreal. I hunt private on the weekends and public midweek which helps. It's crowded but I dont even sweat it with most guys having no clue where the deer are or how to access them. 90% of hunters do the same thing and the deer learn real quick. My favorite are the guys that "go in deep", with that being the extent of their strategy. Theres not a better way to educate every deer in the parcel than by "going in deep".


----------



## RavinHood

I no nothing about deer hunting but eager to learn. Today was my first hunt in 3 years and it was cold wet and rainy for the part. Sign of deer any where.


----------



## jlh42581

Bywayofthearrow said:


> Tagged out here in Ohio without seeing my first non resident plate! That is a record for sure and mighty hard to do. The rut pressure is unreal. I hunt private on the weekends and public midweek which helps. It's crowded but I dont even sweat it with most guys having no clue where the deer are or how to access them. 90% of hunters do the same thing and the deer learn real quick. My favorite are the guys that "go in deep", with that being the extent of their strategy. Theres not a better way to educate every deer in the parcel than by "going in deep".


You are wise grasshoppa

What REALLY sent me home this weekend. Id go to a public piece and you could drive down the outside the whole way around and through the middle. It was a west wind at one point and the west side of the property had guys stacked up like cord wood. Im talking 5-6 trucks in a single lot, then guys pulled into individual spots. I then drove down the middle, same thing. Then I drove the east side and it was packed full of guys. I could just imagine a giant scent cone of where everyone had fanned out across the entire property blowing scent into each other. No way in hell im wasting my time in that, thats not how I hunt.


----------



## irishhacker

Back on topic...just had a 4 pt and a monster 10 cruising together...Montgomery 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

I wish the rut would hit at once Vance seen **** 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lammas

I saw a monster buck on the way home from work today, 3:30 in the afternoon and he's out in somebodies front yard. I damn near wrecked my truck as I was trying to pick my jaw up off the floor. Stark County, between Alliance and North Canton. The weekend should be good.


----------



## CattleGuy

I posted that deal on whether to take off or work rest of week - dang near hit 2 does running like crazy on way home form work Headed out Thursday afternoon


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meigs Co today...this morning saw 11 total deer 3 of which were bucks. Had a small 8 point stop @ 20 yards and then move on. All 3 bucks we just moseying around with no apparent motive yet. This afternoon saw 6 does but the wind was swirling and branches were snapping so they were very jumpy. Came out early when the wind shifted as not to booger my "killing tree" spot up. Back at it before daylight tomorrow morning.


----------



## Schneeder

I wish I could be off this week but being the low man on the totem pole at work makes it hard. I'll be hunting all weekend though.


----------



## fmf979

Saw a 130 8point out of range at 215. Saw 2 doe and a yearling trot by at 5 and I was very surprised there was no buck behind them.


----------



## CarpCommander

Today was incredibly slow. 

Hung a new set and there was about 2hrs of daylight left by the time I was done, and the drizzle had just begun, so I drove around checking fields. Saw a few scattered does, zero bucks, zero chasing. All the does were just feeding as if it's any normal day. Hope it picks up with this cooler weather coming in.


----------



## dirt_diver

irishhacker said:


> Back on topic...just had a 4 pt and a monster 10 cruising together...Montgomery
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Awesome. Maybe this weekend in Preble will be productive. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

dirt_diver said:


> Awesome. Maybe this weekend in Preble will be productive.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


You and I are both hoping for that.


----------



## OhioHunter88

You guys all talking about stopping trucks in the middle of the road to watch bucks that aren't in areas you hunt make me cringe... Just last year I was after a 150" 10 or so and yes I can hunt both sides of the road but I didn't want to bump him off his bed so I hung on the other side, the "destination" side and finally he appeared and was crossing the field getting ready to cross the road, and come to me when a truck with a roadhunter stops.. He gets spooky and boom back to where he came from.. Just put yourself in that situation the next time you stop to watch deer during season.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy31

I saw three does and really nice 8 this morning. Tonight I saw six. 2 fawns, 2 does, a 100inch 8 and a spike. Both the bucks were chasing does in a small corn field. In Carroll county. Could have shot a doe and the spike today. Tomorrows a different day


----------



## LJOHNS

Saw a decent 8 or 10 just after first light this morning on the move and out of range. No other deer all day. Saw a Bobcat this evening. 
On another note, another guy on our lease shot a 180+ Sunday evening. I have trail cam pictures of the same buck two years ago. Amazing buck!


----------



## Hower08

OhioHunter88 said:


> You guys all talking about stopping trucks in the middle of the road to watch bucks that aren't in areas you hunt make me cringe... Just last year I was after a 150" 10 or so and yes I can hunt both sides of the road but I didn't want to bump him off his bed so I hung on the other side, the "destination" side and finally he appeared and was crossing the field getting ready to cross the road, and come to me when a truck with a roadhunter stops.. He gets spooky and boom back to where he came from.. Just put yourself in that situation the next time you stop to watch deer during season.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Next time i do ill be sayin man is this where ohio88 hunts?? !!!


----------



## DixieDigger

Monday morning had a shooter chase two does hard across a thick hillside. This evening had a small 8 chase a doe through an overgrown field. Hunting in Lawrence county. Very slow this morning.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Saw 15 doe and several nice bucks.. waiting for Mr. 160+


----------



## The Phantom

Why?
Mature deer, doubt he gets bigger.
Knox county deer?




mikep43019 said:


> Passed this guy this morning. Just couldn't do it
> View attachment 5039913


----------



## The Phantom

This morning in Knox county I had a small 4 chasing two fawns.
My wife looked out the back window and saw a nice buck chasing does in the cut bean field between the house and woods!


----------



## hdrking2003

Hower08 said:


> Next time i do ill be sayin man is this where ohio88 hunts?? !!!


Lmao! Same here man. If I see the caliber deer that I saw cruising today, I will ALWAYS stop the truck to take another look.

Saw 6-7 lil bucks in the last half hour of the evening, and something real big at last light, just too dark to see how big. Every one of those bucks were chasing does everywhere. They all ran right in front of a spot where I had a stand last year. Go figure! Looks like time to move a stand!


----------



## Bulian82

OhioHunter88 said:


> You guys all talking about stopping trucks in the middle of the road to watch bucks that aren't in areas you hunt make me cringe... Just last year I was after a 150" 10 or so and yes I can hunt both sides of the road but I didn't want to bump him off his bed so I hung on the other side, the "destination" side and finally he appeared and was crossing the field getting ready to cross the road, and come to me when a truck with a roadhunter stops.. He gets spooky and boom back to where he came from.. Just put yourself in that situation the next time you stop to watch deer during season.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Imagine if you would of hunted the other side of the road this wouldn't be an issue. I'm with everyone else if I pass a spectacular deer I'm going to come back around or stop to glance in amazement and wish I was hunting that area. Just my thoughts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Why?
> Mature deer, doubt he gets bigger.
> Knox county deer?


I'm sure it is Knox Phantom. I know Mike, and not sure if that deer would even crack his top ten. He has MUCH higher standards than most. He's a hell of a hunter, even better archer, and has access to some spots that most of us can only dream about. Plus I think his wife killed one bigger than that already this year, and I don't think he would be able to live with himself if that would stand. Lol. J/k Mike!!


----------



## OhioHunter88

Bulian82 said:


> Imagine if you would of hunted the other side of the road this wouldn't be an issue. I'm with everyone else if I pass a spectacular deer I'm going to come back around or stop to glance in amazement and wish I was hunting that area. Just my thoughts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew where the buck was bedding and it was only about 20 yards off the field edge so it would of been impossible to get in there,but that's not the point of the story, all I'm saying is be respectful to other hunters ... A hunter could be on the same side of the road watching him come in and then a roadhunter stops and he bolts back where he came from. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Jebus Mike! If you need someone to come shoot your "little bucks", you know who to call, and you know where I'll be!


He meant passed him when he was in his car driving to town

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jk918

It was dead in Morgan co today atleast in my woods, didn't see a deer, neighbor land owner didn't see anything either. Hope weather change makes a difference


----------



## keith307

https://vimeo.com/190819028


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith307

Never saw that this late in season 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

I will be out all day tomorrow. I talked to the landowner tonight and told him i would be out and he said he jumped a big one off the driveway this morning when he went to work.


----------



## BBD1984

keith307 said:


> Never saw that this late in season
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that's crazy...thx for sharing

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

keith307 said:


> https://vimeo.com/190819028
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty cool reminds me of my first hunt this time of year about ten years ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Im out here on nanny patrol.....its windy.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## AthensShooter36

Hopefully my stud walks buy and be fortune it enough to get a shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

AthensShooter36 said:


> Hopefully my stud walks buy and be fortune it enough to get a shot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Hmmmm wind and wet ground....ok so we wont here them coming or going this morning



Tim
.
.



Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> Good luck....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Thanks my biggest problem is I'm getting almost everything at night not a lot of daytime movement for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Thats how it was with that 9pt I hunted last yr.....I had pics of him everyday in November but they were all at night, never showed himself during the day at all...stay at it hopefully a doe will bring him by.



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Lots of daytime movement in my neck of the woods....remember any sec he can walk by.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> Thats how it was with that 9pt I hunted last yr.....I had pics of him everyday in November but they were all at night, never showed himself during the day at all...stay at it hopefully a doe will bring him by.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf











Here's who I'm huntin mr tall and lanky no rutt movement out in licking valley area for me so dat every doe has been by herself nothing has responded to any of my calls ether 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

AthensShooter36 said:


> Here's who I'm huntin mr tall and lanky no rutt movement out in licking valley area for me so dat every doe has been by herself nothing has responded to any of my calls ether
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice 8pt....Im in Pataskala and they been moving.

Remember its still early in the ball game as far as the rut goes....still plenty of time for him to make a mistake and walk by your stand.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> Nice 8pt....Im in Pataskala and they been moving.
> 
> Remember its still early in the ball game as far as the rut goes....still plenty of time for him to make a mistake and walk by your stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Yeah I know just have ate my buck tag for 5 years not lookin forward to that again lmao as of right now I'm at 23 squirrels so far I've seen in last 10 min


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I know the feeling ate my buck tag for 11 yrs up until Saturday lol.....look on the bright side you're seeing movement....even though its squirrels lol.....I havent anything yet not even squirrels lol.




Tim 

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## irishhacker

Schneeder said:


> You and I are both hoping for that.


I'm in my best stand in preble right now!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## keith307

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith307

No movement so far in Athens county, some bucks are chasing but I'm seeing a lot of does that are alone. Wind is crazy here this morning, plenty of squirrels!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

keith307 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell me about it like chit heads 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Yes baby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

irishhacker said:


> I'm in my best stand in preble right now!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Good luck.....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## AthensShooter36

AthensShooter36 said:


> Yes baby
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


..... that was supposed to go to my wife sorry fellas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I just had a doe run by me full sprint with 2 bucks chasing her.....small 6pt and an 8pt.....she was running for her life with her mouth was wide open lmaooooo.

Couldnt hear them until they were right by me.....darn wind 





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> I just had a doe run by me full sprint with 2 bucks chasing her.....small 6pt and an 8pt.....she was running for her life with her mouth was wide open lmaooooo.
> 
> Couldnt hear them until they were right by me.....darn wind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Hahaha least Yu seen something lmAo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

AthensShooter36 said:


> Hahaha least Yu seen something lmAo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah lol......that doe look exhausted and like she wanted to give up lol




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

AthensShooter36 said:


> ..... that was supposed to go to my wife sorry fellas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wondering who you were referring to lol.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## AthensShooter36

Hahahaha sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Rain just stopped Columbiana County. I think I'll wait until tonight to go back out


----------



## JB13

Nothing here so far northern Ashland county wind is coming and going calm then gusty with a misty rain hope when it passes they hit the scrapes. Looking not to get skunked for the first time in this stand this year. Would just like to see some rut action 🙏

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## keith307

Little doe just came by and the freezer is empty, I know the minute I do drop the hammer, it will be the time I didn't see the big boy behind her, oh well, gotta eat, good luck everyone!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkvador

Very few cruisers this year. Its either a chase, listen to a lockdown, or see nothing. At my place, it happened fast. When the scrapes appeared, within a couple days the biggest bucks had does in the nastiest stuff and the little guys where chasing anything brown. Jackson/Vinton.


----------



## PABBD

Bucks are starting to respond to grunts and bleats. One little buck chasing all the other deer feeding on cut corn and cruising. Carroll County. Lots of yearlings on there own


----------



## BBD1984

Haven't seen a trophy picture in a while.... What's going on fellas???

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Just passed this guy at 27 yards. He came in to my cold calls, grunts and bleats. Even destroyed a couple trees on his way over. Tough decision, but hoping to see him again next year!


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Finishing up my last day at work and then I am headed south tonight. Thursday-Sunday look pretty good weather and temp. wise. Just hope deer are on feet and I can see some good rut activity. This day may take forever but atleast America is back. #Trump Cant wait to be in a tree in the morning.


----------



## hdrking2003

What really stinks is I just watched the neighbor walk to his blind, which is literally right on the property line, and dump a bag of corn......and it's in a cut cornfield!!!!! Lazy and ret**red. Bet I know where my missing trail cam went last year!!! It's actually not even his property, it's his mom's. I think I'm gonna go pee on his blind.[emoji4]


----------



## The Phantom

You put out any scent or scent free?



hdrking2003 said:


> Just passed this guy at 27 yards. He came in to my cold calls, grunts and bleats. Even destroyed a couple trees on his way over. Tough decision, but hoping to see him again next year!


----------



## The Phantom

Licking county between 645 and 730 I saw three bucks out cruising.
And I was driving to work.:sad:


----------



## M.Magis

hdrking2003 said:


> What really stinks is I just watched the neighbor walk to his blind, which is literally right on the property line, and dump a bag of corn......and it's in a cut cornfield!!!!! Lazy and ret**red. Bet I know where my missing trail cam went last year!!! It's actually not even his property, it's his mom's. I think I'm gonna go pee on his blind.[emoji4]


You’re going to pee on his blind because you think you’re a better hunter than him?


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> You put out any scent or scent free?


Well I try to do my part in the scent free department with my clothing. You know the typical scent free wash, store in totes with wafers, etc, but thats about it....at least for today. I do have some Docs extreme heat doe urine to use, but didn't bring that out today. Wind is out of the NW and he popped out of the woods on my NW side after my calls. He then basically walked straight across the front of me until he got to where I took that pic.....which was NE of me. I'm facing pretty much due north today.


----------



## chrisp119

M.Magis said:


> You’re going to pee on his blind because you think you’re a better hunter than him?


 Probably because he's hunting on the property line....


----------



## hdrking2003

M.Magis said:


> You’re going to pee on his blind because you think you’re a better hunter than him?


Nope. Thinking about peeing on his blind cause he's directly on the property line and my stream will have no trouble reaching him from my side of the fence row. Especially with today's wind![emoji1] He's also bit**ed about my permission to hunt here to the landowner because he used to help himself to their land this time of year. There's also that missing trail cam with multiple pics of a 200"+ buck from last year and that he likes to come shoot his guns on mommy's property when he sees my truck here. I have my reasons, And they don't concern you.

Thanks for asking tho.


----------



## hdrking2003

chrisp119 said:


> Probably because he's hunting on the property line....


[emoji106]


----------



## dirt_diver

irishhacker said:


> I'm in my best stand in preble right now!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Where abouts? If you don't mind of course, you don't have to be super specific lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

The Phantom said:


> Licking county between 645 and 730 I saw three bucks out cruising.
> And I was driving to work.:sad:


Wish I could be seein this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirt_diver

keith307 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm borrowing this... 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

M.Magis said:


> You’re going to pee on his blind because you think you’re a better hunter than him?


Really ? What does it f'n matter it doesn't consern you what so ever if the man wants to piss on that guys blind then be my guest it's not mine so I honestly don't care what happens? And when did this fellow hunter say he was a better hunter were all hunters no ones a "better" hunter hunting is almost 99% luck . yu can do all the right things spend 5000 on hunting chit and if yur not "lucky" enough to be where that buck is at that point in time yu won't shoot him promise yu that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLoo8

Small little 8 just came cruising through. Practically silent with his nose to the ground. Pike County.


----------



## The Phantom

Might make him mad, but probably won't bother the deer.
I peed off my stand Fri about an hour before the doe came in downwind. It didn't seem to bother her until I put a Wac'em through her!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Nothing moving in licking county North of Granville for me. Saw 11 the other morning but nothing yet today.


----------



## RavinHood

I haven't seen nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis

hdrking2003 said:


> Nope. Thinking about peeing on his blind cause he's directly on the property line and my stream will have no trouble reaching him from my side of the fence row. Especially with today's wind! He's also bit**ed about my permission to hunt here to the landowner because he used to help himself to their land this time of year. There's also that missing trail cam with multiple pics of a 200"+ buck from last year and that he likes to come shoot his guns on mommy's property when he sees my truck here. I have my reasons, And they don't concern you.
> 
> Thanks for asking tho.





AthensShooter36 said:


> Really ? What does it f'n matter it doesn't consern you what so ever if the man wants to piss on that guys blind then be my guest it's not mine so I honestly don't care what happens? And when did this fellow hunter say he was a better hunter were all hunters no ones a "better" hunter hunting is almost 99% luck . yu can do all the right things spend 5000 on hunting chit and if yur not "lucky" enough to be where that buck is at that point in time yu won't shoot him promise yu that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know who the ethical Ohio guys are, and aren't. Wouldn’t even cross my mind to break the law because I thought the neighbor was hunting too close to me, when on his own property. Elitism knows no bounds here on AT.


----------



## AthensShooter36

M.Magis said:


> Good to know who the ethical Ohio guys are, and aren't. Wouldn’t even cross my mind to break the law because I thought the neighbor was hunting too close to me, when on his own property. Elitism knows no bounds here on AT.


So yu do everything by the book huh? Never broke the law doing nothing hard to believe..... this isn't ethical it's called life once yu realize that then the world will be filled with less a*sholes and F''n morons.. that they think they know everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Alright alright everybody has their own opinion and is entitled to it. How about we get back on topic and hear from the fellers who are sitting in the woods to give us guys who aren't/can't be there right now some updates!!

t:


----------



## irishhacker

dirt_diver said:


> Where abouts? If you don't mind of course, you don't have to be super specific lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Just south of Lewisburg 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## dirt_diver

irishhacker said:


> Just south of Lewisburg
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Cool. I've got a friend who hunts up that way. Good luck! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkvador

M.Magis said:


> Good to know who the ethical Ohio guys are, and aren't. Wouldn’t even cross my mind to break the law because I thought the neighbor was hunting too close to me, when on his own property. Elitism knows no bounds here on AT.


Sometimes subtle messages between hunters is better than confronting someone and possibly getting into a fight. I had a guy set up a blind on a tram road right in front of me while I was bow hunting the day before slug season. When I got down at dark, I took a dump in it. An outhouse blind is a perfect name for them. Quite peaceful in there.


----------



## Darkvador

Tiny cruiser at 7:30 and another tiny cruiser at 9:30. No chases or grunts but this wind is wearing me out on this ridge.


----------



## shimmon83

Preble County... New Paris area is slow this morning. got a couple buddies in stands, glad I didn't take a full day. hope the evening hunt is better! good luck!


----------



## chrisp119

M.Magis said:


> Good to know who the ethical Ohio guys are, and aren't. Wouldn’t even cross my mind to break the law because I thought the neighbor was hunting too close to me, when on his own property. Elitism knows no bounds here on AT.


So, the "problem" neighbor is hunting ON THE PROPERTY LINE. Yet, you think hdrking and Athensshooter are the unethical ones???


----------



## The Phantom

That's where I saw an 8 point cross 661.



OhioHoytHunter said:


> Nothing moving in licking county North of Granville for me. Saw 11 the other morning but nothing yet today.


----------



## The Phantom

*Psa*

Next weekend, Nov 19 and 20, is youth hunt. Don't forget to wear hunter orange when you're out.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Darkvador said:


> Sometimes subtle messages between hunters is better than confronting someone and possibly getting into a fight. I had a guy set up a blind on a tram road right in front of me while I was bow hunting the day before slug season. When I got down at dark, I took a dump in it. An outhouse blind is a perfect name for them. Quite peaceful in there.


This just made my day at school teaching 5th grade much easier. I can't wait to be back in the woods the next 4 days and that one post just eased my pain of not being out there right now.. That is hilarious and I agree


----------



## dirt_diver

shimmon83 said:


> Preble County... New Paris area is slow this morning. got a couple buddies in stands, glad I didn't take a full day. hope the evening hunt is better! good luck!


Good luck to you. I'm hoping to be in a stand either east of Eaton or north of Camden Saturday evening, depending on wind conditions. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis

chrisp119 said:


> So, the "problem" neighbor is hunting ON THE PROPERTY LINE. Yet, you think hdrking and Athensshooter are the unethical ones???


Yeah, it's pretty clear. As long as he's not over the line, he's well within his right.


----------



## AthensShooter36

M.Magis said:


> Yeah, it's pretty clear. As long as he's not over the line, he's well within his right.


Hahahaha let me come do that to you while your hunting and see who's gonna be f'n ethical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

In middle of all day sit in Knox. Seen nothing.


----------



## DeerBeer

Same here. Fist time out of the year. Moved out of state but travel in for.a week each year. Still waiting for my first sighting in woods for 16!


----------



## chrisp119

M.Magis said:


> Yeah, it's pretty clear. As long as he's not over the line, he's well within his right.


It seems you don't understand ethics very well. It may be legal (as you are explaining), but definitely not ethical.


----------



## BBD1984

I've read where guys have put huge tarps up on the property line to keep hunters from shooting across property lines LOL... Seems like a good way to get your point across.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

BBD1984 said:


> I've read where guys have put huge tarps up on the property line to keep hunters from shooting across property lines LOL... Seems like a good way to get your point across.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I totally agree 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fullerb

Also in Licking very slow morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis

chrisp119 said:


> It seems you don't understand ethics very well. It may be legal (as you are explaining), but definitely not ethical.


Without knowing the lay of the land, we really don't know one way or the other. 
What we do know is that it's both illegal and unethical to interfere with another persons hunt or their personal property.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Who really cares about all this pee or poop talk? Let's stay on message about what people are seeing or experiencing out there!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Flat out crazy morning.. several bucks chasing multiple doe.. going back in at 3


----------



## fmf979

In a tree now. Took the morning off and took a drive in the rain didn't see any deer. One fresh roadkill. I'm hoping the wind dies off and the cooler temps equal some awesome activity. 
As far as the other line issues take it as a compliment and let them chase deer to you. People always push lines.


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Who really cares about all this pee or poop talk? Let's stay on message about what people are seeing or experiencing out there!


I thought the guy taking a dump in the blind was pretty funny. Spit my coffee out!


----------



## tim1676

This....



BowtechHunter65 said:


> Who really cares about all this pee or poop talk? Let's stay on message about what people are seeing or experiencing out there!


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

athensshooter36 said:


> tell me about it like chit heads
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


amen!!!!


----------



## onlyaspike

Back in the stand now....deer were moving right after the rain quit this morning .... no shooters moving yet that I've seen ....probably locked down on a hot doe....have to catch them looking for a new hot doe...


----------



## mikep43019

I think that's the buck I showed you pics of. Told you that pic made him look much bigger


----------



## BBD1984

Man boys sounds like things have really slooooowed down....dnr data shows peak breeding usually occurs between Nov 13-15 approximately. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

It was dead around the fort hill area this morning. Back in ross county property this evening. My buddy has seen 5 doe traveling in groups. Whats going on with this years rut. Ive seen 0. Slowwww. Day in the woods today. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

Nothing on my second day of the year hunting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

My buddy just had one of our shooters come in but he was missing one whole side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

If I was a buck...that would be the first thing I'd do come fall....break off a side...called eternal security! Hey-o

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nagster

Windy chilly aint seen anything yet,


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> If I was a buck...that would be the first thing I'd do come fall....break off a side...called eternal security! Hey-o
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol.....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## irishhacker

BBD1984 said:


> If I was a buck...that would be the first thing I'd do come fall....break off a side...called eternal security! Hey-o
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Wouldn't help in WNF....they shoot everything down there

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

2 yearlings in my yard at 1:30pm today. Momma no where around. I'm seeing more deer in my front yard than I am in the woods. I'm about to start hunting out of my 2 story deck here pretty soon. Anyone know the rules on hunting from your house? LOL


----------



## RavinHood

Guess what I seen over 45 deer today. None on the property I have permission to hunt. 

Permission that I do have I seen 5 all in some thick dense cover 63 yard shot no problem but too thick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dn4jc

Nov. 4th, chasing a 1/2 rack buck, Zanesville area
186"


----------



## dirt_diver

3dn4jc said:


> Nov. 4th, chasing a 1/2 rack buck, Zanesville area
> 186"
> View attachment 5043993


Holy cow congrats

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## paradisekid

Nice Buck


----------



## Hower08

3d you get it done every year man!!


----------



## mathews8pt

My wife bumped a doe and a buck walking in around 3pm today. Seems as though they are starting to lock down a little more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

3dn4jc said:


> Nov. 4th, chasing a 1/2 rack buck, Zanesville area
> 186"
> View attachment 5043993


Wow man congrats....is he a 6×6 ?

Perfect rack....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

3dn4jc said:


> Nov. 4th, chasing a 1/2 rack buck, Zanesville area
> 186"
> View attachment 5043993


Great buck, what a pig! Congrats


----------



## LJOHNS

Hit the stand when the rain quit this morning. Has some deer movement around noon. 2.5 yr old 8 point pushed a doe and a couple fawns by me but he went the other way. Saw several bucks along or in road on the way home. Movement picking up since the temp drop. Should be great now through Sunday!


----------



## 1sawtooth

Been real slow for me but waiting for these two brutes. Headed back to SE Ohio this weekend for a 4 day hunt. Hope things pick up by then.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

3dn4jc said:


> Nov. 4th, chasing a 1/2 rack buck, Zanesville area
> 186"
> View attachment 5043993


Wow nice buck. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

That's a nice buck. Huge body too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYTspy30

Im new to Archery Talk and I'm hoping someone could shed some light on me about public hunting land. Particularly Willard Marsh. Ive never hunted a marsh before or any public land. Im just tired of hunting the same property every time I go out. I need a little bit of a change. So any info would be super helpful on this piece of property. Ive looked at maps satellite maps and too maps. 

Thanks in advance for all the help!!


----------



## psexforce#70

Finally got the job done on our lease in Vinton County just outside of tar hollow state forest! Heard grunting everyday just not much chasing! This guy came in once but didn't offer a shot thankfully he came back in looking for the doe who came by earlier! He offered a 25 yard shot and only went about 100 yards! Scores 143 5/8 my biggest buck yet! I'm still thanking the good lord for this great opportunity! Goodluck to the rest of you still putting long hours in the stand!


----------



## kgsi

Wow alot of nice deer in Pennsylvania , congats to all , maybe be up there one day or trade someone for a bear hunt in canada


----------



## chaded

Sat from dark to dark today. Didnt see anything until the last hour. I had 5 does come past and not a minute behind was a decent buck following them. I have a window through the trees where they went by but i didnt get a chance to shoot. I came to full draw and of course he stops short of the lane, then when he starts moving again he sprints past the lane after the does. Lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

Darkvador said:


> Sometimes subtle messages between hunters is better than confronting someone and possibly getting into a fight. I had a guy set up a blind on a tram road right in front of me while I was bow hunting the day before slug season. When I got down at dark, I took a dump in it. An outhouse blind is a perfect name for them. Quite peaceful in there.


Lmfao!!! Thought about that too!


----------



## hdrking2003

Came to full draw on by far, and I mean by far, the biggest 8 point I have ever seen in person. Huge effing 8 point, like way outside the ears, Tall tines and bases that I couldn't even wrap my hands around. He came cruising through at 5:32. I just checked the time and put my phone away. Boom, there he was heading my way. He stopped behind a bush so I could draw and never came out from behind that bush. He turned and went right up the effing Hill, up a trail that some does used earlier. He came to 25 yards. My shooting lane was at 22 yards and I had my pin settled on where he was supposed to walk. I am butthurt, but will be back after him tomorrow morning. This was Coshocton County, a couple miles west of Woodbury public grounds.


----------



## Buckeye Buck

Anybody using a decoy? Thinking about changing it up in the morning. Been pretty slow here in Carroll county. I have been hunting the thick stuff and seems like lockdown.


----------



## Hower08

Guys hunting in the morning are going to have it made. Cold clear and calm!!!


----------



## Liveblue23

3dn4jc said:


> Nov. 4th, chasing a 1/2 rack buck, Zanesville area
> 186"
> View attachment 5043993


Nice job there ex teammate. That's a hoss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin'dually

Darkvador said:


> Very few cruisers this year. Its either a chase, listen to a lockdown, or see nothing. At my place, it happened fast. When the scrapes appeared, within a couple days the biggest bucks had does in the nastiest stuff and the little guys where chasing anything brown. Jackson/Vinton.


Same thing here...in oxford


----------



## Tim/OH

Its going to be cold in the morning....pulling out my sorel pac boots (feet gets cold easy)....hopefully deer will be up and moving for everyone in the morning.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## lutzweiser

Cold, clear, and all calm so far. Saw a decent buck up the road from my house on the edge of the road


----------



## AthensShooter36

If we don't see deer this mornin there's a big problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Got skunked yesterday in Licking county, so hoping to see something today in Perry county.


----------



## AthensShooter36

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Got skunked yesterday in Licking county, so hoping to see something today in Perry county.


I'm in licking county today see how this goes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

AthensShooter36 said:


> If we don't see deer this mornin there's a big problem
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know right....good morning for them to be on there feet moving.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

I bumped some deer walking in....its cool because once I got close to my stand, I hit the grunt tube a few times....hopefully they will think its a buck walking through and wont get to spook





Tim



Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## miklacic

Quiet day yesterday but it was windy here all day. 

Did see a couple of small bucks and a button but it was pretty slow here in Ashtabula.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikep43019

Hopefully calm before the storm


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Just had a momma and her 2 little ones pass by. Beautiful morning out in the woods


----------



## Tim/OH

I just seen a bruiser lockdown with a doe sheeeeeesh....160 5×5 huge neck

They were heading towards some thick stuff where does like to bed.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Huge body 4.5 yr old





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## AthensShooter36

Momma came where's yur daddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

2 young bucks came by in range...1 nice buck out of range...smh...Montgomery 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## tdurb1327

The boy and i are out this morning in Columbiana County. Highlandtown. Spooked a buck walking in. Beautiful morning 


Bowtech Experience and Ten Point Wicked Ridge Invader


----------



## meyerske

I drove from PA to Columbus yesterday. Very few dead deer on rt 70. Reports on this thread seem to indicate that things are slow too. I think the best is yet to come.


----------



## holterross

6 different bucks this morning all cruising .. small 8's and forks.. no does which is what I'm looking for buck is already in the freezer.. beautiful morning... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Nothing since that big buck and doe.....the woods are quiet





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Nate W

Quiet, calm and cool in Washington


----------



## bmwlife1976

Its on fire this morning in ross. Hoping my boy can get it done this morning. He picked the wrong stand thus morning from where im sitting. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## kholland

Ghost town right now in Marion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perrytrails

Scored on this guy chasing a doe out of a clear cut, Monday evening. 

Public land in perry county.


----------



## perrytrails

Big old brute…


----------



## kparrott154

perrytrails said:


> Scored on this guy chasing a doe out of a clear cut, Monday evening.
> 
> Public land in perry county.


Nice buck! I hunt Perry county public land too. I've only seen a few smaller deer in the mornings. Trail cameras are showing mature bucks are still nocturnal. Congrats again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10RINGR

Quiet here so far but crazy foggy too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VCBowhunter

Shot this guy last Sunday afternoon about 15 minutes after rattling. Not a giant but it was my first archery buck. Ross County










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

Awesome morning seen 3 does. One busted me. Stalking is tough. They were 95 yards out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

I'm guessing once the first major wave of does go into heat and get breed...the big boys will be back on the move. In past years I've seen strong cruising around Thanksgiving. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kparrott154

BBD1984 said:


> I'm guessing once the first major wave of does go into heat and get breed...the big boys will be back on the move. In past years I've seen strong cruising around Thanksgiving.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I hope you're right. I won't be able to hunt til Wednesday. I've only be seeing small bucks though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LJOHNS

No deer moving in Harrison County this morning. Moving to a new area this afternoon. Will sit until 1 and then move. Beautiful morning!


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> I'm guessing once the first major wave of does go into heat and get breed...the big boys will be back on the move. In past years I've seen strong cruising around Thanksgiving.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


2 yrs ago on Thanksgiving day I seen 3 shooters chasing one doe....this was in the morning.





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## lungpuncher1

Big 150 just came by following a doe and cruising about 80 yards behind her. Too far away. Almost turned him with a grunt but he slowly decided to follow her.


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> 2 yrs ago on Thanksgiving day I seen 3 shooters chasing one doe....this was in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Yeah sounds like the number of does in heat that late were slim pickings....I love using a doe bleat late rut....it's all about supply and demand

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Orvisman73

Guys! Just shot a real good buck on public land! He was cruising and I was able to get him in close with a couple bleats! I am shaking! I think it was a real good shot!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Orvisman73 said:


> Guys! Just shot a real good buck on public land! He was cruising and I was able to get him in close with a couple bleats! I am shaking! I think it was a real good shot!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Good work. Just chill and relax. Get a good view of the area maybe take some pics before you get down...critical moments ahead in finding him....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BocookOHbucks

Good job!!!! Post up some pics!


----------



## bmwlife1976

They are on the move in ross county fellas. Ive seen 13 bucks. Ive had multiple bucks in front of me. So i decided to switch stands with my buddy and put him in the hot stand and wouldnt you know it. A 130 class comes right to the stand im un now. Urrr. I really want him to get a nice one. Ive been hunting hard this week just to try and get him on one. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## VCBowhunter

bmwlife1976 said:


> They are on the move in ross county fellas. Ive seen 13 bucks. Ive had multiple bucks in front of me. So i decided to switch stands with my buddy and put him in the hot stand and wouldnt you know it. A 130 class comes right to the stand im un now. Urrr. I really want him to get a nice one. Ive been hunting hard this week just to try and get him on one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


Where are you in Ross? Not specifics but general area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Yeah sounds like the number of does in heat that late were slim pickings....I love using a doe bleat late rut....it's all about supply and demand
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes sir....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Orvisman73 said:


> Guys! Just shot a real good buck on public land! He was cruising and I was able to get him in close with a couple bleats! I am shaking! I think it was a real good shot!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Did you see or hear him crash.

Good luck 




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Orvisman73

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Orvisman73 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Orvisman73 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Congratulations bro....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## whitetail3131

Congratulations crazy action in pike county this morning just no giants biggest seen between 4 of us 140 hopefully the big guys start moving better


----------



## BBD1984

Good work[emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderEagle

I saw nothing this morning in Geauga. I was going to go back out early this afternoon, as I took today and tomorrow off to hunt. Slipped on my running board, broke my turn signal off of the steering column. Looks like that also put the bright lights on permanently too.

So, looks like I'll be taking the truck to the dealer this afternoon, but it likely won't be done till tomorrow afternoon (other work is overdue as well). Fooey!


----------



## BigLoo8

Three real small bucks so far today in Pike County.


----------



## medicsnoke

Seemed to be moving really good today. My kids are sick so no hunting for me the last 2 days. But I watched the cut corn like a hawk today and saw 3 bucks cruising and several does.


----------



## Winter88

Nothing this morning medina county just got done hanging a new set bout to smash a few gas stations hot dogs and head back out congrats to all you that got it done and good luck to everyone still at it


----------



## arrow179

Nice work Orvisman!!


----------



## Pope & Young 24

I saw a giant with a doe in a cut cornfield on my way to work this morning in Ross County. I've been seeing at least 2-3 bucks each morning this week. I'm praying my wife can arrow her first buck this weekend.


----------



## cla5675

Orvisman73 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Well done, Orvisman. Congrats!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats to everyone putting down those nice bucks the past couple days! Hopefully I can follow suit soon, as my days off are numbered. Was so dead where I was in Coshocton County this morning that not even the squirrels were moving. The morning weather sure looked good on paper tho. Perched back up in Eastern Knox now and hoping for some better results!


----------



## lungpuncher1

Moved trees at lunch to get closer to where i saw the buck this morning. Hope i didn't get too close. Not many bigger trees in here.


----------



## Stark county

Moving hot and heavy in Harrison county the last couple days.


----------



## tdurb1327

One squirrel all day so far in Columbiana County. Hoping for some action here soon.


Bowtech Experience and Ten Point Wicked Ridge Invader


----------



## hdrking2003

I have a yearling doe bedded 30 yards right in front of me, first deer I have seen from the stand today. If only mature bucks could be more like perverted old men that want to chase young girls, I'd be set.....

Wind is really picking up too.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Wow what a morning. I had a really wide short tined 8 point pushing a doe right at first light. Then he chased her across my scent drag line and boom headed right at me. After following it right to the base of my ladder stand and looking up only to realize I was there he started blowing at me and took off about 20 yards. Then he came back on that scent line, he just couldn't get away from it. Finally after about 20 mins he leaves and they r gone. I wait about 10 minutes and hit my grunt tube...10 mins later I catch movement and he's big. He enters woods about 150 yards ahead of me and starts running all through woods, I'm assuming he was on the trail of the earlier doe. He came in to about 35 yards and hit my scent drag line, he changed course and headed right into my shooting lane at 20-25. I stopped him and smoked hik! He ran about 50-60 yards and I heard him crash, I waited 20 minutes and I was shaking big time. I knew he was good and was my best buck but wasn't positive exactly what he had. I'll upload more pics later but he is a mainframe 10 point with 4 kickers! I'm still jacked up!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

That's awesome. Can't wait to see pics. What time did you shoot him? What scent are you using?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

What scent and whereabouts are ya hunting?


----------



## mikep43019

Back at it tonight. Saw 8 does and 2 dinks this morning. Hoping they feed out in this cut corn again tonight


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

I can't get the pics to upload but it was hunters specialties prime time estrus and Fairfield county


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Can't wait to see the pics. Congratulations!


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

IF anyone can help with getting a pic uploaded I'd appreciate it. Shot him at 8 this morning!


----------



## Sasamafras

Rut'N'Hunt said:


> IF anyone can help with getting a pic uploaded I'd appreciate it. Shot him at 8 this morning!


Great hunt, check your pms


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasamafras

Rut'N'Hunt said:


> IF anyone can help with getting a pic uploaded I'd appreciate it. Shot him at 8 this morning!


Here is rutnhunt's buck!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmn2

BBD1984 said:


> I'm guessing once the first major wave of does go into heat and get breed...the big boys will be back on the move. In past years I've seen strong cruising around Thanksgiving.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I agree with this. Biggest buck I've ever seen was the Sunday before shotgun and he was chasing hard in a cut cornfield. Came into the woods to about 50 yards but never any closer. I w definitely seen a second chase period around thanksgiving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Sasamafras said:


> Here is rutnhunt's buck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man what a great mature buck! Good work bud [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Sasamafras said:


> Here is rutnhunt's buck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome buck, great job!!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Wow. Heck of a buck. Nice and heavy.


----------



## Regohio

Had up close and personal with a Hit lister today! Saw 15 Deer in 5 hour sit…7 Bucks 8 Does…At 915 everything stopped so I thought what the neck…Rattle…Grunt…Can Call for about a minute. I get done put everything back in my pack. Thinking about lunch…just a few more minutes…Look who comes running straight at my tree!!! Grrrrrrr

So like a true Moron I put a nice Rage Tipped Arrow right underneath him! Then he takes one jump and slowly walks off!!! I'm crushed…If I hadn't shot a 120 inch 8 Point of my recent 85 degree rut hunt I'd probably be on the phone with Suicide Hotline!

The Rut is on in Warren County!


----------



## arrow179

Congrats! Thats a beauty of a buck Rutnhunt!!


----------



## 17ghk

Orvisman73 said:


> Guys! Just shot a real good buck on public land! He was cruising and I was able to get him in close with a couple bleats! I am shaking! I think it was a real good shot!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I love seeing guys get it done on public land. Awesome dude!


----------



## Regohio

*pic*









Before some says…if there ain't a picture it didn't happen…here is 8 pointer from 85 degree Missouri Rut Hunt! Who expects 85 degree weather on Halloween in Missouri!


----------



## Orvisman73

17ghk said:


> I love seeing guys get it done on public land. Awesome dude!


Thanks man! Hard work for sure!! Very proud of this buck, not a monster, but awesome nonetheless. 

























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Hi Archeytalk!! There appears to be some jackazz, that looks like a silverback gorilla in my tree!![emoji4]


----------



## holterross

hdrking2003 said:


> Hi Archeytalk!! There appears to be some jackazz, that looks like a silverback gorilla in my tree!![emoji4]


He's just thinking that's the biggest nut I have ever seen I could live off that all winter.. if you see him coming back with a posse you better make a run for it.. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

holterross said:


> He's just thinking that's the biggest nut I have ever seen I could live off that all winter.. if you see him coming back with a posse you better make a run for it..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao!!! He got that right then, I'm a nut for sure!![emoji106]


----------



## holterross

Slow slow night in Athens two yearlings so far.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff25

saw this deer tuesday morning but decided to pass. thought he was only 3.5, he was chasing a doe hard. sat all day yesterday and saw 5 different bucks, one 140" ten that got downwind before i could get a shot off. 2 small bucks this morning.


----------



## hdrking2003

I guess I'll never understand deer hunting this time of year. 2 days ago I watch 10-12 does walk into the cut cornfield and at least 5 bucks following not far behind. They start chasing everywhere like crazy!! A couple small, a couple decent and one big boy. So I move my stand over there. Tonight, I watch 10-12 does walk right by the stand into the same cornfield at the same time as 2 days ago.......not one set of horns!!
With that said, I'LL be doing it all over again tomorrow!! I guess I like the mental and emotional abuse, lol.


----------



## chaded

It seems like things are really getting started where im at.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Sasamafras said:


> Here is rutnhunt's buck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a bruiser, congratulations!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hdrking2003 said:


> Hi Archeytalk!! There appears to be some jackazz, that looks like a silverback gorilla in my tree!![emoji4]


That's funny right there!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hdrking2003 said:


> I guess I'll never understand deer hunting this time of year. 2 days ago I watch 10-12 does walk into the cut cornfield and at least 5 bucks following not far behind. They start chasing everywhere like crazy!! A couple small, a couple decent and one big boy. So I move my stand over there. Tonight, I watch 10-12 does walk right by the stand into the same cornfield at the same time as 2 days ago.......not one set of horns!!
> With that said, I'LL be doing it all over again tomorrow!! I guess I like the mental and emotional abuse, lol.


Don't we all. I am seeing lots of deer but no big boys yet. Tonight does we're running all over as if they were on drugs and very nervous. Me thinks it is about to get cranking here in Meigs County.


----------



## dirt_diver

You guys are killin me! Saturday evening can't come fast enough. Hope things are swinging when I can hit the woods. 

Congrats to you guys who have put one down, keep the pics coming! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

My son (9years old) put an arrow in his first deer tonight. It was a 4 point buck.. 30 yard broadside shot. Looked like a good double lung shot. Deer ran 10 yards then started walking slow and went out same way he came in food plot. We waited a half hour and walked down there. He didn't get a pass through I know I saw arrow sticking out of far side when deer turned and ran. But I didn't see any blood but I am colorblind and a terrible tracker. He went down into neighbors ground that is 6ft tall crp I walked in a little bit but just me and the kid and being dark wasn't going to happen.. I'm going to go out in morning hunting and mid day go look for his deer hopefully it will be easy to find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Sat all day today, 2 hour break from 10-12 and I saw zero deer. I haven't seen a mature deer from a tree stand all year. Hard to get motivated to go out when your not seeing anything


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

I'm seeing a LOT of deer, but all yearlings and small bucks. Where did all the mature deer go??


----------



## LJOHNS

Very slow for me also. 4 deer all day. One small spike came by right at dark. Only buck I saw all day. Trying to stay positive but it's not easy!


----------



## The Phantom

*After work*

4:15 I saw a buck chasing a doe 1/2 mile outside Newark.
Then I saw a buck chasing a doe 1/2 mile inside the city limits.
About a mile later I saw a buck jump across the road right in front a a school bus.


----------



## doug_andrea

Only thing I saw tonight was my own shadow! 
Really windy in Seneca County. 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

5 bucks on cam between 1-330 yesterday this was the biggest


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> 4:15 I saw a buck chasing a doe 1/2 mile outside Newark.
> Then I saw a buck chasing a doe 1/2 mile inside the city limits.
> About a mile later I saw a buck jump across the road right in front a a school bus.


Haha, funny you say that Phantom! Only 2 bucks I saw today were almost made into hood ornaments. I almost hit a nice 130" or so 10 on Rt 541 in Coshocton County around 6am, and then I watched one somehow make it through both lanes of heavy traffic on 36 coming back in to Mt Vernon around 6:30 this eve. Right by the hospice and opportunity Knox. Still don't know how he made it through all that traffic, and he never missed a stride either. A buddy of mine owns Kokosing Valley campground right outside Millwood, and he heard one get hit right beside there, while he was in the stand this morning. Heard the car slam on the brakes, and then the thud. Just a lil one, but still a bummer.


----------



## hdrking2003

z7master167 said:


> 5 bucks on cam between 1-330 yesterday this was the biggest


I passed on one like that yesterday.....but I woulda probably shot him today. Lol. Just that kind of day.


----------



## The Phantom

This morning I saw one scent checking a recent road kill just north of Granville. He crossed the road when I was about half mile away. She wasn't there yesterday on my way by.




hdrking2003 said:


> Haha, funny you say that Phantom! Only 2 bucks I saw today were almost made into hood ornaments. I almost hit a nice 130" or so 10 on Rt 541 in Coshocton County around 6am, and then I watched one somehow make it through both lanes of heavy traffic on 36 coming back in to Mt Vernon around 6:30 this eve. Right by the hospice and opportunity Knox. Still don't know how he made it through all that traffic, and he never missed a stride either. A buddy of mine owns Kokosing Valley campground right outside Millwood, and he heard one get hit right beside there, while he was in the stand this morning. Heard the car slam on the brakes, and then the thud. Just a lil one, but still a bummer.


----------



## Bwana

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> I'm seeing a LOT of deer, but all yearlings and small bucks. Where did all the mature deer go??


Let's hope Illinois, for a week or so :shade:


----------



## CattleGuy

sat since 12:30 - dark and then some ZERO DEER


----------



## Buckbadger

lutzweiser said:


> Sat all day today, 2 hour break from 10-12 and I saw zero deer. I haven't seen a mature deer from a tree stand all year. Hard to get motivated to go out when your not seeing anything


Must be the area? sat all day not far from Negley and saw 1 deer, turkey out the ying yang. The biggest buck I've seen this year in this area was around 130. I know there are some good ones around, but thinking they are more around the White Oaks, no white oaks in the area I'm hunting.


----------



## AmishMan007

A lot of nice bucks getting put down!


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

Here in meigs. My lab was carrying on like crazy after dark so I went to check. Stepped out on the porch and could hear two buck absolutely locked into a knock down drag out. Sounded like they were trying to kill each other. I've seen fights but nothing like this. Wish I could have laid eyes on them. Can't wait till morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowfreak8

Shot this buck following a does trail 10 minutes after she came through. Big old body and a giant neck. Love putting a mature buck down!


----------



## Nate W

Myself and a buddy sat on the same farm for all but 3 hours of daylight today. Only seen 1 yes 1 line doe about 9:00am. Our evening sets are in very good spots and we didn't see anything. I'm hoping this was the calm before the storm. We will be out all day tomorrow also. Good luck guys we got this!!


----------



## hdrking2003

bowfreak8 said:


> View attachment 5050025
> 
> 
> Shot this buck following a does trail 10 minutes after she came through. Big old body and a giant neck. Love putting a mature buck down!


Nice!! Great buck!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

doug_andrea said:


> Only thing I saw tonight was my own shadow!
> Really windy in Seneca County.
> 
> View attachment 5049257
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Cool pic!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

bowfreak8 said:


> View attachment 5050025
> 
> 
> Shot this buck following a does trail 10 minutes after she came through. Big old body and a giant neck. Love putting a mature buck down!


Nice buck, congrats.


----------



## The Phantom

Headed to Granville in a few minutes. First time hunting there since the corn came off. 
Hope to make an early day of it. :teeth:

Good luck all.


----------



## mikep43019

At it once again. Saw 4 dinks and 8-10 does last night


----------



## AthensShooter36

Back at it this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lungpuncher1

AthensShooter36 said:


> Back at it this morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here


----------



## AthensShooter36

2 button bucks where just here chillin wish there dad would come see me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Quiet in Delaware Co so far other than all the squirrels


----------



## irishhacker

Giving it hell again today...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Good luck to all that's out......got some things to do this morning so I didnt go out.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## fmf979

I'm in this morning. Very quiet so far. Nothing moving. 
If they did go into lock down Tuesday like a lot suspect you would think they would be back seeking by now right?


----------



## Winter88

Just wasted an arrow shooting at a stupid coyote completely missed :angry:2of them just walking around like they own the place. My property runs along side the highway for a little over a mile and occasionally I'll walk it looking for road kill bucks found this guy yesterday not a shooter but he was on his way to be


----------



## Spies19

1 mid 120s 8 point and a tiny doe. That's it far, Warren County


----------



## CattleGuy

Just nailed one at 30 yds w a Rage. Ground hunting. Came in on a Bee Line to a soft grunt 3 bursts. Letting him sit before retrieving


----------



## irishhacker

fmf979 said:


> I'm in this morning. Very quiet so far. Nothing moving.
> If they did go into lock down Tuesday like a lot suspect you would think they would be back seeking by now right?


Zero sign of lock down in Montgomery, Preble, Darke, and Miami County.
I suspect we are at least a week away from that. In my opinion, my area is still in the seeking phase. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

CattleGuy said:


> Just nailed one at 30 yds w a Rage. Ground hunting. Came in on a Bee Line to a soft grunt 3 bursts. Letting him sit before retrieving


Congrats, we'll be waiting on the pics


----------



## irishhacker

CattleGuy said:


> Just nailed one at 30 yds w a Rage. Ground hunting. Came in on a Bee Line to a soft grunt 3 bursts. Letting him sit before retrieving


Congrats! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## keith307

A few bucks up and seeking, Athens county, 4 doe so far 2 bucks, one was this little guy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith307

https://vimeo.com/191149765


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khef24

Zero movement in clermont county. Someone across the street is getting a early start on gun season 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLoo8

Six does in one big group. Highly unlikely the bucks are in lock down.


----------



## AmishMan007

Just had a small buck cross the road in front of me while I was driving. In a place that I have never seen deer cross! They're running!


----------



## ohiobucks

Back in a Knox co tree this morning, saw a doe and yearling at first light, nothing following them. Just had a 2yr old 10 point pass by, nosing the ground.


----------



## Matt G

No deer. Had two yotes cone in, only one left 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Skipper 8pt just cruised by


----------



## CattleGuy

Went 35 yds. Double lung. Rage Hypo. I'm only a 27" " draw and 58 lb DW. Did its job


----------



## CattleGuy

Sorry for upside down pic


----------



## Bwana

Great job Cattleguy


----------



## fmf979

Way to go cattleguy!


----------



## LJOHNS

Zero deer in Harrison County so far this morning. Damn wind picking up again today. Scrapes near my stand were worked overnight. Couple new rubs nearby also. I think all the action is happening at night. 
Six straight days of all day hunting and I have had one small 8 and two spikes in range. Seen zero mature bucks. I did see a Bobcat a couple days ago. I have seen/heard no chasing since last Friday. 
4 more days to hunt for me until Thanksgiving weekend. Hope it gets better!


----------



## Samhell

Only a spike here in licking this morning, really slow compared to earlier this week.


----------



## AmishMan007

CattleGuy said:


> Went 35 yds. Double lung. Rage Hypo. I'm only a 27" " draw and 58 lb DW. Did its job
> View attachment 5051345
> View attachment 5051345


Nice buck cattleguy!


----------



## murphy31

My dad shot this Wenesday on the last morning of our hunt. He had come into a small hidden corn field on the back side of our lease 2 mornings in a row. We moved some stands for the next morning, and he went his way the third morning. Very little chasing going on. Saw a couple nice ones, and few smaller bucks. Overall it was a slow week.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## holterross

This guy came through at 930 following a doe. No chasing just waiting for her to come in I'm guessing..trying to fill a doe tag but this is the first sighting of this buck on the property and didn't want to be a c$ck block so let her walk.. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dduff1

Slow in Tusc county. One small 2 year old goofy buck. Blah blah


----------



## vtbowhntr

Slow in Meigs today. Only a doe and fawn that nursed twice. Saw 5 small 1 and 2 year old bucks, a 125" 10 that needs a few years passed a 3 yr old 8 about 125" and a tank of a mature 7 pt. Just nothing I wanted to shoot. Should be breaking loose any day now here.


----------



## vtbowhntr

All the bucks yesterday.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nice, lots of character




murphy31 said:


> My dad shot this Wenesday on the last morning of our hunt. He had come into a small hidden corn field on the back side of our lease 2 mornings in a row. We moved some stands for the next morning, and he went his way the third morning. Very little chasing going on. Saw a couple nice ones, and few smaller bucks. Overall it was a slow week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

CattleGuy said:


> Went 35 yds. Double lung. Rage Hypo. I'm only a 27" " draw and 58 lb DW. Did its job
> View attachment 5051345
> View attachment 5051345


Nice, congrats


----------



## Tim/OH

Congrats cattleguy.....you got it done.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Congrats to you too Murphy.....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Nice buck cattleguy!


----------



## chaded

Heading out all day tomorrow. Should be at least a good morning with the temps dropping pretty good.


----------



## Nate W

Well crap I hate to admit this but maybe I'll help someone else out. MAKE DAMN SURE YOU PUT AN ARROW ON THE STRING!! There is a nice 140 still alive because someone didn't do that this morning. In more new the bowtech survived this experience (you see what I did there lol) and still shoots accurately. Good luck guys and double check the basics.


EDIT: In my 20 years of bow hunting this is the first time I've ever not put an arrow on. I just gotta take it as an omen that a bigger one is headed my way.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Enjoy..


----------



## BBD1984

Must admit this is been a pretty strange year.... I'm already tagged out so I haven't done a lot of hunting during the rut. But I put a lot of miles on around prime hunting land.... Haven't seen one mature buck.... Strange.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Nate W said:


> Well crap I hate to admit this but maybe I'll help someone else out. MAKE DAMN SURE YOU PUT AN ARROW ON THE STRING!! There is a nice 140 still alive because someone didn't do that this morning. In more new the bowtech survived this experience (you see what I did there lol) and still shoots accurately. Good luck guys and double check the basics.
> 
> 
> EDIT: In my 20 years of bow hunting this is the first time I've ever not put an arrow on. I just gotta take it as an omen that a bigger one is headed my way.


You made me just look at my bow hanging beside me to double check, lol. We all make mistakes and sometimes chit happens. Glad your bow made it through ok.


----------



## tim1676

Is anyone still rattling? I pulled a scent drag in this afternoon and put up a couple scent wicks, hopefully something comes in on it
I have seen a mature buck yet this year...we'll see what happens tonight


----------



## hdrking2003

tim1676 said:


> Is anyone still rattling? I pulled a scent drag in this afternoon and put up a couple scent wicks, hopefully something comes in on it
> I have seen a mature buck yet this year...we'll see what happens tonight


I'm rattling here and there, but not successfully, lol. I was always told this is a good time to rattle because the hot does are fewer and farther between. I also did a drag and some wicks, but who knows if that'll have any affect in this wind. I'm throwing hail Mary's at this point.


----------



## Nate W

hdrking2003 said:


> You made me just look at my bow hanging beside me to double check, lol. We all make mistakes and sometimes chit happens. Glad your bow made it through ok.



Good, that's why I posted it. I hope everyone checks the bow.


----------



## CattleGuy

Ha did that the other evening heard something coming through the corn reached for me bow looked down and felt like a idiot - no arrow been there


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I'm not doing any calling or putting out any scent at this point. I'm going the ninja route and attempting total surprise. I've hunted most of the past two weeks straight on several different properties. I've seen 3-4 chases, a bunch of young bucks, fewer and fewer does. Did see one tempting 130ish and another tempting large 8 (but he was missing brows) and that's it. Haven't seen a single 140+ deer anywhere and up in the Knox and Delaware counties I haven't seen much road kill. Disappointing and confusing year so far to say the least. That can all change in 10 second though. Unfortunately after tonight I won't be back out until next weds. The latest rut buck I've ever killed was November 12.


----------



## hdrking2003

Ol Charlie A. was calling for a late "trickle" style rut this year. I guess I shoulda listened this time.


----------



## BBD1984

On my 2nd doe patrol since I tagged out....using my icotech call with doe bleats just for kicks....be prepared to get a pic of a monster standing under my stand...just my luck....lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Couldn't find my sons bucks. He is going to be crushed when he gets home from school. Sucks and I feel bad not finding the deer. Shot must have been a little to high.. We saddled up one of our horses and rode all the crp ground out and had no luck. I walked all the creek bottoms and nothing... hopefully it wasn't a fatal hit.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

jimmyfunk60 said:


> Couldn't find my sons bucks. He is going to be crushed when he gets home from school. Sucks and I feel bad not finding the deer. Shot must have been a little to high.. We saddled up one of our horses and rode all the crp ground out and had no luck. I walked all the creek bottoms and nothing... hopefully it wasn't a fatal hit.
> View attachment 5052569
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful pic. That's the negative about hunting. Put some cameras out on scrapes...see if he shows back up...that'll cheer him up

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cfred70

Lots of bucks hitting the dirt on neighboring properties around me. 2 shooters that I had on cam I was texted pics of today....nice way to ruin your Friday.....also tells me the big boys are up and moving. Hoping its my turn here soon....


----------



## ohiobucks

After 15 minutes in the stand this afternoon in Knox co, I've already seen a small buck moving through the woods at a steady pace...I'm hoping to see some good rutting action yet today.


----------



## Redwolf17

Shot this guy Saturday 11/5 @4:40p.


----------



## BBD1984

Nice..good work[emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

Great buck!


----------



## hoytman09

Just put this guy down
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

hoytman09 said:


> Just put this guy down
> View attachment 5052849
> 
> View attachment 5052857
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome buck. Congrats


----------



## z7master167

Had 7 different bucks on camera this morning all of which were fighting at some point this morning. Anothet cam had bucks fighting all week on it, and from the look of the pics some were some bad fights. But they were all small biggest mighta been 110"


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Dad grunted in a 130 inch 8 but let him pass and saw some does this morning we are both out this evening he's in the timber I'm on a food source biologic maximum keep you posted......Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Swing and a miss on a beautiful 8pt about 20 minutes ago. Ranged the tree he was standing in front of at 37 yards, arrow sailed right over his back. He didn't seem to spooked, as he continued to pursue the doe he came in with...


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Swing and a miss on a beautiful 8pt about 20 minutes ago. Ranged the tree he was standing in front of at 37 yards, arrow sailed right over his back. He didn't seem to spooked, as he continued to pursue the doe he came in with...


Time to regroup buddy, plenty of daylight left. Sounds like they are on the move at least.


----------



## mathews_rage

Last two evenings they are really starting to search again. One was with a doe's every step but others are out roaming. The one with the doe was out at 1:30 but 3 hours later he cutting hillsides searching. This weekend there's going to be some bruisers killed. All it takes is being lucky being in the right tree. Wind is really starting to swirl though so it will make it tougher.


----------



## mathews_rage

hoytman09 said:


> Just put this guy down
> View attachment 5052849
> 
> View attachment 5052857
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, he is a brute.


----------



## LJOHNS

Zero deer for me today. Went to a new spot about 1 and already someone else there in a stand. Said the heck with it and came home. Sleeping in in the morning and back out at noon tomorrow. Can't decide if I should take Monday and Tuesday off as planned or just go back to work? Not seeing any action where I hunt in Harrison County.


----------



## Nate W

hoytman09 said:


> Just put this guy down
> View attachment 5052849
> 
> View attachment 5052857
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats man that's a great buck.


----------



## Hower08

Small buck cruising and grunting his head off at 430. Heard a few grunts above me a few minutes after he passed.


----------



## z7master167

2 bucks dogging a doe and a small 6 pt feeding


----------



## AmishMan007

That's awesome!


----------



## dirt_diver

You guys are getting me fired up! Awesome work guys, keep em coming! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fullerb

Well my week in Ohio is over. Saw a lot of deer just not the right one. I will definitely be back. Heading back to CT in the morning. I will continue to read the reports and wish everyone luck. 

Ben


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Last 4 sits,ZERO deer


----------



## Matt G

Had my first good sighting. However the wind shifted and got busted.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt G

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dirt_diver

Matt G said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That's an awesome picture right there

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

OK morning in Warren County…Saw 2 Bucks…Dinky 8 Pt and cocky Spike Horn!!! Then drive home to find a Nice 10 Pointer walking in our Subdivision at straight up Noon!


----------



## hdrking2003

Only got to hunt from about 1-dark, but not much in the way of activity. Saw one heavy horn 8 just casually walking around at 4pm, And saw a bunch of mamas with youngins come into the field to eat like it was late season. This was southern Richland county.


----------



## z7master167

Seen 2 dandy bucks right before dark just cruising around


----------



## BBD1984

hoytman09 said:


> Just put this guy down
> View attachment 5052849
> 
> View attachment 5052857
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good work! What's the story....? Beautiful deer man....170's you think???

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Matt G said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Right on man! Like to see more of these....Heard November is a good time to see them

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

Winter88 said:


> Just wasted an arrow shooting at a stupid coyote completely missed :angry:2of them just walking around like they own the place. My property runs along side the highway for a little over a mile and occasionally I'll walk it looking for road kill bucks found this guy yesterday not a shooter but he was on his way to be
> View attachment 5050865


I need to do this . Thanks for the idea


----------



## fmf979

I sat all day in the same tree. I saw a small eight point and Button Buck at 9:40 a.m. and then nothing until 3:30 I saw 4 does that I thought they would have a shooter in tow but didn't. Right at dark I saw a three-point or a spike I am not sure, that was it all day all deer seem to be feeding and no interest in the does.


----------



## BBD1984

fmf979 said:


> I sat all day in the same tree. I saw a small eight point and Button Buck at 9:40 a.m. and then nothing until 3:30 I saw 4 does that I thought they would have a shooter in tow but didn't. Right at dark I saw a three-point or a spike I am not sure, that was it all day all deer seem to be feeding and no interest in the does.


Wow that makes for a long day....way to stay tough....try hunting down wind of some scrapes....just a suggestion. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews8pt

I'll be sitting in a tree all day tomorrow with my wife. Saw 2 shooters for her last time I was there so hopefully there is at least one that wants to wonder through tomorrow. Looks to be good weather so good luck to everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 145nWV

Tiggie_00 said:


> Statewide 1 antlered deer limit


Question for Ohio guys. It's states "state wide bag limit is 6 deer". Does that mean you can harvest 6 deer if you hunt in several counties?


----------



## fmf979

Thanks I'm open to suggestions cause what I am doing doesn't seem to be working. 
I'm going to a lock on I hunted earlier in the week and saw 3 different small bucks chasing does like the world was ending. 
I hope the deer that were getting wise to my presence are not around or forget!


----------



## BBD1984

Called in a nice buck tonight but he didn't take the bait...I think some scent would have sealed the deal...so try the combo. Doe bleats with doe-n-heat scent...I'm tagged out but practising for next yr

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohiohntr

I froze my tail off today in the wind and didn't see a thing...sat from noon till dark...gonna be tough to pull my butt outta bed tomorrow morning, just not seeing the deer here in Marion Co. several guys I've talked to are saying the same thing.


----------



## hdrking2003

145nWV said:


> Question for Ohio guys. It's states "state wide bag limit is 6 deer". Does that mean you can harvest 6 deer if you hunt in several counties?


Yes. You are limited to the number of deer that each county states if you only hunt one county, but if you hunt multiple counties, you can take a total of 6 deer. With that said, you can still only take one buck total, no matter how many counties you hunt.


----------



## 145nWV

hdrking2003 said:


> Yes. You are limited to the number of deer that each county states if you only hunt one county, but if you hunt multiple counties, you can take a total of 6 deer. With that said, you can still only take one buck total, no matter how many counties you hunt.


Thanks for the reply, I was kind of asking for a buddy of mine. He already used a tag in Belmont county in archery. We are going down in gun season to hunt/spend time with a buddy of ours in Morgan county. So he could shot 2 in Morgan and still take another in Belmont if he wanted? Only one buck of course.


----------



## Sasamafras

My father in law was able to take down the biggest buck we've ever had pictures of. On 11/10 At 8 am he was able to get a good shot on him but it was a little back. He waited 2 hours to track but bumped him. He then waited and went back at 4:30 and bumped him again, but was able to get another bolt in him at 30 yards. He then expired quickly and celebrations began. We have pictures of him going back the last 3 years!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Awesome deer!! What part of the state


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Sat most of the day. This morning climbed my favorite tree, settled in to the Lone Wolf and within 20 minutes had deer out in front. All morning I was seeing does and it totaled 14 in groups. Ate some lunch and climbed the same tree for an afternoon sit. Started seeing does and fawns around 1530 but they were spooky. Around 1700 I grunted three times and a bruiser 10 came busting off a thick power line and stopped in the thickest cover 20 yards away. He posed for me and moseyed back to the power line. 5 minutes later a mature doe came in from my front and started feeding. Wouldn't ya know it 1740 the big boy makes his way off the power line and steps into my 20 yard lane at 1745 just after legal shooting light. The doe left and he followed. Saw 21 deer today in total with the one buck. Back at it tomorrow same time same stand. Meigs, County.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Sasamafras said:


> My father in law was able to take down the biggest buck we've ever had pictures of. On 11/10 At 8 am he was able to get a good shot on him but it was a little back. He waited 2 hours to track but bumped him. He then waited and went back at 4:30 and bumped him again, but was able to get another bolt in him at 30 yards. He then expired quickly and celebrations began. We have pictures of him going back the last 3 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great buck, congrats


----------



## hdrking2003

145nWV said:


> Thanks for the reply, I was kind of asking for a buddy of mine. He already used a tag in Belmont county in archery. We are going down in gun season to hunt/spend time with a buddy of ours in Morgan county. So he could shot 2 in Morgan and still take another in Belmont if he wanted? Only one buck of course.


Sounds legal to me Good luck to you guys!


----------



## 145nWV

hdrking2003 said:


> Sounds legal to me Good luck to you guys!


Again, thanks for the reply, I'll let him know.


----------



## hoytman09

Nate W said:


> Congrats man that's a great buck.


I haven't put a tape on him but I'd guess around 140. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Sasamafras said:


> My father in law was able to take down the biggest buck we've ever had pictures of. On 11/10 At 8 am he was able to get a good shot on him but it was a little back. He waited 2 hours to track but bumped him. He then waited and went back at 4:30 and bumped him again, but was able to get another bolt in him at 30 yards. He then expired quickly and celebrations began. We have pictures of him going back the last 3 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good work! Looks very happy....glad he got a 2nd chance

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcchsms

My buddy sent me pictures of a nice buck breeding a doe in the middle of the day in the middle of a field. They have been seeing them run all over the SW part of the state.
Meanwhile it feels like summer down here in LA.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Saw 2 does Tonight and they did not like the wind lol.....slow this evening in Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

Just had a spike buck cross the road in front of me chasing three days. Tomorrow is going to be hot!


----------



## The Phantom

*In stand from 6AM until 545PM Licking county*

Saw two fawns and a spike or 3 point before 730. 
About 8 had a 3 point (maybe same deer) under my stand. 
Had a 6 or 8 point cross 100 yards up the hill from the stand.
Doe and fawn came through about 330.
Little 6 or 8 point backtracked those two about 4. 
430 two fawns came out
5 o’clock two does came out
By the time I got down at 545 there were 12 deer, no bucks, in the field.
Closest baldy was 35 yards, but too small.

Staying in Knox county tomorrow.


----------



## farmcritter

Brought this guy down about 8am in Warren county. They have been running hard the last wk.


----------



## Burgmane

farmcritter said:


> Brought this guy down about 8am in Warren county. They have been running hard the last wk.


Well done. Nice mature buck!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

farmcritter said:


> Brought this guy down about 8am in Warren county. They have been running hard the last wk.


Great buck, congratulations.


----------



## mikep43019

Good luck everyone this morning and bundle up


----------



## bj99robinson

farmcritter said:


> Brought this guy down about 8am in Warren county. They have been running hard the last wk.


That's a stud, congratulations!!!!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## perrytrails

farmcritter said:


> Brought this guy down about 8am in Warren county. They have been running hard the last wk.


Awesome buck, congrats to you. That's a once in a lifetime deer for many of us!!!


----------



## AmishMan007

farmcritter said:


> Brought this guy down about 8am in Warren county. They have been running hard the last wk.


Great buck!


----------



## fmf979

Just saw 4 doe running from a small buck.


----------



## Meister

Holmes county/coshocton county line. Bumped 42,000,000 deer on the way in. Haven't seen one yet. Sounded like a herd of Buffalo in the woods.. ughhh


----------



## Mattman75

Got it done yesterday in Cambridge. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Nothing yet thismorning. Fresh scrape 10 yards from tree. 
Toes are cold hope something warms me up


----------



## hdrking2003

Hower08 said:


> Nothing yet thismorning. Fresh scrape 10 yards from tree.
> Toes are cold hope something warms me up


I broke out the Hot Hands and toe warmers for the first time this year, lol.[emoji4]


----------



## AmishMan007




----------



## arrow179

Beautiful morning in Delaware Co. 1 doe at first light. Coyote about 30 min later and then small 6 pt around 7:45. Hoping this cold weather keeps them moving this morning.


----------



## BBD1984

farmcritter said:


> Brought this guy down about 8am in Warren county. They have been running hard the last wk.


What a beauty! Good work man

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Small buck two times and 7 does


----------



## Tim/OH

I came down with a cold so I didnt go out this morning, because I couldnt sleep last night.....hopefully I feel better tomorrow so I can get back out there

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> I came down with a cold so I didnt go out this morning, because I couldnt sleep last night.....hopefully I feel better tomorrow so I can get back out there
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Good to know Tim...thanks for the update

Hopefully you start feeling better!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Real slow in Perry county. Saw a doe with her two little ones at 0815 and nothing else. From what I've seen this week here is no rutting behavior at all.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Tim/OH said:


> I came down with a cold so I didnt go out this morning, because I couldnt sleep last night.....hopefully I feel better tomorrow so I can get back out there
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Hope you feel better Tim. Bottle of DayQuil and a gallon of orange juice and you'll be back in no time!


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

This is my buddies buck that was shot on 11/10. We both hunted that morning (located in Richland County) and combined we saw nearly 40 deer. This old bruit ran nearly 200 yards on a double lung + liver shot at 25 yards broadside. I was around 300 yards away and saw does both being chased and completely ignored. Was watching a fat doe coming towards me and sure enough a bruiser 8 point (140"+) trotted in to 15 yards directly behind me (I grunted twice at him 5 minutes prior while he was ~70 yards away but he completely ignored me and trotted the opposite direction). Unsure of where he was I turn my head slowly backwards only to see him staring directly at me and he busted off. Lots of chasing was seen that day (we hunted the evening and saw 7 deer, 4 of them does being chased by younger bucks). Dad went out last night to see a shooter 8 and a 6 seeking, and a few rambunctious does. Will be back out possibly this evening/sunday morning.


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Good to know Tim...thanks for the update
> 
> Hopefully you start feeling better!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Your welcome brother...




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Hope you feel better Tim. Bottle of DayQuil and a gallon of orange juice and you'll be back in no time!


Thanks man......got both sitting right in front of me lol.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## bj99robinson

TurkeyTaker'12 said:


> View attachment 5054953
> View attachment 5054961
> 
> 
> This is my buddies buck that was shot on 11/10. We both hunted that morning (located in Richland County) and combined we saw nearly 40 deer. This old bruit ran nearly 200 yards on a double lung + liver shot at 25 yards broadside. I was around 300 yards away and saw does both being chased and completely ignored. Was watching a fat doe coming towards me and sure enough a bruiser 8 point (140"+) trotted in to 15 yards directly behind me (I grunted twice at him 5 minutes prior while he was ~70 yards away but he completely ignored me and trotted the opposite direction). Unsure of where he was I turn my head slowly backwards only to see him staring directly at me and he busted off. Lots of chasing was seen that day (we hunted the evening and saw 7 deer, 4 of them does being chased by younger bucks). Dad went out last night to see a shooter 8 and a 6 seeking, and a few rambunctious does. Will be back out possibly this evening/sunday morning.


Congratulations to your buddy.
I used to live in Richland county (Belleville) great hunting, I miss it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

Deer all over me this am. So far 5 does ,1 spike and 1 4x4 that will go about 125. Now just need the big boy here in Noble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

I'll be in Richland county near Butler this afternoon. In Eastern Knox now, but things are very slow. Have had a fat lone doe bedded about 50 yards in front of me for over an hour now, but nothing followed her in. Besides her I saw a mama wth 2 youngins, and a 2 1/2 year old basket rack 8 come thru around 8:30.


----------



## carolina crazy

The guys at our lease sent me the first pic Sunday off my trail cam. Needless to say I was exited because I leave to go back this Friday.






Then they send this pic the next day. The old brute was just out cruising around, he had not seen any does all day.






Still excited to go back, I just know I wont be after this old brute.


----------



## 1sawtooth

Wow nice buck. They definitely moving today. Just had 3 does go by then a 5x5 140 ish walked by to check them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Out this morning for 5 hours, saw 12 does feeding around, no bucks. Thank goodness for my Thermacell heated insoles. Back at it in a couple hours. Meigs County.


----------



## AmishMan007

carolina crazy said:


> The guys at our lease sent me the first pic Sunday off my trail cam. Needless to say I was exited because I leave to go back this Friday.
> View attachment 5055017
> Then they send this pic the next day. The old brute was just out cruising around, he had not seen any does all day.
> View attachment 5055025
> Still excited to go back, I just know I wont be after this old brute.


That buck is a stud!


----------



## AmishMan007

Sat till 10 this morning. Seen 5 does moving and one small buck. Seen five before 8:30. Moving with this cold morning!


----------



## AmishMan007

Logan county


----------



## arrow179

Just passed on a 135" 9pt at 5 steps. 11:00 and just cruising. Grunted him right to my stand. 11 deer so far. 5 different bucks. Delaware Co


----------



## z7master167

Slow morning for me, 2 does skirted me around 915


----------



## lutzweiser

Didn't make it out this morning so I decided to wash my clothes. Got to the top of the steps and heard a clunking in the washer. Forgot to take the range finder out of my jacket chest pocket. Stopped the washer and instantly took the battery out of it. Not sure if it's working or not. Waiting a few hours to put the battery back in and check it. But if it doest work doesn't anyone have a suggestion on a new range finder? I only archery hunt so I don't need anything to fancy.


----------



## AthensShooter36

lutzweiser said:


> Didn't make it out this morning so I decided to wash my clothes. Got to the top of the steps and heard a clunking in the washer. Forgot to take the range finder out of my jacket chest pocket. Stopped the washer and instantly took the battery out of it. Not sure if it's working or not. Waiting a few hours to put the battery back in and check it. But if it doest work doesn't anyone have a suggestion on a new range finder? I only archery hunt so I don't need anything to fancy.


Put a little rice down in that battery pocket


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I have a Bushnell truth rangefinder and I really like it. It's on sale at Cabelas if u are near one.


----------



## Hower08

9 does 1 buck thismorning. Getting ready to go to the top edge of the farm see what is going on up there


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I would think you could put the range finder completely in rice to try to draw any moisture out.


----------



## AthensShooter36

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I would think you could put the range finder completely in rice to try to draw any moisture out.


Or that doesn't really matter hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hopefully it will dry it out ....


----------



## Regohio

26 Degrees this morning in Warren County!~

Saw 12 Does…No Bucks???


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I saw same Regohio, I think peak breeding still hasn't started in earnest. The rutting moon is Monday so the coming week should be blazing...I hope.


----------



## lutzweiser

I've seen zero rut activity this week while in the stand. Driving home at dark I pass 3 cut hay fields and I'm seeing chasing there. Had 10-12 in the front yard a few nights ago and a few buck were chasing then too. I'm playing the wind right, at least I think. I hunt a 20 acre property that has chest high grass and rows and rows of planted black walnut trees that are 10-20 feet tall. Should be great bedding right? Timber and cut corn on the left side, 80 acres of timber in the back and cut beans on the right. Can someone please explain why I have deer all summer and early fall, then they disappear until after Christmas then they all seem to show up on camera but only at night. I'm beating my head off a wall trying to figure them out


----------



## Bwana

lutzweiser said:


> Didn't make it out this morning so I decided to wash my clothes. Got to the top of the steps and heard a clunking in the washer. Forgot to take the range finder out of my jacket chest pocket. Stopped the washer and instantly took the battery out of it. Not sure if it's working or not. Waiting a few hours to put the battery back in and check it. But if it doest work doesn't anyone have a suggestion on a new range finder? I only archery hunt so I don't need anything to fancy.


I have a Bushnell Yardage Pro with case, looks brand new & works great...I'll sell it to ya cheap if interested. My son bought me a new one for xmas last year, guess he couldn't think of anything I really "needed"


----------



## BowtechHunter65

If that's the bedding area and you are in it hunting that may be why you aren't seeing much. I would hunt the edge on the timber and cut corn side if not in the timber. Hunt the edges of the bedding or that's what I would do.


----------



## lutzweiser

BowtechHunter65 said:


> If that's the bedding area and you are in it hunting that may be why you aren't seeing much. I would hunt the edge on the timber and cut corn side if not in the timber. Hunt the edges of the bedding or that's what I would do.



I'm about 100yds from the high grass. You think that's to close? I'm not hunting in it


----------



## lutzweiser

Range finder is still working, for now. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I wouldn't be that close but that's me. I would be 250-300. A deer can hear incredibly well and will slip out undetected as you make ur way in.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Knox Co.- saw 5 does, 3 different bucks all chasing....does keeping their distance. One larger buck was like a cowboy on a horse, It was like he was corralling her & wouldn't let her go any direction except for the one he was pushing her towards. She would try to make a break for it & he would head her off. First time I'd seen that.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am about 300 yards but I go in to my stand between 0500 and 0530. I see deer every morning going up the hill to the thick bedding area and I see them nightly moving out to feed. Last night grunted my first shooter out of the cover to 27 yards but he was in multi floral rose and gave me no shot..


----------



## jpbasspro

Had the buck I was after tending a doe all afternoon yesterday. Two other bucks kept him busy fending them off of his "catch". Exciting to see but was left praying for her to come my way. Unfortunately that didn't happen.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

lutzweiser said:


> I've seen zero rut activity this week while in the stand. Driving home at dark I pass 3 cut hay fields and I'm seeing chasing there. Had 10-12 in the front yard a few nights ago and a few buck were chasing then too. I'm playing the wind right, at least I think. I hunt a 20 acre property that has chest high grass and rows and rows of planted black walnut trees that are 10-20 feet tall. Should be great bedding right? Timber and cut corn on the left side, 80 acres of timber in the back and cut beans on the right. Can someone please explain why I have deer all summer and early fall, then they disappear until after Christmas then they all seem to show up on camera but only at night. I'm beating my head off a wall trying to figure them out


Amen to that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Just had the same buck from this morning go by me at 10 yards. He seems to be my buddy. I have seen him almost every sit for about 3 weeks now.


----------



## Schneeder

Definitely going to try and make a date happen with this guy.


----------



## BBD1984

Man 47 and sunny feels like 70 with that sun and no wind....got a little sweaty walking in....also kicked up about 5 does...and they were big...and that's what I'm after....! Beautiful afternoon in Logan Co

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Had a big doe broadside at 30 yards before 7.
Problem was there were 5 other sets of eyes looking all over the place. Didn't have a chance to draw on her.
Called it quits at 10.
Will be back in Licking county Mnday.


----------



## lutzweiser

This is my hunting property in the white box. The "S" is where my stand is. Is it in a bad spot?


----------



## BBD1984

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 5055969
> 
> 
> This is my hunting property in the white box. The "S" is where my stand is. Is it in a bad spot?


Looks good to me....get between their bed and food...with a good wind...you'll tag out in no time

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I wouldn't be that close but that's me. I would be 250-300. A deer can hear incredibly well and will slip out undetected as you make ur way in.


Also if wind swirls around at all they maybe catching wind of you. 100 yards is not that far so make sure wind never blows toward bedding. If wind stays consistently in your favor then shouldn't be a issue. Main thing is not letting them know your in the area. So leaving scent and noise will kill ya quickly in a small area like that. Also need to be stealthy going to and from stand. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

I'm not 100% sure they are bedding in the high grass. But it's a good possibility


----------



## lutzweiser

I know that there are deer on the property. If you follow the white box I drew around the edge there are between 15-20 scrapes. And even more in the back 2 acres that are woods. Just have zero day time pics. They have to be close


----------



## 1sawtooth

After your finished hunting for a few days or the year walk into that grassy area to look for deer poop. Normally they will go near to where they bed. They will stand up hang around a bit and poop very close to where they were bedded. Also you will see where they laying in the grass. It's possible if your only seeing them after dark then they are bedding much further away thus taking them longer to arrive to your location. By the way looks like that spot would be difficult to hunt in am unless you have a hidden way into it. Any deer in the fields will see you walking in. You may know this already but wanted to be sure as once you bust them out a few times they will adjust to your pressure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

lutzweiser said:


> I know that there are deer on the property. If you follow the white box I drew around the edge there are between 15-20 scrapes. And even more in the back 2 acres that are woods. Just have zero day time pics. They have to be close


Well bud your hunting more sign than most of us then....you need to pay careful attention to your scent and wind and have some patience... took me a while to connect all those dots...also try setting some cameras up on those scrapes see what type of deer your hunting....but don't disturb the area by doing so. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

There are tracks all around that pond to. I did have cameras on the scrapes but it's all at night or early morning.


----------



## Bwana

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 5055969
> 
> 
> This is my hunting property in the white box. The "S" is where my stand is. Is it in a bad spot?


I see some better spots I'd be sitting, do you have a topo/hybrid version of your property ?


----------



## lutzweiser

Bwana said:


> I see some better spots I'd be sitting, do you have a topo/hybrid version of your property ?


I have a stand in the back corner of the woods and on the edge of the bean field at the very back of it. But I only hunt it with a SSW wind so that my scent is being pushed out into the field and not into the woods. The stand in the very back is a guess. I've seen deer come from every direction out back. I do not have a topo. But property is really flat ten drops off out back to the south and up a hill to another bean field going north.


----------



## Bwana

A Topo would be very beneficial, what's "looks" flat to you isn't to a deer..they use small rises/depressions to their advantage for thermals & cover. I think your grass spot & sign is being made at night, as they make their way back to bedding areas.

I'd be hunting the SW corner of the property, and/or the SW corner of the wood line west of your present stand site...50 yards off the corner both directions..

PS: You can go on mytopos and pull a pic up for free.


----------



## dirt_diver

Beautiful day to be in the woods. Although my wind has shifted from E to NW... In Preble county 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

dirt_diver said:


> Beautiful day to be in the woods. Although my wind has shifted from E to NW... In Preble county
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Definitely the perfect weather for an evening during the rut! Winds are WSW here in southern Richland county.


----------



## dirt_diver

Just had a buck 40yds behind me move through. Grunting at him and he didn't care. Don't know how big he was. Unfortunately he came in down wind. Hopefully he's not spooked. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews_rage

lutzweiser said:


> I've seen zero rut activity this week while in the stand. Driving home at dark I pass 3 cut hay fields and I'm seeing chasing there. Had 10-12 in the front yard a few nights ago and a few buck were chasing then too. I'm playing the wind right, at least I think. I hunt a 20 acre property that has chest high grass and rows and rows of planted black walnut trees that are 10-20 feet tall. Should be great bedding right? Timber and cut corn on the left side, 80 acres of timber in the back and cut beans on the right. Can someone please explain why I have deer all summer and early fall, then they disappear until after Christmas then they all seem to show up on camera but only at night. I'm beating my head off a wall trying to figure them out


I'd say that you are not doing anything wrong, it's just that the neighboring properties are where they are all at. Deer figure out where to go and safely breed without disturbance. At this time it's not unusual to find bucks in small thickets and be full of them in a 10 acre spot. I would just scout for sign of trails and scrapes. Hunt near any of them and that's the best you ca do. Good luck.


----------



## lutzweiser

4 on one side and a spike on the other. He was eating leaves.


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 5056257
> 
> 
> 4 on one side and a spike on the other. He was eating leaves.


Things are looking up for you already!!


----------



## lutzweiser

I've never seen a deer eating leaves like that before. He was like a vacuum and never even stopped walking. Just kept his head down and sucked them up as he was coming towards me


----------



## dirt_diver

I busted out some of the insulated camo for tonight only to realize it shrunk since last year lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

Killed this guy around 12. Cruising with another buck? Been a weird 7 days down here in Adams county. Passed on 2 bigger than this guy the first couple days but with this being the last day I didn't want to go home empty handed. Only seen two bucks in the 140" range then a few in the 120's and virtually no does. Not my biggest but he will taste great! Good luck everybody!


----------



## dirt_diver

Nice job z7

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

I think the full moon at night got all the deer bedded down hard throughout the day....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

^^^^^^^^^^ Seems to be what I am seeing as well. Been trying to get my wife and boy a deer since Nov. 1st it's like the deer movement has dried up where we're hunting.


----------



## Regohio

On Thursday woods were on fire…today was nothing like that? Plus now we are about to go into a Full Moon cycle again. Who knows maybe it will get them back up on their feet???


----------



## IClark

I sure hope so. Next week will be the last week we do any bow hunting before the gun season opens.


----------



## lutzweiser

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Out this morning for 5 hours, saw 12 does feeding around, no bucks. Thank goodness for my Thermacell heated insoles. Back at it in a couple hours. Meigs County.



Do the Thermacell heated insoles work?


----------



## z7master167

Had a small buck locked down with a doe this eve, sge was in the thick nasty stuff and he was outside it just standing for and hour then he finally decided to bed down and watch her


----------



## tpcowfish

Regohio said:


> On Thursday woods were on fire…today was nothing like that? Plus now we are about to go into a Full Moon cycle again. Who knows maybe it will get them back up on their feet???


we had same deal, but friday was pretty good, got my first recurve deer, 8 point, today was dead for everyone i talked to


----------



## z7master167

Had a small buck locked down with a doe this eve, sge was in the thick nasty stuff and he was outside it just standing for and hour then he finally decided to bed down and watch her


----------



## chaded

Saw two little bucks today just cruising around. Also had a coyote in the morning running around and one in the evening. A little closer and i would of shot them but they were hanging just outside of where i could get them.


----------



## lutzweiser

Every OSU fan should be thanking my PITT PANTHERS for opening the door to the National Title again. Even though my NITTANY LIONS about ruined it for you. Yes I'm a PA boy transplanted in OH


----------



## fmf979

lutzweiser said:


> Every OSU fan should be thanking my PITT PANTHERS for opening the door to the National Title again. Even though my NITTANY LIONS about ruined it for you. Yes I'm a PA boy transplanted in OH


I share your situation and what PITT did only the helps PSU. It will be very interesting if OSU beats MICH....But I know PSU is not ready for BAMA. MICH on the other hand IDK...


----------



## fmf979

fmf979 said:


> I share your situation and what PITT did only the helps PSU. It will be very interesting if OSU beats MICH....But I know PSU is not ready for BAMA. MICH on the other hand IDK...


Either way 9 days deer -1 me -0 my rut vacation is over today. Next weekend is youth gun. I know it is not embrassed here but I got a 45-70 barrel for my TC and I am going to get it ready next weekend and reign down on the ohio deer with with furious anger and my 45-70 in a few weeks...If the 45-70 doesnt shoot I already have a 12 slug barrel for the TC I know is good to 150 yards


----------



## chrisp119

Finally getting going in Coshocton. Seen well over 20 doe, at least 8 bucks - 2 shooters. Chasing and grunting around me for over an hour and a half. Couldn't get a single shot - full draw 4 times..


----------



## LJOHNS

Took the day off. Cleaned up the leaves out of the yard, washed my hunting clothes, saw some massive bucks on "Bowhunt or Die" on the Roku, and watched the Moutaineers beat Texas (barely).
Back at it all day tomorrow. If I don't see much action I am going back to work on Monday. This has been my worst rut vacation in a long time. I saw more deer activity back in October.


----------



## hdrking2003

I had about 20-25 does come out into a alfalfa field from 4:30 on, and a few small bucks too. I decided that I wanted to take the Air out of something, but every time I drew on a doe, one of the lil bucks would come in and chase them off. One big boy did enter the field in the last 15 mins of shooting light but he was 100 yards off and interested in does near him. He put on a good show until dark. All in all, it was definitely an entertaining, action packed evening in southern Richland county, but still no buck in the truck. Back to work on Monday, so I have high hopes and fingers crossed for tomorrow. If nothing else, next weekend during youth gun should be good too.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Hunted the morning with the wife 0deer. 
Hunted the evening with the wife 0deer. 
Quiet in my neck of the woods. Aka highland county

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirt_diver

I saw one buck at about 4 this afternoon. That is all. Preble county. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Seen 12 deer today no shooters. Getting in tight to bedding in the morning


----------



## Nate W

Passed on a 120 8 cruising at 9:00
Jumped a beaded doe at 12:00
Seen a small 6 feeding in corn at 3:00-4:00
Yearling feeding on corn at 4:15-4:30
Washington county 

We gotta hard guys they are out there!!


----------



## BBD1984

carolina crazy said:


> The guys at our lease sent me the first pic Sunday off my trail cam. Needless to say I was exited because I leave to go back this Friday.
> View attachment 5055017
> Then they send this pic the next day. The old brute was just out cruising around, he had not seen any does all day.
> View attachment 5055025
> Still excited to go back, I just know I wont be after this old brute.


Wow what a monster...what County and did they call him in or what!?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

bmwlife1976 said:


> Hunted the morning with the wife 0deer.
> Hunted the evening with the wife 0deer.
> Quiet in my neck of the woods. Aka highland county
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


Hmmm I see the pattern here. 

Wife+Hunting=No deer?


----------



## AmishMan007

Although my buddies wife put this one down at the end of October


----------



## 69RS

Here is the buck I killed in late October. I seen him for the first time on October 22nd. I have had cameras up since May but did not get a single picture of this deer until after I had seen him from the tree. I hunted him the next few days when I had the right wind and on the day that I killed him I was headed back to hunt where he was at but was unsure which stand to sit since I hadn't seen him in a few days. Well ad I was walking back the farmer came in the field I was walking through to get to my stands and headed to the east and I realized they were cutting beans on the neighbors ground. So I headed to the stand on the far west of my farm , which is where id sat the last two days with out seeing him. Well I had seen alot of action including 2 really nice bucks but not the one I was after. Well right at dark I heard a deer coming from the south and as soon as he broke out of the timber to the field edge I seen how big his body was a knew it had to be him. I pit my binoculars on him to be sure but there was never any doubt. He is the largest bodied deer I've seen all year. He worked a couple of scrapes as he mae his way toward my shooting lane. It wax getting dark so I turned on the light my hha sight and turned it down as far as it would go but still illuminate the pin. As he walked in my lane I drew back and he stopped at 24yds. I released and it sounded like a 22 rifle going off when it hit him. He mule kicked and ran about 40 yds into a standing cornfield and stopped then it sounded like 2 trees fell over out in the field. Then silence and after a couple minutes another loud crakling of corn stalks for a couple of seconds then silence. I felt like he was down for good but when I checked for my arrow I couldn't find it. But I did find good blood at impact but decided to just back out until the next morning because there was no use in pushing him plus it was cool that day and the meat would be fine. So after 3hrs sleep I was awake at 330 am. When day finally broke I checked all if my cameras in that area first to make sure he didn't get up by chance and walk by one of those. Then once I was confident he was still in the field I picked up the blood trail and followed it no more than 50 yds and he was right where I had heard him crash the night before. This is my biggest buck to date and couldn't be more proud. Although some of the pics aren't straight for some reason.


----------



## 69RS

Few more


----------



## arrow179

Nice mature buck. Congrats!


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors

Got this guy yesterday morning


----------



## flinginairos

Did the rut get cancelled? I've been hunting for five days in Meigs county daylight til dark. Have yet to see a buck chasing or any cruising. This trip has been pathetic lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Wondering the same thing. I think the bucks are on vacation to


----------



## RH1

2 1/2 yr old 8 just cruised by , nose to the ground.
I heard some chasing while I was still getting changed this morning


----------



## irishhacker

RH1 said:


> 2 1/2 yr old 8 just cruised by , nose to the ground.
> I heard some chasing while I was still getting changed this morning


What County?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

Smash'M Outdoors said:


> View attachment 5057897
> Got this guy yesterday morning


Nice deer man. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

69RS said:


> Few more


That's a great buck man!


----------



## AmishMan007

Smash'M Outdoors said:


> View attachment 5057897
> Got this guy yesterday morning


Another great deer!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Smash'M Outdoors said:


> View attachment 5057897
> Got this guy yesterday morning


Congrats


----------



## AthensShooter36

How's everyone's hunting goin this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

irishhacker said:


> What County?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Tusc.
Saw another buck in the field dogging a couple does but I couldn't tell how big he was


----------



## dduff1

Zip


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Nothing in Licking county for me.


----------



## holterross

Back to work for me but a beautiful morning hoping to see some kills posted on here today.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Nothing in Licking county for me.


Where at in licking county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Awesome deer smash em..
Congrats


----------



## BBD1984

Smash'M Outdoors said:


> View attachment 5057897
> Got this guy yesterday morning


Good work....what a beauty!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

69RS said:


> Few more


Good job bud...late October is a great time to be out! He looks like he'll be pushing the 160's

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

AthensShooter36 said:


> Where at in licking county
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


North of Granville off 661


----------



## BBD1984

Anybody tag out in Logan county so far this season....not sure there's too many of us Loganites on here

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

OhioHoytHunter said:


> North of Granville off 661


Gotcha I'm out in valley area right of 586


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

flinginairos said:


> Did the rut get cancelled? I've been hunting for five days in Meigs county daylight til dark. Have yet to see a buck chasing or any cruising. This trip has been pathetic lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that man....I've hunted Meigs County many years and I'll say hunting hill County is a lot harder than hunting flat lands....hope things get better for ya they're down just right place at the right time. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## flinginairos

BBD1984 said:


> Sorry to hear that man....I've hunted Meigs County many years and I'll say hunting hill County is a lot harder than hunting flat lands....hope things get better for ya they're down just right place at the right time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Of course as soon as I say that I see a 150" ten lol. Came through looking for does. Had him st 32 yards and no shot! A buck I've never seen too. Big symmetrical ten. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

That's where I'll be at 6 tomorrow morning...again!



OhioHoytHunter said:


> North of Granville off 661


----------



## Bjsaleen

Should have posted this on 10/29/2016. Brothers deer off one of our leases in Delaware county.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

Bjsaleen said:


> Should have posted this on 10/29/2016. Brothers deer off one of our leases in Delaware county.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice buck. Slow here in noble this am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Bjsaleen said:


> Should have posted this on 10/29/2016. Brothers deer off one of our leases in Delaware county.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! That's a stud of a buck. If you don't mind me asking what general area of Delaware Co you guys hunt? I'm just straight S of Delaware.


----------



## CattleGuy

Tagged out Friday with my 10 pt - but now trying to help my father in law fill his - we sat out yesterday morning and saw 2 bucks fighting over a hot doe at 640-720 AM in front of us - gave the 8 a pass too small and immature - nothing else rest of the day. They were on their feet last night went to a sportsman dinner in Leetonia, OH on the way there we saw a nice 140-150 class cruising the edge line of a field at about 530 with the moon was bright, next field down the road were 5 does feeding in a field by themselves. Moon has it like daytime out there FYI _ this is the closest the moon has been to the earth since the 40's Ive heard today on the news. It is to be one of the brightest moons in a LONG time - keep the faith!


----------



## 69RS

arrow179 said:


> Nice mature buck. Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## LJOHNS

Buck chasing a doe about 30 min ago. 100 yards away. Nothing else this morning in Harrison County. Think I will go back to work tmrw.


----------



## lutzweiser

Deer around Lake Tomahawk are all still moving right at dark. Saw a MONSTER on a farm near the lake on the drive home last night around 5:45.


----------



## lutzweiser

30yds from my stand. Found another one just as big maybe a little bigger about 100yds away. Trying a midday sit before I watch the Steeler game.


----------



## irishhacker

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 5058833
> 
> 
> 30yds from my stand. Found another one just as big maybe a little bigger about 100yds away. Trying a midday sit before I watch the Steeler game.


I think you meant the Cowboys game 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

irishhacker said:


> I think you meant the Cowboys game
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


LOL. I didn't say I thought they would win. But I still want to watch it.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Smash'M Outdoors said:


> View attachment 5057897
> Got this guy yesterday morning


Congrats


----------



## irishhacker

Lol..hoping for a cowboys win..but I think it will be close
...really close... 

Did you get my pm on the dayton area?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

irishhacker said:


> Lol..hoping for a cowboys win..but I think it will be close
> ...really close...
> 
> Did you get my pm on the dayton area?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Yes I did. Thanks


----------



## lutzweiser

http://prohuntersjournal.com/article/?a=27

Here is some reading material for you guys sitting all day.


----------



## Bwana

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 5058833
> 
> 
> 30yds from my stand. Found another one just as big maybe a little bigger about 100yds away.


Are those scrapes located where I told you to go 2 pages ago ? :shade:


----------



## lutzweiser

Bwana said:


> Are those scrapes located where I told you to go 2 pages ago ? :shade:


The pic is middle of the property about 200yds from the west edge. The other scrape is at the NW corner of the property


----------



## lutzweiser

http://thewhitetailshooters.com/2016-whitetail-rut-dates/

According to those 2 articles I posted who ever took there vacation this past week, which I did, was a week to early.


----------



## lutzweiser

Just put and arrow through this guy.


----------



## lutzweiser

Pics soon


----------



## WEEGEE

BBD1984 said:


> Anybody tag out in Logan county so far this season....not sure there's too many of us Loganites on here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I hunt there too and have lots of friends hunting and no big bucks have they taken....saw a few


----------



## irishhacker

lutzweiser said:


> Pics soon


Heck yeah! Congratulations!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

lutzweiser said:


> Pics soon


Can't wait for pics!


----------



## tdurb1327

CattleGuy said:


> Tagged out Friday with my 10 pt - but now trying to help my father in law fill his - we sat out yesterday morning and saw 2 bucks fighting over a hot doe at 640-720 AM in front of us - gave the 8 a pass too small and immature - nothing else rest of the day. They were on their feet last night went to a sportsman dinner in Leetonia, OH on the way there we saw a nice 140-150 class cruising the edge line of a field at about 530 with the moon was bright, next field down the road were 5 does feeding in a field by themselves. Moon has it like daytime out there FYI _ this is the closest the moon has been to the earth since the 40's Ive heard today on the news. It is to be one of the brightest moons in a LONG time - keep the faith!


I live in Leetonia. Where do you hunt? 



Bowtech Experience and Ten Point Wicked Ridge Invader


----------



## ohiobuck74

BBD1984 said:


> Anybody tag out in Logan county so far this season....not sure there's too many of us Loganites on here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Logan county here but sidelined for the past 2 weeks dislocated my shoulder.. this teally sucks.. hope to get back out in the next week...


----------



## lutzweiser




----------



## AthensShooter36

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 5059401


Congratulations nice buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 5059401


And you thought you were doing something wrong....good work bud!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackson8706

Congrats on a nice buck Lutz.What time did you kill it?Ive hunted 3 different property's and have yet to see a mature buck on its feet.


----------



## Hower08

Good job lutz!!. Alright guys got a hott doe in the thicket in front of me. That wind hit me in the face and BAMMM!!!! hopefully she will bring a good one through. Have a few good bucks on cam right here not sure if any are ones i would kill but we will see


----------



## fmf979

Congrats Lutz very nice!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

All right Lutz, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BowtechHunter65 said:


> All right Lutz, congrats! Like the hat too!]


----------



## irishhacker

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 5059401


Congrats Lutz!!

Looks like you are in need of a new hat.. pm me your address and ill send you one  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 5059401


Nice buck, nice hat...congrats


----------



## Tim/OH

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 5059401


Nice buck lutzzzzzzz..congrats




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

I was up all night again because of this cold I caught smh.....went to check cameras around 11am.....no bucks on cam all does.....but the daytime activity remains the same.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## mathews_rage

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 5059401


Atta boy nice buck. You just needed to be reassured that you were going to kill one this weekend, right? Congrats man


----------



## kstewart91190

Any recommendations for public hunting in morrow or delaware county? I know the state park has lots of deer but what area particularly?


----------



## Ochntr

Public land 125 pt 9pt Nov 8th 

my fifth trip on public and second Ohio buck. Southeast Ohio


----------



## lutzweiser

Thanks for all the congratulations guys. I'm pulling for everyone. I think this week coming up is going to be crazy


----------



## Hower08

I agree lutz. Ive been debating with one of my younger buddys about this. Hes convinced because he seen small/young bucks harassing the **** out of does the rut has come and gone.he killed his buck so no worrys for him. Im as frustrated as everyone but im hoping the ride is going to be full throttle next weekend


----------



## z7master167

Things you see while hunting..


----------



## lutzweiser

Just looked at when I killed my 3 buck I've shot in archery
November 12th 2009 11:30 am
November 12th 2010 7:40 am
November 13th 2016 12:15 pm

And all 3 where on my last day of vacation


----------



## z7master167

lutzweiser said:


> Just looked at when I killed my 3 buck I've shot in archery
> November 12th 2009 11:30 am
> November 12th 2010 7:40 am
> November 13th 2016 12:15 pm
> 
> And all 3 where on my last day of vacation


Seems like you should take a vacation a week later...


----------



## dirt_diver

z7master167 said:


> Seems like you should take a vacation a week later...


Yeah I think I'm going to adjust my few days off next year also. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Nice job Lutz!! Looks like a bird may have chit on your hat while you were in the tree tho I agree that this coming week is gonna be the week I shoulda planned for vacation, instead of this past week. Things really seem to be ramping up in the areas I hunt. It is what it is tho, today was last day of vacation and I was able to put down a decent 9 at 6:49 this morning(broken brow and broken G4 on one side). He was just cruising through behind me and entered a perfect shooting lane at 35 yards. He was in a ravine about 45-50 feet below me in the tree so I damn near shot over him. Good thing I was shooting Wasp Jak-Hammers! I was in the stand for 20 mins. He went 50-60 yards and crashed. I actually thought he was a bigger deer that I was almost able to arrow towards the end of October, but I'm proud of him regardless. It's tough to see all the nooks and crannies at that time of the morning in the woods..... especially after some whisky the night before, lol. It's been a week of extreme highs and extreme lows for me in the stand, a true roller coaster of emotions. All good tho, another rut In the books for me and now time to concentrate on doe patrol.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Nice job Lutz!! Looks like a bird may have chit on your hat while you were in the tree tho I agree that this coming week is gonna be the week I shoulda planned for vacation, instead of this past week. Things really seem to be ramping up in the areas I hunt. It is what it is tho, today was last day of vacation and I was able to put down a decent 9 at 6:49 this morning(broken brow and broken G4 on one side). He was just cruising through behind me and entered a perfect shooting lane at 35 yards. I was in the stand for 20 mins. He went 50-60 yards and crashed. I actually thought he was a bigger deer that I was almost able to arrow towards the end of October, but I'm proud of him regardless. It's tough to see all the nooks and crannies at that time of the morning in the woods..... especially after some whisky the night before, lol. It's been a week of extreme highs and extreme lows for me in the stand, a true roller coaster of emotions. All good tho, another rut In the books for me and now time to concentrate on doe patrol.


Any pics?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Any pics?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah sorry, I thought it attached the first time. I edited my original post.


----------



## kstewart91190

All these guys putting down mature bucks. Hell I'd settle for just seeing one been a rough year this year


----------



## AmishMan007

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 5059401


Great buck man!!!!!


----------



## dirt_diver

Nice buck hdrking

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

hdrking2003 said:


> Yeah sorry, I thought they attached the first time. I edited my original post.


That's a nice looking deer!


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Yeah sorry, I thought it attached the first time. I edited my original post.


Wow good buck.... Nothing to be ashamed about there! Looks like you hit him a little high was the recovery effort pretty difficult?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bj99robinson

hdrking2003 said:


> Nice job Lutz!! Looks like a bird may have chit on your hat while you were in the tree tho I agree that this coming week is gonna be the week I shoulda planned for vacation, instead of this past week. Things really seem to be ramping up in the areas I hunt. It is what it is tho, today was last day of vacation and I was able to put down a decent 9 at 6:49 this morning(broken brow and broken G4 on one side). He was just cruising through behind me and entered a perfect shooting lane at 35 yards. He was in a ravine about 45-50 feet below me in the tree so I damn near shot over him. Good thing I was shooting Wasp Jak-Hammers! I was in the stand for 20 mins. He went 50-60 yards and crashed. I actually thought he was a bigger deer that I was almost able to arrow towards the end of October, but I'm proud of him regardless. It's tough to see all the nooks and crannies at that time of the morning in the woods..... especially after some whisky the night before, lol. It's been a week of extreme highs and extreme lows for me in the stand, a true roller coaster of emotions. All good tho, another rut In the books for me and now time to concentrate on doe patrol.


Can you say swollen neck

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Wow good buck.... Nothing to be ashamed about there! Looks like you hit him a little high was the recovery effort pretty difficult?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Surprisingly no. That big ol Jak-Hammer caught the artery along the spine and he didn't go further than 60 yards. Now getting him up out of that deep ravine was a different story, lol. I got down 30 mins after the shot to check the spot for blood and my arrow, and he was already dead dead. I practice all year long and I'm a pretty damn good shot, but having a deer in a ravine 30 feet below the base of your tree, and being 20 foot up in that tree, brings on a whole new type of circumstance


----------



## lutzweiser

Congratulations to everyone putting them down. I think we will see a lot this week. And what's wrong with my hat?


----------



## hdrking2003

I have a 20, 35, and 50 yard pin....and even tho he was at about 35 yards even, I woulda been better off using my 20 yard pin. Lesson learned. Going back to a single pin after this year anyway. In other news.....a buddy of mine put this guy down at my dads farm today. Shot him at 10:32 am, and he was originally planning on leaving at 11. I have zero pics of this buck all year, must've been a rogue cruiser.


----------



## Bwana

hdrking2003 said:


> Surprisingly no. That big ol Jak-Hammer caught the artery along the spine and he didn't go further than 60 yards. Now getting him up out of that deep ravine was a different story, lol. I got down 30 mins after the shot to check the spot for blood and my arrow, and he was already dead dead. I practice all year long and I'm a pretty damn good shot, but having a deer in a ravine 30 feet below the base of your tree, and being 20 foot up in that tree, brings on a whole new type of circumstance


Great job !


----------



## Bwana

lutzweiser said:


> Congratulations to everyone putting them down. I think we will see a lot this week. And what's wrong with my hat?


Nothing wrong with your hat, yours heads big but that's another matter :smile:


----------



## hdrking2003

Bwana said:


> Nothing wrong with your hat, yours heads big but that's another matter


Now that's funny!! Eagles fan here, even living in Central Ohio. Big win today.


----------



## lutzweiser

Bwana said:


> Nothing wrong with your hat, yours heads big but that's another matter :smile:


Real funny


----------



## wvridgerunner

flinginairos said:


> Did the rut get cancelled? I've been hunting for five days in Meigs county daylight til dark. Have yet to see a buck chasing or any cruising. This trip has been pathetic lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been on public land in Meigs the past week flinginairos, it has been my best yr ever for seeing rut activity and big bucks in Ohio lol. I've hunted every morning but one since Nov 6th and I've seen 16 different bucks, 6 shooters. My problem is getting those shooters in range. Due to back problems, I've only been able to hunt mornings, daylight to about 1:30pm before I have to call it quits for the day, but 10am-noon has been on fire for me. Here's a good buck I had at 52yds 10:30 this morning, pic from 1am today.


----------



## Bwana

lutzweiser said:


> Real funny


Relax, I was joking...just hit the ignore button and simplify your life.

EDIT: I changed my mind, take the Steelers hat off...you need thicker skin to wear that.


----------



## Tim/OH

Congrats clint nice looking buck.....






Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## lutzweiser

What are the rules from hunting from the deck of your house?


----------



## Regohio

What is up with this Rut??? One day Bucks are walking around sniffing everything…the next day..nothing but Does??? Then the next day…Nothing! Scrapes that were hot in Mid October look like they were from 2015…but then you spot a hot new one 50 yards from the stand??? I thought last years rut was weird…this year is worse!


----------



## bj99robinson

lutzweiser said:


> What are the rules from hunting from the deck of your house?


Your land, you rules.
Legal weapon of coarse 


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> What are the rules from hunting from the deck of your house?


Aim true and let it fly!!


----------



## lutzweiser

bj99robinson said:


> Your land, you rules.
> Legal weapon of coarse
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


For real? I have 10-15 doe in my yard every night eating acorns. I have 40 oak trees in my yard


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Congrats clint nice looking buck.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Thanks brother! Happy to join the ranks of the nanny killers now. Lol


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Thanks brother! Happy to join the ranks of the nanny killers now. Lol


Lol......I will try to be on nanny patrol tomorrow morning if Im feeling better.



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## bj99robinson

lutzweiser said:


> For real? I have 10-15 doe in my yard every night eating acorns. I have 40 oak trees in my yard


Assuming you don't live in city limits 


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats. Nice buck.




hdrking2003 said:


> Nice job Lutz!! Looks like a bird may have chit on your hat while you were in the tree tho I agree that this coming week is gonna be the week I shoulda planned for vacation, instead of this past week. Things really seem to be ramping up in the areas I hunt. It is what it is tho, today was last day of vacation and I was able to put down a decent 9 at 6:49 this morning(broken brow and broken G4 on one side). He was just cruising through behind me and entered a perfect shooting lane at 35 yards. He was in a ravine about 45-50 feet below me in the tree so I damn near shot over him. Good thing I was shooting Wasp Jak-Hammers! I was in the stand for 20 mins. He went 50-60 yards and crashed. I actually thought he was a bigger deer that I was almost able to arrow towards the end of October, but I'm proud of him regardless. It's tough to see all the nooks and crannies at that time of the morning in the woods..... especially after some whisky the night before, lol. It's been a week of extreme highs and extreme lows for me in the stand, a true roller coaster of emotions. All good tho, another rut In the books for me and now time to concentrate on doe patrol.


----------



## The Phantom

In town probably not allowed.
Out of town and they're down.



lutzweiser said:


> For real? I have 10-15 doe in my yard every night eating acorns. I have 40 oak trees in my yard


----------



## 1sawtooth

lutzweiser said:


> http://thewhitetailshooters.com/2016-whitetail-rut-dates/
> 
> According to those 2 articles I posted who ever took there vacation this past week, which I did, was a week to early.


I think your right. It's on starting yesterday. Slow this am but tonight stuck a 145 or so and had a 160-170 walk by my stand at 215 just before I arrived. Was shocked when I pulled card on camera. My deer in it to. Hoping he may go 150 as he's pretty wide but not super heavy. Going to look for him in am just to make sure in case I hit him a little far back.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

On way to town seen a big 10 on side of road. I mean right on side of road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyehunt3r

Passed these 3 year olds on Friday morning in Coshocton; both were on the same doe, grunting, snort-weezing, rubbing and scraping. They put on a good show, but just need some more age.


----------



## 17ghk

Lots of scrapes. Saw a absolute pig of a buck in the field well before dark with two doe. Mahoning Columbiana county line.


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Congrats. Nice buck.


Thanks buddy! Your turn now. They are definitely picking up the pace in this area.


----------



## lutzweiser

6 doe 10 yards from my front door. 2 yearlings chasing my cat around the yard. I wish I had a video so everyone could see this


----------



## LJOHNS

Saw two small bucks before dark on the cut corn and that's all she wrote! Worst rut vacation I have had in years. Back to work tomorrow. Congrats to all those who got it done this year! I may actually go gun hunting next week just to kill something!


----------



## hdrking2003

dirt_diver said:


> Nice buck hdrking





AmishMan007 said:


> That's a nice looking deer!





BBD1984 said:


> Wow good buck.... Nothing to be ashamed about there!





Bwana said:


> Great job !


Thanks all for the congrats!! Sorry I missed them earlier. Looking forward to seeing a lot of bruisers posted here this week to help me get thru the work week! I'll be back in the stand this weekend with my orange on, due to youth gun season, because I just can't get enough of this bow hunting thing we all love. Good luck to all this week!!


----------



## Bwana

hdrking2003 said:


> Looking forward to seeing a lot of bruisers posted here this week to help me get thru the work week! I'll be back in the stand this weekend with my orange on, due to youth gun season, because I just can't get enough of this bow hunting thing we all love. Good luck to all this week!!


I'll be back in Guernsey on 17th-22nd, hopefully the big boys are busting loose...good luck to you


----------



## lutzweiser

Just talked to some of the guys from the Lake Tomahawk Sportsmans Club and they estimate 75-100 deer living in the lake.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

lutzweiser said:


> 6 doe 10 yards from my front door. 2 yearlings chasing my cat around the yard. I wish I had a video so everyone could see this


I had fawns in the backyard chasing rabbits, fun to see as they discover the world.


----------



## hdrking2003

Bwana said:


> I'll be back in Guernsey on 17th-22nd, hopefully the big boys are busting loose...good luck to you


After seeing what I've been seeing recently, that should be a fantastic time for you to put down a monster! Shouldn't be a matter of if, just a matter of which day and what time. Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

bj99robinson said:


> Can you say swollen neck
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Love those 20 minute takedowns! Congrats!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hdrking2003 said:


> I have a 20, 35, and 50 yard pin....and even tho he was at about 35 yards even, I woulda been better off using my 20 yard pin. Lesson learned. Going back to a single pin after this year anyway. In other news.....a buddy of mine put this guy down at my dads farm today. Shot him at 10:32 am, and he was originally planning on leaving at 11. I have zero pics of this buck all year, must've been a rogue cruiser.


Nice buck, I'm betting he didn't leave at 11.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Bjsaleen said:


> Should have posted this on 10/29/2016. Brothers deer off one of our leases in Delaware county.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man what a beast, buck of a lifetime! Congrats.


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Love those 20 minute takedowns! Congrats!


Thanks man! Yeah sure was nice. I was planning on hitting a different farm for the afternoon, but I'm certainly ok with cancelling those plans. I didn't know what to do with myself till my buddy text me that he shot the other one, then it was off to help him. 



BowtechHunter65 said:


> Nice buck, I'm betting he didn't leave at 11.


You're right, lol. We went in an hour later and actually bumped the buck, which had bedded down in an open field 50 yards from where he shot him. We thought the buck was dead cause he was on his side and not moving at all. I mean, he looked as dead as any dead deer I had ever seen. We had already started giving congrats and we were moving quickly to the buck. Well to our surprise, when we were about 10-15 yards from him, he lifted his head, looked back at us, got up and took off at a slow trot. We were shocked to say the least!! Well we backed out to give him a few more hours to expire, and my buddy went in and recovered his prize not to far away from the original bed. Liver shot, but with a big ol expandable, so it was only a matter of time. Still a crazy experience to see in person.


----------



## chesnut oak

What do you guy's think it will be like this weekend for the youth hunt ? Bringing my little one up Saturday & Sunday for the youth hunt.. Hoping it's going to be good for the youths.


----------



## hdrking2003

chesnut oak said:


> What do you guy's think it will be like this weekend for the youth hunt ? Bringing my little one up Saturday & Sunday for the youth hunt.. Hoping it's going to be good for the youths.


IMO......bring a camera and a truck, I think you'll need em both.


----------



## chesnut oak

hdrking2003 said:


> IMO......bring a camera and a truck, I think you'll need em both.


Lol.... I hope your right.. Congratulations on your deer by the way.!


----------



## hdrking2003

Thanks! Good luck to you and especially your youngster.


----------



## AthensShooter36

Okay here's what I'm tryin to do my baby brother shot a nice 8 pt and wasn't a good shot shot him at 834 this morn went back at 12 and tracked and blood stopped I'm in need in someone of a tracking dog so I can find this kids first buck since he's started he is devistated he made a bad shot but even more he messed up on his first buck he's ever seen in the woods 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

AthensShooter36 said:


> Okay here's what I'm tryin to do my baby brother shot a nice 8 pt and wasn't a good shot shot him at 834 this morn went back at 12 and tracked and blood stopped I'm in need in someone of a tracking dog so I can find this kids first buck since he's started he is devistated he made a bad shot but even more he messed up on his first buck he's ever seen in the woods
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in licking county sorry lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chesnut oak

hdrking2003 said:


> Thanks! Good luck to you and especially your youngster.


Thanks brother ...


----------



## AmishMan007

hdrking2003 said:


> Nice job Lutz!! Looks like a bird may have chit on your hat while you were in the tree tho[emoji4] I agree that this coming week is gonna be the week I shoulda planned for vacation, instead of this past week. Things really seem to be ramping up in the areas I hunt. It is what it is tho, today was last day of vacation and I was able to put down a decent 9 at 6:49 this morning(broken brow and broken G4 on one side). He was just cruising through behind me and entered a perfect shooting lane at 35 yards. He was in a ravine about 45-50 feet below me in the tree so I damn near shot over him. Good thing I was shooting Wasp Jak-Hammers! I was in the stand for 20 mins. He went 50-60 yards and crashed. I actually thought he was a bigger deer that I was almost able to arrow towards the end of October, but I'm proud of him regardless. It's tough to see all the nooks and crannies at that time of the morning in the woods..... especially after some whisky the night before, lol. It's been a week of extreme highs and extreme lows for me in the stand, a true roller coaster of emotions. All good tho, another rut In the books for me and now time to concentrate on doe patrol.


Hey man great buck! What county?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

chesnut oak said:


> What do you guy's think it will be like this weekend for the youth hunt ? Bringing my little one up Saturday & Sunday for the youth hunt.. Hoping it's going to be good for the youths.


The weather forecast as of this morning on WSAZ weather for southern Ohio is possibilities of rain, highs Saturday in the 50's and Sunday not getting out of the 30's. Possibility of rain each day and Sunday we may see the first flakes of the year. Bring warm clothes and perhaps some rain gear. I live in Meigs County about an hour and 15 minutes from Huntington. It's Nov so be ready for anything. Oh, also have your blaze orange. Good luck to your youngun. 

http://www.wsaz.com/weather


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors

Here is a better picture of the deer I took Saturday morning in Highland county. He was checking scrapes between 2 bedding areas.


----------



## BBD1984

Smash'M Outdoors said:


> View attachment 5062697
> Here is a better picture of the deer I took Saturday morning in Highland county. He was checking scrapes between 2 bedding areas.


Good work....setting up outside a bedding area on the downwind side of scrapes, this time of year....has about a 99 9% success rate! Well executed

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

AmishMan007 said:


> Hey man great buck! What county?


Thanks Amish! Eastern Knox.


----------



## chrisp119

Finally sealed the deal on this guy. I've had 5 encounters with him this season with no shot - until yesterday morning. He was taking a doe to her bedroom when I interrupted...Coshocton County.


----------



## BBD1984

Good work! What a trophy!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bj99robinson

The quality of the deer getting laid down in this thread is amazing. Congratulations guys!!!!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

chrisp119 said:


> View attachment 5062785
> View attachment 5062793
> 
> 
> Finally sealed the deal on this guy. I've had 5 encounters with him this season with no shot - until yesterday morning. He was taking a doe to her bedroom when I interrupted...Coshocton County.


That is a stud of an 8pt! Love those big bruiser 8's! Congrats!!


----------



## lutzweiser

bj99robinson said:


> The quality of the deer getting laid down in this thread is amazing. Congratulations guys!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yeah i looked at PA thread last night. The deer killed on this Ohio tread blow them out of the water. 

Congrats Chrisp119. Nice buck


----------



## AmishMan007

lutzweiser said:


> Yeah i looked at PA thread last night. The deer killed on this Ohio tread blow them out of the water.
> 
> Congrats Chrisp119. Nice buck


This is incredible...


----------



## AmishMan007

Finally sealed the deal on this guy. I've had 5 encounters with him this season with no shot - until yesterday morning. He was taking a doe to her bedroom when I interrupted...Coshocton County.[/QUOTE]


Great buck!


----------



## tpcowfish

arrow179 said:


> That is a stud of an 8pt! Love those big bruiser 8's! Congrats!!


That's a great deer man, congrat's


----------



## flinginairos

wvridgerunner said:


> I've been on public land in Meigs the past week flinginairos, it has been my best yr ever for seeing rut activity and big bucks in Ohio lol. I've hunted every morning but one since Nov 6th and I've seen 16 different bucks, 6 shooters. My problem is getting those shooters in range. Due to back problems, I've only been able to hunt mornings, daylight to about 1:30pm before I have to call it quits for the day, but 10am-noon has been on fire for me. Here's a good buck I had at 52yds 10:30 this morning, pic from 1am today.


Nice! Sounds like you are having a good year. I have faith it will get better for me. My dad and I both saw shooters yesterday and I need to adjust my stand locations by about 50 yards now that I know how they are traveling. I will be back over end of this week!


----------



## Bobsfriend

I spent around 26 hours in a stand this weekend in Vinton county and didn't see any searching, chasing, cruising. I just started having scrapes pot up the last 2 weeks. It's about to come unglued, with the 2nd full moon of the fall equinox.


----------



## TB10

Hunted last night in crawford county. At one point had 3 button bucks and 4 1.5 year olds in a winter wheat field. 3 different doe groups feeding in the same field also. Only 1 of the small bucks seemed interested in a doe and was bumping her around the field. Interesting the deer have been hitting the much winter wheat harder than the cut corn on this farm.


----------



## Darkvador

Bobsfriend said:


> I spent around 26 hours in a stand this weekend in Vinton county and didn't see any searching, chasing, cruising. I just started having scrapes pot up the last 2 weeks. It's about to come unglued, with the 2nd full moon of the fall equinox.


Its been unglued all week in Vinton but you have to have a bunch of doe. My buddies hunting a half mile away with few doe, dead. Complaining about bad rut. Yesterday was the first simi calm day I had in the woods since I switched to my secret doe stash spot. If you want a great rut, you have to have doe. Freezer fillers are rut killers.


----------



## rut sniper

BowtechHunter65 said:


> The weather forecast as of this morning on WSAZ weather for southern Ohio is possibilities of rain, highs Saturday in the 50's and Sunday not getting out of the 30's. Possibility of rain each day and Sunday we may see the first flakes of the year. Bring warm clothes and perhaps some rain gear. I live in Meigs County about an hour and 15 minutes from Huntington. It's Nov so be ready for anything. Oh, also have your blaze orange. Good luck to your youngun.
> 
> http://www.wsaz.com/weather


Where abouts are u in meigs. I live in meigs also. Been seein a few bumpin does


----------



## jordan.nichole

Yesterday driving to our hunting property deer were running wild at 2pm. Saw an upper 140 cross the road 50 yards from us on a rope for the woods. 2 minutes later we saw about a 130 in the gulley of a crp field just staring into the corn. Then a mile down the road comes about a 125 inch in full sprint through the cut corn, across the road, and right into the woods. Rut is definitely here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

chrisp119 said:


> View attachment 5062785
> View attachment 5062793
> 
> 
> Finally sealed the deal on this guy. I've had 5 encounters with him this season with no shot - until yesterday morning. He was taking a doe to her bedroom when I interrupted...Coshocton County.


Wow, that looks A LOT like the 8 that I came to full draw on in Coshocton Co on Wednesday eve, and posted about in here a few pages back!! Congrats man, he's a MONSTER 8!! PM coming.


----------



## Bobsfriend

Darkvador said:


> Its been unglued all week in Vinton but you have to have a bunch of doe. My buddies hunting a half mile away with few doe, dead. Complaining about bad rut. Yesterday was the first simi calm day I had in the woods since I switched to my secret doe stash spot. If you want a great rut, you have to have doe. Freezer fillers are rut killers.


I realize that. Every doe I have seen has been alone. And this past week I haven't seen many. This is my 30th rut bow hunting. And in my opinion is just starting.


----------



## Bobsfriend

jordan.nichole said:


> Yesterday driving to our hunting property deer were running wild at 2pm. Saw an upper 140 cross the road 50 yards from us on a rope for the woods. 2 minutes later we saw about a 130 in the gulley of a crp field just staring into the corn. Then a mile down the road comes about a 125 inch in full sprint through the cut corn, across the road, and right into the woods. Rut is definitely here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you get a tape on them while they were still alive?


----------



## Bwana

Bobsfriend said:


> How did you get a tape on them while they were still alive?


You should be able to score a buck on hoof easily, especially for how many years you've been hunting...if not time to study some scored buck for reference....accuracy within +/- 5" is possible based on experience.


----------



## chesnut oak

BowtechHunter65 said:


> The weather forecast as of this morning on WSAZ weather for southern Ohio is possibilities of rain, highs Saturday in the 50's and Sunday not getting out of the 30's. Possibility of rain each day and Sunday we may see the first flakes of the year. Bring warm clothes and perhaps some rain gear. I live in Meigs County about an hour and 15 minutes from Huntington. It's Nov so be ready for anything. Oh, also have your blaze orange. Good luck to your youngun.
> 
> http://www.wsaz.com/weather


Thanks man. I appreciate the info.. I've got her an IWOM suit, so hopefully that'll get her through. Going to brush in a ground blind just because of the forecast of rain.


----------



## irishhacker

Bobsfriend said:


> How did you get a tape on them while they were still alive?


Really? Sounds more like tiggie's friend

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYTDKP

Woods were on fire this morning. Probably the best day of hunting I've had. Saw 9 different bucks and 8 does before 9am. Had 2 mature bucks come in. Could only get a shot on one. He didn't make it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdog43515

just left vinton co fri. heated up thursday night. seen 16 deer by 9 am on fri then had to go home. headed back for late season. seen my target buck on mon at 1000 am 65 degrees and sunny. 48 yards open shot but a bit far. hopefully he makes it.


----------



## hdrking2003

HOYTDKP said:


> Woods were on fire this morning. Probably the best day of hunting I've had. Saw 9 different bucks and 8 does before 9am. Had 2 mature bucks come in. Could only get a shot on one. He didn't make it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!! In for the pics!!


----------



## AmishMan007

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats!! In for the pics!!


Let see it!


----------



## AmishMan007

Let's


----------



## Hower08

Stuck at work for the week. Hoping this coming weekend is on fire. I had a very slow weekend. Tons of does. A few were hot walking with tails straight out watched some peeing on their hocks and only seen 1 buck all weekend and that was 3 times saturday. Guy that hunts a neighboring property said he seen chasing thursday and some friday but thats it.


----------



## jeff25

Just a few does this morning for me. Heard a buck grunting in the way in. I am seeîng a bunch of big deer being killed on an ohio facebook page.


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Gonna head out in an hour or so for an evening sit, hoping that the woods will be on fire as they were for you guys this am


----------



## HOYTDKP

Here he is from the side. More pics to come. Has a messed up right side but I'll count that as character 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

HOYTDKP said:


> Here he is from the side. More pics to come. Has a messed up right side but I'll count that as character
> View attachment 5064041
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice dude!!!!


----------



## flinginairos

rut sniper said:


> Where abouts are u in meigs. I live in meigs also. Been seein a few bumpin does


I have two spots I hunt in Meigs. One is near the Shade River just outside of Chester and our other place is on rt 325 outside of Danville.


----------



## Tim/OH

irishhacker said:


> Really? Sounds more like tiggie's friend
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Lol.....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

This cold kept me in again today but Im feeling a whole lot better....them does better watch out tomorrow because I will be in my stand lol.



Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## irishhacker

A friend of mine passed away where I work today..very sad day.. he was an older guy that didn't hunt anymore but always wanted to hear my stories and tell me all of his.. I will miss those conversations..RIP Don

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Sorry for your loss Irish


----------



## AthensShooter36

irishhacker said:


> A friend of mine passed away where I work today..very sad day.. he was an older guy that didn't hunt anymore but always wanted to hear my stories and tell me all of his.. I will miss those conversations..RIP Don
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss my friend.... prayers being sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Got to the property at 250 today to see a basket six and a shooter 8 chasing a doe. Got out and stalked the 8 point to 50 yards, but the doe got spooked off by the 6 point and the 8 point went along with it. While at my car I had a spike walk towards me to 30 yards before he saw me standing in the driveway. Got to my stand by 330 and busted off two does that were underneath it. Fresh scrapes on my way to my stand as well. Haven't seen a thing since. 

I'm in Richland county


----------



## z7master167

Nothing happening by me, my dad did get outta stand to try to stalk a big one that with a doe, no word from him yet though


----------



## ecfrost

No luck for me, got in the stand a little before 6a. Took a break and have been back out since. My trail cam pics have slowed down also.


----------



## chaded

Was dead all day and then seen one big doe in the last hour.


----------



## rut sniper

flinginairos said:


> I have two spots I hunt in Meigs. One is near the Shade River just outside of Chester and our other place is on rt 325 outside of Danville.


Oh. Very familiar with both. I'm in rutland


----------



## The Phantom

*Stayed in Knox county today*

Had an 8 point trail a doe through the woods at 7 this morning.
He came back the other way out in the field about 20 minutes later.

Had a 10 point come into the woods at 1020 trailing a doe.
She was at 25 yards an hour later before heading away from me. He never got closer than 40 yards in the brush.

All I saw fro 6 AM to 6 PM.


----------



## medicsnoke

I passed the same 130 inch ten point 3 times today. He has been burning up the miles the last few days. He would disappear for a half hour then circle back through! Only buck I saw all day.


----------



## JBurke

It was dead all day in Highland County for me


----------



## bmwlife1976

JBurke said:


> It was dead all day in Highland County for me


Hey buddy. It was dead in my part of highland county today and all weekend. If you dont mind me asking, what part of highland county are you hunting? 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

37 deer tonight 12 different bucks by 430 pm here in licking county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

4 diff bucks one doe tonight. 8 point bumping a doe 2 6 points locking horns... all movement was in last hour. Carroll county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

AthensShooter36 said:


> 37 deer tonight 12 different bucks by 430 pm here in licking county
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang bro, you was on them today.





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> Dang bro, you was on them today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Yes I shoulda had it done tonight but can't do much when there bumpin a doe and only worried about that special prize 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

AthensShooter36 said:


> Yes I shoulda had it done tonight but can't do much when there bumpin a doe and only worried about that special prize
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel your pain bro....you going out tomorrow morning ?




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## AmishMan007

What is the best options as far as clothing that you all have found for keeping toes, fingers and face warm during cold hunts?


----------



## Bulian82

AmishMan007 said:


> What is the best options as far as clothing that you all have found for keeping toes, fingers and face warm during cold hunts?


Handmuff with hot hands, thermacell heated insoles, and I like my scentlok face mask / hat combo that I bought several years ago when you breath into it keeps everything warm cause it's a little loose around the mouth and neck area and the warm air circulates around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin'dually

flinginairos said:


> I have two spots I hunt in Meigs. One is near the Shade River just outside of Chester and our other place is on rt 325 outside of Danville.





rut sniper said:


> Oh. Very familiar with both. I'm in rutland


You guys are talking about an area where I cut my teeth in the deer woods, bringing back a lot of great memories.. haven't been down there since the ehd hit years ago....
Ps.. loved eatin at millies


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> I feel your pain bro....you going out tomorrow morning ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Unfortunately not in the morning have to work, tomorrow evening yes hopefully get one on ground then; I coulda made a couple shots but didn't cause I didn't wanna wound him, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

AthensShooter36 said:


> Unfortunately not in the morning have to work, tomorrow evening yes hopefully get one on ground then; I coulda made a couple shots but didn't cause I didn't wanna wound him,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You did good bro no need to have a wounded running around....Im hoping to make it out tomorrow morning, if Im feeling better.


Good luck in afternoon





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## highlandco

*highland county*



bmwlife1976 said:


> Hey buddy. It was dead in my part of highland county today and all weekend. If you dont mind me asking, what part of highland county are you hunting?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same for me in highland county tonight, heard one chasing a doe around up in the woods but never seen it......but first time i hunted this piece was yesterday evening....Seen 4 bucs, 2 8's one probably a 130, passed on him and then 2 160+ deer. Hunted there for years and very good genes in the area but the last few years had been underwelming in deer population and quality of buck but this year is looking great. Saturday Morning at other location 2 8 points is all i seen, didnt seem to have a care.


----------



## hdrking2003

AmishMan007 said:


> What is the best options as far as clothing that you all have found for keeping toes, fingers and face warm during cold hunts?


Hot Hands hand and toe warmers. You can get the big multi packs from Walmart for $5 a pack, and they work as advertised. For my face, I just like to pull up my neck gator to cover my face.


----------



## Liveblue23

Boys they are still going hard in a Adams. I hunted this evening and had two 3 year old bucks grunting and chasing at the same couple does. At one point they bristled up and the smaller one ran the other off. Saw another decent buck nose to the ground. Back at it the rest of the week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holterross

smokin'dually said:


> You guys are talking about an area where I cut my teeth in the deer woods, bringing back a lot of great memories.. haven't been down there since the ehd hit years ago....
> Ps.. loved eatin at millies


You aren't kidding grew up in the area.. can't beat those homemade pies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

Bulian82 said:


> Handmuff with hot hands, thermacell heated insoles, and I like my scentlok face mask / hat combo that I bought several years ago when you breath into it keeps everything warm cause it's a little loose around the mouth and neck area and the warm air circulates around
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man!


----------



## AmishMan007

hdrking2003 said:


> Hot Hands hand and toe warmers. You can get the big multi packs from Walmart for $5 a pack, and they work as advertised. For my face, I just like to pull up my neck gator to cover my face.


And thanks!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

rut sniper said:


> Where abouts are u in meigs. I live in meigs also. Been seein a few bumpin does


Very near Carpenter.


----------



## Tim/OH

Im finally back in the tree after a 3 day hiatus from this cold....feeling much better now.

Im on nanny patrol and buck watching 




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Bulian82

Anyone else out today? I've seen three little bucks so far and a single doe. Should be a good morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Bulian82 said:


> Anyone else out today? I've seen three little bucks so far and a single doe. Should be a good morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im out here...good luck.





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Im finally back in the tree after a 3 day hiatus from this cold....feeling much better now.
> 
> Im on nanny patrol and buck watching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Glad to hear your feeling better Tim, good luck on filling the freezer today! I'm back in the gym after a week and a half rut hiatus, and I'm finding out that I'm not getting any younger, lol.


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Glad to hear your feeling better Tim, good luck on filling the freezer today! I'm back in the gym after a week and a half rut hiatus, and I'm finding out that I'm not getting any younger, lol.


Thanks man.....I will be back in the gym next monday when vacation is over, dreading the first 2 weeks until I get back into the groove of things.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Liveblue23

I'm out a as well. Had a 2 year old chasing some does at first light. Considering hitting the horns together.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Just had a half a rack 3.5 cruising through....hit the grunt call, he stopped and looked but kept going.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## lutzweiser

Liveblue23 said:


> I'm out a as well. Had a 2 year old chasing some does at first light. Considering hitting the horns together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used the horns this weekend and and nothing, did tending grunts and nothing, used the doe bleat on my flextone and he came in on a string. Might want to give that a try.


----------



## PABBD

I've also had luck using the bleat can in conjunction with a grunt call I use the grunt to get their attention then hit them with the bleat and have had a lot of success with this combo Snort wheeze is my final go to


----------



## BBD1984

I think next year....this week is the week to take off....after 1st wave of does get breed and the bucks are back on the move looking for one's that didn't get breed....that is if I'm not already tagged out....200" master Adam Hayes says late Oct is a great time to tag a bigg'n! 

What say you....?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt G

Haven't seen anything yet. In Clinton county.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## glassguy2511

Charles Alsheimer was either right on the trickle rut this year, or I am just now getting hot does in my area.

Saw very limited chasing the first week of November, all younger deer (which is typical). Not much chasing last week. Does still grouped up and very few bucks cruising.

The last hour of daylight things started happening with heavy chasing around me. Last year I didnt see the first shooter from the stand until November 16th, from then on I had daytime pics or saw 3 different shooters on my property nearly every day for 2 weeks. Keeping hope that is the case this year.

So far I can sum up this year's rut in three words.....Worst. Rut. Ever!

But it can all change as soon as one hot doe is running around the woods!


----------



## lutzweiser

BBD1984 said:


> I think next year....this week is the week to take off....after 1st wave of does get breed and the bucks are back on the move looking for one's that didn't get breed....that is if I'm not already tagged out....*200" master Adam Hayes says late Oct is a great time to tag a bigg'n!
> *
> What say you....?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 I love watching Lee and Tiffany, Adam Hayes, and Stan Potts all those people that shoot mature 175"+ deer all the time. Those guys/gals kill some mega giants. And I know all those TV hunters are good at what they do. But it takes a 200" deer in the area to kill a 200" deer. I know those guys are given the opportunity to kill those 5.5-to 6.5 year old 175"+ deer on a regular basis. A whole heck of a lot more than any of us. Im also pretty sure that if most guys here had 300-400 acres to hunt, and no other hunting pressure they would let a 150" 4.5 year old walk if they knew there was a 5.5-6.5 year old 180" in the area. But for most of us that just isnt the case. We are hunting small farms or public land and dont have the luxury of letting 3.5 year olds walk because the guy hunting next to you isnt going to do the same thing.


----------



## M.Magis

If you go back and look, this year has been no different from the last several years. It’s exactly the same every year, early Nov is mostly slow with people asking where all the deer are. A good number of nice deer are killed, but for the most part it’s slower than people think it should be. Somewhere around the 10th or so things start picking up and one day it just seems to go nuts. Exactly when is dependent on the location and when the bulk of the does come into heat. But I never understood why people take the first week of Nov off. It’s ALWAYS too warm and deer movement is usually terrible compared to the second week. I much prefer the last half of Nov for seeing quality deer. Not that I spend the first week at home, but I never use my vacation until after the 10th.


----------



## hdrking2003

glassguy2511 said:


> Charles Alsheimer was either right on the trickle rut this year, or I am just now getting hot does in my area.


Personally I think he was 100% right on the money this year. A trickle style, later than normal rut, with some smaller peaks and valleys of action along the way. I never really gave him much credit, or believed in his theories, but after what I was seeing this year, I'm am going to try something new by listening to his words for next year's rut. His charts and time frames of seeking and chasing seemed spot on in my areas.....at least for this year.


----------



## M.Magis

lutzweiser said:


> I love watching Lee and Tiffany, Adam Hayes, and Stan Potts all those people that shoot mature 175"+ deer all the time. Those guys/gals kill some mega giants. And I know all those TV hunters are good at what they do. But it takes a 200" deer in the area to kill a 200" deer. I know those guys are given the opportunity to kill those 5.5-to 6.5 year old 175"+ deer on a regular basis. A whole heck of a lot more than any of us. Im also pretty sure that if most guys here had 300-400 acres to hunt, and no other hunting pressure they would let a 150" 4.5 year old walk if they knew there was a 5.5-6.5 year old 180" in the area. But for most of us that just isnt the case. We are hunting small farms or public land and dont have the luxury of letting 3.5 year olds walk because the guy hunting next to you isnt going to do the same thing.


Sure, but they weren’t born with these places to hunt. Everyone you mentioned started just like the rest of us, and still managed to kill big dear every year. Those people are on TV because of their ability to kill big deer, they don’t kill big deer because they’re on TV. I remember seeing Stan Potts in NA Whitetail in the 80’s, Lee Lekosky was writing trophy hunting articles in the 90s as a very young man. They were fortunate enough to get opportunities the make hunting their career, but they were chosen for a reason.


----------



## Bwana

M.Magis said:


> If you go back and look, this year has been no different from the last several years. It’s exactly the same every year, early Nov is mostly slow with people asking where all the deer are. A good number of nice deer are killed, but for the most part it’s slower than people think it should be. Somewhere around the 10th or so things start picking up and one day it just seems to go nuts. Exactly when is dependent on the location and when the bulk of the does come into heat. But I never understood why people take the first week of Nov off. It’s ALWAYS too warm and deer movement is usually terrible compared to the second week. I much prefer the last half of Nov for seeing quality deer. Not that I spend the first week at home, but I never use my vacation until after the 10th.


I agree 100%, every year is the same conversation...with global warming entering the picture, best get used to the rut & warm weather...and deer running at night in cooler temps.


----------



## BBD1984

Bwana said:


> I agree 100%, every year is the same conversation...with global warming entering the picture, best get used to the rut & warm weather...and deer running at night in cooler temps.


Global warming! You mean Al Gore was telling the truth about creating the Internet too....I can go rest in peace now. Thank you

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

I didnt even go out this morning. Havent been seeing anything until evening mostly and have been jumping deer in the morning getting to my stand. I figured i would sneak in there here in a little bit and sit until dark.


----------



## Bwana

BBD1984 said:


> Global warming! You mean Al Gore was telling the truth about creating the Internet too....I can go rest in peace now. Thank you


Call it what you want brother, temps are substantially up...hell most of the leaves are still on the trees on November 15th :smile:

It will be 70 degrees on Friday


----------



## M.Magis

I saw at least 10 bucks this morning before being at work at 8. Several nice ones and one easily 150”+, super large deer. Other than the biggest one, they were all cruising in the open, by themselves.


----------



## BBD1984

Yup Nov. 13-17 for me next yr....as long as I don't tag out before then....need to practise self restraint from now until then 130"+....I think I can I think I can 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Global warming! You mean Al Gore was telling the truth about creating the Internet too....I can go rest in peace now. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Funny!


----------



## BROX

Bwana said:


> Call it what you want brother, temps are substantially up...hell most of the leaves are still on the trees on November 15th :smile:
> 
> It will be 70 degrees on Friday


And the 45 on Friday and 40's the rest of the week


----------



## Darrens6601

Last two years have been way to warm during the pre & post rut weeks . I was in Athens first week of November total waste of time . Deer never moved all week long . Fields were full at night when the temps cooled off.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IMO no time in the woods or outdoors is a waste of time. I consider it a blessing!


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> IMO no time in the woods or outdoors is a waste of time. I consider it a blessing!


X2


----------



## PABBD

The worst day in the woods is better then the best day at work. And I like my job!!!



BowtechHunter65 said:


> IMO no time in the woods or outdoors is a waste of time. I consider it a blessing!


----------



## helix33

irishhacker said:


> A friend of mine passed away where I work today..very sad day.. he was an older guy that didn't hunt anymore but always wanted to hear my stories and tell me all of his.. I will miss those conversations..RIP Don
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss Irish.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## LJOHNS

Terrible timing for the rut last week - I saw very little deer movement. Wish I would have waited and taken this week off. Next year I will plan for a little later. I would take the entire month of November if I could... someday!


----------



## JBurke

bmwlife1976 said:


> Hey buddy. It was dead in my part of highland county today and all weekend. If you dont mind me asking, what part of highland county are you hunting?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


In the Rainsboro area. Where abouts are you hunting in Highland?


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Bwana said:


> I agree 100%, every year is the same conversation...with global warming entering the picture, best get used to the rut & warm weather...and deer running at night in cooler temps.


 ba hahah. Sorry, just couldn't pass up the opportunity to laugh. Better stop driving Tundra on my hunting trips so the earth cools and my early Novembers are more productive. Sorry - just didn't expect Al gore to be in the Ohio Rut forum - figured he and Dicaprio would be on a massive private jet somewhere jetting across the ocean. Back to the Rut.


----------



## z7master167

All the bucks on my wall were all killed between the 5th of november and the 13th of november.. i hunt in southern Ohio.. ive seen chasing thanksgiving week as well as the last week in december lol... I killed a 144" 8 point last year on November 6th following a doe, and killed my 8 pt thos year on November 6th following a doe he scored 136


----------



## Bwana

crazylouie said:


> ba hahah. Sorry, just couldn't pass up the opportunity to laugh. Better stop driving Tundra on my hunting trips so the earth cools and my early Novembers are more productive. Sorry - just didn't expect Al gore to be in the Ohio Rut forum - figured he and Dicaprio would be on a massive private jet somewhere jetting across the ocean. Back to the Rut.


Geezzuus I'm just saying it's warm guys, and the leaves are still up...wasn't looking for a political debate.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Saw a giant about an hour ago on a doe Belmont County gonna post the video


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

https://vimeo.com/191688834


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Bwana said:


> Geezzuus I'm just saying it's warm guys, and the leaves are still up...wasn't looking for a political debate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sorry bro. Like you, I would certainly prefer high 20's overnight and low 40's during the day in November. Just messing with you a bit.


----------



## Tim/OH

Finally put a tape to him 129 6/8.......




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## helix33

Tim/OH said:


> Finally put a tape to him 129 6/8.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Congratulations Tim, nice buck!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

helix33 said:


> Congratulations Tim, nice buck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Thanks man.....





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BocookOHbucks

Killed this smaller buck on Sunday! It was rough for me! I had a 160" 10 on cam all summer! Cut hair off of him first day then put another bad shot about 3 weeks ago! Just a terrible feeling, but it happens. So I was down in the dumps and killed this buck on Sunday. After work on Monday had a booner chasing does around in our turnip fields. And about another good buck in the yard this morning when I woke up!


Headed to Texas the 9&10 to kill pigs lol


----------



## BocookOHbucks




----------



## irishhacker

Thanks everyone..
Im back at it again tonight..fingers crossed 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

M.Magis said:


> Sure, but they weren’t born with these places to hunt. Everyone you mentioned started just like the rest of us, and still managed to kill big dear every year. Those people are on TV because of their ability to kill big deer, they don’t kill big deer because they’re on TV. I remember seeing Stan Potts in NA Whitetail in the 80’s, Lee Lekosky was writing trophy hunting articles in the 90s as a very young man. They were fortunate enough to get opportunities the make hunting their career, but they were chosen for a reason.



http://www.bigbuckregistry.com/search/Lee+and+Tiffany
Scroll down and listen to this podcast with Lee and Tiffany if you all get a chance! It's great. That guy is extremely intelligent!!


----------



## irishhacker

Yea, I subscribe to their podcast on Google play....love it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## rustydog32

Haven't seen a deer all afternoon


----------



## mosh22

Here is my season so far. Sunday the 6th had a 130ish buck at 38 yards. Shot at him, barely knicked him and lost him. This past sunday, I had a doe walk right under me at sun up, let her walk thinking a buck would be on her...skunked for the entire day that I was on stand. Side note, I have passed on 3 deer this last 3 weeks holding out for my first nice buck...I get my chance and wiffed it...

Yesterday morning 2 does came in, no bucks in tow, was going to draw on one, school bus spooked em as we were 40 yards off the road...Then yesterday morning my poor wife misjudged a monster 10 she grunted in at 22 yards, aimed 25 and he ducked her arrow. 
Poor thing can only pull 43 pounds and her arrow speed suffers..We are losing that spot she was at at the end of this season, and now I am coming down with a cold...

Only good news, is yesterday we secured 180 acres to hunt for this year and at least next. Drove out today to check it out and had a nice buck hanging around. Going to hit the new place this weekend..Hope I am not too late in the rut.
Tonight I saw a 140 or 150 buck shadowing a doe in broad dayligh at 5 pm.
All this southern Medina northeren Wayne county. Hopefully this cold holds off through this weekend...
Thinking next year The first person I encounter with a cold in early october, I am gonna let em sneeze on me and get it over with early...SMH


----------



## chaded

I slipped in at noon and sat til dark and saw 10 does. Six of them came in by my stand and trapped me there until a little after dark came. And you know what!? Not a single buck following, chasing, or anything else.. Gallia county


----------



## JBurke

Another dead day here in Highland county for me.


----------



## bmwlife1976

JBurke said:


> In the Rainsboro area. Where abouts are you hunting in Highland?


Im just outside of leesburg. I hunt down around fort hill as well. Im having the same results you are. I took a buddy out all week last week and didnt see near the activity i had expected. Had my wife out all weekend and got skunked all weekend. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

All I seen was 1 buck this morning and thats it.



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## z7master167

Deer are in vanish mode at the moment lol


----------



## M.Magis

Tons of chasing and cruising in Guernsey this afternoon, from the drive to the stand at 1pm until dark. Unfortunately, I couldn't see much of it from the stand I was in.


----------



## k&j8

Tim/OH said:


> Finally put a tape to him 129 6/8.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Congrats on a fine buck!! Did you kill him with a SWAT broadhead? (I think you mentioned earlier that you were using them) If so, what are your impressions of how it performed?


----------



## Tim/OH

k&j8 said:


> Congrats on a fine buck!! Did you kill him with a SWAT broadhead? (I think you mentioned earlier that you were using them) If so, what are your impressions of how it performed?


Thanks bro....no I used a rage extreme chisel tip, have both swat and rage in my quiver....decided to pull out the rage that evening and Im glad I did because that head put a big cut in that buck.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

helix33 said:


> Sorry for your loss Irish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


X2......





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## heli-m hunter

Got it done Monday evening at 4:30 this ole boy come walking by last day of my vacation scored 134


----------



## helix33

heli-m hunter said:


> Got it done Monday evening at 4:30 this ole boy come walking by last day of my vacation scored 134
> View attachment 5071825
> View attachment 5071833


Congratulations on a nice buck! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

chaded said:


> I slipped in at noon and sat til dark and saw 10 does. Six of them came in by my stand and trapped me there until a little after dark came. And you know what!? Not a single buck following, chasing, or anything else.. Gallia county


Anyone else experiencing a bunch of does that dont seem to know what time of the year it is? Or bucks for that matter. Lol


----------



## WEEGEE

I had 1 of 3 shooters come by at 3:15...no shots....and 1 doe running by at 90mph...no body following her.
Hardin co.


----------



## dirt_diver

I'm seeing a windy weekend forecast. That sucks. How windy before you guys won't hunt? I'd hate to have an arrow blown around unpredictability. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

heli-m hunter said:


> Got it done Monday evening at 4:30 this ole boy come walking by last day of my vacation scored 134
> View attachment 5071825
> View attachment 5071833


Great deer....glad you pulled it off....way to end a vacation

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

This weekend cold and windy and no end in sight...yikes...good bye fall, hello winter

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kparrott154

Back at it this morning! Good luck everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews_rage

hdrking2003 said:


> Personally I think he was 100% right on the money this year. A trickle style, later than normal rut, with some smaller peaks and valleys of action along the way. I never really gave him much credit, or believed in his theories, but after what I was seeing this year, I'm am going to try something new by listening to his words for next year's rut. His charts and time frames of seeking and chasing seemed spot on in my areas.....at least for this year.


Yeah I couldn't agree more. Seems like it wasn't on fire until the 13th this year when I saw the most mature bucks. I'm going to be scheduling vacation next year when he predicts the best days. First two weeks for me were just the 3.5 yr olds (130-140) bucks were out pushing does. Not really chasing but also not really seeking. A few days were great for me Nov 4,7,8,11 but mainly after sunrise and sunset. Either way the rut is kicking hard right now. Last two days have probably been the best yet. They are chasing and seeking far. Good luck,should be great hunting until gun season.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

heli-m hunter said:


> Got it done Monday evening at 4:30 this ole boy come walking by last day of my vacation scored 134
> View attachment 5071825
> View attachment 5071833


Congrats


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Shot this one in Fairfield county on the 5th at noon. Responsed to a grunt call while I was walking to my stand. I tucked in behind a fence row and threw out a couple mouth snort wheezed and he came through the fence row flexed up and gave me less than a 10 ft. shot.


----------



## AmishMan007

Bywayofthearrow said:


> Shot this one in Fairfield county on the 5th at noon. Responsed to a grunt call while I was walking to my stand. I tucked in behind a fence row and threw out a couple mouth snort wheezed and he came through the fence row flexed up and gave me less than a 10 ft. shot.


That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## rut sniper

Been ridiciously slow the past few days. Saw 2 doe and 2 yearlings this morning. Not sure if they're on lockdown or what the deal is. 
Meigs county


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Same here Sniper...hoping it picks back up..


----------



## skiisme753

A reminder to those hunting this weekend that it is youth gun season so don't forget your hunter orange


----------



## RH1

Slow here in tuscarawas county also.
One lone doe early and a small buck , nose on the ground around 915.


----------



## kparrott154

I've had 4 different bucks come in this morning. One mature 8 point and the rest young deer. 

Perry county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

*Licking county wather forcast Saturday*

Rain
Wind
Chance of SNOW


Saturday

11/19

46 | 28 °F 

Saturday 70% Precip. / 0.18 in 
Cloudy with occasional rain...mainly in the morning. Winds increasing in the afternoon. Snow may mix in. High 46F. Winds W at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of rain 70%.


----------



## Winter88

Found this guy yesterday


----------



## hdrking2003

Bywayofthearrow said:


> Shot this one in Fairfield county on the 5th at noon. Responsed to a grunt call while I was walking to my stand. I tucked in behind a fence row and threw out a couple mouth snort wheezed and he came through the fence row flexed up and gave me less than a 10 ft. shot.


Wow, I bet that was an experience you will never forget!! Nice job, and nice buck!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Winter88 said:


> Found this guy yesterday
> View attachment 5073449


From a previous hunt of yours, or just a nice find from an unfortunate incident?(car, disease, another hunter, etc)


----------



## Tim/OH

Bywayofthearrow said:


> Shot this one in Fairfield county on the 5th at noon. Responsed to a grunt call while I was walking to my stand. I tucked in behind a fence row and threw out a couple mouth snort wheezed and he came through the fence row flexed up and gave me less than a 10 ft. shot.


Nice buck man been waiting to see these pics lol.....we both tagged out on the 5th





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Slow here in tuscarawas county also.
> One lone doe early and a small buck , nose on the ground around 915.


RH1 thought you tagged out...you on doe patrol....? Or just like having front row seats to the rut like me

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Go Team #31 Legion of Doom... Halon strikes. 



heli-m hunter said:


> Got it done Monday evening at 4:30 this ole boy come walking by last day of my vacation scored 134
> View attachment 5071825
> View attachment 5071833


----------



## BROX

The Phantom said:


> Rain
> Wind
> Chance of SNOW
> 
> 
> Saturday
> 
> 11/19
> 
> 46 | 28 °F
> 
> Saturday 70% Precip. / 0.18 in
> Cloudy with occasional rain...mainly in the morning. Winds increasing in the afternoon. Snow may mix in. High 46F. Winds W at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of rain 70%.


Plus on top of that it's Youth gun season


----------



## Bwana

hdrking2003 said:


> Wow, I bet that was an experience you will never forget!! Nice job, and nice buck!!


Like the new avatar, you switch up based on season ?


----------



## hdrking2003

Bwana said:


> Like the new avatar, you switch up based on season ?


Lol, thanks. Well, the past few years I have switched up the avatar in the spring time and then again in the fall. Something to do with HD/riding in the spring, and something Buckeyes related during the fall. This year I just threw Chief Wahoo in there when the Tribe made it to the ALCS, and then the WS, to show my support to my favorite baseball team. Now it's back to.....Go Buckeyes!!!


----------



## chesnut oak

BROX said:


> Plus on top of that it's Youth gun season


What's wrong with that


----------



## hdrking2003

chesnut oak said:


> What's wrong with that


I think he was just implying that youth gun, along with the weather, should help get the deer on their feet. I could be wrong, but that was my take on the comment


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hdrking2003 said:


> I think he was just implying that youth gun, along with the weather, should help get the deer on their feet. I could be wrong, but that was my take on the comment


I hope your right!


----------



## Winter88

hdrking2003 said:


> From a previous hunt of yours, or just a nice find from an unfortunate incident?(car, disease, another hunter, etc)


 just a good find I was helping my uncle track his deer not sure cause of death


----------



## BBD1984

Feel bad for all those little guys and girls who are going to have to sit through that this wknd....go get a blind and a buddy heater dad's

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Feel bad for all those little guys and girls who are going to have to sit through that this wknd....go get a blind and a buddy heater dad's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hey!! What about us little guys? Lol. I'll be rockin n rollin in a tree Saturday and Sunday afternoon looking for those fat Sally's to fill my freezer and help the farmer save his alfalfa field.


----------



## chesnut oak

BBD1984 said:


> Feel bad for all those little guys and girls who are going to have to sit through that this wknd....go get a blind and a buddy heater dad's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Wow, that's going to be violent,.


----------



## hdrking2003

Winter88 said:


> just a good find I was helping my uncle track his deer not sure cause of death


Nice find, either way!


----------



## Hower08

If winds that bad be a good day for a lil still hunting


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

The deer seem to have disappeared. Perfect, quiet, calm evening.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

BBD1984 said:


> Feel bad for all those little guys and girls who are going to have to sit through that this wknd....go get a blind and a buddy heater dad's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have a feeling my little man won't last long 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hdrking2003 said:


> Hey!! What about us little guys? Lol. I'll be rockin n rollin in a tree Saturday and Sunday afternoon looking for those fat Sally's to fill my freezer and help the farmer save his alfalfa field.[emoji4]


Me too!


----------



## z7hunter11

NOT MY DEER, just had to post what I heard about this beast. My buddy works with a fella who know this guy. So for what ever that's worth haha. But the story is this deer was taken outside of bethel Ohio and when he shot it he said a 12 pointer bigger than this guy came out and attacked him in a field when the deer fell. Thought I would share what I know but what a brute!


----------



## rut sniper

z7hunter11 said:


> View attachment 5075777
> 
> NOT MY DEER, just had to post what I heard about this beast. My buddy works with a fella who know this guy. So for what ever that's worth haha. But the story is this deer was taken outside of bethel Ohio and when he shot it he said a 12 pointer bigger than this guy came out and attacked him in a field when the deer fell. Thought I would share what I know but what a brute!


Good lord that's a tank. 
Another slow night in meigs. Saw 10, 2 were spikes, wanted to chase some, but they weren't sure what they were doing.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

The spikes are like teenage boys, not sure what to do....LOL


----------



## WEEGEE

well today I got out at 2pm and less than a half hour here they came running....2 of the three shooters I'm after and one hot doe.
I got to see something I've never seen before

the doe layed down in the tall grass the two bucks was right on her. the big 10 chased the smaller 10 about 20 yrds. or so then went right back to the doe. just as he poked her she got up and he tried to mount her when the smaller buck charged him again. they got into a little horn fight and as quick as it started it finished. the big boy goes right back to the doe and as before tried to get it on , and the smaller buck charged him again. biggie chased
the smaller off again. this happened 3 times in a half hour. now the part I have never seen is while this scene played out ,this mature doe was standing 40 yrds. away blowing every breath she took at them. I started to count how many she did but soon quit because she never stopped blowing.

after a little while later, the hot doe made a run for the thicket, with both bucks and 'ol blow heart in tow. they moved about 100 yrds. and she never stopped blowing at the bucks fighting, for her sister.
sorta reminded me of Bill and Monica with Hilliary yelling at them!


----------



## dirt_diver

That sounds like an awesome experience weegee

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Who else is sitting in the fog this am? Richland county checking in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

TurkeyTaker'12 said:


> Who else is sitting in the fog this am? Richland county checking in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm out in Belmont county. Good luck to everyone else in the woods 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Mornings have been really slow with this full moon. Seeing 10x more movement evenings at sunset.


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> Mornings have been really slow with this full moon. Seeing 10x more movement evenings at sunset.


Tiggie....still glad you passed on that 130+ earlier?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

Has been really slow here saw two small bucks chasing a doe at 7 nothing since 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

If I still needed to fill my tag and had the extra time...I'd be setting cameras on fresh scrapes...checking regularly until I seen a shooter working it over in day light. Then I'd setup downwind 40 yds with scents out and hitting the doe bleat every 20-30 minutes...especially after this front moved through....early next week would be a good time I think

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rut sniper

3 or 4 yearlings and a doe. Now the woods went from slow to stone cold dead, other than a few turkeys. Man, anyone else seein a crap load of turkeys? 
Good ol Meigs county


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

The old man had some does near him this morning. I hadn't seen anything until one of our target 150"+ bucks decided to slowly stroll by at 60 yards while feeding. Even ignored a grunt call.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## o24u

I didn't start seeing bucks responding to rattling etc until November 5th and that is when the light switched for me.....


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Had 2 fawns and momma eating the grass in the front yard 4 feet from the front door at 0830. Hoping to get in the stand tonight.


----------



## chaded

Going out at about noon today.


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Tiggie....still glad you passed on that 130+ earlier?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It was a 140" 14 point.....:shade:


----------



## hdrking2003

rut sniper said:


> 3 or 4 yearlings and a doe. Now the woods went from slow to stone cold dead, other than a few turkeys. Man, anyone else seein a crap load of turkeys?
> Good ol Meigs county


I sure have! Had a bunch of turkeys crest the hill on Nov 4th and push a big shooter the other way, after he was at 55 yards and closing. Not the only sit where I have been over run with turkeys this year either, just the one that pissed me off. Because of that sit, I have decided to take up turkey hunting this spring.


----------



## rut sniper

hdrking2003 said:


> I sure have! Had a bunch of turkeys crest the hill on Nov 4th and push a big shooter the other way, after he was at 55 yards and closing. Not the only sit where I have been over run with turkeys this year either, just the one that pissed me off. Because of that sit, I have decided to take up turkey hunting this spring.


No doubt. Come spring, they'll be nowhere to be found around here


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> It was a 140" 14 point.....:shade:


:shade:.....?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cfred70

Leaving work now and headed out....been a weird "rut" for me, action has been off and on. Last week had a shooter stay just out of range with a basket 8, like the rut wasn't even going on....just 2 bucks hanging out. Hoping that we are getting to the time where the bucks are getting desperate to find that lone doe that hasn't been bred yet and they are willing to travel to find her....


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> :shade:.....?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Shade is a small town in Athens, Co.


----------



## medicsnoke

Seen a hot doe last night with 4 bucks on her hard and a nock down drag out brawl between the biggest two bucks. My buddy saw the same thing this morning at another farm. Seems a lot of does are in right now. Central Ohio.


----------



## cfred70

medicsnoke said:


> Seen a hot doe last night with 4 bucks on her hard and a nock down drag out brawl between the biggest two bucks. My buddy saw the same thing this morning at another farm. Seems a lot of does are in right now. Central Ohio.


I sure hope this is still true...I'm in Fairfield county heading out now


----------



## Bwana

Saw 5 small buck this morning, 7 doe...we're chasing them around, hoping the big boys get moving this evening 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## flinginairos

Headed to Meigs tonight for the weekend. Kinda worried about the wind on Saturday but I will be out come hell or high water haha. Hoping for some action!


----------



## Tim/OH

Checked my camera today and there was a absolute stud that walked by at 1130pm last night....does on cam are by themselves.





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## rut sniper

Saw one that i had been passin on out walking the fields around noon to 1:00pm. Mouth open and just wondering around. No giants on cam so now may be a different story if he gets to walk off


----------



## z7master167

Tim/OH said:


> Checked my camera today and there was a absolute stud that walked by at 1130pm last night....does on cam are by themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Dont be greedy... Share the pic


----------



## Tim/OH

z7master167 said:


> Dont be greedy... Share the pic


I didnt even pull the card.....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## z7master167

Im in the stand now, its freakin hot, wish their was a lemonade stand close... Deer sighting have gone way down over the past week in my area, cameras were getting 75-100 pics a day at a corn pile my dad has down to 75 pics in 4 days. Big new rub 15 yds from my stand though


----------



## 17ghk

This weather has been perfect. One of my best years hunting in November.


----------



## BBD1984

Honestly I think this super full moon... Really messed up the rut. Probably a lot of night time movement and bedding down throughout the day. Wonder when the last time the rut fell on a full moon like we had last week?

Note to self when scheduling vacation next year.... Check the moon phase. Full moon is a rut killer !

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Bbd1984 last time we had a super moon was in the 40s


----------



## BBD1984

Hower08 said:


> Bbd1984 last time we had a super moon was in the 40s


Yeah I remember that... It was terrible... the rut stunk up a storm! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mosh22

Anybody tell me how long after manure gets spread deer will hit the cut corn and beans or even if they will again? I have a new large property they just put it down, and was hoping this coming weather will wash it away for next week.


----------



## z7master167

Small 6 pushed a doe all over the powerline this eve


----------



## WEEGEE

wind was dead wrong for me so I did some work on another farm....but deer were every where tonight ...3 bucks no biggies yet
Hardin co. my friends saw shooters today and tonight also ...Logan co.


----------



## BBD1984

WEEGEE said:


> wind was dead wrong for me so I did some work on another farm....but deer were every where tonight ...3 bucks no biggies yet
> Hardin co. my friends saw shooters today and tonight also ...Logan co.


Where abouts you hunt in Logan Co?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

Gonna be a warm one today...


----------



## BBD1984

AmishMan007 said:


> Gonna be a warm one today...


You in the stand AmishMan!?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

BBD1984 said:


> You in the stand AmishMan!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yessir


----------



## 1sawtooth

How's the action in Ohio today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

Seen a doe about 20 minutes ago upwind from me.


----------



## holland88gt

Had a doe and 3 yungins come through. Ashland county


----------



## ohiobucks

Knox co, saw a few on the drive here, but deerless so far from my stand...


----------



## Tiggie_00

This weekend should be good. Just too hot today. Just going to baking soda clean up and let the cloths air out all day.


----------



## holland88gt

Are you guys using any calls? Grunts? Rattling?


----------



## M.Magis

mosh22 said:


> Anybody tell me how long after manure gets spread deer will hit the cut corn and beans or even if they will again? I have a new large property they just put it down, and was hoping this coming weather will wash it away for next week.


Depends on a lot of variables. But I wouldn't plan on any heavy deer traffic for some time. One rain won't push it all in the soil.


----------



## rut sniper

Had one following a doe thru the brush. Hit the can call a couple times, here he came. 120's i'm passin this year. Heard somethin behind me, sub 100" 9pt following a yearling doe in. Meigs County


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> This weekend should be good. Just too hot today. Just going to baking soda clean up and let the cloths air out all day.


Is it even worth hunting in 25mph winds...I mean I know deer still have to eat....but how many of us here have shot much when the gust were in the 40 mph range.....?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## holland88gt

3 more deer just came through. 7 total for this morning. All slick heads. Ashland county


----------



## Bobsfriend

Bwana said:


> You should be able to score a buck on hoof easily, especially for how many years you've been hunting...if not time to study some scored buck for reference....accuracy within +/- 5" is possible based on experience.


Lmao, one of them guys hey. I can, and have found 90% of guys can't or greatly exaggerate. Your telling me you can tell the difference in 5 inches of antler with a deer full sprint?


----------



## Bobsfriend

BBD1984 said:


> Is it even worth hunting in 25mph winds...I mean I know deer still have to eat....but how many of us here have shot much when the gust were in the 40 mph range.....?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It was windy all the time when I was stationed in Oklahoma. I never really had a problem holding, but 20 yards is about the max. If your hunting crops it's probably a no go, if you hunt timber you can always get out of the wind.


----------



## Bwana

Bobsfriend said:


> Lmao, one of them guys hey. I can, and have found 90% of guys can't or greatly exaggerate. Your telling me you can tell the difference in 5 inches of antler with a deer full sprint?


LMFAO, oh actually you're one of those guys...a member posted 2 buck he saw with field score and you busted his balls.

Now the buck is running full speed, thru thick brush in a full moon...and you want me to score it ?...asshat

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

Just had a small buck come through. Hit the calls. He put his head up and kept moving.


----------



## AmishMan007

Logan county


----------



## glassguy2511

I hunted hard the past 3 days. Nearly all day sits each time out.

There has been some chasing early in the morning before the temps start to warm up and the last 45 minutes before dark. I had a couple decent bucks chasing in the evenings but the doe either drug him away or they took too long to get down to me and it got dark.

I have been bow hunting for 26 years and I have never seen a rut like this. I truly believe it is a combination of weather, super moon and the does coming in a little later in this area (scioto/jackson co).

Plan on going back out tomorrow. Maybe a youth hunter will spook one up and run it past me lol.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Score this deer please. Just showed up at my home spot where my kids hunt. He has been seen at neighbors but first time venturing over here.






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Mid 120's max but I don't claim to be an official B&C scorer


----------



## jimmyfunk60

BBD1984 said:


> Beautiful pic. That's the negative about hunting. Put some cameras out on scrapes...see if he shows back up...that'll cheer him up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


BBD just like u said the little 3-4 point my son hit started showing back up. He hit him really high. Surprised he didn't spine him. He seems to look okay other that tuffs of hair at entry and exit. Hopefully he heals up good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

jimmyfunk60 said:


> BBD just like u said the little 3-4 point my son hit started showing back up. He hit him really high. Surprised he didn't spine him. He seems to look okay other that tuffs of hair at entry and exit. Hopefully he heals up good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well good deal....I'm sure junior will be glad to know he might get another crack at him

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobsfriend

Bwana said:


> LMFAO, oh actually you're one of those guys...a member posted 2 buck he saw with field score and you busted his balls.
> 
> Now the buck is running full speed, thru thick brush in a full moon...and you want me to score it ?...asshat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Reading comprehension, try to fight through your sensitivity and name calling. The OP said one of the bucks was running full speed. I didn't ask you to score it. But I am positive you think you can. Not sure what an asshat is, other than a misspelled word.


----------



## Bwana

Bobsfriend said:


> Reading comprehension, try to fight through your sensitivity and name calling. The OP said one of the bucks was running full speed. I didn't ask you to score it. But I am positive you think you can. Not sure what an asshat is, other than a misspelled word.


No, asshat was spelled correctly...thanks for you contributuon to the thread, the members all appreciate your intelligent and insightful input 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## flinginairos

Dead in Meigs this morning. Saw two does right at daylight just feeding along. Nothing after that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobsfriend

Bwana said:


> No, asshat was spelled correctly...thanks for you contributuon to the thread, the members all appreciate your intelligent and insightful input
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The members? Thanks for speaking for them, it only proves what I initially thought. I noticed your an expert in about everything from stand placement to scoring pictures of other peoples deer. Seriously go back and read some of your previous posts, your an internet all-star in every sense of the word.


----------



## Bwana

Bobsfriend said:


> The members? Thanks for speaking for them, it only proves what I initially thought. I noticed your an expert in about everything from stand placement to scoring pictures of other peoples deer. Seriously go back and read some of your previous posts, your an internet all-star in every sense of the word.


Yep, free autographs are available...sticks around you might learn something. 

I've got a sneaky suspicion that Bob's an asshat too 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Bobsfriend said:


> Reading comprehension, try to fight through your sensitivity and name calling. The OP said one of the bucks was running full speed. I didn't ask you to score it. But I am positive you think you can. Not sure what an asshat is, other than a misspelled word.





Bwana said:


> No, asshat was spelled correctly...thanks for you contributuon to the thread, the members all appreciate your intelligent and insightful input
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Bobsfriend said:


> The members? Thanks for speaking for them, it only proves what I initially thought. I noticed your an expert in about everything from stand placement to scoring pictures of other peoples deer. Seriously go back and read some of your previous posts, your an internet all-star in every sense of the word.





Bwana said:


> Yep, free autographs are available...sticks around you might learn something.
> 
> I've got a sneaky suspicion that Bob's an asshat too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You can tell when things start to slow down from the stand! :fencing::box::focus:


----------



## AmishMan007

Bwana said:


> Yep, free autographs are available...sticks around you might learn something.
> 
> I've got a sneaky suspicion that Bob's an asshat too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hey guys.... if you all wanna play, do it in a private message or something...


----------



## Bwana

hdrking2003 said:


> You can tell when things start to slow down from the stand! :fencing::box::focus:


Iol...only when scrub bucks try to take my hot doe 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Bwana said:


> Iol...only when scrub bucks try to take my hot doe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Heard that homie!! Lol. This one's on me......:set1_draught2::cheers:


----------



## Bwana

hdrking2003 said:


> Heard that homie!! Lol. This one's on me......:set1_draught2::cheers:


Niiice, bait...good luck

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

AmishMan007 said:


> Just had a small buck come through. Hit the calls. He put his head up and kept moving.


He didn't want any of that lol...





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Sasamafras

Back to rut updates. Decent movement last night but no bucks with group of 5 does/fawns. 0 deer seen this morning in a report from Crawford county. Crazy weather for youth weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

You guys are hilarious lol......





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## rut sniper

Seen 10 this morning, 4 were bucks. A 120's, small 9, and 2 spikes


----------



## AmishMan007

You all think they'll be moving tonight? More than this morning?


----------



## Tim/OH

Temps dropping, windy conditions all weekend......Im still going out.

Will the wind keep anyone in this weekend ?




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Sunday morning is going to be cold with the wind chills.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> Temps dropping, windy conditions all weekend......Im still going out.
> 
> Will the wind keep anyone in this weekend ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


I'm debating Tim....might hunt east side of woods to knock down westward wind....if nothing moving by 9....I'll be out 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

Looks interesting...


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> I'm debating Tim....might hunt east side of woods to knock down westward wind....if nothing moving by 9....I'll be out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Im thinking the samething by 9 Im out.



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## The Phantom

Rain might keep me inside.




Tim/OH said:


> Temps dropping, windy conditions all weekend......Im still going out.
> 
> Will the wind keep anyone in this weekend ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BBD1984

AmishMan007 said:


> Looks interesting...


Indeed...thinking bout going home blowing up the Ole swimming pool and taking one last dive  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

rut sniper said:


> Seen 10 this morning, 4 were bucks. A 120's, small 9, and 2 spikes


Some deer were moving in your neck of the woods....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

The Phantom said:


> Rain might keep me inside.


Yeah that too.....I been looking at the hourly and the map it shows rain, but there might be a break in the rain around the time to get in the stand...I guess we'll see.

If its pouring Im staying in....but they might be on the move after the rain pushes through and its going to be tricky because its going to be around the time to get in the stand.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

AmishMan007 said:


> You all think they'll be moving tonight? More than this morning?


Its hit or miss man really 





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## AmishMan007

BBD1984 said:


> Indeed...thinking bout going home blowing up the Ole swimming pool and taking one last dive
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Call me bro and I'll bring my floaties over!


----------



## BBD1984

The rut is still going strong guys....stay encouraged! Couldn't find my target that was in the backyard...this explains it! 

A little laugh for the lull

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

BBD1984 said:


> The rut is still going strong guys....stay encouraged! Couldn't find my target that was in the backyard...this explains it!
> 
> A little laugh for the lull
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hahaha!!!


----------



## Bkimbel42

Bobsfriend said:


> The members? Thanks for speaking for them, it only proves what I initially thought. I noticed your an expert in about everything from stand placement to scoring pictures of other peoples deer. Seriously go back and read some of your previous posts, your an internet all-star in every sense of the word.


This!!!! Thank you! You're not alone on your thought there! LOL 
Back to the RUT now tho!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

Well I'm out and sweating my balls off as well as hanging on to the tree. Guess you can't kill em on the couch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

79 degrees here, tagged out on a buck anyway and not worth the heat for a doe lol


----------



## The Phantom

Nope. But I can't kill'em if I can't see'em through glasses covered in rain!







Liveblue23 said:


> Well I'm out and sweating my balls off as well as hanging on to the tree. Guess you can't kill em on the couch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

I killed this 6pt on the 15th at 12:20 on a hot doe with 4 other bucks. The buck I killed ran a 140" 4yr old off before I have him a snort wheeze to bring into 12 yds. I let this buck walk 3 years ago as a 3 year old. This is the largest bodied buck I have ever killed and the biggest 6pt I have ever seen. His rack is unique and cool looking I will post some profile pics of it. I am having him mounted in a aggresive pose like when I shot him.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Stupid phone and sidaeways pics.


----------



## lutzweiser

vtbowhntr said:


> Stupid phone and sidaeways pics.


Crop the pic down to just above your head. It's not the phone it's the web sight. I had a 5-6 year old 6 point I was after a 2 years ago. Huge body and he never grew brow tines. Nice buck to by the way


----------



## Bwana

Bkimbel42 said:


> This!!!! Thank you! You're not alone on your thought there! LOL
> Back to the RUT now tho!?


You're a joke, you joined 6 months ago and have 23 posts in the bowhunting section...everything else is you selling your garbage in the Classified section...trolls they run amuck.

Oh, you must be * BOB * :set1_rolf2:

74 degrees in Guernsey, woods are dead...saw zip this morning.


----------



## hdrking2003

vtbowhntr said:


> View attachment 5085185
> 
> I killed this 6pt on the 15th at 12:20 on a hot doe with 4 other bucks. The buck I killed ran a 140" 4yr old off before I have him a snort wheeze to bring into 12 yds. I let this buck walk 3 years ago as a 3 year old. This is the largest bodied buck I have ever killed and the biggest 6pt I have ever seen. His rack is unique and cool looking I will post some profile pics of it. I am having him mounted in a aggresive pose like when I shot him.


Hoss of a buck!! Congrats VT!! There's an 8 running around my dads farm like that and I call him Sherman, like the tank. Lol. HUUUUUUUUGE body, but his rack just didn't keep up. Here's a pic of him.


----------



## rut sniper

Nice buck vtbowhntr. Meigs deer?


----------



## BocookOHbucks

Bucks where chasing everywhere this morning in lawerence co


----------



## Hower08

Rushed out after work got in stand about 330 we shall see what happens. Pretty sure i heard a bobcat on the hill above me. It wasnr the typical scream like we use to hear in southern ohio but was more like what you would think of a big cat sounding . I.E mountain lion, cougar etc..


----------



## DickRickel

Saw several cruising field edges on my way into work this morning, (Pataskala, Granville, Etna area).


----------



## vtbowhntr

rut sniper said:


> Nice buck vtbowhntr. Meigs deer?


Yes a Meigs deer.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Deer were def. On there feet last evening in highland cnty. The wife and i took a cruise and seen lots of action. Three different areas had bucks standing in the middle of fields dead still with does. 10yds in front of them just standing there. Same thing this morning on my way to work. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

3 does feeding no bucks in tow


----------



## lutzweiser

Side note: TSC has Wildgame innovations 10MP cameras, 2 for $99. Not the best cameras in the world but they do the trick.


----------



## nagster

Suns going down.. no deer in sight...


----------



## Bwana

nagster said:


> Suns going down.. no deer in sight...


Ditto on that, they kicked in gear the last 10 minutes of light last night tho.


----------



## AmishMan007

How do y'all think tomorrow will be? Supposed to be nasty


----------



## hdrking2003

AmishMan007 said:


> How do y'all think tomorrow will be? Supposed to be nasty


Wait? Did you just answer your own question there?


----------



## AmishMan007

hdrking2003 said:


> Wait? Did you just answer your own question there?


I guess it'd kinda be an oxy moron lol. 

Bad for sitting(windy/rainy and cold) in a stand but good for deer moving?


----------



## mathews8pt

Got pics of this guy 100 yards behind the house with a doe at 3:30pm today. Not too warm for them to pass through


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

DickRickel said:


> Saw several cruising field edges on my way into work this morning, (Pataskala, Granville, Etna area).


Dang thats my area.....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## noklok

Well I've been lurking around this thread for the last week or so. Thought I would share my deer with you guys. This morning at 8:30 this guy came cruising in fast. I grabbed my bow drew back and was going to yell to stop him but he stopped for me and my Anarchy broadhead did the rest. I've enjoyed the thread. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tim/OH

I didnt even get a chance to go out this morning....but will be out all weekend.






Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

noklok said:


> Well I've been lurking around this thread for the last week or so. Thought I would share my deer with you guys. This morning at 8:30 this guy came cruising in fast. I grabbed my bow drew back and was going to yell to stop him but he stopped for me and my Anarchy broadhead did the rest. I've enjoyed the thread. Thanks guys.


Congrats......





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

vtbowhntr said:


> View attachment 5085185
> 
> I killed this 6pt on the 15th at 12:20 on a hot doe with 4 other bucks. The buck I killed ran a 140" 4yr old off before I have him a snort wheeze to bring into 12 yds. I let this buck walk 3 years ago as a 3 year old. This is the largest bodied buck I have ever killed and the biggest 6pt I have ever seen. His rack is unique and cool looking I will post some profile pics of it. I am having him mounted in a aggresive pose like when I shot him.


Congrats....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

The rain should have stopped by the time I get into my stand tomorrow....judging by the hourly.





Tim









Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BBD1984

noklok said:


> Well I've been lurking around this thread for the last week or so. Thought I would share my deer with you guys. This morning at 8:30 this guy came cruising in fast. I grabbed my bow drew back and was going to yell to stop him but he stopped for me and my Anarchy broadhead did the rest. I've enjoyed the thread. Thanks guys.


Good work...and in your t-shirt to boot!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dwdwdwdw

Few years back, conditions and time of year were very similar to what tomorrow brings for weather. 
Never saw a deer in the fields on the way to our spot. Was thinking what a waste of time this will be. 

Missed the biggest I have ever drew on that morning. 









Never know when a hot doe will drag Mr Right by your stand at this time of year. Especially if you can get on the leeward side of a hill close to a bedding area. My buddy still thanks me to this day for mucking a sure thing up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

5 does 3 button bucks tonight nothing with antlers. Does still with yearlimgs gahhhhh ***.


----------



## noklok

BBD1984 said:


> Good work...and in your t-shirt to boot!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah. It was a warm one today. Cooler than I expected this morning though. In the 30s.


----------



## Buckbadger

Got this one today in Ohio this morning, as a hot doe must of went through when I was setting up in the dark? Saw 3 different bucks bird dogging the same trail, used a can call and a small 8 came right to my tree, but this guy kept going. As last resort when the little buck was under me I snort wheezed to scare him off so he wouldn't give me away, then this one turned and came right in after he heard the snort wheeze.


----------



## hdrking2003

Buckbadger said:


> Got this one today in Ohio this morning, as a hot doe must of went through when I was setting up in the dark? Saw 3 different bucks bird dogging the same trail, used a can call and a small 8 came right to my tree, but this guy kept going. As last resort when the little buck was under me I snort wheezed to scare him off so he wouldn't give me away, then this one turned and came right in after he heard the snort wheeze.


Great job man, hell of a buck!


----------



## hdrking2003

noklok said:


> Well I've been lurking around this thread for the last week or so. Thought I would share my deer with you guys. This morning at 8:30 this guy came cruising in fast. I grabbed my bow drew back and was going to yell to stop him but he stopped for me and my Anarchy broadhead did the rest. I've enjoyed the thread. Thanks guys.


Nice job, and great buck! Felt like early season out there today, lol.


----------



## bmwlife1976

I seen one nice buck this evening with the wife. Im pretty sure the amish that own the property across the creek got an early start on the youth weekend i herd one shot gun shot ring out around 5:00 directly behind us. Nearly fell out of the stand. Scared the crap out of us. They are always good for shooting what they want when they want around me. I hear it quite often. A teenage boy hung a stand right on the property line last year. 80yds from my food plot. He walked right through there bedding to hunt where i was hunting. Drove me crazy. Has the best property around to hunt and wants to hunt on the property line. Urrrrrr.

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Buckbadger said:


> Got this one today in Ohio this morning, as a hot doe must of went through when I was setting up in the dark? Saw 3 different bucks bird dogging the same trail, used a can call and a small 8 came right to my tree, but this guy kept going. As last resort when the little buck was under me I snort wheezed to scare him off so he wouldn't give me away, then this one turned and came right in after he heard the snort wheeze.


Nice Job Buckeye!


----------



## 17ghk

Awesome deer guys!


----------



## perrytrails

noklok said:


> Well I've been lurking around this thread for the last week or so. Thought I would share my deer with you guys. This morning at 8:30 this guy came cruising in fast. I grabbed my bow drew back and was going to yell to stop him but he stopped for me and my Anarchy broadhead did the rest. I've enjoyed the thread. Thanks guys.


Awesome buck, congrats!!


----------



## perrytrails

Buckbadger said:


> Got this one today in Ohio this morning, as a hot doe must of went through when I was setting up in the dark? Saw 3 different bucks bird dogging the same trail, used a can call and a small 8 came right to my tree, but this guy kept going. As last resort when the little buck was under me I snort wheezed to scare him off so he wouldn't give me away, then this one turned and came right in after he heard the snort wheeze.


Congrats, bet that was exciting when he turned back headed to ya!!


----------



## dirt_diver

Congrats guys, great bucks! I'll try to get my sissy butt in the woods tomorrow despite the weather 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

http://www.hartsvillevidette.com/sports/47-point-buck-set-world-record/

Anybody hear about this potential world record in Tennessee?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

bmwlife1976 said:


> I seen one nice buck this evening with the wife. Im pretty sure the amish that own the property across the creek got an early start on the youth weekend i herd one shot gun shot ring out around 5:00 directly behind us. Nearly fell out of the stand. Scared the crap out of us. They are always good for shooting what they want when they want around me. I hear it quite often. A teenage boy hung a stand right on the property line last year. 80yds from my food plot. He walked right through there bedding to hunt where i was hunting. Drove me crazy. Has the best property around to hunt and wants to hunt on the property line. Urrrrrr.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


What??? Amish breaking laws?!?!?!? Unbelievable. 
By the way, I'm not Amish. 

I think somebody I knew had pictures on their trail camera of Amish smoking cigarettes! Haha.


----------



## AmishMan007

BBD1984 said:


> http://www.hartsvillevidette.com/sports/47-point-buck-set-world-record/
> 
> Anybody hear about this potential world record in Tennessee?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Wow crazy buck!


----------



## BBD1984

AmishMan007 said:


> Wow crazy buck!


And they think it's only 3.5 yrs old!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

BBD1984 said:


> And they think it's only 3.5 yrs old!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Wow! Makes the Coffman buck look junior! That Coffman buck had a great looking rack though!


----------



## Tim/OH

I might be staying in this morning......





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> And they think it's only 3.5 yrs old!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah, heard about that last week sometime. Not trying to hate, but that size rack on that young of a buck has got to be some sort of penned deer. He may not have killed him in a pen, but I'm thinking that buck spent part of his life in a pen at some point. Also don't understand having a muzzleloader season at the beginning of November.


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> I might be staying in this morning......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Me too Tim. Raining pretty good here in Knox.


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Me too Tim. Raining pretty good here in Knox.


Its raining here in Reynoldsburg on the edge of licking county....


What you think clint wait until afternoon ?




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Its raining here in Reynoldsburg on the edge of licking county....
> 
> 
> What you think clint wait until afternoon ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


That's my plan now. Gonna go pick up my goodies from the processor, take the head to the taxidermist so he can start on my Euro, then catch as much of the Buckeyes game as I can before heading out. Gonna make sure to take some Dramamine before going out to the stand tonight, lol. Be careful with those high winds they're predicting.


----------



## rut sniper

Walked out at 5:30, nice and calm. Checked radar and decided to stay in. They were right, 6:00, here came the rain and wind gusts. Might try to go out late morning. Radar shows it out of here about 9 or 10


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> That's my plan now. Gonna go pick up my goodies from the processor, take the head to the taxidermist so he can start on my Euro, then catch as much of the Buckeyes game as I can before heading out. Gonna make sure to take some Dramamine before going out to the stand tonight, lol. Be careful with those high winds they're predicting.


Lol....yeah the winds are going to be crazy this afternoon up to 35 mph wind gust.

Let me know if you go out this afternoon.




Tim



Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Went to stand and back home just as fast this morning. Might try it this afternoon. Meigs Co.


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Went to stand and back home just as fast this morning. Might try it this afternoon. Meigs Co.


Lol.....




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

I hope that waterproof spray holds up on my treestand seat smh.






Tim


----------



## RH1

Strap in tight this morning boys its going to be a rough one!!


----------



## Meister

Made it till 830. Once I felt water dripping down the back of my legs, I had enough. 0 deer. Was seeing snow flakes walking out. Truck said 60 when I left the house. Says 35 now in tusc county.


----------



## The Phantom

I turned off the alarm at 4, rolled over, and back to sleep!


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> I turned off the alarm at 4, rolled over, and back to sleep!


Smart man!! Lol


----------



## z7master167

The Phantom said:


> I turned off the alarm at 4, rolled over, and back to sleep!


Me too brother, just woke up too and it feels nice


----------



## highlandco

Was supposed to take my nephews out in highland today but they wouldnt get up so went out anyways... was calm here for a lil bit then wind kicked up and was swaying like crazy. Set until 9 or so. Did not see a single deer. Actually only animal i seen was a single squirrel and some buzzards circling near me so hopefully no one stuck one and let it lay or didnt find it on the neighbors place.


----------



## Regohio

Tomorrow will be better…I HOPE!


----------



## BBD1984

Yeah that sleat bouncing off my windows...is really tempting me to go get in my stand! Not sure how much longer I'm going to be able to resist! 

Feel bad for young hunters though...many prob look forward to this wknd...I know when my boy gets a little older he will.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

hdrking2003 said:


> Yeah, heard about that last week sometime. Not trying to hate, but that size rack on that young of a buck has got to be some sort of penned deer. He may not have killed him in a pen, but I'm thinking that buck spent part of his life in a pen at some point. Also don't understand having a muzzleloader season at the beginning of November.


The local taxidermist has a farm raised 3.5 year old deer that was 45 points and 300"+. He told me the deer was on steroids to get it that big. I wish i would have taken a pic of the rack when i was there. But he told me he would bet the deer was farm raised. He didnt say he was 100% sure, just his opinion.


----------



## Schneeder

Woke up to sleet and wind against my window. Went right back to sleep. Looks like it is supposed to snow/rain again later. May use this day to check some cameras and get some other things done. Tomorrow's weather looks a lot better. Still windy but consistent.


----------



## Hower08

On same page as everyone else today said to hell with it. Got some things i have to take care of thia afternoon too. Back at it tomorrow


----------



## Ohiohntr

Took my daughter out this morning...was ok until the sleet started....clothes got wet and it was all over. Pretty disappointing day, hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## deohio

My son got wet also. He dropped a small six on his tracks just as snow started to fall..first buck or deer ever


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deohio

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deohio

Columbiana county negley Rogers area..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flinginairos

Got in my tree about 5:45 and saw the radar and quickly decided to get down and hope in the blind with my dad who was 200 yards away. Glad I did! Poured the rain for a while! After it let up I came back to my tree and got ran out by a big wind gust. Just got back up hoping to make it rest of the day. No deer so far. This is just dumb. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews8pt

deohio said:


> View attachment 5088897
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome! Congrats to him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

mathews8pt said:


> Awesome! Congrats to him!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats to the little man

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt G

I hit the alarm too. I got in by 10...I fir checked by dnr at parking spot. In the tree now swaying 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

deohio said:


> View attachment 5088897
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tell your son congrats, and congrats to you dad. My daughter made it out with her grandpa but she wanted to take her bow.. my lil boy didn't want to get up but he says we're going out tonight and killing a buck lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

deohio said:


> Columbiana county negley Rogers area..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I hunt there too. Right across from lake tomahawk.


----------



## 2pin

Shot yesterday evening by a buddy of mine.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

2pin said:


> Shot yesterday evening by a buddy of mine.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats to your buddy!! Stud!


----------



## 2pin

arrow179 said:


> Congrats to your buddy!! Stud!


Yup, mainframe 12 w 3 kickers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt G

OK I am at the lowest point now. Blew shot on pair of does, 30 yards came down wind of me. Was not expecting that direction. Adjusting for shot try to get heavy face mask and trigger went off, and they walked off. Insult to injury, 10 min later big buck I seen followed. Can't catch a break

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I was in my friend bowshop earlier and one of his friends walked in with a rack that scored 183, he said he killed it last Saturday.....it was a beast.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

Holy chit do the Buckeyes know how to give a brother a heart attack!!! They looked terrible, and played down to their opponent once again, but a win is a win. Now bring on that team up north!! O-H......


----------



## Burgmane

Been on stand since 10 and not a darn thing. 4 gunshots so far, sounded like 2 different deer. It's cold and windy as heck. Preble


----------



## Tim/OH

Im in the stand now.....





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## dirt_diver

In stand just now. East of Eaton. Preble 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Tomorrow has to be the Day!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Im in the stand now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Good luck Tim, and everyone else this afternoon. Mama is on her last Saturday off for like 6 months, and wouldn't let me head out tonight. She wanted me to stay home and do a little rutting of my own.  . I'm ok with those terms, lol.

I'll be back in the stand tomorrow tho, 100%.


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Good luck Tim, and everyone else this afternoon. Mama is on her last Saturday off for like 6 months, and wouldn't let me head out tonight. She wanted me to stay home and do a little rutting of my own.  . I'm ok with those terms, lol.
> 
> I'll be back in the stand tomorrow tho, 100%.


Thanks man.....I understand completely lol





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## AmishMan007

hdrking2003 said:


> holy chit do the buckeyes know how to give a brother a heart attack!!! They looked terrible, and played down to their opponent once again, but a win is a win. Now bring on that team up north!! O-h......


i-o!


----------



## AmishMan007

BBD1984 said:


> Yeah that sleat bouncing off my windows...is really tempting me to go get in my stand! Not sure how much longer I'm going to be able to resist!
> 
> Feel bad for young hunters though...many prob look forward to this wknd...I know when my boy gets a little older he will.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk











They were moving this morning! My good brother's son shot this, this morning!


----------



## Tim/OH

Deer are on alert with these winds.....





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BBD1984

Tons of movement at my place! Look at those snow flakes move towards the dirt.

And see me move closer to the furnace vent when the wind howls

Logan Co. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Went out to check a camera and came back with this.


----------



## Tim/OH

Its sleeting bad.






Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Now its a blizzard lol




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> Now its a blizzard lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Hang in there Tim...we need those field reports....and you my friend, are the right man for the job!!!😆

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Hang in there Tim...we need those field reports....and you my friend, are the right man for the job!!!😆
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## highlandco

did not see a single deer... first time i think i have ever been skunked all day at this location.


----------



## dirt_diver

Nothing doing for me in Preble 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgmane

Skunked in Preble

I'm kinda shocked...thought today would be on fire in spite of the wind


----------



## dirt_diver

Burgmane said:


> Skunked in Preble
> 
> I'm kinda shocked...thought today would be on fire in spite of the wind


I bet tomorrow morning will be great. I know this because I won't be able to get out until the afternoon lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

All I seen was a doe and her fawn.....drew back on the doe but when I settle the pin a gust of wind came and that pin went everywhere lol, so I let down....by then she walked through my opening.





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Schneeder

Burgmane said:


> Skunked in Preble
> 
> I'm kinda shocked...thought today would be on fire in spite of the wind





dirt_diver said:


> I bet tomorrow morning will be great. I know this because I won't be able to get out until the afternoon lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


What part of Preble are you guys in?


----------



## dirt_diver

Schneeder said:


> What part of Preble are you guys in?


Tonight I was hunting Lexington rd east of Eaton. My other spot is north of Camden. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

My son got it done tonight. 10 minutes into our hunt a doe and two fawns came in he was going to shoot big doe when a 120 inch 8 point came in but didn't offer a good shot with safe backdrop. 15 minutes later this 8point came in and he dropped him at 40 yards.. took this deer a good 30 min to walk all the way in he would take a couple steps and stop and wait a while and smell. Very cautious with the high winds. My little man is pumped... Going back out after a doe tomorrow 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirt_diver

jimmyfunk60 said:


> My son got it done tonight. 10 minutes into our hunt a doe and two fawns came in he was going to shoot big doe when a 120 inch 8 point came in but didn't offer a good shot with safe backdrop. 15 minutes later this 8point came in and he dropped him at 40 yards.. took this deer a good 30 min to walk all the way in he would take a couple steps and stop and wait a while and smell. Very cautious with the high winds. My little man is pumped... Going back out after a doe tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091185
> View attachment 5091193
> View attachment 5091201
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

jimmyfunk60 said:


> My son got it done tonight. 10 minutes into our hunt a doe and two fawns came in he was going to shoot big doe when a 120 inch 8 point came in but didn't offer a good shot with safe backdrop. 15 minutes later this 8point came in and he dropped him at 40 yards.. took this deer a good 30 min to walk all the way in he would take a couple steps and stop and wait a while and smell. Very cautious with the high winds. My little man is pumped... Going back out after a doe tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091185
> View attachment 5091193
> View attachment 5091201
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats to the little man, more to come hopefully 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Congrats Little Dude…Nice Buck!


----------



## WEEGEE

set in ground blind the last 4 hrs. tonight and just as I was ready to leave I saw bucks chasing some does in front of my tree stand....
wrong place at the right time...propane heater ran out about an hour before dark.....then I froze to death....but at 67 I'm still hunting.
SHE SAID don't bring nothing home unless it goes on the wall..............ok hun, I won't


----------



## Schneeder

dirt_diver said:


> Tonight I was hunting Lexington rd east of Eaton. My other spot is north of Camden.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


You wouldn't be talking about Woodland Trails public would you?


----------



## dirt_diver

Schneeder said:


> You wouldn't be talking about Woodland Trails public would you?


Nope. I only hunt private land right now. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

jimmyfunk60 said:


> My son got it done tonight. 10 minutes into our hunt a doe and two fawns came in he was going to shoot big doe when a 120 inch 8 point came in but didn't offer a good shot with safe backdrop. 15 minutes later this 8point came in and he dropped him at 40 yards.. took this deer a good 30 min to walk all the way in he would take a couple steps and stop and wait a while and smell. Very cautious with the high winds. My little man is pumped... Going back out after a doe tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091185
> View attachment 5091193
> View attachment 5091201
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice deer! And an equally nice horse barn!!!!


----------



## BBD1984

jimmyfunk60 said:


> My son got it done tonight. 10 minutes into our hunt a doe and two fawns came in he was going to shoot big doe when a 120 inch 8 point came in but didn't offer a good shot with safe backdrop. 15 minutes later this 8point came in and he dropped him at 40 yards.. took this deer a good 30 min to walk all the way in he would take a couple steps and stop and wait a while and smell. Very cautious with the high winds. My little man is pumped... Going back out after a doe tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091185
> View attachment 5091193
> View attachment 5091201
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way to go! Glad he was able to get out

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

deohio said:


> View attachment 5088897
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





AmishMan007 said:


> They were moving this morning! My good brother's son shot this, this morning!





jimmyfunk60 said:


> My son got it done tonight. 10 minutes into our hunt a doe and two fawns came in he was going to shoot big doe when a 120 inch 8 point came in but didn't offer a good shot with safe backdrop. 15 minutes later this 8point came in and he dropped him at 40 yards.. took this deer a good 30 min to walk all the way in he would take a couple steps and stop and wait a while and smell. Very cautious with the high winds. My little man is pumped... Going back out after a doe tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091185
> View attachment 5091193
> View attachment 5091201
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what it's all about right there!! Congrats to all the youngins getting it done, and to all the daddy's that are passing on the tradition!!!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Haha... Im in Preble too but I had 140s 150s and maybe 170ish on a hot doe. Going back out today in this crap. Yesterday was a very exciting day. 



Schneeder said:


> You wouldn't be talking about Woodland Trails public would you?


----------



## Hower08

Past few days been feeling like dog poo. Sat yesterday out. Going to head to stand about 10 and sit till dark


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR

Rather chilly this morning... but with all my layers I'm nice and warm. With this wind and the sounds of a morning in the woods I'm falling asleep lol!


----------



## hdrking2003

Brrrrrrrrrr, this morning. Gotta love Ohio.....summer on Friday and winter by Sunday


----------



## Jthunter

Been at it just about everyday since Oct 27 with only couple trips home to NC for a day or two then back up here. Decided to take a break this weekend and focus on getting my buddy's daughter on her first buck. I had several bucks patterned in an area and was thrilled when this guy came cruising down field edge around 115 yesterday afternoon. Definitely not the biggest on the farm but big enough for her first buck. Needless to say she was little excited and to see the look in her eyes when we got to him definitely made my season complete even if I don't burn my tag on a mature buck. I'll head back home for thanksgiving then back up Friday to brave through the orange army next week.


----------



## hdrking2003

Jthunter said:


> Been at it just about everyday since Oct 27 with only couple trips home to NC for a day or two then back up here. Decided to take a break this weekend and focus on getting my buddy's daughter on her first buck. I had several bucks patterned in an area and was thrilled when this guy came cruising down field edge around 115 yesterday afternoon. Definitely not the biggest on the farm but big enough for her first buck. Needless to say she was little excited and to see the look in her eyes when we got to him definitely made my season complete even if I don't burn my tag on a mature buck. I'll head back home for thanksgiving then back up Friday to brave through the orange army next week.
> View attachment 5092769


Awesome! Good for both of you!


----------



## Burgmane

Schneeder said:


> You wouldn't be talking about Woodland Trails public would you?


I lost permission on a piece of ground that was sold, so I'm trying the public land deal this year. Been at Hueston Woods state park. Seen more hikers and trail walkers than deer sign. 

Public is a b***h.


----------



## dirt_diver

Tiggie_00 said:


> Haha... Im in Preble too but I had 140s 150s and maybe 170ish on a hot doe. Going back out today in this crap. Yesterday was a very exciting day.


Where abouts? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirt_diver

Burgmane said:


> I lost permission on a piece of ground that was sold, so I'm trying the public land deal this year. Been at Hueston Woods state park. Seen more hikers and trail walkers than deer sign.
> 
> Public is a b***h.


Weird, I just talked to a guy at work about him hunting hueston woods. You didn't recently move to 1st shift at work by chance? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgmane

Speaking of which, I understand this is a real shot in the dark but...

If any of you guys in Butler or Preble counties hear of/know of/have land for lease for next season (or this season even...I know...not happening...) and are looking for an/another lessee, keep me in mind. 

I'm from Florida but my mother lives in Oxford, I like to come visit her and hunt while I'm here, it kinda knocks 2 birds with 1 stone. I'm absolutely prepared to pay for the rights to hunt somewhere, and likely would hunt less than 10 days a year. 

Carry on...


----------



## Burgmane

dirt_diver said:


> Weird, I just talked to a guy at work about him hunting hueston woods. You didn't recently move to 1st shift at work by chance?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Nope different guy, always worth a shot on AT though....

One of the other problems at Hueston Woods: no Sunday hunting. If today should be "good" for deer movement I won't know!!!


----------



## dirt_diver

Burgmane said:


> Nope different guy, always worth a shot on AT though....
> 
> One of the other problems at Hueston Woods: no Sunday hunting. If today should be "good" for deer movement I won't know!!!


Yep, worth a shot. Weird coincidence lol. No Sunday hunting sucks, I was not aware of that. 

I might not get to hunt tonight. I've been up most of the night with a sick 4yr old. Poor kiddo keeps vomiting. She's in good spirits though. Also today is my 12th wedding anniversary. So... I don't know how today is going to play out. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgmane

dirt_diver said:


> Yep, worth a shot. Weird coincidence lol. No Sunday hunting sucks, I was not aware of that.
> 
> I might not get to hunt tonight. I've been up most of the night with a sick 4yr old. Poor kiddo keeps vomiting. She's in good spirits though. Also today is my 12th wedding anniversary. So... I don't know how today is going to play out.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Make sure you stay right with the Mrs....

Coincidentally I'm currently engaged, and when deciding on our wedding date my fiancée shot down a November wedding because she "doesn't want our anniversary to happen when I'm hunting every year" lol....of course it would be worse because I'd be in a different state where you're in the woods down the road...:wink:


----------



## dirt_diver

Burgmane said:


> Make sure you stay right with the Mrs....
> 
> Coincidentally I'm currently engaged, and when deciding on our wedding date my fiancée shot down a November wedding because she "doesn't want our anniversary to happen when I'm hunting every year" lol....of course it would be worse because I'd be in a different state where you're in the woods down the road...:wink:


That's funny! She's observant. I actually didn't hunt when I got married. My dad only took me and my brother rabbit hunting once. I started hunting with my wife's dad. He's from MI, but was USAF in Alaska and had cool stories about hunting moose and stuff. He got me into it. So if my wife ever complains about hunting, I tell her it's her dad's fault! Lol

Good luck today guys, give a big one a ride in your truck 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Burgmane said:


> I lost permission on a piece of ground that was sold, so I'm trying the public land deal this year. Been at Hueston Woods state park. Seen more hikers and trail walkers than deer sign.
> 
> Public is a b***h.


That really sucks. There is some public land south of Oxford. I'm not sure how good it is though. I was told by my father that Woodland Trails isn't really hunted by that many people. But haven't set foot there myself to really know.


----------



## z7hunter11

Just driving thru waynesville (warren county) seen a huge bodied buck standing 200 yards off 73 in a field. 1145 am


----------



## AmishMan007

dirt_diver said:


> Yep, worth a shot. Weird coincidence lol. No Sunday hunting sucks, I was not aware of that.
> 
> I might not get to hunt tonight. I've been up most of the night with a sick 4yr old. Poor kiddo keeps vomiting. She's in good spirits though. Also today is my 12th wedding anniversary. So... I don't know how today is going to play out.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Maybe since you had stay up with the kid last night, the wife can stay up today while you "relax and rest"... in the woods! [emoji6]


----------



## Hower08

Lil windy today boys. Riding this out till dark. Other than 30 mph winds nice day in stand


----------



## flinginairos

Skunked again in Meigs this morning. Saw two does right at daylight and that was it. Total for three days of hunting is 6 does and two tiny bucks. Nothing on trail cam either. I won't be back til gun season now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgmane

Schneeder said:


> That really sucks. There is some public land south of Oxford. I'm not sure how good it is though. I was told by my father that Woodland Trails isn't really hunted by that many people. But haven't set foot there myself to really know.


I noticed that spot when looking for public access online. Wasn't much info available, which would jive with what your father said. Might have to check it out.


----------



## WEEGEE

decided to go for a drive this afternoon and just pulled from driveway and bingo 10 deer ,one buck standing across street...drove 1/2 mi. more and 4 bucks running across cut corn field ....no does out there with them...no shooters was seen....mamma calls no baby sitter so no hunting today now!
Hardin co. :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## pope125

Have not shot a buck in Ohio in years , bought my license on line whats the tagging process ?


----------



## z7master167

pope125 said:


> Have not shot a buck in Ohio in years , bought my license on line whats the tagging process ?


Call the number on your license and go thru the automated steps, pretty simple


----------



## nagster

Someone send some deer my way its cold and windy!


----------



## pope125

z7master167 said:


> Call the number on your license and go thru the automated steps, pretty simple


Thanks you sir


----------



## Buckbadger

Says right on the Licensce, attach a temp. tag after harvest, fill out permit, do not attach to game, check it online for 18 digit #, and write this # on your permit and temp. tag.


----------



## nagster

Also my carbon bow is not warm to the touch lol


----------



## AmishMan007

nagster said:


> Also my carbon bow is not warm to the touch lol


What kind of release is that?


----------



## nagster

4 finger stan sx3


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

nagster said:


> Also my carbon bow is not warm to the touch lol


Warmer than Aluminum.


----------



## nagster

Eh its just as cold as my stab and release


----------



## Tim/OH

Good luck everyone....





Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## lutzweiser

nagster said:


> Someone send some deer my way its cold and windy!


Aren't you suppose to have orange on today?


----------



## pope125

I had a buddy asking me how the deer hunting was in the NE part of Ohio and if any big deer get killed around there. Told him I had no idea . He said something about Astabula and Trumbull counties. Any big deer get killed in those counties and how is the hunting ?? Told him I would ask . Thanks


----------



## nagster




----------



## nagster

Small 4 pointer i let go lol


----------



## nagster

lutzweiser said:


> Aren't you suppose to have orange on today?


I dunno i hunt in the city where no on else is hunting on my own property where shotguns are nit even allowed. Bow hunting only


----------



## Bwana

lutzweiser said:


> Aren't you suppose to have orange on today?


His release is orange :teeth:


----------



## Regohio

Warren County was cold and miserable...NO DEER SIGHTED PERIOD!!!


----------



## lutzweiser

nagster said:


> I dunno i hunt in the city where no on else is hunting on my own property where shotguns are nit even allowed. Bow hunting only


Your own property huh. That must mean you can shoot deer at night and in the summer to.


----------



## nagster

I can shoot them in the sunmer yes with a damage permit

Anymore questions?


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

nagster said:


> Eh its just as cold as my stab and release


My Carbon Risers always felt better in the cold than Aluminum to me anyway


----------



## nagster

My carbon riser was just as cold as my release and eveything else on my bow

So much for them being warm


----------



## lutzweiser

nagster said:


> I dunno i hunt in the city where no on else is hunting on my own property where shotguns are nit even allowed. Bow hunting only


Hunting any wild animal (except waterfowl) from 30 minutes before sunrise to 30 minutes after sunset during the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, the deer muzzleloader season is unlawful unless the hunter is visibly wearing a vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange. This requirement applies statewide on both public and private land.


----------



## nagster

Thanks for that. Didnt realize it was shotgun season.


----------



## Bwana

nagster said:


> Thanks for that. Didnt realize it was shotgun season.


If I'm not carrying a shotgun, I'm not wearing no stinking orange either...at least in Pa :shade:


----------



## lutzweiser

nagster said:


> I can shoot them in the sunmer yes with a damage permit
> 
> Anymore questions?


Damage permit in the city? Are the deer eating your Lilly's?


----------



## nagster

lutzweiser said:


> Damage permit in the city? Are the deer eating your Lilly's?


My wifes peach tree actually. She loves her peaches


----------



## lutzweiser

nagster said:


> Thanks for that. Didnt realize it was shotgun season.


It's youth gun season.


----------



## Bwana

nagster said:


> My wifes peach tree actually. She loves her peaches


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## nagster

lutzweiser said:


> It's youth gun season.


Thanks you. Ill hwve my orange vest next time!


----------



## chaded

Ohhhhhkaaayyyyyy. Its youth season, you need orange. Back to rut updates.......


----------



## lutzweiser

This just in. Rutting canceled because someone broke the law and didn't wear orange.


----------



## nagster

Not true. I had a tiny 4 point come in 5 minutes after two doe came through!


----------



## sd790

Central Ohio - nothing moving at all around here, not even tree rats.


----------



## Bwana

lutzweiser said:


> This just in. Rutting canceled because someone broke the law and didn't wear orange.


It's a BS law just like Pa. has, just like youth season...a BS way for guys to shoot an extra deer with a small child along for the ride.

Hope the big boys are on their feet Tuesday, heading back for some cold weather fun.


----------



## WEEGEE

seen appx. 50 deer tonight riding around .....7 bucks that I can remember ....but very few hunters out.
northern Hardin co.


----------



## Hower08

1 button buck tonight thats it


----------



## Schneeder

Had one come through at last light. Big body but too dark/far for me to tell due to me being on the opposite ridge.


----------



## z7master167

New buck on camera, showed up friday night and Saturday night. Hopefully hed a resident deer and my dad has a chance at him. Plus an 11 pt ive got on camera a bunch has showed back up but he has busted half his rack off.. last pic i got of him was on the 11th, but he was back on cam last night without his right side


----------



## irishhacker

nagster said:


> Thanks for that. Didnt realize it was shotgun season.


Yea..i help manage a metropark program where no Guns are allowed...everyone there has to wear orange during all of the gun seasons 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohiohntr

Shew....hour before quitting time the woods came alive tonight....2 bucks giving 7 does all they wanted...my daughter never got a shot off because the bucks wouldn't stand still or when they did something was in the way or too far....but man was it fun to watch!!! Wyandot Co


----------



## BowtechHunter65

dirt_diver said:


> That's funny! She's observant. I actually didn't hunt when I got married. My dad only took me and my brother rabbit hunting once. I started hunting with my wife's dad. He's from MI, but was USAF in Alaska and had cool stories about hunting moose and stuff. He got me into it. So if my wife ever complains about hunting, I tell her it's her dad's fault! Lol
> 
> Good luck today guys, give a big one a ride in your truck
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I was hunting on my wedding day, came out of the tree, got married, got dressed and my wife and I went hunting together. She is so gracious when it comes to me hunting or us hunting together.


----------



## dirt_diver

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I was hunting on my wedding day, came out of the tree, got married, got dressed and my wife and I went hunting together. She is so gracious when it comes to me hunting or us hunting together.


To be fair, my wife is very cool when it comes to hunting. Her family didn't have a lot of money growing up, so hunting meant food for dinner. Even though she's not AS poor now she is very understanding. 😉

Sounds like you've got a keeper there too. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Absolutely, blessed beyond belief...


----------



## hdrking2003

Saw a TON of does from 4:30pm on come into the alfalfa field, but unfortunately for me the closest one only came to 52 yards. I might take that shot on a perfectly calm day, but needed her about 20 yards closer on a day like today. Did see 2 smaller bucks enter the field about 5pm. They were grunting and bumping does all over the field about 100 yards in front of me. They had to check about 15 does each. Was an entertaining sit if nothing else. First sit of the year in my camo overalls, so at least I stayed warm.


----------



## Bwana

Wish I had bought 1 of those Heater body suits now, weather looks good this week tho,,,can't wait to get back at it.


----------



## BBD1984

Next week weather looks prime....didn't see any brusier posted this weekend... Wonder if everyone struck out??? Any other threads show anything....?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

BBD1984 said:


> Next week weather looks prime....didn't see any brusier posted this weekend... Wonder if everyone struck out??? Any other threads show anything....?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You gonna try to land a doe this week?


----------



## BBD1984

AmishMan007 said:


> You gonna try to land a doe this week?


That's the plan....no daylight savings kills me...time I get off work only an hour or so before dark...[emoji107] [emoji276] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgmane

Back on stand in Preble, nothing doing so far this AM.


----------



## corybrown50

Don't forget your "FIELD TAG" just in case DNR is waiting by your truck when you get out of the woods. I've heard of guys having the DNR guy helping them put the deer in the truck with them, then handing them a ticket for no TEMP TAG....thanks buddy for the help......oh wait, here's your ticket.....that would suck


----------



## corybrown50

How long does everyone wait to go back to a spot if there is a gut pile?


----------



## Buckbadger

corybrown50 said:


> How long does everyone wait to go back to a spot if there is a gut pile?


Doesn't bother the deer, but the human scent left in the area around it will.


----------



## Darkvador

corybrown50 said:


> How long does everyone wait to go back to a spot if there is a gut pile?


I don't leave gut piles. Coyotes are so bad around my place. If it's too hard to get the buck out with his guts in, I carry a garbage bag in my pack. I just bag up the guts.


----------



## PABBD

Deer were hitting the clover hard core last night. A bunch of Doe (23) with one lonely 6 point doing some scent checking. I think the Big Boys are locked on my farm. Saw a good buck breeding a doe Saturday night in the nasty wind. This week should be fantastic


----------



## Jonesy43

Was a great season for my son and I. He was able to get his first buck and I was finally able to see and shoot a buck. He still has a doe tag, so we will try to get one more for the freezer before shotgun season starts. Nothing better than spending time with him in the stand.


----------



## perrytrails

Awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## BBD1984

Jonesy43 said:


> Was a great season for my son and I. He was able to get his first buck and I was finally able to see and shoot a buck. He still has a doe tag, so we will try to get one more for the freezer before shotgun season starts. Nothing better than spending time with him in the stand.
> 
> View attachment 5100553
> View attachment 5100561


Wow...what a great experience to share with your son! Good work 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Anybody see anything tonight....looked perfect out. I'm slotted to be out tomorrow evening...forecast is showing low winds

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

BBD1984 said:


> Anybody see anything tonight....looked perfect out. I'm slotted to be out tomorrow evening...forecast is showing low winds
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think I'm gonna try tomorrow evening too. Didn't make it out tonight


----------



## bmwlife1976

BBD1984 said:


> Anybody see anything tonight....looked perfect out. I'm slotted to be out tomorrow evening...forecast is showing low winds
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sat in the box blind this evening with my boy. Seen 6 doe. 3 were being chased by a dog. Three more came out right about dark. May have been the same three from earlier. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirt_diver

Good luck tomorrow guys, I won't be out till the weekend. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

Jonesy43 said:


> Was a great season for my son and I. He was able to get his first buck and I was finally able to see and shoot a buck. He still has a doe tag, so we will try to get one more for the freezer before shotgun season starts. Nothing better than spending time with him in the stand.
> 
> View attachment 5100553
> View attachment 5100561


Congratulations, that's what it's all about! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt G

I tagged a tender doe in brown county today. I am happy to finally break my almost 3 year Ohio curse... I moved here 3 years and have come close a few times but for some reason i wasn't able to seal the deal. also had a buck step onto field edge at 715 am. Gave a doe bleat and ran away. That is my 3rd encounter with him. I know where his bed is. Thinking of sneaking into his bedroom when the wind is right.


----------



## Schneeder

Hopefully tomorrow is my last day of work for this week. Although I'm going to guess the rain will keep me out of the tree on Wednesday.


----------



## Tim/OH

Im back at work now vacation is over.....so my hunting will be limited to weekends or maybe evenings, but evenings will be tricky because by the time I leave work at 330 and get to the woods, it will be 415-430p depending on traffic....thats pushing it on time.

I am off on Thanksgiving so i will get out in the morning time, hopefully.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> Next week weather looks prime....didn't see any brusier posted this weekend... Wonder if everyone struck out??? Any other threads show anything....?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes! On Facebook Ohio deer pics page. Tons of bruisers killed by youngins this weekend. 200+ killed in I believe portage county or somewhere near there with a crossbow too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Just checked harvest numbers l,down a little over 3000 from the sametime last year.harvest numberz have been in steady decline since 2009.hopefully the deer numbers will bounce back


----------



## CarpCommander

Matt G said:


> I tagged a tender doe in brown county today. I am happy to finally break my almost 3 year Ohio curse... I moved here 3 years and have come close a few times but for some reason i wasn't able to seal the deal. also had a buck step onto field edge at 715 am. *Gave a doe bleat and ran away*. That is my 3rd encounter with him. I know where his bed is. Thinking of sneaking into his bedroom when the wind is right.


Next time you do a doe bleat, don't run away. They aren't like turkeys, they likely will not follow you. Try giving a bleat, then stick around and see what happens  



palmatedbuck04 said:


> Just checked harvest numbers l,down a little over 3000 from the sametime last year.harvest numberz have been in steady decline since 2009.hopefully the deer numbers will bounce back


Prolly them damn crosshunners sitting over korn piles whackin bogeys! 

Nah I'm right there with ya man. I drive from Marysville to Columbus down 33, nothing but FIELDS, wide open fields, and I cannot honestly tell you the last time I saw a single deer in any of those fields. Once in awhile I'll see a roadkill, but almost never a live deer. Now that I think about it, I rarely see deer in any local fields. 

The population was a bit too high in the mid to late 2000's, but damn, they (we) kinda went overboard with trimming em down. Gotta give our DNR credit though, they have limited tags every year in an attempt to bring numbers back up. A lot of states could care less.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Bundle up fellas, it's a cold one this morning. 20 here in Meigs, Co.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Jonesy43 said:


> Was a great season for my son and I. He was able to get his first buck and I was finally able to see and shoot a buck. He still has a doe tag, so we will try to get one more for the freezer before shotgun season starts. Nothing better than spending time with him in the stand.
> 
> View attachment 5100553
> View attachment 5100561


Congrats


----------



## kparrott154

Pulled out the heavy camo for today! It's just a tad chilly! I'm glad I bought hand warmers yesterday, I'm going to need them. Good luck everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mosh22

We are lucky enough to be surrounded by well over 1000 of acres of large ag fields with at least 400 of it large mature woods full of bedding, creeks etc right behind my home..We have had the fortune of being able to hunt a secluded field opening of 25 acres in this area. We have lived here for 20 years
It was set in stone that at least 8-10 deer were spotted every 48 to 72 hours right behind our house and various areas around us. I used to drink coffee out back every morning at any time of the year and watch them come out every morning and evening. Last year, sightings were dropping, this year, I have seen less than 50 sightings all year. Most of the 400 acres behind my house is strict no hunting.. Numbers are definately down, at least around my parts. 
Last night, I had a momma and 2 almost grown youngin on the move. First deer I have seen anywhere, in a week.


----------



## BBD1984

mosh22 said:


> We are lucky enough to be surrounded by well over 1000 of acres of large ag fields with at least 400 of it large mature woods full of bedding, creeks etc right behind my home..We have had the fortune of being able to hunt a secluded field opening of 25 acres in this area. We have lived here for 20 years
> It was set in stone that at least 8-10 deer were spotted every 48 to 72 hours right behind our house and various areas around us. I used to drink coffee out back every morning at any time of the year and watch them come out every morning and evening. Last year, sightings were dropping, this year, I have seen less than 50 sightings all year. Most of the 400 acres behind my house is strict no hunting.. Numbers are definately down, at least around my parts.
> Last night, I had a momma and 2 almost grown youngin on the move. First deer I have seen anywhere, in a week.


That alright.. cause Trump is going to make Hunting Great Again! Believe Me!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kparrott154

Had a big doe and 2 yearlings walk by a few minutes ago. No buck activity yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

I saw 10 or 15 Deer in cut corn fields along 23S between Circleville and Chillicothe on my way to work this morning. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

Yesterday 1ish i saw 150, 130, 125 nonstop chasing dome does in field in Newalbnany. At exact same time my covert showed one of our shooters dogging a doe southern Columbus.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

http://www.peakofohio.com/mobile/news/details.cfm?clientid=5&id=230098#.WDR0r8tOnqA

Here are the 2016 youth numbers by county.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasamafras

Thanks for posting youth numbers. I truly do believe weather was a factor this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjohnson53

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Just checked harvest numbers l,down a little over 3000 from the sametime last year.harvest numberz have been in steady decline since 2009.hopefully the deer numbers will bounce back


I used to think gun hunters that hunt in groups did a number on deer herds. We do have a discrepancy with our Nonresident licenses versus other states which has caused an even bigger spike in nonresident leases and competition on both private/public, also not sure that's really affecting the population, merely affecting resident opportunity. BUT the one thing that I've really opened my eyes and ears too lately is the sheer number of *NUISANCE (CROP DAMAGE)* permits that are being passed out like candy. Never did I imagine the stories I've been hearing across the state of 10,20,30 deer being eliminated from areas surely to appease the farmer who's "losing" crops to wildlife. Ladies and gentleman, this is what's killing our herd.

Since when did we no longer become caretakers to the wildlife we are surrounded by? When did they become a "nuisance" to hinder OUR infestation of their habitat or because they are impeading on us making $?. 

It's sickening hearing the guy who owns the vineyard accross the street, doesn't allow hunting because of the "liability" but is issued 30 deer permits, shoots them, cuts out the back straps lets the rest lay. Said I don't donate the meat because I still have to get them processed. - This particular example, is guy from Holmes County,has more money than he knows what to do with but can't pay to at least donate the meat.

I'm hearing more and more of this every year. If you want to know what the true reason for the decline in Ohio's deer population, look no further than those who have the money, who want them eliminated.


----------



## The Phantom

Let him know there are a lot of processors in the Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry program where he can donate the meat. The processor picks up the tab. The hunter doesn't pay a thing.




tjohnson53 said:


> I used to think gun hunters that hunt in groups did a number on deer herds. We do have a discrepancy with our Nonresident licenses versus other states which has caused an even bigger spike in nonresident leases and competition on both private/public, also not sure that's really affecting the population, merely affecting resident opportunity. BUT the one thing that I've really opened my eyes and ears too lately is the sheer number of *NUISANCE (CROP DAMAGE)* permits that are being passed out like candy. Never did I imagine the stories I've been hearing across the state of 10,20,30 deer being eliminated from areas surely to appease the farmer who's "losing" crops to wildlife. Ladies and gentleman, this is what's killing our herd.
> 
> Since when did we no longer become caretakers to the wildlife we are surrounded by? When did they become a "nuisance" to hinder OUR infestation of their habitat or because they are impeading on us making $?.
> 
> It's sickening hearing the guy who owns the vineyard accross the street, doesn't allow hunting because of the "liability" but is issued 30 deer permits, shoots them, cuts out the back straps lets the rest lay. Said I don't donate the meat because I still have to get them processed. - This particular example, is guy from Holmes County,has more money than he knows what to do with but can't pay to at least donate the meat.
> 
> I'm hearing more and more of this every year. If you want to know what the true reason for the decline in Ohio's deer population, look no further than those who have the money, who want them eliminated.


----------



## M.Magis

Sasamafras said:


> Thanks for posting youth numbers. I truly do believe weather was a factor this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely. Saturday’s weather couldn’t have been any worse. I seriously don’t think anyone around here even hunted Sat. 30 mph winds, sideways rain, and steadily getting colder until it was snowing later in the day. It was brutal.


----------



## BBD1984

Shifted hours today....getting off at 2:45....want to shot a doe with my new illuminocks...BAD!

Tonight has the potential of being my first kill on video!

BIG DOE DOWN

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

tjohnson53 said:


> I used to think gun hunters that hunt in groups did a number on deer herds. We do have a discrepancy with our Nonresident licenses versus other states which has caused an even bigger spike in nonresident leases and competition on both private/public, also not sure that's really affecting the population, merely affecting resident opportunity. BUT the one thing that I've really opened my eyes and ears too lately is the sheer number of *NUISANCE (CROP DAMAGE)* permits that are being passed out like candy. Never did I imagine the stories I've been hearing across the state of 10,20,30 deer being eliminated from areas surely to appease the farmer who's "losing" crops to wildlife. Ladies and gentleman, this is what's killing our herd.
> 
> Since when did we no longer become caretakers to the wildlife we are surrounded by? When did they become a "nuisance" to hinder OUR infestation of their habitat or because they are impeading on us making $?.
> 
> It's sickening hearing the guy who owns the vineyard accross the street, doesn't allow hunting because of the "liability" but is issued 30 deer permits, shoots them, cuts out the back straps lets the rest lay. Said I don't donate the meat because I still have to get them processed. - This particular example, is guy from Holmes County,has more money than he knows what to do with but can't pay to at least donate the meat.
> 
> I'm hearing more and more of this every year. If you want to know what the true reason for the decline in Ohio's deer population, look no further than those who have the money, who want them eliminated.


I agree with this. It's the DNR's way to try to keep things undercover to the average hunter. They lower tag limits for hunting season to make everyone think they are doing the right thing to let the herd rebound(and to hear less b!tching from us), when in actuality they are just passing out more "damage" permits throughout the summer to let the farmers destroy the herd in undercover manner. It all comes down to the almighty dollar for the farmer, and the state from insurance companies, etc. I have seen more and more of this in my area too in the last few years, or just became more aware of it, and most farmers will just leave them lay after killing half dozen in a night. Nothing more to them than buzzard meat. It is ridiculous some of the people that are allowed to get "damage" permits too. I hunt a farm that is allowed to use them, but they just have me and a few others hunt there during the season instead, and all they have is a few dozen trees that they have planted on that farm over the past 5-10 years. Not even fruit trees either, just regular trees. "Damage" permits handed out for deer destroying some trees......are you serious?? Lol.


----------



## Matt G

I must say I stayed in till rain stooped. Does moved around 2 followed by on 150+buck. One of my better days out. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjohnson53

hdrking2003 said:


> I agree with this. It's the DNR's way to try to keep things undercover to the average hunter. They lower tag limits for hunting season to make everyone think they are doing the right thing to let the herd rebound(and to hear less b!tching from us), when in actuality they are just passing out more "damage" permits throughout the summer to let the farmers destroy the herd in undercover manner. It all comes down to the almighty dollar for the farmer, and the state from insurance companies, etc. I have seen more and more of this in my area too in the last few years, or just became more aware of it, and most farmers will just leave them lay after killing half dozen in a night. Nothing more to them than buzzard meat. It is ridiculous some of the people that are allowed to get "damage" permits too. I hunt a farm that is allowed to use them, but they just have me and a few others hunt there during the season instead, and all they have is a few dozen trees that they have planted on that farm over the past 5-10 years. Not even fruit trees either, just regular trees. "Damage" permits handed out for deer destroying some trees......are you serious?? Lol.


I created a new thread for this topic to not hyjack the Rut thread. I included your response in that thread.


----------



## BBD1984

I personally know a farmer who has approx. 70 tillable acres and he gets 9 nuisance permits a yr. and has for several years....I feel that's a little much but if deer were eating my paycheck I'd be laying them out also. He does let people hunt however...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Nothing like getting up in your climber and all setup, to then realized you dropped your release on your way in! 

Thankfully I recovered it and am setup AGAIN! 

Rookie, rookie, rookie

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

What a gorgeous evening...!

Here nanny, nanny, nanny!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dirt_diver

BBD1984 said:


> Nothing like getting up in your climber and all setup, to then realized you dropped your release on your way in!
> 
> Thankfully I recovered it and am setup AGAIN!
> 
> Rookie, rookie, rookie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


A fellow lefty! 

Out of curiosity, whats on the business end of that arrow? I can't make it out. 

Good luck! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Nothing like getting up in your climber and all setup, to then realized you dropped your release on your way in!
> 
> Thankfully I recovered it and am setup AGAIN!
> 
> Rookie, rookie, rookie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good looking spot BBD, good luck!


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Good looking spot BBD, good luck!





dirt_diver said:


> A fellow lefty!
> 
> Out of curiosity, whats on the business end of that arrow? I can't make it out.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thanks fellas...

Shoot'n Rage Hydro's.

Just had 2 scrub bucks walk through and a 125" out 300 yds in field with several does....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

BBD1984 said:


> Nothing like getting up in your climber and all setup, to then realized you dropped your release on your way in!
> 
> Thankfully I recovered it and am setup AGAIN!
> 
> Rookie, rookie, rookie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice view for the evening BBD. What bear bow are you shootin if you dont mind me asking?

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

Took a ride this evening with the wife and seen a beast 200yds from one of my stands in a stand off with a doe right around 5:00

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

bmwlife1976 said:


> Nice view for the evening BBD. What bear bow are you shootin if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


Just an entry level Encounter. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

9 does this eve and a mink or weasel, does wasnt close enough for a shot


----------



## BBD1984

z7master167 said:


> 9 does this eve and a mink or weasel, does wasnt close enough for a shot


What about the mink? Was it in range.... Would make a good stocking stuffer.... Mink scarf 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Just check cameras tonight.... Get a look at this TANK!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter4Ever

BBD1984 said:


> Just check cameras tonight.... Get a look at this TANK!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Wow no kidding! Go get him!! Will be heading out in the morning . First time out since last Sunday. East wind and rain coming in- hope its good. Good luck to all!!


----------



## bmwlife1976

BBD1984 said:


> Just an entry level Encounter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The encounter is a smooth drawing bow. I have owned a few different bear bows. And i am a lefty as well. I prefer the single cam bows myself. If you get a chance to shoot a venue sometime buddy. You will be hooked. Especially if you like your encounter. I have been shooting the venue for a couple seasons now and i enjoy everything about it. First things first. replace the strings with a set of 60x and it will be magic. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

bmwlife1976 said:


> The encounter is a smooth drawing bow. I have owned a few different bear bows. And i am a lefty as well. I prefer the single cam bows myself. If you get a chance to shoot a venue sometime buddy. You will be hooked. Especially if you like your encounter. I have been shooting the venue for a couple seasons now and i enjoy everything about it. First things first. replace the strings with a set of 60x and it will be magic.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


O wow good deal...I'll look into that. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

BBD1984 said:


> O wow good deal...I'll look into that. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If your ever in the highland county area, shoot me a message. Your more than welcome to shoot my lefty venue anytime. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

[emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews8pt

My buddy grunted in a 193 last night and shot him with his longbow. Saw a nice 130-140" mature deer with a doe earlier in the day and saw a big buck dogging a doe on his was home last night. Plenty of activity still going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohican

Took this guy on the 11th.


----------



## Bwana

Great buck Mohican, looks like a horse...congrats


----------



## Bulian82

mathews8pt said:


> My buddy grunted in a 193 last night and shot him with his longbow. Saw a nice 130-140" mature deer with a doe earlier in the day and saw a big buck dogging a doe on his was home last night. Plenty of activity still going on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would love to see a picture of that one your buddy shot with the longbow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjohnson53

BBD1984 said:


> I personally know a farmer who has approx. 70 tillable acres and he gets 9 nuisance permits a yr. and has for several years....I feel that's a little much but if deer were eating my paycheck I'd be laying them out also. He does let people hunt however...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


There isn't 9 deer living on 70 TILLABLE acres.


----------



## The Phantom

What county? No rain in Knox yesterday, beautiful day!




Matt G said:


> I must say I stayed in till rain stooped. Does moved around 2 followed by on 150+buck. One of my better days out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Spent the last two days cutting wood with my father-in-law.

Headed out for a morning hunt in 15 minutes!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## mathews8pt

Bulian82 said:


> I would love to see a picture of that one your buddy shot with the longbow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

mathews8pt said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a horse with antlers. Great buck


----------



## BBD1984

Wow good for him! What a beauty

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

lutzweiser said:


> Thats a horse with antlers. Great buck


Wow......


----------



## AmishMan007

Rain on the forecast for Logan County. Super pink sunrise though! 
And I found this killer rainbow after I turned around after the first picture!


----------



## The Phantom

Supposed to have freezing rain changing to rain. So about 930 I got down since it had been "lightly" freezing rain. By the time I got out of the woods it had stopped.
Calling it a day and back at it Friday.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## CarpCommander

BBD1984 said:


> What a gorgeous evening...!
> 
> Here nanny, nanny, nanny!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hey brudda, where do ya hunt in Logan county? I've got a few farms I hunt near Rushsylvania and near Ben Logan school. Hard area to access but I was fortunate enough to get in many many years ago. Not as good as it was 7-8yrs ago, but I still see decent deer here and there.


----------



## PABBD

mathews8pt said:


> http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> WOW WOW WOW Congrats to the hunter


----------



## BBD1984

CarpCommander said:


> Hey brudda, where do ya hunt in Logan county? I've got a few farms I hunt near Rushsylvania and near Ben Logan school. Hard area to access but I was fortunate enough to get in many many years ago. Not as good as it was 7-8yrs ago, but I still see decent deer here and there.


I'm just west of B-town a few miles on 47...yeah outfitters are crawling ALL over the Rushsylvania area....your very fortunate to have access over...tons of farms are leased up!

You having any luck this yr? I tagged out early on a 118" 8. Had some real trophies on the tail cam all summer....just got a lil impatient

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

anyone seeing any chasing or breeding this week. I was out last Thursday and Friday the 17th and 18th and saw two good bucks chasing and another searching in Northern Licking county. My 7 year old boy missed one of the target bucks on the property a 160 class 10 point at about 40 yards. Needless to say he was devastated but he's a good trooper and now understands that that is how hunting goes sometimes. He shot his first deer a doe when he was 6 with his crossbow and has been eager to get a buck under his belt but it just hasn't worked out yet.


----------



## bmwlife1976

mathews8pt said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow what an awesome deer. So much character. Send our congrats to your buddy. Thats amazing

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

I seen 7 big toms this morning. Oh and some damn Amish with the wagon. Rode right past my vehicle to come in and cut wood 200yds from me. Needless to say i let'em have it this time. They own most of the land around me and yet they are constantly asking everyone else for wood or to hunt. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

CarpCommander said:


> Hey brudda, where do ya hunt in Logan county? I've got a few farms I hunt near Rushsylvania and near Ben Logan school. Hard area to access but I was fortunate enough to get in many many years ago. Not as good as it was 7-8yrs ago, but I still see decent deer here and there.


hey....that's my stomping grounds too....20 yrs. ago.at one time had it all from east of walnut grove to the school and beyond ...both sides of the road.
now only newts and rankards.....loved all of transippi in the fog! had almost 3k to hunt in just that area.
I still have some ground on 292 and north of rushy to hunt.....we seen one another more than likely......
rob


----------



## Tiggie_00

Mooooooooooooo Look at the horns on that steer.. Hopefully the farmer doesn't notice he is missing. 


mathews8pt said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

I don't know if you remember me posting about a buck I shot October 25th that I was never able to recover. I hit it in the shoulder. Well I've killed another buck since then but I've got good new about the first one. 

Here is a picture of him on November 8th exactly 2 weeks later. Notice he's still got the arrow in and the shoulder looks bloody








Well I just went and checked cams to see if he was possibly still alive because the last picture looked bad. Well to say the least I was surprised 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

hoytman09 said:


> I don't know if you remember me posting about a buck I shot October 25th that I was never able to recover. I hit it in the shoulder. Well I've killed another buck since then but I've got good new about the first one.
> 
> Here is a picture of him on November 8th exactly 2 weeks later. Notice he's still got the arrow in and the shoulder looks bloody
> View attachment 5110105
> 
> 
> Well I just went and checked cams to see if he was possibly still alive because the last picture looked bad. Well to say the least I was surprised
> View attachment 5110113
> 
> View attachment 5110121
> 
> View attachment 5110129
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is GOOD NEWS!! Where abouts do you hunt? The reason I ask, is I share a farm with another guy that I have never met, and the farmer said this guy went through a similar experience earlier this year. Would be a crazy coincidence, but thought I would ask. This other hunter also said that he just had a stand come up missing from this farm not long ago. I effing hate thieves!!!


----------



## PABBD

Looks all healed up.


----------



## hoytman09

hdrking2003 said:


> That is GOOD NEWS!! Where abouts do you hunt? The reason I ask, is I share a farm with another guy that I have never met, and the farmer said this guy went through a similar experience earlier this year. Would be a crazy coincidence, but thought I would ask. This other hunter also said that he just had a stand come up missing from this farm not long ago. I effing hate thieves!!!


I'm in Lorain co. And I've had no stands come up missing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Well that's good, lol. Farm I was referring to is in southern Richland county.


----------



## Regohio

BOY Deer are so tough! That Guy sure has a strong will to live!


----------



## Schneeder

Look who decided to show himself. This was Saturday during those 30mph winds. I think I know where he beds and I possibly I have one of his sheds from last year.


----------



## Regohio

schneeder said:


> look who decided to show himself. This was saturday during those 30mph winds.


nice


----------



## BBD1984

Better get him for the slug slingers do

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

BBD1984 said:


> Better get him for the slug slingers do
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Definitely trying to. This is the first time I've hunted this particular property and it is definitely testing me as a hunter. Learning as I go.


----------



## dwdwdwdw

mathews8pt said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happen to know what the circumferences are? 
Awesome buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews8pt

dwdwdwdw said:


> Happen to know what the circumferences are?
> Awesome buck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, I'm the one who rough scored it. I'm no pro but typically within an inch or 2. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwdwdwdw

I knew that left base was up there, 7.5"-Wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

dwdwdwdw said:


> Happen to know what the circumferences are?
> Awesome buck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome buck, congratulations! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews8pt

I'm in a tree with my wife this morning. She has been grinding it out and had a tough season. Haven't seen a deer yet this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

mathews8pt said:


> I'm in a tree with my wife this morning. She has been grinding it out and had a tough season. Haven't seen a deer yet this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a beauty of a morning...good luck. I'd be throwing doe bleats and doe n heat scent at them if it was me

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Scrapes are not being hit at property where I shot my buck. And cameras are dead. Day and night


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR

No movement of my property either


----------



## BBD1984

I'm getting daytime movement...but I walked prob 8 of the 12 acre woods I'm in and couldn't find a fresh scrape to place my cams on.... 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Seen 10 does yesterday evening, one came so close to screwing up lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

Happy Thanksgiving to my Ohio brothers and their families! (Out of staters too  )


----------



## Schneeder

This morning was dead for me. Granted everything that could go wrong with my entrance and setup did. lol 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hdrking2003 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my Ohio brothers and their families! (Out of staters too  )


Thanks buddy, u 2.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Sat for two hours this morning, saw four deer, all does. Smoking a duck for dinner and then back out to hunt tonight.


----------



## dduff1

Happy Turkey day to you all. Duck sounds amazing. Just the normal bird for us today. Might get out after dinner. Still dealing with 80 acres of standing corn. It's been a tough year in Tusc. For me.


----------



## Schneeder

From the sounds of it everyone is spending today making sure they can still hit the side of their barn with their shotgun.


----------



## AmishMan007

Good buddy of bbd1984 and me got this today.


----------



## Bobsfriend

Nice buck. I seen one deer today. 10:39 a heavy 8 pt nose to the ground, mouth open not even looking up for anything. Cruised by about 60, didn't call to him. He crossed 2 ridges and my 13 year old grunted him in, and whiffed. lol. Turns out his bow was shooting a foot low. And he just shot it Tuesday. Just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## fmf979

AmishMan007 said:


> Good buddy of bbd1984 and me got this today.


I knew someone was going to score big today congrats to him!


----------



## bmwlife1976

AmishMan007 said:


> Good buddy of bbd1984 and me got this today.


Now thats a fine deer right there. Alongside, arguably, the best bow fred bear has made in a very long time. The carnage. Congratulations on a great day in the woods. 


Bobsfriend said:


> Nice buck. I seen one deer today. 10:39 a heavy 8 pt nose to the ground, mouth open not even looking up for anything. Cruised by about 60, didn't call to him. He crossed 2 ridges and my 13 year old grunted him in, and whiffed. lol. Turns out his bow was shooting a foot low. And he just shot it Tuesday. Just wasn't meant to be.



Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## nagster

Heading out in 30 minutes!


----------



## irishhacker

Preble...2 does so far

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## nagster

I hvent seen deerbin the morning since opening weekend. Everything has been evening hours


----------



## tim1676

So far
2 coyotes passed through about 7:30
3 does came out to my left, good
6 more came out to my right, downwind, not good
The 6 ran the three out
Another coyote at 8:15


----------



## nagster

I was just surrounded by anrlock of turkeys


----------



## huntfish25

how is the deer movement? leaving for ohio tomorrow


----------



## Tiggie_00

Bucks follow the hot doe.. hit or miss One day I see several shooter bucks. Next zero..


----------



## Buckbadger

Right now the bucks are seeking, seeking their hiding spots for Monday.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Ugh, the dreaded gun season is upon us!


----------



## lutzweiser

Does anyone else feel bad for the deer during gun season or am I just being a little girl about it?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

lutzweiser said:


> Does anyone else feel bad for the deer during gun season or am I just being a little girl about it?


I feel bad that all those does are gonna get slaughtered when deer numbers are low already


----------



## Schneeder

lutzweiser said:


> Does anyone else feel bad for the deer during gun season or am I just being a little girl about it?


Not for mature deer. If they can outsmart us all bow season I'm sure they can outsmart the gun hunters for a week. :wink: But for the younger ones then yes.


----------



## Schneeder

Also think I am going to pull my cameras this weekend. I don't think they would get stolen but gun week brings out all kinds of people.


----------



## mosh22

While I am not an avid gun hunter I do appreciate the reduced effort it takes after spending 2 months climbing trees and I plan to take advantage of at least a day or 2.

However, I agree gun week brings out quite a few knuckleheads.

Had 1 doe at 10 yards yearling, and saw a buck just cruzing in deep cover this morning and that is all.
I feel the bed down has begun. Going back out shortly to hunt over some cut crops hoping for evening food pattern movement.


----------



## wmn2

I will be gun hunting Monday but hoping to fill my tag before then. I'm only back in Ohio for a few days. I saw a nice buck chasing last night so I think they are coming out of lockdown on our property. Hoping I can get one down in the next day or two before gun season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Schneeder said:


> Also think I am going to pull my cameras this weekend. I don't think they would get stolen but gun week brings out all kinds of people.


I do the same every year. Pull them this weekend and put em back after gun season


----------



## lutzweiser

z7master167 said:


> I do the same every year. Pull them this weekend and put em back after gun season



I pull cameras, climbing sticks, and my blinds. Had a blind stolen one year. But hey at least they were nice enough to leave my seat.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Hmm Black Friday shopping or tree stand? That was easy. Perfect afternoon out here but I jumped about 10 deer coming in. Not good.


----------



## lutzweiser

Did a little walking on a new property for next year. Lots of rubs and a few fresh scrapes. Got to see if land owner will allow me to put in some food plots. 35 acre lot with 45 acres of timber behind it. Going to hang a few cameras after the orange army is done


----------



## Tim/OH

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I feel bad that all those does are gonna get slaughtered when deer numbers are low already


 This right here....





Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Im doing the samething....pulling climbing sticks and cams this weekend.

Hopefully I can get a doe tomorrow or sunday and be done for the year.





Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Little Black Friday shopping today....anyone have either one of these...reviews online were mixed...hope they work better than the Cuddeback Ambush IR I got last BF...that thing is junk when it gets cold it seems....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

I have a stealth cam no glow that I got on sale at the beginning of the season(have to go look at the model #), and it just quit taking pics while in the field for some reason. Batteries were fresh and plenty of room on the memory card too. Was fine for the first couple weeks, then just stopped working. Was in a very good spot too, so needless to say, very disappointing.


----------



## lutzweiser

BBD1984 said:


> Little Black Friday shopping today....anyone have either one of these...reviews online were mixed...hope they work better than the Cuddeback Ambush IR I got last BF...that thing is junk when it gets cold it seems....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Heard great things about the Browning, not so good things about the Stealth Cam.


----------



## lutzweiser

Picked these up for $99. Not the greatest cameras but i have 3 of the wildgame innovations blade 3 mega pixel cameras and they seem to take great daytime and decent night pics. So I figured for that price I couldn't go wrong


----------



## BBD1984

lutzweiser said:


> Heard great things about the Browning, not so good things about the Stealth Cam.


Figures the most expensive is the worst...well I'll be putting receipts in a safe place...believe me. 

I've used a Moultrie that's prob 8+ years old...still takes awesome pics...trigger speed is a lil show though...

Was going to go back to Moultrie but every review I read was not good...not sure if their quality has went down or what....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dduff1

Schneeder said:


> Also think I am going to pull my cameras this weekend. I don't think they would get stolen but gun week brings out all kinds of people.


Agreed just pulled several stands and plan the same for a few cams


----------



## lutzweiser

BBD1984 said:


> Figures the most expensive is the worst...well I'll be putting receipts in a safe place...believe me.
> 
> I've used a Moultrie that's prob 8+ years old...still takes awesome pics...trigger speed is a lil show though...
> 
> Was going to go back to Moultrie but every review I read was not good...not sure if their quality has went down or what....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have a Moultrie IR55 that I have in my yard. Won't detect deer at 10yds but detects cars driving by at 95yds. Go figure. It's 6 years old, first camera I ever bought. SSSSSLLLLLOOOOOWWWWW trigger speed


----------



## z7master167

7k pics in 12 days and i dont see a deer ***?


----------



## mathews8pt

BBD1984 said:


> Little Black Friday shopping today....anyone have either one of these...reviews online were mixed...hope they work better than the Cuddeback Ambush IR I got last BF...that thing is junk when it gets cold it seems....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have a strike force. Been a great cam for me over the last couple seasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> Heard great things about the Browning, not so good things about the Stealth Cam.


I heard the same about the Browning.....after I bought my Stealth. Mine is the P36NG


----------



## hdrking2003

My favorite camera got stole last year and it was just a cheap 2mp WGI camera that was like 5-6 years old. Took great day, and nighttime pics!


----------



## hdrking2003

Here's another inexpensive WGI cam that did not get stolen.....yet. I may be sold on their cams, as much as I hate to admit it.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Here is pic of the buck I took in Muskingham Co. on the 4th of Nov.


----------



## BBD1984

Here is pic of the buck I took in Muskingham Co. on the 4th 

O deer me!! What a brute! Good work...there Top Gun



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

WGI cameras have really good battery life, decent trigger speed, and for $45ea I couldn't pass it up. So in 5 cameras I have $250 invested.


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> WGI cameras have really good battery life, decent trigger speed, and for $45ea I couldn't pass it up. So in 5 cameras I have $250 invested.


----------



## BBD1984

lutzweiser said:


> WGI cameras have really good battery life, decent trigger speed, and for $45ea I couldn't pass it up. So in 5 cameras I have $250 invested.


Yeah sounds like a nice setup...I'm a little concerned about the Stealth...especially since it was $20 more than the Bushnell I bought....

I may do some home trials and if results are negative just take it back....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

wow the light switch has been turned off around here.....did see my shooter last night but that was it.
tonight just 3 does and no bucks.....from an avg. of 50 to 3.....sorta feel lonesome out in the woods now.
very little in the corn fields tonight also.


----------



## hoytman09

3dn4jc said:


> Here is pic of the buck I took in Muskingham Co. on the 4th of Nov.
> View attachment 5119401


WOW!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Headed out in the morning with the PSE.
If I don't have any luck tomorrow I'll be out Monday with the bang stick.
Will probably miss THE GAME unless something shows up early.


----------



## dirt_diver

Good luck this weekend guys. Monday's forecast isn't looking so great... 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Just locked in my stand....hunting a 28 woods with a creek splitting it in half...holds lots of does....hopefully one drops in to say hi

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Headed out in the morning with the PSE.
> If I don't have any luck tomorrow I'll be out Monday with the bang stick.
> Will probably miss THE GAME unless something shows up early.


In the stand now but getting down by 9-9:30 regardless of how many does I see. Can't miss THE GAME!! O-H......


----------



## z7master167

Spike so far this morning, pretty windy


----------



## BBD1984

I-O!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

2 small does being harassed by 2 little bucks so far here in Knox County...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

I saw a white tail in the corn field as I walked out last night. That was it.


----------



## BBD1984

What a pleasant but frustrating morning...had a coyote come through early this morning 20 yds, came to full draw but wouldn't stop in preferred shooting lane. Then I had my #2 buck (haven't seen #1 all fall) broadside at 40 yds...I'm already tagged out. Then! Coyote came back was coming towards me, grab my bow, he stopped started to go back then stopped....I shot just short of him through some light brush! Grrrrr










Pic is a little grainy....but I'm guessing 130"+....

BTW....pretty sure right before pic, he just laid a new scrape and was scent checking woods for hot does still... 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Just found out this guy was taken last week. This WAS my #1 target buck this year. Not for his antler size, but just because ive had pics from him clear back to 2012.


----------



## Hunter4Ever

3dn4jc said:


> Here is pic of the buck I took in Muskingham Co. on the 4th of Nov.
> View attachment 5119401


Dang what a Tank!! Congrats


----------



## Hunter4Ever

*10 pt down*

Congrats to everyone who has gotten it done this rut and best of luck to those still hittin' it. Also best of luck to anyone looking for a hit deer- hope you find them!

Have had very limited time to hunt but took Wednesday and Friday off hoping to score before gun season. Forecast showed an East wind for Wednesday so went out wednesday morning to a spot which I want an East wind to hunt. Got set up at 6:45. Check the wind and its perfect. 7:55am spot three does moving along a gas easement to my west but they follow the easement and it takes them away from me and not into my wind. So I am watching them work off to the west and slowly turn my head back to the east into the woods and see movement not 30 yards away. Its a buck and he is slowly moving right into my shooting lanes. I get turned get my bow and I'm ready, heart pounding and in my throat. He stops, then starts walking again and I draw as his head passes behind a tree. Then he freezes and with his vitals covered and I am at full draw for what feels like five minutes. Now I'm shaking and praying he turns his head so i can let down. Finally he does and I let down. Not 3 seconds and he starts walking and I draw again as his head passes behind a tree. Then he freezes again and no shot! I need him to take just a couple more steps and I can shoot. Still at full draw and finally he takes those two steps. I am shaking but move my pin down to his chest. Now I don't command shoot, I pull through the shot. I had target panic so bad at one point I gave up hunting but with a ton of hard work kicked it and I refuse to punch a shot. So I bear down on the shot focus my pin on his chest and thinking c'mon shot go off! After what seemed like an eternity I finally get pulled through the shot. Thank God my arrow is true and I get a good shot on him. He jumps and runs off about 30 yards then walks off slowly into some brush about 60 yards away. Waited an hour and took up the trail with the help of buddy and found him right in the brush where he disappeared about 60 yards from where I shot him. Didn't score him , just thrilled to get him. He's a straight up 10. To anybody dealing with target panic you can beat it and have confidence in your shooting and it is soooo worth it!! I had one of the worst cases I have ever seen and now I can hunt with confidence- its a great feeling. Oh also, he was not grunting or chasing anything. I don't know if he had seen the does I was watching but I know he could not smell them as they were downwind of him. I did see three other bucks after this as I was trailing him and two off the side of the road around 10:30am- it seemed to be "on" Thanks for reading and good luck to all!!


----------



## AmishMan007

Hunter4Ever said:


> Congrats to everyone who has gotten it done this rut and best of luck to those still hittin' it. Also best of luck to anyone looking for a hit deer- hope you find them!
> 
> Have had very limited time to hunt but took Wednesday and Friday off hoping to score before gun season. Forecast showed an East wind for Wednesday so went out wednesday morning to a spot which I want an East wind to hunt. Got set up at 6:45. Check the wind and its perfect. 7:55am spot three does moving along a gas easement to my west but they follow the easement and it takes them away from me and not into my wind. So I am watching them work off to the west and slowly turn my head back to the east into the woods and see movement not 30 yards away. Its a buck and he is slowly moving right into my shooting lanes. I get turned get my bow and I'm ready, heart pounding and in my throat. He stops, then starts walking again and I draw as his head passes behind a tree. Then he freezes and with his vitals covered and I am at full draw for what feels like five minutes. Now I'm shaking and praying he turns his head so i can let down. Finally he does and I let down. Not 3 seconds and he starts walking and I draw again as his head passes behind a tree. Then he freezes again and no shot! I need him to take just a couple more steps and I can shoot. Still at full draw and finally he takes those two steps. I am shaking but move my pin down to his chest. Now I don't command shoot, I pull through the shot. I had target panic so bad at one point I gave up hunting but with a ton of hard work kicked it and I refuse to punch a shot. So I bear down on the shot focus my pin on his chest and thinking c'mon shot go off! After what seemed like an eternity I finally get pulled through the shot. Thank God my arrow is true and I get a good shot on him. He jumps and runs off about 30 yards then walks off slowly into some brush about 60 yards away. Waited an hour and took up the trail with the help of buddy and found him right in the brush where he disappeared about 60 yards from where I shot him. Didn't score him , just thrilled to get him. He's a straight up 10. To anybody dealing with target panic you can beat it and have confidence in your shooting and it is soooo worth it!! I had one of the worst cases I have ever seen and now I can hunt with confidence- its a great feeling. Oh also, he was not grunting or chasing anything. I don't know if he had seen the does I was watching but I know he could not smell them as they were downwind of him. I did see three other bucks after this as I was trailing him and two off the side of the road around 10:30am- it seemed to be "on" Thanks for reading and good luck to all!!


That's a great buck!!! And a great story to go along with it!!!!!


----------



## 202gwg

3dn4jc said:


> Here is pic of the buck I took in Muskingham Co. on the 4th of Nov.
> View attachment 5119401



How much did that cost ?


----------



## 3dn4jc

202gwg said:


> How much did that cost ?


The cost of a Ohio nonresident l iscense and my part of the lease.


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> Little Black Friday shopping today....anyone have either one of these...reviews online were mixed...hope they work better than the Cuddeback Ambush IR I got last BF...that thing is junk when it gets cold it seems....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Where'd you pick up that browning strike force? Good deal? That's all I run live that little cam! Great range and flash and I never miss a buck with quick trigger and I set at double rapid burst takes two pics at a time! Been looking for a couple more just trying to find a good deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Bkimbel42 said:


> Where'd you pick up that browning strike force? Good deal? That's all I run live that little cam! Great range and flash and I never miss a buck with quick trigger and I set at double rapid burst takes two pics at a time! Been looking for a couple more just trying to find a good deal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$99 Cabelas...black friday only I believe. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard932

BBD1984 said:


> Little Black Friday shopping today....anyone have either one of these...reviews online were mixed...hope they work better than the Cuddeback Ambush IR I got last BF...that thing is junk when it gets cold it seems....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have a ng42 you mite have to goto stealth cams Web site a download the firm ware to a SD card and load it on the camera. But otherwise it is a great camera great pictures awesome videos with sound. Battery life is OK not the best.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Richard932 said:


> I have a ng42 you mite have to goto stealth cams Web site a download the firm ware to a SD card and load it on the camera. But otherwise it is a great camera great pictures awesome videos with sound. Battery life is OK not the best.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


What's the firm ware do? Was there a problem?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nagster

The woods are silent and empty


----------



## BBD1984

Don't know about you're guys area but I've spent 1000's upon 1000's of hours in the woods and have only seen 2 coyotes in the woods while deer hunting over 15+ yr period....

Today I've seen 4... Unbelievable!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckbadger

BBD1984 said:


> Don't know about you're guys area but I've spent 1000's upon 1000's of hours in the woods and have only seen 2 coyotes in the woods while deer hunting over 15+ yr period....
> 
> Today I've seen 4... Unbelievable!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


One reason deer numbers are dropping, yotes are big time fawn killers.


----------



## z7master167

4 does and a spike thos eve, spike was pushing a yearling


----------



## BBD1984

I seen 1 buck, 3 does & 4 yotes. Hunted AM & PM...
Here's a pick of the buck I seen today at 40yds...in velvet and out. 










He's no monster...but I think he'd go Pope & Young.....
Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

I'm tagged out but check out this dude









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

I'm tagged out but check out this dude



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Wow! What a TANK!! Too bad he doesn't have much of a G-2 on that left side...


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 202gwg

3dn4jc said:


> The cost of a Ohio nonresident l iscense and my part of the lease.


You're not hunting with Jason anymore ?


----------



## 3dn4jc

202gwg said:


> You're not hunting with Jason anymore ?


I don't hunt with flint ridge, but I would, they have a great outfit in Ohio. Jason is a good friend of mine and makes an excellent stabilizer that I us on my bow.


----------



## The Phantom

*Licking County*

In stand from 630 AM until 530 PM.
Saw a fawn and a yearling.


----------



## clafountain2

im still at it, I'd love to see him that pic was 2 weeks ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

I hope you get him to....long time since I saw you ...hope all is well!

well set a new stand today and brushed in a ground blind....things have all but shut off here too.
drove by the farm house I hunt on, and now I know why....30 standing in a winter wheat field and no bones out there.
when by the next farm and there's a dozen, in the cut corn.....drove about a mile away and there's another 25 or so, behind this lady's house (no hunting) and still no bones....the next 28 day cycle should start about the 2nd or 3rd of Dec. right in the middle of gun season. those big boys will again be on the move, if not run by the gun groups......


----------



## Tiggie_00

Yep last couple days I saw little to zero movement


----------



## LJOHNS

Hunted all day Friday and saw zero deer. I am done.


----------



## irishhacker

6 does and a 150s 12 point in preble this morning 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## pturley

Chasing does, I had a big 10 pointer came in for some Doe-P at 3pm this afternoon in Medina County. I was only in the stand 15 minutes when he came walking in! 

Only problem is I filled my buck tag two weeks ago on a nice 8- (@ 6 yards!).


----------



## BBD1984

Pretty sure I'm not going to have to worry about my #1 being filled with lead the 1st day

That is if he's still around....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## alaskadropcamp

those are some nice looking deer


----------



## CarpCommander

WEEGEE said:


> hey....that's my stomping grounds too....20 yrs. ago.at one time had it all from east of walnut grove to the school and beyond ...both sides of the road.
> now only newts and rankards.....loved all of transippi in the fog! had almost 3k to hunt in just that area.
> I still have some ground on 292 and north of rushy to hunt.....we seen one another more than likely......
> rob


We may have? I know Denny has mentioned you a few times-him and I don't talk much anymore though...

Do you still hunt newts? I've only been there a few times this year, with nothing impressive to report. There's some giants in the area, especially from the old transippi block. I couldn't imagine having that much ground to hunt as you did back then. It really is sad how publicly and greed totally wipes out an entire county. Shoot me a PM with your number-I'll txt ya sometime. 



BBD1984 said:


> I'm just west of B-town a few miles on 47...yeah outfitters are crawling ALL over the Rushsylvania area....your very fortunate to have access over...tons of farms are leased up!
> 
> You having any luck this yr? I tagged out early on a 118" 8. Had some real trophies on the tail cam all summer....just got a lil impatient
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Haha it happens. 

My year has totally sucked. I've seen ONE lone borderline shooter on stand, but it was in Champaign county. I've got 4 shooters on this same farm but I just can't seem to cross paths with em. Frustrating! 

Lately I've seen very little activity on any farm. Some guys rave about this time of the year, but I've never had good activity the last 2wks of November. They just seem to be laying low and recovering from the rut. 

I'll stay at it until February if I must though. Hopefully a few good ones survive this next week.


----------



## clafountain2

WEEGEE said:


> I hope you get him to....long time since I saw you ...hope all is well!
> 
> well set a new stand today and brushed in a ground blind....things have all but shut off here too.
> drove by the farm house I hunt on, and now I know why....30 standing in a winter wheat field and no bones out there.
> when by the next farm and there's a dozen, in the cut corn.....drove about a mile away and there's another 25 or so, behind this lady's house (no hunting) and still no bones....the next 28 day cycle should start about the 2nd or 3rd of Dec. right in the middle of gun season. those big boys will again be on the move, if not run by the gun groups......


Thanks bud hope all is well with you too, got another day today get at them before gun season hope to see a good one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I thought I was the only one not seeing deer movement. I was seeing 10-20 daily and now I am lucky to see 2. Will be at it with stick and string all next week. Just hoping the big bucks I was seeing make it through gun season.


----------



## BBD1984

After gun season I'm going to stick all my cameras back out. Either on scrapes or on some hot doe p at several spots....that should get me a pic of what survived gun week. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> After gun season I'm going to stick all my cameras back out. Either on scrapes or on some hot doe p at several spots....that should get me a pic of what survived gun week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good idea, there is one buck I am after, all others get a pass.


----------



## BBD1984

Should see some non resident bucks...since I'm sure they'll be getting pushed around this week. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hope so....


----------



## BBD1984

So weird....I had a monster on my cam all summer and into early fall... then nothing since....hopefully he's not hanging on someone's wall I'm sure that's not totally unheard of but disappointing at minimum. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Sounds like WWIII out here this eve. Nothing like waiting till the last minute to make sure your gun is on. Its like warning shots to the deer to let em know what time of year it is, lol. Maybe they will send a doe or two in my direction.


----------



## Hower08

I agree. Sounds like a few will be hunting with AR 15s with 30 rd mags


----------



## chaded

Im about to head up to licking county for the week with my orange vest and muzzleloader. [HR][/HR]


----------



## hdrking2003

Hower08 said:


> I agree. Sounds like a few will be hunting with AR 15s with 30 rd mags


Yeah, I don't think people in this area believe in plugs either.


----------



## hdrking2003

chaded said:


> Im about to head up to licking county for the week with my orange vest and muzzleloader. [HR][/HR]


Great county to hunt, good luck!


----------



## AmishMan007

Did Ohio do away with the plug rule?


----------



## hdrking2003

AmishMan007 said:


> Did Ohio do away with the plug rule?


Not that I know of. I believe that you still have to have a plug in to limit the # of shells in your gun to 3 shells at a time.


----------



## Tim/OH

Pulled my climbing sticks and cams today....



Tim 

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## bmwlife1976

hdrking2003 said:


> Sounds like WWIII out here this eve. Nothing like waiting till the last minute to make sure your gun is on. Its like warning shots to the deer to let em know what time of year it is, lol. Maybe they will send a doe or two in my direction.


I second that. Drives me crazy. Every deer in Highland county is taking cover right now around me. Im sitting in the box blind with my wife and between 4wheelers and gun shots we will be lucky to see a squirrel. Then you here them talk about missing or wounding one and say. "I dont know how i missed. I just got it out of the closet yesterday and sighted it in". Urrrrrrrr

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

After gun season I will put my cams back out and see if there are any deer left lol.

Seen a lot of different out of state plates today.



Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## jmclfrsh

Been in the blind all day, had 4 come in right when the fellow at the bottom of our hill decided to yell at his dog. They ran off and now he's sighting in his gun.

I might as well wait until dark now, see if my feeder goes off here in a couple of minutes. 

I'm about ready to plug a squirrel I've been watching steal my corn most of the day.


----------



## 1sawtooth

When does the action pick back up normally? Been slow past 5 days. I'm in noble county. Mid December? Bucks either held up with does or recovering from the rut as another person mentioned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17ghk

One good thing about where I hunt is its all small farms and housing developments. I barley hear any shooting on opening day. I'm sorry to see archery go as I'm not much of a late season hunter.


----------



## dduff1

Last sit before the war tomorrow. One lonely die from stand. Sat over alfalfa tonight. On the 4 wheeler ride back saw quite a few in the other alfalfa field. Suppose I picked the wrong one tonight. Good luck to the deer tomorrow. Bang bang.


----------



## paarchhntr

1sawtooth said:


> When does the action pick back up normally? Been slow past 5 days. I'm in noble county. Mid December? Bucks either held up with does or recovering from the rut as another person mentioned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in noble also and just pulled cards today. Seems like mostly everything went to night time movement in the last week. Got a few nonresident bucks showed up, I figure seeking the last of the hot doe. 
Got a pretty cool sequence of pics of a nice buck breeding a doe a couple nights ago.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

AmishMan007 said:


> Did Ohio do away with the plug rule?


You don't have to have a plug anymore.. just can't have more than three in if checked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

jimmyfunk60 said:


> You don't have to have a plug anymore.. just can't have more than three in if checked
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that's true, they're just inviting people to fully load up.


----------



## Schneeder

I would say the rain all day should keep the massacre to a minimum tomorrow.


----------



## Bobsfriend

Had a buddy kill a good one this morning running a doe. This rut has been so weird, similar to 2013.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

hdrking2003 said:


> If that's true, they're just inviting people to fully load up.


They switched it the year they allowed lever action guns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

This guy was just in my front yard with 2 doe eating acorns. Saw him when I took the trash out. I hope he is smart enough to stay in the lake this week where he is protected


----------



## WEEGEE

going to the new stand I sat up yesterday....drove atv. appx 3 miles....hide it in a fence row ,got bow and before I got 5' from my ride...BOOOOOOM.... wth in another 10' and ...BOOOOOOM. nobody goes out there to site in their guns , but today was the day.
I climbed back on and just sat there. I could hear guns in every section around me.
phone call:
hi hon....yeah,I thought you went hunting.....so did I. on my way back home......what's wrong?........army is doing maneuvers today!.....see ya in a minute or two.


----------



## dirt_diver

WEEGEE said:


> going to the new stand I sat up yesterday....drove atv. appx 3 miles....hide it in a fence row ,got bow and before I got 5' from my ride...BOOOOOOM.... wth in another 10' and ...BOOOOOOM. nobody goes out there to site in their guns , but today was the day.
> I climbed back on and just sat there. I could hear guns in every section around me.
> phone call:
> hi hon....yeah,I thought you went hunting.....so did I. on my way back home......what's wrong?........army is doing maneuvers today!.....see ya in a minute or two.


Is it wrong to call them "special" forces? [emoji1] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirt_diver

Driving around Preble today I was seeing groups of does in cut bean fields at 3:45pm and again an hour later on my way home. I would say if you're looking for freezer filler, set up around the food now. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Wear orange, be safe, and good luck.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Hopefully all the bucks have found a safe place to hide for the next 7 days. I know it won't happen but I will hold out hope.


----------



## 1sawtooth

paarchhntr said:


> I'm in noble also and just pulled cards today. Seems like mostly everything went to night time movement in the last week. Got a few nonresident bucks showed up, I figure seeking the last of the hot doe.
> Got a pretty cool sequence of pics of a nice buck breeding a doe a couple nights ago.


Same here. Does it typically pick back up or stay slow rest of season?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

1sawtooth said:


> Same here. Does it typically pick back up or stay slow rest of season?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will be like early Oct...morning and evening movement only....unless it gets really cold.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowslinger148

Out bow hunting and haven't heard a single shot. Music to my ears


----------



## Hower08

Our farm is usually amazing after boom week. I almost look foreward to late season more than the rut


----------



## paarchhntr

1sawtooth said:


> Same here. Does it typically pick back up or stay slow rest of season?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems to go to the morning and evening pattern. If you have a good food source and lot of cold weather the late season can be your best option for patterning big deer.


----------



## paarchhntr

Is it really gun season? Haven't heard but maybe 8- 10 shots the entire morning.


----------



## z7master167

Haven't heard a single shot


----------



## BBD1984

z7master167 said:


> Haven't heard a single shot


Hopefully you and I are hunting the same woods

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

Years ago it was like war here. Now I only hear a few shots a day. I love it but what happened?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Only seen 1 doe so far and that was on the walk to my stand. 3 shots in succession just after first light, pretty sure from same gun. None since. Guessing warmer temps and rain coming has deer holed up somewhere. Delaware Co


----------



## BBD1984

1sawtooth said:


> Years ago it was like war here. Now I only hear a few shots a day. I love it but what happened?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deer population down and less hunters....my grandpa told me back in the 90's down in Meigs County during gun week would hear 200+ shots opening day...during the 2000's 50 if your lucky. 

I think the DNR is happy with the #'s but man I long for the days to see 20 deer in a single sit....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 17ghk

People have to work more now. Gun season isn't as big as it used to be with employers not giving the day off, and a lot less people interested in it. Also the hunting camp isn't as big as it was. Bow hunting seems to be the favorite now. A lot of farms lease the land instead of letting a bunch of people run around. More people do it for sport than actually needing the food.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Been in stand all morning. Left at 11 for an hour. Back since 12 ive heard 8 shots. Off in a distance. Twice it was the same gun firing three rounds. Im in ross cnty which is usually of fire with gun hunters. Also a buddy who loves this week has been out doing them awful deer drives. Said they have been to 4 diff. Farms and not a single deer. Thats highland county. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Heard no gunshots today.. A good steady rain is keeping the orange army back at Basecamp. 

I did hear Santa had to put one down..


----------



## z7master167

Dad missed a good one around 1030 and i shot at a yote, pulled trigger yote dropped and got back up and ran, never did find it


----------



## BBD1984

Pouring rain in Logan Co. Hide deer hide!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

I'm in Montgomery...bowhunting....deer are certainly doing a great job of hiding here

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## dirt_diver

I'll be out Thursday afternoon and Friday... Yes with the smoke pole. And yes I'll have it dialed in. The day before... Wouldn't want to deviate from the orange army standard lol

Good luck guys, stay safe! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tiggie_00 said:


> Heard no gunshots today.. A good steady rain is keeping the orange army back at Basecamp.
> 
> I did hear Santa had to put one down..


Looks more like a gnome than Santa, lol. Metal tag too, must be from a few years back.


----------



## AmishMan007

My high school would let you miss school on opening day, and let it be an excused absence!


----------



## mosh22

Heard about 20 shots all in all. Sat 7 hours today. Saw 8 does in the morning running to cover after sun up. Then 1 doe in the evening in thicket. Medina county.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Sat all day but 1 hour. Seen 0 deer in the same stand i saw 15 out of saturday. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Heard first shot at 715, last one at 535. (I was back at the house by then since it was past legal shooting light).
Heard 147 shots from 715 until 515.
Saw ZERO deer in that time.




arrowslinger148 said:


> Out bow hunting and haven't heard a single shot. Music to my ears


----------



## BBD1984

The Phantom said:


> Heard first shot at 715, last one at 535. (I was back at the house by then since it was past legal shooting light).
> Heard 147 shots from 715 until 515.
> Saw ZERO deer in that time.


O mercy me! 147 SHOTS! What county?

And to sit ALL day and not see a deer! You my friend, have a lot of mental fortitude! 

....or really love the woods

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

i called all my buddy's' tonight and i got good reports "no or little bit of shots today.
3 of them heard no shots at all.....should be some nice bucks running around next year.
it now depends on sat.


----------



## wmn2

In Lorain county we didn't hear many shots either. We always hunt gun season for the hunting camp style setting. We pushed 3 sections of woods and saw the amount of deer in 3 sections that we used to push out of 1. You can definitely tell the numbers are down. 3 deer killed today by the group. 2 does and a small 8 point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

hdrking2003 said:


> Looks more like a gnome than Santa, lol. Metal tag too, must be from a few years back.


That would be from 2011 last year they had green tags 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjohnson53

Unfortunately heard groups of 4,5 and 6 shots together today. Has to be a short-walled cartridge rifle like a .44 or .45-70. Does anyone know how DNR is handling this since you can't "plug" those?


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I was wondering about the plug issue myself.


----------



## RavinHood

No deer today and only heard 1 shotgun go off.


----------



## vtbowhntr

crazylouie said:


> I was wondering about the plug issue myself.


Clip restrictions on bolt and pump guns and lever guns you can plug the tube.


----------



## hdrking2003

AmishMan007 said:


> My high school would let you miss school on opening day, and let it be an excused absence!


Many of the schools here in Knox are closed for opening day, due to the # of call offs they would usually have.


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> O mercy me! 147 SHOTS! What county?
> 
> And to sit ALL day and not see a deer! You my friend, have a lot of mental fortitude!
> 
> ....or really love the woods
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I know Phantom hunts Knox and Licking Co's, and believe it or not,147 shots actually sounds like a slow opening day.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> I know Phantom hunts Knox and Licking Co's, and believe it or not,147 shots actually sounds like a slow opening day.


I don't doubt it....those counties are usually top 5 in kills last 10 yrs. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jk918

Saw 12 in Morgan county today, had a buck pushin 2 doe this morning grunting away, heard probably 50 shots throughout the day


----------



## The Phantom

Knox county this morning. Will hit Licking county next time.
I was surprised the first shot was so late! It's usually about 10 min before legal shooting time when I hear the first ones go off.
And it was a slow day compared to the usual opening day. Didn't hear 100 until almost 330. Usually have that by noon.


My son-in-law hunted the opposite end of Knox county and saw four deer, including the one he saw when he drove in and the one he saw when he drove out.




BBD1984 said:


> O mercy me! 147 SHOTS! What county?
> 
> And to sit ALL day and not see a deer! You my friend, have a lot of mental fortitude!
> My wife says I'm stupid! But knows I enjoy it. I figure if I can do all day sits with the bow, I can do it with the gun.
> 
> ....or really love the woods
> That too!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

Hunting the last 2 days I have found the most aggressive scrapes I have seen all year. 
I haven't seen any bucks but the scrapes have to mean the rut is still going.


----------



## mathews8pt

The Phantom said:


> Heard first shot at 715, last one at 535. (I was back at the house by then since it was past legal shooting light).
> Heard 147 shots from 715 until 515.
> Saw ZERO deer in that time.


Didn't they change legal time like last year? Use to be sunset but I was thinking they changed it to 1/2 hour after sunset like bow season. Might want to at least take a look at regs to see if I'm crazy or not. Lol

My wife was out all day. Got out of the stand and walked around for an hour and bumped a doe but passed on the shot. That's it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

Correct... Gun season shooting hours are the same as bow season now..

1/2 hour before sunrise to 1/2 after sunset..


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Little Black Friday shopping today....anyone have either one of these...reviews online were mixed...hope they work better than the Cuddeback Ambush IR I got last BF...that thing is junk when it gets cold it seems....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just fyi....for those looking to buy a trail cam...I did some testing last night in basement....didn't realize how many deer I've been missing!

My old Moultrie is awful....the Stealth Cam that I just got was almost as bad!

The Cuddeback and Browning had very good results with trigger speed and pic quality in pitch black. 

I'll be returning the Stealth Cam and retiring my Ole faithful Moultrie. 

I'm prob going to use the money from the Stealth Cam and buy 2-Moultrie A-20 minis....

Is anyone familiar with that model?











Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

They changed it a few years back.
And times listed were outside "legal shooting light".




mathews8pt said:


> Didn't they change legal time like last year? Use to be sunset but I was thinking they changed it to 1/2 hour after sunset like bow season. Might want to at least take a look at regs to see if I'm crazy or not. Lol
> 
> My wife was out all day. Got out of the stand and walked around for an hour and bumped a doe but passed on the shot. That's it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17ghk

I don't always rifle hunt but when I do I always check my watch before shooting. Not!


----------



## 1sawtooth

17ghk said:


> People have to work more now. Gun season isn't as big as it used to be with employers not giving the day off, and a lot less people interested in it. Also the hunting camp isn't as big as it was. Bow hunting seems to be the favorite now. A lot of farms lease the land instead of letting a bunch of people run around. More people do it for sport than actually needing the food.


I agree. I'm pushing 50 now and back when I started hunting in late 80's it was always like WWII during gun season here in Ohio. You couldn't count all the shots and people in orange riding up and down the roads. Man drives were the thing and people shot at anything that moved. Lol. It was something else. I for one am glad that's over though as this isn't conducive to bow hunting. Oh and my dad and I bought these hand held radios to communicate. I believe it was the GRMS frequency or something like that with roughly 10 channels. Even though we were only 200 yards apart we couldn't even talk as so many people were on them and on every channel. Then by late 90's you could use any channel you wanted. Many people stopped hunting and others started texting. This all happened in a 2 year time frame. I've been deer hunting since late 80's and of my time these are the two biggest and fastest changes I've seen in hunting. Funny to look back on now as it's so vastly different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

The Phantom said:


> They changed it a few years back.
> And times listed were outside "legal shooting light".


"Heard first shot at 715, last one at 535"

715 is legal shooting light every where in Ohio...
535 is only illegal in eastern counties by 2 minutes..


----------



## lutzweiser

I have the same Moultire IR55 that you have. And it is terrible. I watched deer walk right in front of it and not one pic. But cars driving past my house at more than 100 yards away it takes pics of. Trigger speed is like 2.8 sec which is way to long when a deer walks by. TSC has Wildgame Innovations Blade 10mp you get 2 cameras for $99. And they take nice pics and battery life is really good to. For $45 each you cant beat it.


----------



## bigpess51

I've seen very little chasing/rutting activity the past 3-4 times I hunted last week. I did tag on Sunday around 4:10pm on a 13 pt that netted 166 4/8. He was just browse feeding, heading from the timber to a crp bedding area. #1 buck on my list, pretty stoked to be done right before gun week.


----------



## BBD1984

bigpess51 said:


> I've seen very little chasing/rutting activity the past 3-4 times I hunted last week. I did tag on Sunday around 4:10pm on a 13 pt that netted 166 4/8. He was just browse feeding, heading from the timber to a crp bedding area. #1 buck on my list, pretty stoked to be done right before gun week.
> View attachment 5136601


Wow what a well executed plan! Good work to be able to target a buck and seal the deal...! 

Any words of wisdom? Sounds like you've got a pretty good strategy up your sleeve

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Awesome deer bigpress!!! In other news i just landed permission to hunt the property that my work is on. Urban/rural area should be atleast a good spot to whack a doe


----------



## AmishMan007

bigpess51 said:


> I've seen very little chasing/rutting activity the past 3-4 times I hunted last week. I did tag on Sunday around 4:10pm on a 13 pt that netted 166 4/8. He was just browse feeding, heading from the timber to a crp bedding area. #1 buck on my list, pretty stoked to be done right before gun week.
> View attachment 5136601


That's a stud


----------



## bigpess51

BBD1984 said:


> Wow what a well executed plan! Good work to be able to target a buck and seal the deal...!
> 
> Any words of wisdom? Sounds like you've got a pretty good strategy up your sleeve
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> SEAT TIME Brother! I'm over 200 HRS chasing this sucker. I'd zig, he'd zag, finally caught him on his feet at the right time. Drew on him early in November but he never gave me the shot, ended up getting him out of that exact stand 20 some days later.


----------



## BBD1984

bigpess51 said:


> BBD1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a well executed plan! Good work to be able to target a buck and seal the deal...!
> 
> Any words of wisdom? Sounds like you've got a pretty good strategy up your sleeve
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> SEAT TIME Brother! I'm over 200 HRS chasing this sucker. I'd zig, he'd zag, finally caught him on his feet at the right time. Drew on him early in November but he never gave me the shot, ended up getting him out of that exact stand 20 some days later.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have had quite a bit of land to chase him around on....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## lutzweiser

bigpess51 said:


> i've seen very little chasing/rutting activity the past 3-4 times i hunted last week. I did tag on sunday around 4:10pm on a 13 pt that netted 166 4/8. He was just browse feeding, heading from the timber to a crp bedding area. #1 buck on my list, pretty stoked to be done right before gun week.
> View attachment 5136601


stud!!!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

BBD1984 said:


> Just fyi....for those looking to buy a trail cam...I did some testing last night in basement....didn't realize how many deer I've been missing!
> 
> My old Moultrie is awful....the Stealth Cam that I just got was almost as bad!
> 
> The Cuddeback and Browning had very good results with trigger speed and pic quality in pitch black.
> 
> I'll be returning the Stealth Cam and retiring my Ole faithful Moultrie.
> 
> I'm prob going to use the money from the Stealth Cam and buy 2-Moultrie A-20 minis....
> 
> Is anyone familiar with that model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Historically I've been very happy with Moultrie but this year bought two new cams and they have taken pics less than 50% of the time. I determined this after watching deer in front of my cam from the stand then checking the card and no pics taken. Unfortunately this has happened multiple times and the cams are just a couple months old. Very disappointed and have boxes but no longer have the Cabellas receipt so doubt there's anything I can do. Now I have cam's but no confidence. What a waste.


----------



## bigpess51

BBD1984 said:


> bigpess51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have had quite a bit of land to chase him around on....
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> Not really! 140 Acres. Small tracts can work just fine if you know how to hunt them properly.
Click to expand...


----------



## BBD1984

crazylouie said:


> Historically I've been very happy with Moultrie but this year bought two new cams and they have taken pics less than 50% of the time. I determined this after watching deer in front of my cam from the stand then checking the card and no pics taken. Unfortunately this has happened multiple times and the cams are just a couple months old. Very disappointed and have boxes but no longer have the Cabellas receipt so doubt there's anything I can do. Now I have cam's but no confidence. What a waste.


Which model are you talking about?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## onlyaspike

bigpess51 said:


> I've seen very little chasing/rutting activity the past 3-4 times I hunted last week. I did tag on Sunday around 4:10pm on a 13 pt that netted 166 4/8. He was just browse feeding, heading from the timber to a crp bedding area. #1 buck on my list, pretty stoked to be done right before gun week.
> View attachment 5136601


Wow....what a buck !!!! Congratulations! !!!


----------



## BBD1984

What County Bigpess51?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dirt_diver

I've got a Moultrie A5 and if not placed facing north or south it takes tons of pics. Like hundreds of pics of the wind blowing weeds or the shadows moving. It's an insane amount of pics. I haven't noticed it missing anything, I've got several shots of deer on the move. Of course I'm not out there watching the camera either. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

dirt_diver said:


> I've got a Moultrie A5 and if not placed facing north or south it takes tons of pics. Like hundreds of pics of the wind blowing weeds or the shadows moving. It's an insane amount of pics. I haven't noticed it missing anything, I've got several shots of deer on the move. Of course I'm not out there watching the camera either.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the insight. I think I'm going to pick up 2 tonight 
Suiting up and already thinking of next year!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

BBD1984 said:


> Which model are you talking about?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


M-888i


----------



## dirt_diver

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks for the insight. I think I'm going to pick up 2 tonight
> Suiting up and already thinking of next year!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah you can get em on the cheap now. Hope it works out for you. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

I do t know if they are any good or not but I bought two of these primos cams. There on sale for 60 and have a 30 dollar mail in rebate so you get them for 30. Anyone else used these ever?

http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p...glow-trail-camera-–10-mp/16posuprfcm112mpgtch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Bulian82 said:


> I do t know if they are any good or not but I bought two of these primos cams. There on sale for 60 and have a 30 dollar mail in rebate so you get them for 30. Anyone else used these ever?
> 
> http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p...glow-trail-camera-–10-mp/16posuprfcm112mpgtch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I seen those....do some "in-house" testing and let us know the results. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dirt_diver

A good resource that does reviews is trailcampro.com if you are looking for information on a specific cam. I will check their ratings when I'm looking for a new cam and see what I can afford. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

dirt_diver said:


> A good resource that does reviews is trailcampro.com if you are looking for information on a specific cam. I will check their ratings when I'm looking for a new cam and see what I can afford.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Ty I just figured for 30 bucks it would be hard to beat. I've had some success with primos cams in the past for some places that people may or may not come through


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

bigpess51 said:


> I've seen very little chasing/rutting activity the past 3-4 times I hunted last week. I did tag on Sunday around 4:10pm on a 13 pt that netted 166 4/8. He was just browse feeding, heading from the timber to a crp bedding area. #1 buck on my list, pretty stoked to be done right before gun week.
> View attachment 5136601


Wow, I'd be stoked too......regardless of when I put a biggin like that down! Way to stay at it too. Not an easy feat to put that much time in the stand. Congrats, you've definitely earned it! Now time for me to find a job that will allow me to do that, lol.


----------



## WEEGEE

back to thread::::::: has anybody seen a big buck killed with gun yet?
i drove 40 miles today all back roads and saw very few trucks out parked. only 2 orange bodies in the woods.
call every body and all i heard was no shots or saw no hunters.
i went by the local convenience store and no orange army was there....very unusual.

did see some deer out feeding, in the farms that no hunting is allowed.
soon as the farmer turns the corn fields under i'll be watching the oaks, in the mature woods.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Shoooter!



bigpess51 said:


> I've seen very little chasing/rutting activity the past 3-4 times I hunted last week. I did tag on Sunday around 4:10pm on a 13 pt that netted 166 4/8. He was just browse feeding, heading from the timber to a crp bedding area. #1 buck on my list, pretty stoked to be done right before gun week.
> View attachment 5136601


----------



## BBD1984

Getting ready to check them out...55.99/ea plus you can use a 20 off 100!! At Dicks Sporting Goods. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

WEEGEE said:


> back to thread::::::: has anybody seen a big buck killed with gun yet?
> i drove 40 miles today all back roads and saw very few trucks out parked. only 2 orange bodies in the woods.
> call every body and all i heard was no shots or saw no hunters.
> i went by the local convenience store and no orange army was there....very unusual.
> 
> did see some deer out feeding, in the farms that no hunting is allowed.
> soon as the farmer turns the corn fields under i'll be watching the oaks, in the mature woods.


I almost watched one take a dirt nap this evening. Ill give you to long version on this whole deal. I spent the entire 2nd week of November trying to put a buddy of mine on a nice buck only to watch him miss with his bow at 20yds. All i herd was if he would have had his gun, it Would have been different. So i felt bad that he didnt get one and agreed to take him back out gun week to some of my best spots. After sitting all day yesterday freezing my tail off in the ridiculous winds and not seeing a single deer i elected to sleep in this morning because the weather man said it was gonna be windy again all day up until the last couple hrs of light. Of course i wake up and the wind was calm. Missed that one. So we went back out this evening and sat in one of my box blinds. I decided to sit with him just so i could film, if something did actually show up. Right at last shooting light a big buck walks right in front of us and starts feeding at 25yds. Here he sits with his damn gun and a super nice buck at 25 yds, camera rolling. And he misses. Shoots right over him. Now he says its because he always hunts from the ground. And that being in a tree or the box blind makes him miss. I was so darn mad i could spit. All he said was "oh well" . oh well, i spent countless hours trying to put this dude on a mature buck and he screws it twice and all he says is oh well. All the days i could have slept in. Oh well. Urrrrrrrrrr. Like i said originally, i almost watched one take a dirt nap today. On a good note. The big boy lived to hopefully be harvested by a bow hunter next year. But def. Not from my box blind. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

bmwlife1976 said:


> I almost watched one take a dirt nap this evening. Ill give you to long version on this whole deal. I spent the entire 2nd week of November trying to put a buddy of mine on a nice buck only to watch him miss with his bow at 20yds. All i herd was if he would have had his gun, it Would have been different. So i felt bad that he didnt get one and agreed to take him back out gun week to some of my best spots. After sitting all day yesterday freezing my tail off in the ridiculous winds and not seeing a single deer i elected to sleep in this morning because the weather man said it was gonna be windy again all day up until the last couple hrs of light. Of course i wake up and the wind was calm. Missed that one. So we went back out this evening and sat in one of my box blinds. I decided to sit with him just so i could film, if something did actually show up. Right at last shooting light a big buck walks right in front of us and starts feeding at 25yds. Here he sits with his damn gun and a super nice buck at 25 yds, camera rolling. And he misses. Shoots right over him. Now he says its because he always hunts from the ground. And that being in a tree or the box blind makes him miss. I was so darn mad i could spit. All he said was "oh well" . oh well, i spent countless hours trying to put this dude on a mature buck and he screws it twice and all he says is oh well. All the days i could have slept in. Oh well. Urrrrrrrrrr. Like i said originally, i almost watched one take a dirt nap today. On a good note. The big boy lived to hopefully be harvested by a bow hunter next year. But def. Not from my box blind.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


Dang really well at least you tried bro....some people just dont get it smh.

I wish I had a friend that would put me on a buck....maybe I wouldn't have went 11 yrs without killing one lol.....you are a good friend regardless if he appreciate you trying to get him a buck.




Tim

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## dirt_diver

Tim/OH said:


> Dang really well at least you tried bro....some people just dont get it smh.
> 
> I wish I had a friend that would put me on a buck....maybe I wouldn't have went 11 yrs without killing one lol.....you are a good friend regardless if he appreciate you trying to get him a buck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Agreed. Good guy here. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

wow....i'll be your friend and i'll video and you shoot them......
this box blind, do you get pizza hut to deliver there?:smile:


----------



## mosh22

WEEGEE said:


> back to thread::::::: has anybody seen a big buck killed with gun yet?
> i drove 40 miles today all back roads and saw very few trucks out parked. only 2 orange bodies in the woods.
> call every body and all i heard was no shots or saw no hunters.
> i went by the local convenience store and no orange army was there....very unusual.
> 
> did see some deer out feeding, in the farms that no hunting is allowed.
> soon as the farmer turns the corn fields under i'll be watching the oaks, in the mature woods.


This was just yesterday morning at our local processor. Wayne county..They are dropping like flys in my neck of the woods.


----------



## bmwlife1976

WEEGEE said:


> wow....i'll be your friend and i'll video and you shoot them......
> this box blind, do you get pizza hut to deliver there?[emoji2]


We prb. Could if you wanted. Lol

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Getting ready to check them out...55.99/ea plus you can use a 20 off 100!! At Dicks Sporting Goods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Tested cams last night...a bit blurry when moving dark and in low light. 
Trigger time is really good for the price....shouldn't have to worry about missing anything, just might not know what it is. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Pretty warm yesterday. Hope they got them cooled down quick.

Do they tag the deer to make sure you get your own meat back?







mosh22 said:


> This was just yesterday morning at our local processor. Wayne county..They are dropping like flys in my neck of the woods.


----------



## mosh22

The Phantom said:


> Pretty warm yesterday. Hope they got them cooled down quick.
> 
> Do they tag the deer to make sure you get your own meat back?


Yeah, they have key tags that are attached to the deer with your name and tag number from the DNR. They do good work at a good price. The ODNR usually has a officer on hand to make sure everything is legit and take samples for disease. Those guys will work 24-7 in a situation like that to get it all processed in a timely fashion. It is the biggest single stack I have ever seen there in 20 years.


----------



## BBD1984

Any big horns on any of those... ?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mosh22

BBD1984 said:


> Any big horns on any of those... ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Probably a few 120 class which is a "normal" decent size buck in these parts. There is a ton of pressure here, so not many get to be bruisers, although there are a few freaks running around but they seldom get spotted in daylight.


----------



## BBD1984

http://www.peakofohio.com/mobile/news/details.cfm?clientid=5&id=230639#.WD77RMtOnqA

Gun #'s down 4k after 1st day. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Seeing my county's number so low makes me wonder if the numbers are low here or just not many people out in mine.


----------



## BBD1984

New check in system....prob only every 3rd deer gets checked in

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tOSU

BBD1984 said:


> New check in system....prob only every 3rd deer gets checked in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If your too lazy to call in your deer, you are too lazy to drive to a check-in station. Check-in system has nothing to do with deer numbers.


----------



## BBD1984

You might be right as far as not checking one in....but it sure makes it convenient for me to have my 90 yr grandma to check one in from across the state [emoji107] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis

BBD1984 said:


> You might be right as far as not checking one in....but it sure makes it convenient for me to have my 90 yr grandma to check one in from across the state [emoji107]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That’s not what you said, you said “prob only every 3rd deer gets checked”. If grandma checks in your deer, it’s still checked in.

And it was new 5 years ago. But never let common sense get in the way of a good conspiracy theory.


----------



## onlyaspike

tOSU said:


> If your too lazy to call in your deer, you are too lazy to drive to a check-in station. Check-in system has nothing to do with deer numbers.


I don't think he was accusing people of being lazy....just dishonest....


----------



## tOSU

onlyaspike said:


> I don't think he was accusing people of being lazy....just dishonest....


you can substitute any word in there, if they are not checking them now, they certainly weren't doing it before


----------



## 17ghk

Screw those check stations they were a pain in the butt. I'll take the new way anyday.


----------



## Hower08

17ghk said:


> Screw those check stations they were a pain in the butt. I'll take the new way anyday.


I agree they were a pain sometimes espescially if it was late at night and none open. But man i miss the metal tags. Atleast then even when you shot a doe you had something to show for it


----------



## Schneeder

Hower08 said:


> I agree they were a pain sometimes espescially if it was late at night and none open. But man i miss the metal tags. Atleast then even when you shot a doe you had something to show for it


I have something to show for any deer I take. It's called back straps. :tongue:


----------



## ohiobucks

Feels like early bow season instead of the middle of shotgun week...


----------



## Hower08

Schneedee i also keep a feeezer full of meat but its nice to have the metal tags instead of a piece of computer paper that will just be lost or thrown away


----------



## BBD1984

ohiobucks said:


> Feels like early bow season instead of the middle of shotgun week...


[emoji106] Sweet setup

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Agreed, the metal tags were nice. Nostalgia maybe. They just look right on the deer up on the wall. Finding a check in station at 10pm - not so nice.


----------



## medicsnoke

Had a client in for gun season and he smoked a good one that has been frequenting my food plot for the last week. Scored 154''
upload picturehosting images


----------



## Hower08

2 bucks 2 does tonight. Both bucks small. The one was on a mission marched down field edge i would imagine a doe was at the other end. The other buck and both does that i seen were just feeding normally


----------



## luckyhunter

crazylouie said:


> Agreed, the metal tags were nice. Nostalgia maybe. They just look right on the deer up on the wall. Finding a check in station at 10pm - not so nice.


Man thats right...I love seeing the deer on the wall with the metal tags...Have a few from Nebraska and Ohio and love those metal tags. Theres just something to me that screams mid west deer about a metal tag. In N.C. we just been punching paper for years, Of course the majority of our deer are not metal tag worthy LOL.


----------



## 17ghk

Hower08 said:


> I agree they were a pain sometimes espescially if it was late at night and none open. But man i miss the metal tags. Atleast then even when you shot a doe you had something to show for it


I agree on the metal tags. I like seeing them on my deer racks. I like it better when there were more gun hunters and less bow hunters.


----------



## Bulian82

I wonder how many states still use the metal tags 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

medicsnoke said:


> Had a client in for gun season and he smoked a good one that has been frequenting my food plot for the last week. Scored 154''
> upload picturehosting images


How much to be a client next yr

Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

Finally getting a drop in temperature tomorrow morning!


----------



## The Phantom

*Licking County Wednesday*


Didn't get there until 11:30.
Heard five shots across the road before I finished getting my orange on.
Saw two fawns (or the same one twice) at 1:00 and 2:00.
Saw a small 8 point a little after 5.

Hope to be there by 6:30 today. Will hunt field edge from the ground, (no blind).


----------



## AmishMan007

The Phantom said:


> Didn't get there until 11:30.
> Heard five shots across the road before I finished getting my orange on.
> Saw two fawns (or the same one twice) at 1:00 and 2:00.
> Saw a small 8 point a little after 5.
> 
> Hope to be there by 6:30 today. Will hunt field edge from the ground, (no blind).


What county?


----------



## BBD1984

Just shifted my hours for work Friday...will be joining the ranks of the orange army with my 12ga. Death Stick in hand BOOM!










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

BBD1984 said:


> medicsnoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a client in for gun season and he smoked a good one that has been frequenting my food plot for the last week. Scored 154''
> upload picturehosting images
> 
> 
> 
> How much to be a client next yr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Check out booners acres website. The one outfitter I would recommend based on what I know. Haven't hunted with him but know the area well and Corey is making his place a buck factory.


----------



## kparrott154

Only 2 shots so far in Perry county, zero deer spotted so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetail3131

Must not be much going on today no reports


----------



## WEEGEE

saw more hunters today than on the 1st day.........no deer....can't wait to get my bow in hand again!


----------



## The Phantom

Posted at top ..Licking.
Was there again all day today, different spot on same farm. Saw a yearling and a nice buck at 5PM.
But did have a nice hail/sleet/freezing rain/snow shower from 7-715 AM.:smow:



AmishMan007 said:


> What county?


----------



## AmishMan007

The Phantom said:


> Posted at top ..Licking.
> Was there again all day today, different spot on same farm. Saw a yearling and a nice buck at 5PM.
> But did have a nice hail/sleet/freezing rain/snow shower from 7-715 AM.:smow:


Ok. Cool. 
I was out for about 2.5 hours tonight. Probably seen close to 15 deer. One decent buck at last light. Couldn't get him to come in though.


----------



## BBD1984

Need the forums help on this one...

Thinking late season strategy....does anyone here hunt on a feeder? I'm guessing the colder the temps the more beneficial they are, same as food plots. 

I keep reading stories about these big name hunters who kill monster bucks every year and they say late season is their favorite and best time to put down a hog....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Need the forums help on this one...
> 
> Thinking late season strategy....does anyone here hunt on a feeder? I'm guessing the colder the temps the more beneficial they are, same as food plots.
> 
> I keep reading stories about these big name hunters who kill monster bucks every year and they say late season is their favorite and best time to put down a hog....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Didn't you already tag a buck?


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Didn't you already tag a buck?


I did but...I'm working on building my arsenal for next yr....might pick up a feeder....plus I've been reading about food plots...really don't have the equipment to do that....unless I pay the farmer to leave crops up. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> I did but...I'm working on building my arsenal for next yr....might pick up a feeder....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well seeing a couple pics that you posted earlier this year, it looks like you have at least one pretty prime spot on the edge of a big ol ag field. I would say that would be just as good, if not better, than what a feeder would do for you in the late season. But then again, maybe I just don't like feeders.


----------



## hdrking2003

I would think the "natural" food source would attract more big bucks than an implemented food source like a feeder. They aren't stupid, lol.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

hdrking2003 said:


> But then again, maybe I just don't like feeders.


One of my favorite guys on AT,a true sportsman!


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> One of my favorite guys on AT,a true sportsman!


Awwwww, Palm.....:hug:

Lol. Cheers brother:cheers:


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> I did but...I'm working on building my arsenal for next yr....might pick up a feeder....plus I've been reading about food plots...really don't have the equipment to do that....unless I pay the farmer to leave crops up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Holy post edit Batman!! Lol.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Holy post edit Batman!! Lol.


Yeah kinda slid that in on ya there pal.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Yeah kinda slid that in on ya there pal.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


hahahaha:set1_applaud::high5:


----------



## lutzweiser

BBD1984 said:


> Need the forums help on this one...
> 
> Thinking late season strategy....does anyone here hunt on a feeder? I'm guessing the colder the temps the more beneficial they are, same as food plots.
> 
> I keep reading stories about these big name hunters who kill monster bucks every year and they say late season is their favorite and best time to put down a hog....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I don't hunt over a feeder. But late season when food is scarce I have a lockable garbage can that holds 200lbs of what ever you want to put in it. I place in dead center of the property and put a mixture of corn and deer pellets from TSC in it. Try and catch the going to abd from it. I've had pic of 10-15 deer at it at one time.


----------



## BBD1984

I'm seriously considering paying farmer to leave 1/2 acre of corn up next yr, just in case my tag makes it into late season. Plus great doe bait. 

Of course like many of us here, my dream would be to own enough land/woods to put in a plot or two 

I'm just blown away by how many successful hunters prefer late season hunting. Especially when the mercury drops. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> I'm seriously considering paying farmer to leave 1/2 acre of corn up next yr, just in case my tag makes it into late season. Plus great doe bait.
> 
> Of course like many of us here, my dream would be to own enough land/woods to put in a plot or two
> 
> I'm just blown away by how many successful hunters prefer late season hunting. Especially when the mercury drops.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just like patterning the early season. Food, water, bed......repeat. But yes, you're right, the cold weather can make that happen earlier in the day, and more often.


----------



## fmf979

A friend and me went together and bought an acre of corn this year and its gone already. Didnt even make second gun let alone january like I was hoping. 
That didnt work!


----------



## Hower08

Late season is without a doubt my favorite time to hunt. Yes the rut and early season is fun. But when you shoot a deer with highs at or below zero. Nothing like it!!


----------



## fmf979

I double lunged a doe in January one time it was so cold I had a hard time with the blood trail at first because as it sprayed out the blood froze into red crystals in the air and fell thru the snow.
Didnt need the trail tho cause the doe dropped in sight.


----------



## 1sawtooth

What's best way to hunt them in January?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

1sawtooth said:


> What's best way to hunt them in January?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With a bow


----------



## 1sawtooth

z7master167 said:


> With a bow


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

4th bow kill coyote went down tonight. I don't believe it but it was 52 yard shot.. lol


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> 4th bow kill coyote went down tonight. I don't believe it but it was 52 yard shot.. lol


Pic???

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

1sawtooth said:


> What's best way to hunt them in January?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Find a good food source beans corn alfalfa etc..


----------



## Tiggie_00

No pic yet.. I was tracking and heard him growling and choking going down so I will go back in tomorrow to get him out. I believe is was a neck shot. 52yds lol I and just glad I stuck him.



BBD1984 said:


> Pic???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Anybody wear these? Just got them for tomorrow...going to be doing some walking to stand... don't want to sweat too terrible. I'm pretty cold blooded, so I might put another layer on also.. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews8pt

Food should be the best place to hunt when it gets cold. It can be tough to get in and out without spooking deer though. They tend to bed close to food so you have to be careful with your approach. Last year we left 1.2 acres of beans and with the warmer then normal dec/Jan we had a ton of beans left. This year I planted turnips/ radishes and oats into the green beans in mid august. They did ok in the more open area of beans and we decided to only leave about .5 acres this year. It has to get cold and have a little snow for deer to really hit this field it seems. 

Luckily the rest of the 1.4 acre field has been planted in winter wheat this year. Should be a great attractant once it gets cold! 

We left the beans up on the west side of the field since the wind is predominantly out of the west and since the deer mainly come from the north. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

mathews8pt said:


> Food should be the best place to hunt when it gets cold. It can be tough to get in and out without spooking deer though. They tend to bed close to food so you have to be careful with your approach. Last year we left 1.2 acres of beans and with the warmer then normal dec/Jan we had a ton of beans left. This year I planted turnips/ radishes and oats into the green beans in mid august. They did ok in the more open area of beans and we decided to only leave about .5 acres this year. It has to get cold and have a little snow for deer to really hit this field it seems.
> 
> Luckily the rest of the 1.4 acre field has been planted in winter wheat this year. Should be a great attractant once it gets cold!
> 
> We left the beans up on the west side of the field since the wind is predominantly out of the west and since the deer mainly come from the north.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow great information....what all do you have hanging on the wall? Curious what the results have been with those types of resources. 

Also, great read in this month's field and stream about late season bucks. Guy from Kansas has killed 8-boone & Crockett (grossed) and he said the same thing. Said he's waited in the stand until mid night before to avoid busting deer out of a plot. Dury brothers have used WHO owl call to push deer out....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

z7master167 said:


> With a bow


Amen!


----------



## mathews8pt

BBD1984 said:


> Wow great information....what all do you have hanging on the wall? Curious what the results have been with those types of resources.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Haha, I'm no pro and the property we have isn't that great honestly. It use to be pretty good but the neighboring property use to have about 50-60 acres of CRP and now it's all open field. Makes a big difference. 

Last year when we had standing beans this guy decided to call the place home late season. 










He was coming to the field right after dark and my wife was hunting hard for him. We had colder weather coming and it was looking good for her but when we checked the camera we had a surprise. It was the first week of January. 



















She had him in the field a half dozen times after he shed, of course. Never found his sheds though. 

Then this summer we put corn out on the edge of the field to get as many pics as we could of the local deer and he was definitely living there all year now. 










My wife hunts this little piece of private ground and I mainly hunt public because I don't want to over pressure this place. She hunts just as hard as anyone I know. Nov 6th of this year I went and hung a stand for her midday and ended up hunting one of her normal stands. I killed him about 10 min before dark. Not in the field with all of our food but less then 100 yards from it. 










I think that field was definitely a factor in keeping this guy around year round. That and keeping pressure to a minimum. 

The 1.2 acres we had 2 years ago cost me ~$550 if I remember right. This year I'm not even sure what I owe the farmer yet, but since he is now my brother in law it's not a huge issue. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

mathews8pt said:


> Haha, I'm no pro and the property we have isn't that great honestly. It use to be pretty good but the neighboring property use to have about 50-60 acres of CRP and now it's all open field. Makes a big difference.
> 
> Last year when we had standing beans this guy decided to call the place home late season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was coming to the field right after dark and my wife was hunting hard for him. We had colder weather coming and it was looking good for her but when we checked the camera we had a surprise. It was the first week of January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had him in the field a half dozen times after he shed, of course. Never found his sheds though.
> 
> Then this summer we put corn out on the edge of the field to get as many pics as we could of the local deer and he was definitely living there all year now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife hunts this little piece of private ground and I mainly hunt public because I don't want to over pressure this place. She hunts just as hard as anyone I know. Nov 6th of this year I went and hung a stand for her midday and ended up hunting one of her normal stands. I killed him about 10 min before dark. Not in the field with all of our food but less then 100 yards from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that field was definitely a factor in keeping this guy around year round. That and keeping pressure to a minimum.
> 
> The 1.2 acres we had 2 years ago cost me ~$550 if I remember right. This year I'm not even sure what I owe the farmer yet, but since he is now my brother in law it's not a huge issue. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! what an awesome story! Good work 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews8pt

BBD1984 said:


> Wow! what an awesome story! Good work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks. Didn't mean to make it so long but figured it tied into late season hunting even though we killed him this year. 

If he wouldn't have shed early my wife would have surely killed him last year over those beans. That was the ONLY reason that deer was around late season. Normally this place is void of deer late in the season. 

It was pretty cool watching the camera last year on those beans. About 2-3 days into a real cold snap with some snow coverage we would have about twice as many deer on the camera and most we had never seen before. As soon as it would melt the snow and warm up they would disappear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

mathews8pt said:


> Thanks. Didn't mean to make it so long but figured it tied into late season hunting even though we killed him this year.
> 
> If he wouldn't have shed early my wife would have surely killed him last year over those beans. That was the ONLY reason that deer was around late season. Normally this place is void of deer late in the season.
> 
> It was pretty cool watching the camera last year on those beans. About 2-3 days into a real cold snap with some snow coverage we would have about twice as many deer on the camera and most we had never seen before. As soon as it would melt the snow and warm up they would disappear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great buck!


----------



## jimmyfunk60

BBD1984 said:


> I'm seriously considering paying farmer to leave 1/2 acre of corn up next yr, just in case my tag makes it into late season. Plus great doe bait.
> 
> Of course like many of us here, my dream would be to own enough land/woods to put in a plot or two
> 
> I'm just blown away by how many successful hunters prefer late season hunting. Especially when the mercury drops.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I've always heard it's better to take a brush hog over standing corn to make them browse it. When brush hog hits corn it bust up kernels and makes the half acre or acre last longer.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

I love late season! I have a place that has owls and I know when one hoots the deer will show 5-10 minutes after.... It's like an alarm clock, wake up.... Here comes some fun:sunglasses:


----------



## BBD1984

Up and At'em tis morning with Death Stick in hand....! Pretty sure Gun Hunter is an old Indian word for bad Bow Hunter...lol!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

I'm headed to the stand myself, Halon in hand!


----------



## BBD1984

Got blowed at coming in. Moved my climber to another tree and cut off a branch...but not to sweaty with the UA 4.0. Now just sitting in pitch black, listening to what sounds like deer walking around nice calm NNW wind.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

First Saturday of gun season and not a single shot yet. ..seems odd for darke county 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

20 shots heard so far.....and 6 of of em are from one gun on a neighboring property. 3 in a row..... reload.....3 more in a row. Either all the deer are over there or he's a terrible shot!


----------



## hdrking2003

Forgot to mention....bow in hand this morning. Might let my Mossberg eat on the open range at another farm this afternoon, but it doesn't really increase my odds on this farm. Plus, who on here doesn't prefer their bow anyway? I mean cmon maaaaaaaan!!


----------



## BBD1984

Hate the feeling of thinking you just wacked a nanny...to find out it was a button buck










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

Congrats 1984!

8:15 and still not a single shot heard in darke county 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Hate the feeling of thinking you just wacked a nanny...to find out it was a button buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Dam, he looks like he woulda been a giant if he woulda had about 5 more years. Couldn't see the buttons thru the scope? Lol. Nice shot at least.


----------



## medicsnoke

BBD1984 said:


> Hate the feeling of thinking you just wacked a nanny...to find out it was a button buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Always consider a small in size, lone deer a button buck until proven otherwise


----------



## BBD1984

medicsnoke said:


> Always consider a small in size, lone deer a button buck until proven otherwise


Yup. Ever learning. Although, I had some time to size "it" up and honestly, I couldn't see the bumps and this deer was very wise. Reminded me of many of my other encounters with mature does. Bobbing of the head, nose up licking it...I had the wind on him...got within 10 yds and ran out to 75 then stopped. Lesson learned, I guess. Thanks for the insight though

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hunted with the Bowtech in hand this morning, didn't see anything, heard 6 shots way off. Back in stand tonight after hanging some Christmas lights and buying our tree and digging the hole for planting the tree after Christmas. GL all and be safe. Meigs County.


----------



## PABBD

Rather depressing last couple of days. The orange army was out in full force on the farm I hunt in Carroll county. I am thankful for the permission to hunt for free but might be time to lease. I left early because it was crazy and I felt unsafe. Fingers crossed that the deer go in their holes until late season. 

Good luck


----------



## BBD1984

If you look at my threads from all summer and fall...I was tracking a brute. He was my #1 and was hiding on adjacent property...he quit showing up on my cams after season started. 

Guy who hunts next farm over got him tonight....

Man I'm totally bummed! Was hoping he would have found a good hiding place....that hurts. 



















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Weird how the mass of the lower main beam stayed the same but the tines shrank down to 1/4 size.


----------



## cnedeer12

In other news, only 9.5 more hours of gun season. Woo hoo!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dduff1

Yep time to give them a little break then hit the food.


----------



## BBD1984

Only if I had another tag! wouldn't even have to get out of my pajamas

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cnedeer12

I have a similar view from my back yard, however, I like looking at em so they are safe!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

cnedeer12 said:


> In other news, only 9.5 more hours of gun season. Woo hoo!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Then everything will calm down a bit before 2 more days of gun on Dec 17-18. I'm just looking forward to the calm down period. Never took the Mossberg after all and it wouldn't have mattered, the gun pressure in my areas is insane with the once a year hunters and out of towners, and everything stayed hidden.


----------



## mosh22

How many morons in orange can you meet in the course of 2 hours? 2..How about one old man driving around a field next to a bedding are, shotgun in his lap, cigarette blazing, stopping me on my way in, starts talking all loud, just to watch a massive buck jump from its bed and run off 30 yards from my evening location.

1 hour later, another knucklehead pulls up, greasy work gloves on and starts walking through another bed area trying to bump deer. Man there is some stupid idiots out there..


----------



## Schneeder

Did some doe management yesterday with the bow. Had 6 of them out feeding in front me and was hoping a buck would show but she gave me a 15 yard shot and I couldn't pass up some meat in the freezer. Still a tag left though.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Schneeder said:


> Did some doe management yesterday with the bow. Had 6 of them out feeding in front me and was hoping a buck would show but she gave me a 15 yard shot and I couldn't pass up some meat in the freezer. Still a tag left though.
> 
> View attachment 5161433


Nice job buddy! Hoping my target buck has made it.


----------



## The Phantom

*Done for the year*

Was out all day Saturday in Licking County. I saw four "heads" just across the hill top about 830. Didn't see anything else all day.
Heard 146 shots all day, a slow day for that area!
Can't hunt the next two weekends and having surgery the 19th. Will also miss muzzle loader season.
Hopefully I'll have better luck next year, one doe doesn't last long!

To all that will be back out with stick and string, good luck.


----------



## z7master167

Only hunted the first day and last 2 days of gun season... And wouldnt you know it didnt even see a doe, only bucks and 5 of them, 1 really nice one i woulda shot had i not already got my buck..


----------



## Schneeder

z7master167 said:


> Only hunted the first day and last 2 days of gun season... And wouldnt you know it didnt even see a doe, only bucks and 5 of them, 1 really nice one i woulda shot had i not already got my buck..


That's always how it goes. See everything you aren't after.


----------



## Darkvador

BBD1984 said:


> Hate the feeling of thinking you just wacked a nanny...to find out it was a button buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Now we know what BBD1984 stands for. Button Buck Down1984. Gotta scrutinize those heads. If a doe does get by you and you blow it because you were unsure, remember, its just a freakin doe. NBD BBD.


----------



## Hower08

Dark. Just a doe hu? Always shake my head when i hear this. 

On another note the girlfriend took a shot at a nice 10pt tonight with the smokepole. Appeared to be hit the way it ran couldnt find blood though. Will know in the mornng my dads gonna go down to the farm and see if he can find anything.


----------



## BBD1984

Darkvador said:


> Now we know what BBD1984 stands for. Button Buck Down1984. Gotta scrutinize those heads. If a doe does get by you and you blow it because you were unsure, remember, its just a freakin doe. NBD BBD.


Now you tell me! 

Thank you very little

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Hey guys quick question. I'm going to be scouting a few new properties that I've not had the chance to look at this yr and looking at the auditor website, I want to make sure I stay on the correct property while looking around. 

I see where there are a few FREE apps for Android that shows property boundaries in conjunction to your location. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on one that works best? I have a S7.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

BBD1984 said:


> Hey guys quick question. I'm going to be scouting a few new properties that I've not had the chance to look at this yr and looking at the auditor website, I want to make sure I stay on the correct property while looking around.
> 
> I see where there are a few FREE apps for Android that shows property boundaries in conjunction to your location.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on one that works best? I have a S7.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Huntstand seems to be pretty accurate. Download it and look at you current, known property boundaries and see if they are correct.


----------



## BBD1984

AmishMan007 said:


> Huntstand seems to be pretty accurate. Download it and look at you current, known property boundaries and see if they are correct.


Ok good work Amishman007 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

BBD1984 said:


> Ok good work Amishman007
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks. I've done a lot of researching out of my buggy


----------



## Tim/OH

Now that gun season is over...time to get the cams back out and take inventory on the deer herd.




Tim


----------



## z7master167

BBD1984 said:


> Hey guys quick question. I'm going to be scouting a few new properties that I've not had the chance to look at this yr and looking at the auditor website, I want to make sure I stay on the correct property while looking around.
> 
> I see where there are a few FREE apps for Android that shows property boundaries in conjunction to your location.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on one that works best? I have a S7.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Onyx hunt maps, plus you get a free 7 day trail, just use it in those 7 days and dont buy it unless you want.. but it is a good app


----------



## tOSU

Tim/OH said:


> Now that gun season is over...time to get the cams back out and take inventory on the deer herd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Not exactly over, have bonus weekend Dec 17/18 & then muzzleloader Jan 7 - Jan 10

As of Saturday evening I had pics of all but one spike buck & even more does, hoping the trend continues!!


----------



## Tim/OH

tOSU said:


> Not exactly over, have bonus weekend Dec 17/18 & then muzzleloader Jan 7
> 
> Yeah I know...just meaning the main gun season is over I could care less about the bonus weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


----------



## Bwana

BBD1984 said:


> Hey guys quick question. I'm going to be scouting a few new properties that I've not had the chance to look at this yr and looking at the auditor website, I want to make sure I stay on the correct property while looking around.
> 
> I see where there are a few FREE apps for Android that shows property boundaries in conjunction to your location.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on one that works best? I have a S7.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I run an S7 also, and Huntstand and Scoutlook are the apps I use...wind directions and temps are accurate too.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

BBD1984 said:


> Only if I had another tag! wouldn't even have to get out of my pajamas
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You dont have to kill every last one save some for next year
Quality not quantity


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Wow going through all my footage from my Ohio season and its taking forever. Thank god i organized it by date. Have a good friend that is going to help me edit it all up for a season recap. I passed quite a few younger bucks this year and got some awesome footage I cant wait to get up on youtube. Here's a doe I shot in Fairfield county. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xbJONCp_Z4 I didn't have my camera rolling on 2 hunts this year. One my camera was in pack walking to the stand (day i shot my buck), and another was first week of the season I had 2 mature bucks under the tree in a doe first hunting area. I will have at least one camera angle following my entire season next year.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Morning are slow and evening activity is yarding to food source. My advice to who have yet tag out. Hunt evening at the edge of a cut bean or corn field. Observe the feeding pattern and move in when the wind is right.


----------



## flathead

Bow hunted a spot that I have not set foot on this year. Was waiting till after gun season to hunt it. Deer were super spooky even in perfect wind. Saw eight different deer in just a two hour flash hunt.


----------



## AmishMan007

palmatedbuck04 said:


> You dont have to kill every last one save some for next year
> Quality not quantity


I think he was making light of the fact that he took that picture from inside his house lol


----------



## irishhacker

AmishMan007 said:


> I think he was making light of the fact that he took that picture from inside his house lol


Maybe..but just think how many he could kill if he put a big corn feeder out back?


----------



## hdrking2003

irishhacker said:


> Maybe..but just think how many he could kill if he put a big corn feeder out back?


:set1_rolf2::cheers:


----------



## BBD1984

Hey boys, not sure what your area is calling for but here in BTown they are calling for some accumulation Sunday....[emoji106] 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder




----------



## vtbowhntr

Hopefully a lot of the 1.5-3.5 year old bucks I saw in November made it through. I am also the odd duck out when it comes to nonresident, but I would like to see a licence and tag cost increase. I have been hunting Ohio for about 20 years, you know before it was the "cool" thing to do. I believe doubling the cost of the license and bumping tags up to $100 will keep some people from coming. Back in the day shotgun season is when all the nonresident came now it's November.


----------



## dduff1

Agree on price increase. I however think Ohio should go to a lottery system. Maybe not as few tags as Iowa per say but possibly along those lines. It kinda sucks as a resident to be allowed the same 1 buck tag as tons of NR hunters. Just my opinion. I am by all means no wildlife biologist.


----------



## mathews8pt

Looks like they are calling for around 5" Sunday where I am. Followed by a couple more dustings and cold temps next week. The food we have should really help with those conditions. We already have some does and small bucks coming in at night. 

Standing beans, biologic and then the farmers winter wheat next to it. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkeeterYamaha

mathews8pt said:


> Looks like they are calling for around 5" Sunday where I am. Followed by a couple more dustings and cold temps next week. The food we have should really help with those conditions. We already have some does and small bucks coming in at night.
> 
> Standing beans, biologic and then the farmers winter wheat next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking plot!


----------



## corybrown50

That's really pretty....wish I had a set like that. 

I went out last night to scope a new hunting spot I will have access to next week. Saw 5 does in the field at dusk. Here's hoping I have some better luck at the new place. My honey hole last year has come up dry this year after some trees dropped on their normal path they took. I thought they would find a way through, but seems not.....


----------



## bmwlife1976

On our way to chillicothe we seen deer in nearly every field. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

I bet Saturday night will be dynamite! In front of that weather front.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Usc1

Nothing moving in Licking County tonight. Nice night to be in the stand though.


----------



## RH1

2 small bucks tonight and a button buck in tuscarawas county


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hunted 6 hours today and saw 0 deer, one possum, one rabbit and 2,000,000,000 tree rats.


----------



## BBD1984

Got my Euro mount back today. For not having a lot of time to hunt this year, it's been a real privilege to be out when I could. 

Not a monster but definitely happy with him. I've finally got some real nice places to hunt and will be a little more picky next yr. 

Already excited for next season

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

BBD1984 said:


> Got my Euro mount back today. For not having a lot of time to hunt this year, it's been a real privilege to be out when I could.
> 
> Not a monster but definitely happy with him. I've finally got some real nice places to hunt and will be a little more picky next yr.
> 
> Already excited for next season
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thats a sweet mount looks great. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

mathews8pt said:


> Looks like they are calling for around 5" Sunday where I am. Followed by a couple more dustings and cold temps next week. The food we have should really help with those conditions. We already have some does and small bucks coming in at night.
> 
> Standing beans, biologic and then the farmers winter wheat next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That looks amazing! I'm guessing you have pretty low deer density because I have planted several bean plots that size and they are always wiped out by mid-November.


----------



## mathews8pt

medicsnoke said:


> That looks amazing! I'm guessing you have pretty low deer density because I have planted several bean plots that size and they are always wiped out by mid-November.


Thanks! I'm lucky my brother in law farms this and I'm able to keep some beans standing for a decent price. Then I just broadcast a couple biologic mixes into it in august. 

Yea, pretty low numbers around here. There were beans all over this area until early October when they planted the wheat. With the warm fall the deer really haven't hit this very hard. 

The forecast looks good and I bet we see deer start showing up that we haven't seen in a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hunted today, saw a total of 11 does and fawns. Meigs, Co.


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Hunted today, saw a total of 11 does and fawns. Meigs, Co.


How close are you to the Langsville area?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

10 miles


----------



## Darkvador

dduff1 said:


> Agree on price increase. I however think Ohio should go to a lottery system. Maybe not as few tags as Iowa per say but possibly along those lines. It kinda sucks as a resident to be allowed the same 1 buck tag as tons of NR hunters. Just my opinion. I am by all means no wildlife biologist.


I have owned a place and land in Ohio for 25 years. How would a lottery work for me? I guess I would have to poach my own land on the years I didn't get a tag. Ohio needs to do something because even I hate nonresidents. 15-20 years ago I would get real nasty with trespassers, now I still toss them but am much more sympathetic to the fact they have no place to hunt. I hope Ohio does something but I don't think they are going to butcher this cash cow. They are going to ride the whitetail wave as long as they can.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I own 52 acres in KY and I have to purchase a NR license and tag because my residence is in Ohio.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hunted this AM, 0 movement. Meigs, Co.


----------



## Hower08

Will be out this weekend hunting cut beans this cold should have them moving


----------



## Tiggie_00

Hunt pm only at food source. 30+ deer yarding up here just north of Cincy.


----------



## BBD1984

Any luck with single digit wind chill? Seen deer feeding in cut ag fields but only in low pressure properties. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rut sniper

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I own 52 acres in KY and I have to purchase a NR license and tag because my residence is in Ohio.


Ever need help huntin it, as a fellow meigs countian, i'll volunteer. Lol


----------



## WEEGEE

last night i saw at least 50-60 deer on or near my hunting woods....not one bone in the groups....
got them on cam. after dark though.
been 3 weeks since i've seen the two big 10pts. only two nice 8 pts. and a bunch of 6-4-spikes and half racks.
but i got this feeling,lightning is going to strike!


----------



## PABBD

Zero deer movement last night in Carroll County. Seems like the Orange Army pressured all the deer off the farm. Only a handful of deer (spike and few doe on camera). Kind of bummed out. 

Who's hunting the cold front Thursday and Friday before the gun weekend?


----------



## Hower08

Seen atleast 20 diff deer last night 8 of them were bucks 3 shooters. Cut bean field had to pass on one big one due to not enough light


----------



## jimmyfunk60

PABBD said:


> Zero deer movement last night in Carroll County. Seems like the Orange Army pressured all the deer off the farm. Only a handful of deer (spike and few doe on camera). Kind of bummed out.
> 
> Who's hunting the cold front Thursday and Friday before the gun weekend?


Where are u at in Carroll? I hunt in Dellroy and off route 9 and 171


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

On 43 a couple miles out of Amsterdam


----------



## Schneeder

Had a couple does feeding on the beans I sat over last night. That was it. Owner of the property said he saw a bunch of bucks there earlier in the week. Yet to see horns there though.


----------



## Ohiyahunter

Didnt see a thing except my own breath this am. Apparently these guys passed through last week. Only one during shooting light. Dont mind the cam dates/times..its jacked up


----------



## BBD1984

Ohiyahunter said:


> Didnt see a thing except my own breath this am. Apparently these guys passed through last week. Only one during shooting light. Dont mind the cam dates/times..its jacked up
> View attachment 5196841
> View attachment 5196857
> View attachment 5196873
> View attachment 5196889
> View attachment 5196897


Whoa them some nice ones....this getting dark out early is keeping from setting up my 5 cams to see what survived gun week...I know my #1 hit the dirt...not sure if anything new got pushed in my area.. hope so. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmclfrsh

I haven't seen my No. 1 either yet so I'm hoping he made it and makes it through this next weekend, too. 

Weather is supposed to be really crappy next weekend so that should help. Never thought I'd wish for bad weather but I sure am now!

I'm not looking to shoot him this year, I want him to make it another year and help pop out more fawns.


----------



## IClark

My nephew shot about a 130 inch 8 point Saturday night the 10th of December. He came through after 5 does. Moving right before the storm system blew through.


----------



## WEEGEE

well my top two on my list haven't been seen since the first day of gun season, but #3 is still here.
does are pouring in the sanctuary like crazy..close to 75 right now with more to come.

cam shows lots of smaller bucks still there....but no pics yet of the big 10's. but the season goes on........right?


----------



## bmwlife1976

Sitting in my nice warm box blind this evening. This spot has produced so many late season deer. Lets hope it doesn't disappoint and i can put some meat in the freezer this evening. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

bmwlife1976 said:


> Sitting in my nice warm box blind this evening. This spot has produced so many late season deer. Lets hope it doesn't disappoint and i can put some meat in the freezer this evening.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


Darn sideways picture. Sorry guys. I wasnt holding the phone sideways. I dont know why it did that. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Man sweet setup....if not tonight definitely Thursday eve. Low of 0 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

blonde????????


----------



## Hower08

1 lone small doe so far. Far cry from the 20 i seen sauturday. Dropping pressure probably has something to do with it. Wed will be hott for sure


----------



## Hower08

6 bucks 7 does tonight. No shooters passed the same 10 i did on saturday


----------



## bmwlife1976

bmwlife1976 said:


> Darn sideways picture. Sorry guys. I wasnt holding the phone sideways. I dont know why it did that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


Seen 4 total. Of course the only thing i had a shot at was a small buck that hung out well after dark. This always happens when your meat hunting. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

Sealed the deal last night in Carroll County on an old buck I called Crabby. They were on the move before that front hit. Good luck to all of you still trying to fill your tags


----------



## BBD1984

PABBD said:


> Sealed the deal last night in Carroll County on an old buck I called Crabby. They were on the move before that front hit. Good luck to all of you still trying to fill your tags
> View attachment 5201417


Wow good buck! Was you sitting on some food or what?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Put some corn out 30yards to your left and hunt the wind.. hit the stand by 3:30



Schneeder said:


> Had a couple does feeding on the beans I sat over last night. That was it. Owner of the property said he saw a bunch of bucks there earlier in the week. Yet to see horns there though.


----------



## Ohiyahunter

Good Buck! congrats


----------



## BBD1984

Finally got my 5 cams out...2 of them I put out on new properties. One of the new properties is a 60 acre woods. I seen a total of 3 tree stands and 3 blinds and I didn't cover whole woods 
I added some doe-n-heat scent out in front of each cam. Hopefully that will pull in what horns are around. Won't be out again until Saturday AM. Only have one tag left. 
Hopefully cams don't get stolen....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Tiggie_00 said:


> Put some corn out 30yards to your left and hunt the wind.. hit the stand by 3:30


No corn needed for this property. 

Besides that was only my second time hunting that property ever. First time resulted in a nice doe a couple pages back.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Okay, I had 3-4 140s and several 130s under me last few days. Waiting for Mr. Big. 




Schneeder said:


> No corn needed for this property.
> 
> Besides that was only my second time hunting that property ever. First time resulted in a nice doe a couple pages back.


----------



## CarpCommander

WEEGEE said:


> well my top two on my list haven't been seen since the first day of gun season, but #3 is still here.
> does are pouring in the sanctuary like crazy..close to 75 right now with more to come.
> 
> cam shows lots of smaller bucks still there....but no pics yet of the big 10's. but the season goes on........right?


You hunting the scout camp south of Findlay? 

Had a buddy who used to hunt it and he'd tell me about all the deer that called it home in the late season. Sounded like a killer spot.


----------



## CarpCommander

Tiggie_00 said:


> Okay, I had 3-4 140s and several 130s under me last few days. Waiting for Mr. Big.


Hell hook a brudda up with one of those 140" turds  

But seriously...lol


----------



## flathead

CarpCommander said:


> You hunting the scout camp south of Findlay?
> 
> Had a buddy who used to hunt it and he'd tell me about all the deer that called it home in the late season. Sounded like a killer spot.


I wish that I could hunt there.


----------



## PABBD

BBD1984 said:


> Wow good buck! Was you sitting on some food or what?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes. Cut corn and beans


----------



## kstewart91190

Looking to lease some land for next season and need some advice on what is the best way to obtain some property


----------



## BBD1984

kstewart91190 said:


> Looking to lease some land for next season and need some advice on what is the best way to obtain some property


Check your counties auditor website and start either knocking on doors or send out letters to desired land owners. 

You can find a lease agreement online. 

I found more often than not, farmers would rather give you permission then lease it out....guess they don't want to upset the other hunters who hunt their property...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Hahaaaa



CarpCommander said:


> Hell hook a brudda up with one of those 140" turds
> 
> But seriously...lol


----------



## PABBD

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Better get out the heater body suits the next couple of days. Looks like the coldest days of the month.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nice 135 8pt came in for 10 minutes.. turned broadside.. said shoot me shoot me... pass


----------



## Hower08

Mid to upper 30s 8 pt got to 15 yards dead center of blind where i couldnt shoot got a lil of our wind and trotted to other side of field then bedded down about 50 yards inside woods. Also seen a big 10pt chasing 2 does never got close enough


----------



## Tiggie_00

Yep I think the second rut is kicking in


----------



## woobagooba

Not hunting, just watching the trail cam, but this would have made a neat morning to have these guys walking by your stand all in a row. I'm surprised they're already hanging out together. I edited out about 15 seconds between deer.


----------



## hdrking2003

woobagooba said:


> Not hunting, just watching the trail cam, but this would have made a neat morning to have these guys walking by your stand all in a row. I'm surprised they're already hanging out together. I edited out about 15 seconds between deer.


Nice! The first one and last would would've gotten a pass for next year or year after that, but the middle one woulda been introduced to my friend......the Wasp Jak-Hammer.


----------



## BBD1984

5 degrees tomorrow, then 45 Saturday....that's called weather whiplash!!! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnerNYS

woobagooba said:


> Not hunting, just watching the trail cam, but this would have made a neat morning to have these guys walking by your stand all in a row. I'm surprised they're already hanging out together. I edited out about 15 seconds between deer.



Thanks for sharing......


----------



## Tiggie_00

I will maintain my area at noon and be back in the stand tomorrow at 3:30pm.. A real good 160+ must be hungry. A deer will burn 4000-5000 calories a day in this extreme cold.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Put in 3 hours this AM, 2 does and that's it. Back at it around 1500. Meigs, Co.


----------



## WEEGEE

going to set this one out.....little too cold for old people....:wink:


----------



## Hower08

Will be out in about 1 hour


----------



## irishhacker

Been out since 3... thank God for the heater body suit 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Any movement?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

5 does tonight, out from 3 till dusk....Meigs, Co.


----------



## BBD1984

If you sat out in a tree tonight...and didn't die, please send a list of what you wore...I have the clothing to sit out in this but not sure if I could move let alone pull back a bow!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Scoped the field 15 doe and a 160 + 130 buck was feeding.. will try to get that big boy tomorrow..


----------



## PABBD

Good luck on the 160 tomorrow


----------



## irishhacker

BBD1984 said:


> If you sat out in a tree tonight...and didn't die, please send a list of what you wore...I have the clothing to sit out in this but not sure if I could move let alone pull back a bow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ua base layers
Scentlok mid season pants/jacket
Heater body suit 
Thats it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

mandrroofing said:


> Any movement?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Doe was bedded down 65 yards behind me..

Saw one buck and he was a dandy...no shot

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Shot biggest buck of my life tonight. Hit was back got guts. Going back in morning. With these nasty cold temps he should be dead in his first bed. At the current moment i feel like im going to vomit


----------



## mandrroofing

Hower08 said:


> Shot biggest buck of my life tonight. Hit was back got guts. Going back in morning. With these nasty cold temps he should be dead in his first bed. At the current moment i feel like im going to vomit


Congratulations!lets us know and this snow should help with tracking

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Wow...how did it all go down?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Hower08 said:


> Shot biggest buck of my life tonight. Hit was back got guts. Going back in morning. With these nasty cold temps he should be dead in his first bed. At the current moment i feel like im going to vomit


We will find him bud.
Stay positive. You did the right thing by leaving.
Like I've always told you....
If he's dead now, he will be dead when we go back


----------



## PABBD

Hower08 said:


> Shot biggest buck of my life tonight. Hit was back got guts. Going back in morning. With these nasty cold temps he should be dead in his first bed. At the current moment i feel like im going to vomit


Good luck. Can't wait to see this frozen stud!!!!


----------



## Hower08

Got him guys. He ended up being dead in his third bed. He was just barely quartering to got back of 1 lung liver and front of guts. Had some does feeding in front of me and he marched across the field to them on a mission. 

When he was coming in i could tell he was a good deer and no longer paid attention to his head gear. Ended up being a little smaller than i thought. But im thinking should still make pope


----------



## dirt_diver

Nice job! Good buck

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## longbeard02

Congrats.


----------



## BBD1984

Good work 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

Way to go! Glad you got one!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Congrats it's hard hunting in this cold 



Hower08 said:


> Got him guys. He ended up being dead in his third bed. He was just barely quartering to got back of 1 lung liver and front of guts. Had some does feeding in front of me and he marched across the field to them on a mission.
> 
> When he was coming in i could tell he was a good deer and no longer paid attention to his head gear. Ended up being a little smaller than i thought. But im thinking should still make pope
> 
> View attachment 5215001


----------



## hdrking2003

Nice job Hower, great buck! Brrrrrrrrrr, lol.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Congrats Hower!


----------



## 410gage

Here are a couple pics of an unusual buck I shot near Jackson, Ohio on October 22nd. Very old deer, as I peg him at least 8 years. Teeth are worn down more than any Ohio deer I have ever seen. Not a lot of inches, but unusual with double split brows and great mass.


----------



## Hower08

410 i shoulder hit a narly buck like that probably 12 years ago. Super heavy only 7 points if i remember correctly. Super old deer. Looked like his legs were only a foot long


----------



## sammusi

Today and tomorrow allowing guns for hunting? I heard this and just wanna make sure I stay out of the woods haha


----------



## 410gage

sammusi said:


> Today and tomorrow allowing guns for hunting? I heard this and just wanna make sure I stay out of the woods haha


Correct!


----------



## IClark

I hate this extra gun season.


----------



## bmwlife1976

IClark said:


> I hate this extra gun season.


I second that

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

Did anyone see this killed inOHio 218


----------



## PABBD




----------



## dirt_diver

PABBD said:


> View attachment 5220625


Holy moley is it half angus? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff25

Buddies dad killed a 201" yesterday. Makes his second over 200"


----------



## Bbrodzinski

Had this buck come in last night chasing a doe got to 40yds then she led him in wrong direction


----------



## Bbrodzinski

More pics


----------



## BBD1984

jeff25 said:


> Buddies dad killed a 201" yesterday. Makes his second over 200"


Where at...I mean really where at? I need GPS coordinates of the exact location

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

PABBD said:


> Did anyone see this killed inOHio 218
> View attachment 5220617


That is one big buck!!!


----------



## AmishMan007

IClark said:


> I hate this extra gun season.


The roads were so bad in Shelby and Logan counties today, I'm not sure how many went out! Roads were very icy


----------



## BBD1984

AmishMan007 said:


> That is one big buck!!!


Yeah you'd think he'd at least smile over that one[emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

BBD1984 said:


> Yeah you'd think he'd at least smile over that one[emoji2]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Probably shell shocked


----------



## Tiggie_00

My nephew took this buck a couple days ago.


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> My nephew took this buck a couple days ago.


Wow. What was he doing out of his bed before dark......

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

AmishMan007 said:


> That is one big buck!!!


What county this one come out of? The 7x7 scoring 218?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 195B&C

1sawtooth said:


> What county this one come out of? The 7x7 scoring 218?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Morrow county


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Eating corn



BBD1984 said:


> Wow. What was he doing out of his bed before dark......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> Eating corn


Pile or cut?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Both


----------



## BBD1984

PABBD said:


> Did anyone see this killed inOHio 218
> View attachment 5220617


So what's the story on this Buck...? Does anyone have any details? Like an unofficial green score....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Awesome deer tiggie. Can i be your nephew??!!!


----------



## 195B&C

BBD1984 said:


> So what's the story on this Buck...? Does anyone have any details? Like an unofficial green score....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


218" gross
201" net


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

195B&C said:


> 218" gross
> 201" net
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know this kid? I take it he shot it with a gun....?
Anymore details? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin'dually

The latest on it. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4573361


----------



## 195B&C

BBD1984 said:


> Do you know this kid? I take it he shot it with a gun....?
> Anymore details?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No I don't know him. He did shoot it with a gun in the head. That's about all I know. If you look in some of the pics floating around, you can see where he shot it very close to the pedicle. Lucky he didn't shoot half the rack off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Are the trail camera pictures of it from adjacent property or are they of his?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 195B&C

BBD1984 said:


> Are the trail camera pictures of it from adjacent property or are they of his?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That I do not know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

http://www.peakofohio.com/mobile/news/details.cfm?clientid=5&id=232398#.WFmBJstOnqA

2 day gun hunt numbers down.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

Good!!!


----------



## corybrown50

Anyone seeing anything during day hours? I've got all kinds of activity at night, but only thing I've had lately was turkey midday and a possum coming out at last light and sitting on a corn pile...Man, that little dude made so much noise coming out of the brush I thought it was a whole herd coming in. :elch:


----------



## BBD1984

I just hope my cameras are still there....checking them after some stand time Friday am. Been a long time, can't wait to get out and fill my last doe tag

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Haha.. I didnt do the score but he was green scored in the low 170s.. 



Hower08 said:


> Awesome deer tiggie. Can i be your nephew??!!!


----------



## PABBD

Come on folks let's not let this thread die. By far one of the best on AT year in and year out. Headed back out with my daughter Friday evening. Nothing got shot on the farm over the two day gun season. Good luck


----------



## bmwlife1976

Where are all the deer at? I have been out the last three evenings and sat on two different properties and havent seen A single deer. My best spot has went cold. 5acre winter wheat in front of me with a winter food plot surrounding the edges of the field. Along with a consistent corn pile that has been hot for years. Ive talked to multiple guys that are having the same luck. All i wanna do is put some meat in the fridge. What the heck is going on with the deer this year. I have never had an issue filling the freezer. I decided to try something different this year and hold out on shooting any doe until after filling my buck tag. I got my buck now i want my doe. Where they at? Urrrrrrr

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Out tonight in Meigs Co, didn't see a single deer. Movement on my cams is now between 2000 and 0400. Only thing moving during the day is turkeys. Hoping my wonderful wife gets me an air rifle I asked for so I can thin out some tree rats and add some more meat to the freezer. Back out tomorrow.


----------



## BBD1984

bmwlife1976 said:


> Where are all the deer at? I have been out the last three evenings and sat on two different properties and havent seen A single deer. My best spot has went cold. 5acre winter wheat in front of me with a winter food plot surrounding the edges of the field. Along with a consistent corn pile that has been hot for years. Ive talked to multiple guys that are having the same luck. All i wanna do is put some meat in the fridge. What the heck is going on with the deer this year. I have never had an issue filling the freezer. I decided to try something different this year and hold out on shooting any doe until after filling my buck tag. I got my buck now i want my doe. Where they at? Urrrrrrr
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


Yeah things are really down from what I observe. To see a deer roadkill these days is a rarity. Seeing herds of 20+ deer in the winter are a thing of the past....

I'm sure there's multiple factors. Not sure if the insurance companies are lobbying the DNR to reduce population or its just natural process. But if things don't change I can see us going back to 90's bag restrictions. 

If your a serious hunter you may want to look into focusing your efforts on killing some yotes during off season. They account for a lot of fawn deaths. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

New rule. You can't complain about deer numbers if you don't hunt predators.. predator populations are thriving unchecked and people wonder where the deer are lol The same people that think the ODNR is going to make the deer herd rebound lol I would recommend a good semi auto with a quality scope and a half dozen traps.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Back at it again this evening sitting in one of my box blinds nice and cozy. I would just like to see a deer. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Bywayofthearrow said:


> New rule. You can't complain about deer numbers if you don't hunt predators.. predator populations are thriving unchecked and people wonder where the deer are lol The same people that think the ODNR is going to make the deer herd rebound lol I would recommend a good semi auto with a quality scope and a half dozen traps.












And don't forget....one of these!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Saw a coyote tonight but I didnt get a shot. Saw 2 bucks and 6 doe.. warm front moving through is going to change patterns.


----------



## WEEGEE

bmwlife1976 said:


> Where are all the deer at? I have been out the last three evenings and sat on two different properties and havent seen A single deer. My best spot has went cold. 5acre winter wheat in front of me with a winter food plot surrounding the edges of the field. Along with a consistent corn pile that has been hot for years. Ive talked to multiple guys that are having the same luck. All i wanna do is put some meat in the fridge. What the heck is going on with the deer this year. I have never had an issue filling the freezer. I decided to try something different this year and hold out on shooting any doe until after filling my buck tag. I got my buck now i want my doe. Where they at? Urrrrrrr
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


don't feel like the lone ranger....we are all in the same boat now......i hunt a sanctuary,and i didn't see, any action, the last two days .....and that's a record for me. did see them from the truck ,but nothing from blind!


----------



## cnedeer12

Seen 9 tonight. 1 buck 8 does. As I was getting ready outside my truck, I watched the buck maybe 130s or so following 3 does along a cut bean field. This was around 330. No shots though

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Woo Hoo, the number 1 on my hit list finally showed up tonight after a 25 day absence from my place. There is still hope!


----------



## BBD1984

I'm on holiday shutdown until after the 1st and I'm planning getting out several times during time off. 

Are evening sits better than mornings right now? Just trying to figure out my schedule. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 70641

I still have 6 trail cams out and I'm still getting pics of deer during day light hours. Got a pic of this small buck that made it through gun season moving around in the afternoon and also doe as well. T






he best time to hunt is if your going to do a morning hunt you should focus on bedding areas and for an evening hunt focus on food sources.


----------



## BBD1984

Ok thanks. I've got 5 cams out that I'll be checking today. That also will help me make my decision. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Back in the saddle again

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

#2 is amongst the living as of 12/12.
Definitely will be wall worthy next yr
I'd say he's P&Y now. Hopefully he can put another 30" this summer...if he makes it....

Got blanked out tonight










Another one to look forward to next yr for

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Climbed the tree at 1500 today and did a little doe management tonight at 1701. My nocturnal nock failed as in failed to light and flew apart leaving the plastic outside shell on the bowstring. I have reflective OHIO STATE wraps and after dinner found the deer easily. The 100gr RAGE Hypodermic dropped the doe within 25 yards from where I hit her. It was a 35'yard shot and the deer only traveled 25. I went to the house, ate dinner and went back to find her. I feel fortunate that I even hit the deer since the nock failed. Now I can focus on a late season buck since I haven't filled my buck tag. Meigs, Co.


----------



## sfhunter

Bucks have disappeared from my cams. Does it is!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

PABBD said:


> Come on folks let's not let this thread die. By far one of the best on AT year in and year out. Headed back out with my daughter Friday evening. Nothing got shot on the farm over the two day gun season. Good luck


Maybe we should call it a season long name, like Ohio Season update thread? Guys and their rut hard ons..


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Best arrow wraps ever and reflective to boot!


----------



## tyepsu

I sat from 7AM to 930AM this morning in Jefferson County and didn't see a single deer. I then went out this afternoon to Columbiana County and saw one small buck with about 20 minutes of shooting light left. I did get a few nice bucks on camera. The daylight buck looks really nice from what I can tell. Not the best of pics.


----------



## smokin'dually

Guess I'll add since the majority has withered away...been reading All season and haven't had much to add to this thread other than it has been a bummer year so I have kept quiet. Had pics of a few nice bucks hangin around til early nov then vanished, had a handful of doe opportunitys but for as bad as it's been hate to take any out of the herd so I pass. It took single digit temps last week to get one of my hit listers to finally show back up so I guess there is still hope, I had him wrote off as dead since I hadnt had a pic of him since late sept. I Sure glad he showed back up, hope some of the others show soon I just have a uneasy feeling after the gun seasons as many of us do.








just looks like it's gonna take some nasty weather to get them movin.


----------



## WEEGEE

just got a call......one of the big 10's on my hit list got whacked, last sat during gun season. near by neighbor shot him 50 yrds. behind his barn with 2 does.
sorta bummed but they'll be another to take that ones place.....hope he got the smaller of the two big 10's.
did see some deer off the tree stand tonight but, no bones.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Merry Christmas to all and good luck if you are still hunting like me!


----------



## BBD1984

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4594817

If you have time...write a reply. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

I hunt evenings only, 3-4 hundred yards out in fence line away from the main woods and 500yds from the bedding areas.. Im hunting away from prime hunting area using little corn here and there. I see shooter bucks under me almost every day. 135 last night. Hunt when I get a south wind and stay out of main woods so I dont pressure big deer I want to shoot. We just need zero temps a foot of snow to get those big boys in the fields.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Bywayofthearrow said:


> New rule. You can't complain about deer numbers if you don't hunt predators.. predator populations are thriving unchecked and people wonder where the deer are lol The same people that think the ODNR is going to make the deer herd rebound lol I would recommend a good semi auto with a quality scope and a half dozen traps.


Or you cant complain about deer numbers if you kill more than 1 deer a year


----------



## PABBD

My daughter shot her first Ohio buck Friday evening in Carroll County. What an awesome moment. She said it was the best Christmas present ever. I am one proud dad to say the least. 

Bucks are still on camera with a few coming in in day light. The cold and snow on the 12th had them up in there feet all day long. Merry Christmas and good luck.


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## BBD1984

PABBD said:


> My daughter shot her first Ohio buck Friday evening in Carroll County. What an awesome moment. She said it was the best Christmas present ever. I am one proud dad to say the least.
> 
> Bucks are still on camera with a few coming in in day light. The cold and snow on the 12th had them up in there feet all day long. Merry Christmas and good luck.
> View attachment 5255841


Congrats! Can't wait to have a similar moment with kid

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> I hunt evenings only, 3-4 hundred yards out in fence line away from the main woods and 500yds from the bedding areas.. Im hunting away from prime hunting area using little corn here and there. I see shooter bucks under me almost every day. 135 last night. Hunt when I get a south wind and stay out of main woods so I dont pressure big deer I want to shoot. We just need zero temps a foot of snow to get those big boys in the fields.


Tiggie, I'm dying to see one of these shooters under your stand....you got any pics???

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Tiggie_00 said:


> I hunt evenings only, 3-4 hundred yards out in fence line away from the main woods and 500yds from the bedding areas.. Im hunting away from prime hunting area using little corn here and there. I see shooter bucks under me almost every day. 135 last night. Hunt when I get a south wind and stay out of main woods so I dont pressure big deer I want to shoot. We just need zero temps a foot of snow to get those big boys in the fields.


Interesting.....


----------



## Tiggie_00

Hahaa, I sat today out because it was too warm and wouldnt you know it.. 20+doe 3 nice bucks showed.. watched with binos..  okay I will get in tomorrow evening, its Sw wind. I will take a few pics of whats under me. Little tricky with 40+ eye balls on you and if 1 deer makes you and blows? mr. Big will never show. Lots of rain and mud but they keep coming as long as there is a little corn. 




BBD1984 said:


> Tiggie, I'm dying to see one of these shooters under your stand....you got any pics???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Get Em Tiggie


----------



## cnedeer12

Lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

went to get away from the "family" tonight.....hard se wind and it was raining slightly...never thought i would see anything....
at 4:50 there was #3 on my hit list...came in appx. 75 yrds. and never stopped walked completely through the woods,crossed road and was gone again......that's it...moving stand ...that's three times i've seen him do that,in the last two weeks.


----------



## H20fwler




----------



## WEEGEE

i don't want to see that so soon......but if i'm lucky enough to get one on my hit list,i won't be dragging by the bones.....i'll drag him by the tail!!!!!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Have not seen any antlers dropped.. saw 20+doe and 3 bucks. Bucks showed at 20 minutes before I lost shooting light.


----------



## RavinHood

Wow rather early for sheds


----------



## arrow179

Had a decent 130" 9pt come past around 4:30. I was about 40 yards in the brush and he took his sweet time meandering through before heading out into the field. Needs another year to grow. Had 3 does in the cornfield soon after he went through. Delaware Co.


----------



## H20fwler

It is crazy early for sheds I think, guy at work had a trail cam pic of a half rack little six with a bloody hole a week ago.


----------



## hoytman09

First shed buck for us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Boy that is scary...better look close before you try to fill that doe tag....note to self!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sfhunter

Too early for sheds!!! You're right bbd, a good look before shooting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

Now he was injured and looked like he was going to die 2 months ago but he looks to be gaining weight now. But he shed on January 16th last year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis

Injuries play a huge part in early shedding. Most of the bucks I see shed in December do so because of some sort of injury. Not all, but most.


----------



## BBD1984

Blanked out again in Logan Co this morning. Had quite a bit of pics of does during daytime some night time of bucks. Had several pics of yotes. One out of two of those Moultrie A-20 worked great. Paid less then $50. Have to return other, quit working....









Putting out doe in heat scent with camera worked nicely. Got some good pics of prob the nicest deer in those woods. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

Sooo.....what's it gonna take to get this guy to come out during the day? Just north of Cincinnati. The weather is all over the place. He comes through every night. Now he has a little buddy with him.


----------



## BBD1984

Try to setup a couple cameras and see how he is coming in. Try to get closer to his bed only when the wind is right. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wmn2

BBD1984 said:


> Blanked out again in Logan Co this morning. Had quite a bit of pics of does during daytime some night time of bucks. Had several pics of yotes. One out of two of those Moultrie A-20 worked great. Paid less then $50. Have to return other, quit working....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting out doe in heat scent with camera worked nicely. Got some good pics of prob the nicest deer in those woods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm glad to hear it about the cam. I just got an a20-i


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

wmn2 said:


> I'm glad to hear it about the cam. I just got an a20-i
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah for some reason the a20-i had worst reviews then the a-20 on Amazon...maybe less expectations....I didn't realize that one of the a - 20's that I bought quit working until after I checked the card when I got home... It's still in the field hopefully somehow it self resurrects itself. If not, it's going back and I'll exchange it for another. 

Let us know how the a-20i does this winter. 

Almost pulled the trigger on a Bushnell Aggressor...Cabelas had them for $129.99....I've heard a lot of good things about them.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wmn2

BBD1984 said:


> Yeah for some reason the a20-i had worst reviews then the a-20 on Amazon...maybe less expectations....I didn't realize that one of the a - 20's that I bought quit working until after I checked the card when I got home... It's still in the field hopefully somehow it self resurrects itself. If not, it's going back and I'll exchange it for another.
> 
> Let us know how the a-20i does this winter.
> 
> Almost pulled the trigger on a Bushnell Aggressor...Cabelas had them for $129.99....I've heard a lot of good things about them.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'll let you know. I wanted another covert, but I've had good luck with the moultries I have as well. I'll probably put it out next week some time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

as some of you that have read my "joe and earl stories" i don't like to set up too far inside the woods ,for several reasons. 
but, after two days in a row getting picked off at 75+ yrds. i decided to move a little further back in.
those old does are very alert now. they take a bite and look for a full minute. well both days they look at me ,then the head starts to do, the head bob. they never blew ,but just turned and walked back the way they came.

i got away with those stands early in the season ,but now i look like a transformer on a telephone pole.
i found three trees growing close together and set up shop there,about 40 yrds. inside the timber.


----------



## PABBD

Put up a ground blind. Just brush it in 



WEEGEE said:


> as some of you that have read my "joe and earl stories" i don't like to set up too far inside the woods ,for several reasons.
> but, after two days in a row getting picked off at 75+ yrds. i decided to move a little further back in.
> those old does are very alert now. they take a bite and look for a full minute. well both days they look at me ,then the head starts to do, the head bob. they never blew ,but just turned and walked back the way they came.
> 
> 
> 
> i got away with those stands early in the season ,but now i look like a transformer on a telephone pole.
> i found three trees growing close together and set up shop there,about 40 yrds. inside the timber.


----------



## BBD1984

Some nasty weather headed to my area....high winds is a killer[emoji107] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

BBD1984 said:


> Some nasty weather headed to my area....high winds is a killer[emoji107]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


20 mph winds here right above you(hardin) going to the inside of the woods...might be a little better....but cold to me!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Yep no deer here... lol... just a 20+doe, 110, 135, 150 and a 160ish 8point at 70yds stopped and turned..  I thought the deal was sealed. Better luck tomorrow. Time to pull out the peanut butter..


----------



## TheKingofKings

Sheds are already falling here in WV as well.


----------



## z7master167

Tiggie_00 said:


> Yep no deer here... lol... just a 20+doe, 110, 135, 150 and a 160ish 8point at 70yds stopped and turned..  I thought the deal was sealed. Better luck tomorrow. Time to pull out the peanut butter..


U either have the worst luck deer hunting, or youre on a deer farm... Just sayin...


----------



## BBD1984

Yup, a 160 8 is a very rare deer...there farmer tiggie

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

Tiggle do you have any pics for us jeolous hunters to drool over.


----------



## z7master167

If i seen 3 or 4 shooters every sit and couldnt get one, i think i would take up a new sport..


----------



## BBD1984

Just checked my final and 5th cam (2 didn't work) and I definitely have something to look forward to next yr 

Also I must be doing something wrong... Seems like when I go deer hunting I see coyotes and when I go coyote hunting I see deer :-(

A mom and two yearlings came in on me today while I was out running a rabbit distress call.... Guess I should start bringing it and my bow to my stand lol


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

Seen 8 days right at darak around 75 yards


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Didn't hunt tonight due to high winds, cams had deer on them right after 5. I am not seeing any shooters during daylight hours or at night on camera but I ain't giving up.


----------



## Bbrodzinski

Got pic of this deer appears to have a broken leg. Also looks pretty skinny. Wondering if it is sick or maybe just old.


----------



## billhalljr

Just got pic this guy who shed 1 side.. maybe both by now as a big bodied deer just walked by cam with no bone. To me.. it looks like he might have an arrow hole in his side. My dad killed a nice buck last year that had been shot in "void" couple weeks earlier. 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

I hunted this evening.. It felt like 50+mph winds and the deer were real skittish. They came in late and it was a no go on a shooter. Better luck tomorrow.


----------



## BBD1984

Beautiful morning this morning.... seen 10 does 8 of which were 400 yards away seen 3 coyotes messing around field next to me.

Mama and a yearling came by my stand at 50 yards... Kills me how a deer is smart enough to pick you out 17 feet up in a tree, with very little movement, yet the same animal is stupid enough to walk out front of a Peterbilt and gets splattered all over the highway!










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

Brrrrrrr It's cold out. Deer should be hitting the food tonight. Good luck and can't wait to hear the updates


----------



## ohiobucks

In the Double Bull tonight, Knox County. Food to the right and rear of me, with two heavily used trails in front of me leading to the grub...nice sit so far.


----------



## Liveblue23

I'm out to in Adams. Feel right that's for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I haven't hunted in a few weeks....might try and get out sunday morning.



Tim


----------



## Tiggie_00

Im getting close. One of these big boys will slip up soon.


----------



## Regohio

You guys are tough…I'm glad my Buck Tag is filled…Bed is warm these mornings!


----------



## BBD1984

My buck tag is filled....but it's all about the thrill of the hunt and being in the woods

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Too warm deer are coming out later. Burning less calories with this heatwave. Saw 3 bucks and 20+ doe again.. no pics


----------



## jmclfrsh

I've been out since 6:15 in a blind overlooking my feeder, and the neighbor's dogs just ran up and were sniffing under it. This is 30 minutes after I caught a different dog of theirs up here too when I looked out the other side of the blind. No wonder I haven't seen anything today. 

I'm going to have a talk with them when I leave in a minute, no sense staying now.


----------



## 70641

Pulled my chips this morning and got a pic of this 8 point back by a thicket. I went out at 12:00 this morning since I have 6 trail cams out and this buck came through at 11;16 morning..Goes to show bucks are still moving during daylight hours......


----------



## BBD1984

Back in the saddle again....sure wish I could fill this last doe tag so I can get to killing some yotes. 

Man!! What a perfect evening....no wind and not too cold










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

Good luck to those of you out on this beautiful night. Hoping to get a call for a BBD in Carroll County. #1 has shown up in the day light on Friday.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Its been too hot... Wednesday starts a 5 day harsh low teens cold front. That will pressure those mature bucks to feed. By next friday it will be go time


----------



## RavinHood

Too hot? now for us in georgia that is cold weather


----------



## BBD1984

Went out this morning to shot some fawn killers...of course no yotes in 2 sets...I did however see 8 does and 2 bucks at about 8:50. Unbelievable!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

I was out for a few hours in Columbiana County this morning. I didn't see anything, but I got this buck with huge brow tines on camera.


----------



## finelyshedded

Tiggie_00 said:


> Too warm deer are coming out later. Burning less calories with this heatwave. Saw 3 bucks and 20+ doe again.. no pics


I live and hunt north of the Natty myself but see nowhere near the number of deer like you see where I hunt. I do however see close to your numbers whenever I travel through the Mason and Lebanon areas where deer have large areas of sanctuary. What I would give to hunt a small fraction of those areas! Lol

You must be hunting in a similar type spot that has very low hunter presence and or large tracts of unhuntable property in which deer densities are still above average. Congrats on being in that situation and good luck in your pursuit the remainder of the season. Sounds like you're on the brink of success, just gotta have the time and make good on the shot when it presents itself.


----------



## lutzweiser

tyepsu said:


> I was out for a few hours in Columbiana County this morning. I didn't see anything, but I got this buck with huge brow tines on camera.


Is that near Rte 170 near Fredrickstown?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hunted this afternoon in Meigs, Co. 0 deer moving with the high winds. Snow tomorrow might get something up and moving.


----------



## jre4192

Anyone see this story? http://wnewsj.com/sports/local-spor...lmington-resident-hoping-deer-is-state-record


----------



## BBD1984

Hence the reason I feel unless your handicap or elderly, which this guy looks neither, you shouldn't be able to hunt with a crossbow. Just my opinion.

These new high dollar ones can easily shoot out to 50+ yds with little practice or effort. It's almost like shooting a single shot .410. There's a clear advantage shooting a crossbow over a compound. 

Which maybe the same argument traditionalist have with those shooting compounds....but where do we draw the line....

I used to hunt with one and it was only because I didn't want to put the time into learning how to shot a compound. Which come to find out was more accurate than my Horton crossbow....

Awesome buck nonetheless....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

What kind of state record are they talking about? 
I don't think that buck will be a net score record typical.


----------



## BBD1984

201" Is the state typical record. Jordan Buck killed in Warren County about 10 yrs ago. By a crossbow also. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## finelyshedded

BBD1984 said:


> 201" Is the state typical record. Jordan Buck killed in Warren County about 10 yrs ago. By a crossbow also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





I remember reading Bill Kontras story in NAW right after he killed his with trad bow. Funny how his and Jerman's deer netted to the exact 1/8".

IMO, I do think this new buck breaks that mark.


----------



## BBD1984

finelyshedded said:


> I remember reading Bill Kontras story in NAW right after he killed his with trad bow. Funny how his and Jerman's deer netted to the exact 1/8".
> 
> IMO, I do think this new buck breaks that mark.


Jerman not Jordan. Thanks for correcting

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jre4192

Here is a live photo of the deer. Not my pic. I don't know if he breaks the mark or not but he's a world class deer for sure.


----------



## flathead

^^^ is that Ohio Giants?


----------



## RavinHood

Some giants for sure.


----------



## jre4192

flathead said:


> ^^^ is that Ohio Giants?


That is not the OG, couple counties apart, but a giant in his own right


----------



## finelyshedded

jre4192 said:


> Here is a live photo of the deer. Not my pic. I don't know if he breaks the mark or not but he's a world class deer for sure.


His side to side symmetry is amazing considering the over all length and huge frame. Even the mass is almost identical everywhere. His abnormal points won't kill him either it looks like, IMO. This is why I think he surpasses the current SR easily.


----------



## RublineRunner

woah! huge!


----------



## tyepsu

lutzweiser said:


> Is that near Rte 170 near Fredrickstown?


It isn't super far from Fredericktown Road. I used to hunt Vodrey's Property along Fredericktown however it seems to get way overhunted so I haven't been there since spring turkey.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Hunted today and it was fa fa fa faaa FREEZING...


----------



## WEEGEE

too cold for me...believe i'll wait until after mz season to hunt again.
i long for those fall hunts with a hooded sweat shirt,and a hat.
bear trees and howling winds sitting up a tree shaking....nah.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hunted 7 hours today to see 2 does. Meigs, Co.


----------



## RavinHood

Very Cold today. I seen two deer. temps were reading around 21 degrees and windy. Very Cold.


----------



## rangercupz20

Hunted last night in standing beans and saw about 20 deer. Finally had my target buck at 43 yards and luck have it shot a limb! Luckily he wasn't too sure what happened so hopefully didn't ruin him.


----------



## BBD1984

rangercupz20 said:


> Hunted last night in standing beans and saw about 20 deer. Finally had my target buck at 43 yards and luck have it shot a limb! Luckily he wasn't too sure what happened so hopefully didn't ruin him.


Good to know. Thinking about buying some beans to stand next yr for late season

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

Well what did you see? It definitely wasn't too hot for the big boys to move!


Tiggie_00 said:


> Hunted today and it was fa fa fa faaa FREEZING...


----------



## jmclfrsh

Thinking of going in the morning but will be in a blind, and will be as cold as it is today.

Might be the day to get some Thermacells before tomorrow morning as my heaviest boots are 400 gramers and in the 20s, I last about 4 hrs before my feet get cold. 

It will be below 0 again tomorrow...


----------



## BBD1984

My guess is there'll prob be some big ones drop this wknd. If there is any left... Cold temps and muzzle loader is a deadly combination....no pun intended

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I will be hunting hard this weekend from the Summit climber. Still have some big bucks on cam at night. They might get stirred up if anyone ML hunts around me. Meigs, Co.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

hunted last night. Missed a solid, heavy 8. So freaking cold couldn't move much less smoothly draw my bow or keep quiet while standing in my stand. They are eating so one more try tonight. Rough season.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Same here crazy, I haven't seen but one mature buck on his feet all season since October.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Yeah, the 8 was mid 120's, not a giant but would have been well earned in this weather. Unfortunately one of the bigger deer I've seen live this year. Oh well, you can't kill your biggest deer every year. And for one other piece of wisdom I told my 11 year old when she missed her first chance at a buck earlier in the year - if you've never missed you haven't hunted much.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Antlers popping off like popcorn.. pop! Pop! Pop!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hunted tonight, finally saw a decent buck at 1600. Came in downwind to 25 yards and winded me. 5 does came in T 1715 and that's it. Meigs, Co.


----------



## WEEGEE

watched them pour out of the sanctuary tonight...around 50 that i could see...headed for the corn.
not one bone could be seen.


----------



## smokin'dually

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Same here crazy, I haven't seen but one mature buck on his feet all season since October.


Ditto.. this season has sucked


----------



## 6x5BC

Better dress warm for tomorrow. It will be a good time to test cold weather gear. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmclfrsh

Yup. Passed on the Thermocells today, time to suck it up. It's a long time until deer season again.


----------



## 6x5BC

Anyone out today?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

Yep deer running everywhere. We seen close to 20 deer this am. One 160 class just out of range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tiggie_00

Yep, pretty cold today. It was sooo cold your skin burned when the wind hit it. At first not bad but 2hrs later the cold sets in deep. Saw maybe 20 doe and 1 small buck.


----------



## Regohio

You boys are tough…To think we were complaining when it was 70 in November…I'd take 70 tomorrow!


----------



## tyepsu

I decided to hunt a property yesterday where the landowner does not allow me to hunt on Sundays due to religious reasons. I decided that I would save another spot I really wanted to go to for today. At 4:30 the landowner of that spot I was saving texted me this picture of his back yard. Looks like I chose the wrong property yesterday. This afternoon, I will be at the property where this picture was taken.


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Pretty incredible deer movement yesterday morning. They are herded up on food big time. Bucks were in groups. Deer came back into bedding around 830 yesterday where we were waiting.


----------



## arrow179

Bywayofthearrow said:


> Pretty incredible deer movement yesterday morning. They are herded up on food big time. Bucks were in groups. Deer came back into bedding around 830 yesterday where we were waiting.


So does that mean you got one?:wink:


----------



## rangercupz20

Sealed the deal this morning on this guy. Was feeding in standing beans, deer have been hammering since the snow started flying Thursday. First buck on my farm that I purchased last year. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## BBD1984

rangercupz20 said:


> Sealed the deal this morning on this guy. Was feeding in standing beans, deer have been hammering since the snow started flying Thursday. First buck on my farm that I purchased last year. Couldn't be happier!
> 
> View attachment 5328121


Awesome! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## flinginairos

Hunted all weekend in Meigs with the smokepoles. My dad and buddy saw nearly 50 deer in our clear cut. A couple my dad said looked liked shed bucks. My buddy did see one shooter but never had a shot at him. I sat with my boy and he killed a big doe. Brutally cold but we had fun! Can't wait to do it all again next year!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstrut

rangercupz20 said:


> Sealed the deal this morning on this guy. Was feeding in standing beans, deer have been hammering since the snow started flying Thursday. First buck on my farm that I purchased last year. Couldn't be happier!
> 
> View attachment 5328121


Great late season buck! Way to hang in there.

May I ask what county?

Congratulations!


----------



## dduff1

Like others have said beware antlers are dropping fall over!! I thought I was shooting a big doe this morning. I thought wrong looked at this deers head through scope for 10 mi utes before decide if it must be a doe so I put the cross hairs of my TC on shoulder squeezed! Down the deer goes. When I walk up to recover u got it a pretty large bodied she'd buck. I am so disgusted with myself. I should have known better.


----------



## arrow179

Cold couple of evenings in the stand. Shot nice big doe for the freezer as no bucks showed in the plot. No shooters have shown themselves since Nov. Good luck everybody who still has a buck tag to fill.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

rangercupz20 said:


> Sealed the deal this morning on this guy. Was feeding in standing beans, deer have been hammering since the snow started flying Thursday. First buck on my farm that I purchased last year. Couldn't be happier!
> 
> View attachment 5328121


Congrats


----------



## 6x5BC

rangercupz20 said:


> Sealed the deal this morning on this guy. Was feeding in standing beans, deer have been hammering since the snow started flying Thursday. First buck on my farm that I purchased last year. Couldn't be happier!
> 
> View attachment 5328121


Congrats !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JW683

Finally filled my buck tag Saturday evening. Cold temps had the deer moving really well. After a tough bow season it was nice to wrap my tag around a nice bucks rack. Good luck to all that are still out hunting.


----------



## JW683

Sorry for the sideways pic.


----------



## BBD1984

JW683 said:


> Sorry for the sideways pic.


Nice work! It's good to see deer show back up on the thread

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Bout to put on my orange uniform in a little bit and see if i can knock a doe down with my muzzleloader.


----------



## RH1

Good job guys


----------



## lutzweiser

tyepsu said:


> It isn't super far from Fredericktown Road. I used to hunt Vodrey's Property along Fredericktown however it seems to get way overhunted so I haven't been there since spring turkey.


I hunt right above Fredrickstown on the Negley/Rogers side, not the Calcutta side. Just wondering, that buck looks familiar.


----------



## BBD1984

Back in the saddle again. With boom stick in hand. Hunting new property in which I'm super stoked about for next yr. Still not sure how to hunt it. Bumped 4 or 5 getting to my stand. No way you'd be able to convince me it was going to be this difficult filing my last tag...this yr sure has been a tough one. 










You Can see deer trail in the snow headed to bedding area. I'm Definitely hunting too close to their bed...even though I've got the wind. Unfortunately I'm in the best tree to climb...there is really no better option as far as shooting lanes go. Might have to do some modifying this spring.....


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Should have grab the bow and left the boom stick at home. Missed a doe at 40 yds tonight...should have shot it a time or two before I went out I guess. Pretty sure it was operator error though     

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

7 deer tonight, 5 does, a spike and half racked forky. Meigs, Co.


----------



## vtbowhntr

My dad and uncle saw 13 today in Meigs County 5 bucks 1 borderline shooter my uncle shot a doe. My dad said he didnt want to gut or drag a doe.


----------



## BBD1984

I saw 11. All does, some might have been the same. Heard close to 10 shots in less than 2 hours. Still salty about missing....back to the range I go. Doubt I hunt much more this season...we'll see. 

Logan Co. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Lots of time left... 4 weeks


----------



## PABBD

Tiggie_00 said:


> Lots of time left... 4 weeks


Finally Tiggie posted one of his shooters!!!!!!!


----------



## finelyshedded

PABBD said:


> Finally Tiggie posted one of his shooters!!!!!!!



You see the copyright images 2014 in lower left area of pic?

Awesome pic BTW.


----------



## finelyshedded

Wish I was able to get out and muzzy hunt but just out of vacation at the moment. Ugh

It's was great hearing that 3 good friends connected on very nice deer over the first 3 days of muzzy season though! Congrats to them and everyone here that's had a successful season thus far! Living vicariously through you all still hunting!


----------



## Tiggie_00

PABBD said:


> Finally Tiggie posted one of his shooters!!!!!!!


Lol nooo geesh, I wish I took video of several nice shooters but I always have a mess of doe around me trying to bust me. Also my main bachelor group moved on and havent been seen in over a week. Now a smaller group of 6 bucks are hanging around. I just hope they come back or havent shed out. The deer are getting really educated. Just shooting one of the nice bucks I passed may be tough.


----------



## WEEGEE

i saw more ml hunters than regular gun hunters this last few days.
around here they really got them hiding. the herd that was coming out ,on the sanctuary,every night is almost gone.
went from appx. 50 to 5 in two days.
another week or two and they'll be out again.
i was waiting on the weather to break, but never counted on hurricane winds.


----------



## BBD1984

http://www.peakofohio.com/mobile/news/details.cfm?clientid=5&id=234117#.WHeR-MtOnqA

Number of kills were up. I thought I heard more than normal shots when I was out...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WarriorVanes

It has been mentioned several times, but one more can't hurt...

Be careful of shooting bucks that have dropped. Obviously, only bow season is left so hopefully you can tell given the distance the game will be. My neighbor shot what he thought was a big bodied doe over the weekend with his loader, only to find out that it was a nice buck that had recently dropped his antlers.


----------



## Bobsfriend

Tiggie_00 said:


> Lol nooo geesh, I wish I took video of several nice shooters but I always have a mess of doe around me trying to bust me. Also my main bachelor group moved on and havent been seen in over a week. Now a smaller group of 6 bucks are hanging around. I just hope they come back or havent shed out. The deer are getting really educated. Just shooting one of the nice bucks I passed may be tough.


Pictures or they don't exist.


----------



## PABBD

Good luck to those of you heading out this weekend. I'm going to head out to Carroll County to check cameras and see what survived Muzzleloader. 

Never too early to start prepping for next year


----------



## BBD1984

Missed a good opportunity to go out this morning. East wind is rare in my parts but good for my setup. Just took a drive and it seems to be quite a bit of mid day movement. For those 3 of us that are still trying to tag out

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Make that 4......


----------



## Bjsaleen

5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

6...but that ended at dark tonight...no deer...but i saw 0 deer,in the woods and that's very ,very rare.
when i crawled down tonight i thought, well it's been a good year.
5 months in hospital/nursing home and several times i wished i was dead. just laying there ,in pain.
from sept on i fought everyday, to get up and walk. baby steps, at first, to climbing a ladder stand.

i spent more time ,in the woods this year, than the last ten!
so as i looked around after getting to the ground, i thanked GOD for HIS mercy.
i thought of you guys too...i knew some of you, where right there with me.
some of you had health problems too,and you never got to go deer hunting at all.

as i got to my truck i said out loud....."well you made it this far,and you'll be a bigger buck next year,i'll see you again ,my friend..........bye!


----------



## AmishMan007

Make that 7 [emoji6]


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Amen weegee!


----------



## WEEGEE

i took a long walk, with my dogs, to the woods this afternoon ,to retrieve a heater from the ground blind. as i looked around i saw a perfect tree ,for next year's stand placement.
it sure felt funny, not sneaking in with my bow,in hand.








come on sept/oct


----------



## PoleAxed1754

Saw a few big ones on public land during the ML season nothing with bow in hand


----------



## ohiobucks

I'm still trying. Been passing several does over the last couple months, and as soon as I say I'm going to fill a doe tag, they stay out of range...

This was my view yesterday afternoon, all 14 deer I saw came out at the far end of the picked corn field right at dark, about 250 yards too far away...


----------



## WEEGEE

a view,from one of my stands


----------



## BowtechHunter65

WEEGEE said:


> View attachment 5368161
> View attachment 5368185
> 
> 
> a view,from one of my stands


Sweet!


----------



## WEEGEE

on nov. 4th i had 6 different bucks in that woods all the same time.
the only problem was the biggest was 125 8 pt. you never heard so much leaves and sticks breaking.
one day last year i saw at least 12 different bucks in those fields.
until last week i have never been there and not seen deer.....
in those pics. as far as you can see, in the distance i hunt and i'm the only one.very fortunate to have.

but i'm done for this year...didn't fill tag,but it wasn't because i didn't have the opportunity.
this coming week i'll move stands ,for next year. i'll take inventory this sept. to make a "hit" list.

you see that thicket in the bottom pic? every buck with in 5 miles around, will be there from last of oct. to mid nov.
that is off limits, even the owner doesn't go in there. it's been that way for 20yrs. or more.

i've driven my atv passed it and next yr. i'll take some pics. to share on here.
this i will say, the rubs look like a brush hog was on it's side and drove down the sides,of that thicket.
there's several old apple trees on the west side that are scrape trees and it looks like a rototiller run around them..

i have one 20 yrds. behind the stand these pics came from,that looks the same.

but you know the biggest bucks always stay close to that thicket and don't go very far away. my only hope is a doe brings them in closer. i can't tell you how many 150-160 class bucks i've seen over the years,that never get over a 100 yrds. from that thicket......why?....every doe from that same 5 mile circle is in there too!


----------



## BBD1984

WEEGEE said:


> on nov. 4th i had 6 different bucks in that woods all the same time.
> the only problem was the biggest was 125 8 pt. you never heard so much leaves and sticks breaking.
> one day last year i saw at least 12 different bucks in those fields.
> until last week i have never been there and not seen deer.....
> in those pics. as far as you can see, in the distance i hunt and i'm the only one.very fortunate to have.
> 
> but i'm done for this year...didn't fill tag,but it wasn't because i didn't have the opportunity.
> this coming week i'll move stands ,for next year. i'll take inventory this sept. to make a "hit" list.
> 
> you see that thicket in the bottom pic? every buck with in 5 miles around, will be there from last of oct. to mid nov.
> that is off limits, even the owner doesn't go in there. it's been that way for 20yrs. or more.
> 
> i've driven my atv passed it and next yr. i'll take some pics. to share on here.
> this i will say, the rubs look like a brush hog was on it's side and drove down the sides,of that thicket.
> there's several old apple trees on the west side that are scrape trees and it looks like a rototiller run around them..
> 
> i have one 20 yrds. behind the stand these pics came from,that looks the same.
> 
> but you know the biggest bucks always stay close to that thicket and don't go very far away. my only hope is a doe brings them in closer. i can't tell you how many 150-160 class bucks i've seen over the years,that never get over a 100 yrds. from that thicket......why?....every doe from that same 5 mile circle is in there too!


Nice setup. What county?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

When i got to my deer blind yesterday this was what i discovered. Damn near brought me to tears. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Man that stinks....time to rebuild and fortify!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

BBD1984 said:


> Nice setup. What county?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


right above you,in hardin.
do you hunt near bl school?


----------



## BBD1984

Nope. I'm just west of BTown.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Back in the saddle again. 1st time hunting this stand since I killed my buck ...try to stay out of these woods....we'll see if it works

As I was typing above...this beautiful half rack just stepped out...had him at 25 yrs broadside!! 7 points...on 1 side!!! Never grabbed my bow...only my phone. Got some awesome video of him! Still my knees were knocking















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Very nice.


----------



## WEEGEE

bet your hoping for next year........nice one for sure


----------



## Regohio

*Awesome*

Good self control…many would have shot.

He will be nice next Fall!



BBD1984 said:


> Back in the saddle again. 1st time hunting this stand since I killed my buck ...try to stay out of these woods....we'll see if it works
> 
> As I was typing above...this beautiful half rack just stepped out...had him at 25 yrs broadside!! 7 points...on 1 side!!! Never grabbed my bow...only my phone. Got some awesome video of him! Still my knees were knocking
> 
> View attachment 5372441
> View attachment 5372449
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

Better hope has another half next time you see him


----------



## WEEGEE

but he would be a conversation piece hanging on the wall.......taxi,can i get half price on this?


----------



## BBD1984

Haha...if he had a full rack and he was symmetric....does anyone think he could go 160? His G-2 looks to be 12+ inches...G-3 is not much shorter!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

BBD1984 said:


> Haha...if he had a full rack and he was symmetric....does anyone think he could go 160? His G-2 looks to be 12+ inches...G-3 is not much shorter!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Based on deer ive personally seen with less tine height and mass along with all those points. I would have to say absolutely. He's a beast 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

yes 160 everyday and 170 on sundays


----------



## 6x5BC

Great half rack. Shame he lost one side already. Looks like he was in your wheelhouse. Incredible encounter none the less.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

i bet you thought about shooting then trying to back track him and look for the other half.......didn't you???


----------



## BBD1984

Yeah I was hoping he would drop the other side while I was watching him... He actually came off a property I don't have permission to be on and went back on to that property. Sure would like to get my hands on those sheds  if you would have told me I would have seen one of the biggest bucks on hoof in my life an hour before sunset in the middle of January I would have laughed you down! He's a newbie.... Haven't seen him all year on any of my cameras. Hope he sticks around  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

BBD1984 said:


> Yeah I was hoping he would drop the other side while I was watching him... He actually came off a property I don't have permission to be on and went back on to that property. Sure would like to get my hands on those sheds  if you would have told me I would have seen one of the biggest bucks on hoof in my life an hour before sunset in the middle of January I would have laughed you down! He's a newbie.... Haven't seen him all year on any of my cameras. Hope he sticks around
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Is this your new property?


----------



## Tiggie_00

Have not seen a shooter buck in a while. Seems that the Bachelor groups have moved on to a better food source or It's too warm for the bucks to feel pressured to hit food sources in the daylight.


----------



## finelyshedded

BBD1984 said:


> Back in the saddle again. 1st time hunting this stand since I killed my buck ...try to stay out of these woods....we'll see if it works
> 
> As I was typing above...this beautiful half rack just stepped out...had him at 25 yrs broadside!! 7 points...on 1 side!!! Never grabbed my bow...only my phone. Got some awesome video of him! Still my knees were knocking
> 
> View attachment 5372441
> View attachment 5372449
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


IMO, that side he's still carrying will tape near mid 80's no problem. If his other side is comparable you got much more than 170's! I don't think he would be very wide though and prolly in the 16-18" range though but I could see this deer grossing mid to upper 180's no problem. Just my opinion!

Good luck looking for his sheds!

Personally, last 3 times I've gone out hunting I got skunked. The farm I hunt just doesn't have anything to draw them in the way of food and is mainly a travel corridor. Tried dumping 300 lbs of shelled and earred corn over a 3-4 week period but squirrels and birds got most of it but did have a few does coming in under darkness. Also getting a lot of Barred owls lately!

Good luck to those still hunting!


----------



## Tiggie_00

When it was in the single digit Temps outside I was making frozen corn blocks. I filled a 1 gallon plastic ice cream container about 80% with corn. Added 1/2 cup of maple syrup. Then placed them outside and added water to top and stir making sure water mixed well. Bucks loved it and would just come each day to eat and chew on them.

It got unseasonably warm and it just ruined my advantage.


----------



## finelyshedded

Tiggie_00 said:


> When it was in the single digit Temps outside I was making frozen corn blocks. I filled a 1 gallon plastic ice cream container about 80% with corn. Added 1/2 cup of maple syrup. Then placed them outside and added water to top and stir making sure water mixed well. Bucks loved it and would just come each day to eat and chew on them.
> 
> It got unseasonably warm and it just ruined my advantage.


That's actually a great idea! Might try that sometime *if* it gets that cold again!lol


----------



## BBD1984

As soon as season is over...I'm going to hit the yotes hard...they've been howling behind my place last two nights! 

Anyone else spend post season laying out fawn killers?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

BBD1984 said:


> As soon as season is over...I'm going to hit the yotes hard...they've been howling behind my place last two nights!
> 
> Anyone else spend post season laying out fawn killers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Please tell me how. I'm interested to start soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BBD1984

1sawtooth said:


> Please tell me how. I'm interested to start soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I got me a .243 and scope, a cyclops varmint light and a IcoTech call.... We've called them in but never close enough to get a shot. Seems like my best success is laying in my bed at night, getting woke up to them messing with my dogs, then running out and shooting one! Had a shot at one this bow season but missed...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

finelyshedded said:


> IMO, that side he's still carrying will tape near mid 80's no problem. If his other side is comparable you got much more than 170's! I don't think he would be very wide though and prolly in the 16-18" range though but I could see this deer grossing mid to upper 180's no problem. Just my opinion!
> 
> Good luck looking for his sheds!
> 
> Personally, last 3 times I've gone out hunting I got skunked. The farm I hunt just doesn't have anything to draw them in the way of food and is mainly a travel corridor. Tried dumping 300 lbs of shelled and earred corn over a 3-4 week period but squirrels and birds got most of it but did have a few does coming in under darkness. Also getting a lot of Barred owls lately!
> 
> Good luck to those still hunting!


Try getting corn still on the cob. The *****, birds and other animals will have a tougher time getting at it. Which will open up more opportunities for deer to get to it.


----------



## 1sawtooth

BBD1984 said:


> I got me a .243 and scope, a cyclops varmint light and a IcoTech call.... We've called them in but never close enough to get a shot. Seems like my best success is laying in my bed at night, getting woke up to them messing with my dogs, then running out and shooting one! Had a shot at one this bow season but missed...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah they hard to get. Ended up shooting my second one with bow last week but 2 yotes in 3 years not going to do it so need some more efficient means. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimmyfunk60

BBD1984 said:


> As soon as season is over...I'm going to hit the yotes hard...they've been howling behind my place last two nights!
> 
> Anyone else spend post season laying out fawn killers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's on my todo list. These pics are at my kids set up 100 yards from my house thinking about getting one of those ATN sights to hunt them at night heard it's a lot easier to call them in then.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Yeah I've been in touch with a pro yote Hunter. He recommends mornings. We've called them in at dark just too far out to get shot off or they run when they see my green light....their frustrating to hunt....I put a camera on what looks to be a den....can't wait to pull card this wknd....!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Was in the stand this morning and heard... pop pop pop pop pop pop antlers popping off.. lol


----------



## WEEGEE

yotes are mating right now...barking all around and lots of it..saw blue eyes about 100 yrds. away last night.
i listened to one that covered a mile in no time.....reminded me of bar hoping ,when i was younger


----------



## 1sawtooth

jimmyfunk60 said:


> That's on my todo list. These pics are at my kids set up 100 yards from my house thinking about getting one of those ATN sights to hunt them at night heard it's a lot easier to call them in then.
> View attachment 5386945
> View attachment 5386953
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does that feeder work? We do something similar but yours looks like all the corn would just run out end of straight pipe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BowtechHunter65

1sawtooth said:


> How does that feeder work? We do something similar but yours looks like all the corn would just run out end of straight pipe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I can answer it for you, it's called a Wye connector. I use them on mine.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Charlotte-Pipe-4-in-dia-PVC-Wye-Fitting/3132807


----------



## 1sawtooth

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I can answer it for you, it's called a Wye connector. I use them on mine.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Charlotte-Pipe-4-in-dia-PVC-Wye-Fitting/3132807


Yeah but not sure why all corn doesn't just come out straight end. Is there a cap on that part?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I use a cap that looks like a drain. Mine is white, cemented it in with PVC cement, allows any moisture to drain out too. Mine has small square holes.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/NDS-4-in-Dia-Round-Grate/1165831


----------



## WEEGEE

well i guess this thread is about done for this season....what say you?


----------



## jimmyfunk60

1sawtooth said:


> How does that feeder work? We do something similar but yours looks like all the corn would just run out end of straight pipe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bowtechhunter is right, it is a 4" y with a shower drain glued in bottom so moisture can drain.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

WEEGEE said:


> well i guess this thread is about done for this season....what say you?


I'm going out tonight and seen a booner Monday! I'm still battling it out in the trenches

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Back in the saddle,,,looking for the 3-peat...even though I kicked up a nanny on the way in

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> I'm going out tonight and seen *half of a booner* on Monday! I'm still battling it out in the trenches
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


There, I fixed it for you, lol.:cheers:

Still pretty cool tho!


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> There, I fixed it for you, lol.:cheers:
> 
> Still pretty cool tho!


Good one! Why didn't I think of that 1st....thanks for bringing me back to planet earth

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

Going to be out in Jefferson County tomorrow morning and Columbiana County in the afternoon and Sunday morning or until I get a buck. Hopefully the shooters are still carrying their antlers.


----------



## onlyaspike

Pulled SD card out of a camera today.....these pics were taken on 1/18....small busted up buck mounting a doe....it might not be completely over...But, I haven't seen a decent buck on camera in about a month....I'm out today hoping to catch a glimpse of one.....


----------



## Spies19

I've been in the stand since 3. Nothing moving yet, Waynesville Ohio


----------



## sfhunter

Been in since 3ish, nothing yet but I am close to homes so the noise is more than usual. Deer have been moving around 5, hoping the weather and increased human activity doesn't make them wait tonight! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfhunter

Still have nice young ten with both sides in cam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

bumped 3 going in.... sat for 2 hrs....saw nothing...scouted for next year....think i found that "perfect tree"

i went ,but my heart wasn't in it!


----------



## jk918

Went out this morning to do some scouting on a new spot in Athens, bumped 7 deer and saw some good sign


----------



## onlyaspike

Skunked tonight....first time this year. Didn't see a deer.


----------



## jmclfrsh

Bumped four this morning, saw two more but they never came out of heavy brush.

Going tomorrow morning, doing a ground sit in some brush 30 yds from where they cross a small clearing almost daily. We'll see if that works.


----------



## BBD1984

Just had 11 deer walk right by my house! 2 of which were bucks. One was a nice 120-125" 8. Both bucks had racks. Awesome!



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

Found this fresh rub yesterday in southern Ohio. The buck that made the rub definitely had well attached antlers. He worked the tree over really good.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

nice rub....that little flat your on looks like bucks prefer that area.


----------



## finelyshedded

6x5BC said:


> Found this fresh rub yesterday in southern Ohio. The buck that made the rub definitely had well attached antlers. He worked the tree over really good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice fresh rub!


----------



## BBD1984

Yeah I'd be putting a camera pointing at that tree next September....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Couple days ago saw 7 bucks with full racks and 2 sets were sparing. Attached good pushing each other around.


----------



## Tim/OH

Drove around the property that I hunt yesterday morning and seen a fresh rub on the edge of the woods....



Tim


----------



## corybrown50

anyone else having trouble getting passed page 163? It shows 168 pages.


----------



## Raldridge03




----------



## AmishMan007

corybrown50 said:


> anyone else having trouble getting passed page 163? It shows 168 pages.


No im good, but I use Tapatalk. Your post is definitely at the end though! [emoji106]


----------



## 1sawtooth

Yeah that tree was not rubbed two weeks ago. [emoji15] no I was not trespassing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BBD1984

Man the more I scroll around AT's other threads and read about other states hunting regs....I wish the ODNR would Jack up the price for out of state licence ($400 + lottery) and allow their tax paying residents to kill two bucks per season....like other states. Ohio resident hunters are really getting a bad deal imo. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

BBD1984 said:


> Man the more I scroll around AT's other threads and read about other states hunting regs....I wish the ODNR would Jack up the price for out of state licence ($400 + lottery) and allow their tax paying residents to kill two bucks per season....like other states. Ohio resident hunters are really getting a bad deal imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No one needs 2 buck tags...that would further decimate our herd.


----------



## 6x5BC

Perhaps Ohio should stop all NR deer hunters. That way, the meth head scum of southern Ohio could kill even more deer with their crossbows and straight walled case rifles. Get rid of the NRs who lease land and actually contribute to the local economy and spend money instead of milking it dry on the free load wagon like the 4th generation welfare trash residents in many areas do. That would make many of you cry babies happy I'd bet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

it's been messed up for several days now...


----------



## 6x5BC

medicsnoke said:


> No one needs 2 buck tags...that would further decimate our herd.


true dat^^^^^^!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

6x5BC said:


> Perhaps Ohio should stop all NR deer hunters. That way, the meth head scum of southern Ohio could kill even more deer with their crossbows and straight walled case rifles. Get rid of the NRs who lease land and actually contribute to the local economy and spend money instead of milking it dry on the free load wagon like the 4th generation welfare trash residents in many areas do. That would make many of you cry babies happy I'd bet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I happen to be from SE Ohio (Meigs Co). I am not a meth head as you seem to think persons who reside here are nor do I hunt with ANY implement other than my Bowtech Prodigy. Poor assumption on your part about those of us who live here. Meth is a problem all over Ohio and doesn't know ANY class of people, it only destroys lives. I would like to see Ohio raise the NR fees, if the out of staters want to come believe me they will pay it has nothing to do with the amount of deer I am allowed to harvest or land to hunt. 

I also agree one buck tag is privilege enough per person to be allowed to harvest.


----------



## BBD1984

medicsnoke said:


> No one needs 2 buck tags...that would further decimate our herd.


I'd have to see the NR buck kill #'s are and if they'd offset resident hunters buck kill # increase, if NR hunters decreased. 

Nonetheless NR fees needs to increase and maybe do limited lotto for resident hunters 2nd buck tag.....which I'm sure will get corrupted somehow by the same "contributing" folks getting pulled each yr.....

BTW medicsnoke did your client kill anything during ML?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

6x5BC said:


> Perhaps Ohio should stop all NR deer hunters. That way, the meth head scum of southern Ohio could kill even more deer with their crossbows and straight walled case rifles. Get rid of the NRs who lease land and actually contribute to the local economy and spend money instead of milking it dry on the free load wagon like the 4th generation welfare trash residents in many areas do. That would make many of you cry babies happy I'd bet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How does getting rid of non-resident hunting stop "meth-head scum" from killing deer with rifles and crossbows?
I would think that "meth-headed scum" would shoot deer if they have permission or not... Most criminals don't follow the rules.... And, I'm pretty sure that drug issues are not solely based out of Southern Ohio


----------



## irishhacker

BBD1984 said:


> Man the more I scroll around AT's other threads and read about other states hunting regs....I wish the ODNR would Jack up the price for out of state licence ($400 + lottery) and allow their tax paying residents to kill two bucks per season....like other states. Ohio resident hunters are really getting a bad deal imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



One buck only is one of the few GOOD things Ohio has maintained..

Allowing 2 would be a disaster. I would attend every single public hearing that I could to argue against this.


----------



## bmwlife1976

6x5BC said:


> Perhaps Ohio should stop all NR deer hunters. That way, the meth head scum of southern Ohio could kill even more deer with their crossbows and straight walled case rifles. Get rid of the NRs who lease land and actually contribute to the local economy and spend money instead of milking it dry on the free load wagon like the 4th generation welfare trash residents in many areas do. That would make many of you cry babies happy I'd bet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I hate meth heads and poachers as much as anyone. Oh and also amish who shoot more deer than all of us combined around my parts. Day and night. But you are a moron. Period. Nothing further to add. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

6x5BC said:


> Perhaps Ohio should stop all NR deer hunters. That way, the meth head scum of southern Ohio could kill even more deer with their crossbows and straight walled case rifles. Get rid of the NRs who lease land and actually contribute to the local economy and spend money instead of milking it dry on the free load wagon like the 4th generation welfare trash residents in many areas do. That would make many of you cry babies happy I'd bet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is perhaps the most idiotic, uneducated posts I have ever read on AT. What does living in southern Ohio have to do with being a meth head? What does living in southern Ohio have to do with the amount of people on welfare? Talk about hunters drawing lines between hunters..
Although I am not from southern Ohio or do I live there , this post rubbed me wrong.
I and I'm sure many others would appreciate hearing you justify your comments.


----------



## SkeeterYamaha

corybrown50 said:


> anyone else having trouble getting passed page 163? It shows 168 pages.


Mine did it for 3 days.


----------



## medicsnoke

BBD1984 said:


> I'd have to see the NR buck kill #'s are and if they'd offset resident hunters buck kill # increase, if NR hunters decreased.
> 
> Nonetheless NR fees needs to increase and maybe do limited lotto for resident hunters 2nd buck tag.....which I'm sure will get corrupted somehow by the same "contributing" folks getting pulled each yr.....
> 
> BTW medicsnoke did your client kill anything during ML?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Wouldn't even be close. Non-resident hunters accounted for 11% of the deer permits issued, 8% of the total harvest (15,468 deer), and 12% of the buck harvest (9,015 bucks) in the 2015-16 season.
With a total antlered deer harvest of 76,689. 


Total deer harvested in 2015 was 188,329

Hunters who took:
One deer - 78.3%
Two deer - 17.7%
Three deer - 3.2%
More than three - 0.8%

So if every Ohio hunter was allowed to kill two bucks.....I can only assume it would mirror the total buck harvest number MINUS non-resident buck kills x 32% success rate on average. Roughly 23,000 more buck harvested IMO. Ohio can not handle that.


----------



## BBD1984

medicsnoke said:


> Wouldn't even be close. Non-resident hunters accounted for 11% of the deer permits issued, 8% of the total harvest (15,468 deer), and 12% of the buck harvest (9,015 bucks) in the 2015-16 season.
> With a total antlered deer harvest of 76,689.
> 
> 
> Total deer harvested in 2015 was 188,329
> 
> Hunters who took:
> One deer - 78.3%
> Two deer - 17.7%
> Three deer - 3.2%
> More than three - 0.8%
> 
> So if every Ohio hunter was allowed to kill two bucks.....I can only assume it would mirror the total buck harvest number MINUS non-resident buck kills x 32% success rate on average. Roughly 23,000 more buck harvested IMO. Ohio can not handle that.


Good work....! Can't argue #'s.

One question....how does states like Illinois allow 2-buck limit and still produce nice trophies every year? They charge over $400 for NR license and Iowa does a point system.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

medicsnoke said:


> No one needs 2 buck tags...that would further decimate our herd.


 Yes it would....and I agree with others that odnr needs to RAISE PRICES for non-resident license and tags.



Tim


----------



## Bulian82

May I ask why everyone thinks Ohio needs to raise non resident prices? I live in WV but own property in Ohio that I hunt. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

I would also think that most people that come here and hunt from out of state hunt public land and while they are here they spend money at local places I.e restaurants, hotels, grocery stores. The more prices are raised would only hurt RESIDENTS that work in these places as less people would come. Maybe that's something to think about also?

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Bulian82 said:


> May I ask why everyone thinks Ohio needs to raise non resident prices? I live in WV but own property in Ohio that I hunt.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Pretty sure if you own land (5+ acres???) Your landowner lic & tag is free....

Which I totally agree with....Kentucky makes NR landowner pay FULL price not matter how much land you own!

I just think we need to copy other states and make it harder/more expensive for NR to harvest deer in Ohio. Kentucky is $240 for lic & tag. Ohio is $149.

Hopefully the return for the local tax paying resident would be better trophy and game success rate and maybe down the road open the door for a 2nd buck tag.....hence making hunting in Ohio GREAT AGAIN!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

Bulian82 said:


> May I ask why everyone thinks Ohio needs to raise non resident prices? I live in WV but own property in Ohio that I hunt.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Simple supply and demand. IMO the top states to hunt monster bucks are Iowa @ $700, Kansas/Illinios @ $450, [email protected] $250 and Ohio @$150.........see anything wrong there?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Yes I own 53 acres in KY and would have to pay the fee. I refuse and stick to my small place here in Meigs.


----------



## WEEGEE

just got a report 5 bucks ran across rt 47 east of ben logan school and all had racks ....one was close to a 140 class 10 pt...they didn't see if a doe was in the lead or not!


----------



## Tim/OH

medicsnoke said:


> Simple supply and demand. IMO the top states to hunt monster bucks are Iowa @ $700, Kansas/Illinios @ $450, [email protected] $250 and Ohio @$150.........see anything wrong there?


 Bingo.....


Tim


----------



## jk918

BBD1984 said:


> Pretty sure if you own land (5+ acres???) Your landowner lic & tag is free....
> 
> Which I totally agree with....Kentucky makes NR landowner pay FULL price not matter how much land you own!
> 
> I just think we need to copy other states and make it harder/more expensive for NR to harvest deer in Ohio. Kentucky is $240 for lic & tag. Ohio is $149.
> 
> Hopefully the return for the local tax paying resident would be better trophy and game success rate and maybe down the road open the door for a 2nd buck tag.....hence making hunting in Ohio GREAT AGAIN!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


NR who own land in Ohio have to buy an out of state license even to hunt there own property, Risdents who hunt there own land don't need a license if they only hunt there land


----------



## 1sawtooth

jk918 said:


> NR who own land in Ohio have to buy an out of state license even to hunt there own property, Risdents who hunt there own land don't need a license if they only hunt there land


Sorry you are incorrect my friend. NR land owners can hunt their own land as long as the state they reside in allows the same. This law was established because of Indiana residents buying up Ohio land thus not having to purchase a Ohio licenses. At the same time Indiana did not allow the same provisions if residents of Ohio purchased land in Indiana. Basically Ohio retaliated. Indiana is one of the few states to do this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1sawtooth

BBD1984 said:


> Pretty sure if you own land (5+ acres???) Your landowner lic & tag is free....
> 
> Which I totally agree with....Kentucky makes NR landowner pay FULL price not matter how much land you own!
> 
> I just think we need to copy other states and make it harder/more expensive for NR to harvest deer in Ohio. Kentucky is $240 for lic & tag. Ohio is $149.
> 
> Hopefully the return for the local tax paying resident would be better trophy and game success rate and maybe down the road open the door for a 2nd buck tag.....hence making hunting in Ohio GREAT AGAIN!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think most of this stems from so many out of state'rs hunting Ohio that the locals are starting to get aggravated with the influx of people and pressure. I can see both sides of the argument on this one. Ohio is one of the better states to hunt. Top 10 for sure but has one of the lowest NR license fees. If WV aligns with Ohio's NR license terms then you don't have to purchase a license anyway provided your hunting your own property. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1sawtooth

By the way, I pay close to $3000 annually in real-estate taxes. Seems to me I deserve to have a free hunting license so completely agree with the current Ohio NR provisions.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BowtechHunter65

1sawtooth said:


> By the way, I pay close to $3000 annually in real-estate taxes. Seems to me I deserve to have a free hunting license so completely agree with the current Ohio NR provisions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Amen, I feel ya but I am a resident. I still buy the license and tags even though I am a landowner because it goes back into the ODNR. I figure if I can't afford the license and tags I probably don't need to be in the woods anyhow.


----------



## 1sawtooth

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Amen, I feel ya but I am a resident. I still buy the license and tags even though I am a landowner because it goes back into the ODNR. I figure if I can't afford the license and tags I probably don't need to be in the woods anyhow.


You know I completely agree. Ohio has probably one of the best if not the best ran wildlife divisions in the country. And for the past 3 years now I actually have purchased a NR license as I hunt in another county with a friend of mine. And each time I purchased one it didn't bother me in the least. Mainly because of how well the states system is ran and because it's not overly expensive. Now if it were to goto $700 like Iowa then maybe I would stay on my farm. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I stick to my little neck o the woods in Meigs although I have ventured back into Athens Co where I was raised to hunt public land. I volunteer instruct hunter and trapper education for the ODNR and I agree it's a great organization with great people.


----------



## medicsnoke

1sawtooth said:


> Sorry you are incorrect my friend. NR land owners can hunt their own land as long as the state they reside in allows the same. This law was established because of Indiana residents buying up Ohio land thus not having to purchase a Ohio licenses. At the same time Indiana did not allow the same provisions if residents of Ohio purchased land in Indiana. Basically Ohio retaliated. Indiana is one of the few states to do this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I never knew that and you are correct because I just looked it up. Amazing you learn something new everyday!


----------



## bmwlife1976

Still at it fella's. Seen 5 last night. One shooter and this ol tom that cam cruis'n thru. This is def. The best part about my box blinds. I hunt up until the last day. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

bmwlife1976 said:


> View attachment 5428001
> 
> 
> Still at it fella's. Seen 5 last night. One shooter and this ol tom that cam cruis'n thru. This is def. The best part about my box blinds. I hunt up until the last day.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


That's a nice set you got....have you filled any tags this yr?

I have 1 more doe tag to fill....calling a full court press for the next 10-days!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

6x5BC said:


> Perhaps Ohio should stop all NR deer hunters. That way, the meth head scum of southern Ohio could kill even more deer with their crossbows and straight walled case rifles. Get rid of the NRs who lease land and actually contribute to the local economy and spend money instead of milking it dry on the free load wagon like the 4th generation welfare trash residents in many areas do. That would make many of you cry babies happy I'd bet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As a resident of southern Ohio I appreciate your desire to stimulate our economy by leasing hunting property. However I certainly do not appreciate your general view of my friends, neighbors, and community. There are folks here that have issues and I'm sure are less fortunate as yourself for instance. I wish you the best hunting success in the future, but if your statement truly reflects your beliefs, keep your money and find success somewhere else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

chief razor said:


> As a resident of southern Ohio I appreciate your desire to stimulate our economy by leasing hunting property. However I certainly do not appreciate your general view of my friends, neighbors, and community. There are folks here that have issues and I'm sure are less fortunate as yourself for instance. I wish you the best hunting success in the future, but if your statement truly reflects your beliefs, keep your money and find success somewhere else.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen to that brother. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

BBD1984 said:


> That's a nice set you got....have you filled any tags this yr?
> 
> I have 1 more doe tag to fill....calling a full court press for the next 10-days!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks BBD1984. Yea I've filled my Buck tag in early November. I would love to put a doe in the freezer before next Sunday. This is the same spot that produced my buck this year as well as many deer over the last 7 years. I've been in this particular blind every evening for the last three weeks and plan to stay the course up until the last hour. Its a long time till Sept. Rolls around again. I wanna get in my therapy while I can. [emoji2] 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

chief razor said:


> As a resident of southern Ohio I appreciate your desire to stimulate our economy by leasing hunting property. However I certainly do not appreciate your general view of my friends, neighbors, and community. There are folks here that have issues and I'm sure are less fortunate as yourself for instance. I wish you the best hunting success in the future, but if your statement truly reflects your beliefs, keep your money and find success somewhere else.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well said brother.......


----------



## z7master167

Every year when people dont tag out they start blaming NR for decimation of the deer heard.. well im a non resident and seem to have no problem seeing deer... Punched my buck tag 5 of the last 7 years.. deer dont do the same thing every year, you as a hunter need to adapt and overcome..


----------



## BBD1984

z7master167 said:


> Every year when people dont tag out they start blaming NR for decimation of the deer heard.. well im a non resident and seem to have no problem seeing deer... Punched my buck tag 5 of the last 7 years.. deer dont do the same thing every year, you as a hunter need to adapt and overcome..


I'm a resident ohio Hunter and usually tag out every year...I just think we need to take in fewer and charge more for NR hunters....you'd still be able to come just might not pull a buck tag and your wallet maybe a little lighter

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## brwnsfan1

BBD1984 said:


> I'm a resident ohio Hunter and usually tag out every year...I just think we need to take in fewer and charge more for NR hunters....you'd still be able to come just might not pull a buck tag and your wallet maybe a little lighter
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I agree the NR's should be paying more than they do as well as implementing a lotto for buck tags.


----------



## chaded

z7master167 said:


> Every year when people dont tag out they start blaming NR for decimation of the deer heard.. well im a non resident and seem to have no problem seeing deer... Punched my buck tag 5 of the last 7 years.. deer dont do the same thing every year, you as a hunter need to adapt and overcome..


Maybe we just need NR's to come teach us how to hunt? Lol


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

z7master167 said:


> Every year when people dont tag out they start blaming NR for decimation of the deer heard.. well im a non resident and seem to have no problem seeing deer... Punched my buck tag 5 of the last 7 years.. deer dont do the same thing every year, you as a hunter need to adapt and overcome..


I too tagged out, and have the same opinion I have for years, let's go back to 10k non residents like the early 2000s and we can all start seeing better deer again. Non resident tag increase has been denied multiple times by the general assembly. Our state is broke y'all. Anything to bring money into the state. What the state doesn't realize is if they cut the number of tags way down and hiked up the price, people would still line up to hunt here. Yet tax paying residents get the shaft, most felt on PL. I miss great hunting on the PL.


----------



## 1sawtooth

Personally I would like to see the percentages of NR hunters as I'm not sure that's the real issue. But I still think ODNR should charge more. Anyway, here in Virginia we don't get a huge influx of NR hunters due to not being a trophy state. However the deer population is way down across the board just as people see it in Ohio. The reason is due to increased levels of predation and EHD not increased hunters. Coyotes are spreading like wildfire and they are very hard to control. They take some adult deer but are extremely hard on new born fawns. I for one have begun trapping them and am waging war against them. Death to the Yote. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> Maybe we just need NR's to come teach us how to hunt? Lol


I can give it a go if you need help.


----------



## BBD1984

It's 4th quarter and the 2 minute warning whistle has just blown...I'm on the sidelines eating a breakfast for Champs. My team is down 7 and we're on the 20....1st play back on the field...coach calls our bread and butter... go 20ft vertical and let it fly!

I think only getting 4 hours of sleep last night has made me a little delusional.... But I'm excited about filling my third and final tag this morning! BBD(big doe down

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

BBD1984 said:


> Man the more I scroll around AT's other threads and read about other states hunting regs....I wish the ODNR would Jack up the price for out of state licence ($400 + lottery) and allow their tax paying residents to kill two bucks per season....like other states. Ohio resident hunters are really getting a bad deal imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You really think killing two bucks is a great idea ?? Your herd is on a decline and you want to start killing two bucks .


----------



## BBD1984

pope125 said:


> You really think killing two bucks is a great idea ?? Your herd is on a decline and you want to start killing two bucks .


By reducing NR antlered kills....after several years....yes. That is exactly what I'm saying. How has Illinois been able to accommodate that?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

BBD1984 said:


> By reducing NR antlered kills....after several years....yes. That is exactly what I'm saying. How has Illinois been able to accommodate that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Your nuts about 2 bucks,Illinois is tanking do you hunt there to be able to form an opinion.ive been going for 12 years this past year will be my last time going to Pike co.


----------



## BBD1984

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Your nuts about 2 bucks,Illinois is tanking do you hunt there to be able to form an opinion.ive been going for 12 years this past year will be my last time going to Pike co.


Now you speak! This whole theory/debate could have been squashed 6-pages ago had you only spoke sooner.....thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

BBD1984 said:


> Now you speak! This whole theory/debate could have been squashed 6-pages ago had you only spoke sooner.....thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Why is that?


----------



## pope125

BBD1984 said:


> By reducing NR antlered kills....after several years....yes. That is exactly what I'm saying. How has Illinois been able to accommodate that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Go sit in a tree for two weeks and come back and tell me how great Illinois is . Killing two bucks sounds good , its a death wish .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

BBD1984 said:


> Now you speak! This whole theory/debate could have been squashed 6-pages ago had you only spoke sooner.....thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I went back 6 pages the only thing i found was your post #3977 i think it was where u talked about lower deer numbers,rarity of seeing a road kills,yet u are out in the 4th quarter to make sure fill every tag you have and then want to blame the non residents.Hows about not filling ever tag just because you have them and try help get the deer numbers back.


----------



## BBD1984

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Why is that?


Because you're boots on the ground...

I just merely suggested it...one guy posted the NR anterled kill numbers and if you reduced it by half it would equal around 8k anterled deer. You repeat that for 5 years now we're talking 40k+ anterled deer standing....that's a lot of extra breeding also....

I think it's safe to say the overall concensus, even if my theory would be correct, that 1 buck tag per ohio Hunter is sound. I concede

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I went back 6 pages the only thing i found was your post #3977 i think it was where u talked about lower deer numbers,rarity of seeing a road kills,yet u are out in the 4th quarter to make sure fill every tag you have and then want to blame the non residents.Hows about not filling ever tag just because you have them and try help get the deer numbers back.


Not trying to be a dick just fed up with the lack of deer numbers been hunting Ohio since 1980 and something has to change and if hunters dont take it upon themselves it will get worse.everyone wants to blame NR,ehd,coyotes etc,we kill 200,000 deer a year hunter greed is the problem yet noone wants to take it upon themselves to cut back on killing deer.


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Not trying to be a dick just fed up with the lack of deer numbers been hunting Ohio since 1980 and something has to change and if hunters dont take it upon themselves it will get worse.everyone wants to blame NR,ehd,coyotes etc,we kill 200,000 deer a year hunter greed is the problem yet noone wants to take it upon themselves to cut back on killing deer.


Darrin , its the same problem and issues we have in Pa .


----------



## paarchhntr

The "gotta fill my tag" mentality is killing a lot of states.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

paarchhntr said:


> The "gotta fill my tag" mentality is killing a lot of states.


Totally agree my friend


----------



## k&j8

medicsnoke said:


> Wouldn't even be close. *Non-resident hunters accounted for 11% of the deer permits issued, 8% of the total harvest (15,468 deer), and 12% of the buck harvest (9,015 bucks) in the 2015-16 season.
> With a total antlered deer harvest of 76,689. *
> 
> 
> *Total deer harvested in 2015 was 188,329*
> 
> Hunters who took:
> One deer - 78.3%
> Two deer - 17.7%
> Three deer - 3.2%
> More than three - 0.8%
> 
> So if every Ohio hunter was allowed to kill two bucks.....I can only assume it would mirror the total buck harvest number MINUS non-resident buck kills x 32% success rate on average. Roughly 23,000 more buck harvested IMO. Ohio can not handle that.





BBD1984 said:


> But I'm excited about filling my third and final tag this morning! BBD(big doe down
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


As shown in the harvest numbers posted earlier, non-residents account for only 8% of the total harvest in Ohio.

Total deer harvest 188,329 of which NR were responsible for 15,468 (8%).

Total antlered harvest 76,689 of which NR were responsible for 9,015 (12%).

*Total antlerless harvest then would be 111,640 of which NR were responsible for 6,453 (6%). 

This equates to residents killing 105,187 antlerless deer, most of which are does. And you are blaming non-residents for the decimation of your deer herd??*

You can raise the rates for NR's to hunt Ohio all you want, but until Ohio's residents restrain themselves from killing does at this rate, your herd will continue to decline.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

k&j8 said:


> As shown in the harvest numbers posted earlier, non-residents account for only 8% of the total harvest in Ohio.
> 
> Total deer harvest 188,329 of which NR were responsible for 15,468 (8%).
> 
> Total antlered harvest 76,689 of which NR were responsible for 9,015 (12%).
> 
> *Total antlerless harvest then would be 111,640 of which NR were responsible for 6,453 (6%).
> 
> This equates to residents killing 105,187 antlerless deer, most of which are does. And you are blaming non-residents for the decimation of your deer herd??*
> 
> You can raise the rates for NR's to hunt Ohio all you want, but until Ohio's residents restrain themselves from killing does at this rate, your herd will continue to decline.


Great post,residents for the most part have no self control


----------



## BBD1984

k&j8 said:


> As shown in the harvest numbers posted earlier, non-residents account for only 8% of the total harvest in Ohio.
> 
> Total deer harvest 188,329 of which NR were responsible for 15,468 (8%).
> 
> Total antlered harvest 76,689 of which NR were responsible for 9,015 (12%).
> 
> *Total antlerless harvest then would be 111,640 of which NR were responsible for 6,453 (6%).
> 
> This equates to residents killing 105,187 antlerless deer, most of which are does. And you are blaming non-residents for the decimation of your deer herd??*
> 
> You can raise the rates for NR's to hunt Ohio all you want, but until Ohio's residents restrain themselves from killing does at this rate, your herd will continue to decline.


No one blaming NR. I'm just saying its one of the ways of making ohio hunting better is making it more difficult for NR to fill antlered tags which was 8k not 15k as I misspoke earlier. 

I agree ODNR should restrict harvest numbers for a couple yrs to let the herd replenish. 

Sounds like there are more NR on this thread than there are Ohioians. Sorry some of you are sore about us wanting less of you killing our deer...but I think the way to solve this issue is to build a wall...and make NR pay for it!!! Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

BBD1984 said:


> No one blaming NR. I'm just saying its one of the ways of making ohio hunting better is making it more difficult for NR to fill antlered tags which was 8k not 15k as I misspoke earlier.
> 
> I agree ODNR should restrict harvest numbers for a couple yrs to let the herd replenish.
> 
> Sounds like there are more NR on this thread than there are Ohioians. Sorry some of you are sore about us wanting less of you killing our deer...but I think the way to solve this issue is to build a wall...and make NR pay for it!!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That would be sweet. Then we maybe won't see the traffic jam of Ohio plates heading into WV to kill MY deer on Thanksgiving week. 

Oh wait, that sounds a little selfish doesn't it?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

They aren't our deer, they are the State of Ohio's deer and those in Columbus make the decisions how many by type can be taken. There are forums where hunter input is taken or at least listened to. Be a voice to the state where it may make a difference. 

Raising NR rates won't necessarily keep the NR hunters from traveling to hunt here but most importantly put more revenue back into wildlife conservation and the ODNR. I am for a rate hike for NR licenses to bring us in line with other top deer producing states. 

As for taking too many deer if a person is entitled to take 3 deer in their particular county and they consume what they take OR donate the meat to a food bank then take what the state allows legally. 

Just my two cents worth......


----------



## pope125

BowtechHunter65 said:


> They aren't our deer, they are the State of Ohio's deer and those in Columbus make the decisions how many by type can be taken. There are forums where hunter input is taken or at least listened to. Be a voice to the state where it may make a difference.
> 
> Raising NR rates won't necessarily keep the NR hunters from traveling to hunt here but most importantly put more revenue back into wildlife conservation and the ODNR. I am for a rate hike for NR licenses to bring us in line with other top deer producing states.
> 
> As for taking too many deer if a person is entitled to take 3 deer in their particular county and they consume what they take OR donate the meat to a food bank then take what the state allows legally.
> 
> Just my two cents worth......



You can raise the NR tags to $600 - $700 I will still come to Ohio .


----------



## k&j8

BBD1984 said:


> No one blaming NR. I'm just saying its one of the ways of making ohio hunting better is making it more difficult for NR to fill antlered tags which was 8k not 15k as I misspoke earlier.
> 
> I agree ODNR should restrict harvest numbers for a couple yrs to let the herd replenish.
> 
> Sounds like there are more NR on this thread than there are Ohioians. Sorry some of you are sore about us wanting less of you killing our deer...but I think the way to solve this issue is to build a wall...and make NR pay for it!!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not sore, just trying to shine a light on where the real issue is. Even if there were absolutely no non-residents hunting Ohio, the herd would still be where it is today due to residents over-harvesting does simply because the ODNR allowed it. 

If you want the hunting to get better, hunters must restrain themselves from shooting so many does in spite of what the ODNR allows.


----------



## BBD1984

pope125 said:


> You can raise the NR tags to $600 - $700 I will still come to Ohio .


Pope for you my friend...I'd pay the difference, in hopes of you bringing some of your MOJO to the Buckeye state and even better yet...Logan Co. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

pope125 said:


> You can raise the NR tags to $600 - $700 I will still come to Ohio .


My point exactly, NRs will still come but the state will benefit.....


----------



## chaded

BowtechHunter65 said:


> My point exactly, NRs will still come but the state will benefit.....


I don't believe guys like him are the majority although there are some. I think it would make a lot of people consider going elsewhere.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Which would help deer numbers possibly as well, there are many arguments to this subject.


----------



## Rod56

Bywayofthearrow said:


> I too tagged out, and have the same opinion I have for years, let's go back to 10k non residents like the early 2000s and we can all start seeing better deer again. Non resident tag increase has been denied multiple times by the general assembly. Our state is broke y'all. Anything to bring money into the state. What the state doesn't realize is if they cut the number of tags way down and hiked up the price, people would still line up to hunt here. Yet tax paying residents get the shaft, most felt on PL. I miss great hunting on the PL.


I'm from PA and have owned 85 acres in Ohio for 6 years. I also pay real estate taxes in Ohio but not one penny of that goes to ODNR just as a resident landowners taxes don't support ODNR. In my opinion your logic would not bring more money into the state, but only serve to reduce the number of NR hunters. I can't find the current non-resident numbers but did find an article from back in 2010 where it stated a 35% increase in non-resident hunters between 2005 and 2009. The number of non-resident in 2009 was 43,668. Using that as an example assuming each of those hunters spent $125 dollars for a non-resident hunting license and $24 for an either sex permit that would bring in about 6.5 million dollars. If you limit the number of non-residents to 10K and lets say raise the fee to $500, that's only 5 million. ODNR would have to raise the fee well above the $700 Iowa charges in order to not lose revenue. If ODNR needs money they should require resident landowners to purchase a license even if they are hunting on their own land. Here in PA every hunter has to purchase a license, landowner or not. If you own 80 acres or more and register your land with the PA Game Commission to allow public hunting you can get a reduced fee license, otherwise you pay the normal fee. JMO


----------



## AmishMan007

The way I look at it is, the total deer herd numbers for the state are not going to be primarily effected by those on this thread. The state should lower the tag limits if the herd numbers are being effected that bad! But I'm sure most insurance companies will tell you that the deer numbers are still looking good!


----------



## Regohio

I think Ohio better do something…Our Tags are 30 - 40 % of the cost of Illinois/Iowa/etc… We have opportunites on PAR with them…why not have prices on PAR???



BBD1984 said:


> No one blaming NR. I'm just saying its one of the ways of making ohio hunting better is making it more difficult for NR to fill antlered tags which was 8k not 15k as I misspoke earlier.
> 
> I agree ODNR should restrict harvest numbers for a couple yrs to let the herd replenish.
> 
> Sounds like there are more NR on this thread than there are Ohioians. Sorry some of you are sore about us wanting less of you killing our deer...but I think the way to solve this issue is to build a wall...and make NR pay for it!!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kowboy17

I'm from and still have property in Ohio (family are farmers and still do), I've also hunted in WV (yes, I've been one of those guys), I hunt out West (lived out there for some time) and we all can B&^% and moan about who and where BUT until WE as hunters take control of our herds and stop this continous shooting of the does year in and year out, our herds no matter where they are will continue to decline. I also agree with the comment about "just because you have a tag, you don't need to fill it". I'm going to bet that not one of you on this thread NEED to fill the freezer. You have internet, a computer and obviously a warm place to type it out. Let's take control of OURSELVES before we ask some federal or state agency to dictate what should be done. We KNOW what needs to be done. 
Leading is not easy or everyone would be a leader and we know that's not the case. How about 'checking' your fellow hunter by speaking up when it's a one on one conversation, with your family members, with your friends. Discuss it and take the lead. SHOW by action. Will others continue to bag everything they can, yes, but it's YOU that can stop it. When you're in the tree, on the ground and the shot presents itself, don't take it for the sake of taking it.....'check' yourself. Lead when nobody is watching.


----------



## Darkvador

I have read the term "tagged out" or "still trying to fill my last tag" way too much on this forum. I always look in the upper right corner and 95% of the time it's an Ohio residents post. In my 25+ years of hunting Ohio, I have never known a non resident that tagged out or wants to. It's not why most of us are there. The only problem I have seen with non resident hunters is they are hell on 2yo bucks. The knuckleheads think they are big or they just don't want to go home empty handed.


----------



## chaded

Darkvador said:


> I have read the term "tagged out" or "still trying to fill my last tag" way too much on this forum. I always look in the upper right corner and 95% of the time it's an Ohio residents post. In my 25+ years of hunting Ohio, I have never known a non resident that tagged out or wants to. It's not why most of us are there. The only problem I have seen with non resident hunters is they are hell on 2yo bucks. The knuckleheads think they are big or they just don't want to go home empty handed.


*"I have never known a non resident that tagged out or wants to."* and then *"they just don't want to go home empty handed."* Is this not a contradiction? I also don't buy the silly statement of 95% of people that say "tagged out" or "still trying to fill my last tag" are people from Ohio. LOL! And to top all of it off, this coming from someone that resides in PA. Let's not get started on the "shoot'em up" and "brown is down" state of PA. But don't worry, we are developing the same mentality and are quickly following suit.....


----------



## 1sawtooth

I've heard the Amish kill a lot of deer and even out of season as this is a main part of their diet. Is this true or just another assumption? Seems to be a lot of them in SE Ohio now where 20-30 years ago I didn't see any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tpcowfish

This is" United " States of America, I find it fine for nr's coming to this state, Come here for an opportunity to hunt deer, pay their tags, lodging, food gas ect. Only thing i don't like is if i hunt in their state it cost me a fortune. Maybe tit for tat would help, im not sure. What ever the state charges for nr's , maybe Ohio should charge the same for nr's coming from that state. I don't know if that would be the solution, but i find some of these states nr tag prices ridiculous, Ohio is a bargain compared to almost all other states, if not all, Wish there was a way to balance it out, without punishing the hunters


----------



## 1sawtooth

You can't charge NR's the same cost that would be in their state cause every NR coming to Ohio is coming from a cheap crappy hunting state like me. They wouldn't make any money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jeff25

I have a thought, since the federal gov is transferring all public lands to state jurisdiction and not funding it, do you think we will see an increase in resident and non residents tag rates in order for the state to fund it?


----------



## medicsnoke

Rod56 said:


> If ODNR needs money they should require resident landowners to purchase a license even if they are hunting on their own land. Here in PA every hunter has to purchase a license, landowner or not. If you own 80 acres or more and register your land with the PA Game Commission to allow public hunting you can get a reduced fee license, otherwise you pay the normal fee. JMO



I agree. I think requiring everyone to purchase a deer tag would possibly help curb the "shooting of deer just for the hell of it". I fear it would also increase poaching but if people are going to be dishonest.....you can't help that. But an increase in NR fee's and charging for landowner tags SHOULD help fund more ODNR officers.

I also won't to be clear on something. I think Ohio should raise non-resident* deer tags*! Not the actual hunting license. Deer (mature bucks) ate the commodity here and thus should see the cost increase. Small game hunting and hunting tradition is already on the decline. I think everyone should be able to affordably hunt small game in Ohio. Turkey tags should mimic other states but I have no knowledge of those prices.


----------



## jmclfrsh

1sawtooth said:


> I've heard the Amish kill a lot of deer and even out of season as this is a main part of their diet. Is this true or just another assumption? Seems to be a lot of them in SE Ohio now where 20-30 years ago I didn't see any.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We were talking about this last night at our weekly 3D shoot. Those who know say yes, they'll shoot anything all year long and that the deer population absolutely goes down when they move in. 

Spikes, 4 pointers, whatever they said. Sad.


----------



## WEEGEE

a company came in our area, to replace the line of telephone poles.
people could put in for x number of poles,for free.
a farmer went to see the co. and got x number of poles for his project. the co. set aside x number of poles ,in a pile off to one side . they put a sign on that pile....
amish came in, and loaded every pole, in that pile, except the one pole, that had the farmer's name on it!

one amish will come to your door to ask if it's ok to hunt deer on your land......the way they ask is very important.
he won't ask for just him,but is it ok to hunt deer on your property. the next morning a van will pull in with 6-10 guys in it. and they will shoot every deer they get up!


----------



## RublineRunner

Anyone still chasing them in Ohio? Any evidence of any good buck holding antlers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

WEEGEE said:


> a company came in our area, to replace the line of telephone poles.
> people could put in for x number of poles,for free.
> a farmer went to see the co. and got x number of poles for his project. the co. set aside x number of poles ,in a pile off to one side . they put a sign on that pile....
> amish came in, and loaded every pole, in that pile, except the one pole, that had the farmer's name on it!
> 
> one amish will come to your door to ask if it's ok to hunt deer on your land......the way they ask is very important.
> he won't ask for just him,but is it ok to hunt deer on your property. the next morning a van will pull in with 6-10 guys in it. and they will shoot every deer they get up!


Absolutely spot on with this post as WeeGee always is


----------



## billhalljr

This thread has gotten crappy.. taking a buddy now for this guy!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

RublineRunner said:


> Anyone still chasing them in Ohio? Any evidence of any good buck holding antlers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have pics as of the 16th of several bucks with theirs still with a couple of them being good bucks. I was out Friday and had a younger 8 still with antlers come out. I have only seen one buck (little one) on the property that has lost them so far as he has a very distinct wound on his shoulder so i knew which one it was. I have one picture of 3 bucks all fighting each other on the 16th as well. Pretty neat.


----------



## Darkvador

chaded said:


> *"I have never known a non resident that tagged out or wants to."* and then *"they just don't want to go home empty handed."* Is this not a contradiction? I also don't buy the silly statement of 95% of people that say "tagged out" or "still trying to fill my last tag" are people from Ohio. LOL! And to top all of it off, this coming from someone that resides in PA. Let's not get started on the "shoot'em up" and "brown is down" state of PA. But don't worry, we are developing the same mentality and are quickly following suit.....


Let me clarify what you feel is a contradiction. Tagged out has nothing to do with shooting a small buck and going home. Tagged out is the filling every tag you can get your hands on. Don't be quick to judge me as a Pa hunter. I may have owned a place, been paying taxes and been bowhunting your state longer than you have. I started hunting Ohio in 1990 because it challenged me. After almost 27 years I have become very attached. What has been going on over the last decade disturbs me.


----------



## BBD1984

billhalljr said:


> This thread has gotten crappy.. taking a buddy now for this guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Sorry for getting the thread a little off topic. I'll try to steer it aright. 

I checked my trail camera Saturday and got some encouraging results. Makes me excited for next yr...hopefully these dudes put on some more horns and stay local for next fall

Take a look....










Through in a pic of some yotes...had several pics of them at different dates...but only when it was very cold out. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Found an old 50lb bag of corn and put it out. As I was pouring I noticed it was green. What I learned 4 days later? Deer in late season, starving for food won't eat old green moldy corn. Lol They chew a bite and walk away. I was in a ground blind today and watched a doe take a bite and I laughed so hard I had tears. She took a mouth full and as she chewed it all fell out of her mouth. Doe was like ohh food.. Munch Chew Chew Chew..... Hell no!!!! LMAO


----------



## nstrut

Tiggie_00 said:


> Found an old 50lb bag of corn and put it out. As I was pouring I noticed it was green. What I learned 4 days later? Deer in late season, starving for food won't eat old green moldy corn. Lol The chew a bite and walk away.


You should have never chanced that.
That's a great way to get an animal sick.
Next time just ditch it. Corn is cheap enough right now.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am still hunting trying to fill a buck tag...


----------



## Tiggie_00

I just figured a wild animals digestive system is able to handle it. It may even help a sick deer natures natural penicillin.


----------



## AmishMan007

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I am still hunting trying to fill a buck tag...


Me too! Trying to fill an either sex!


----------



## AmishMan007

Tiggie_00 said:


> Found an old 50lb bag of corn and put it out. As I was pouring I noticed it was green. What I learned 4 days later? Deer in late season, starving for food won't eat old green moldy corn. Lol They chew a bite and walk away. I was in a ground blind today and watched a doe take a bite and I laughed so hard I had tears. She took a mouth full and as she chewed it all fell out of her mouth. Doe was like ohh food.. Munch Chew Chew Chew.....


Maybe a tad bit fermented? Haha!


----------



## E the B

RublineRunner said:


> Anyone still chasing them in Ohio? Any evidence of any good buck holding antlers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hunted the Mosquito Creek lottery muzzle loader hunt on Friday. Several bucks with antlers were tagged. I saw one nice eight point afield.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Headed back out this evening before the high winds come...going to farm I had the most day time pics. Hopefully I can strike gold

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sfhunter

Had deer coming in between 5-6 almost every evening until 5 days ago. They've disappeared, not even coming in the middle of the night?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Headed back out this evening before the high winds come...going to farm I had the most day time pics. Hopefully I can strike gold
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


A swing on and a miss tonight....did see 12 (2 bucks) out in field about 400 yds away. If I knew it was going to be this difficult to tag late season...I would have hunted harder sooner....going to be at it again later this week hopefully. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NChunterman

Darkvador said:


> The only problem I have seen with non resident hunters is they are hell on 2yo bucks. The knuckleheads think they are big or they just don't want to go home empty handed.


As a NR coming to your great state for the last 8 years,there's a lot of truth in your statement concerning 2 yr olds. From my experience it's just ignorance from us folks that don't see 130" deer regularly or ever in our home states. If you've never seen a 130", that's a giant to us NC people, lol. an exceptional 2 yr in OH would be bigger than most anything around my area. So it's a education process. I've nothing great experiences with most everybody I've encountered in Jackson County. Just thankful I have a place up there.


----------



## jmclfrsh

I went out yesterday and saw one doe right at dark. Was waiting on her to fully wander off before leaving the blind in the dark, she was about 45-50 yards away departing when another one sent out a warning snort from behind me deeper in the woods.

That was it for activity from 6:30 am until 5:30 pm Sunday. I was layered up and the 20 degrees wasn't that bad in the blind. Gotta love hand warmers, though!

Next year I'm gonna aim to get one earlier in the year. Seems like after gun season it's a different ballgame, they are more nocturnal.


----------



## luckyhunter

NChunterman said:


> As a NR coming to your great state for the last 8 years,there's a lot of truth in your statement concerning 2 yr olds. From my experience it's just ignorance from us folks that don't see 130" deer regularly or ever in our home states. If you've never seen a 130", that's a giant to us NC people, lol. an exceptional 2 yr in OH would be bigger than most anything around my area. So it's a education process. I've nothing great experiences with most everybody I've encountered in Jackson County. Just thankful I have a place up there.


Dude thats a true statement if I have ever heard one! My first 2 years in Ohio I was in my late 20's....every 2.5 -3.5 yr old buck I saw was a shooter...being from NC I had never seen a 130 inch buck. After 15 years of going to Ohio and Nebraska I now pass up bucks on my hunt that most of the Ohio residents on our hunt will shoot in a heartbeat. Both of the bucks I have taken the last 2 years are over 5 yrs old and gross scored 161 and 180. Its a learning curve for those not as blessed to live in one of the greatest deer hunting states in existence. I have always (so far) had great experiences with other resident hunters. I have hunted Ross, Harris, Pickaway, Adams and a few others and so far the locals have been very nice.


----------



## BBD1984

Just had a nice doe run through my front yard...it's like their mocking me!!! Looks like I need to put a hunting blind on my front porch 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I had 5 in the front yard last night, 2 small bucks and 3 does. LOL


----------



## 202gwg

More than one buck per hunter a year in ANY State is a very, very bad idea !


----------



## Regohio

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Your nuts about 2 bucks,Illinois is tanking do you hunt there to be able to form an opinion.ive been going for 12 years this past year will be my last time going to Pike co.


I agree Brother I only missed 2 years from 2002 to 2015…It just got worse and worse!!! I now hunt Missouri/West Kentucky/Indiana over Illinois. It's too bad they had awesome Deer Hunting until about 2012 or so…then it really seemed to decline where I hunted


----------



## finelyshedded

Driving home from work last night around 8:30 I saw what I thought was a shed laying a foot or so inside the white line. Luckily no one was behind me or headed towards me on the relatively busy road. By the time I got stopped I was a good 75 yards beyond it but after stabbing my truck into reverse I made it back to it in no time! The other side was laying about 4 feet away off the road. Can't get any fresher as the buck must have crossed minutes before and I was the first to come through there and see them. As you can see there's fresh blood on both pedicles. 

Right place right time! Lol


----------



## BBD1984

finelyshedded said:


> Driving home from work last night around 8:30 I saw what I thought was a shed laying a foot or so inside the white line. Luckily no one was behind me or headed towards me on the relatively busy road. By the time I got stopped I was a good 75 yards beyond it but after stabbing my truck into reverse I made it back to it in no time! The other side was laying about 4 feet away off the road. Can't get any fresher as the buck must have crossed minutes before and I was the first to come through there and see them. As you can see there's fresh blood on both pedicles.
> 
> Right place right time! Lol


UNBELIEVABLE!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

Half of the bucks on my cameras have shed at this time. That's weeks earlier than normal for my areas. After many years of monitoring and shed hunting, I have determined most bucks shed around the first and 2nd week of March on the places I hunt in SE Ohio if they haven't been injured.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

Well boys, I was on my way out tonight and my truck died... Have to try again tomorrow.


----------



## medicsnoke

finelyshedded said:


> Driving home from work last night around 8:30 I saw what I thought was a shed laying a foot or so inside the white line. Luckily no one was behind me or headed towards me on the relatively busy road. By the time I got stopped I was a good 75 yards beyond it but after stabbing my truck into reverse I made it back to it in no time! The other side was laying about 4 feet away off the road. Can't get any fresher as the buck must have crossed minutes before and I was the first to come through there and see them. As you can see there's fresh blood on both pedicles.
> 
> Right place right time! Lol


You lucky SOB!


----------



## 1sawtooth

AmishMan007 said:


> Well boys, I was on my way out tonight and my truck died... Have to try again tomorrow.


Must be a Chevy. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AmishMan007

1sawtooth said:


> Must be a Chevy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well it's a Ford actually!

F-ound 
O-n 
R-oad 
D-ead 

Literally.... lol!!!


----------



## 1sawtooth

Nooooo can't be! Did someone rebadge it? Lol. Hope it's nothing big. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AmishMan007

1sawtooth said:


> Nooooo can't be! Did someone rebadge it? Lol. Hope it's nothing big.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bad battery. But now.... I'm "on the road again"


----------



## finelyshedded

medicsnoke said:


> You lucky SOB!


Hahaha

Yup, right place right time!


----------



## 1sawtooth

Yep just as I thought. Battery issue not a Ford issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AmishMan007

Haha


----------



## BBD1984

Did anyone go out this morning? Was anything moving? I wanted to, but my sleep deprived soul was begging for mercy...I'll be out this evening? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

I will be out this evening In Columbiana County. If I am not successful, I will be out tomorrow morning in Jefferson County for my last sit of the season.


----------



## Tiggie_00

2 days left... no racks in sight... all popped off


----------



## BBD1984

Burden lifted....boy that was a close one.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

You hit that with your car didn't you. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BBD1984

1sawtooth said:


> You hit that with your car didn't you. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Whatever...don't judge me! Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

good eater.....did you shoot that on the LEFT side of the woods???????:wink:


----------



## sfhunter

I think the rut might be over!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

oh no....don't say that......NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## jmclfrsh

So I've been setting up by my feeder lately, and....nothing.

Crickets.

Yesterday, as I drove to the farm, I crested the hill between our place and the neighbors and in that field, 30 yards from our barn, were 11 deer. I counted them as I drove by, and they all stared at me. As soon as I pulled in, they headed over the hill.

So now I'm headed there, coming in from the other direction, pulling off on the other side of the house so they can't see me enter and I've got a door cracked so I can sneak in and sit in the barn itself. If they are in the same place at daylight I should be in a great position. On the last day of bow season.

And according to my wind app, it is coming from their direction toward the barn. Perfect.

Fingers crossed...otherwise, back down to the feeder and sit all day to see if someone shows up. Hoping to get it done the easy way this morning!


----------



## BBD1984

For those of us who are still tuned in....only a little over 1 hour to go!!! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

Bye bye everyone till fall 2017. Final bell just sounded. [emoji26]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nice hot bowl of tag soup... lol


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> Nice hot bowl of tag soup... lol


Tiggie better hurry and start the OFFICIAL 2017 Ohio Rut Board....hate to see someone steal your thunder again like this yr

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Lol, Nope the other guy can have it... It's not that important. 2016 was an exciting year and I saw a lot of great bucks. 



BBD1984 said:


> Tiggie better hurry and start the OFFICIAL 2017 Ohio Rut Board....hate to see someone steal your thunder again like this yr
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

it was a good night to be on stand,for those that when out.
i'll eat this tag "again" but had a great season this year. from hospital/nursing home/wheelchair/walker/cane/tree stands.
i was just thankful to be in any woods this year.

i'll post in next year's thread....who ever posts it!

but you better get it going in aug/sept. this year!


----------



## Tiggie_00

I vote BBD1984 to run next year's ohioRut thread.  Seems like he is a trooper day after day with a good positive attitude.


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> I vote BBD1984 to run next year's ohioRut thread.  Seems like he is a trooper day after day with a good positive attitude.


I was definitely the most active...not sure what that means though...either I really like deer hunting or I have NO life....[emoji30] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

Well I am glad I was introduced to this forum this year. Had a lot of fun seeing everyone's great deer!
I tried to go out Friday and Saturday, but each day I had something that completely barred me from getting out (Friday: truck broke down Saturday: bow issues)
Was very very disappointing, but I'll be back next year!


----------



## WEEGEE

what........your going to let those logan county brothers' run this thread......say it ain't so..........say it..:wink:


----------



## BBD1984

2016-2017 harvest #'s:

http://www.peakofohio.com/mobile/news/details.cfm?clientid=5&id=236275#.WJnwnstOnqA


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeye Buck

I had my tag soup last night for dinner and it still doesn't taste any better than past years!


----------



## AmishMan007

Buckeye Buck said:


> I had my tag soup last night for dinner and it still doesn't taste any better than past years!


I'm cooking mine up right now.... I'm adding some other ingredients to mine though. Hopefully it turns out!


----------



## 1sawtooth

Well I'm getting ready for deer season 2017. Just bought a pole pruner and hanging stands tomorrow. Don't want to wait till last minute. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## medicsnoke

I'll be attending the Ohio wildlife conference tomorrow evening at the ODNR headquarters in Columbus Ohio. Tomorrow's main topic will be deer hunting regulations for 2017-18 season. Hope to get some insight on proposed changes and give some opinions of my own. Did anyone else register?


----------



## BBD1984

medicsnoke said:


> I'll be attending the Ohio wildlife conference tomorrow evening at the ODNR headquarters in Columbus Ohio. Tomorrow's main topic will be deer hunting regulations for 2017-18 season. Hope to get some insight on proposed changes and give some opinions of my own. Did anyone else register?


First I've heard of it....please post some cliff notes of the mtg. 

Just curious what's going to be some of your suggestions/opinions?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

Tiggie_00 said:


> Nice hot bowl of tag soup... lol





Ditto.


----------



## 202gwg

medicsnoke said:


> I'll be attending the Ohio wildlife conference tomorrow evening at the ODNR headquarters in Columbus Ohio. Tomorrow's main topic will be deer hunting regulations for 2017-18 season. Hope to get some insight on proposed changes and give some opinions of my own. Did anyone else register?


You're going to explain the need for ODNR to introduce Non Resident Deer Tags and increase the cost of those Tags up to about $150.00 each right ?


----------



## medicsnoke

202gwg said:


> You're going to explain the need for ODNR to introduce Non Resident Deer Tags and increase the cost of those Tags up to about $150.00 each right ?


I'll be suggesting $400 and my thought process on that value


----------



## 202gwg

medicsnoke said:


> I'll be suggesting $400 and my thought process on that value


Even better. My price suggestion was a starting point for an increase. Good luck though. I've gone for five years and talked until I was blue faced.


----------



## chaded

I really dont see them raising tags to $400 but $225-250 i can. Although, I am for them being $400.


----------



## Regohio

I think our hunting is on PAR with Illinois and Iowa…why shouldn't our tag prices be???

Also, what would be wrong with stopping all Deer Hunting on 1 Jan each year? Think how many bucks that had dropped antlers are shot as does! 

Not to mention the fact our Deer need a break after being chased for over 3 months straight!


----------



## BBD1984

Regohio said:


> I think our hunting is on PAR with Illinois and Iowa…why shouldn't our tag prices be???
> 
> Also, what would be wrong with stopping all Deer Hunting on 1 Jan each year? Think how many bucks that had dropped antlers are shot as does!
> 
> Not to mention the fact our Deer need a break after being chased for over 3 months straight!


Spot on! I 2nd that. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

I too don't agree with the late season. Goto Jan 15th and shut it down. But on the flip side not many people hunt anyways after New Years so probably doesn't matter. I think NR should pay at least 250-300


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rod56

Is the thought process that ODNR can take the extra money and buy deer to stock so residents have more deer? Don't see where raising the price is going to do anything, then what excuse will everyone use to why there are no deer. Wanted to offer my opinion on an earlier post where someone stated that 8% of the buck kill in 2015-16 was by NR's. I'm guessing that percentage was much less. Why? Resident landowners and their immediate family don't need to buy a license and I'm guessing most don't bother to report their kills, however many deer that may be and they probably do their own butchering so no need for a confirmation number. If ODNR needs money start charging resident landowners. One other earlier post in my opinion hit the nail on the head. Quit killing deer just because you have another tag. Remember there's a good chance that late season doe everyone is after is pregnant so you may be taking out 2 or 3 deer not just one. JMO


----------



## WEEGEE

if i take a doe (rare) it will be the first of the season....never after the rut...you kill more than one doe.


----------



## BBD1984

Rod56 said:


> Is the thought process that ODNR can take the extra money and buy deer to stock so residents have more deer? Don't see where raising the price is going to do anything, then what excuse will everyone use to why there are no deer. Wanted to offer my opinion on an earlier post where someone stated that 8% of the buck kill in 2015-16 was by NR's. I'm guessing that percentage was much less. Why? Resident landowners and their immediate family don't need to buy a license and I'm guessing most don't bother to report their kills, however many deer that may be and they probably do their own butchering so no need for a confirmation number. If ODNR needs money start charging resident landowners. One other earlier post in my opinion hit the nail on the head. Quit killing deer just because you have another tag. Remember there's a good chance that late season doe everyone is after is pregnant so you may be taking out 2 or 3 deer not just one. JMO


So why should ohio charge less than other big buck states (i.e. Kansas, Iowa, Illinois, etc.) Why should ohio be exempt from charging premium rates to NR hunters....?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

WEEGEE said:


> if i take a doe (rare) it will be the first of the season....never after the rut...you kill more than one doe.


 But wouldnt that doe you killed earlier likely go on to get pregnant during the rut? You take a doe out, you take out a baby producer either way you slice it.


----------



## 202gwg

BBD1984 said:


> So why should ohio charge less than other big buck states (i.e. Kansas, Iowa, Illinois, etc.) Why should ohio be exempt from charging premium rates to NR hunters....?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well duh ! Because someone who has been hunting Ohio the last several years for $149.00 is entitled to continue doing so.


----------



## WEEGEE

chaded said:


> But wouldnt that doe you killed earlier likely go on to get pregnant during the rut? You take a doe out, you take out a baby producer either way you slice it.


yep....you are right either way....that's why the last 10 yrs. or so i quit shoot them...


----------



## paarchhntr

1. Raise the NR tag fee
2. Shorten the season for crossguns. Being able to hunt with a crossgun for the entire four month season is crazy.


----------



## paarchhntr

WEEGEE said:


> if i take a doe (rare) it will be the first of the season....never after the rut...you kill more than one doe.


This is definatley the right thing to do if you are going to harvest a doe. 

If your managing your land always shoot your doe before the rut.


----------



## 202gwg

paarchhntr said:


> 1. Raise the NR tag fee
> 2. Shorten the season for crossguns. Being able to hunt with a crossgun for the entire four month season is crazy.


1. Raise NR Tag fee.
2. Shorten the Season for vertical bows. Being able to hunt with a vertical bow for the entire four month season is crazy.


----------



## TheKingofKings

I like the current NR license fee. :wink:


----------



## comprar

I too don't agree with the late season. G


----------



## RH1

Guys come on..killing a pregnant doe late is no different than killing one early who will never breed.
No crossbows last month of season?? # headscrather
I do agree with a N.R. tag price increase but would be shocked if that ever happens.
I hope for 1 buck 1 doe statewide


----------



## 1sawtooth

Crossguns are for woosies. Real men shoot real bows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AmishMan007

1sawtooth said:


> Crossguns are for woosies. Real men shoot real bows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So any man that can't pull a bow back due to age or physical isn't a real man?  
just kidding!


----------



## RH1

1sawtooth said:


> Crossguns are for woosies. Real men shoot real bows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Kind of a knee jerk post .. Hopefully you were just trying to be funny.
Crossbows are also for children who can't yet draw enough weight to hunt,
New comers to the sport , 
Those responsible enough to say I'm not any good with a compound or trad gear.
And people like my dad who had so many injuries to his body that the only way we could have ever hunted together was him being allowed to hunt with a crossbow.


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Wildlife council met last night and 20+ SE counties are proposed to have a bag limit increase.. The bag limit of 2 was perfect in my book given todays pressure. Straight walls up to .50. Few other things, nothing to protect and promote quality hunting fellas. Its embarrasing really. The beating our public land herd takes is unreal. Only reason they bounce back some every year is because deer move off public into private sanctuaries. It all comes back to one thing really, and that is our state is broke and will do ANYTHING to try and help the economy. If that means allowing more weapons, to help retail sales, or having a dirt cheap totally unlimited NR tag, they will do anything for money. It's no secret where we are now. There is a huge dispariety between what low pressure private and public land is like in Ohio, I hunt both. Try hunting some public the first two weeks of november if you haven't, oh and definitely try the weekend!


----------



## 1sawtooth

Yeah I'm just picking. I personally like long bows as they are more challenging but some people can't physically pull them back due to age or injuries etc. others don't have time to continually practice or tune long bows so I see that need as well. I love bow hunting period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## palmatedbuck04

8 more months till baiting season opens again its right around the corner!


----------



## Bwana

As a nonresident that loves Ohio, I have no problem with them raising the license fee...as long as the money goes towards wildlife/land conservation, and promoting youth hunting programs.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

Bwana said:


> As a nonresident that loves Ohio, I have no problem with them raising the license fee...as long as the money goes towards wildlife/land conservation, and promoting youth hunting programs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I agree. Same here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tiggie_00

At the beginning of the season a local hunting buddy got pics of this buck on cam. It's the kinda buck you just don't talk unless he is on the ground.

























Then a neighbor shoots him.. Buck of a lifetime opportunity. 230 inches Will be ranked 30-35 ohio record non typical


----------



## 1sawtooth

Nice deer. Bow kill would have made it nicer though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rod56

Ohio shouldn't be exempt but lets get back to the issue that started this whole debate. Resident hunters complaining there are no bucks because NR's come in an shoot them all. NR's accounting for only 8% of the kill shows that's not true and as I stated in my earlier post it probably is far less than 8%. I'd be curious to know what % of the 8% is on public ground. ODNR raising the rate isn't going to change the number of NR's by much unless they raise it to an unrealistic amount and that may accomplish two things. One a major reduction in revenue for ODNR because NR's won't pay a ridiculous fee and two less NR's which would make the public ground resident hunters happy. BTW I am a NR but hunt land I own in Ohio. I don't think it's fair that I have to buy a license to hunt my own land when resident landowners don't need a license to hunt their land. I don't know for a fact but I'm guessing Ohio is just like PA. In PA a resident paying property taxes and such not a single penny of that goes to PA Game Commission. PAGC income is all about license sales, timber harvest on state land, etc.


----------



## 202gwg

Rod56 said:


> Ohio shouldn't be exempt but lets get back to the issue that started this whole debate. Resident hunters complaining there are no bucks because NR's come in an shoot them all. NR's accounting for only 8% of the kill shows that's not true and as I stated in my earlier post it probably is far less than 8%. I'd be curious to know what % of the 8% is on public ground. ODNR raising the rate isn't going to change the number of NR's by much unless they raise it to an unrealistic amount and that may accomplish two things. One a major reduction in revenue for ODNR because NR's won't pay a ridiculous fee and two less NR's which would make the public ground resident hunters happy. BTW I am a NR but hunt land I own in Ohio. I don't think it's fair that I have to buy a license to hunt my own land when resident landowners don't need a license to hunt their land. I don't know for a fact but I'm guessing Ohio is just like PA. In PA a resident paying property taxes and such not a single penny of that goes to PA Game Commission. PAGC income is all about license sales, timber harvest on state land, etc.


In the 2012-2013 Season 12 to 14 % of the bucks killed were by NR. I would make a strong bet those bucks are on the higher end of the scale. If you don't reside in the State for six Consecutive months you buy License and Tags. Just the way it is.


----------



## 1sawtooth

I'm a NR. Let's pay $400 each. I'm ok with it cause Ohio is a awesome hunting state. I love you guys and your land. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1sawtooth

Well I own 250 acres so guess love my self. Lol. By way I hunt my own land and still buy a NR license each year. Your welcome. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stark county

1sawtooth said:


> Well I own 250 acres so guess love my self. Lol. By way I hunt my own land and still buy a NR license each year. Your welcome. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


When the locals aren't


----------



## AmishMan007

Tiggie_00 said:


> At the beginning of the season a local hunting buddy got pics of this buck on cam. It's the kinda buck you just don't talk unless he is on the ground.
> 
> View attachment 5505081
> 
> 
> View attachment 5505089
> 
> 
> View attachment 5505097
> 
> 
> Then a neighbor shoots him.. Buck of a lifetime opportunity. 230 inches Will be ranked 30-35 ohio record non typical
> 
> View attachment 5505105


Wow. That's a stud


----------



## k&j8

Rod56 said:


> Ohio shouldn't be exempt but lets get back to the issue that started this whole debate. Resident hunters complaining there are no bucks because NR's come in an shoot them all. NR's accounting for only 8% of the kill shows that's not true and as I stated in my earlier post it probably is far less than 8%. I'd be curious to know what % of the 8% is on public ground. ODNR raising the rate isn't going to change the number of NR's by much unless they raise it to an unrealistic amount and that may accomplish two things. One a major reduction in revenue for ODNR because NR's won't pay a ridiculous fee and two less NR's which would make the public ground resident hunters happy. BTW I am a NR but hunt land I own in Ohio. I don't think it's fair that I have to buy a license to hunt my own land when resident landowners don't need a license to hunt their land. I don't know for a fact but I'm guessing Ohio is just like PA. In PA a resident paying property taxes and such not a single penny of that goes to PA Game Commission. PAGC income is all about license sales, timber harvest on state land, etc.


I would bet that if the NR rate is raised by too much you will see the "success rate percentage" for NR's on bucks go up. Almost all of the people I know who travel to Ohio are willing to eat a $150 tag, but if it goes to say $300+ you will see a lot of folks lowering their standards significantly because they are not going to eat a $300+ tag. 

I am not one of these guys by the way. My philosophy is I won't buy a tag I'm not willing to eat and will not lower my standards based on cost of tag or rather it is the first day or last day of the season, but most folks don't think this way.


----------



## k&j8

1sawtooth said:


> Sorry you are incorrect my friend. NR land owners can hunt their own land as long as the state they reside in allows the same. This law was established because of Indiana residents buying up Ohio land thus not having to purchase a Ohio licenses. At the same time Indiana did not allow the same provisions if residents of Ohio purchased land in Indiana. Basically Ohio retaliated. Indiana is one of the few states to do this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Rod56 said:


> Ohio shouldn't be exempt but lets get back to the issue that started this whole debate. Resident hunters complaining there are no bucks because NR's come in an shoot them all. NR's accounting for only 8% of the kill shows that's not true and as I stated in my earlier post it probably is far less than 8%. I'd be curious to know what % of the 8% is on public ground. ODNR raising the rate isn't going to change the number of NR's by much unless they raise it to an unrealistic amount and that may accomplish two things. One a major reduction in revenue for ODNR because NR's won't pay a ridiculous fee and two less NR's which would make the public ground resident hunters happy. *BTW I am a NR but hunt land I own in Ohio. I don't think it's fair that I have to buy a license to hunt my own land when resident landowners don't need a license to hunt their land. * I don't know for a fact but I'm guessing Ohio is just like PA. In PA a resident paying property taxes and such not a single penny of that goes to PA Game Commission. PAGC income is all about license sales, timber harvest on state land, etc.


The post quoted above your's indicates you may not need to buy a license depending on how your home state handles the situation.


----------



## 202gwg

k&j8 said:


> I would bet that if the NR rate is raised by too much you will see the "success rate percentage" for NR's on bucks go up. Almost all of the people I know who travel to Ohio are willing to eat a $150 tag, but if it goes to say $300+ you will see a lot of folks lowering their standards significantly because they are not going to eat a $300+ tag.
> 
> I am not one of these guys by the way. My philosophy is I won't buy a tag I'm not willing to eat and will not lower my standards based on cost of tag or rather it is the first day or last day of the season, but most folks don't think this way.


I disagree. Losing a few thousand NR Hunters with a rate hike most likely would weed out those with the mentality you're describing. That would ideally leave the serious hunters looking for mature bucks allowing the little young ones to walk. That type of Hunter would eat a Tag of double current cost. IMO


----------



## k&j8

202gwg said:


> I disagree. Losing a few thousand NR Hunters with a rate hike most likely would weed out those with the mentality you're describing. That would ideally leave the serious hunters looking for mature bucks allowing the little young ones to walk. That type of Hunter would eat a Tag of double current cost. IMO


That is a possibility too. Just basing my thoughts on the folks I know who travel to the great state of Ohio (and other places) every year. They eat more tags than they fill now but I know if the cost went up too drastically they would still come, but I guarantee at least half of them will end up shooting something before they go home. Their intentions will be to hold out for something mature, but as their vacation time gets close to being over they will feel the pressure to kill something.


----------



## Hower08

RH1 said:


> Kind of a knee jerk post .. Hopefully you were just trying to be funny.
> Crossbows are also for children who can't yet draw enough weight to hunt,
> New comers to the sport ,
> Those responsible enough to say I'm not any good with a compound or trad gear.
> And people like my dad who had so many injuries to his body that the only way we could have ever hunted together was him being allowed to hunt with a crossbow.


Oh snap. No surprise ole snaggletooth, woops i mean sawtooth didnt have anything else to say


----------



## WEEGEE

k&j8 said:


> That is a possibility too. Just basing my thoughts on the folks I know who travel to the great state of Ohio (and other places) every year. They eat more tags than they fill now but I know if the cost went up too drastically they would still come, but I guarantee at least half of them will end up shooting something before they go home. Their intentions will be to hold out for something mature, but as their vacation time gets close to being over they will feel the pressure to kill something.




there goes the possum population too:mg:


----------



## BBD1984

Anyone planning on attending the expo this year?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

BBD1984 said:


> Anyone planning on attending the expo this year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Definitely dude!


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

202gwg said:


> In the 2012-2013 Season 12 to 14 % of the bucks killed were by NR. I would make a strong bet those bucks are on the higher end of the scale. If you don't reside in the State for six Consecutive months you buy License and Tags. Just the way it is.


To dive a little deeper into that percentage here are a few more statistics. Taking the top 5 counties for non resident public land harvest in Ohio by harvest, and as a percentage of the total public land harvest in the county. #1 @223 animals (26% of public land harvest), #2 197 animals (26%), #3 @184 animals #4 @178 (28%), #5 @146 (29%). What does everyone think these percentages should be in some of the top deer counties? Are these numbers too high to allow enough bucks to reach maturity, where we all have a chance to harvest a mature buck? These are recent numbers from last season.


----------



## Bwana

Why is it being implied that NR hunters only shoot immature bucks ?... hunters as a whole are very similar, no matter what state you're from.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

BBD1984 said:


> Anyone planning on attending the expo this year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Absolutely. I always look forward to the expo. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

Seeing as how this thread has done so well, how about making this the ohio shed thread for this year as well? 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

bmwlife1976 said:


> Seeing as how this thread has done so well, how about making this the ohio shed thread for this year as well?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Start posting some pics...it can morph into the shed thread....I've found one so far... actually my wife did from the road!!! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

Here the story on the proposed changes and a link for leaving comments. I would encourage everyone to protest the increase in bag limits!

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov


----------



## vtbowhntr

medicsnoke said:


> Here the story on the proposed changes and a link for leaving comments. I would encourage everyone to protest the increase in bag limits!
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov


I left a comment about the increased bag limits and other thoighs as well. When it was 6 deer in my county button bucks were being killed like crazy. I saw it at the butcher shop almost made me puke. I would like to see us nonresidents get a 100% increase in license price and deer tags. Im still coming no matter the price.


----------



## medicsnoke

vtbowhntr said:


> I left a comment about the increased bag limits and other thoighs as well. When it was 6 deer in my county button bucks were being killed like crazy. I saw it at the butcher shop almost made me puke. I would like to see us nonresidents get a 100% increase in license price and deer tags. Im still coming no matter the price.


Any increase in tags has to come the senate house floor. I wrote my 2 district senators and the president yesterday


----------



## BBD1984

Boy that's frustrating...do they have field studies to back up their proposal? What are they basing their proposals on? What all did you ask?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rod56

What ever happened to the saying "if your happy with what you shot it doesn't matter what others think". On public ground I think we just have to accept some people are going to shoot younger deer, doesn't matter if their resident or NR. One reason for that may be there are many hunters that don't have the opportunity to get into the woods as much as most of us posting on this site. Gotta think their standards are going to be much less than ours knowing their time is limited. JMO


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors

BBD1984 said:


> Anyone planning on attending the expo this year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes we will be there. Booth 412


----------



## BBD1984

Smash'M Outdoors said:


> Yes we will be there. Booth 412


Whatcha sell'n? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors

BBD1984 said:


> Whatcha sell'n?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Flashlights, headlamps, and hunting lights.


----------



## RH1

I think the girlfriend and I are going to try to come a day..
I was hoping I could bring my buck for official scoring but its not done yet..
I haven't been to the expo in years.


----------



## backstraps01

There are three of us headed to the EXPO for the first time this year. Looking forward to it. I heard theyre going to charge NR guest an inflated admission at the door


----------



## BBD1984

By noon Saturday it will be shoulder to shoulder....buy tickets online and save $3. I'm going Friday to try to avoid the crowds. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Had a nice group of 6 bucks in the back field. All had their racks but 1 was a half rack. Located north of Cincy 45minutes. I would wait another month to start shed hunting.


----------



## brwnsfan1

I think the Thread is finally dead


----------



## 1sawtooth

If anyone wants to setup shooting houses for this fall then Oakridge Blinds has them on sale till end of month. I just bought 2 and they install for you if you want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> By noon Saturday it will be shoulder to shoulder....buy tickets online and save $3. I'm going Friday to try to avoid the crowds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This is exactly what I'm doing....


Tim


----------



## Tiggie_00

Any sheds... ?


----------



## bmwlife1976

Tiggie_00 said:


> Any sheds... ?


I went shed hunting yesterday and struck out. Checked a camera and had 5 bucks with antlers just two days ago here in highland county. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Had two dinks behind the house a couple days ago and they both had a full rack. Went out Sunday and struck out also. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4811017

Since this thread is on its last breath... I posted a link of a thread I made of my trail cam pictures of the bait pile I put behind my house... Take a look if you have a chance 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

It's amazing the daytime movement you see now... That everyone's out of the woods and there's no pressure.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

They know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheKingofKings

Wanted to shed hunt this past weekend but the rain, wind, and cooler temps kept me in WV. Maybe this weekend will be better.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Going to shed hunt all day Sunday and Monday.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Found these today. First set ever on a farm where I should find 10 sheds every year. Nice day to be in the woods

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## richstang75

I saw 3 bucks this evening still carrying full set of antlers. One was probably 150 class in Paulding County.


----------



## AmishMan007

richstang75 said:


> I saw 3 bucks this evening still carrying full set of antlers. One was probably 150 class in Paulding County.


Wow!


----------



## richstang75

Someone else on here had 4 bucks on trail cam with antlers last week. I couldn't believe it. Not sure if the mild winter has any effect on it or not but I've never seen that this time of year.


----------



## WEEGEE

had a little 4pt. i had to stop for crossed the road wearing them bones proudly


----------



## tjohnson53

Wrote my district state senator about NR licenses and received a call from him. Great to get a response.


----------



## chaded

Going out today to look for some sheds and check my camera cards.


----------



## BBD1984

Spent about 3 hours in the woods today.... no sheds. [emoji107] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Darrens6601

Reading through some of these post haven't really been on in a while so I'm a little late to the discussion on NR tags . I'm a NR I've been hunting family land since 97 the last three years me and the three guys I go with have ate our tags. We are doing our best to try and let them grow . A big problem I see is during gun season all the neighbors get together and drive the hell out of the whole county and they are not selective at all. To each his own I can't complain it's legal. I don't hunt that way but it is what it is. The license fees are cheap for NR won't argue with that. I don't think raising the fee will solve anything . For the most part it sounds like a public land issue I wonder if ohio had ever thought about making non residents buy a public access stamp. We use to have to have them here in Michigan . If you wanted to hunt public land you payed a extra fee to do so . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Try land management, food plots, trophy rocks, stand maintenance during the spring. Stay out... Hunt the edges so the deer have a sanctuary on your family's land and the deer will stay. A big problem is you have 4 guys hunting the same area at once. You all go in leave your scent and at night Mr. Big gets your number and goes elsewhere. = yum yum yum tag soup.


----------



## BBD1984

I'd say your safe until at least July... then I stay out

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Does anyone know if you can get your bow restrung at the D&T expo?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Yes you can.....


----------



## BBD1984

So do you just walk in with your bow.....?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

I need a string for mine as well


----------



## BowtechHunter65

At the door they should give you a tag, I get my stuff at the Fishermans Warehouse booth. They should be there this year.


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> At the door they should give you a tag, I get my stuff at the Fishermans Warehouse booth. They should be there this year.


 Ok great thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Just seen thus dude by my house... still has both sides.... I've got a cam pic of the him...I think it's same deer ....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

Ohio deer and turkey expo.
I'm so excited to have my buck on this wall.














Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

bmwlife1976 said:


> Ohio deer and turkey expo.
> I'm so excited to have my buck on this wall.
> View attachment 5696121
> View attachment 5696129
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


That's a beauty, congrats! Just got back from there... whoa what a mad house!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

BBD1984 said:


> That's a beauty, congrats! Just got back from there... whoa what a mad house!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thank ya buddy. I appreciate that. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Yep that is a nice one


----------



## corybrown50

Anybody out shed hunting? Is it too late to go? I'd like to have the kids come out with me and find some for themselves but I've never been myself. Any tricks/tips for the newbie? I'm down by Cincinnati.


----------



## Tim/OH

bmwlife1976 said:


> Ohio deer and turkey expo.
> I'm so excited to have my buck on this wall.
> View attachment 5696121
> View attachment 5696129
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Congrats again on a nice buck mike...



Tim


----------



## 1sawtooth

corybrown50 said:


> Anybody out shed hunting? Is it too late to go? I'd like to have the kids come out with me and find some for themselves but I've never been myself. Any tricks/tips for the newbie? I'm down by Cincinnati.


Nope not to late. Go into the thickets and bedding areas as that's what you will find them. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BBD1984

Not sure if anyone is still tuned in.... but doesn't look the ODNR does......
http://www.peakofohio.com/mobile/news/details.cfm?clientid=5&id=241680#.WPTAfJ8pDqA


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

Interesting! Logan county now has a fall turkey season!


----------



## jsbhunter

I don't know how hardin, crawford, and wyandot counties can be included in fall turkey season but leave out marion county. I have flocks all over me all fall and still can't shoot one. Smh.


----------



## 1sawtooth

We hunt some in noble and the birds have not come back all that great yet. In the late 90's and 2000's there were thick though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 202gwg

Just wondered if anyone has seen this yet ? It was sent to me this morning by one of the Deer Biologists. It's a step in the right direction. Now the Outfitter issue needs to be addressed.


Call for Increased Funding:



Ohio’s hunters, fishermen and trappers are doing something most citizens never do. They are asking Ohio’s governor, state representatives and state senators to raise the license fees for these activities in Ohio. Concerned about counties with no law enforcement presence, decreasing fish stocking, decreases in wildlife habitat management, and a growing list of projects that need to be done, Ohio’s top conservation groups are united in asking the legislature to allow sportsmen to continue to pay their own way as they have done for decades.



The Ohio Department of Natural Resources-Division of Wildlife is funded almost entirely (96%) by sportsmen’s dollars. These funds pay for law enforcement, wildlife habitat enhancements, endangered species programs, fish stocking, boating access, shooting ranges and much more. However, many of these programs have increasingly fallen on hard times because the fees paid by hunters, fishermen and trappers have not been updated for 14 years. 



“In 2003, Ohio sportsmen and women promised then-Governor Bob Taft that if he raised license fees that the funds would last for at least ten years,” said Luke Houghton, associate director of state services for the Sportsmen’s Alliance. “We’ve gone well past that mark now, and it’s time to take action. Rising healthcare costs and other increases over the past 14 years have taken their toll on the services sportsmen and women, and all Ohioans, have come to rely upon. We’re asking Governor Kasich and the legislature to address this need by raising license fees.”



Unlike many government agencies that use general taxpayer dollars, Ohio sportsmen gladly pay their own way to ensure quality habitat, great fisheries, and diligent law enforcement. These things have made hunting a $1.4 billion per year economic driver in Ohio, and fishing more than double that at $2.9 billion per year!



“Without an increase however, customer satisfaction will continue to drop, and the hunting and fishing economies with it,” explained Houghton. “Fortunately, this is all preventable because Ohio’s outdoor community is willing to pay for the needed improvements.”



The Sportsmen’s Alliance, along with 22 other conservation organizations are asking the legislature to address the issue by taking two steps. First, by addressing the cost of non-resident deer hunting in Ohio, which is the lowest of any quality whitetail deer hunting state in the country at $149 for a license and tag. The average for other high-quality deer states is $393, with the lowest cost states around $250. By raising the cost of nonresident deer hunting to $250, Ohio will remain attractive to the current 40,000 non-residents who hunt here, while decreasing the burden faced by resident hunters and anglers.



Second, by addressing the inequity on non-resident costs, the increase on resident hunting and fishing fees could be a modest $3. The two user fee increases are fair to non-residents, and modest on Ohioans. More importantly, they will provide the funds to solve the issues that concern Ohio’s sportsmen.



In addition to the Sportsmen’s Alliance, supporters of these changes include: the Ohio Conservation Federation; Ohio Chapter, National Wild Turkey Federation; National Wild Turkey Federation; Ducks Unlimited Ohio; Pheasants Forever; Buckeye Big Buck Club; Ohio State Trappers Association; Lake Erie Charter Boat Association; Ohio Bowhunters Association; Ohio Bass Federation; Ohio Husky Musky Club; League of Ohio Sportsmen; Trout Unlimited; Ruffed Grouse Society; Rocky Brands; National Wildlife Federation; Gallia County Conservation Club; Quail Forever; Turn-In-Poacher; SW Ohio Chapter Safari Club International; Northern Ohio Chapter Safari Club International; and the Stark County Federation of Sportsmen’s Clubs.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

They will raise for the coming year, it's about time.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Still a great deal compared to other states.. $250 isn't bad for non residents 



BowtechHunter65 said:


> They will raise for the coming year, it's about time.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Even though I am a nonresident its about time.


----------



## 1sawtooth

Yes this is a great move. I'm a nonresident too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vtbowhntr

If done it will be next years license. I already bought this years license.


----------



## Tiggie_00

*Any buck trail cam pics?*


----------



## bmwlife1976

One of the deer I ha e referred to as the twins made it. He and a split in his right war that he had for 4 years now. Super​ pumped. He looked good last year.















Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nice... I need to get my game cams out. The salt licks are just torn to shreads


----------



## H20fwler

Tiggie_00 said:


> Still a great deal compared to other states.. $250 isn't bad for non residents


They aren't raising it near enough!


----------



## TheKingofKings

It's growing season. Hope to see some good pics soon.

Should we make a growing season Ohio thread?


----------



## AmishMan007

TheKingofKings said:


> It's growing season. Hope to see some good pics soon.
> 
> Should we make a growing season Ohio thread?


Go for it!!!


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR

im surprised there isnt a 2017 rut update board yet...........


----------



## bmwlife1976

Check it out y'all. I'm from highland county Ohio. This is my thread for trail cam pics. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5065905

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

Any news on this year's thread?


----------



## irishhacker

corybrown50 said:


> Any news on this year's thread?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5249083

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Archery talks been having problems for last month with search engine. Still not coming up under search the 2017 thread. I guess we just need to get in and keep bumping it.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5249083&page=5


----------



## Regohio

*Pics*

TIGGIE…we always chase each other in Big Buck Picks…Look at todays on Camera Monster!!! (15 Yards from my favorite stand!)


----------



## jace

H20fwler said:


> They aren't raising it near enough!


How much should it be, so high that non's cant hunt


----------



## richstang75

Big dog there!


----------



## Tim/OH

Nice one reg.....you after him opening day ???


Tim


----------



## Regohio

Honestly I don't think I can shoot the others knowing be is around!!! My luck he'll get hit by a Truck!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Ooohhh wow

Here is the 2017 Ohio Rut Thread...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5249083&page=6



Regohio said:


> TIGGIE…we always chase each other in Big Buck Picks…Look at todays on Camera Monster!!! (15 Yards from my favorite stand!)


----------



## Regohio

Tiggie_00 said:


> Ooohhh wow
> 
> Here is the 2017 Ohio Rut Thread...
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5249083&page=6


YOU KNOW YOU HAVE A GOOD DEER WHEN THIS GUY SAYS WOW!!! His Dad and Him have a Zoo!!! (But are both great guys!)


----------



## Tiggie_00

I'm hunting with Reg..


----------



## Tiggie_00

5 more days.


----------



## Regohio

Yes Sir…it is almost here…with 40 degree temps!!!!


----------

